# Hilo Oficial Real Madrid de Baloncesto



## spam (3 Jul 2013)

Hamijos merengues aficionados al baloncesto, habida cuenta de que no hay (o no he sido capaz de encontrar) hilo propio para nuestra laureada sección de basket, abro aquí la que espero que sea una fructífera discusión.

Creo que estamos de acuerdo en mantener el bloque y el entrenador, ahora que parece que la cosa funciona (Copa del Rey 2012, Supercopa, Final Euroliga y Campeones ACB este año), ajustando un poco las posiciones que más cojean.

Parece que Tremendo Darden va a continuar (buena noticia, se ha integrado y ha aportado mucho) y buscará no ser extracomunitario. Con lo cual, para que la plantilla fuera redonda, solo hace falta decidir qué hacer con el pivot: viene Mejri del Obradoiro; seguramente se cortará a Hetts, que no ha aportado nada, supongo que debido a las secuelas de la lesión; y parece que Begic tiene un ofertón del turco, aunque el Madrid se ha guardado derecho de tanteo, veremos si acaba ejerciéndolo...

Se ha hablado de muchos nombres para el 5, aunque parece que están estudiando bastante en serio a Faverani, del Valencia. No sé si me convence.
También ha trascendido el nombre de Bourousis, que no ha renovado con OLY, y me gusta más que Faverani. Después ya están las filias y fobias de cada uno, y yo aquí vuelvo a reivindicar a mi par de gordos favoritos: Sofo y Jawai (que queda libre, coño!!!!).

El otro puesto a reforzar quizá sería el 3, que si no se remedia con algún fichaje, será para Darden, que se lo ha ganado; Suárez (el Kaká de la sección) no me parece una alternativa, no aporta absolutamente nada y es un indolente. Para acabar de redondearlo, tiene contrato en vigor y cortarle saldría caro. Una joya, vaya. Quizá haya que comérselo un año más.

Qué opináis?


----------



## Ruso (3 Jul 2013)

Poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pirola (3 Jul 2013)

Sofo sería un gran aporte bueno en defensa y ataque cuando la coge en la zona o falta o canasta.


----------



## artemis (3 Jul 2013)




----------



## Limón (3 Jul 2013)

Que baneen al gilipollas este gordaco, que asco de tio, menuda fijacion que tiene.


----------



## pirola (3 Jul 2013)

Limón dijo:


> Que baneen al gilipollas este gordaco, que asco de tio, menuda fijacion que tiene.



Esta vez no cogió el primer puesto, bien jodido que estará.


----------



## Rumbatron (3 Jul 2013)

Coño, me apunto. 

No soy un experto pero me veo algún partidillo de vez en cuando. 

Mi fe en Laso es limitada, me recuerda demasiado a Joan Plaza: entrenador español joven que empieza bien pero que se muestra incapaz de hacer crecer al equipo a partir de cierto punto. Espero equivocarme.


----------



## Limón (3 Jul 2013)

Laso va a tener suerte, la plantilla en España es demasiado superior como para cagarla si no se vuelve loco.
En euroliga lo veo mas chungo, hay que fichar por lo menos un pivot.


----------



## Intruso (3 Jul 2013)

Limón dijo:


> Que baneen al gilipollas este gordaco, que asco de tio, menuda fijacion que tiene.



Un Momento. 

¿Tienes algo en contra del reconocimiento del buen hacer y la calidad del hamijo Vassilis Spanoulis?

Me apunto al hilo, siempre que no se convierta en un hilo de madridismo futbolero, y sí en uno de buen baloncesto (que el Madrid lo puede y sabe hacer, aunque luego tenga la fea costumbre de pinchar en las finales).


----------



## pirola (3 Jul 2013)

yo solo veo al Madrid en Europa y no estoy muy al día en jugadores europeos, pero por la carestía de 5 que hay en la NBA dudo que haya algo realmente interesante al margen de Sofos.


----------



## spam (3 Jul 2013)

Os traigo algunos comentarios que intercambiamos en el hilo del playoff ACB hace un par de semanas, por si queréis comentar alguna cosa:



spam dijo:


> La verdad, no sé qué pasa con este Madrid, que durante toda la temporada y PO ha dado la sensación de ser mucho más y mejor que el Barça, pero que cuando ve azulgrana le tiemblan las rodillas y se complican la vida solos cuando ya tienen la victoria en las manos.
> 
> Ayer, como otras tantas veces, se dejaron remontar cuando llevaban ventajas de hasta 17 puntos, permitiendo que el Barça se metiera en el partido, aunque no hubiera nadie más que Ingles (quién cojones es Ingles, por favor???? Pero es que el pavo al final se lo creía ) ) y Saras al otro lado.
> 
> ...





pirola dijo:


> Pero 5 buenos hay muy pocos y hasta hay escasez en la NBA, sino mira a Splitter jugando de titular en el equipo finalista, y espero que campeón de la NBA, que desentona de mala manera.
> Nenad Krstic es bueno pero ya tiene equipo y después esta el gordo monstruoso griego pero no está para ni para 20 minutos.
> 
> No me gustó que parte del pavellón silbara a Navarro hay que ser respetuoso con los perdedores, no podemos comportarnos como ellos que no nos dejaron celebrar el título del 2007 en el campo.





Javiser dijo:


> Lo siento pero no. No puedo aguantar que mantengan a Begic. Si le mantienen me cambio al estudiantes :XX:
> 
> Es un jodido cono, no puedo con el y me desespera. Para quedarme con Begic prefiero soltar pasta gansa y volver a traer a tomic, que es un jugador de similares características......pero en bueno
> 
> ...





clemenzzza dijo:


> yo creo que el madrid cambia a begic por el tunecino, hettsmeyer fuera y slaughter tampoco me extrañaría que hiciera las maletas aunque es un jugador secundario que creo que en su papel ha cumplido.





Javiser dijo:


> Espero que no echen a slaughter. Ha funcionado muy bien y aunque no es un jugador franquicia ni un jugador de 25-30 minutos, es un jugador muy solvente, muy físico que además de dar espectáculo y dar velocidad al juego del Madrid, funciona muy bien en defensa con Robos de balón bastante habituales.
> 
> De hecho slaughter Es mi ojito derecho, no puedo pasar sin ver el alley oop por partido de Marcus, ni el robo de balón típico en el peor momento. Si echan a slaughter hago lo mismo que si sigue begic, me hago del estudiantes :XX:





Limón dijo:


> Ayon sigue en la NBA. le han renovado por un año. Ademas la Far$a se habia adelantado en los derechos.
> No sigo mucho el basket europeo, no se a quien se puede fichar, yo me hubiera quedado con Tomic-





Intruso dijo:


> Tomic en el Madrid jugaba como una niña de seis años con manos de mantequilla.
> 
> Este año parece algo menos blando, algo así como un niño de seis años con manos de queso.
> 
> Pero este chico en el Madrid no hacía nada. El Madrid necesita un 5 dominador. Lo necesita como respirar, y sus fichajes para este puesto nunca terminan de cuajar (ese Papadopoulos que se iba a comer Europa y tal...).





Johnny Torrio dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro y me traeria este verano algun 5 de ebano de los muchos que van a estar destacando por las ligas de verano en USA. Un tio sobre los 2.12, con kilos, con cierta mano y potencia para meterla ahi abajo rodeado de contrarios, que nos cuesta horrores con Begic o Felipe.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FmjWC-Vwf6s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





spam dijo:


> LOL )
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Intruso dijo:


> Sabonis es irrepetible. La horma se rompió cuando nació un tío de 2,21 que manejaba el balón como un base.
> 
> Con un burraco de los que dan miedo cuando entrar al rebote valdría, aunque luego sea un poco marmolillo en tiro. Si las mete todas para abajo tampoco hace falta mucha puntería...
> 
> Lo de Howard no es ninguna tontería, aunque yo soy más de apostar por alguien joven pero con ganas de ganar cosas que por un megacrack al borde de la jubilación.





Javiser dijo:


> Dos cositas, con sabonis no se rompió el molde, después de el salió su heredero, que aunque aun no es como el, si que deja muestras de que ha crecido con enorme calidad y viéndole jugar en España....hablo de Marc gasol. Vosotros reírnos, pero creo que es lo mas parecido a sabonis que ha habido en la ultima década. Un grande, y cada año mejor.
> 
> Y otra cosa, howard tiene 27 años, así que eso de al borde de la jubilación.......:XX:
> 
> ...



Y sí, en Europa hay una carestía de pivots dominantes que hace que sea muy difícil encontrar buenas piezas, y quien las tiene, no las suelta...


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (3 Jul 2013)

Me gusta el hilo!!

A ver como plantean la temporada que viene,si como parece viene el tunecino y no renuevan a Begic,tiene que traer un cinco con ciertas garantías,por que Felipe ya va a por los 34 palos.


----------



## Javiser (3 Jul 2013)

Me apunto a este hilo y aporto mi opinión, como ejerzan la opción de begic me hago del estudiantes. No quiero volver a ver al cono ese en la zona del Madrid ni borracho. A ver si traen un pivot de verdad y largan al sinsangre este. Yo apostaría por Bourousis


----------



## Limón (3 Jul 2013)

Yo habia pensado en Greg Oden, que cojo y jugando 10 minutos dominaria, pero creo que vuelve a la nba.
Y a splitter le dan un contrato de 9MM al año jojojo


----------



## spam (3 Jul 2013)

Algo hay que hacer, porque si el año pasado estaban Tomic y Begic, y este año, Begic (más Masacre, aunque no sea un 5 al uso; a Hetts ni lo cuento), si se va Begic aún habrá menos centímetros... sólo espero que quien venga no haga bueno al mingafría de Begic.

Cómo pueden hablar de gastarse 100 millones en Bale y regatear un par o tres de kilos para traer a un pivot que marque la diferencia? No tiene sentido que en el fútbol se comporten como jeques árabes y en el basket como un equipo de zona media de ACB...


----------



## Javiser (3 Jul 2013)

spam dijo:


> Algo hay que hacer, porque si el año pasado estaban Tomic y Begic, y este año, Begic (más Masacre, aunque no sea un 5 al uso; a Hetts ni lo cuento), si se va Begic aún habrá menos centímetros... sólo espero que quien venga no haga bueno al mingafría de Begic.
> 
> Cómo pueden hablar de gastarse 100 millones en Bale y regatear un par o tres de kilos para traer a un pivot que marque la diferencia? No tiene sentido que en el fútbol se comporten como jeques árabes y en el basket como un equipo de zona media de ACB...



Yo ya lo dije, quese dejen de 100 millones de bale y que se los gasten en baloncesto, que por esa pasta traemos hasta a Lebron james :XX:


----------



## spam (3 Jul 2013)

Javiser dijo:


> Yo ya lo dije, quese dejen de 100 millones de bale y que se los gasten en baloncesto, que por esa pasta traemos hasta a Lebron james :XX:



Eso sí que molaría, traerse a Lebron. Aunque con Durantula también me conformo... podríamos tener a Hernangómez de titular y nadie se fijaría... )


----------



## atico3 (3 Jul 2013)

Buen hilo. De acuerdo con lo de fichar a un 5 de mas entidad, evidentemente la tarea no es fácil como todos los años, bien sea por lo costoso de la operación o por la escasez del mercado (muchos se van a la nba con muy buenas ofertas).
Por otro lado seria conveniente mantener el bloque, begic no me disgusta veo un jugador muy joven en progresión que cada año aporta un poco más; intimida rebotea y aporta como todos donde el protagonismo está mas repartido que otros años,recordemos al madrid de Plaza con 6 tios y poco mas. Darden si, buena mano, defiende y aporta músculo muy importante un jugador de estas características. Saludos


----------



## Fatty (3 Jul 2013)

El tema es que la gente de la seccion y esto es extrapolable a muchos clubs ACB, no se van a USA como hace 15/20 años a patearse todas las ligas de verano habidas y por haber o los camps pre-Draft. Asi a ojo...

[YOUTUBE]8TGwKUbx7UM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sCpIi8NA_Sk[/YOUTUBE]

Me voy yo y se los traigo. :Baile:


----------



## pirola (4 Jul 2013)

Ya se hizo el sorte de la Euroliga y tuvimos un grupo facilote.


----------



## Electricman (4 Jul 2013)

Deberíais fichar a Splitter.

Y a Suarez mandarlo a paseo de paso.


----------



## pirola (4 Jul 2013)

Electricman dijo:


> Deberíais fichar a Splitter.
> 
> Y a Suarez mandarlo a paseo de paso.



:8::8::8:Spliter cuesta 9 millones año y Suárez a ver si lo cambiamos por Illarra.


----------



## Electricman (4 Jul 2013)

pirola dijo:


> :8::8::8:Spliter cuesta 9 millones año y Suárez a ver si lo cambiamos por Illarra.



!!!Si estias forraos!!!

Si quereis a Illarra pagad 30 kilos o 10 mas Xabi Alonso.

Y si pagais la clausula os dejamos pagarla en comodos plazos.

15 millones hoy y 15 mañana.


----------



## pirola (4 Jul 2013)

Electricman dijo:


> !!!Si estias forraos!!!
> 
> Si quereis a Illarra pagad 30 kilos o 10 mas Xabi Alonso.
> 
> ...



Tú estás muy malito, Illarra será del Madrid, sí o sí.


----------



## artemis (4 Jul 2013)

Pero teniendo a Khedira... ¿donde va a jugar illarra?


----------



## pirola (4 Jul 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Pero teniendo a Khedira... ¿donde va a jugar illarra?



Este es un hilo de baloncesto.


----------



## artemis (4 Jul 2013)

pirola dijo:


> Este es un hilo de baloncesto.



Pues no contestes a las sinrazones de electric, ahora te jodes, quiero saber que donde jugara illarra estando khedira


----------



## pirola (4 Jul 2013)

Pues Kherida no jugará si Illarra da la talla y si a Carlo le dan ataques de entrenador en vez de poner a Pepe de medio centro jugamos con los dos.


----------



## Javiser (4 Jul 2013)

artemis dijo:


> Pero teniendo a Khedira... ¿donde va a jugar illarra?



Quien es illarra? Y khedira? De que juegan? De alero? ienso:


----------



## pirola (4 Jul 2013)

Un gordo monumental como Artemis no nos vendría mal para defender la zona, a falta de Sofos sería un buen fichaje. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## spam (5 Jul 2013)

Nuestras plegarias se harán realidad? Parece que el Madrid va a despachar a Chimpa!

El Madrid echa a Carlos Suárez | acb | sport.es



> *El Madrid echa a Carlos Suárez*
> 
> El alero madrileño no entra en los plantes de la entidad blanca para la próxima temporada y el Barça de Xavi Pascual podría interesarse por él
> 
> ...



Juas! Os imagináis que se lo acaba llevando el Far$a? Sería grandioso que ficharan a este fulano en vez de Moss o Bjeliça? LOL


----------



## spam (8 Jul 2013)

Se oficializa por fin el fichaje del tunecino:

Interstitial - Noticia



> *Mejri, la nueva torre tunecina blanca*
> 
> El tunecino de 2,17 fue nombrado jugador revelación de la pasada edición de la Liga Endesa tras meter al Obradoiro en los 'play-offs'
> El club blanco refuerza el juego interior con el máximo taponador de los pasados Juegos Olímpicos de Londres (3.4 por encuentro)
> ...



Mejor que Hetts será, seguro...
Pero el center titular aún lo estamos esperando, eh? :rolleye:


----------



## pirola (9 Jul 2013)

Carlos Suárez fuera es una buena noticia, el Tunecino a pesar que jugar en el equipo de mi pueblo sólo lo vi contra el Madrid y está verde, no se como cuajará.


----------



## Limón (9 Jul 2013)

Ese tunecino como reserva vale, pero nada mas.
Lo de Suarez..pues antes que regalarlo que se quede en el banquillo, no?


----------



## pirola (9 Jul 2013)

Limón dijo:


> Ese tunecino como reserva vale, pero nada mas.
> Lo de Suarez..pues antes que regalarlo que se quede en el banquillo, no?



Cobra demasiado como para estar en el banquillo, mejor fuera así nos ahorramos una pasta.


----------



## Galifrey (9 Jul 2013)

spam dijo:


> Nuestras plegarias se harán realidad? Parece que el Madrid va a despachar a Chimpa!
> 
> El Madrid echa a Carlos Suárez | acb | sport.es
> 
> ...




¡Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Soy del Barça pero digo lo mismo que Javiser: si fichamos a KakaSuarez me hago de la peña (o del Manresa si juega Hezonja).

Me temo que el Madrid, si no la caga mucho, el año que viene será imparable. Darden es un superfichaje, en el quinto partido solo con dejar al tronco de Suarez en el banquillo y darle más minutos al negro marcó una diferencia brutal con los partidos anteriores de la serie. Si Suarez se hubiese lesionado y Darden hubiese sido titular (de los de 30 min por partido) toda la serie, el Madrid (a pesar de Laso) se hubiese merendado al Barça en tres partidos.

Si fichan a un pivot decente Game Over.


----------



## spam (9 Jul 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> ¡Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Soy del Barça pero digo lo mismo que Javiser: si fichamos a KakaSuarez me hago de la peña (o del Manresa si juega Hezonja).
> 
> ...



Se vuelve a hablar de Bourousis las últimas horas...


----------



## Rumbatron (9 Jul 2013)

spam dijo:


> Se vuelve a hablar de Bourousis las últimas horas...



Bourousis es un poco Pepe, ¿no? ::

Que al Madrid de basket le hace falta un poco más de sangre en las venas, eso no lo discute nadie... pero el griego ese zumbao lo mismo es pasarse un par de pueblos...


----------



## Galifrey (9 Jul 2013)

spam dijo:


> Se vuelve a hablar de Bourousis las últimas horas...



Pues si es Bourousis no creo que sea un acierto...

Entiendo que al tío ese del Obradoiro lo traen para sustituir a cono-Begic, rol de segundo pivot muuuuy alto para intimidar y tal.

Les falta el perfil de pivot bueno, que genere juego por si solo. Los dos gordos (sofo y Jawai) cumplirían mejor con ese papel, ya que son cuñas, pero al Borousis no lo veo tan dominador en ataque.

¿Qué opináis del chalao de Lampe? Había sonado para el Barça y por calidad podría ser bueno tanto para Barça como para Madrid, pero dicen que está como una regadera.

Igual me paso de fervor patrio, pero, ¿véis a Xavi Rey en alguno de los dos grandes?


----------



## Javiser (9 Jul 2013)

Galifrey dijo:


> ¡Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!
> 
> Soy del Barça pero digo lo mismo que Javiser: si fichamos a KakaSuarez me hago de la peña (o del Manresa si juega Hezonja).
> 
> ...



Tampoco es tan fácil, que el Barça aunque aun no tiene nada nuevo esta trabajando y mucho en reforzar el equipo, además hay que decir que el Barça se vio muy mermado por las lesiones en la final de los PO, sobre todo de mi alero favorito mickeal.

La verdad que sin Suárez ni pocius al Madrid le faltan dos cosas, un pivot dominador como dios manda y un alero suplente que aporte músculo y cojones ( yo ficharía a mickeal, pero entonces ni seria suplente ni creo que el barça lo deje marchar).

Puesto que el Madrid por masa salarial no puede competir con rusos o turcos yo buscaría algo barato. Sin Rafa y begic traería además del tunecino a un pivot solvente que asegure unos 20 buenos minutos por lo menos en ataque y que no salga caro. Yo traería a Hamilton o si quieren tirar la casa por la ventana a Bourosis.

Y un alero que complemente a darden ( si fuese tan bueno que pudiese mandarle al banquillo mejor, pero mickeal esta difícil como dije antes jajajaja). ¿Que tal emeterio.?

Pd: vale, edito. Veo que Hamilton ya ha fichado por el caja laboral y que el Madrid esta interesado en Bourosis.


----------



## Galifrey (9 Jul 2013)

Javiser dijo:


> Tampoco es tan fácil, que el Barça aunque aun no tiene nada nuevo esta trabajando y mucho en reforzar el equipo, además hay que decir que el Barça se vio muy mermado por las lesiones en la final de los PO, sobre todo de mi alero favorito mickeal.




Cierto, pero en el Barça tenemos tres problemas:

1. Hay tres jugadores que son los tres mejores de Europa en sus posiciones, son los tres que nos dan ventaja sobre el Madrid: Pete, Navarro y Lorbek. El problema es que nadie tiene ni idea de si están para competir todo un año o no. Pete igual ni vuelve a jugar, Navarro lleva entre algodones dos años seguidos y Lorbek... no se que cohones le pasa.

2. Los bases del Barça no tienen nivel para competir con los grandes. Sada es un excelente defensor y un tío más o menos seguro, pero su mano de madera se lo pone demasiado fácil a las defensas rivales, el tío no da ni para amenazar. Marcelinho me parece una estafa como la copa de un pino y no entiendo que, con lo cortos que son los contratos en el Basquet, nos estemos comiendo a este bluff ad eternum. 

3. La jóvenes: el grupo de los jóvenes es prometedor, pero les faltan un par de años para ser decisivos a alto nivel (Abrines, Todorovic, Hezonja). Rabaseda no se si tiene el talento suficiente para ser jugador del Barça.

Frente a esto el Madrid tiene un grupito de jugadores que son un valor segurísimo, si no la cagan rodeándolos me parecen a día de hoy un punto por encima: Rudy, Reyes, Mirotic, Chacho, Darden, Carrol, Llull (si le bajan los humos y lo cojen por el pecho de una puta vez).


----------



## spam (9 Jul 2013)

Rumbatron dijo:


> Bourousis es un poco Pepe, ¿no? ::
> 
> Que al Madrid de basket le hace falta un poco más de sangre en las venas, eso no lo discute nadie... pero el griego ese zumbao lo mismo es pasarse un par de pueblos...



Sobre todo, viniendo de soportar a Begic, que es una madre... )


----------



## oro y plata forever (10 Jul 2013)

Alguna noticia de cuando sacan los abonos...gracias


----------



## spam (10 Jul 2013)

Offtopic; qué os parece la lista para el Europeo? Al final, ni Ibaka (renqueante), ni Mirotic (que renuncia), unido a las bajas de los Gasol, Reyes y Navarro, hacen una selección muy light.

Lo único a favor es que en otras selecciones pasa igual y tendrán bastantes bajas (Francia, por ejemplo).

He de reconocer que me ha dolido que Niko renuncie. Siempre he tenido la esperanza de que acaben jugando simultáneamente con Ibaka, pero supongo que le ha podido la impaciencia y el sentirse "plan B".

La lista:

BASES
José Manuel Calderón (Dallas Mavericks)
Ricky Rubio (Minnesota Timberwolves)
Sergio Rodríguez (Real Madrid)

ESCOLTAS/ALEROS
Sergio Llull (Real Madrid)
Rudy Fernández (Real Madrid)
Álex Mumbrú (Bilbao)
Fernando San Emeterio (Baskonia)
Víctor Claver (Portland Trail Blazers)

PIVOTS
Germán Gabriel (Estudiantes)
Marc Gasol (Memphis Grizzlies)
Pablo Aguilar (Valencia)
Xavi Rey (Gran Canaria)

INVITADOS
Xavi Rabaseda (Barcelona)
Alberto Corbacho (Blusens Monbus)
Nacho Martín (Blancos de Rueda)


----------



## Limón (10 Jul 2013)

Lo de Mirotic es una gran decepcion, que se vaya al carajo. La disposicion que ha puesto siempre Ibaka hay que agradecersela.
Me alegro por Xavi Rey y German Gabriel.


----------



## Electricman (10 Jul 2013)

spam dijo:


> Offtopic; qué os parece la lista para el Europeo? Al final, ni Ibaka (renqueante), ni Mirotic (que renuncia), unido a las bajas de los Gasol, Reyes y Navarro, hacen una selección muy light.
> 
> Lo único a favor es que en otras selecciones pasa igual y tendrán bastantes bajas (Francia, por ejemplo).
> 
> ...



Para el Europeo veo más que factible llegar a la final.

En la pintura está Marc, que es el pivot más dominante de todos los que habrá en el europeo.

De bases vamos sobradísimos. Por fuera tenemos de lo mejorcito de Europa cony Llul y Rudy por ejemplo.

Sobre todo si Rudy llega en buenas condiciones.

Mi 5 titular:

Calderón, Llul, Rudy, Gabriel, Marc.


----------



## La Zarza (10 Jul 2013)

Limón dijo:


> Lo de Mirotic es una gran decepcion, que se vaya al carajo. La disposicion que ha puesto siempre Ibaka hay que agradecersela.
> Me alegro por Xavi Rey y German Gabriel.



Habría llevado a Oleson en lugar de Rudy. Que se cure lo de la chepa.

Mirotic hace bien. En pocos años Pau, Calderon o Navarro no estarán para nada, Rudy, Ricky y Marc irán como mucho a las grandes citas e Ibaka seguirá siendo un lugarteniente de lujo. La futura selección pasa por Mirotic como uno de los 2-3 grandes talentos del equipo, algo que nunca será Ibaka. Proponerle ir de plan B ahora y que en las grandes citas vaya Ibaka es un error del que nos acordaremos. Mientras tanto, se guarda la baza de jugar con Montenegro, que puede montar un equipo medio-decente para los futuros europeos sin tener que ir de prestado.


----------



## invitado (10 Jul 2013)

spam dijo:


> Offtopic; qué os parece la lista para el Europeo? Al final, ni Ibaka (renqueante), ni Mirotic (que renuncia), unido a las bajas de los Gasol, Reyes y Navarro, hacen una selección muy light.
> 
> Lo único a favor es que en otras selecciones pasa igual y tendrán bastantes bajas (Francia, por ejemplo).
> 
> ...



Creo que Ibaka y mirotic no pueden jugar juntos. O uno u otro por tema de legislación. Y a Mirotic, mucho más interesante que ibaka, no se le ha dado la posibilidad de ir. Y claro al final es: vas al europeo pero si viene una olimpiada antes Ibaka ... Al final con Montenegro.

Creo que es algo así.


----------



## Limón (10 Jul 2013)

Mirotic no es que no le llegue a la suela de los talones a Ibaka, es que jamas va a tener el nivel de NBA si no es de comparsa.
El bueno de Serge no solo es uno de los mejores 4 defensivos de la NBA, es que ahora que ha aprendido a tirar abierto puede hacer un destrozo en un europeo como los que no se recuerdan.
Ademas tiene 23 años y ha demostrado afecto y agradecimiento a España cuando no le hacia ninguna falta.


----------



## La Zarza (10 Jul 2013)

Si se trata de agradecimiento, Mirotic ya lo ha dado todo por la patria en categorías inferiores, sólo le falta salir a la cancha vestido de picoleto. Si Ibaka le cierra el paso, no digo que inmerecidamente, es normal que se busque hueco en su país de origen.


----------



## Javiser (10 Jul 2013)

Yo entiendo a mirotic y me entristece su decisión. El esta agradecido a España y lo ha demostrado, pero hay que recordar que es montenegrino y por mucho que quiera a España es normal que tambien quiera a Montenegro y que si en España se le cierran las puertas, pues normal que piense en la opción B, pero que no quepa ninguna duda que su principal opción siempre fue jugar con España y no con Montenegro, pero el es un jugador de baloncesto profesional y como tal quiere jugar con garantías siempre.

Dicho esto creo que la seleccion es la mejor que podemos llevar con las limitaciones que tenemos, creo que es una muy buena seleccion, y creo que podemos ganar el oro.

También creo que darle a ibaka la prioridad era lo mejor, hasta ahora mirotic era una promesa, pero aun siendo un jugador solvente como es ahora, la seleccion española ya tiene un enorme jugador en su posición como Pau gasol mucho mas solvente, mirotic solo aporta sobre Pau a la seleccion el tiro de 3, por lo demás es un simple sustituto, pero mas de lo mismo, por otro lado ibaka es un monstruo defensivo que aporta no solo intimidación sino un plus de defensa enorme que no aportan otros, y en ciertos momentos ibaka puede resultar muy interesante, no solo para dar descanso a Pau, sino para cambiar el sistema de juego y jugar con mas presión en la zona. Es mas, incluso faltando mirotic claver puede ocupar su rango de juego y sus aportaciones ( con las diferencias claras entre mirotic y claver), pero ¿Quien podría ocupar el sitio de ibaka? ¿Quien podría hacer lo que hace ibaka en la seleccion aunque sea medianamente?.
Evidentemente cuando Pau se retire la cosa cambiara, y mirotic si que debería ser el 4 a elegir entre el e ibaka, pero de momento y mientras este Pau es mejor seguir contando con serge. Ojalá decida mirotic esperar a ver que pasa para decidirse con montenegro o España el año que viene en el mundial de Madrid y no se decida ahora, cambien la normativa, y podamos ir al mundial con ibaka y mirotic para acompañar en la zona a los dos gasoles


----------



## clemenzzza (10 Jul 2013)

a mí me dolería que mirotic no jugase con españa pero tampoco se le puede pedir que sea segundo plato siempre.

de todas formas y aún siendo partidario de que el tema de los nacionalizados se controle para que no sea un cachondeo creo que la fiba debería ser un poco más flexible aparte que ya hubo algún jugador por ahí que llegó a jugar en categorías abosultas en tres selecciones no es lo mismo el caso de mirotic o ibaka que los kelati, mccalebb, haynes, draper, kaman ( cuyo padre hasta se enfurruñó cuando supo que jugaría con alemania )o domercant por poner un ejemplo.

respecto a la selección es una selección inferior claramente pero estará bien ver que jugadores dan un paso al frente.


----------



## Fatty (10 Jul 2013)

Normal que les haya mandado a tomar por culo, ahora que ya nos acordaremos cuando no tengamos a nadie para tirar del carro anotador de aqui a nada. Quien las va enchufar Ibaka, Rudy, Tanqueta?

A mi Ibaka me parece una "mentira" de jugador y sus ultimos PO's lo confirman, que si que ahora por nivel puede estar por encima de Mirotic pero en cuanto a tope y recorrido no hay color, me quedo con el montenegrino.







:Aplauso:


----------



## Rumbatron (10 Jul 2013)

Pedazo de comunicado, se nota que tiene un buen representante y/o jefe de prensa (no, no soy yo .

Leyendo entre líneas, se puede deducir el ultimatum a la FEB: os doy hasta el mundial para arreglar lo de los nacionalizados, o me largo con Montenegro. Y para que entendáis que no soy segundo plato, paso de ir al Europeo. 

Pero vamos, que se ve que a Nicola lo que le pone es jugar con España. A ver si la Federación se pone las pilas, que tampoco tiene mucho más que hacer en los próximos años.


----------



## Javiser (11 Jul 2013)

Rumbatron dijo:


> Pedazo de comunicado, se nota que tiene un buen representante y/o jefe de prensa (no, no soy yo .
> 
> Leyendo entre líneas, se puede deducir el ultimatum a la FEB: os doy hasta el mundial para arreglar lo de los nacionalizados, o me largo con Montenegro. Y para que entendáis que no soy segundo plato, paso de ir al Europeo.
> 
> Pero vamos, que se ve que a Nicola lo que le pone es jugar con España. A ver si la Federación se pone las pilas, que tampoco tiene mucho más que hacer en los próximos años.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Ese comunicado me da alegrías pues da muestras de que mirotic no jugara con España.....pero tampoco con Montenegro para no cerrarse el paso en España, y esperara a ver que ocurre con el tema de los nacionalizados. Ha estado listo y ha tomado una gran decisión, acertada y muy diplomática, para arreglar su futuro, el cual da muestras de que quiere pasarlo en la seleccion española, pero no como segundón, y que Montenegro es solo su segunda opción a pesar de ser su país de origen.

Le honra mucho esto y dice mucho de el como deportista.


----------



## spam (13 Jul 2013)

Hey, qué os parece este jambo para sustituir a Suárez en el 3? Además, aportaría "intensidad y carácter" y tendría repercusión mediática, como le gusta a Floper...

MARCA.com

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Javiser (13 Jul 2013)

spam dijo:


> Hey, qué os parece este jambo para sustituir a Suárez en el 3? Además, aportaría "intensidad y carácter" y tendría repercusión mediática, como le gusta a Floper...
> 
> MARCA.com
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:



Ostia, yo traería a la paz mundial ( curiso nombre para ronron, el repartidor de galletas oficial de la NBA) a Madrid sin dudarlo.


----------



## spam (16 Jul 2013)

Javiser dijo:


> Ostia, yo traería a la paz mundial ( curiso nombre para ronron, el repartidor de galletas oficial de la NBA) a Madrid sin dudarlo.



Parece que finalmente se va a los Knicks.


----------



## spam (18 Jul 2013)

Sí, sí,. sí, Bourousis ya está aquí!
El griego Bourousis completa el juego interior del Real Madrid | Liga Endesa | AS.com



> *El griego Bourousis completa el juego interior del Real Madrid*
> El jugador, de 2,10 y 29 años, firma un contrato de un año de duración con opción a prolongarlo durante una temporada más. "No tuve que pensarme demasiado venir aquí".
> 
> Raquel G. Santos
> ...



Bueno, hemos cambiado de gigantones (adiós Hetts y Begic) y parece que se despacha a Suárez y se le darán minutos al muy prometedor Dani Díez. Me gusta mucho como queda la plantilla. Qué opináis?


----------



## Javiser (18 Jul 2013)

spam dijo:


> Sí, sí,. sí, Bourousis ya está aquí!
> El griego Bourousis completa el juego interior del Real Madrid | Liga Endesa | AS.com
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece bien, muy bien, aunque sigo creyendo que el puesto de alero sigue cojo y no basta con dani, pues no deja de ser una promesa. Se escucha mucho que el Madrid esta haciendo gestiones para traer a ingles. Entonces si que tendríamos bien cubierta es posición.........y obliga al Barça a mover ficha para esa posición. Ingles de momento ya se ha despedido del Barça.

Por cierto, hablando del Barça, han fichado a Joey dorsey. Un pedazo de ala pivot muy físico y muy defensivo. Un luchador con mucho músculo. Muy buen fichaje

---------- Post added 18-jul-2013 at 13:59 ----------




spam dijo:


> Parece que finalmente se va a los Knicks.



Una lastima, seria curioso ver a ronron salir de fiesta por Madrid


----------



## Rumbatron (18 Jul 2013)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, hemos cambiado de gigantones (adiós Hetts y Begic) y parece que se despacha a Suárez y *se le darán minutos al muy prometedor Dani Díez*. Me gusta mucho como queda la plantilla. Qué opináis?



De este chaval hablan maravillas, pero ya es hora de ir dándole bola en el primer equipo que tiene 20 años y necesita minutos en ACB.


----------



## spam (18 Jul 2013)

Javiser dijo:


> Me parece bien, muy bien, aunque sigo creyendo que el puesto de alero sigue cojo y no basta con dani, pues no deja de ser una promesa. Se escucha mucho que el Madrid esta haciendo gestiones para traer a ingles. Entonces si que tendríamos bien cubierta es posición.........y obliga al Barça a mover ficha para esa posición. Ingles de momento ya se ha despedido del Barça.
> 
> Por cierto, hablando del Barça, han fichado a Joey dorsey. Un pedazo de ala pivot muy físico y muy defensivo. Un luchador con mucho músculo. Muy buen fichaje
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que puede ser suficiente para esa posición con Dani Díez, Tremendo Darden y Rudy jugando de 3 bastantes minutos, que condiciones tiene de sobra para hacerlo.
No olvidemos que hemos estado jugando con ¡Suárez!, el cambio no puede ser a peor. El tío ya no tiene nada que aportar aquí.


----------



## Javiser (19 Jul 2013)

Ya, ya se que no va con el hilo, pero creo que al Madrid le interesa también mirar a sus rivales.

El caso es que el rival del Madrid ( el máximo rival) es el Barça y este se esta interesando por Goudelock ( el lakers que se supone que iba a ser el futuro kobe, como antes iba a ser el siguiente kobe shannon brown)
Un jugador peligroso, mvp de la d-league. Sin movimiento lateral, sin capacidad para ver el juego, sin penetración, sin defensa, sin físico........pero un tirador como la copa de un pino, rápido en montar el brazo y muy efectivo. Aunque supuestamente su posición es de base, como base es una mierda pinchada en un palo, pero como escolta es un crack. Para mi puede ser el Carroll del Barça.

La verdad que aunque es un buen fichaje, como Dorsey, se están equivocando. Necesitan un base y un pivot, y aunque son dos buenos fichajes, uno es un mal base que juega de escolta y el otro un pivot enano que es un gran ala pivot

También están interesados en papanikolau, bjelica y moss. Tres aleros para cubrir la baja de ingles y la muy probable baja de mickeal de los cuales solo se quedaran dos.


----------



## spam (20 Jul 2013)

Javiser dijo:


> Ya, ya se que no va con el hilo, pero creo que al Madrid le interesa también mirar a sus rivales.
> 
> El caso es que el rival del Madrid ( el máximo rival) es el Barça y este se esta interesando por Goudelock ( el lakers que se supone que iba a ser el futuro kobe, como antes iba a ser el siguiente kobe shannon brown)
> Un jugador peligroso, mvp de la d-league. Sin movimiento lateral, sin capacidad para ver el juego, sin penetración, sin defensa, sin físico........pero un tirador como la copa de un pino, rápido en montar el brazo y muy efectivo. Aunque supuestamente su posición es de base, como base es una mierda pinchada en un palo, pero como escolta es un crack. Para mi puede ser el Carroll del Barça.
> ...



El Farsa será competitivo tenga a quien tenga en plantilla, eso está claro, pero desde luego, no me cambio por ellos, que han de reconstruir el equipo acertando muy bien con los refuerzos. En cambio, nosotros solo teníamos que hacer un par de retoques, que creo que se han hecho y muy bien (y rápido), y no olvidemos algo muy importante, el dóping moral que supone haber superado esta temporada al eterno rival en situaciones de máxima exigencia, posteriores a la decepción copera: semifinales de F4, y 5o partido de la final ACB. Haber superado ese bloqueo competitivo que les atenazaba hace años creo que es el mayor activo intangible que tiene este equipo ahora mismo. Saben que son mejores, pero además se lo han demostrado a sí mismos en circunstancias límite. Y eso, a un grupo extraordinariamente talentoso, pero que había pecado de bastante bisoñez, les da un plus competitivo increíble.

Vamos a creer (otra vez). Este año, a por todas.


----------



## spam (22 Jul 2013)

Papanikolau al Farsa, Begic a Olympiakos... como lo véis?


----------



## VendettaV (22 Jul 2013)

spam dijo:


> Papanikolau al Farsa, Begic a Olympiakos... como lo véis?



Buen fichaje el de Papanikolau, el mejor 3 de europa sin duda. Eso sí, les ha costado un riñon.

Con el cambio de centers salimos ganando sin ningún tipo de dudas. Ahora un buen 3 para contrarestar en la medida de lo posible al fichaje del barça, otro entrenador y equipazo.


----------



## Limón (22 Jul 2013)

Navarro se pierde la temporada no?
Game over Far$a


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (26 Ago 2013)

Mañana empieza la pretemporada de la sección de baloncesto.


----------



## clemenzzza (18 Oct 2013)

rescato un poco el hilo ya que ya ha comenzado la temporada.

de momento el madrid imparable y con buenas sensaciones de los nuevos fichajes.

campeón de la supercopa contra el barca ( con bajas, eso sí ), gira por china donde disputó un partido y lo ganó frente al equipo del ex-nba stephon marbury y primer partido de acb ganado abultadamente contra el valladolid que está atravesando graves problemas económicos y deportivos.

esta tarde comienza la euroliga para los merengues ( 18 : 45 canal + deportes ), partido en lituania que está cargado de morbo ya que en la temporada pasada rudy fué agredido por unos aficionados cortos de luces y además la victoria madridista fué épica ya que tuvieron que remontar una ventaja considerable.

ayer ( aunque no es actualidad merengona pero aprovecho ya que no hay otro hilo de basket ) victorias apuradas de baskonia y barca. El unicaja juega vs olimpiakos en atenas.


----------



## Rumbatron (18 Oct 2013)

Buen fichaje el griego, cuánta falta le hacía al Madrid un tipo malencarado que reparta besos y abrazos en la zona. Con este tío en pista me da a mí que no dejaremos escapar tantas ventajas de 12-15 puntos...


----------



## Tubes (24 Oct 2013)

Subimos el hilo para comentar los partidos de un maravilloso equipo como hace tiempo que no se veia. Juego sublime, todos atacan bien y defienden mejor. Dos fichajes espectaculares The Griego and The Morito, y el Lasismo 3.0 en su máxima expresión. 

No se lo que durará este tono de inicio de temporada, pero de momento que nos quiten lo bailao.

Fin de semana ganamos al Baskonia de 32 puntos y hoy al campeón de liga de Alemania de 40.

Un placer ver a este equipo.

Un saludo


----------



## Tubes (10 Nov 2013)

Buenas,

Hoy ha sido otro día (y van...) que ganamos de paliza.

Este equipo nos está mal acostumbrando. Hace años que no se veia algo así. Un equipo conjuntado y con ganas de divertirse al que le sale todo (incluyendo los churros como el de Felipón).

Y Mirotic, que me cuentan de Mirotic. Cuanto le vamos a echar de menos el día que se Marcha a la NBA.

En fin, a disfrutar mientras se pueda.

Un saludo


----------



## pirola (11 Nov 2013)

Una maravilla ver jugar al Madrid, lo hacen bonito y defendiendo bien y claro está con muy buenos jugadores, los últimos partidos ya solucionaron el marcador antes del descanso.
Al final ganaremos o no, pero por ahora lo estamos pasando como nunca.


----------



## Javiser (11 Nov 2013)

Eso es lo mejor del Madrid, que vas a verlo y sabes que aunque pierdan ( cosa difícil) no vas a ver un tostón de partido.

Mirotic llevaba unos partidos de bajón, pero se ha desquitado a lo grande, y lo de Felipe...vale, es suerte, que eso no entra ni una vez si lo intenta 100, pero lo importante es que lo metieron por que lo intentaron cuando ya ganaban de paliza y sin necesidad, y es que la ambición del equipo es enorme y no se rinden nunca.


----------



## Tubes (13 Nov 2013)

¡DIOOOOSSSS!

Si alguien quiere ver porno duro que vea el partido del Madrid contra el Efes.

Este era un rival serio y solo le vamos ganando de 35 en el último cuarto.

Un saludo


----------



## clemenzzza (13 Nov 2013)

acabo de regresar del pabellón, un rodillo el madrid: en defensa y en ataque, jugando con toda la plantilla todos haciéndolo de maravilla y con un rodríguez en estado de gracia.

50 arriba y nadie se iba del palacio, hacía años que no veía un equipo jugar así, he disfrutado como un enano y eso que ni soy del madrid .


----------



## artemis (14 Nov 2013)




----------



## seven up (14 Nov 2013)

artemis dijo:


>




Este hilo es de baloncesto, baloncesto, baloncesto, baloncesto.

Ah por cierto, ¿en qué puesto va clasificado el Atletic de Madrid en la liga endesa?.


----------



## Tubes (14 Nov 2013)

artemis dijo:


>



Siempre tiene que aparecer el mismo tontoelculo a joder el hilo.

Ábrete un hilo oficial del Atlético de Madrid de Balonmano y déjanos este en paz.


----------



## Tubes (18 Nov 2013)

Arriba el hilo.

Somos los primeros de la clasificación después de un sufrido partido contra el Herbalife. Nos hicieron sudar tinta en defensa. Pero nuestra ventaja es que tenemos a un angel blanco llamado Mirotic. Por cierto no comentaré nada de los arbitros, pero a los canarios solo les falto sacar el cuchillo debajo de la camiseta. 

P.D.: Un exmadridista (Raul López) se merendó el solito al Barça y otro exmadridista (Tomic) ayudo a la derrota con sus cuatro cuatro paupérrimos puntos en todo el partido. Lo mejor de todo es que ha contagiado su desgana a todos sus compañeros.

Un saludo


----------



## pirola (18 Nov 2013)

Partido duro y en Madrid no estuvo bien, el Granca jugó bien y al límite, que es tiene que hacer si quiere ganar, pero al final la calidad del Madrid Carroll y Mirotic ganaron el partido, y Laso bien sentando la al Chacho y a Felipe que no tuvieron su día.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2013)

REAL MADRID 95 - ZALGIRIS KAUNAS 679 

No cesa la fiesta del Madrid

Rudy, Mirotic y Sergio Rodríguez dirigen otra exhibición ante un Zalgiris sin respuesta. El momento de los blancos llevó 11.429 espectadores al Palacio.


----------



## HATE (9 Feb 2014)

Otro copa del rey mas.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Feb 2014)

Ha estado bastante justito hasta el último segundo...


----------



## xilebo (9 Feb 2014)

hastalosgueb dijo:


> Ha estado bastante justito hasta el último segundo...



Llull da la Copa al Madrid con un tiro a falta de una décima

El Madrid se impuso al Barça y logró su 24º titulo. Mirotic (17 puntos, 11 rebotes y 32 de valoración) y Rudy (19 puntos y 21 de valoración), los mejores.


----------



## Chispeante (9 Feb 2014)

Horrible en último minuto del Madrid. Se han jugado la Copa con un tiro desesperado de Llull...un titulo para plantearse muchas cosas.


----------



## Rumbatron (9 Feb 2014)

La final más emocionante que he visto en años, joder, y eso que los dos equipos han fallado todo lo que se puede fallar.

Grande Llul!!!


----------



## artemis (9 Feb 2014)

Vaya robo.. menuda semana lleva floren de compras


----------



## Fatty (9 Feb 2014)

Brutal! les hemos ganado concediendo 14 rebotes ofensivos y multitud de perdidas, ademas jugando a la mierda que propone Pascual. :XX: :XX: 



> Si fueras un dulce infante
> y vieras el baloncesto
> aún sin entender desto
> no dudarías un instante
> ...


----------



## Rumbatron (9 Feb 2014)

artemis dijo:


> Vaya robo.. menuda semana lleva floren de compras



Jojojo

Entre el Llul, el Teixeira y el Verza, te están dando el finde!!! :ouch: ::


----------



## artemis (9 Feb 2014)

Rumbatron dijo:


> Jojojo
> 
> Entre el Llul, el Teixeira y el Verza, te están dando el finde!!! :ouch: ::



Hay semanas que mejor no levantarse : quien pueda ser andaluz para hacerlo ::


----------



## Rumbatron (9 Feb 2014)

El Llulazo en cuestión:


[YOUTUBE]9p71ypQCiL8[/YOUTUBE]

Cuando el Chacho se pone a caracolear justo antes de darle el pase a Llul, lo primero que he pensado es "la jodimos, se le bajó la persiana al barbas".


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2014)




----------



## Limón (10 Feb 2014)

Gran victoria jajaja


----------



## pirola (10 Feb 2014)

Rumbatron dijo:


> El Llulazo en cuestión:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9p71ypQCiL8[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Lo mismo pensé yo, pero por suerte me equivoqué.
Tiene mérito el barça con ese equipo de medio pelo que tiene que nos hicieran sufrir así, pero al final ganó el mejor. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2014)




----------



## Rumbatron (23 Feb 2014)

Impresionante jugada de Mejri, en modo Sabonis. Así se rematan los partidos...

[YOUTUBE]yKHrWFDHMJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Españolenmarcha (23 Feb 2014)

Yo estuve el viernes pasado en el partido del Zalgiris, juegan de memoria. Ahora mismo solo el CSKA -y en concreto Teodosic- le puede quitar la euroliga al Madrid


----------



## non grato (23 Feb 2014)

Rumbatron dijo:


> Impresionante jugada de Mejri, en modo Sabonis. Así se rematan los partidos...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yKHrWFDHMJ4[/YOUTUBE]





Españolenmarcha dijo:


> Yo estuve el viernes pasado en el partido del Zalgiris, juegan de memoria. Ahora mismo solo el CSKA -y en concreto Teodosic- le puede quitar la euroliga al Madrid



Yo también, esta temporada será de las de poder contar a los nietos.


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Mar 2014)

Otra victoria y sigue la dictadura


----------



## Tubes (20 Mar 2014)

Buenas,

Hoy en el palacio PARTIDAZO. Igualamos el basketaverage con los rusos, zas en toda la boca a Messina y ENORME RUDY. El mejor alero de Europa dándonos el salto de calidad para intentar ganar la FF. 

Los rusos espectaculares y weems tiene que venir al Madrid el año que viene.

Un saludo


----------



## non grato (20 Mar 2014)

Hola, yo venía a informar del enésimo espectáculo ofrecido por el equipo hoy. Catorce arriba al CSKA, el primer puesto del grupo vuelve a depender del Madrid.
Mientras tanto ni un puto bar tenía el partido puesto. Pobrecicos, lo que se están perdiendo.


----------



## spam (16 May 2014)

Arriba el hilo!
Vaya paliza al Farsa... ahora a por el Maccabi a rematar la faena y demostrar quién manda aquí!
Hala Madrid!!!!


----------



## Rumbatron (16 May 2014)

Partidazo de todo el equipo, pero lo del Chacho empieza a ser ya escandaloso, va a exhibición por partido.

A ver si el domingo a estas horas he podido actualizar el tag...


----------



## HATE (16 May 2014)

Jojojojojojojojojojo


----------



## spam (17 May 2014)

Semi offtopic: Ibaka se ha lesionado y peligra para el Mundial. Esto debería abrir las puertas de la selección a Niko. Aunque es una baja sensible para el conjunto.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 May 2014)

Chacho había estado flojito en la eliminatoria contra Olimpiakos pero ayer se salió.


----------



## cebollo (17 May 2014)

Lampaul dijo:


> Y eso que el _céspet_ estaba bien cortito...



Ya han dicho algo de la iluminación.


----------



## Javiser (17 May 2014)

Si, si, pero ¿quién tuvo más posesión?


En fin, lo mejor del día de ayer no son los 38 puntazos al Barça, que eso para el orgullo está muy bien, pero vale lo mismo ganar de 38 que de 1. Lo mejor del día de ayer es que nos hemos quitado al cska de la final, el que es el equipo más peligroso de Europa y el que más nos costaría ganar. 

Veremos que pasa mañana, pero sobre el papel el maccabi es mucho más manejable que el cska y el Madrid lo tiene todo de cara para llevarse el título


----------



## spam (17 May 2014)

Javiser dijo:


> Si, si, pero ¿quién tuvo más posesión?
> 
> 
> En fin, lo mejor del día de ayer no son los 38 puntazos al Barça, que eso para el orgullo está muy bien, pero vale lo mismo ganar de 38 que de 1. Lo mejor del día de ayer es que nos hemos quitado al cska de la final, el que es el equipo más peligroso de Europa y el que más nos costaría ganar.
> ...



Sí a todo... pero no empecemos a comernos las pollas todavía. :rolleye:
(Esperemos a mañana)


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (17 May 2014)

Exacto, respeto para el macabi, todavía no se ha ganado nada.


----------



## Javiser (17 May 2014)

Nota dijo:


> Exacto, respeto para el macabi, todavía no se ha ganado nada.



Por eso digo "sobre el papel". El maccabi está en la final no porque sean unos tuercebotas precisamente, pero si hay que escoger prefiero al maccabi en la final que el cska.


----------



## cebollo (18 May 2014)

¿Se puede ver la final por Internete?


----------



## Fatty (18 May 2014)

cebollo dijo:


> ¿Se puede ver la final por Internete?



Firstrow es tu amigo. 

FirstRow | FirstRowSports | Watch Live Sports Online


----------



## HATE (18 May 2014)

16-15 gana el madrid al termino del primer cuarto.

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 20:46 ----------

Joder menudo triple nos han clavado justo sobre la bocina.

De dos ganamos al descanso.


----------



## Chispeante (18 May 2014)

Ya estamos como el año pasado...De ir ganando de 11 a llegar al descanso con sólo dos de ventaja. En empiezan a meter los triples o esto acaban en tragedia. Más años de frustración no, por favor, hemos sufrido todo lo que teníamos que sufrir.


----------



## Rumbatron (18 May 2014)

Estamos jugando a lo que quiere el Maccabi, y a eso nos va a costar mucho ganarles. 

Hay que templar los nervios y correr un poco. Ellos en algún momento bajarán la marcha y podremos meterles mano. Espero.


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Mirotic en ataque nada de nada, cosa rara. Esperemos que entrené funcionamiento porque sin el va a ser difícil ganar


----------



## artemis (18 May 2014)

vikingos contra judios... que asco por dios :vomito:


----------



## HATE (18 May 2014)

Esta igualadisimo el partido.


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

artemis dijo:


> vikingos contra judios... que asco por dios :vomito:



Cuidado con soltar tanta bilis, que no es bueno para la salud.

Disfruta de un buen partido de baloncesto, que no estas acostumbrado


----------



## Chispeante (18 May 2014)

Mal, mal, mal,...Es que el Macabbi tiene entrenador, y así no hay quien pueda. Están jugando a lo que quieren los macabeos y esto sólo puede acabar en tragedia.


----------



## HATE (18 May 2014)

Si no fuese por el chacho................


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Hombre, a lo que quieren tampoco, que ellos tampoco están ganando de 10.
Lo bueno es que el pequeño shaq está fuera, lo malo es que el chacho lleva 4 faltas


----------



## HATE (18 May 2014)

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssss

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 21:37 ----------

Iguales otra vez


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Empate. Mirotic está horroroso en ataque y rudy lleva demasiado tiempo apagado


----------



## Trajanillo (18 May 2014)

Mala cara tiene el enfermo, se tenían que haber guardado algún que otro triple para hoy y no enchufarlos todos al Barcelona.


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Fatal. De 4 perdemos a un minuto


----------



## HATE (18 May 2014)

Mas dificil imposible.

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 21:45 ----------

A 2 estamos.

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 21:48 ----------

Buffffffffffffffff


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Prorroga :8:


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2014)

Joder.

Me han salido unas cuantas canas.

Alguien ha visto a MIrotic?


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Elputodirector dijo:


> Joder.
> 
> Me han salido unas cuantas canas.
> 
> Alguien ha visto a MIrotic?



Mirotic a medio gas, en ataque fatal. Bourousis tiene la manijas de la zona porque mirotic ni aparece


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2014)

Joder, joder, joder.

Como me gusta Borousis. Y ahora bien Mirotic.

Maccabi uno arriba.

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 21:53 ----------

Bien, bien. Que sangre fria tiene este cabron.

Madrid 1 arriba.


----------



## HATE (18 May 2014)

Joder con el Rice, lo mete todo.


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2014)

Slaughter tambien flojo.

Dos puntios nada mas.


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Masacre fuera


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2014)

Joder. Otra bola perdida de Mirotic y.... triple de Rice !!!!

Mierda. Que mal dia para Mirotic, con lo bueno que es.


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Otro balón perdido de mirotic y triplazo de rice


----------



## Dylan Leary (18 May 2014)

El puto Maccabi parece equipo de NBA con tanto negroide


----------



## HATE (18 May 2014)

No me jodas el rice este de los cojones.


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2014)

Venga va.

A dos puntitos.

Rudy hace que no le veo desde el segundo cuarto.

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 21:57 ----------

Buuuuuuaaahahhh, jugadon del Maccabii.

---------- Post added 18-may-2014 at 21:57 ----------

Mala pinta tiene.


----------



## Dylan Leary (18 May 2014)

Nada se les escapa el partido


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Muy bien mirotic, otro triple fuera


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2014)

Joder.

Se acabo.


----------



## HATE (18 May 2014)

Que desastre, otro año perdiendo.


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2014)

Alguien le puede meter una patada en la boca al comentarista de C+?


----------



## Chispeante (18 May 2014)

Hasta aquí hemos llegado con Laso. Dos finales perdidas q se podían ganar sin problemas. Necesitamos algo mas en el banquillo


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2014)

No veo que sea cosa de Laso.

Quizas si hubiera cambiado a Mirotic.... pero es facil señalar a un jugador que ha aportado muchas otras veces.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (18 May 2014)

milagrosamente llegan a la prórroga y palman de 10 en 5 minutos
Laso no se entera.
El entrenador del Mccabi es lo que se llama un crack y Laso un minundi palmafinales.


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2014)

Joder !!!!
Que dia de mala suerte. He contado al menos 5 balones que han caido del lado de Macabbi de una manera casi imposible.


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Puto rebote perdido. No se pueden conceder 20 ofensivos en una final


----------



## Chispeante (18 May 2014)

Se ha jugado a lo que queria el Maccabi y eso es cosa de Laso lo mismo que tener dos jugadores menos Drapper y Carrol y tener a Felipe y a Mejri infrautilizado


----------



## Elputodirector (18 May 2014)

Ademas ellos hoy han hecho un gran partido.

Me da la sensacion de que los mejores minutos del Real Madrid los ha proporcionado..... Reyes?


----------



## cebollo (18 May 2014)

Menos mal que no lo he visto.


----------



## sissano (18 May 2014)

Patéticos y penosos, en fin, el próximo año será.

Y mira que había gente que ya pensaba que el Madrid sería el campeón porque el rival era el Maccabi.

En fútbol , espero equivocarme, pero creo que será más de lo mismo.

PD: ¿Qué coj.... hace la Botella en el palco ? De verdad que no lo entiendo


----------



## cruel e inhumano (18 May 2014)

sissano dijo:


> Patéticos y penosos, en fin, el próximo año será.
> 
> Y mira que había gente que ya pensaba que el Madrid sería el campeón porque el rival era el Maccabi.
> 
> ...



Los políticos van donde creen que hay victoria segura, qué se joda


----------



## Chispeante (18 May 2014)

Veinte años de fracasos con dos finales en la mano...Asco y pena.


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 May 2014)

ganaban de 2 en el minuto 35 y yo sabia que estaba perdido, se notaba en el ambiente y en el animo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 May 2014)

El palo de hoy ha sido muy muy muy duro. No hemos cogido un puto rebote.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (18 May 2014)

Algo bueno tiene, y es que Laso a la puta calle con el mal rato que ha pasado Florentino


----------



## HATE (18 May 2014)

Un puto desastre.


----------



## Javiser (18 May 2014)

Bueno, esto es todo amigos. Les veo el año que viene. Mal partido en defensa y peor en ataque de jugadores como mirotic. Laso horroroso en los momentos clave. Rudy desaparecido desde el tercer cuarto. Y la zona un agujero en rebotes, conceder 20 ofensivos en una final es para matarlos


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 May 2014)

Por cierto, ¿Cuantos madridistas había en la grada? Me parece fatal que hayan ido tan poca gente al pavellón. El partido le ha ganado la grada.


----------



## chomin (18 May 2014)

El karma, os jodeis, por ensañaros con el destrozado el viernes


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 May 2014)

rudy comentaban que tenian un dedo roto


----------



## sissano (18 May 2014)

Nota dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿Cuantos madridistas había en la grada? Me parece fatal que hayan ido tan poca gente al pavellón. El partido le ha ganado la grada.



La verdad no sé si muchos, pero el Maccabi parecía local, supongo que es porque en Israel es el único que les da alegrías a nivel internacional


----------



## Chispeante (18 May 2014)

El año pasado en el último cuarto nos metieron 39 puntos, si no es el record de anotación en un cuarto en la final de la Copa de Europa, debe estar cerca. Hoy en la prórroga, en 5 minutos, 25. Venga ya, coño. Laso a la puta calle, pero ya. Inisisto, hoy hemos jugado con dos menos por no querer hacer fichajes, explotando al Chacho hasta el agotamiento.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 May 2014)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> rudy comentaban que tenian un dedo roto



Rudy como siempre missing en los partidos claves.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (18 May 2014)

Chispeante dijo:


> El año pasado en el último cuarto nos metieron 39 puntos, si no es el record de anotación en un cuarto en la final de la Copa de Europa, debe estar cerca. Hoy en la prórroga, en 5 minutos, 25. Venga ya, coño. Laso a la puta calle, pero ya. Inisisto, hoy hemos jugado con dos menos por no querer hacer fichajes, explotando al Chacho hasta el agotamiento.



Exacto, ahí es donde se nota la categoría del entrenador. Es más el partido de copa lo ganó de milagro cuando estaban con ventaja cómoda. Laso no sabe manejar los momentos clave. Pero es que lo que pasó el año pasado para mí ya era motivo para no renovar al calvorotas.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 May 2014)

Chispeante dijo:


> El año pasado en el último cuarto nos metieron 39 puntos, si no es el record de anotación en un cuarto en la final de la Copa de Europa, debe estar cerca. Hoy en la prórroga, en 5 minutos, 25. Venga ya, coño. Laso a la puta calle, pero ya. Inisisto, hoy hemos jugado con dos menos por no querer hacer fichajes, explotando al Chacho hasta el agotamiento.



Joder, si es que si comparamos plantillas el madrí es mejor equipo de largo. Con la plantilla que tiene este equipo ya tenía que haber sido campeon de la euroliga.

Lo bueno es que el año que viene la final four se juega en casa.


----------



## IzsI (18 May 2014)

El Madrid no se ha creído que podía ganar, nos hemos puesto 4 puntos por delante en el último cuarto y de repente parcial de 6-0 del Maccabi. Les ha pesado ir de mega favoritos, y más después de lo que pasó el viernes.

De todas formas lo hemos tenido en la mano, en el último minuto del partido hemos fallado tres ataques seguidos, dos tiros de Mirotic (porque cojones no ha tirado el triple) y otro de Rudy.
Además anotando un punto Llul no podemos ganar. Y el Chacho en el banquillo por tener cuatro faltas cuando era el único que no estaba cagado y se creía que podía ganar... en fin. (Bourousis con dos cojones también) 

A la tercera va la vencida.


----------



## sociedadponzi (18 May 2014)

tanto el anyo pasado como este a mi me parece que faltan kilos en el Madrid, un 5 decente, el borousis me parece un poco flanders y el tunecino no llega a estas cosas


----------



## Chispeante (18 May 2014)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Exacto, ahí es donde se nota la categoría del entrenador. Es más el partido de copa lo ganó de milagro cuando estaban con ventaja cómoda. Laso no sabe manejar los momentos clave. Pero es que lo que pasó el año pasado para mí ya era motivo para no renovar al calvorotas.



El Madrid ganó la Copa del Rey tirando una moneda al aire, después de ir ganando de sobra, creo de 9 u 11 en el último minuto. En la Euroliga, igual, desparece, absoluta y totalmente. Eso no puede ser, haz algo distinto, coño, reparte leña, fuerza personales, cambia de defensa, pide tiempos muertos, yo que sé...pero ese dejar a los jugadores que saquen su talento natural no es entrenar, coño. Que está muy bien este baloncesto, pero no sirve de nada si no ganas. El año pasado estaba cabreado, este año estoy hundido. No me he puesto a llorar porque estaba mi mujer delante...:


----------



## cruel e inhumano (18 May 2014)

Lampaul dijo:


> Solo una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Todos los foreros que ahora queréis echar ya al entrenador y a la mitad de la plantilla, sois los mismos que dabais palmas con las orejas hace tan solo 48 horas?



A mi nunca me ha gustado Laso cuando gana, imagina en este momento funerario. El día de la derrota del Barsa estaba viendo los foros y la chulería del personal, mucho cuenta de la lechera, y yo estaba acojonado sabiendo cómo se las gasta Laso en las finales.

Y ahora viene la selección de Orenga, puff, creo que no voy a ganar para cabreos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 May 2014)

IzsI dijo:


> El Madrid no se ha creído que podía ganar, nos hemos puesto 4 puntos por delante en el último cuarto y de repente parcial de 6-0 del Maccabi. Les ha pesado ir de mega favoritos, y más después de lo que pasó el viernes.
> 
> De todas formas lo hemos tenido en la mano, en el último minuto del partido hemos fallado tres ataques seguidos, dos tiros de Mirotic (porque cojones no ha tirado el triple) y otro de Rudy.
> Además anotando un punto Llul no podemos ganar. Y el Chacho en el banquillo por tener cuatro faltas cuando era el único que no estaba cagado y se creía que podía ganar... en fin. (Bourousis con dos cojones también)
> ...



El problema es que Mirotic se pira este año.


----------



## Chispeante (18 May 2014)

Nota dijo:


> Joder, si es que si comparamos plantillas el madrí es mejor equipo de largo. Con la plantilla que tiene este equipo ya tenía que haber sido campeon de la euroliga.
> 
> Lo bueno es que el año que viene la final four se juega en casa.



El próximo año lo mismo el CSKA se gasta lo que no tiene en fichajes, o se lesiona el Chacho o Felipe se retira, que sería lo más normal. En 20 años esta era nuestra final. Era esta y era asequible, no hacía falta hacer un partido perfecto, como cuando te enfrentas al Barcelona o a lo rusos. Bastaba con jugar bien. Y va Rice y se mea en el Madrid. Cojonudo. Al menos el CSKA perdió por si mismo y no como el Madrid que ha sido totalmente incapaz de hacer su juego.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 May 2014)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> A mi nunca me ha gustado Laso cuando gana, imagina en este momento funerario.* El día de la derrota del Barsa estaba viendo los foros y la chulería del personal, *mucho cuenta de la lechera, y yo estaba acojonado sabiendo cómo se las gasta Laso en las finales.
> 
> Y ahora viene la selección de Orenga, puff, creo que no voy a ganar para cabreos.



Por eso no es bueno venirse arriba en las victorias, porque después vienen las hostias.


----------



## IzsI (18 May 2014)

Lampaul dijo:


> Rudy hoy: 15 puntos, 4 asistencias, 8 rebotes, 2 robos y un tapón. Y con un dedo roto en la mano derecha.
> 
> Si llega a aparecer...




Es que a Rudy lo ficharon para que apareciera en los momentos claves como hoy, para cuando están bloqueados, pase a Rudy, pero no da la talla en estos partidos (no lo digo solo por hoy).





Chispeante dijo:


> El Madrid ganó la Copa del Rey tirando una moneda al aire, después de ir ganando de sobra, creo de 9 u 11 en el último minuto. En la Euroliga, igual, desparece, absoluta y totalmente. *Eso no puede ser, haz algo distinto, coño, reparte leña, fuerza personales, cambia de defensa, pide tiempos muertos, yo que sé...*pero ese dejar a los jugadores que saquen su talento natural no es entrenar, coño. Que está muy bien este baloncesto, pero no sirve de nada si no ganas. El año pasado estaba cabreado, este año estoy hundido. No me he puesto a llorar porque estaba mi mujer delante...:




Cuando nos hemos puesto 4 arriba en el último cuarto pensaba que pedía tiempo muerto y después pum 6 puntos del Macabbi.


Pienso lo mismo que vosotros plantilla tenemos de sobra, nos falta un entrenador que sepa jugar los momentos clave de las finales.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (18 May 2014)

Chispeante dijo:


> El próximo año lo mismo el CSKA se gasta lo que no tiene en fichajes, o se lesiona el Chacho o Felipe se retira, que sería lo más normal. En 20 años esta era nuestra final. Era esta y era asequible, no hacía falta hacer un partido perfecto, como cuando te enfrentas al Barcelona o a lo rusos. Bastaba con jugar bien. Y va Rice y se mea en el Madrid. Cojonudo. Al menos el CSKA perdió por si mismo y no como el Madrid que ha sido totalmente incapaz de hacer su juego.



Cierto todo lo que dices.... y posiblemente el CSK el año que viene haga un equipazo brutal.


----------



## cebollo (18 May 2014)

Con lo que me he reido yo de Aito y sus finales perdidas.


----------



## IzsI (18 May 2014)

Nota dijo:


> Cierto todo lo que dices.... y posiblemente el CSK el año que viene haga un equipazo brutal.



A lo mejor el puto floren afloja el dinero, este año no ha querido, pero el año que viene como tenemos la final en Madrid. (y ficha al entrenador del Maccabi :XX


----------



## artemis (18 May 2014)

*LOLaso*


Jajajaja


----------



## cebollo (18 May 2014)

Es malo que ganen casi todos los partidos de 25. Les falta práctica en partidos igualados.


----------



## Fatty (18 May 2014)

Chispeante dijo:


> El año pasado en el último cuarto nos metieron 39 puntos, si no es el record de anotación en un cuarto en la final de la Copa de Europa, debe estar cerca. Hoy en la prórroga, en 5 minutos, 25. Venga ya, coño. Laso a la puta calle, pero ya. Inisisto, hoy hemos jugado con dos menos por no querer hacer fichajes, explotando al Chacho hasta el agotamiento.



Muy de acuerdo contigo, mira que me gusta Laso y el baloncesto que propone, pero en las grandes citas siempre va ha remolque del basket del entrenador rival. Le ha pasado hoy con Blatt, le paso el año pasado con Bertzokas y en muchos con Pascual. Luego hemos estado muy desacertados en los triples y les hemos concedido muchisimos rebotes ofensivos.

Por otro lado hay jugadores que no valen para un Madrid, ejemplo Slaughter, muy buen tipo y tal pero su contribucion en ataque o reboteando es testimonial. Llul nefasto, Carroll infrautilizado, etc. Hay que hacer una remodelacion importante este verano, sobre todo el juego interior, con kilos y potencia.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (18 May 2014)

me sumo al carro de las críticas a LOLaso, añado que ha mantenido a Mirotic a pesar de estar haciendo un partido horrible sin acierto y con pérdidas de balón, teniendo a Felipe mucho más entonado. para mí el gran responsable.


----------



## The Replicant (18 May 2014)

Bancolchonista dijo:


> me sumo al carro de las críticas a LOLaso, añado que ha mantenido a Mirotic a pesar de estar haciendo un partido horrible sin acierto y con pérdidas de balón, teniendo a Felipe mucho más entonado. para mí el gran responsable.



coincido. Pablito se ha cubierto de gloria hoy::. Blatt le ha pegado un baño táctico. Además no ha sabido aprovechar la eliminación de Sofo para dominar el juego interior :no:
El Madrid tenia este año una oportunidad de oro y la ha tirado por la borda


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2014)

es normal que tras jugar la semifinal con un sparring pues uno no llegue concentrao


----------



## HATE (19 May 2014)

La verdad es que la cagada ha sido importante.


----------



## Javiser (19 May 2014)

Lampaul dijo:


> Es "curioso". En el Sport y El Mundo Deportivo, hoy está en lo más alto de la web la crónica de la Euroliga. Esa misma noticia que a estas horas del viernes estaba ya más que escondida en la parte más baja de la página...



Si, curioso, si hubiese ganado el Madrid no encontrarías la noticia ni entre las páginas de programación televisiva.


----------



## Limón (19 May 2014)

Bueno, no pasa nada.
Se puede ganar o se puede perder, el año que viene en Madrid habra que intentarlo otra vez.
Lo importante es estar en la elite, ahora vamos a ganar la liga y ya veremos si hay que retocar lo de el entrenador, pero sin obsesionarse.
De momento la temporada es muy notable.


----------



## MrAcer (19 May 2014)

Javiser dijo:


> Si, curioso, si hubiese ganado el Madrid no encontrarías la noticia ni entre las páginas de programación televisiva.



Esa rara enfermedad culé llamada "madriditis", conozco a gente del barsa que ni le gusta el baloncesto que se puso a ver la final solo con la esperanza de ver perder al Real Madrid, anda que iba a ver yo un deporte que ni me gusta y en que no jugase mi equipo, de locos!


----------



## spam (19 May 2014)

Qué debacle, familia. Estoy muy, muy jodido, como no lo estaba desde las ligas de Tenerife. Perder una final de EL contra Olympiacos duele (y más habiendo tenido una ventaja de 17), pero esperar un año y volver a cometer el mismo error y contra un rival peor, ya roza el sadismo. Ayer todo salió mal. Creo que los únicos que no le perdieron la cara nunca al partido fueron el Chacho, Felipón y Darden, que tuvo el papelón de defender a Rice On Fire. Cuánto eché de menos la defensa de Draper. Y lo de Mirotic... para qué hablar.



Chispeante dijo:


> El Madrid ganó la Copa del Rey tirando una moneda al aire, después de ir ganando de sobra, creo de 9 u 11 en el último minuto. En la Euroliga, igual, desparece, absoluta y totalmente. Eso no puede ser, haz algo distinto, coño, reparte leña, fuerza personales, cambia de defensa, pide tiempos muertos, yo que sé...pero ese dejar a los jugadores que saquen su talento natural no es entrenar, coño. Que está muy bien este baloncesto, pero no sirve de nada si no ganas.



Totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentario. A este Madrid se le dan fatal los partidos (y los finales) ajustados contra equipos con oficio y que saben lo que se hacen. Hubo suerte en la Copa, pero no olvidemos que se había dilapidado un ventajón en el último suspiro y casi se regala el partido. Ayer, cuando consiguieron forzar la prórroga, pensé que iban a enderezar la cosa por fin... qué equivocado estaba.



Chispeante dijo:


> El año pasado estaba cabreado, este año estoy hundido. No me he puesto a llorar porque estaba mi mujer delante...:



Yo tuve que pedirle que me dejara solo ya por el tercer cuarto porque me rumiaba la tragedia... por fortuna, a dos minutos del final ya lo había asumido y mantuve la entereza... pero el palo es muy gordo. Si me hubieran dicho que había que elegir entre ganar la Champions o la Euroliga, tenía claro que prefería ganar ayer. Pues la primera en la frente. Y vamos para Lisboa.

Quiero pensar que el año que viene, con la F4 en Madrid, y cumpliéndose 20 años de la última EL (ganada con Arlauckas y Sabonis), a la tercera será la vencida y conquistaremos la Novena. Pero no se puede esperar más, o este equipo puede convertirse en otra generación mágica que acaba por fracasar en Europa, como la Quinta del Buitre.

Vamos a ver que pasa de aquí al final de temporada, porque no es justo crucificar hoy a un grupo que está dándonos muchas alegrías, pero pronto habrá que empezar a pensar en reforzarse para el asalto definitivo a la Novena. Buscar sustituto para Mirotic (Doellman? Dubljevic? Vesely? otros?) y cruzar los dedos porque Laso aprenda a leer este tipo de partidos. Porque no me planteo cambiar de entrenador y volver al perfil de "expertos" tipo Messina, Blatt... que solo acaban vaciando el pabellón. Nadie se acuerda ya que Messina, entre otros "méritos" casi convierte al Chacho en un exjugador? No, gracias, prefiero (quiero pensar) que Laso aprenda de los (reiterados) errores, pero que el equipo conserve esa alegría. O alguien conoce un entrenador mejor para este Madrid? Y no vale decir "cualquiera"... que pa cualquiera ya tenemos a Orenga, que nos va a dar un Mundobasket que ya se me afloja todo de pensarlo.

Hala Madrid, coño! A levantarse, como siempre. Y a por la Novena! 

PD: Por cierto, mención especial a los comentaristas de TV3 y su "imparcial" retransmisión. Los comentarios daban tal vergüenza ajena que al final del primer cuarto puse el mute. Ya en la eliminatoria contra Olympiacos celebraban como fanáticos las canastas de los griegos, pero lo de ayer fue intolerable. Entiendo que la almorrana del viernes todavía escuece, pero que sepan que hay catalanes merengues que también pagan TV3. Pero bueno, buscar pluralidad y objetividad en TV3 es como buscarla en Best Korea TV.


----------



## Intruso (19 May 2014)

Pero ¿qué le pasa a este equipo en las grandes ocasiones?
Lleva años repitiendose este esquema: Temporada intachable, grandes cagadas en finales y semis.
Tras la Copa del Rey de este año, yo pensaba que habían roto la tradición, pero, ¿otra vez? 

Y respecto al Barsa, le está pasando lo que le va a pasar al de fútbol. No han sabido gestionar el relevo generacional, y cuando se termine de retirar Navarro, van a pasar una travesía bastante dura por el desierto.


----------



## spam (26 May 2014)

Bueno hamijos, tras la debacle de Milán, toca levantarse para pelear la Liga. Empezaremos por el CAI.


----------



## BillyJoe (26 May 2014)

Intruso dijo:


> Pero ¿qué le pasa a este equipo en las grandes ocasiones?
> Lleva años repitiendose este esquema: Temporada intachable, grandes cagadas en finales y semis.
> Tras la Copa del Rey de este año, yo pensaba que habían roto la tradición, pero, ¿otra vez?



Y luego Llul llorando y pidiendo perdón, porque como Orenga se haya coscado que es un rajao, no le lleva al mundial.


----------



## spam (27 May 2014)

De cara al Mundial a quien hay que tener miedo es a Orenga. Me da más miedo que Sada...

Por cierto, el Ser Superior ha hablado de basket:

Marca.com



> Florentino Pérez: "Entiendo mucho de baloncesto y era de los Celtics de Bird"
> "Me gustan los buenos jugadores como los del Madrid en baloncesto"
> 
> 27/05/14 - 06:41.
> ...



A ver si afloja la cartera para hacer un par de buenos fichajes, y se asegura de que el año que viene, con la F4 en casa, levantamos la Novena...

Quién pedimos que fiche Tito Flóper? LeBron? Durant? Carmelo? LOL

---------- Post added 27-may-2014 at 14:18 ----------

Por cierto, creéis que es cierto aquello de que el Farsa ha atado a Doellman para el año que viene? Porque para mí es el sustituto ideal de Niko... ahora, con los 2'5 kilates que deberían pagar los Bulls, hay para picar aún más alto...


----------



## spam (19 Jun 2014)

No he podido ver el partido, pero acabo de enterarme de que el Madrid ha perdido y se me llevan los demonios... más vale que acaben ganando la liga porque si no, el balance de la temporada puede ser MUY decepcionante.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Jun 2014)

spam dijo:


> No he podido ver el partido, pero acabo de enterarme de que el Madrid ha perdido y se me llevan los demonios... más vale que acaben ganando la liga porque si no, el balance de la temporada puede ser MUY decepcionante.



Si el Madrid acaba perdiendo el balance puede ser muy positivo...si con ello conseguimos que Laso sea cesado. Pablo no da más de si. Podemos ganar o podemos perder, pero con Laso en el banquillo el Madrid va a seguir en esta línea de jugar " a ver que pasa". Se aprietan los finales, se atascan en ataque y se les apagan las luces. A tirar triples y a rezar. Hoy no han entrado y el Barcelona toma ventaja. Este equipo y este entrenador no nos van a dar más copas de Europa. Los Mirotic, los LLull, los Fernández son buenos jugadores pero están un punto por debajo de lo que se necesita para marcar diferencias de verdad. 

La próxima temporada, cambio de entrenador y al menos 4 fichajes. Si no, pues eso, a luchar por la Copa del Rey y a ver que pasa en la ACB.


----------



## spam (20 Jun 2014)

Me da miedo que Laso no dé más de sí, es verdad. Le he tenido mucha fe, pero no sabe gestionar el reparto de los minutos, ni los finales apretados. Además, los rivales le han cogido la matrícula a nuestro estilo y Laso no tiene variantes tácticas para esos casos.

Más vale que ganen la liga. Porque prefiero ganar la liga y mantener a Laso que tener que empezar otro proyecto en julio, ahora que había estabilidad y entusiasmo de la afición. Pero el mister ha de ponerse las pilas y desempolvar los apuntes de primero de entrenador.

Por cierto, me da igual que parezca oportunista, porque el tema solo sale a colación cuando hay derrotas, pero soy partidario de que Mirotic se vaya y fichemos a un sustituto solvente, porque el muchacho es de un espumoso inaguantable. Hace más de un año que le tengo puesta la cruz. A ver si Chicago se lo lleva y nos deja viruta para fichar un verdadero crack en su puesto.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Jun 2014)

Mirotic es mucho peor de lo que muchos pensábamos y mucho peor de lo que él mismo se cree. No da la talla y es el típico caso de jugador con facultades de sobra y poco espíritu. Un caso parecido al de Tomic, aunque este último, desde que está en el Barça ha mejorado una barbaridad.

Por cierto, merece la pena leer estas líneas de un clásico de nuestro baloncesto

Laso se empecina otra vez | deportes | EL MUNDO

_VICENTE SALANER Actualizado: 20/06/2014 12:27 horas_


La gestión de la plantilla del Real Madrid a lo largo de toda la temporada ha sido ampliamente mejorable, y ello aun teniendo en cuenta el serio inconveniente de las lesiones que tanto daño han hecho a Rudy Fernández, Jaycee Carroll y Dontaye Draper. Pero es obligado observar que Pablo Laso ha ido perdiendo a Niko Mirotic, hasta que éste se ha convertido en un triste habitante del banquillo, lejos del mejor jugador joven de la Euroliga que fue. Y ni un solo jugador ha crecido durante la temporada como crecen los jugadores de los grandes equipos, como -por poner un ejemplo significativo y reciente- bajo la dirección de Gregg Popovich han crecido en San Antonio Kawhi Leonard, Patty Mills, Boris Diaw, Danny Green o Marco Belinelli hasta transformarse, de meros gregarios, en campeones.

Lo más sangriento ha sido lo de Salah Mejri, un jugador de poca experiencia sin duda, pero con unas condiciones atléticas y una combatividad extraordinarias para un hombre de 2,17. Porque no se fíe de él o porque exista algún compromiso no expreso con Ioannis Burusis, Laso ha utilizado con cuentagotas al tunecino. Y anoche cometió el pecado capital de quitar a Mejri en los cinco últimos minutos, cuando, por pura desesperación porque nadie frenaba el juego interior ni el rebote ofensivo del Barcelona, lo había sacado a cancha, suponemos que para ver si sonaba la flauta. ¡Y vaya si sonó! En sus 12 minutos de juego -muchísimo para él, eso sí- aportó más que Burusis, Marcus Slaughter y Mirotic juntos.

Cuando Mejri mayor caos estaba causando en las filas del Barça, a golpe de tapones y canastas, Laso lo sentó. En el pecado lleva la penitencia. No se puede llevar a categoría de certeza la mera hipótesis, pero se veía que con Mejri el Madrid iba hacia una difícil victoria -difícil porque su defensa es una sombra de lo que fue y porque demasiados de sus hombres aportan ya muy poco- contra un Barcelona con sus propios problemas, pero más equilibrado en el juego interior y exterior. Y se veía que sin Mejri el Madrid se iba a empantanar una vez más. Lo hizo.

Es deber de todo entrenador sacar de cada uno de sus hombres lo mejor que lleva dentro. Es triste constatar que, esta temporada, Laso no lo ha conseguido de forma continuada. Temporada larguísima, sí.... para ambos equipos.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Jun 2014)

no empecemos a quemarlo todo todavia que solo se ha perdido el primer partido.

Ayer empezaron muy frios y la verdad es que el barsa estuvo muy enchufado desde el primer momento. El tema es parar a Huertas y Tomic que son el 80 % de los puntos del Barsa y Pablito no ha dado con la tecla, a ver si se le enciende la luz porque últimamente las tiene apagadas como las del Palacio ::

y 2) controlar el rebote que no es tan dificil, ayer paso como contra Unicaja que se dejaban coger todos los rebotes y entonces estás muerto ::

yo le daria más cancha a Mejri que impone mucho debajo del aro como ayer demostró.

hay que corregir los errores y a ver que pasa el sábado en el segundo


----------



## spam (23 Jun 2014)

Bueno, 1-1 y a ver que pasa en Barcelona... lo mejor del Game 2, que Laso se haya percatado (y haya repartido minutos en base a ello) del potencial de Mejri y la intermitencia de Mirotic. A ver si salen enchufados y ganan el tercer partido.


----------



## Limón (23 Jun 2014)

Creo que ganara el Madrid en 5, pero ya veremos..


----------



## spam (23 Jun 2014)

Más nos vale, más nos vale...


----------



## geremi (23 Jun 2014)

Es verdad que Laso la está cagando pero Laso ha hecho a este equipo campeón, y a la afición disfrutar como nunca. Miedo me da que le cesen y tener que empezar de cero otro verano... me vienen los fantasmas de Scariolo, Messina, etc, etc.

La diferencia entre el primer y el segundo partido fue la intensidad y un tal Mejri.


----------



## artemis (29 Jun 2014)

Jajajaja a ver si aparece el pipero basket lover a que nos riamos de el :XX: que patético el LOLaso saliendo desquiciado en silla de ruedas empujado mientras echaba bilis fue una escena impagable Jajajajaja mucho Madrid de los récords pero sin liga y sin euroliga que fracaso de entrenador


----------



## artemis (30 Jun 2014)

sigue sin aparecer el cobarde OWNEADO :XX:

Aqui esta el gif... si le pones la musica de Benny Hill ya es la monda :XX:







Y encima con Hierrezuelo en la cancha... :XX: arbitro de cabecera madridista ) es que ni eso pueden poner de excusa


----------



## MagicPep (30 Jun 2014)

artemis toma el de la amistad








por cierto no entiendo que haya gente del mandril que quiere echar a Laso :


----------



## artemis (30 Jun 2014)

En este gif se ve toda su bilis.. :XX:







---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 11:21 ----------


----------



## non grato (30 Jun 2014)

El Real Madrid de basket se puede ganar el respeto de los árbitros (ya que no de la directiva de la ACB, dónde no saben hacer valer ser el equipo que más pasta genera para esa cueva de ladrones) de una manera muy sencilla: se contrata a un nigger aleatorio, barato, para la posición de pívot-armario. Al segundo partido atracado al estilo como el último de la serie de la liga, se va directo a por el árbitro y le vuela la cabeza de un manotazo. En el contrato se establece prima para compensar la sanción a perpetuidad que le caería al ejecutor.
Al siguiente partido igual andaban más derechos.


----------



## artemis (30 Jun 2014)

non grato dijo:


> El Real Madrid de basket se puede ganar el respeto de los árbitros (ya que no de la directiva de la ACB, dónde no saben hacer valer ser el equipo que más pasta genera para esa cueva de ladrones) de una manera muy sencilla: se contrata a un nigger aleatorio, barato, para la posición de pívot-armario. Al segundo partido atracado al estilo como el último de la serie de la liga, se va directo a por el árbitro y le vuela la cabeza de un manotazo. En el contrato se establece prima para compensar la sanción a perpetuidad que le caería al ejecutor.
> Al siguiente partido igual andaban más derechos.



que empiecen por fichar a un entrenador que sepa en los momentos cruciales tomar decisiones correctas :XX: :XX: :XX:

LOLaso es como el mal estudiante, al final del curso, tras el fracaso, siempre echa la culpa a los arbitros :XX:


----------



## non grato (30 Jun 2014)

artemis dijo:


> que empiecen por fichar a un entrenador que sepa en los momentos cruciales tomar decisiones correctas :XX: :XX: :XX:
> :



Eso también ayudaría.:|


----------



## artemis (30 Jun 2014)

Lampaul dijo:


> En el 4º partido, Madrid 5 técnicas - Barça 0. Madrid 2 antideportivas - Barça 0. Madrid 1 descalificante - Barça 0.
> 
> El Barça ganó por 2.
> 
> _No hase falta disir nada más._



no, hace... el que tiene carencias intenta suplirlas dando palos o volviendose majareta en mitad de una final... 


â€œSe nos han escapado los tÃ*tulos mÃ¡s importantesâ€ | Deportes | EL PAÍS

No fue una temporada, fue un viaje en el tiempo. Este Madrid de Laso floreció en otoño y certificó su invierno recién iniciado el verano. Durante meses fue un equipo de época, pero acabó hecho un guiñapo en el Palau. Con una rotación reventada y con su técnico en silla de ruedas, expulsado del partido a 14 minutos del final de la final. Agarrados a su orgullo, pero impotentes ante un Barça agigantado en la recta de meta.

“Me sabe mal la descalificación pero no me arrepiento”, señaló Laso, que abandonó la pista al grito de “esto es una puta vergüenza”. “Nos faltó suerte y acierto. Me voy decepcionado porque hemos tenido la Euroliga muy cerca y la Liga también”, resumió el técnico en mitad del desencanto. “Luchamos lo que pudimos. Lo sentimos mucho”, contó Felipe Reyes en las galerías del Palau. “Hemos llegado muy justos. No soy quién para opinar sobre la continuidad del proyecto, pero el bloque que tenemos es muy bueno”, completó el capitán. “Al final, nos han ganado con el triple de Lampe, desde la esquina. Tenemos que felicitar al rival, reflexionar y descansar”, manifestó Llull. “Hemos hecho muy buen trabajo durante toda la temporada, pero estamos decepcionados. En un club como el Madrid los objetivos son los títulos y se nos han escapado los dos más importantes. Hemos llegado a las finales pero las hemos perdido”, sentenció el base menorquín

“Hemos hecho un gran trabajo, pero estamos decepcionados”, reconoce Llull

De la excelencia al desencanto. Directamente proporcional el fracaso a la expectativa. El equipo de Laso abrazó hace nueve meses una epopeya competitiva consistente en disputar cada minuto de cada partido como si fuera el último de sus vidas. De récord en récord, a golpe de talento y lozanía, conquistaron la Supercopa con brillantez y la Copa con suspense —ambas ante el Barça—, permanecieron cuatro meses invictos en los que encadenaron 31 victorias consecutivas, jugaron el baloncesto más excelso del continente, defendieron mejor que nunca y atacaron mejor que siempre, coleccionaron un tropel de elogios que equiparaban su plasticidad y fantasía con la de los equipos más legendarios de la enciclopedia, acumularon heridas de guerra y caídos en combate —Carroll estuvo dos meses de baja entre febrero y abril, Draper otros dos entre abril y junio, y Rudy jugó el último mes y medio con una fisura en el dedo anular de la mano derecha—, persistieron en su carrera a pecho descubierto y se plantaron por segundo año consecutivo a las puertas de su sueño: la Euroliga. El trofeo que otorgaba el pasaporte a la eternidad a un equipo memorable. Pero, por segundo año consecutivo, con distinto verdugo pero con los mismos demonios, rescataron una derrota cruel de las garras de la victoria.

Los jugadores del Madrid, tras la derrota / ACB Photo

Allí, en el Mediolanum Forum de Milán, se dejaron el alma la noche del 18 de mayo. Los que jugaron a partir de aquel día con la camiseta blanca fueron un grupo de hombres abatidos por lo que pudo haber sido y no fue. Un equipo incapaz de reconciliarse con la decepción más grande de sus carreras. Algo se quebró aquel día. Se alteró el ecosistema del vestuario y se les agotó el depósito de fuerzas físicas y, sobre todo morales. “Esa derrota fue un palo, y nos ha costado encontrar nuestro juego desde entonces”, reconoció Reyes tras el punto final. “No nos quedamos en Milán. Fue una gran decepción pero después se peleó”, argumentó Laso. “Hemos pasado por muchas vicisitudes durante la temporada en cuanto a lesiones de jugadores, hemos tenido que cargar de minutos a algunos de ellos. Entiendo que estuvieran cansados y aún así luchamos hasta el último balón. Me siento muy orgulloso”.

*En nueve meses de competición, el Madrid ha disputado 80 partidos con un balance de 68 victorias y 12 derrotas (11 de ellas en los últimos tres meses)*, ha logrado 24 victorias por más de 20 puntos (11 de ellas por más de 30), ha alcanzado 11 veces la frontera de los 100 puntos y ha llevado a sus aficionados a abrazar el síndrome de Stendhal antes de sucumbir al estrés postraumático. Pero el resultado es un equipo abocado al diván, al replanteamiento de su hoja de ruta, al recambio de jugadores, al retoque, la reconstrucción o el zurcido en función de las ambiciones.

Los resultadistas dirán que el camino y las proezas sirvieron de poco. Los vitrinólogos apenas les concederán un hueco en el rincón de los títulos menores, los peritos diseccionarán la temporada reiterándose en asimetrías, plantilla corta, falta de recambios y teorías metafísicas de equilibrios inestables. "Todas las pasiones terminan en tragedia, todo lo que es limitado termina muriendo, toda poesía tiene algo de trágico", escribió Novalis.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2014 at 14:28 ----------

Laso intentando hacer de Lazaro :XX:


----------



## embalsamado (30 Jun 2014)

Lampaul dijo:


> En el 4º partido, Madrid 5 técnicas - Barça 0. Madrid 2 antideportivas - Barça 0. Madrid 1 descalificante - Barça 0.
> 
> El Barça ganó por 2.
> 
> _No hase falta disir nada más._



No, de hecho con lo que te has inventado diría que incluso sobra.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (30 Jun 2014)

Lampaul dijo:


> En el 4º partido, Madrid 5 técnicas - Barça 0. Madrid 2 antideportivas - Barça 0. Madrid 1 descalificante - Barça 0.
> 
> El Barça ganó por 2.
> 
> _No hase falta disir nada más._



la culpa la tiene tito floren....joder, el tio no tiene ninguna influencia ni en la federacion española de baloncesto ni en la de futbol...tanto acs y tanta polla y no sabe camelarse a los mafiosos arbitruchos.


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (1 Jul 2014)

artemis dijo:


> que empiecen por fichar a un entrenador que sepa en los momentos cruciales tomar decisiones correctas :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> LOLaso es como el mal estudiante, al final del curso, tras el fracaso, siempre echa la culpa a los arbitros :XX:




Laso como jugador fue una medianía. Lo que los anglos dirían average. Sólo constato un hecho.


----------



## spam (14 Jul 2014)

Tras el desastroso final de temporada, este verano se va a hacer largo, y más con tantas malas noticias y perspectivas. De momento, son oficiales dos bajas importantes: Draper se va a Efes, y Mirotic a los Bulls; para más inri, los 2'5 millones de su rescisión seguramente no se revertirán en la sección, que afronta un recorte de presupuesto, pese al patrocinio de Teka, que supone 1 millón más que el anterior de MMT.

Vendrá Nocioni, pero si es un buen o mal negocio dependerá de la posición en que le hagan jugar y los minutos y el rol que asuma. El resto de refuerzos son una incógnita, y también el resto de bajas que pueda haber. De momento, Micov estaba muy avanzado pero ha acabado fichando por Galata ante la situación de interinidad en la sección. Y Tremendo Darden está en el derecho de tanteo. Espero de verdad que se quede, porque ha sido de los pocos que han dado la cara en este final aciago de temporada. Mientras tanto, Masacre, pese a su muy decepcionante temporada, y ser extracomunitario, parece que está renovado e incuestionado.

Y LOLaso? No se sabe si sigue o se va; se ha estado negociando con Katsikaris, pero el hecho de no poder presentarle y que empiece a trabajar hasta pasado el Mundial es un hándicap. Otro inconveniente es la renovación que se le firmó durante la temporada, lo cual hace que despacharle cueste 1'5 millones (Floper debe tirarse de los pelos por haber permitido esa renovación). Mientras tanto, no se ha renovado a sus ayudantes (y suena Chus Mateo como 2nd coach), y aunque siga, da la sensación de que Coach L está en una posición muy débil.

Y a todo esto, la F4 2015 en Madrid, no lo olvidemos. Un plus de presión (de la mala) añadido. Esta temporada no la vamos a disfrutar, la vamos a sufrir.


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2014)

spam dijo:


> Tras el desastroso final de temporada, este verano se va a hacer largo, y más con tantas malas noticias y perspectivas. De momento, son oficiales dos bajas importantes: Draper se va a Efes, y Mirotic a los Bulls; para más inri, los 2'5 millones de su rescisión seguramente no se revertirán en la sección, que afronta un recorte de presupuesto, pese al patrocinio de Teka, que supone 1 millón más que el anterior de MMT.
> 
> Vendrá Nocioni, pero si es un buen o mal negocio dependerá de la posición en que le hagan jugar y los minutos y el rol que asuma. El resto de refuerzos son una incógnita, y también el resto de bajas que pueda haber. De momento, Micov estaba muy avanzado pero ha acabado fichando por Galata ante la situación de interinidad en la sección. Y Tremendo Darden está en el derecho de tanteo. Espero de verdad que se quede, porque ha sido de los pocos que han dado la cara en este final aciago de temporada. Mientras tanto, Masacre, pese a su muy decepcionante temporada, y ser extracomunitario, parece que está renovado e incuestionado.
> 
> ...



jaajajajajajajaja un mes y medio ha tardado el supuesto basket lover en volver aparecer, el que abanderaba la bandera del baloncesto segun el :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: 

Mirotic, entre jugar en un equipo que pierde las finales rodeado de jugadores que fracasaron en la NBA o jugar el en la NBA... ya sabemos que ha decidido


----------



## spam (14 Jul 2014)

Qué pesadico que eres macho... sácate ya la polla merengue del culo que tanta bilis y amargura te va a joder los mejores años de tu vida :XX:


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2014)

spam dijo:


> Qué pesadico que eres macho... sácate ya la polla merengue del culo que tanta bilis y amargura te va a joder los mejores años de tu vida :XX:









Mes y medio en volver a "su" propio hilo :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Fatty (14 Jul 2014)

Ni una palabra hacia Laso en su carta de despedida lo que confirma que ha acabado muy mal la relacion entre ambos. Se acrecientan los rumores de que los pesos pesados del vestuario tambien han perdido la fe en _Lolaso_ y el despido de sus ayudantes seria para forzarle ha marcharse.

No renovamos a Darden, si ha Slaughter y nos traemos a Nocioni con 35 castañas. :ouch:


----------



## Bulldog99 (14 Jul 2014)

Baloncesto? Eso que es?


----------



## spam (23 Jul 2014)

A la chita callando, parece que se han ido moviendo cosas en la sección y podría ser que la plantilla ya esté cerrada...

Si Floper no lo remedia via oneroso finiquito, el Lolaso 4.0 será un hecho. Continuidad para el proyecto de las tres últimas temporadas, con sus luces y sus sombras, si bien parece que Chus Mateo y otro segundo entrenador (parece que no será Tabak) estarán junto a Laso en el banquillo para -quiera dios- corregirle algunas de las cosas que vienen desquiciando a afición y directivos, esto es, entre otras cosas, el reparto de minutos y las pocas variantes tácticas en los momentos decisivos. Nunca sabremos (o quizá después del Mundobasket) si Laso hubiera seguido en caso de haber podido fichar a Katsikaris. Pero como éste entrena a Grecia y no se le puede contratar hasta que no acabe el torneo, pues parece que no hay debate...

A no ser, como se puede malpensar, que Mateo y cia estén en el banquillo como puente para engarzar entre Laso y Katsikaris, de manera que Pablo empezara la temporada tutelado por los 2nd coaches, y en algún momento de la temporada, o al acabar el Mundobasket, fuera despedido y llegara Katsikaris, con la pareja de segundos lista para ponerle al día y para llevar al equipo mientras el griego se entera de cómo funciona ésto. Sería muy rastrero, sí, pero con el Ser Superior y su relación indiferencia-odio con el basket, todo es posible.

En cuanto al roster, pocas variaciones. Se fue Draper, se fue Niko, y Díez será cedido a algún equipo que le pueda dar minutos y balones para crecer. Para sustituirlos, llegan Nocioni, Maciulis y Campazzo.

Del Chapu, poco que decir que no se sepa ya. Perro viejo, 35 palos, sustituiría a Mirotic (23). Menos estatura, más acostumbrado a jugar de 3, si bien este año ha jugado de 4, con lo cual puede hacer las veces de 4 abierto que desempeñaba Niko con cierta suficiencia; mucho más competitivo, sin miedo a fajarse con nadie, suplirá con oficio a Niko. A corto plazo, el cambio de cromos no tiene por qué ser negativo.

El lituano viene a sustituir a Dani Díez como alero. Solo con que Laso le dé un rol menos residual que al canterano, la ganancia será evidente. Jonas es un tío experimentado y cumplidor, no especialmente brillante pero se supone que aportará en defensa y rebote. Ganamos con respecto al año pasado (y eso que creo que Dani será pronto un gran jugador).

En cuanto a Campazzo, pues es un relativo desconocido (argentino, de Peñarol, tramitando pasaporte italiano) y un melón por abrir en Europa, si bien las perspectivas son prometedoras. Mismo biotipo que Draper, pequeño (1'79m) y rápido, lo cual le permite atacar el bote del base rival y ser un defensor incómodo. Tiene desparpajo y puede ser una revelación; pese a cubrir teóricamente el rol de tercer base, parece la apuesta más ambiciosa (por incógnita) de las tres. Draper era muy bueno, y la pena es que aquí estaba infrautilizado. Para suplir ese rol no hará falta muchísimo, así que todo el extra que aporte Facundo será una ganancia.

Por último, hoy aparecen noticias que indican que Tremendo Darden va a ser renovado. Buenísima noticia (los hechos parecían indicar lo contrario, y el club lo había sometido a derecho de tanteo), porque el Reverendo se ha integrado perfectamente en el equipo y en su rol, y puede aportar mucho más si se le dan minutos, ya que no le tiembla la mano, tiene buenos movimientos, genera superioridad contra ciertos aleros o escoltas y además es un gran defensor, capaz de defender desde aleros a bases. Un tío así, siempre en mi equipo.

Perspectivas para la temporada? Inciertas. Pero no tan dramáticas como pintaban hace dos semanas. Perdemos el talento y progresión de Mirotic (si bien en los momentos de la verdad no apareció), pero se contrarresta con el saber estar que el Chapu sí aportará en esos momentos críticos. Es cierto que la edad y el físico obligarán a dosificarle (al igual que a Felipón), pero creo que lo mejor que podría pasarnos es que se repartan eficientemente los minutos, y que no se ganen treinta partidos seguidos, la mayoría por más de veinte puntos, y en cambio, a la hora de la verdad (TOP16, 1/4 de EL y F4, playoffs de ACB) se llegue con toda la tropa más o menos fresca.

Tener a Darden y Maciulis como aleros, puede hacer que Rudy no tenga que jugar de 3 (fajándose con gente más fuerte que él y sufriendo un desgaste extra), de manera que pueda tener sus minutos de calidad como 2, donde sí es absolutamente diferencial. Idem para Llull: si Laso da minutos a Campazzo para alternarse con el Chacho como base, Llull puede jugar como escolta, y el equipo no tendrá que sufrir su atolondramiento como director de juego. El center estará bien cubierto con Bou, que aunque va algo justo físicamente, sabe estar en los momentos de la verdad, y con Mejri, que ya ha dado muestras de estar progresando hacia algo verdaderamente intimidador.

Lo que más cojea es, por una parte, la posición de 4, y no por calidad (Felipón y Chapu son TOP), sino por físico, ya que ambos tendrán 35 palos durante la temporada, y no los veo jugando 20' por partido cada uno desde septiembre hasta junio. Por otro lado la aportación de Jaycee, que problemas físicos aparte, este año ha dado muestras de declive, y al que yo reservaría únicamente el rol de metralleta revulsivo, para lo cual Lolaso (o sus flamantes nuevos ayudantes) debería crear jugadas ad hoc.

Y por último... Masacre. Estamos utilizando una plaza de extracomunitario en un tío que, por simpático que caiga y por más que haga algún alleyoop de uvas a peras, su aportación es sólo en defensa en determinadas circunstancias, que sufre contra rivales más altos (que son la mayoría de pivots, obviamente), no se fabrica sus propios tiros, y para más inri, esta temporada ha dado un paso atrás en sus prestaciones, lo cual no ha impedido que Laso exigiera y lograra su renovación a mitad de temporada.

El sentido común dictaría cortar a Masacre y traer un 4-5 contundente, que además podría ser extracomunitario, para aportar como tercer pivot en la rotación o para dar descanso a nuestros alapivots viejunos; pero no nos engañemos, no parece probable. Soluciones más modestas pero igualmente efectivas? Fichar a Sanikidze (cómo me recuerda al Sr. Cuesta de ANHQV) del CAI, un tío de lo más solvente y que saldría muy económico. O subir algún muchachito del filial -o repescar a Willy Hernangómez!!!- para que sea la ficha 13 y les dé un respiro a nuestros interiores en los minutos de la basura (con perdón), que hay muchísimos durante la temporada.

Con todo esto, habrá quien piense que no nos hemos reforzado como otros rivales, pero yo creo que tampoco está tan tan mal. Casi puede resultar mejor, de cara a la F4 en Madrid, dejar de ser el favorito y pasar a ser el underdog, el tapado... :fiufiu:

Qué opinan los _basket lovers_? (dedicado a Artemis) :rolleye:


----------



## Chispeante (23 Jul 2014)

La devastación de la Final Four ante el Macabi, unido a la continuidad de Laso y unos fichajes correctos pero no ilusionantes me deja frío de cara a la próxima temporada. No sé, puede que si como puede que no. La ilusión de las dos últimas temporadas donde me veía con la Copa de Europa entre las manos ha dado paso a un claro conformismo. Por otra parte si un 5 realmente dominante, salvo que el tunecino exploté como ha explotado Tomic esta temporada, el juego seguirá lastrado por el día que tengan nuestros francotiradores. En cualquier caso, la peor noticia sigue siendo la continuidad de Pablete, que ya ha demostrado sus evidentes limitaciones.


----------



## spam (23 Jul 2014)

Razones para el optimismo: esta temporada, para la F4 Madrid 2015, se cumplirán 20 años de la última Copa de Europa ganada por el Real. Es una efeméride señalada, que además coincide con que la última se conquistó también en España (en Zaragoza, 1995).
Y encima, como en aquella ocasión... nos patrocinará Teka 
Imparapla!


----------



## spam (24 Jul 2014)

spam dijo:


> A la chita callando, parece que se han ido moviendo cosas en la sección y podría ser que la plantilla ya esté cerrada...
> 
> Si Floper no lo remedia via oneroso finiquito, el Lolaso 4.0 será un hecho. Continuidad para el proyecto de las tres últimas temporadas, con sus luces y sus sombras, si bien parece que Chus Mateo y otro segundo entrenador (parece que no será Tabak) estarán junto a Laso en el banquillo para -quiera dios- corregirle algunas de las cosas que vienen desquiciando a afición y directivos, esto es, entre otras cosas, el reparto de minutos y las pocas variantes tácticas en los momentos decisivos. Nunca sabremos (o quizá después del Mundobasket) si Laso hubiera seguido en caso de haber podido fichar a Katsikaris. Pero como éste entrena a Grecia y no se le puede contratar hasta que no acabe el torneo, pues parece que no hay debate...
> 
> ...



Auto-enmienda a la totalidad de lo dicho anteriormente: se acaba de hacer oficial que Darden ficha por Olympiacos. :´´´´( 

Como no le hayan dejado marchar para hacer sitio a un 4 americano nivel allstar en plan Kevin Love, acabamos de caer dos o tres escalones en cuanto a posibilidades de rascar algo la próxima temporada.

Esto ha sido MUY doloroso. Qué será lo próximo, Floper? Regalar a Rudy y a Chacho al Farsa?


----------



## Fatty (24 Jul 2014)

spam dijo:


> Auto-enmienda a la totalidad de lo dicho anteriormente: se acaba de hacer oficial que Darden ficha por Olympiacos. :´´´´(
> 
> Como no le hayan dejado marchar para hacer sitio a un 4 americano nivel allstar en plan Kevin Love, acabamos de caer dos o tres escalones en cuanto a posibilidades de rascar algo la próxima temporada.
> 
> Esto ha sido MUY doloroso. Qué será lo próximo, Floper? Regalar a Rudy y a Chacho al Farsa?



La marcha de Darden ha sido un error y defensivamente lo vamos a notar mucho, ya lo notamos en la final de la ACB :ouch:. La renovacion de Slaughter ya dije que es un error y los fichajes que hemos hecho no me emociona ninguno. A Willy Hernangomez no le habia visto mucho, pero tras visionar la final del Europeo Sub20 frente a Turquia puedo decir que es un paquete considerable (Que no os engañe su inclusion en el mejor quinteto). 

Me parece lamentable que _Floper_ no se gaste 3 o 4 _kilos_ en un americano determinante, preferiblemente interior. Años duros nos esperan ya os lo digo. :´(


----------



## spam (24 Jul 2014)

Johnny Torrio dijo:


> La marcha de Darden ha sido un error y defensivamente lo vamos a notar mucho, ya lo notamos en la final de la ACB :ouch:. La renovacion de Slaughter ya dije que es un error y los fichajes que hemos hecho no me emociona ninguno. A Willy Hernangomez no le habia visto mucho, pero tras visionar la final del Europeo Sub20 frente a Turquia puedo decir que es un paquete considerable (Que no os engañe su inclusion en el mejor quinteto).
> 
> Me parece lamentable que _Floper_ no se gaste 3 o 4 _kilos_ en un americano determinante, preferiblemente interior. Años duros nos esperan ya os lo digo. :´(



Sí a todo. La baja de Darden es un torpedo a la línea de flotación del proyecto, es un tío que sin acaparar flashes era sin duda uno de los más importantes de la plantilla. No solo lo vamos a echar de menos, sino que para más inri lo tendremos enfrente en algún momento de la temporada.

Willy es bastante paquidérmico, sí. Es alto, pero demasiado pesado para mi gusto; aunque como ficha 13 baratera no hubiera estado de más, ya que Floper está tan rácano con el basket. Ahora, con la baja de Darden la cosa cambia; porque hasta que sea cedido, Díez sigue en el roster (y él y Maciulis son los únicos aleros, a no ser que Rudy siga echando minutos de 3). Y se sigue necesitando un 4.

Lo de Darden me ha puteado mil. Una puñalada trapera. La enésima desde que está Floper. Tanto llenarse la boca de la universalidad del Madrid, y alardeando de su poderío económico, mientras deja que languidezca el equipo de baloncesto más laureado de Europa.

Duele, la verdad. Porque por mucho palmarés que tengamos, hace demasiados años que solo somos una vieja gloria que vive de copas ganadas en su mayoría en la época del blanco y negro; y aunque llevemos los últimos años asomando por la F4, lo hacemos en inferioridad de condiciones con respecto a los transatlánticos en cuanto a presupuesto (CSKA, Farsa, los griegos, los turcos).

Que ya sabemos que millones no garantizan títulos (vaya si lo sabemos, eh Floper? Doce años y mil millones te ha costado la Décima), pero si no damos el salto económico de gastarse 5-10 millones más cada año en la sección para pelear por los jugadores TOP, siempre vamos a sufrir más de lo debido; ojo, que tampoco debería ser un drama... si no fuéramos el equipo que presume de mayor palmarés en este deporte, y el que comparte nombre con el equipo de fútbol que derrocha millones por castigo, y que si hubiera regateado con los rusos del Mónaco un par de semanas más, podría haber rebajado 5 kilates el precio de James y nos hubiera dado una inyección a la sección para tratar de no hacer el ridículo en nuestra propia casa en la próxima F4. Pero no, somos el hermano pobre, y parece que aún tengamos que darnos con un canto en los dientes.

Sólo espero que la sección sobreviva a Floper, y renazca con un presidente digno de un club con las dos secciones más laureadas de Europa, no digno solo para el equipo de fútbol.

Qué cruz. Cuánto pueden cambiar las perspectivas por perder un sexto-séptimo hombre. :´´´(


----------



## Fatty (24 Jul 2014)

spam dijo:


> Lo de Darden me ha puteado mil. Una puñalada trapera. La enésima desde que está Floper. Tanto llenarse la boca de la universalidad del Madrid, y alardeando de su poderío económico, mientras deja que languidezca el equipo de baloncesto más laureado de Europa.
> 
> Duele, la verdad. Porque por mucho palmarés que tengamos, hace demasiados años que solo somos una vieja gloria que vive de copas ganadas en su mayoría en la época del blanco y negro; y aunque llevemos los últimos años asomando por la F4, lo hacemos en inferioridad de condiciones con respecto a los transatlánticos en cuanto a presupuesto (CSKA, Farsa, los griegos, los turcos).



Pues si, la seccion lleva languideciendo y sin rumbo desde finales de los 80 (9 ligas desde el 83 :S) con breves repuntes como el de Luyk y Obradovic a principios de los 90, Plaza a finales de los dosmil y este ultimo trienio de Laso. Recuerdo partidos de apenas 1000 personas en el Palacio en la 89-90 o 90-91. 







Con la marcha de Karl se perdio el poner unos cimientos solidos y una manera de trabajar que nos hubiera dado muchos exitos, estoy seguro. :ouch:


----------



## spam (24 Jul 2014)

Johnny Torrio dijo:


> Pues si, la seccion lleva languideciendo y sin rumbo desde finales de los 80 (9 ligas desde el 83 :S) con breves repuntes como el de Luyk y Obradovic a principios de los 90, Plaza a finales de los dosmil y este ultimo trienio de Laso. Recuerdo partidos de apenas 1000 personas en el Palacio en la 89-90 o 90-91.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto que has dicho de Karl no es ninguna tontería. Es más, necesitamos como el comer un manager al estilo de Mou, alguien que profesionalice y modernice la estructura del funcionamiento de la sección y lo ponga a la altura de los equipos grandes de verdad.

Alguien como lo fue Aíto para el Farsa, un tío con las ideas claras, con plenos poderes, con tiempo, dinero y apoyo por parte del club, para sentar las bases de algo realmente grande, sin depender del azar o de la coyuntura para juntar una quinta como esta que nos ha caído del cielo y no hemos sabido apenas aprovechar. Porque me duele de verdad decirlo, pero el Farsa nos lleva treinta años de ventaja en el basket. Y cada día que perdemos sin poner en marcha un proyecto a largo plazo, hipotecamos el futuro.


----------



## Fatty (24 Jul 2014)

spam dijo:


> Esto que has dicho de Karl no es ninguna tontería. Es más, necesitamos como el comer un manager al estilo de Mou, alguien que profesionalice y modernice la estructura del funcionamiento de la sección y lo ponga a la altura de los equipos grandes de verdad.
> 
> Alguien como lo fue Aíto para el Farsa, un tío con las ideas claras, con plenos poderes, con tiempo, dinero y apoyo por parte del club, para sentar las bases de algo realmente grande, sin depender del azar o de la coyuntura para juntar una quinta como esta que nos ha caído del cielo y no hemos sabido apenas aprovechar. Porque me duele de verdad decirlo, pero el Farsa nos lleva treinta años de ventaja en el basket. Y cada día que perdemos sin poner en marcha un proyecto a largo plazo, hipotecamos el futuro.



Para mi tanto Aito como Salvador Alemany son los dos grandes responsables del buen hacer y de los exitos del Farça los ultimos 25 años. Nosotros despues de Saporta y Pedro Ferrandiz nadie, excepcion hecha de Karl y el tristemente desaparecido Mariano Jaquotot (Miticas sus enganchadas con Mendoza a cuenta de la seccion)


----------



## spam (24 Jul 2014)

Johnny Torrio dijo:


> Para mi tanto Aito como Salvador Alemany son los dos grandes responsables del buen hacer y de los exitos del Farça los ultimos 25 años. Nosotros despues de Saporta y Pedro Ferrandiz nadie, excepcion hecha de Karl y el tristemente desaparecido Mariano Jaquotot (Miticas sus enganchadas con Mendoza a cuenta de la seccion)



Cómo te banco... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Chispeante (24 Jul 2014)

Mientras se siga presumiendo de poderío económico (el club más rico del mundo según Forbes), sin que les tiemble la mano para gastarse más de 30 millones fichar a Illarramendis de la vida, y no se traslada dicha solvencia a la sección de basket, vamos a ir de fracaso en fracaso hasta la humillación final. Si este equipo hubiera encadenado un par de Euroligas seguidas, el público, como se ha demostrado, vuelve, vuelven las audencias y aunque perdiendo millones, uno puede ir por el mundo sacando pecho. Pero Flopper sigue a lo suyo, de espaldas al baloncesto por mucho superavit que tenga el club.


----------



## spam (24 Jul 2014)

Chispeante dijo:


> Mientras se siga presumiendo de poderío económico (el club más rico del mundo según Forbes), sin que les tiemble la mano para gastarse más de 30 millones fichar a Illarramendis de la vida, y no se traslada dicha solvencia a la sección de basket, vamos a ir de fracaso en fracaso hasta la humillación final. Si este equipo hubiera encadenado un par de Euroligas seguidas, el público, como se ha demostrado, vuelve, vuelven las audencias y aunque perdiendo millones, uno puede ir por el mundo sacando pecho. Pero Flopper sigue a lo suyo, de espaldas al baloncesto por mucho superavit que tenga el club.



Siempre argumentan que el basket, tal como está montado, no es rentable más allá de la NBA. Pues se hace rentable haciéndolo atractivo, joder, como el Madrid de ahora. Por el mismo razonamiento, quién hubiera dicho hace no tantos años que los japoneses y los chinos, por poner un ejemplo, estarían tan locos por el fútbol? O que los usanos cada día le harían más ojitos al soccer... pues esto también es gracias a la marca Real Madrid. Por qué no se potencia eso también en el basket? A veces parece que no se den cuenta de que tienen entre las manos al equipo más laureado de Europa, que se dice pronto. Y si se lo propone, la marca Real Madrid puede poner de moda hasta el cestapunta, coño...

---------- Post added 24-jul-2014 at 19:37 ----------

Darden se va: el Olympiacos mejoró mucho la oferta del Real Madrid y le garantizó dos temporadas – Encestando.es



> *Darden se va: el Olympiacos mejoró mucho la oferta del Real Madrid y le garantizó dos temporadas*
> Autor: Javier Maestro -
> 
> 650.000 dólares netos cada una de las dos temporadas que va a jugar Tremmel Darden en el Olympiacos. El Real Madrid no le ofrecía más que un año y por menos dinero. Así que el alero dijo no esta mañana a la oferta de renovación y ha firmado por el club griego.
> ...



Por no pagarle 650.000 cochinos euros (lo que cobra Cristino este par de semanas mientras hace bolos publicitarios por el mundo y se recupera de la lesión).
Es pa matarlos.


----------



## Fatty (24 Jul 2014)

Vaya!! habia confundido a Draper con Darden de ahi lo de los problemas defensivos de los que hablaba. Si la no renovacion del de Baltimore me parecia una cagada, la de Darden es sublime. Por cuanto viene Nocioni? :vomito:


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (24 Jul 2014)

Johnny Torrio dijo:


> Vaya!! habia confundido a Draper con Darden de ahi lo de los problemas defensivos de los que hablaba. Si la no renovacion del de Baltimore me parecia una cagada, la de Darden es sublime. Por cuanto viene Nocioni? :vomito:



Nocioni va a cobrar 1,5 kilos por temporada.

Sin Draper, ni Darden... ¿quién va a defender? A ver si así por lo menos ponen a Nocioni en su posición y fichan un 4 decente.


----------



## spam (24 Jul 2014)

Johnny Torrio dijo:


> Vaya!! habia confundido a Draper con Darden de ahi lo de los problemas defensivos de los que hablaba. Si la no renovacion del de Baltimore me parecia una cagada, la de Darden es sublime. Por cuanto viene Nocioni? :vomito:



Draper defendía de cojones, si hubiera estado frente a los macabeos para frenar a Rice quizá la Novena estuviera en la vitrina... pero Darden también defiende mucho y bien; ese mismo partido, a falta de Draper, tuvo que defender a Rice buen rato, y en la final de la ACB, a Marcelinho... y eso siendo un alero.

Qué bueno es este tío, y menudo tiro en el pie nos hemos dado. No me lo puedo creer aún. Y por no pagar cuatro duros. Vaya facepalm...


----------



## Fatty (25 Jul 2014)

Ya tenemos base


----------



## spam (25 Jul 2014)

Johnny Torrio dijo:


> Ya tenemos base



Sí, y un buen alero para sustituir al Reverendo...







Si es que nos quejamos de vicio... :rolleye:

PD: a ver si para el próximo lockout, Melo se acuerda de nosotros y viene unos meses a hacerse un Ibaka...


----------



## spam (3 Sep 2014)

Vamos a subir el hilo para ponernos un poco al día, aunque no hay muchas novedades.
Aparte de haber confirmado los fichajes de Nocioni, Campazzo y Maciulis (ninguno está brillando mucho en el Mundobasket, la verdad...), se fichó hace unas semanas a KC Rivers, un escolta-alero, procedente de la D-League americana y al que se le supone versatilidad en varias posiciones, buen tiro e intensidad defensiva, vamos, lo mismo que Darden pero sin estar adaptado al club... ::
Como rumores de última hora, se dice que se está intentando el fichaje de Luis Scola, jugador que no creo que necesite presentación. Si se fichase, el equipo aspirará a absolutamente todo. Si la cosa queda en agua de borrajas, pues el equipo quedará como el de fútbol; apañadito, con buenos jugadores, pero con lagunas y con cierto retroceso en comparación al año anterior.
Veremos en qué queda la cosa.


----------



## artemis (3 Sep 2014)

Nocioni, igual Scola... esos fichajes son para el madrid de baloncesto de la ACB o el de veteranos??

LOLaso sigue de entrenador... el Toril del baloncesto :XX:


----------



## Limón (3 Sep 2014)

Scola y Nocioni..me gusta.


----------



## spam (3 Sep 2014)

Ya advierto que lo de Scola no me lo creo demasiado... en Indiana cobra casi 4 millones. Y tiene también 34 palos.
Pero sería un fichajazo.
En cuanto a LOLaso... sí que parece que sigue. Pero cuando acabe el Mundobasket, habrá que aguantar la respiración, porque con Katsikaris se habló muy en serio y no sé yo...
Lo ideal sería darle a LOLaso este año. Y si no hay resultados, el año que viene que venga Fotis, que es capaz de hacerlos jugar bien. Habéis visto a Grecia?


----------



## spam (4 Sep 2014)

Scola se borra: Scola sale al paso de cualquier posible fichaje por el Real Madrid: “Cumpliré mi contrato en Indiana Pacers” – Encestando.es



> Scola sale al paso de cualquier posible fichaje por el Real Madrid: “Cumpliré mi contrato en Indiana Pacers”
> Autor: Diego Sanz -
> 
> Luis Scola no tiene previsto salir de la NBA, al menos esta temporada. Tiene un año más firmado por casi 5 millones de dólares en Indiana Pacers y el argentino dice que va a cumplirlo, saliendo así al paso de los rumores que desde anoche le vinculan al Real Madrid. ”Cumpliré mi contrato, el año que viene veremos”, ha dicho a la prensa argentina destacada en Sevilla con la selección Scola.
> ...



Ayón sería un refuerzo ideal, pero los derechos en Europa son del Farsa... porque en su momento, el Fuenla se los ofreció al Madrid, pero éstos se pasaron de listos e intentaron puentear al club y tratar directamente con el jugador... con lo que el Fuenla se enfurruñó y los vendió al Farsa por 60mil miserables euros.

Adjunto un artículo interesante sobre la deriva de la sección durante este verano, firmado por Carlos Fernández Blas, periodista muy bien informado sobre lo que pasa ahí dentro: TRI TRI TRIPLE: VOLANTAZOS QUE ALIMENTAN LA OBSESIÓN



> VOLANTAZOS QUE ALIMENTAN LA OBSESIÓN
> 
> 
> Es el verano más delirante que recuerdo en y alrededor de la sección de baloncesto del Real Madrid. Ya metidos de lleno en el mes de septiembre, a 23 días para el arranque del curso oficial, el club está pegando otro volantazo, uno más desde que se le escapó la Final de la Liga ACB. Espero que las siguientes líneas sirvan para explicar qué hace ahora el Madrid, cómo lo hace y, sobre todo, por qué lo hace.
> ...



Y para acabar, sigue el runrún sobre el despido de LOLaso y el aterrizaje de Fotis. Lo dice SeasonNT, del foro ACB, y que cada uno crea lo que quiera:

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Primicia basketbolera q me llega del otro lado del Atlantico:
Fotis Katsikaris, entrenador del Madrid de basket en cuanto acabe el Mundial</p>&mdash; Season NuevaTaberna (@SeasonNT) <a href="https://twitter.com/SeasonNT/status/507316904605011968">septiembre 3, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Hay 2 opciones:
-Cesar a Coah L en cuanto acabe el mundial
-Esperar a la primera derrota para cargarselo</p>&mdash; Season NuevaTaberna (@SeasonNT) <a href="https://twitter.com/SeasonNT/status/507317350631473154">septiembre 4, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Los 2 ayudantes: Tabak y Mateo los ha elegido personalmente el Griego

Es todod muy divertido pero Coach L no merecía este trato.</p>&mdash; Season NuevaTaberna (@SeasonNT) <a href="https://twitter.com/SeasonNT/status/507317441886961664">septiembre 4, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="es"><p>Pero ha pasado un poco como con Mou, son los jugadores, los pesos pesados los que se lo cargan. 
Esto es asi.</p>&mdash; Season NuevaTaberna (@SeasonNT) <a href="https://twitter.com/SeasonNT/status/507317552578842624">septiembre 4, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## spam (9 Sep 2014)

En menos de una semana, la opción Scola ha desaparecido del mapa y crece muy seriamente la opción Ayón, tanto como que muchas webs la dan por segura... con la salvedad de que hay que pagar al Farsa una cantidad por determinar, en concepto de derechos FIBA, que se mezcla con una deuda del propio Ayón con el Farsa de medio millón de euros que los culés le anticiparon para comprar su libertad y marchar a la NBA... en definitiva, que hasta que se presente el jugador, hay que cogerlo con pinzas. Pero un interés serio como para estudiar el pago de una indemnización al Farsa, existe. Y sería un gran fichaje.

Por otra parte, el canterano Luka Doncic está ilusionando al club hasta el punto de plantearse inscribirle en la Euroliga :rolleye:

El Real Madrid alucina con Luka Doncic - Noticias de Baloncesto



> *El Real Madrid alucina con Luka Doncic*
> 
> Con todos los ojos puestos en el Mundial que se está disputando en nuestro país, el pasado domingo, el Real Madrid arrancó la pretemporada con un plantel de circunstancias. Hasta ocho miembros del primer equipo se encuentran concentrados con sus selecciones. Sin la plana mayor, los blancos se impusieron al Palma Air Europa en el Palau d'Esports de Son Moix por un apretado 76-82. Al margen de una victoria sin alardes en plena época estival, la noticia del partido estuvo en la puesta de largo con el primer equipo, aunque fuera de manera extraoficial, de Luka Doncic (Eslovenia, 1999). Tras acabar su primer año con el Cadete A con algunas molestias en su rodilla, Doncic decidió no acudir con la selección eslovena sub-16. Prefirió no forzar porque sabía que lo que le aguardaba era un peldaño más. Desde el primer día de pretemporada, el escolta de 1,95, que puede actuar de base si el guión lo exige, ha estado en Madrid trabajando codo con codo con Pablo Laso y el resto de miembros del primer equipo. A sus 15 años, la perla de la cantera blanca sigue cubriendo etapas en su meteórico ascenso a la élite.
> 
> ...


----------



## spam (20 Sep 2014)

Noticias - tu|Basket



> Es la guinda. Un fichaje para que la plantilla de Pablo Laso dé un salto de calidad, pensando sobre todo en competir con el equipazo que ha armado el Barça, el vigente campeón de la Liga Endesa.
> 
> El pívot mexicano Gustavo Ayón (29 años, 2.06 m.) viene de hacer una gran Copa del Mundo, con promedios de casi 18 puntos y 8 rebotes por partido, firmando la mejor actuación individual de un rival de EE.UU.: 25+8.
> 
> ...



Parece que lo de Ayón se ha cerrado... gran fichaje. Nos da opciones a todo. Además, habrá 13 fichas, lo cual implica más fondo de armario para evitar el desfondamiento físico a final de temporada, como este año. Y parece que KC Rivers está funcionando muy bien. Ahora solo falta que Laso se deje ayudar en sus defectos, y podemos empezar a ilusionarnos de una manera que parecía imposible durante el verano.


----------



## spam (24 Sep 2014)

Es oficial




...
El Real Madrid anuncia al fin el fichaje de Ayón, que firma para dos temporadas y redondea una gran plantilla – Encestando.es



> *El Real Madrid anuncia al fin el fichaje de Ayón, que firma para dos temporadas y redondea una gran plantilla*
> Autor: Javier Maestro -
> 
> Gustavo Ayón ya es nuevo jugador del Real Madrid para las dos próximas temporadas, según ha anunciado el club blanco esta tarde. El pívot mexicano (29 años, 2,06 de altura) llega para redondear una gran plantilla, renovada este verano y reforzada con cinco fichajes. Antes de Ayón fueron contratados Nocioni, Campazzo, Rivers y Maciulis.
> ...


----------



## clemenzzza (24 Sep 2014)

Un gran fichaje y muy buena plantilla, a ver como la administra laso.


----------



## spam (24 Sep 2014)

clemenzzza dijo:


> Un gran fichaje y muy buena plantilla, a ver como la administra laso.



A Laso le están esperando los de la planta noble... a la mínima, le cortan la cabeza. Solo espero que se deje ayudar por el resto del cuerpo técnico que le han fichado y gestione mejor el reparto de minutos y los finales apretados de partido.

Y este viernes Supercopa... a ver si debuta Ayón, pero no sé como está ahora mismo el tema extracomunitarios.

Y ojo al tema cupos: creo que vamos justos. Igual hay que subir canteranos si se lesiona uno de los seleccionables.


----------



## kirlov (24 Sep 2014)

clemenzzza dijo:


> Un gran fichaje y muy buena plantilla, a ver como la administra laso.




Soy lerdo en baloncesto pero el palpito que tengo es que Laso es un inútil total....ni segundos entrenadores medio competentes ( Talbak ) quieren hacer el ridículo a su lado, por mucho que le fichen no sabrá que hacer con la plantilla, hasta el tonto del pueblo nos dirá en un mes en que tiempo y minuto va a salir tal o cual jugador.

Hay como poco 5 entrenadores ESPAÑOLES que nos harían ganar seguro.


----------



## spam (25 Sep 2014)

No seamos cenizos todavía. La temporada es larga y veremos de todo. Además, Laso tiene subre su cuello la espada de Damocles, así que igual se pone las pilas (si es que es capaz). Es lo que quiero pensar. Lo único que me da miedo es que la F4 sea en Madrid este año. Ojalá fuera al siguiente.


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2014)

kirlov dijo:


> Soy lerdo en baloncesto pero el palpito que tengo es que Laso es un inútil total....ni segundos entrenadores medio competentes ( Talbak ) quieren hacer el ridículo a su lado, por mucho que le fichen no sabrá que hacer con la plantilla, hasta el tonto del pueblo nos dirá en un mes en que tiempo y minuto va a salir tal o cual jugador.
> 
> Hay como poco 5 entrenadores ESPAÑOLES que nos harían ganar seguro.



Bueno, todos sabemos que eres muy lerdo en todo, pero eso no te incapacita para hablar de baloncesto, mira spam... tiene menos idea que tu y ahi esta, de basket lover...


----------



## pirola (25 Sep 2014)

Yo cuando me recupere del Maccabi volveré a ver baloncesto, pero por ahora aún tengo el ojete oscocido.


----------



## spam (26 Sep 2014)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno, todos sabemos que eres muy lerdo en todo, pero eso no te incapacita para hablar de baloncesto, mira spam... tiene menos idea que tu y ahi esta, de basket lover...



Ay, tontico... creo que te estoy cogiendo cariño :rolleye:


----------



## clemenzzza (26 Sep 2014)

para hoy, supercopa:

Viernes, 26 de septiembre
Semifinal 1: Real Madrid - Valencia Basket
La 1 (TVE), 19.00 horas

Semifinal 2: Laboral Kutxa Baskonia – F.C. Barcelona
TV Autonómicas, 21.30 horas

Sábado, 27 de septiembre
Concurso de Triples patrocinado por Plátano de Canarias
Teledeporte y TV Autonómicas, 18.00 horas

Final
La 1 y TV Autonómicas*, 19.00 horas


----------



## spam (27 Sep 2014)

Bueno, se abrió la Supercopa ganando al Valencia con más apuros de los que dice el marcador (89-76) y tras un partido no muy fino; al contrario que el Farsa, que le salió todo contra el Baskonia y tuvo unos porcentajes escandalosos (66-95). Por lo visto hasta ahora en la pretemporada y en el partido de ayer, el Madrid está todavía muy fuera de forma; me gustaría equivocarme, pero de cara a la final de hoy a las 19h, el Farsa es clarísimo favorito. Veremos.


----------



## non grato (27 Sep 2014)

Campeones de nuevo. ¡Siempre creímos!


----------



## spam (28 Sep 2014)

Felizmente, me equivoqué con el pronóstico. El arranque del primer cuarto, y el resistir cuando el Farsa apretó y se puso a 4, fue clave en la victoria. Un porcentaje bestial de 3p hizo el resto. Hay mucho que mejorar, y este título no vale gran cosa, pero mejor empezar la temporada ganándolo (sobre todo frente al gran rival) que perdiéndolo.



non grato dijo:


> Campeones de nuevo. ¡Siempre creímos!



Por supuesto, siempre creímos


----------



## spam (17 Oct 2014)

Mañana empieza la Euroliga, en casa contra Zalguiris. Comienza el largo y duro camino hacia la F4 Madrid 2015...


----------



## seven up (17 Oct 2014)

Vamos a por la novena.


----------



## Limón (17 Oct 2014)

Yo creo que hemos mejorado, no?
A rivers no lo conozco pero parece que anota, y el chapu y Ayon por dentro..puff.


----------



## non grato (17 Oct 2014)

Esta tarde al Palacio, a ver si han desplazado a un buen número de seguidoras lituanas.

¡Hasta el final, vamos Real!


----------



## spam (17 Oct 2014)

Limón dijo:


> Yo creo que hemos mejorado, no?
> A rivers no lo conozco pero parece que anota, y el chapu y Ayon por dentro..puff.



Con Ayón hemos subido el escalón que faltaba para aspirar a todo, pero el resto de fichajes también aportará lo suyo. Ojo a Rivers, que ha venido sin hacer ruido y me parece que tenemos un jugón.


----------



## geremi (17 Oct 2014)

Supongo que como a casi todos cuando fichamos a Rivers ni fu ni fa... pensé en Tucker. Pero viendolo jugar puede que sea un muy buen fichaje.

A verlo esta tarde en vivo y en directo.

Espero que haya buena entrada en el Palacio.


----------



## spam (3 Nov 2014)

Bueno, tras cinco partidos de liga ACB y tres de Euroliga, el equipo está invicto y además empieza a ir como un cohete (hubo ratos contra el Nizhny Novgorod que fueron crema, y Carroll estuvo desatado con 32 puntos en poco más de 20 minutos, y el equipo llegó a los 112), con la diferencia respecto al año pasado de que este año se están gestionando bien los minutos (solo hay que ver las estadísticas a final de partido), y es que la plantilla es profunda y compensada, con doce jugadores (trece contando a Masacre) que pueden aportar en cualquier momento. Creo que ha habido un salto de calidad respecto al año pasado, pero esto se deberá refrendar al final de temporada.

Mientras tanto, ya me estoy viniendo arriba otra vez con el Lolaso 4.0 :rolleye:
Se ganará o no, pero cómo se disfruta viendo a este equipazo. Y eso que este año dosifican y anda que no se nota.


----------



## artemis (4 Nov 2014)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, tras cinco partidos de liga ACB y tres de Euroliga, el equipo está invicto y además empieza a ir como un cohete (hubo ratos contra el Nizhny Novgorod que fueron crema, y Carroll estuvo desatado con 32 puntos en poco más de 20 minutos, y el equipo llegó a los 112), con la diferencia respecto al año pasado de que este año se están gestionando bien los minutos (solo hay que ver las estadísticas a final de partido), y es que la plantilla es profunda y compensada, con doce jugadores (trece contando a Masacre) que pueden aportar en cualquier momento. Creo que ha habido un salto de calidad respecto al año pasado, pero esto se deberá refrendar al final de temporada.
> 
> Mientras tanto, ya me estoy viniendo arriba otra vez con el Lolaso 4.0 :rolleye:
> Se ganará o no, pero cómo se disfruta viendo a este equipazo. Y eso que este año dosifican y anda que no se nota.




Quoteamos al basket lover de salon, como el año pasado con el laso team que batia records a estas alturas de temporada y luego no gano ni liga ni euroliga...


----------



## spam (4 Nov 2014)

artemis dijo:


> Quoteamos al basket lover de salon, como el año pasado con el laso team que batia records a estas alturas de temporada y luego no gano ni liga ni euroliga...





spam dijo:


> *Se ganará o no, pero cómo se disfruta viendo a este equipazo.*



Unos losers como vosotros deberíais estar de acuerdo con esta afirmación, no? A falta de títulos, es mejor disfrutar... :rolleye:

Por cierto, con qué equipo vas en el basket? ienso:


----------



## artemis (4 Nov 2014)

spam dijo:


> Unos losers como vosotros deberíais estar de acuerdo con esta afirmación, no? A falta de títulos, es mejor disfrutar... :rolleye:
> 
> Por cierto, con qué equipo vas en el basket? ienso:



eso es secreto, como el voto.. :

Loser? si llamas a GANAR LA LIGA y LA SUPERCOPA DE ESPAÑA es de ser loser, igual es que eres un mindindi que no tienes ni puta idea de nada


----------



## Limón (4 Nov 2014)

Yo los vi contra Valencia e hicieron una primera parte buenisima. Tenemos un juego interior que no tiene rival en Europa, al chacho, Rudy..ekipazo.
El año pasado alguien debe explicar que cojones paso con Mirotic desde Marzo.


----------



## spam (4 Nov 2014)

artemis dijo:


> eso es secreto, como el voto.. :



Todo lo que no sea el Estu me decepcionaría mucho por tu parte :no:



> Loser? si llamas a GANAR LA LIGA y LA SUPERCOPA DE ESPAÑA es de ser loser, igual es que eres un mindindi que no tienes ni puta idea de nada



Ay, querido... bien sabemos todos, y vosotros los primeros, que una flor no hace verano 



Limón dijo:


> Yo los vi contra Valencia e hicieron una primera parte buenisima. Tenemos un juego interior que no tiene rival en Europa, al chacho, Rudy..ekipazo.
> El año pasado alguien debe explicar que cojones paso con Mirotic desde Marzo.



Lo único que me preocupa un poco es que se emperran en tirar de fuera incluso en esos ratos en que no la meten ni en una piscina. Pero el juego interior están muy finos. Ayón eficaz, Mejri intimidador, Bou está de dulce, y Felipón... joder, es eterno :rolleye:

No sé si este equipo ganará la Novena, pero joder, estos años de showtime se recordarán durante mucho tiempo. Lo que daría por ser abonado en el Palacio.


----------



## spam (6 Nov 2014)

Otra victoria fácil y nuevo récord de anotación en Euroliga (115-94 contra Dinamo Sassari en un partido sin defensas), y la noticia de que Rudy se operará por fin de la lesión que arrastra en el dedo desde abril y será baja en torno a un mes. Supongo que es el momento de que pare, ahora que no hay partidos decisivos y que entre unos y otros le podrán cubrir sin demasiado esfuerzo, incluso recurriendo a algún pipiolo del filial.


----------



## artemis (6 Nov 2014)

spam dijo:


> Otra victoria fácil y nuevo récord de anotación en Euroliga (115-94 contra Dinamo Sassari en un partido sin defensas), y la noticia de que Rudy se operará por fin de la lesión que arrastra en el dedo desde abril y será baja en torno a un mes. Supongo que es el momento de que pare, ahora que no hay partidos decisivos y que entre unos y otros le podrán cubrir sin demasiado esfuerzo, incluso recurriendo a algún pipiolo del filial.



Coño, igualito que el año pasado, mucho madrid de los records pero a la hora de la verdad ni euroliga ni liga 

Y cuando eso ocurra, el pseudo basket lover desaparecera del hilo hasta la siguiente temporada


----------



## Limón (6 Nov 2014)

Estuvo ayer Felipe impresionante jojojo


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2014)

Limón dijo:


> Estuvo ayer Felipe impresionante jojojo



Vaya partido acaba de ganar el madrid en la cancha del zalguiris, pedazo de victoria ::


----------



## spam (22 Nov 2014)

Ayer no vi el partido, pero me han dicho que jugaron mal y que merecieron perder... llevan unos cuantos partidos flojos, creo que la ausencia de Rudy se está notando. Y que se ha bajado el pistón con respecto a la temporada pasada. Mejor flaquear en esta fase de la temporada.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2014)

spam dijo:


> Ayer no vi el partido, pero me han dicho que jugaron mal y que merecieron perder... llevan unos cuantos partidos flojos, creo que la ausencia de Rudy se está notando. Y que se ha bajado el pistón con respecto a la temporada pasada. Mejor flaquear en esta fase de la temporada.



Tampoco tan mal, estuvieron regular, era una cancha bastante dificil y a falta de 2 min, menuda remontada hicieron a base de triples, defensa y dos tiros libres de sergio rodriguez decidieron el partido con la defensa final.


----------



## spam (28 Nov 2014)

Alguien estuvo ayer en el Palacio y nos puede explicar qué pasó para perder en casa con el Kazan? Yo no lo vi y no me lo creía al repasar las noticias esta mañana... No es mal equipo, pero hasta que no los vea superar el TOP16 no me parece demasiado justificable.

Sigo pensando que es mejor contemporizar a estas alturas de temporada, cuando te puedes permitir las derrotas, para dosificarse de cara al final. Pero hay algunos vicios que están ahí y que se deberían vigilar. Y luego está el hecho de que, si en la planta noble le tienen ganas a Lolaso, las derrotas, aunque sean intrascendentes, les dan munición. Y lo que necesitamos es estabilidad hasta el final de temporada. Luego ya veremos.


----------



## artemis (3 Dic 2014)

Hoy hace 25 años que un prepotente y chulo nuevo rico asesino con su coche a una persona inocente... esperemos no tener que leer ensalzar la figura de un asesino cono si esto fuera las vascongadas o fans de farruquito


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2014)

artemis dijo:


> Hoy hace 25 años que un prepotente y chulo nuevo rico asesino con su coche a una persona inocente... esperemos no tener que leer ensalzar la figura de un asesino cono si esto fuera las vascongadas o fans de farruquito



Bueno, hay muchos jovenes como yo que no lo vimos jugar ni casi sabemos nada de él. Por lo menos antes de ponerle a caldo podrías decir lo que realmente pasó :|

El 3 de diciembre se ha convertido en una fecha maldita para los amantes del baloncesto. Aquel día, en 1989, el destino le jugó una mala pasada al deporte de la canasta cuando, mediada la tarde, un accidente en la madrileña M-30 le costaba la vida a uno de los iconos del baloncesto español: Fernando Martín Espina. Han pasado 25 años de aquel trágico día y aún hoy el baloncesto, y el deporte en general, sigue llorando su pérdida.

Aquel día el Real Madrid recibía al CAI Zaragoza en el viejo Palacio de los Deportes. Fernando no podía jugar ese partido por sus continuos dolores en la espalda. Sin embargo, no quería dejar de estar al lado de sus compañeros. Cogió su coche, un Lancia Thema 8.32, y salió de casa para recoger a su compañero Quique Villalobos.

Amante de la velocidad, Martín perdió el control de su vehículo cuando cogió la incorporación a la M-30 desde la carretera de Barcelona. Tras saltar la mediana, invadió el carril de sentido contrario e impactó contra otro vehículo. El conductor del otro coche, Ricardo Delgado, estaba gravemente herido. Sobrevivió al accidente aunque quedaría postrado en una silla de ruedas para el resto de su vida. Fernando falleció en el acto.

La noticia no tardó en correr como la pólvora. El mundo del deporte se teñía de negro, mientras que los aficionados no daban crédito a lo que estaba sucediendo. Tenía que ser mentira. Pero, por desgracia, era verdad. El hombre que abrió las puertas de la mejor liga del mundo al baloncesto español y que ayudó a encumbrar el deporte de la canasta en nuestro país se había ido.

Inconformista por naturaleza, abrió el camino de la NBA que después seguirían los Gasol, Rudy, Navarro y compañía. Jugó poco, pero hizo algo mucho más valioso: cumplió un sueño. Las huellas estaban en el suelo y su página en los libros de historia, escrita.

En el Estudiantes, en el Madrid, en los Blazers o en la selección, Fernando Martín se labró su propia leyenda. Y esa leyenda es la de un mito que, 25 años después, regresa a la memoria de todos los que aman el baloncesto.

La figura de Fernando permanecerá siempre en el recuerdo. Fue un pionero que demostró al mundo que los sueños, a veces, se hacen realidad.


----------



## kirlov (7 Dic 2014)

La ineptitud de Laso da vergüenza ajena, si quieren evitar de nuevo el ridículo es urgente echarlo de una puta vez

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (7 Dic 2014)

*LOLaso*


----------



## kirlov (8 Dic 2014)

kirlov dijo:


> Soy lerdo en baloncesto pero el palpito que tengo es que Laso es un inútil total....ni segundos entrenadores medio competentes ( Talbak ) quieren hacer el ridículo a su lado, por mucho que le fichen no sabrá que hacer con la plantilla, hasta el tonto del pueblo nos dirá en un mes en que tiempo y minuto va a salir tal o cual jugador.
> 
> Hay como poco 5 entrenadores ESPAÑOLES que nos harían ganar seguro.



Me remito a lo dicho hace unos meses, escuchar a Laso en los tiempos muertos es horripilante. 

Talbakl sentado ausente y apartado seguro por el propio Laso .

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kirlov (14 Dic 2014)

Es triste pero hay que repetirlo de nuevo Laso a la calle

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (15 Dic 2014)

Lo de hoy ha sido bastante lamentable. Ya se empiezan a oir rumores de año nuevo, coach nuevo... pese a todo, yo creo que se está dramatizando bastante, y que lo que pasa en realidad es que se están pasando de sobrados con el rollo de dosificar, y están de vacaciones. El problema es que luego, cuando quieren, les cuesta, o directamente no pueden.

El inminente clásico dará la medida real del momento del equipo. Pese a todo, no soy partidario de cambiar a Lolaso durante la temporada. Espero no equivocarme y lamentarlo a final de temporada.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2014)

kirlov dijo:


> Es triste pero hay que repetirlo de nuevo Laso a la calle
> 
> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk





spam dijo:


> Lo de hoy ha sido bastante lamentable. Ya se empiezan a oir rumores de año nuevo, coach nuevo... pese a todo, yo creo que se está dramatizando bastante, y que lo que pasa en realidad es que se están pasando de sobrados con el rollo de dosificar, y están de vacaciones. El problema es que luego, cuando quieren, les cuesta, o directamente no pueden.
> 
> El inminente clásico dará la medida real del momento del equipo. Pese a todo, no soy partidario de cambiar a Lolaso durante la temporada. Espero no equivocarme y lamentarlo a final de temporada.



La verdad que una vez que este verano se decidió seguir con Laso, ya con el hasta final de temporada, pase lo que pase. Recuerdo el año pasado por estas fechas que el madrid estaba arrasando en juego y resultados, un pico de juego increible y luego se perdio liga y la final four.:ouch: No pasa nada por perder, aun asi han jugado algunos partidos buenos esta temporada. Esperemos que vayan cogiendo mas la forma y que esten perfectos para el mes de mayo y junio es que cuando se decidirán los titulos de liga y final four que este año es en Madrid.


----------



## spam (15 Dic 2014)

xilebo dijo:


> La verdad que una vez que este verano se decidió seguir con Laso, ya con el hasta final de temporada, pase lo que pase. Recuerdo el año pasado por estas fechas que el madrid estaba arrasando en juego y resultados, un pico de juego increible y luego se perdio liga y la final four.:ouch: No pasa nada por perder, aun asi han jugado algunos partidos buenos esta temporada. Esperemos que vayan cogiendo mas la forma y que esten perfectos para el mes de mayo y junio es que cuando se decidirán los titulos de liga y final four que este año es en Madrid.



Exacto. El momento para el debate sobre si Laso es el coach apropiado o no, fue el verano. Ahora hay que aguantar y tener estabilidad hasta final de temporada y entonces hablamos. Este equipo puede hacer grandes cosas, se ha venido demostrando estos años y la plantilla en conjunto está como mínimo al nivel del año pasado. Además, Coach L. está acompañado ahora de dos entrenadores más que le aportan pizarra y juego interior. Vamos a tenerle fe al equipo.

Eso sí, si no se gana este año la Novena, no doy un duro por Laso para el banquillo del año que viene...


----------



## The Replicant (15 Dic 2014)

lo importante es ganar titulos. Perder partidos durante la temporada no es tan catastrófico, de que sirve arrasar como el año pasado y al final quedarte a dos velas y con la cara de tonto.::

Ayer un 5 de 25 en triples :ouch: y un rival que lo metia todo, ningún equipo puede ganar un partido con estos condicionantes. Y esto no es culpa de Laso.

Hay que esperar a final de temporada, ver y valorar en su momento.


----------



## artemis (15 Dic 2014)

artemis dijo:


> *LOLaso*



Me autocito :XX:


----------



## kirlov (15 Dic 2014)

Ya tuvimos un final de temporada perdimos liga y copa de Europa, Laso es un inepto 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kirlov (15 Dic 2014)

Seguir con Laso hasta el final de temporada nos llevara al ridículo y fracaso total, ni en la final four estaremos, los jugadores ya ni lo soportan, se ríen de el. 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (15 Dic 2014)

Ya empieza el soniquete... de aquí a dos días, "suena Míchel..."

Vozpópuli - La crisis en el Madrid de basket amenaza de nuevo la continuidad de Pablo Laso



> *La crisis en el Madrid de basket amenaza de nuevo la continuidad de Pablo Laso*
> Los blancos han encadenado dos derrotas seguidas en ACB después de caer en Bilbao. El técnico tiene su credibilidad mermada por las decepciones del año pasado, y hay dudas sobre si el vestuario está con él.
> 
> Después de un prometedor inicio de temporada, el Real Madrid de baloncesto pasa por un pronunciado bache. Los blancos han perdido tres de los últimos seis partidos que han disputado entre la Liga Endesa y la Euroliga, un dato inquietante para un equipo acostumbrado a arrasar. Ayer el equipo de Pablo Laso cayó en Bilbao (89-79) y, lo que es peor, ofreció una imagen malísima ante el Bilbao Basket.
> ...



Parece además, que van a ceder a Slaughter, ya que no tiene minutos. He leído por ahí que a Maccabi... a esa gente no les daba yo ni la hora. Encima, Masacre es aquí bastante inoperante, pero con lo aplatanaos que están ahora los nuestros en defensa es capaz de parecer Shaq cuando nos enfrentemos con los judíos en fases más avanzadas... ya visteis a Fisher hace unas semanas, imparapla... :8:


----------



## spam (16 Dic 2014)

Parece que ya hay Caso Lolaso. Dos periodistas bien informados, Ramón Trecet y Fernando Ruiz emiten versiones contradictorias.

https://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...lecionador-nacional-en-febrero-055019032.html



> *Pablo Laso selecionador nacional en Febrero*
> Angel Palmi observa con gran atención lo que pasa en el Real Madrid de baloncesto. Su presidente/director técnico le ha pedido un entrenador y... Djordjevic ya está en espera
> 
> Por Ramón Trecet Hace 14 horas 13T 3.0
> ...



https://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/blog...rid-y-pablo-laso-siguen-juntos-152540886.html



> *El Real Madrid y Pablo Laso siguen juntos*
> Fernando Ruiz
> Por Fernando Ruiz Hace 5 horas Dobles Figuras
> 
> ...



A ver si al final todos los basket lovers patrios, y no solo los merengues, vamos a disfrutar el LOLaso )))


----------



## kirlov (16 Dic 2014)

Que lo echen de una vez 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (16 Dic 2014)

*Djordjevic, posible relevo de Pablo Laso en el Real Madrid*









Las dos derrotas consecutivas del Real Madrid esta semana pasada contra Estudiantes y Bilbao Basket han reabierto el eterno debate sobre la continuidad de Pablo Laso como entrenador del conjunto 'merengue' de baloncesto, que no está al nivel de las últimas temporadas. El diario 'Marca' asegura que la directiva blanca estaría barajando al actual seleccionador de Serbia, Djordjevic, como relevo de Pablo Laso en el banquillo siempre y cuando continúen prolongándose los malos resultados del conjunto 'merengue'.

La temporada pasada fue Fotis Katsikaris quien sonó como sustituto del español, pero el equipo fue de menos a más y estuvo a punto de ganar la Euroliga barriendo por el camino al FC Barcelona, lo que acalló los rumores.

Este curso, sin embargo, las especulaciones han resurgido y la buena actuación de la Serbia de Djordjevic en el Mundial de 2014, perdiendo la final contra Estados Unidos, el colocan como la primera opción en la recámara. El carácter y carisma de dicho técnico es lo que más gusta en el seno de la directiva del Real Madrid, que parece haber olvidado los 31 triunfos consecutivos que consiguió el equipo de Laso la temporada pasada.

Y es que el de Vitoria, en sus tres años anteriores al frente del Real Madrid, ha ganado una Liga Endesa, dos Copas del Rey y dos Supercopas de España. Las dos finales de Euroliga perdidas son el gran lunar en su expediente.


----------



## kirlov (16 Dic 2014)

Ojala, estamos hablando de un entrenador de verdad, no el esperpento que tenemos ahora. 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (18 Dic 2014)

Yo soy partidario de que, pese a todo, Lolaso acabe la temporada. Pero no las tengo todas, y si por mantenerle se vuelve a tener un final de temporada tan desastroso como el año pasado...

Lo que veo claro es que, a mitad de esta temporada o para la próxima, el próximo coach ha de ser, sí o sí, el gran Sasha. Su nombre me evoca automáticamente una imagen al final del 5º partido de la final ACB en el Palau.

HESTO ES UN *GANADOR*:







Este es nuestro hombre, hamijos. El carácter. El mojo.


----------



## kirlov (21 Dic 2014)

Con Laso, no ganaremos ni la liga ni la euroliga, lo sabe todo el mundo 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2014)

kirlov dijo:


> Con Laso, no ganaremos ni la liga ni la euroliga, lo sabe todo el mundo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk



Bueno hoy han ganado:

Sergio Llull, con 20 puntos y 26 de valoración, superó los 3.000 puntos en la Liga Endesa para liderar a su Real Madrid en su triunfo 91-73 contra el Obradoiro.

Y lo mejor es que se acabe con Laso esta temporada, jugadores hay y muy buenos por encima del entrenador. Y a ver como llegan para la lucha de los titulos luego.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Dic 2014)

vaya ridiculo contra un Barça en cuadro ::, 

a Laso le han cogido la matrícula, si resulta que el Madrid no puede jugar al contraataque, y ya no hay equipo que salga sin instrucciones claras de parar en falta cualquier contra, no hay manera de meter una canasta en condiciones jugando en estático. Y plantilla hay de sobras.

Ha sido penoso la falta de ideas en ataque, patética imagen


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Dic 2014)

Todavía sigue Pablo Laso de entrenador??


----------



## artemis (28 Dic 2014)

artemis dijo:


> *LOLaso*



jojojojo menudo ridiculo :XX:


----------



## kirlov (28 Dic 2014)

Me remito a lo escrito Laso es sinónimo de ineptitud y ridículo total 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (28 Dic 2014)

kirlov dijo:


> Me remito a lo escrito Laso es sinónimo de ineptitud y ridículo total
> 
> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk



Laso representa el madridismo pipero... asi que alaba a tu mesias...


----------



## kirlov (28 Dic 2014)

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (29 Dic 2014)

Qué vamos a hacer con el Lolaso, tíos????

Vaya caraja llevaban ayer en ataque, y especialmente en defensa... les dejaban penetrar como Pedro por su casa, les dejaban armar el brazo con comodidad en cualquier posición, se comían los pick n'rolls como rosquillas... la falta de intensidad defensiva fue inquietante.

Sospecho que no se tomaron demasiado en serio el partido, ya se vio desde el arranque del 2º cuarto que no se volverían a poner por delante. Y eso que ellos no tenían ni a la Bomba, ni a Oleson ni a Abrines (por cierto, que al final será verdad que Catalonia is not Spain, porque en el Farsa no jugó ni un español en todo el partido).

Ahora, preparémonos que toca Unicaja, y de este partido sí que pueden salir tocados... al fin y al cabo, aunque joda, perder con el Farsa entra en lo previsible (más allá de las sensaciones que queden), pero contra Unicaja hay poco que ganar y mucho que perder.


----------



## Chispeante (29 Dic 2014)

LLevo muchos años viendo baloncesto y no recuerdo muchos equipos que hayan ganado una Euroliga al cuarto año de llegar a la final después de haber perdido las tres anteriores de forma consecutiva. El Madrid ha perdido el tren, pudo haber tenido un trienio apoteósico, después de décadas de oscuridad y dictadura blaulgrana, pero ya no. Felipe y Rudy están el tramo final de su carrera y LLull y el Chacho no pueden ellos solos. Una putada, con otro entrenador habrían hecho historia


----------



## BillyJoe (29 Dic 2014)

Nota dijo:


> Todavía sigue Pablo Laso de entrenador??



Y cada vez lo hace peor, el hijoputa. Así nos va. ::::::

---------- Post added 29-dic-2014 at 13:37 ----------




spam dijo:


> Qué vamos a hacer con el Lolaso, tíos????



Una buena mano de hostias. Eso es lo que habría que hacer.

Sólo sabe poner cara de mala leche.
La parte de motivar, entrenar y dirigir el equipo... ya tal.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Dic 2014)

spam dijo:


> Qué vamos a hacer con el Lolaso, tíos????



yo creo que al Lolaso se le han acabado las ideas. Si el Madrid no puede correr al contraataque se convierte en un equipo simple, previsible y que no sabe lo que tiene que hacer, además de defender con la vista . Y dejémonos de ostias, tenemos una de las mejores por no decir la mejor plantilla de Europa. No se les puede haber olvidado de golpe a todos cómo se juega a esto. 

Se habla del gran Sasha Djordjevic, creo que podria ser un muy buen entrenador para este equipo, que bien dirigido puede aspirar a todo.

Si llegan a estar Navarro, Oleson y Abrines ayer nos meten una paliza humillante de las que hacen época.::


----------



## kirlov (30 Dic 2014)

Djordjevic seria agua bendita para el Real

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Replicant (30 Dic 2014)

otra derrota, esta vez con Unicaja.

Seguimos navegando a la deriva y sin saber a que jugamos ienso:.
Que pena desaprovechar esta plantilla de esta manera :ouch:
otro año que no nos vamos a comer una mierda ::


----------



## kirlov (30 Dic 2014)

Aun hay tiempo si Laso desaparece

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## non grato (30 Dic 2014)

Laso sigue currándose su finiquito. Que alguien tenga piedad y acorte su agonía


----------



## spam (31 Dic 2014)

+1 a todos. Yo me enfadé mucho más ayer que contra el Farsa, porque el domingo pareció a ratos que no querían, pero ayer lo que vi fue absoluta impotencia. Durante el minuto central de la prórroga sí se les vio hacer cosas bien, apretando en defensa y circulando bien en ataque. Pero fue un brevísimo espejismo.

Mención aparte a las técnicas. Cada vez que le ponen una a Laso, le quitaría un mes de salario. La de Felipe en los últimos segundos fue la de la frustración, pero la antideportiva que le pitaron a Llull en la prórroga y que decidió el partido fue un escándalo. Qué estarían diciendo hoy si le hubieran regalado al Madrid el partido con una antideportiva así?

Sobre Laso... he acabado resignándome a que este equipo, con esta inercia, tirará otra temporada a la basura. El dilema es si mantener al coach hasta el final como deferencia a los servicios prestados, asumiendo que la temporada se va al garete y pudiendo ver al Farsa ganar la F4 en Madrid, o intentar arreglar el desaguisado trayendo a Djordjevic de inmediato. Sería feo con Laso, pero se ha demostrado que la cagada fue no echarle en verano por dejarle cumplir un ciclo.

Cada vez parece más claro que, salvo milagro, esta generación que tan bien ha jugado, se retirará sin un palmarés a la altura del juego desplegado (hasta el año pasado, porque este año, ni jugar bien, ni ganar, ni ná).

Queda declarado el estado de pesimismo.


----------



## artemis (1 Ene 2015)




----------



## spam (1 Ene 2015)

Dos artículos interesantes sobre el estado del Lolaso 4.0, uno de Javier Maestro y el otro de Carlos Sánchez Blas:

Análisis: el 79,5% de victorias que lleva Pablo Laso (pese a sus errores) no ha servido para reforzarle, ése es el drama del Real Madrid – Encestando.es



> *Análisis: el 79,5% de victorias que lleva Pablo Laso (pese a sus errores) no ha servido para reforzarle, ése es el drama del Real Madrid*
> Autor: Javier Maestro -
> 
> Con 198 triunfos en 249 partidos, Pablo Laso ha ganado el 79,5 por ciento de los encuentros que ha disputado como entrenador del Real Madrid en cuatro competiciones distintas. Esos son sus números a día de hoy. Mismo porcentaje que Xavi Pascual al frente del Barça, por cierto, ya que éste tiene un 80 por ciento de victorias en 502 choques.
> ...



TRI TRI TRIPLE: CALLEJÓN SIN SALIDA



> *CALLEJÓN SIN SALIDA*
> 
> “Cuando las cosas se hacen mal, no pueden salir bien”. La frase no es mía, sino de una persona que conoce muy bien a este Real Madrid de baloncesto. Quizás sea demasiado severa, pero es simple y no esconde ninguna mentira. En estas líneas vamos a tratar de desmenuzar los porqués de esta situación, que los lectores fieles (infinitas gracias) ya pudieron intuir en este blog durante el pasado verano. El Real Madrid acumula 6 derrotas oficiales en este curso que justo ahora cambia de año. Eso es noticia, desde luego. Y lo es mucho más que se haya dejado 4 de los últimos 5 choques ACB, todos a domicilio (Bilbao, Estudiantes, Barcelona y Málaga). Aún así, no es lo más preocupante. Ni de lejos. Lo alarmante en este proyecto 4.0 de Pablo Laso son las sensaciones, lo que se ve y lo que se atisba, los síntomas de una crisis aguda de fe. Es curioso, ¿no? Un equipo agobiado siempre por los impenitentes resultadistas se descose no cuando deja de ganar, sino cuando deja de ganar porque ha perdido la alegría y la cohesión. Para mí es un matiz tan importante como difícil de calibrar en los despachos más grandes de los clubes más grandes.
> 
> ...



Las interioridades que cuentan no auguran nada bueno, desde luego. Un líder del vestuario que no es respetado no va a ninguna parte. Y desde luego, los capos de la plantilla ya no creen en Laso.


----------



## kirlov (1 Ene 2015)

Lo dije hace tiempo, Laso no sirve, fue un espejismo .

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2015)

ESTRELLA ROJA 72 - REAL MADRID 79

La defensa rescata al Madrid en el infierno de Belgrado

Ganó al Estrella Roja poniendo fin a su racha negativa. Jugó Slaughter y brilló sobre Marjanovic. Rudy, Sergio, Felipe y Llull, destacados.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Ene 2015)

vaya pena de partido contra el Laboral Kutxa, al final se ha ganado gracias a Llull y porque ya no hacen ni puñetero caso a lo que dice Lolaso en los tiempos muertos y los jugadores van a su puta bola.

Está claro que este año tampoco nos comemos una mierda.
Que traigan ya a Djordjevic por favor.


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2015)

REAL MADRID 83- PANATHINAIKOS 65

El Panathinaikos tampoco frena al nuevo Madrid de 2015

Otro gran partido de Felipe Reyes, que en sólo 18 minutos hizo 18 puntos y 9 rebotes. Le secundario Rudy y los Sergios. Gran defensa.


----------



## spam (23 Ene 2015)

Bastante buen partido ayer. Y se notó bastante (para bien) la aportación de Masacre en defensa, todo hay que decirlo.


----------



## BillyJoe (23 Ene 2015)

Me sigue pareciendo muy necesario el cambio de entrenador a pesar de la paliza al Panathinaikos. O a lo mejor debido a ella: el equipo tiene un potencial que no se está explotando debidamente.


----------



## artemis (23 Ene 2015)

Spam, aprovecho a saludarte que andabas muy escondido en tu cueva tras los ultimos ridiculos...


----------



## spam (23 Ene 2015)

Hola majetón  Es verdad, llevaba tres semanas sin acordarme del hilo hasta que lo han subido... que conste que desde mi última intervención hasta hoy, todo han sido victorias :rolleye:


----------



## The Replicant (23 Ene 2015)

la verdad es que el Panathinaikos actual da más pena que otra cosa. Empezando por su entrenador Ivanovic.

El partido que perdieron contra el Barça fué increible. Nunca habia visto en un partido a un tio (Huertas) tirar y meter cinco triples seguidos absolutamente solo sin nadie que intentara taponarlo. No hase falta desir nada masssss...


----------



## spam (24 Ene 2015)

La potra que tiene la Farsa (y sobre todo Marcelinho) es increíble, sobre todo con los triples y las jugadas sobre la bocina. El triple de Marcelinho contra el Madrid en el primer partido de la final de la temporada 2011-12, la canasta que metió contra Pamesa en el quinto partido de semis que les hizo pasar a la final este año, el porcentaje increíble de triples que tuvieron en el tercer partido de la final contra el Madrid este año también, el triple de Abrines el otro día para forzar la prórroga contra Unicaja, que acabaron ganando, lo que dices contra Pana esta temporada...

Y donde no llega esto, tienen a los árbitros.


----------



## kirlov (25 Ene 2015)

Laso sigue haciendo el ridículo, hoy en su largo peregrinaje hacia el fracaso total se esta encontrando con el hijo puta de Aito, en el descanso 10 puntos abajo


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Laso sigue haciendo el ridículo, hoy en su largo peregrinaje hacia el fracaso total se esta encontrando con el hijo puta de Aito, en el descanso 10 puntos abajo



Lo estoy viendo el partido tambien, la verdad que pesimo los dos primeros cuartos para el madrid :: tambien, jugar en gran canaria no es una cancha facil y mas con aito de entrenador :ouch:


----------



## spam (28 Ene 2015)

Mañana el Real visita La Mano de Elías en el primer partido contra los macabeos después del descalabro en la F4. A ver qué sensaciones dejan...


----------



## BillyJoe (28 Ene 2015)

spam dijo:


> Mañana el Real visita La Mano de Elías en el primer partido contra los macabeos después del descalabro en la F4. A ver qué sensaciones dejan...



Deberían dejarse... a Pablo en Madrid.


----------



## artemis (29 Ene 2015)

Creo que dijo spam que hoy había baloncesto... alguien sabe como ha terminado?


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (29 Ene 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Creo que dijo spam que hoy había baloncesto... alguien sabe como ha terminado?



Ganó el Maccabi por 90 a 86 puntos del RM.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Ene 2015)

en los partidos grandes nos cagamos patas abajo. Igual que contra el Barça.
Está claro que hoy nadie podia con Sofo, pero el Madrid tiene muchos más recursos para plantarle cara al Maccabi o a cualquier equipo con cara y ojos de Europa.
Es cuestión de saber aprovecharlos, cosa que no sabe hacer Lolaso ::


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> en los partidos grandes nos cagamos patas abajo. Igual que contra el Barça.
> Está claro que hoy nadie podia con Sofo, pero el Madrid tiene muchos más recursos para plantarle cara al Maccabi o a cualquier equipo con cara y ojos de Europa.
> Es cuestión de saber aprovecharlos, cosa que no sabe hacer Lolaso ::



Excelente primer tiempo del equipo blanco, que cayó tras el descanso en la trampa del competitivo Maccabi. Récord sin premio para Felipe Reyes que se convierte en el maximo reboteador de la historia en la euroliga. Ha jugado bien hasta el ultimo cuarto mantuvo el tipo, pero dejo escapar al maccabi y gano por poco. Primer derrota en la segunda fase, ya los pillaremos a los israeli en madrid ::


----------



## kirlov (30 Ene 2015)

Aún hay tiempo si le damos la patada a esté inepto


----------



## artemis (30 Ene 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Aún hay tiempo si le damos la patada a esté inepto



Joder pobre spam... le quieres quitar el hilo?


----------



## The Replicant (30 Ene 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Aún hay tiempo si le damos la patada a esté inepto



a estas alturas de la temporada está claro que no se la van a dar. Lo van a aguantar hasta final de temporada y aire. Ojalá me equivoque pero no creo que ganemos una mierda este año. En los partidos clave no damos la talla y ahí es donde se ganan los títulos.

Supongo que estarán ya moviendo los hilos para traer a Djordjevic. Esta plantilla no se puede desaprovechar de esta manera.


----------



## spam (30 Ene 2015)

Lamentapla el segundo tiempo de ayer. 54 puntos al descanso, y solo 32 en el segundo tiempo. Inoperantes para contener a Sofo y por supuesto a Pargo, que en los últimos minutos parecía Rice en la F4, con aquellos aclarados.

Los fichajes no están cuajando... esperaba mucho de Ayón, pero solo le veo fallar tiros libres en los momentos decisivos y no ser diferencial. Nocioni pasa desapercibido. Maciulis cumple, eso es cierto. Campazzo es anecdótico y Rivers altamente irregular. El año que viene hay que cambiar piezas otra vez.

El Madrid no funciona contra los buenos, y eso es un hecho. Sin embargo, yo también pienso que Laso va a aguantar hasta final de temporada. Ahora, al día siguiente hay que traer a Djordjevic, aunque hagamos un triplete (LOL).

Decepcionante.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (30 Ene 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Supongo que estarán ya moviendo los hilos para traer a Djordjevic. Esta plantilla no se puede desaprovechar de esta manera.



Esto lo he oído varias veces, o parecido, en plan que el Real Madrid tiene una superplantilla... yo creo que no es para tanto, de hecho, creo que es peor que la del año pasado... ahora mismo estamos casi sin base porque el Chacho está muy irregular (muchísimo), Llull no es base y no lo hace bien en esa posición (se necesita más calma y cabeza fría) y Campazzo no le llega a la suela de los zapatos a Draper. Carroll no es el que era. El fichaje de KC Rivers ha sido una puta estafa xD y luego, no sé que coño le pasa a Laso con Mejri, vale que está verde, pero podría jugar mucho más para dar descanso a Bou y Ayón. Éste último pensé que nos iba a dar más pero bueno, por lo menos de vez en cuando hace buenos números. Nocioni, Maciulis y sobre todo Rudy me gustan, aunque tengan un mal día lo suplen con su intensidad y defensa. No es para tanto la plantilla del Madrid, la del Barça sin ir más lejos es mejor y van peor clasificados en liga y euroliga, la plantillas del CSKA y del Efes también las veo mejor, y el Maccabi por ahí andará... ojito al Caja Laboral para final de temporada.


----------



## artemis (30 Ene 2015)

yavestruz dijo:


> Esto lo he oído varias veces, o parecido, en plan que el Real Madrid tiene una superplantilla... yo creo que no es para tanto, de hecho, creo que es peor que la del año pasado... ahora mismo estamos casi sin base porque el Chacho está muy irregular (muchísimo), Llull no es base y no lo hace bien en esa posición (se necesita más calma y cabeza fría) y Campazzo no le llega a la suela de los zapatos a Draper. Carroll no es el que era. El fichaje de KC Rivers ha sido una puta estafa xD y luego, no sé que coño le pasa a Laso con Mejri, vale que está verde, pero podría jugar mucho más para dar descanso a Bou y Ayón. Éste último pensé que nos iba a dar más pero bueno, por lo menos de vez en cuando hace buenos números. Nocioni, Maciulis y sobre todo Rudy me gustan, aunque tengan un mal día lo suplen con su intensidad y defensa. No es para tanto la plantilla del Madrid, la del Barça sin ir más lejos es mejor y van peor clasificados en liga y euroliga, la plantillas del CSKA y del Efes también las veo mejor, y el Maccabi por ahí andará... ojito al Caja Laboral para final de temporada.



Ahora los piperos (hola spam y kirlov) te tacharan de antimadridista por tus palabras, ves abriendo paraguas...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (30 Ene 2015)

Si el madrí no ganó el año pasado con Mirotic no la va a ganar este año. Da igual que la fainal for sea en Madrí.


----------



## kirlov (30 Ene 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Ahora los piperos (hola spam y kirlov) te tacharan de antimadridista por tus palabras, ves abriendo paraguas...



Estoy de acuerdo con el análisis, la plantilla es peor, el problema es que fichas o no fiches Laso la cagara, no tiene ni idea ni de táctica, gestión, motivación etcetc


----------



## artemis (30 Ene 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el análisis, la plantilla es peor, el problema es que fichas o no fiches Laso la cagara, no tiene ni idea ni de táctica, gestión, motivación etcetc



Nos alegra tu cambio de opinion, ahora queda que dejes de ser un taliban del puto topo para intentar que nos creamos que no eres un pipero...


----------



## kirlov (30 Ene 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Nos alegra tu cambio de opinion, ahora queda que dejes de ser un taliban del puto topo para intentar que nos creamos que no eres un pipero...



Yo también te quiero


----------



## The Replicant (30 Ene 2015)

yavestruz dijo:


> El fichaje de KC Rivers ha sido una puta estafa



totalmente de acuerdo, vaya fiasco, Darden daba muchisimo mas tanto en defensa como en ataque y era más regular. Aqui si que hemos perdido, pero con el resto de la plantilla creo que más o menos estamos al mismo nivel del año pasado.

El problema es que Laso no sabe explotar lo que tiene, se pierde con los cambios y sus putos sistemas que no valen una mierda, los jugadores ya pasan de el . De acuerdo también con lo de Mejri, un jugador con gran potencial totalmente desaprovechado. Ayer por ejemplo se hubiera podido probar con él para parar a Sofo, pero nada ::

Campazzo supuestamente se fichó para dar intensidad en defensa en el puesto de base, ayer ni un minuto, no hace falta decir el roto que nos hicieron con el Chacho en pista ::


----------



## artemis (30 Ene 2015)

yavestruz dijo:


> El fichaje de KC Rivers ha sido una puta estafa xD



Bonita afirmación, el pipero de spam no opina como tu... ya te he advertido que es pipero 



spam dijo:


> Con Ayón hemos subido el escalón que faltaba para aspirar a todo, pero el resto de fichajes también aportará lo suyo. Ojo a *Ri**vers, que ha venido sin hacer ruido y me parece que tenemos un jugón*.



Pongo el enlace antes que borre sus palabras, que no seria la primera vez 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/12666201-post266.html


----------



## xilebo (30 Ene 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con el análisis, la plantilla es peor, el problema es que fichas o no fiches Laso la cagara, no tiene ni idea ni de táctica, gestión, motivación etcetc



Pero actualmente es lo que hay y ayer que vi el partido, se jugo bien, y pudo haberlo cerrado, pero se le escapo...:: es el primero partido que pierde en el 2015 y en una cancha dificil. A partir de ahora viene la hora de la verdad, la copa y la fase decisiva en la euroliga que encima se juega en Madrid. No estar en ella seria un rotundo fracaso y jugadores buenos hay a pesar de todo: sergio rodriguez, lull, felipe reyes en un estado de forma muy bueno,... El año pasado se jugo de maravilla con el record de las 30 victorias consecutivas y al final el equipo llego muerto a la final de la acb y euroliga. Puede que este año cambie las cosas, a ver...


----------



## kirlov (30 Ene 2015)

Rivers jugaba en una liga comercial usana, es un puro saldo

---------- Post added 30-ene-2015 at 12:53 ----------

Negro gordinflon


----------



## kirlov (1 Feb 2015)

Ganamos a los pequeños y perdemos con los grandes, Laso patético


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Ganamos a los pequeños y perdemos con los grandes, Laso patético



Pues este jueves es el partido de verdad con el barza en casa para el devenir de la euroliga y que hay que ganar, a ver que tal...

REAL MADRID 86-GIPUZKOA 70

El Madrid se toma un respiro a la espera del Barcelona

Resolvió la papeleta en el tercer cuarto con Rudy y Maciulis destacados. Mejri, en mal momento. Siete jugadores anotaron entre 8 y 12 puntos.


----------



## kirlov (1 Feb 2015)

Maciulis es un jugador que habría que conservar, con otro entrenador nos daría muchísimo


----------



## spam (2 Feb 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Bonita afirmación, el pipero de spam no opina como tu... ya te he advertido que es pipero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eeeeh... yo nunca he borrado un mensaje mío!!!

Y cuando dije eso de KC Rivers era porque había hecho unos partidos muy buenos a principio de temporada. Pero es irregular, y no es el supercrack que es Darden, que a la chita callando me parece uno de los mejores americanos que hemos tenido en los últimos años y fue muy infravalorado. También hay que tener en cuenta que ficharon a KC porque podía tener pasaporte Cotonou y así fichar otro extra (Campazzo-Ayón).


----------



## artemis (2 Feb 2015)

spam dijo:


> Eeeeh... yo nunca he borrado un mensaje mío!!!
> 
> Y cuando dije eso de KC Rivers era porque había hecho unos partidos muy buenos a principio de temporada. Pero es irregular, y no es el supercrack que es Darden, que a la chita callando me parece uno de los mejores americanos que hemos tenido en los últimos años y fue muy infravalorado. También hay que tener en cuenta que ficharon a KC porque podía tener pasaporte Cotonou y así fichar otro extra (Campazzo-Ayón).



Vas a poner siempre excusas??? :ouch:

Pipero tu dijiste lo que dijiste y queda escrito, ahora no vengas que si abuela fuma o si lolaso es malo...


----------



## spam (3 Feb 2015)




----------



## spam (5 Feb 2015)

Hala Madrid!!! Encarrilando el Top 16, victoria importante que vale doble y complica más a la Farsa.
Y la jugada del partido, el taponazo de Ayón... ha sido CREMA.

PD: qué bueno el Hezonja. Ya podía estirarse Floper :rolleye:


----------



## Sonny (5 Feb 2015)

spam dijo:


> Hala Madrid!!! Encarrilando el Top 16, victoria importante que vale doble y complica más a la Farsa.
> Y la jugada del partido, el taponazo de Ayón... ha sido CREMA.
> 
> PD: qué bueno el Hezonja. Ya podía estirarse Floper :rolleye:



Hezonja va a durar nada en Europa


----------



## xilebo (5 Feb 2015)

R. Madrid 97 73 Barcelona

Palizón del Madrid al Barça

Festival de Sergio Rodríguez y Rudy en un Palacio feliz. Los blancos firmaron el mejor partido de la temporada. Sólo Hezonja ofreció respuesta en los culés.


----------



## euromelon (5 Feb 2015)

Pobre coññor


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2015)

Zalgiris 71 88 Real MadridReal Madrid

VICTORIA EN KAUNAS PARA SEGUIR LÍDER

Defensa y Rudy fueron ante el Zalgiris una combinación explosiva suficiente para que el Madrid se acabara llevando una valiosa victoria en Kaunas.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Feb 2015)

partidazo de Rudy y de Felipe Reyes :Aplauso:

pero no nos engañemos, el Zalguiris no es nada del otro mundo.
La semana que viene tenemos la copa del Rey, vamos a ver que papel hacen.


----------



## kirlov (13 Feb 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> partidazo de Rudy y de Felipe Reyes :Aplauso:
> 
> pero no nos engañemos, el Zalguiris no es nada del otro mundo.
> La semana que viene tenemos la copa del Rey, vamos a ver que papel hacen.



Ridículo con Laso

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Limón (13 Feb 2015)

Felipe esta en plan MVP vaya maquinon jajajaja


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Ridículo con Laso
> 
> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk



Es el actual campeon el madrid de copa  a ver este año como estan, es un torneo que tienes que estar muy fino los 3 partidos y al barza hace poco se le metio una paliza...pero lo importante este año es la liga y lo mas: la euroliga que es en casa.


----------



## Limón (13 Feb 2015)

Lo de Berlin ya lo tengo tramitado, un doblete con la Final Four seria un sueño jojojojo


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (13 Feb 2015)

Ls tornas han cambiado. El Madrí de fútbol echo una mierda en estos últimos partidos y el madrí de Basket en plan campeon de todo.


----------



## spam (13 Feb 2015)

Creo que no podemos obviar la aportación de Masacre en la mejora del equipo, al menos en Euroliga. Es limitado el tío, pero aporta intensidad y defensa y la verdad que se está notando. Y encima ha conseguido pasaporte Cotonou, así que le podremos tener en ACB y Copa del Rey (haciendo un descarte cada partido, que por lo que se viene viendo puede ser Mejri).


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2015)

Nota dijo:


> Ls tornas han cambiado. El Madrí de fútbol echo una mierda en estos últimos partidos y el madrí de Basket en plan campeon de todo.



Pues siempre ha pasado: cuando el madrid de futbol estaba bien, el baloncesto mal y luego al reves...bueno en futbol todavia no ha terminado la temporada ::


----------



## pirola (13 Feb 2015)

spam dijo:


> Creo que no podemos obviar la aportación de Masacre en la mejora del equipo, al menos en Euroliga. Es limitado el tío, pero aporta intensidad y defensa y la verdad que se está notando. Y encima ha conseguido pasaporte Cotonou, así que le podremos tener en ACB y Copa del Rey (haciendo un descarte cada partido, que por lo que se viene viendo puede ser Mejri).



Pues a ti te estamos pagando una buena pasta y quitando el partido del Barcelona que estuviste bien en los otros no estás dando la talla señor Ayón.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2015)

Valencia Basket 87 99 Real MadridReal Madrid

LOS BLANCOS SACAN ADELANTE UN COMPLICADO PARTIDO

Reyes activa al Madrid para ganar en Valencia

En un campo difícil y ante un rival muy complicado, el Real Madrid cimentó en la defensa una valiosa victoria en vísperas de la Copa del Rey.


----------



## spam (17 Feb 2015)

pirola dijo:


> Pues a ti te estamos pagando una buena pasta y quitando el partido del Barcelona que estuviste bien en los otros no estás dando la talla señor Ayón.



Paciencia con Ayón, el tío vale. Lo único que me hace estremecer es cuando le mandan al 4'60... :S


----------



## artemis (17 Feb 2015)

spam dijo:


> Paciencia con Ayón, el tío vale. Lo único que me hace estremecer es cuando le mandan al 4'60... :S



Si... como con Rivers ¿no? 8:


----------



## spam (18 Feb 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Si... como con Rivers ¿no? 8:



Paciencia con Rivers también, hombre... al menos hasta el final de temporada... )


----------



## xilebo (22 Feb 2015)

Barcelona 71 77 Madrid

La Copa sigue siendo del Madrid

El equipo de Laso tuvo más acierto en los instantes finales de un partido excelente, hipertenso y con mínimas ventajas. Al Barça no le bastó con Tomic. Canasta decisiva de Sergio Rodríguez.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Feb 2015)

Menuda racha lleva el feo, no gana para disgustos...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Chispeante (22 Feb 2015)

El arbitraje escandaloso. Han hecho todo lo posible para que el Barça se llevara la Copa, pero los árbitros no pueden meter la canastas por ellos. En cualquier caso, el genio del banquillo no se da cuenta de que Mejri es el único que podía parar a Tomic...Se ha rozado la tragedia pero al final otra copa más para el Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (22 Feb 2015)

hastalosgueb dijo:


> Menuda racha lleva el feo, no gana para disgustos...:XX::XX::XX:



Jojojo menudo finde lleva el feo, a la derrota del barcelona ayer por un equipo andaluz encima, la copa del rey de baloncesto la gana el madrid al barcelona


----------



## chomin (22 Feb 2015)

Chispeante dijo:


> El arbitraje escandaloso. Han hecho todo lo posible para que el Barça se llevara la Copa, pero los árbitros no pueden meter la canastas por ellos. En cualquier caso, el genio del banquillo no se da cuenta de que Mejri es el único que podía parar a Tomic...Se ha rozado la tragedia pero al final otra copa más para el Madrid.



Patetico ni ganar sabeis, la personal a Olesón que ha decido casi el partido rigurosa como poco, pero si os han robado :XX:

Empiezo a entender a los mandriles si no roban ellos a manos llenas es como si le robasen. Se creen con derecho a robar a todo dios, lo tienen en los genes


----------



## clemenzzza (22 Feb 2015)

al final el madrid jugando con slaughter y reyes y eso que el primero estaba deshauciado hace un mes o recupera al griego y al tunecino o el madrid no se va a comer nada en euroleague por mucho que le esté yendo bien hasta ahora.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Feb 2015)

La técnica que la han pitado a Llul ha sido un intento descarado más para que la final la ganara el barsa.


----------



## qbit (22 Feb 2015)

Señores y señoras, hace poco le metimos una paliza al Farsa en liga, a lo que hay que sumar lo siguiente:


S27-09-2014: Supercopa de España (99-78 al Farsa) ==> Paliza.
D22-02-2015: Copa del Rey (71-77 al Farsa).

Qué gustazooooo.
:XX:)


----------



## chomin (22 Feb 2015)

hastalosgueb dijo:


> La técnica que la han pitado a Llul ha sido un intento descarado más para que la final la ganara el barsa.



La tecnica Llul ha sido clarisima, ha ido él al choque y se ha tirado descarado.

Aunque lo podia haber dejado en falta, sin mas, no habia mucha diferencia. Tecnica tiro libre + posesión, falta 2 tiros libres

---------- Post added 22-feb-2015 at 21:18 ----------




qbit dijo:


> Señores y señoras, hace poco le metimos una paliza al Farsa en liga, a lo que hay que sumar lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> S27-09-2014: Supercopa de España (99-78 al Farsa) ==> Paliza.
> ...



26-06-2014 Liga 3-1 Barcelona-Madrid, mas importante que eso.


----------



## kirlov (22 Feb 2015)

Felicidades campeones a cagar culerdos de mierda

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (22 Feb 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Felicidades campeones a cagar culerdos de mierda
> 
> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk



tu no cagas?? ah claro, tu no... porque seria autodescomponerte


----------



## spam (22 Feb 2015)

clemenzzza dijo:


> al final el madrid jugando con slaughter y reyes y eso que el primero estaba deshauciado hace un mes o recupera al griego y al tunecino o el madrid no se va a comer nada en euroleague por mucho que le esté yendo bien hasta ahora.



No te digo que no, pero también creo que hemos sido injustos con Masacre y la actitud y la intensidad defensiva que aporta. No se nota en los números, pero cuando el tío está en la pista el equipo muerde más. Desde que Laso le ha rescatado, el Madrid es otro.



chomin dijo:


> Patetico ni ganar sabeis, la personal a Olesón que ha decido casi el partido rigurosa como poco, pero si os han robado :XX:
> 
> Empiezo a entender a los mandriles si no roban ellos a manos llenas es como si le robasen. Se creen con derecho a robar a todo dios, lo tienen en los genes





chomin dijo:


> La tecnica Llul ha sido clarisima, ha ido él al choque y se ha tirado descarado.
> 
> Aunque lo podia haber dejado en falta, sin mas, no habia mucha diferencia. Tecnica tiro libre + posesión, falta 2 tiros libres
> 
> ...



Venga, buen hombre, no se sulfure, tomese una Copa, que invita el Madrid


----------



## artemis (22 Feb 2015)

spam dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero también creo que hemos sido injustos con Masacre y la actitud y la intensidad defensiva que aporta. No se nota en los números, pero cuando el tío está en la pista el equipo muerde más. Desde que Laso le ha rescatado, el Madrid es otro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si que has estado escondido... hasta que no has visto la victoria no has asomado la patita eh..


----------



## clemenzzza (22 Feb 2015)

spam dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero también creo que hemos sido injustos con Masacre y la actitud y la intensidad defensiva que aporta. No se nota en los números, pero cuando el tío está en la pista el equipo muerde más. Desde que Laso le ha rescatado, el Madrid es otro.



totalmente de acuerdo, el año pasado slaughter y draper eran capaces de cambiar muchos partidos con su intensidad en defensa mi crítica no va contra masacre que es un jugador que me encanta sino con que de nuevo los fichajes de los pivots no han cuajado, echaron a tomic y todavía creo que ninguno de sus sustitutos han estado a su altura a pesar del rechazo y críticas ( algunas justificadas bastantes más no ) que recibía el croata en el palacio.

este año no está mirotic ( que tampoco es que estuviera muy fino el último tramo de temporada del año pasado, también es verdad ) con lo cual pueden acusar todavía más la falta de interiores y cincos que dominen en la pintura.


de todas formas nunca se sabe el año pasado parecía que elmadrid iba a arrasar y se desinfló en la parte final de la temporada tal vez este año sea al revés y los jugadores respondan cuando se jueguen los títulos importantes.


----------



## chomin (22 Feb 2015)

spam dijo:


> No te digo que no, pero también creo que hemos sido injustos con Masacre y la actitud y la intensidad defensiva que aporta. No se nota en los números, pero cuando el tío está en la pista el equipo muerde más. Desde que Laso le ha rescatado, el Madrid es otro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por la copichuela.

Yo sigo pensando que el Barça tiene mejor equipo que el madrid y soy optimista para el final de temporada.

El Barça entre otras cosas se tiene merecida la derrota por tirar la liga regular.

Ganar al valencia, Malaga y Madrid en 3 dias era complicao


----------



## xilebo (22 Feb 2015)

chomin dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la copichuela.
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que el Barça tiene mejor equipo que el madrid y soy optimista para el final de temporada.
> 
> ...



Lo mas coherente que has dicho en todo el finde de semana ::

Y Rudy Fernández, que lideró al Real Madrid con 16 puntos, 4 rebotes, 5 asistencias y 5 recuperaciones para 26 de valoración, se coronó por tercera vez en su carrera MVP de la Copa.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (22 Feb 2015)

Noche redonda para el madridismo.


----------



## kirlov (22 Feb 2015)

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 22-feb-2015 at 23:28 ----------

El ganar es un placer , al farsa un deber

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (22 Feb 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2015 at 23:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Muy buena imagen para cerrar el finde


----------



## Chispeante (23 Feb 2015)

No hay que olvidarse de los canarios que aplaudieron mientras sonaba el SAGRADO HIMNO ESPAÑOL evitando así que los "educadísimos" independentistas marcaran el ritmo con su habitual y cateta pitada.

Mi aplauso y mi agradecimiento para todos ellos.


----------



## pirola (23 Feb 2015)

artemis dijo:


> si que has estado escondido... hasta que no has visto la victoria no has asomado la patita eh..



::: Lo que me parece raro es que tú aparezcas por aquí ganando el Madrid.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Feb 2015)

clemenzzza dijo:


> los pivots no han cuajado, echaron a tomic y todavía creo que ninguno de sus sustitutos han estado a su altura a pesar del rechazo y críticas ( algunas justificadas bastantes más no ) que recibía el croata en el palacio.



nunca entenderé a quien se le ocurrió la brillante idea de regalar a Tomic al Barça ::. Desde luego el que lo hizo no tiene ni putisima idea de basket. Ayer nada menos que 25 puntos y 40 puntazos de valoración. 
Si no fuera por él nos hubiéramos merendado al Barça sin despeinarnos ayer y todos los otros partidos.
Una bestia como Mejri hubiera ido bien para parar intentar pararlo pero Laso lo tiene crucificado sin saber por qué ienso:

Grandísima victoria ayer no obstante, con un gran Rudy y un Chapu que no le cabe el corazón en el pecho, la boina que le metió a Pleiss fue épica, y con el tobillo hecho polvo.

Canastón también decisivo del Chacho que ha vuelto a ser el de antes.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Feb 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-feb-2015 at 23:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Derrota del Far$a Imparapla...:XX:


----------



## pirola (23 Feb 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> nunca entenderé a quien se le ocurrió la brillante idea de regalar a Tomic al Barça ::. Desde luego el que lo hizo no tiene ni putisima idea de basket. Ayer nada menos que 25 puntos y 40 puntazos de valoración.
> Si no fuera por él nos hubiéramos merendado al Barça sin despeinarnos ayer y todos los otros partidos.
> Una bestia como Mejri hubiera ido bien para parar intentar pararlo pero Laso lo tiene crucificado sin saber por qué ienso:
> 
> ...



Nadie le regaló a Tomic al Barcelona, le pagaban el doble que lo que cobraba en el Madrid y se fue.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Feb 2015)

pirola dijo:


> Nadie le regaló a Tomic al Barcelona, le pagaban el doble que lo que cobraba en el Madrid y se fue.



pues con lo que se han gastado en traer a otros como Mejri para tenerlo calentando banquillo le hubieran podido mejorar el contrato y tendriamos un pivot en condiciones como está demostrando en cada partido.

Vuelvo a repetir que el que no sea capaz de ver esto es que no tiene ni pajotera idea de basket.::


----------



## ILCRF (23 Feb 2015)

Grande Chapu...


----------



## spam (23 Feb 2015)

artemis dijo:


> si que has estado escondido... hasta que no has visto la victoria no has asomado la patita eh..



A tí también te invitamos a una Copa, hombre... salud :rolleye:



clemenzzza dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo, el año pasado slaughter y draper eran capaces de cambiar muchos partidos con su intensidad en defensa mi crítica no va contra masacre que es un jugador que me encanta sino con que de nuevo los fichajes de los pivots no han cuajado, echaron a tomic y todavía creo que ninguno de sus sustitutos han estado a su altura a pesar del rechazo y críticas ( algunas justificadas bastantes más no ) que recibía el croata en el palacio.
> 
> este año no está mirotic ( que tampoco es que estuviera muy fino el último tramo de temporada del año pasado, también es verdad ) con lo cual pueden acusar todavía más la falta de interiores y cincos que dominen en la pintura.
> 
> ...





directivo AIG dijo:


> nunca entenderé a quien se le ocurrió la brillante idea de regalar a Tomic al Barça ::. Desde luego el que lo hizo no tiene ni putisima idea de basket. Ayer nada menos que 25 puntos y 40 puntazos de valoración.
> Si no fuera por él nos hubiéramos merendado al Barça sin despeinarnos ayer y todos los otros partidos.
> Una bestia como Mejri hubiera ido bien para parar intentar pararlo pero Laso lo tiene crucificado sin saber por qué ienso:
> 
> ...



A Mirotic no le podemos echar de menos en la pintura, sencillamente porque no la pisaba ni por equivocación. Es el cuatro más "abierto" (aka acojonado) de la historia, hay treses que con un palmo menos le meten más cojones en la zona que el bueno de Niko... Sólo tienes que ver que, cuatro taponazos como los que calzó ayer el Chapu, no los hizo Niko ni juntando los partidos de sus cuatro temporadas aquí. Ojo, es muy bueno, y aunque creo que no llegará a Kukoc, en la NBA puede hacer un papel digno, más en temporada regular que en playoffs. De hecho, aquí hacía muy buenos números y hacía sumar victorias, pero siempre en partidos de liga regular o de TOP-16 como mucho. Pocas canastas decisivas que dieran títulos le podemos recordar... y resolver esos momentos calientes es lo que hacen diferencial a un jugador.

En cuanto a Timoc, no nos engañemos, si se hubiera quedado no hubiera jugado para nosotros como lo hace con el Farsa contra nosotros, porque el Madrid no tenía ni tiene jugadas para los pívots (cuándo fue la última vez que hicieron un pick n' roll???). Al menos, no con Laso. Hoy día seguiríamos criticándolo y desquiciándonos con su indolencia, y es que lo que no puede ser, no puede ser y además es imposible. Y Timoc no funcionaba para el Madrid (al menos, para el Lolaso). Y aunque cada canasta que nos mete me sienta como una patada en la espinilla, que Timoc esté en el Farsa nos conviene porque así no fichan un pívot verdaderamente diferencial.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2015 at 11:32 ----------

Por cierto: los Nuggets han cortado a Claver. Yo me lo traía, no sé si para este año o el siguiente, pero me lo traía. Ya lo he dicho.

Y en cuanto a otras altas/bajas... hay que ir buscando otro tercer base. Sigo sin saber si Campazzo es bueno o no, porque Laso no le da cancha, así que quizá habría que traer otro jugador que sí vaya a tener minutos y permita descansar a los Sergios... claro que Djordjevic debería tener algo que decir en todo eso, no?

Otro que, pese a que esperaba mucho de él al principio de temporada, con aquel arranque tan fulgurante, está siendo gris e irregular, es KC Rivers. Yo me volvía a traer a Darden, así de claro. Cómo me gustaba ese tío. La pena es que creo que firmó dos años con Olympiacos.

La sorpresa más agradable hasta ahora por parte de los nuevos, es Maciulis. Qué tío. No luce mucho, pero defiende, encesta, rebotea... rocoso y fiable como un Lada. Grande.


----------



## BillyJoe (23 Feb 2015)

Laso vete yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Con una Copa y/o con una Liga, pero VETE.


----------



## kirlov (23 Feb 2015)

Tácticamente todos son mejores mientras siga Laso

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pirola (23 Feb 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Tácticamente todos son mejores mientras siga Laso
> 
> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: Peor que el del barça no hay ninguno.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Feb 2015)

spam dijo:


> que Timoc esté en el Farsa nos conviene porque así no fichan un pívot verdaderamente diferencial.



nos ha jodido mayo con las flores si un tio que mete 25 puntos con *40 de valoracion* en una final (superando al mismísimo Pau Gasol) no es un pivot diferencial. Estamos hablando de la liga española, ojo, ahora no salgas hablando de pivots NBA porque evidentemente es otro mundo.

De los fichajes Ayon me gusta aunque todavia no llega al nivel de Tomic ni de lejos.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2015 at 16:31 ----------




spam dijo:


> [/COLOR]Por cierto: los Nuggets han cortado a Claver. Yo me lo traía, no sé si para este año o el siguiente, pero me lo traía. Ya lo he dicho.



yo a Claver no le veo nivel para el Madrid, me parece hipersobrevaloradísimo, evidentemente no se ha comido una rosca en la NBA

---------- Post added 23-feb-2015 at 16:34 ----------




spam dijo:


> Yo me volvía a traer a Darden, así de claro. Cómo me gustaba ese tío. La pena es que creo que firmó dos años con Olympiacos.



hombre es que esto para mi ha sido otra enorme cagada, un tio que siempre cumplia tanto en ataque como en defensa y lo dejan ir asi como asi, hay cosas que no las entiendo


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2015)




----------



## spam (25 Feb 2015)

El CSKA ha fichado a AK47... no son buenas noticias para la Euroliga.

PD: Muy fan de este tío... aunque el otro día hiciera una mierda de partido:


----------



## spam (28 Feb 2015)

Alguien vio el partido contra Estrella Roja?
Hay que fichar al gigantón Marjanovic... de aquí a fin de temporada decido si ha de ser por Mejri o Bouroussis. Ayón parece que va adaptándose.


----------



## spam (28 Mar 2015)

Un mes después, refloto el hilo tras la importante victoria de ayer en el Palacio ante los macabeos. La F4 en nuestro Palacio está cada vez más cerca... de momento, para quedar en el primer puesto del grupo y con un cruce asequible, contra Efes o Baskonia, y con factor cancha a favor, basta con perder de menos de 24 puntos contra la Farsa en el Palau la semana que viene y ganar al Zalgiris en casa a la siguiente. 

Ganar en el Palau significaría sin duda un golpe de autoridad; perder, significaría haber caído en las tres visitas a los principales rivales del grupo: Maccabi, Panathinaikos y Farsa. En cualquier caso, en estos momentos, el Lolaso está a sólo seis victorias en el Palacio de levantar la Novena. Que se dice rápido.

En otro orden de cosas, encontré en la magnífica Jot Down un artículo -que enlazo a continuación- que analiza la trayectoria de Coach L. y retrata bastante bien estos vertiginosos años de Lasystem. Pese a unas carencias que se hacen patentes en el momento más inoportuno (incapacidad de gestionar los momentos calientes, cuando la pizarra es tan importante o más que los cracks), el balance es manifiestamente positivo, sobre todo contando el valle de lágrimas que atravesaba la sección desde la última EL (Zaragoza '95, con Sabas y Arlauckas :8, veinte años difíciles, con contados chispazos en la oscuridad, como la liga del 99 ganada en el Palau en el 5º partido con Djordjevic, la del 2005 con el triple de Herreros en Vitoria, o la liga y copa Uleb ganadas con Joan Plaza. Y para de contar.

Probablemente, aunque de aquí a final de temporada nos dará motivos para cagarnos en sus muertos más de una vez, acabaremos echando de menos y valorando en su justa medida al Lolaso cuando ya sea historia. Vendrán otros con un carácter más ganador (Djordjevic?), pero más vistosos y más capaces de reengancharnos al BA-LON-CES-TO... difícil.



> *Pablo Laso, o cómo el Real Madrid salió del anonimato y la mediocridad*
> Publicado por Guillermo Ortiz
> 
> Arvydas Sabonis dejó el Real Madrid en 1995 y lo dejó, además, como campeón de Europa. El objetivo por fin se cumplía después de quince años de decepciones y para ello hubo que juntar al —probablemente— mejor jugador europeo de la historia con el mejor entrenador contemporáneo, Zeljko Obradovic. Atrás quedaban años traumáticos para el Real Madrid de baloncesto, temporadas en las que tuvo que acostumbrarse a perder, algo insólito en sus primeros cincuenta años de historia, y lidiar además con la tragedia: primero la muerte de Fernando Martín en 1989, luego la de Ignacio Pinedo en 1991, la de Petrovic en la distancia, en 1993, y por último, poco después de firmar con el propio Obradovic en 1994, el fulminante cáncer que acabaría con Mariano Jaquotot, llamado a ser el heredero de Saporta al frente de la sección.
> ...


----------



## The Replicant (28 Mar 2015)

ayer buen partido contra el Maccabi. El mejor partido que le he visto jugar a Ayon, a ver si no decae...

Esperemos que en la Final Four jueguen igual, pero evidentemente será otra historia, ayer el Maccabi vino a pasearse.


----------



## kirlov (28 Mar 2015)

Cuando termine la temporada hablamos, Laso es un incompetente total, los jugadores van a su aire sin manija ni timon

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (3 Abr 2015)

Es curioso que tras los últimos LOLasos los piperos estáis escondidos


----------



## spam (11 Abr 2015)

Líderes de grupo en TOP16. El camino hacia la Novena queda así:







Y mañana, partido de liga contra la Farsa. A ver si marcamos un poco de territorio, necesario por otra parte, porque si dejamos que Unicaca quede líder de liga regular, podríamos tener que jugar contra la Farsa en semis de liga.


----------



## spam (12 Abr 2015)

Qué último cuarto de Carroll, hamijos. Si vuelve a jugar así, no nos para ni el Dream Team del 92. Ha sido la hostia. Y la guinda, ha sido disfrutar del espectáculo por la TV3, con los fanáticos habituales vomitando bilis y frustración. Esta semana (y van...) van a volver a cagar blanco.


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2015)

Real Madrid 91 78 FC Barcelona

EL ESCOLTA ANOTA 19 PUNTOS EN SIETE MINUTOS

Carroll suplió a la perfección a un lesionado Rudy y con 19 puntos en los últimos siete minutos anuló el gran partido de Tomic para dar el triunfo al Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2015)

MADRID 90 - EFES 85 (2-0)

Triunfo épico del Madrid en su partido más loco en años

Remontó 17 puntos, luego volvió a verse 8 abajo y ganó en los últimos 120 segundos. Llull fue el mejor. Reyes, triple clave y Sergio, 11 tantos al final.


Uff menudo ambiente en el palacio, de los mejores partidos del madrid en años y menuda remontada. Si gana la euroliga, se recordara durante mucho tiempo este partidazo, increible, como esta el madrid este mes de abril, y se nota un poco el cansancio, que el domingo se gano al barcelona, que hoy perdio en casa contra el olympiakos y se complica el pase a la final four.


----------



## clemenzzza (18 Abr 2015)

remontada increíble, el partido lo tenían perdido pero entre la defensa en zona que pilló por sorpresa a los turcos y el el público del palacio el madrid consiguió darle la vuelta.

a falta de tres minutos para finalizar el tercer cuarto estaba muy díficil, a falta de dos para finalizar el último cuarto imposible, un partido de los que hacen grande el baloncesto.



















increíble el triple de reyes para poner al madrid por delante a falta de 40 segundos, ha mejorado mucho en esa faceta pero hay que tenerlos cuadrados para sin ser un especialista jugártela ( y meterla ) por mucho que estuviera solo.













2-0 el madrid no ha jugado muy bien, sólo ha tenido destellos de calidad pero le han servido para estar a un paso de la final four.


----------



## spam (20 Abr 2015)

Épico lo de el otro día. A ver si hay suerte, finiquitan mañana por la vía rápida y pueden descansar un poco, que el jueves viene Unicaca al Palacio y hay que arrebatarles el liderato de ACB para tener el playoff algo más fácil.


----------



## clemenzzza (23 Abr 2015)

hoy a las 19:00 cuarto partido de los play offs, en el tercero el madrid consigió empatar el partido a falta de pocos segundos para el final pero perdió tras recibir un triple sobre la bocina.

el madrid comanda 2-1.


----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2015)

ANADOLU EFES 63 - REAL MADRID 76

El Madrid se levanta y jugará su tercera Final Four seguida

El equipo blanco perdía al descanso, pero reaccionó con una gran defensa en el tercer cuarto y sentenció al final de la mano de Llull, Reyes, Sergio y Rudy.


----------



## das kind (24 Abr 2015)

Victoria madridista a triplazo limpio en el último cuarto, ya que por dentro era imposible producir nada. Que no se engañe nadie por el +13 final, el Madrid ha sufrido mucho para ganar.

Suerte para la F4, os va a hacer falta, especialmente si los pivots siguen con problemas.


----------



## clemenzzza (24 Abr 2015)




----------



## spam (25 Abr 2015)

Enhorabuena a nuestros grandotes. Ahora, a rematar la hazaña, es una ocasión única y ante la afición. Hay que hacerse más fuertes en la pintura y cerrar el rebote, que vaya partidos llevan nuestros interiores, que Efes se les ha comido la merienda en todos los partidos; hay que contar más con Mejri, porque Bou ha dimitido y ya está empezando a hacer las maletas.

Un saludo a aquellos que verán la F4 por la tele, después de reírse cuando al Madrid le tocó sufrir a Spanoulis y Printezis. Venga, a seguir cagando (roji)blanco.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Abr 2015)

¿ Y el Far$a ?...8::X


----------



## spam (26 Abr 2015)

Ayer Unicaca perdió, de manera que si hoy ganamos a Bilbao en casa, nos ponemos con las mismas victorias. Y el jueves que viene, Unicaca visita el Palacio, en el partido aplazado por Euroliga de la semana pasada. Vamos, que ganando hoy y el jueves, nos ponemos líderes ACB con una victoria de ventaja.


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2015)

spam dijo:


> Ayer Unicaca perdió, de manera que si hoy ganamos a Bilbao en casa, nos ponemos con las mismas victorias. Y el jueves que viene, Unicaca visita el Palacio, en el partido aplazado por Euroliga de la semana pasada. Vamos, que ganando hoy y el jueves, nos ponemos líderes ACB con una victoria de ventaja.



Se gano ::

R. Madrid 78 52 Bilbao Basket

El Madrid recupera el liderato pero pierde a Carroll por lesión

Los blancos abrasaron al Bilabo y celebraron el pase a la Final Four. Campazzo fue el máximo anotador: 13 puntos. El escolta se torció un pie.


----------



## spam (8 May 2015)

Bueno, ahora que tenemos el liderato ACB casi hecho, hay que darle un poco de hype a la F4, que empieza en una semana. Adjunto una entrevista a Coach L., donde dice que "confía en su estilo de juego para ganar de una vez la Final Four"... está claro que si no han cambiado hasta ahora, ya no lo van a hacer, y ya sabemos qué esperar. Cruzar los dedos para que estén finos, porque se van a tirar hasta las zapatillas desde el 6'75 de todas maneras...

Pablo Laso confÃ*a en su estilo de juego para ganar de una vez la Final Four con la presiÃ³n de ser en casa – Encestando.es



> *Pablo Laso confía en su estilo de juego para ganar de una vez la Final Four con la presión de ser en casa*
> Autor: Diego Sanz -
> 
> A ocho días de comenzar la Final Four, donde el Real Madrid se enfrenta en semifinales al Fenerbahce turco, Pablo Laso confía en que su estilo de juego triunfe. “Si ganamos la Euroliga en un partido feo, yo sería tan feliz como si hubiéramos jugado bien. Si jugamos bien y perdemos, seré feliz porque hablamos de momentos puntuales del torneo; a veces, en estos encuentros no es fácil jugar de lujo. Lo que no va a cambiar es lo que somos, con un estilo que no queremos cambiar, en el que creemos y estamos convencidos de que es nuestro camino”, indicó el técnico madridista en la web oficial de la Euroliga.
> ...



Supongo que es por el hecho de que, pese a todo, ahora mismo la temporada está siendo muy buena (Supercopa y Copa del Rey en el zurrón, líderes ACB y favoritos para el playoff, y clasificados para F4, jugando en casa), que pienso que echaremos de menos todo esto cuando ya no lo tengamos, aunque haya días que nos exaspere. El Lolaso es HESTO, no hay más.

---------- Post added 08-may-2015 at 12:39 ----------

Es pensar que dentro de diez días estaremos en éxtasis total, o incendiándolo todo, que da bastante vértigo. Es un "all in".


----------



## Limón (8 May 2015)

Veo mas dificil ganar la F4 que la Champions de futbol, y para el proyecto va a ser demoledor.


----------



## spam (8 May 2015)

Limón dijo:


> Veo mas dificil ganar la F4 que la Champions de futbol, y para el proyecto va a ser demoledor.



Es que esto huele a final de proyecto (en cuanto al coach; en cuanto a jugadores, creo que la continuidad del bloque está asegurada, aunque los años pasan e irán haciendo mella en el rendimiento), lo único que está por ver es la manera de escenificarlo. Si ganan la Novena, será una apoteosis triunfal. Si no la ganan, aunque se gane la liga, será decepcionante porque dará la sensación de haber sido incapaz de subir el escalón para estar con los mejores. Y si encima vuelve a haber otra debacle en liga, saldrá a gorrazos. Con todas las carencias de Laso, creo que el balance y el juego desplegado durante sus cuatro años es considerable, sobre todo viniendo del páramo que veníamos; y no sería justo que saliera por la puerta falsa, pero el deporte, la alta competición, y sobre todo, el Madrid, son así.

PD: si este año me haces elegir entre una Copa de Europa y la otra, me quedo con la de baloncesto sin dudarlo. Eso sí, entonces más vale perder con la Juve en semis. Perder la final contra Guardiloca o contra la Farsa puede ser tan duro como las dos últimas F4...


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2015)

Real Madrid 84 83 Morabanc Andorra

BALONCESTO / LIGA ENDESA. PALMEO SALVADOR

El Madrid suda sangre para asegurar el liderato

El Madrid superó un parcial en contra de 0-17 de Andorra para acabar remontando y ganando 84-83 el partido, y el liderato matemático de la Liga Endesa.


----------



## spam (14 May 2015)

Bueno, aquí estamos, un día después del desastre contra la Juventus, y un día antes de que empiece la F4. Estoy como un flan solo de pensarlo. Y con un dilema: si ganamos a Fener, quién preferís para la final, Olympiacos o CSKA? Yo ya no sé qué pensar, por una parte el CSKA me da bastante miedo, ya nos ganó en primera fase y ahora tiene a AK47... al menos a Olympiacos ya les conocemos y estaría bien poder vengarse de hace dos años. Pero luego me acuerdo de Spanoulis y Printezis... :8:

Venga Floper, si este año hay milagro y ganamos la Novena, ya puedes aflojar la chequera y nos traes a Lebron :XX:


----------



## xilebo (14 May 2015)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, aquí estamos, un día después del desastre contra la Juventus, y un día antes de que empiece la F4. Estoy como un flan solo de pensarlo. Y con un dilema: si ganamos a Fener, quién preferís para la final, Olympiacos o CSKA? Yo ya no sé qué pensar, por una parte el CSKA me da bastante miedo, ya nos ganó en primera fase y ahora tiene a AK47... al menos a Olympiacos ya les conocemos y estaría bien poder vengarse de hace dos años. Pero luego me acuerdo de Spanoulis y Printezis... :8:
> 
> Venga Floper, si este año hay milagro y ganamos la Novena, ya puedes aflojar la chequera y nos traes a Lebron :XX:



En principio el cska es favorito ante el olympiacos y el madrid ante el fener, pero puede pasar de todo a un partido y esperemos que al madrid jugar la final four en casa no se supongo mayor presión y sí a favor de ganarla, se la merece despues de perder las dos ultimas :::ouch: me gustaria final madrid-cska ::


----------



## Limón (14 May 2015)

Joder, si veia mal el futbol no te cuento esto!
El favorito es el CSKA, ganar seria un milagro.


----------



## The Replicant (14 May 2015)

xilebo dijo:


> En principio el cska es favorito ante el olympiacos y el madrid ante el fener,



pues yo creo que el Fenerbace va a eliminar al Madrid, no olvidemos que tienen a Obradovic de entrenador y el Madrid tiene a...Laso ::::::

no hase falta desir nada masssssss


----------



## xilebo (14 May 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues yo creo que el Fenerbace va a eliminar al Madrid, no olvidemos que tienen a Obradovic de entrenador y el Madrid tiene a...Laso ::::::
> 
> no hase falta desir nada masssssss



Si el madrid con la plantilla que tiene y jugando en casa, no es capaz de eliminar al fener, apaga y vamonos :::ouch: Y laso gano la copa del rey al barcelona este año y campeon de la liga regular, que no quiere decir nada, pero ahi esta...


----------



## The Replicant (14 May 2015)

xilebo dijo:


> Si el madrid con la plantilla que tiene y jugando en casa, no es capaz de eliminar al fener, apaga y vamonos



el viernes por la noche tendremos la respuesta, pero parece que todo dios descarta al Fenerbace y yo lo veo ganador.


----------



## clemenzzza (15 May 2015)

hoy empieza la F4, El madrid a las 21h contra los turcos de obradovic, un equipazo,

a las 18 CSKA vs Olympiakos.


----------



## spam (15 May 2015)

Goder con Olympiacos...
No sé cómo nos irá con Fener, pero pienso en encontrarlos en la final y ya se me afloja todo... menuda epopeya.

Y decimos a veces del "fracaso" del Lolaso, pero lo del CSKA y la cantidad de semifinales perdidas en los últimos años, con la morterada que hay puesta en ese equipo... eso sí que es un fracaso. Cualquier día el ruso manda a Teodosic, AK47 & cia al gulag...

En fin, a ver qué pasa a continuación...


----------



## artemis (15 May 2015)

El madrid brutalmente pitado y abucheado en su propio campo


----------



## Buster (15 May 2015)

spam dijo:


> Y decimos a veces del "fracaso" del Lolaso, pero lo del CSKA y la cantidad de semifinales perdidas en los últimos años, con la morterada que hay puesta en ese equipo... eso sí que es un fracaso. Cualquier día el ruso manda a Teodosic, AK47 & cia al gulag...



Creo que ha estado en 12 de las últimas 13 Final Four y sólo ha ganado 2.


----------



## Chispeante (15 May 2015)

Quiero llorar...los apagones del Madrid en las Final Four son apoteósicos. Nuestro nivel de ridículo alcanza cotas nunca vistas. Mi salud mental no resiste otro ridículo más.


----------



## artemis (15 May 2015)

Parece que este año ha hecho bueno fichajes este año floper, esas tecnicas justo para parar las remontadas de los turcos...


----------



## Chispeante (15 May 2015)

Siento pánico, un equipo que estaba a 27 puntos, muerto y remuerto, nos ha tenido toda la segunda parte acojonados. Esto es un desastre. Somos especialista en reanimar cadáveres. Se acabó, no estoy preparado para ver la final. Si este año no la ganamos, mi felicidad no puede aguantar el que sería el mayor ridículo del baloncesto europeo de la historia. ¿Se conoce algún caso de algún equipo que haya perdido tres finales seguidas? Lo dudo, y el Madrid puede ser el primero.


----------



## spam (15 May 2015)

Chispeante dijo:


> Siento pánico, un equipo que estaba a 27 puntos, muerto y remuerto, nos ha tenido toda la segunda parte acojonados. Esto es un desastre. Somos especialista en reanimar cadáveres. Se acabó, no estoy preparado para ver la final. Si este año no la ganamos, mi felicidad no puede aguantar el que sería el mayor ridículo del baloncesto europeo de la historia. ¿Se conoce algún caso de algún equipo que haya perdido tres finales seguidas? Lo dudo, y el Madrid puede ser el primero.



Sé como te sientes... yo.también estoy acojonado de cara al domingo. Bancar al Lolaso no es bueno para la salud. Pero volvemos a tener la Novena a 40 minutos de distancia. Se cumplen 20 años de la Octava, volvemos a llevar Teka en la camiseta, jugamos en casa y el basket, la historia y la fortuna nos deben una. I BELIEVE.

PD: Y oye, si perdemos otra vez, a llorar como unos hombres (solo esa noche), y a levantarse y prepararse para el año que viene. Qué le vamos a hacer.


----------



## kirlov (15 May 2015)

spam dijo:


> Sé como te sientes... yo.también estoy acojonado de cara al domingo. Bancar al Lolaso no es bueno para la salud. Pero volvemos a tener la Novena a 40 minutos de distancia. Se cumplen 20 años de la Octava, volvemos a llevar Teka en la camiseta, jugamos en casa y el basket, la historia y la fortuna nos deben una. I BELIEVE.
> 
> PD: Y oye, si perdemos otra vez, a llorar como unos hombres (solo esa noche), y a levantarse y prepararse para el año que viene. Qué le vamos a hacer.



Solo veteranos con los dientes apretados pueden darnos la victoria, no voy a proclamar desgracias, Recemos todos juntos.

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HATE (15 May 2015)

Veras como se ponga tonto el vassilis.


----------



## Chispeante (15 May 2015)

YO ESTUVE EN ZARAGOZA. Estos ojos que se han de comer la tierra vieron a Sabonis llevarnos de la mano a un triunfo histórico. Pero ya no puedo más. Han sido 20 años terribles, humillantes, durísimos. Tengo 40 y más de la mitad de ellos han sido sufridos (deportivamente hablando) siguiendo al Real Madrid. Hasta aquí he llegado. He sido fiel en las peores circunstancias, he gritado como un demente en el Palacio de los Deportes y en el Raimundo Saporta de la Ciudad Deportiva, pero si el domingo el Madrid no gana, creo que ya no podré seguir. El domingo esta en juego algo más importante que una Copa de Europa, está en juego mi forma de relacionarme con el baloncesto durante muchos años.


----------



## Narwhal (16 May 2015)

Chispeante dijo:


> Siento pánico, un equipo que estaba a 27 puntos, muerto y remuerto, nos ha tenido toda la segunda parte acojonados. Esto es un desastre. Somos especialista en reanimar cadáveres. Se acabó, no estoy preparado para ver la final. Si este año no la ganamos, mi felicidad no puede aguantar el que sería el mayor ridículo del baloncesto europeo de la historia. *¿Se conoce algún caso de algún equipo que haya perdido tres finales seguidas?* Lo dudo, y el Madrid puede ser el primero.



-Pues si, el Varese en los 70 y el Maccabi en los 80. Y en los 90 el farsa perdió 4 finales en 8 años...... Ainssss aquellos tiempos de la Jugoplastika


----------



## Chispeante (16 May 2015)

Narwhal dijo:


> -Pues si, el Varese en los 70 y el Maccabi en los 80. Y en los 90 el farsa perdió 4 finales en 8 años...... Ainssss aquellos tiempos de la Jugoplastika



Gracias por la info...pero no te creas que me siento mucho mejor..:S NE-CE-SI-TO la NOVENA ya. Creo que el domingo no estaré en condiciones de ver la final. Le diré a la parienta que me haga un "apaño" prepartido, a ver si encaro el encuentro con otro ánimo...


----------



## The Replicant (16 May 2015)

si son capaces de jugar como en el segundo cuarto de ayer, no hay equipo que pueda pararlos, todo cristo las enchufaba, hasta Rivers 5 de 6 en triples ::

gran partido de Ayon que parece que se está desmelenando en el final de temporada (por fin), y Nocioni épico como siempre (como siempre que tiene el dia, porque como lo tenga cruzado...)

Pero con Olympiakos va a ser otra historia..., cualquier cosa puede pasar

lo de ayer de Spanoulis fue de traca, todo el partido sin meter una triste canasta y al final con la cosa caliente te empieza a cascar triples y con un tio encima :ouch:, un puto crack. Si el domingo se llega a un final ajustado puede ser divertido...::


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (16 May 2015)

Vergonzosa portada del panfleto ASco, solo hablan de baloncesto para tapar el momento del equipo de fútbol.









Y los juntaletras a sueldo del florentinismo con la típica mierdaportada que luego se tienen que comer...Y decirles que en baloncesto ganar de 9 no es ni dar un recital ni arrollar al rival, pero cómo solo saben de fumbol los pobres.


----------



## spam (17 May 2015)

Bueno, pues hoy es el día. Hace veinte años, jugando "en casa" (Zaragoza), y contra Olympiacos, el Madrid levantó su última Copa de Europa. Hoy hay cita con la historia, por tercer año consecutivo, y toca por fin cambiar el signo fatalista de las últimas ocasiones. A la tercera ha de ir la vencida.

He de decir que, durante el verano pasado, viendo los vaivenes de la sección, haciendo fichajes que parecían poco acertados, con Laso más que cuestionado, y un primer trimestre a trancas y barrancas, si me llegan a decir que llegamos a mayo así, no me lo creo. Pero aquí estamos, campeones de Supercopa, Copa, líderes de fase regular antes de acabar la liga, el equipo que ha mejorado en rotaciones y en competitividad... y volvemos a estar en la máxima final europea. No sé si ganaremos esta noche (que creo que sí), pero miro el camino recorrido por el Lolaso y estoy muy satisfecho. Ha sido este equipo quien me ha reconciliado con el baloncesto y con la sección, y lo noté enseguida. Antes de ganar aquella Copa en el Sant Jordi ante la Farsa, comenté con alguien: "este equipo nos va a dar muchas alegrías. También nos dará días que querremos matarlos, pero vamos a volver a disfrutar tras tanto tiempo".

La Novena será la guinda, pero joder, el camino ha sido tan importante como la meta, y tendemos a infravalorarlo si no se culmina. A estos jugadores, a nuestro entrañable Coach L., incluso a los dirigentes de la sección, que algún mérito tendrán en haber apostado por esta manera de hacer las cosas... gracias por todo, gracias por tanto. Lo digo de corazón, no con el sarcasmo que les dedicaba el otro día a los del basket con los pies.

No sé si suena oportunista, tras llegar a la final, o precipitado, antes de ver cómo va lo de esta noche. O un poco de los dos. Pero yo, que como tantos, también he negado al Lolaso muchas veces, confieso que pese a sus múltiples defectos, me tiene ganado de forma irreversible. Hace unas semanas, me acerqué a ver al equipo a Zaragoza, en partido ACB, y me vine muy arriba viendo a nuestros muchachos, Llull, Chacho, Chapu, el Titán... y eso aunque Rudy se lesionó en seguida, Felipón no estaba... y el partido no fue muy allá. Pero por encima de todos, nuestro Coach L., pequeñajo y calvo, regordete, con sus gestos desaforados... y ahí estaba yo, bancándole como una colegiala. El Lolaso es HAMOR, el Lolaso es HESTO.

Estoy con el estómago encogido como nunca lo había estado en la previa de una final, ni de fútbol, ni de basket, ni del Madrid, ni de la selección, y eso que ha habido muchos grandes momentos. Es como si siempre hubiera estado esperando para lo de hoy. Entiendo muy bien como se siente Chispeante, porque siento el vértigo de la posible derrota, pero también el calor de la esperanza. Si perdiésemos... quedaremos desconsolados, pero me levantaré y seguiré creyendo. No voy a olvidar todo esto. Y bueno, si ganamos... ganar la Novena, será un salto adelante para la sección como supuso la Séptima para el equipo de fútbol. Solo hace falta abrir el tapón.

I BELIEVE.


----------



## Satori (17 May 2015)

¿ sabéis de enlaces para ver en directo la final de hoy? gracias anticipadas...


----------



## kirlov (17 May 2015)

Me muero de ganas de escribirle unas líneas de desagravio a L. esta noche 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chispeante (17 May 2015)

¡Que bien, queremos ganar la final tirando triples!

EL HORROR


----------



## jlvljlvl (17 May 2015)

El Spanulis ese que? ta armandola?


----------



## The Replicant (17 May 2015)

campeones final four! partidazo de Carroll y Nocioni que ha sido el jugador del partido, bueno ya tocaba.

Felicidades a los aficionados al basket merengues :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 17-may-2015 at 20:05 ----------




jlvljlvl dijo:


> El Spanulis ese que? ta armandola?



Spanoulis no ha rascado bola durante todo el partido ::


----------



## chomin (17 May 2015)

Felicidades merengues, la verdad que os lo mereciais, las cosas como son


----------



## cebollo (17 May 2015)

Gran victoria. El Real Madrid rescata la Copa de Europa de las sucias manos levíticas y evita que sea atrapada por votantes de Syriza y demás detritus meridional.

El Rey Felipe le da la copa a Felipe Reyes, banderas españolas por todas partes y la mujer de Spanoulis, evidentemente, se lo ha montado con el vecino para el cuarto hijo.


----------



## HATE (17 May 2015)

La novena y en casa.


----------



## spam (17 May 2015)

Voy a llorar, joder. Hoy han estado enormes, han gestionado bien las situaciones, hoy no tenían miedo, hoy QUERÍAN GANAR.
Grande Chapu, grande Jaycee, grandes todos. Grande LOLaso. Habéis ingresado en el Olimpo.

Yo que vivo en provincias, voy a emborracharme en casa, pero los que tengáis la Cibeles cerca, quiero veros por la tele hijosdeputa!!!!!
Chispeante, ya podemos respirar tranquilos eh? Que somos CAMPEONES DE EUROPA COÑOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## kirlov (17 May 2015)

Laso, perdón y gracias

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pzkpfw (17 May 2015)

la mafia del Florentimo haciendo coincidir esta final basket con los partidos de fútbol para contrarrestar portadas de mañana ienso::fiufiu:


----------



## artemis (17 May 2015)

Vaya, una lastima que el año en blanco del equipo de futbol ningune este titulo que tanto dinero le ha costado a Florentino, no hay mas que recordar el arbitraje del viernes...


----------



## kirlov (17 May 2015)

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlett (17 May 2015)

Que mala suerte tiene el Farselona.. 
Mira que ganar la liga de furrrbol el mismo día que el Madrid se proclama campeón de europa por 9ª vez... 

Y esa y no otra, es la noticia del día, qué le vamos a hacer.
Ajo y agua.


HALA MADRID.


----------



## spam (17 May 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Vaya, una lastima que el año en blanco del equipo de futbol ningune este titulo que tanto dinero le ha costado a Florentino, no hay mas que recordar el arbitraje del viernes...



Eh tío, renuncié a los títulos del fútbol para celebrar este momento... así que reverencia al LOLaso y a callar :no:


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (17 May 2015)

Felicidades Spam, se que lo has sufrido mucho.......20 años hacía del último ¿no?


----------



## chomin (17 May 2015)

Debra dijo:


> Que mala suerte tiene el Farselona..
> Mira que ganar la liga de furrrbol el mismo día que el Madrid se proclama campeón de europa por 9ª vez...
> 
> Y esa y no otros, es la noticia del día, qué le vamos a hacer.
> ...



Estando la NBA (donde entre otros juegan los cracks de Barça) la euroliga viene a ser como la intertoto en futbol. Pero bueno es normal que no lo sepas, esto es deporte de hombres. Venga a fregar los platos


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 May 2015)

Pzkpfw dijo:


> la mafia del Florentimo haciendo coincidir esta final basket con los partidos de fútbol para contrarrestar portadas de mañana ienso::fiufiu:



Tontolaba, la fecha y hora de la final está desde hace más de 1 año; en cambio la de la liga de furbo esta jornada se ha decidido hace unos días


----------



## kirlov (17 May 2015)

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Le Truhan (17 May 2015)

Muchísimas felicidades madridistas, ha sido de justicia.


----------



## elpaquis (17 May 2015)

spam dijo:


> Voy a llorar, joder. Hoy han estado enormes, han gestionado bien las situaciones, hoy no tenían miedo, hoy QUERÍAN GANAR.
> Grande Chapu, grande Jaycee, grandes todos. Grande LOLaso. Habéis ingresado en el Olimpo.
> 
> Yo que vivo en provincias, voy a emborracharme en casa, pero los que tengáis la Cibeles cerca, quiero veros por la tele hijosdeputa!!!!!
> Chispeante, ya podemos respirar tranquilos eh? Que somos CAMPEONES DE EUROPA COÑOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!



Eso se llama emoción.


----------



## kirlov (17 May 2015)

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (17 May 2015)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Felicidades Spam, se que lo has sufrido mucho.......20 años hacía del último ¿no?





elpaquis dijo:


> Eso se llama emoción.



Es que ha sido muy grande, goder. Ahora mismo os quiero un montón a todos. Amor para toda esa gente capaz de alegrarse por la alegría ajena, aunque no la compartan. Hay LOLASO para todos.


----------



## kirlov (17 May 2015)

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fatty (18 May 2015)

Que mal perder del pizzero vestido de jugador de baloncesto, a mamarla! estas a años luz de Gallis. Todavia no entiendo la fama y el bombo de este fulano, mecanica de tiro pesima y para colmo solo lanza desde dos posiciones. :XX: 

Me alegro por el Lolaso, por Floren, por la seccion...20 años despues *CAMPEONES!*


----------



## The Replicant (18 May 2015)

que grande el Chapu con 35 añazos! 

grande LOLASO! ::


----------



## Limón (18 May 2015)

Enorme victoria!
Importantisima por muchas cosas.


----------



## Don Depresor (18 May 2015)

¡Felicidades por la euroliga, shurmanos!


----------



## chomin (18 May 2015)

Me parece triste que casi nadie fuera a la cibeles a celebrar el titulo.


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk



Grande!!

EL MADRID CONQUISTA LA EUROLIGA 20 AÑOS DESPUÉS

La Novena ya es Real

El Madrid gana la Novena en una fiesta del básket

El Real Madrid de basket es campeón de Europa 20 años después, tras derrotar con claridad a Olympiacos.


----------



## kirlov (20 May 2015)

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk



Pues se acercan los de baloncesto a las copas de europa de futbol...:: historicamente ha habido un pique entre las dos secciones ::

La que está iluminada es la décima


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2015)

He visto otra vez el partido repetido (le grabé en el iplus) y para mi el hombre clave de la final fue Caroll. En el tercer cuarto cuando el olimpiakos le metió un parcial de 12-0 que permitió a los griegos ponerse por delante en el marcador, fue Jayce con 11 puntos seguidos quien relanzó al Madrí y puso de nuevo distancia en el marcador.


----------



## geremi (20 May 2015)

Nota dijo:


> He visto otra vez el partido repetido (le grabé en el iplus) y para mi el hombre clave de la final fue Caroll. En el tercer cuarto cuando el olimpiakos le metió un parcial de 12-0 que permitió a los griegos ponerse por delante en el marcador, fue Jayce con 11 puntos seguidos quien relanzó al Madrí y puso de nuevo distancia en el marcador.



Si, ahí todo el mundo estaba con el ojete apretado... estaba pasando lo mismo que el año pasado. Grande Yeisi.


----------



## spam (20 May 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk





xilebo dijo:


> Pues se acercan los de baloncesto a las copas de europa de futbol...:: historicamente ha habido un pique entre las dos secciones ::
> 
> La que está iluminada es la décima



Pero qué bonitas son, joder. Las dos colecciones. Hala Madrid, y nada más.



Nota dijo:


> He visto otra vez el partido repetido (le grabé en el iplus) y para mi el hombre clave de la final fue Caroll. En el tercer cuarto cuando el olimpiakos le metió un parcial de 12-0 que permitió a los griegos ponerse por delante en el marcador, fue Jayce con 11 puntos seguidos quien relanzó al Madrí y puso de nuevo distancia en el marcador.



Es que Yeisi esta justo para HESTO. En plenitud, es el mejor microondas en Uropa. Capaz de reventar cualquier partido, cualquiera. Al Farsa también les hizo un roto en liga.

Que JRANDE es el LOLaso, goder. La vida, hamijos, la vida!!!!


----------



## spam (21 May 2015)

Bueno, como esto no para, ayer hubo partido de liga, que teníamos pendiente por estar campeonando. Derrota en Vitoria. 94-81 en partido irrelevante, ya que tenemos el liderato asegurado y media plantilla no viajó. Rudy hizo un ¡8 de 11! en triples, bueno para que coja confianza de cara a playoffs, a los que hay que ir con la máxima ambición y concentración, ya que la Farsa no lo pondrá fácil. Hay que ir a tope (o más aún) a por la liga.

Empezando a pensar en la próxima temporada, hay varios temas que me preocupan. Hay que apostar lógicamente por la continuidad, pero hay varios nombres sobre los que debatir:

- Campazzo: no ha sido relevante, un poco por falta de minutos y un poco porque cuando se los han dado, ha jugado con el freno de mano puesto. Es un dilema qué hacer con él de cara a la próxima temporada. Creo que tiene más potencial del que ha demostrado. Además, la temporada que viene se ha de suponer que habrá completado su integración. A no ser que se encuentre en el mercado un especialista defensivo solvente, quizá sea bueno darle otro año. Al fin y al cabo, no se puede decir que hayamos perdido partidos (al menos, todavía), porque sus minutos han sido descalabrantes para el equipo.

- Bou y Mejri: no incluyo aquí a Masacre porque, tras darlo por deshauciado en la primera parte de la temporada, cuando se le reintegró, ha cumplido su rol con creces, y creo que es muy útil para el Lolaso. Pero en cuanto al griego y el tunecino, han decepcionado. El griego, porque sus problemas físicos y su desidia (no sé qué se le ha fundido en esa cabeza, pero ha dimitido y pasa de todo) hacen de él un muy serio candidato para hacer las maletas. Tiene oficio, sin duda, pero no parece recuperable. En cuanto al tunecino, creo que es aprovechable, es atlético, rápido e intimidador, pero a veces se le va la pinza y se va del partido, y además Coach L. ha apostado definitivamente por Felipón y el Titán como interiores, de manera que en cualquier caso está llamado a ser simplemente fondo de armario, un recurso para contrarrestar pívots altos como Tomic en momentos determinados.

- Los casos de Hernangómez y Díez: terminan sus cesiones en Sevilla y Donosti y hay que tomar una decisión con ellos. Tienen muy buenas condiciones (aunque hoy en día, y con la plantilla que tenemos, eso no les garantiza un sitio): Willy tiene 2'10, intimidador y con muy buenos movimientos, y puede jugar de 4-5, aunque no es exactamente el tipo de jugador interior ágil y rápido propio del Lolaso. Dani Díez, con 2'03, es un 3 alto, anotador y buen defensor de los que hay muy pocos. Son dos roles escasísimos en el producto nacional, porque además, ambos son cupos, que van cotizadísimos. Habría que intentar acomodarlos en la plantilla: Willy debería ocupar la plaza de Bou. Pero Dani es más difícil de encajar, porque no parece de recibo quitarse de encima a Rivers o a Maciulis, impecables en sus roles, ni por supuesto al Chapu. Para más inri, su contrato acaba este verano, y si no se le convence para renovar e irse cedido, puede acabar fichando por cualquier rival.

Para acabar, buenas noticias desde la Farsa: parece que van a renovar a Timoc, con lo cual evitamos otro año que fichen a un pívot verdaderamente diferencial que los haga candidatos a todo. A mí, desde luego, tener a Timoc de 5 titular en la Farsa me da tranquilidad. La pena es que quizá Pleiss se les vaya a la NBA (WTF?) y fichen un buen pívot. Aunque supongo que siendo Timoc la prima donna, ficharán un perfil más bajo, más de suplente.


----------



## Limón (21 May 2015)

Sobran los dos pivots esos mataos y Campazzo.
Creo que vuelve Willy y ficharan un base reserva decente, y nada mas.


----------



## artemis (21 May 2015)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, como esto no para, ayer hubo partido de liga, que teníamos pendiente por estar campeonando. *Derrota en Vitoria.*



Joder spam, que avatar mas denigrante gastas :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (21 May 2015)

spam dijo:


> A mí, desde luego, tener a Timoc de 5 titular en la Farsa me da tranquilidad.



de acuerdo en todo menos en esto. Pues hombre un tio que te va a cascar 30 puntos en un partido sin despeinarse como viene haciendo regularmente pues que quieres que te diga, a mi tranquilidad no me da ninguna. En cada partido se ha comido a nuestros pivots con patatas y sigo pensando que fue una enorme cagada dejarlo ir ::, pero lo hecho hecho está.

Yo iria a por Marjanovic del Estrella Roja con dos cojones, es de los pocos pivots dominantes en la zona hoy en dia en Europa y le daria el pasaporte a Bourousis y a Mejri que evidentemente no cuentan para coach LOLaso.

Con esto y algun otro pequeño retoque nos quedaria un equipo cojonudo :Aplauso:


----------



## spam (22 May 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Joder spam, que avatar mas denigrante gastas :XX: :XX: :XX:



El Lolaso es mi pastor, nada me falta :rolleye:



directivo AIG dijo:


> de acuerdo en todo menos en esto. Pues hombre un tio que te va a cascar 30 puntos en un partido sin despeinarse como viene haciendo regularmente pues que quieres que te diga, a mi tranquilidad no me da ninguna. En cada partido se ha comido a nuestros pivots con patatas y sigo pensando que fue una enorme cagada dejarlo ir ::, pero lo hecho hecho está.
> 
> Yo iria a por Marjanovic del Estrella Roja con dos cojones, es de los pocos pivots dominantes en la zona hoy en dia en Europa y le daria el pasaporte a Bourousis y a Mejri que evidentemente no cuentan para coach LOLaso.
> 
> Con esto y algun otro pequeño retoque nos quedaria un equipo cojonudo :Aplauso:



Creo que tienes razón en parte, pero si te fijas, desde que Timoc está en el Farsa les hemos ganado la mayor parte de las veces. Nosotros jugamos con otro tipo de interiores menos protagonistas, menos "dominantes", si es que se puede decir eso de Timoc... :: Contra nosotros, Timoc suele crear situaciones de superioridad, más que en el 1vs1, en el pick n' roll. Y eso es más una cuestión de defensa colectiva (sobre todo, por parte de los exteriores) que un problema de nuestros pivots. Y por otra parte, nos marca muchos puntos pero eso hace que no lleven la batuta otros que nos podrían hacer más daño. Permitir que sea el máximo anotador es casi como un cortafuegos, no sé si me explico. Yo lo leo así, y me da la sensación de que el Lolaso también va por ahí.

Por no hablar de que el tipo es una madre en defensa, no es muy allá en tiros libres y contra otros equipos no se come ni los mocos. Los títulos no se juegan solo contra nosotros, se pierden contra otros equipos, especialmente en Euroliga. Yo me ratifico, nos conviene que Timoc sea la referencia interior de la Farsa, aunque nos haga veinte puntos en cada partido. Si hiciera cuarenta o cincuenta, ya sería otra cosa... )

En cuanto a Marjanovic, es un pedazo de pívot, pero creo que no es el tipo ideal para el Lolaso. Para bien o para mal, no jugamos a eso. Al menos, de momento. Pero ojo, tampoco me gustaría que vaya a la Farsa, ni a cualquier otro equipo top. A ver si se lo llevan rápido a la NBA...


----------



## The Replicant (22 May 2015)

spam dijo:


> nos conviene que Timoc sea la referencia interior de la Farsa, aunque nos haga veinte puntos en cada partido.



pues si nos mete 20 Timoc más los 20 de Navarro, más los 20 de.... etc., pues estamos jodidos ::

lo que me refiero es que no tenemos un pivot anotador capaz de eso. En teoría Ayon tendria que cumplir esa función pero no lo acabo de ver, ha mejorado este final de temporada pero veremos...

y conviene tener un pivot con capacidad de anotar bajo canasta para cuando los Rudy, Carroll etc. tengan el dia cruzado, que lo tienen a veces como es normal. Y más con la carencia que le veo yo ahora al Barça en cuanto a capacidad defensiva debajo del aro porque Timoc y Pleiss tienen el mismo perfil y no cuentan con un pivot intimidador/armario, función que cumplia por ejemplo Dorsey, ahora en la NBA.

Veremos los play off si nos toca contra el Barça a ver quien tiene razon...::


----------



## xilebo (25 May 2015)

El pasillo a los CAMPEONES DE EUROPA.


----------



## clemenzzza (25 May 2015)

el madrid jugará el viernes a las 21.


----------



## xilebo (26 May 2015)

EL JUGADOR MADRIDISTA REPITE GALARDÓN TRAS EL CONQUISTADO EN 2009

La ACB corona a Felipe Reyes como MVP de la temporada regular


----------



## spam (27 May 2015)

Parece que el Madrid se sigue moviendo aunque haya campeonado, y se dice que durante la F4 aprovechó para firmar para el año que viene a Trey Thompkins, un negrazo del Nizhny Novgorod, con buena muñeca y que sabe generarse sus propias canastas:

Â¿QuiÃ©n es y cÃ³mo juega Trey Thompkins, el que serÃ¡ nuevo fichaje del Real Madrid?



> *¿Quién es y cómo juega Trey Thompkins, el que será nuevo fichaje del Real Madrid?*
> Chema de Lucas - 26/05/2015
> 
> Ya decíamos ayer que el Real Madrid tenía hecho el fichaje de Trey Thompkins y Sportando.com confirma que el jugador firmaba su contrato con el vigente campeón de la Euroliga durante la Final Four.
> ...



Cambiando a Bou y Mejri por éste y Hernangómez, sería otro paso adelante.

También se lee por ahí que hay negociaciones avanzadas con Granger, de Unicaca, aunque no sé si sería para sustituir a Facu (lo dudo, porque no creo que alguien como Granger viniese solo a jugar minutos de relleno), o para sustituir a alguno de los Sergios (probablemente Llull) en caso de que optasen por la aventura americana; en cuyo caso, el recambio estaría bastante por debajo del nivel. Esperemos que no sea así.


----------



## xilebo (28 May 2015)

clemenzzza dijo:


> el madrid jugará el viernes a las 21.



Si contra el gran canaria de aito...hay que tener cuidado, es un rival peligroso y en esta ronda un descuido casi te elimina...al ser la eliminatoria al mejor de 3 partidos. Y el proximo es en la cancha insular donde al madrid se le atraganta un poco...


----------



## The Replicant (30 May 2015)

primer partido ganado con el GranCa, después de un inicio desastroso de partido, pero remontaron bien.

Rivers está que se sale, parece que quiere renovar.

Que buena pinta tiene Doncic con 16 años :8:. Este chaval va para figura


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2015)

Gran Canaria 86 93 Real Madrid

DOBLEGA 2-0 AL GRAN CANARIA

Los Sergios llevan al Madrid a las semifinales de la ACB

El Madrid, liderado por Sergio Rodríguez y Llull, ganó 86-93 al Granca para ganar la serie 2-0.


----------



## spam (4 Jun 2015)

Bueno, hoy empiezan las semis contra Valencia en el Palacio. Partido y rival peligroso, así que alerta. Hay que ir a Valencia con 2-0.


----------



## spam (4 Jun 2015)

Victoria muy importante y más sufrida de lo que refleja el resultado: 81-71. Segunda parte poco brillante y decisiva aportación nuevamente del Chapu, con puntos, tapones y garra.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> Victoria muy importante y más sufrida de lo que refleja el resultado: 81-71. Segunda parte poco brillante y decisiva aportación nuevamente del Chapu, con puntos, tapones y garra.



si no defienden mejor podemos tener problemas, entraban a canasta como Pedro por su casa :ouch:

Chapu enorme, aporta la intensidad que necesita el equipo en momentos clave.

Parece que se puede haber lesionado Loncar, seria una baja importante para ellos.


----------



## spam (5 Jun 2015)

Es cierto, los del Valencia se colaban hasta la cocina mientras los nuestros defendían con la mirada, me recordaba al All Star Game... y creo que Felipón es bastante responsable en ello, porque cada remontada de ellos coincidió con él en la cancha. El tío sigue aportando en ataque, pero en defensa está blando y creo que se le está acabando la gasolina tras toda la temporada a tope. En la F4 tampoco estuvo bien.

Hay que ajustar la defensa, porque contra el Valencia pueden llegar a permitírselo, pero contra la Farsa puede ser letal. Y más si los árbitros siguen marcando diferencias.

Por cierto, qué creéis que pasará con Llull a final de temporada? Se irá a Houston o qué? Yo no sé qué pensar... menudo boquete nos puede dejar. Para mí, es el alma del equipo. Nunca rechaza una bola caliente. Siempre en mi equipo.

Qué decir del Chapu, again. Decidió él solito en el último cuarto, con 11 puntos y dos taponazos marca de la casa, como en la final de Copa, como en la final de Euroliga... como decían en el foro ACB: "me voy a comprar una camiseta del Chapu y cada vez que vaya a follar me la voy a poner para darlo todo". JRANDE. :rolleye:


----------



## artemis (5 Jun 2015)

Dicen que se pira brull el año que viene


----------



## kirlov (5 Jun 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Dicen que se pira brull el año que viene



Entedemos que te juegas la cuenta dando vida a la rumorologia 







Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (5 Jun 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Entedemos que te juegas la cuenta dando vida a la rumorologia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu solo entiendes de ambientes... marikita


----------



## The Replicant (5 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> Por cierto, qué creéis que pasará con Llull a final de temporada? Se irá a Houston o qué? Yo no sé qué pensar... menudo boquete nos puede dejar. Para mí, es el alma del equipo. Nunca rechaza una bola caliente. Siempre en mi equipo.




Llull: "Estoy feliz en el Madrid y tengo muchos años de contrato"

Interes de la NBA por el base: Llull: "Estoy feliz en el Madrid y tengo muchos años de contrato" | Liga Endesa | AS.com

que sea verdad porque si no nos quedamos en pelotas ::


----------



## kirlov (5 Jun 2015)

Conozco personalmente a su familia y te aseguro que no se mueve del Madrid

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kirlov (5 Jun 2015)

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (5 Jun 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Conozco personalmente a su familia y te aseguro que no se mueve del Madrid
> 
> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk



Donan comida al comedor social donde acudes a comer?


----------



## kirlov (5 Jun 2015)

Entendemos que deberías darte de baja si aun te queda algo de tu deteriorada autoestima, tu ignorancia del tema es ridícula 







Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Replicant (7 Jun 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> si no defienden mejor podemos tener problemas, entraban a canasta como Pedro por su casa :ouch:



pues lo que me temia, de puta pena que no podamos ir a Valencia con un 2 - 0 a favor ante un Valencia sin Loncar y Ribas ::

empezamos a defender cuando vamos perdiendo de 20 y asi nos va. Como hagamos esto contra el Barça, que está por ver si pasaremos la eliminatoria, nos pegan un meneo que nos dejan temblando.

El Barça 2 - 0 a Unicaja con la gorra...


----------



## artemis (7 Jun 2015)

L_L_S_

El valencia con 2 bajas fundamentales y aun ganan 8:


----------



## spam (7 Jun 2015)

Cagadón en el Palacio en el 2º partido contra Valencia. 89-93 y se ha perdido el factor campo. Falta de intensidad atrás, mandarineo elevado hasta el infinito, con 40 triples lanzados, Rudy que no está, Felipón tampoco, Jaycee renqueante, algunos infrautilizados -en la tónica de toda la temporada- y ahora a remar con el viento en contra. Es factible ganar la serie todavía, pero va a ser obligatorio un sobreesfuerzo que de no haberse dejado llevar, no sería necesario.

Desde la F4, aún no han vuelto del todo. El año pasado, la depresión post-Milán costó la liga, este año la resaca de la victoria está empezando a alargarse demasiado.


----------



## spam (9 Jun 2015)

Hoy a las 21h, retransmitido por las autonómicas, tercer partido contra Valencia. Es clave salir intensos y dar un golpe de mano para ponerse por delante y tener dos match balls. Si se lo curran se puede ganar la eliminatoria sin volver a Madrid, pero hay que estar tan concentrados como para la F4.

Mientras tanto, la Farsa está teniendo un cruce que es como estar de vacaciones, resolverá en tres partidos en los que Unicaca no ha opuesto ninguna resistencia, y va a llegar a la final con menos partidos y mucho más descansado; aunque el factor cancha lo tengamos nosotros, probablemente el Farsa se encuentra en su mejor momento de la temporada, y si contamos los árbitros y la majia del Palau, todo hace que probablemente (y paradójicamente) sean ellos los favoritos de cara a la final. Ojalá los nuestros saquen lo mejor de sí y nos den la liga (que tienen talento y capacidad de sobra, pero hará falta una enorme fortaleza mental) y redondeen una temporada histórica. Pero va a ser muy difícil, empezando por esta eliminatoria.


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> Hoy a las 21h, retransmitido por las autonómicas, tercer partido contra Valencia. Es clave salir intensos y dar un golpe de mano para ponerse por delante y tener dos match balls. Si se lo curran se puede ganar la eliminatoria sin volver a Madrid, pero hay que estar tan concentrados como para la F4.
> 
> Mientras tanto, la Farsa está teniendo un cruce que es como estar de vacaciones, resolverá en tres partidos en los que Unicaca no ha opuesto ninguna resistencia, y va a llegar a la final con menos partidos y mucho más descansado; aunque el factor cancha lo tengamos nosotros, probablemente el Farsa se encuentra en su mejor momento de la temporada, y si contamos los árbitros y la majia del Palau, todo hace que probablemente (y paradójicamente) sean ellos los favoritos de cara a la final. Ojalá los nuestros saquen lo mejor de sí y nos den la liga (que tienen talento y capacidad de sobra, pero hará falta una enorme fortaleza mental) y redondeen una temporada histórica. Pero va a ser muy difícil, empezando por esta eliminatoria.



La serie para el madrid con la derrota del domingo se ha puesto un poco dificil. No veo que gane el madrid los dos partidos en casa del pamesa. Tiene pinta de ir al quinto partido la eliminatoria. No es un equipo facil y al madrid ya se le nota un poco cansado: han ganado supercopa, copa del rey y euroliga. Seria importante ganar hoy para ir al cuarto partido mas tranquilo, teniendo en cuenta que el quinto seria en Madrid. A ver lo que sucede, y el barcelona va a llegar fresco a la final, el unicaja hace unos meses que ha perdido fuelle y se ha mantenido lider de la fase regular durante muchas jornadas. Ahora en Malaga la eliminatoria podria rascar algun partido.


----------



## geremi (9 Jun 2015)

Hay que ganar hoy como sea para no tener un match ball en contra. La temporada se está haciendo larga y el Barcelona está en su mejor momento... la cosa no pinta bien pero bueno, habrá que ver que pasa y si no que nos quiten lo bailado (F4 )


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2015)

Valencia y Real Madrid se van a la prórroga tras un emocionante final.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Jun 2015)

xilebo dijo:


> Valencia y Real Madrid se van a la prórroga tras un emocionante final.



joder que manera de sufrir, parecemos el atleti :ouch:, y contra un Valencia en cuadro

si jugamos así contra el Barça nos meten un 3 - 0 con la gorra

el equipo todavia no ha vuelto de la final four, asi no se puede ir por el mundo, hemos ganado de la misma manera que podriamos haber perdido


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder que manera de sufrir, parecemos el atleti :ouch:, y contra un Valencia en cuadro
> 
> si jugamos así contra el Barça nos meten un 3 - 0 con la gorra
> 
> el equipo todavia no ha vuelto de la final four, asi no se puede ir por el mundo, hemos ganado de la misma manera que podriamos haber perdido



Lo importante que se ha ganado  una hipotetica final contra el farse dios dira ya ::


VALENCIA 100 - REAL MADRID 103 (1-2)

Un triple de Llull in extremis salva al Madrid en la prórroga

Harangody anotó una canasta con la posesión del Valencia acabada antes del tiempo extra. Reyes y Rudy mantuvieron a los blancos.


----------



## Sonny (9 Jun 2015)

Vaya robo la anulación de la canasta del Valencia.


----------



## Trecet (9 Jun 2015)

Reloj de posesión a cero, balón en las manos del jugador que lanza. Fin de posesión, Triple no es válido. DECISIÓN CORRECTA.


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2015)

Trecet dijo:


> Reloj de posesión a cero, balón en las manos del jugador que lanza. Fin de posesión, Triple no es válido. DECISIÓN CORRECTA.



Mas claro el agua ::::


----------



## Sonny (9 Jun 2015)

¿Y por qué se ha encendido la luz después?
Pero vamos, que da igual, que los jugadores del Madrid iban dopados hasta las trancas.


----------



## das kind (10 Jun 2015)

Acaban de decir que el Valencia ha impugnado el partido porque Slaughter no estaba inscrito en el acta. :ouch:

Si ha sido así, es para coger al delegado y hacerle volver andando... y con Slaughter a cuestas.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2015 at 00:14 ----------




Sonny dijo:


> ¿Y por qué se ha encendido la luz después?
> Pero vamos, que da igual, que los jugadores del Madrid iban dopados hasta las trancas.



La luz se enciende si el reloj de posesión no vuelve a 24 ó 14 segundos.


----------



## artemis (10 Jun 2015)

Sabemos que el Madrid es el trampas, lo de anoche ya fue exagerado, anulan un tiro cuando se ve que era legal y ya juegan con gente que no esta ni inscrita...

El Valencia reclama la inscripción de Slaughter - ABC.es


----------



## The Replicant (10 Jun 2015)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo importante que se ha ganado  una hipotetica final contra el farse dios dira ya ::



yo para que el Farsa nos meta un repaso de los que hacen época prefiero que nos eliminen ya y nos vamos a casa, porque estamos jugando de puta pena ::

La defensa es de chiste, hacemos que un jugador como Harangody se convierta en una especie de Lebron James :ouch:

los únicos que le echan un par de huevos son Llull y el Chapu

LOLASO espabila !

p.d. también hay que reconocer que el Valencia le está echando un par


----------



## Limón (10 Jun 2015)

De momento vamos ganando, ya habra tiempo de pensar en la piara.


----------



## spam (10 Jun 2015)

Sonny dijo:


> Vaya robo la anulación de la canasta del Valencia.





Sonny dijo:


> ¿Y por qué se ha encendido la luz después?
> Pero vamos, que da igual, que los jugadores del Madrid iban dopados hasta las trancas.



El triple de Harangody se produce después de agotar posesión. La no inscripción de Slaughter es culpa de la mesa, nunca del Madrid, que inscribió las mismas doce fichas para todo el playoff, descartando a Campazzo. Y tiene gracia que digas que los del Madrid van dopados, cuando empiezan a ir con la lengua fuera. Lógico, porque han jugado 23 partidos más que vosotros (1 de Supercopa, 2 de Copa y 20 de Euroliga).

Si todos los partidos del año los hubiérais jugado con la hipermotivación que lo habéis hecho con el Madrid, y contra todos los rivales la afición estuviera tan desaforada como contra nosotros, igual hubiérais estado más arriba. Que esa es otra, qué ascazo la hostilidad de unos cuantos pabellones que contra nosotros parecen canchas turcas. Con una liga europea nos ahorraríamos estas cosas, y quien nos desprecia no ingresaría dinero a nuestra costa.

Vamos a ver si mañana rematan la faena y empezamos a pensar en la Farsa. Ganar esta liga, si se consigue, va a ser tan difícil como la F4.


----------



## xilebo (10 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> El triple de Harangody se produce después de agotar posesión. La no inscripción de Slaughter es culpa de la mesa, nunca del Madrid, que inscribió las mismas doce fichas para todo el playoff, descartando a Campazzo. Y tiene gracia que digas que los del Madrid van dopados, cuando empiezan a ir con la lengua fuera. Lógico, porque han jugado 23 partidos más que vosotros (1 de Supercopa, 2 de Copa y 20 de Euroliga).
> 
> Si todos los partidos del año los hubiérais jugado con la hipermotivación que lo habéis hecho con el Madrid, y contra todos los rivales la afición estuviera tan desaforada como contra nosotros, igual hubiérais estado más arriba. Que esa es otra, qué ascazo la hostilidad de unos cuantos pabellones que contra nosotros parecen canchas turcas. Con una liga europea nos ahorraríamos estas cosas, y quien nos desprecia no ingresaría dinero a nuestra costa.
> 
> Vamos a ver si mañana rematan la faena y empezamos a pensar en la Farsa. Ganar esta liga, si se consigue, va a ser tan difícil como la F4.



Con la victoria de ayer se han quitado presion los jugadores del madrid...algo mas tranquilo se jugara sabiendo que si pierden hay quinto pero en el palacio. El pamesa mañana saldra a muerte :: y es verdad eso, que asco siempre de hostilidad en los pabellones ante el madrid y al farsa le hacen la cama :ouch:


----------



## Antiparras (10 Jun 2015)

ni papa de como se ajunta este video

https://vine.co/v/eOe7HzLwB0l


----------



## The Replicant (10 Jun 2015)

xilebo dijo:


> Con la victoria de ayer se han quitado presion los jugadores del madrid...algo mas tranquilo se jugara sabiendo que si pierden hay quinto pero en el palacio. El pamesa mañana saldra a muerte :: y es verdad eso, que asco siempre de hostilidad en los pabellones ante el madrid y al farsa le hacen la cama :ouch:



eso es algo con lo que hay que contar ya de entrada, si pensamos que vamos a jugar unos playoff y que nos van a poner una alfombra y pétalos de rosa a nuestro paso no estamos equivocando ::

eso no es excusa para no ver el pobre juego que estamos desarrollando.

Y al Barça tampoco le ponen la alfombra :no:, veremos hoy que pasa en Málaga, aunque la serie la veo 90 % para el Barça. El Unicaja ha llegado asfixiado a los playoff


----------



## non grato (10 Jun 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Sabemos que el Madrid es el trampas, lo de anoche ya fue exagerado, anulan un tiro cuando se ve que era legal y ya juegan con gente que no esta ni inscrita...
> 
> El Valencia reclama la inscripción de Slaughter - ABC.es



No, si el tiro es legal, pero fuera del tiempo de posesión


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (10 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> El triple de Harangody se produce después de agotar posesión. La no inscripción de Slaughter es culpa de la mesa, nunca del Madrid, que inscribió las mismas doce fichas para todo el playoff, descartando a Campazzo. Y tiene gracia que digas que los del Madrid van dopados, cuando empiezan a ir con la lengua fuera. Lógico, porque han jugado 23 partidos más que vosotros (1 de Supercopa, 2 de Copa y 20 de Euroliga).
> 
> Si todos los partidos del año los hubiérais jugado con la hipermotivación que lo habéis hecho con el Madrid, y contra todos los rivales la afición estuviera tan desaforada como contra nosotros, igual hubiérais estado más arriba. Que esa es otra, qué ascazo la hostilidad de unos cuantos pabellones que contra nosotros parecen canchas turcas. Con una liga europea nos ahorraríamos estas cosas, y quien nos desprecia no ingresaría dinero a nuestra costa.
> 
> Vamos a ver si mañana rematan la faena y empezamos a pensar en la Farsa. Ganar esta liga, si se consigue, va a ser tan difícil como la F4.



Ver a esos mandarinos padres de familia con la vena en el cuello a punto de estallar no tiene precio, lo protestan TODO, hasta cuando los árbitros lo revisan en vídeo, qué peña más palurda. 

Lo del odio del Valencia al Madrid es digno de estudio, un equipo que ganaba copas de Europa en la URSS cuando en Valencia lo más parecido que habían visto a un balón de baloncesto era una naranja de zumo, qué gentuza más babosa. Espera a qué fichemos a Vives, seguro que se lo toman igual que cuando se llevó el Barsa a Doellman.


----------



## spam (10 Jun 2015)

Simenon dijo:


> Ver a esos mandarinos padres de familia con la vena en el cuello a punto de estallar no tiene precio, lo protestan TODO, hasta cuando los árbitros lo revisan en vídeo, qué peña más palurda.
> 
> Lo del odio del Valencia al Madrid es digno de estudio, un equipo que ganaba copas de Europa en la URSS cuando en Valencia lo más parecido que habían visto a un balón de baloncesto era una naranja de zumo, qué gentuza más babosa. Espera a qué fichemos a Vives, seguro que se lo toman igual que cuando se llevó el Barsa a Doellman.



Hubo una jugada al final, o en la prórroga, no recuerdo, en que la grada se emperró que habían sido pasos, cuando era clarísimo que no. Pues la tele enfocó a un sector de la grada que estaban todos gesticulando pasos, pero sincronizados que te cagas, parecía la coreografía del Aserejé. Es que les ponen las consignas en los videomarcadores o qué?

Y cuando les anularon (bien) el triple de Harangody, todo el pabellón con el "manos arriba...". Qué ascazo de gente resentida y acomplejada, me va a dar mucho placer eliminarlos.

PD: antes que a Vives yo me traía a Dubljevic.


----------



## geremi (10 Jun 2015)

La verdad es que estamos con el juego muy atascado, claro que el Valencia lo está haciendo muy muy bien... pero bueno de momento 2-1 y con el factor cancha otra vez.
A ver si el Unicaja le gana algún partido al Barcelona y su serie también se alarga.


----------



## geremi (10 Jun 2015)

PD: ¡¡¡Ole los huevos de Felipón metiendo 8 tiros libres seguidos en los últimos 2 minutos!!!


----------



## The Replicant (10 Jun 2015)

geremi dijo:


> A ver si el Unicaja le gana algún partido al Barcelona y su serie también se alarga.



si el Unicaja gana algun partido será el de hoy, pero no lo creo. En los dos primeros el Barça se los ha pasado por el forro, o sea que veo un 3 - 0 fácil y el Barça descansadito de cara a la final.::


----------



## das kind (10 Jun 2015)

Simenon dijo:


> Espera a qué fichemos a Vives, seguro que se lo toman igual que cuando se llevó el Barsa a Doellman.



El que parece que está hecho por el Barça es Ribas.


----------



## xilebo (10 Jun 2015)

Ole ole y ole mi unicaja de malaga. Gano hoy, hombres de poca fe ::

UNICAJA 89 - BARCELONA 84 (1-2)

El Unicaja gana al Barça en la prórroga y fuerza el 4º partido

Suárez (13 puntos y 11 rebotes) fue el mejor del equipo de Plaza, donde también brillaron Vázquez (13 capturas) y Toolson (12 tantos).


----------



## Sonny (10 Jun 2015)

Qué fatiga me da Xavi Pascual.
El partido se habría ganado con más Marcelinho y menos Satoransky.


----------



## The Replicant (10 Jun 2015)

xilebo dijo:


> Ole ole y ole mi unicaja de malaga. Gano hoy, hombres de poca fe ::



si pero esto se acaba el viernes, no te hagas ilusiones :no:

nosotros mucho me temo que vamos a ir al quinto partido :ouch:

ojalá me equivoque


----------



## xilebo (10 Jun 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> si pero esto se acaba el viernes, no te hagas ilusiones :no:
> 
> nosotros mucho me temo que vamos a ir al quinto partido :ouch:
> 
> ojalá me equivoque



Eso esta por ver, el unicaja en el Martin Carpena se crece 8: hoy le ha remontado a todo un barcelona que tenia el partido ganado y encima le fuerza la prorroga y le gana...hay serie todavia ::

Y el madrid me temo que se va al quinto, el pamesa mañana despues del ultimo polemico partido saldran a muerte :::ouch:


----------



## geremi (11 Jun 2015)

La serie la gana el Barcelona seguro, pero por lo menos juegan un partido más.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Jun 2015)

geremi dijo:


> La serie la gana el Barcelona seguro, pero por lo menos juegan un partido más.



tampoco es que esto tenga demasiada importancia.

El año pasado fue al reves, al Madrid le tocó Unicaja en semis y se los ventiló relativamente fácil 3 - 1.

En cambio el Barça con el Valencia tuvo una serie durísima que ganaron 3 - 2.

Y en la final el Barça nos vapuleó sin piedad 3 - 1::::::

espero que este año se repita la historia pero al revés ::, pero como no espabilen rápido ni por asomo vamos, no lo veo nada claro :ouch:


----------



## clemenzzza (11 Jun 2015)

para los despistados hoy cuarto partido de la serie entre madrid vs valencia a las 21:00.

se puede seguir por las tv autonómicas.


----------



## Chautebriand (11 Jun 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> tampoco es que esto tenga demasiada importancia.
> 
> El año pasado fue al reves, al Madrid le tocó Unicaja en semis y se los* ventiló relativamente fácil* 3 - 1.
> 
> ...



Pero si se mereció palmar aquellas series, ¿de verdad no recuerda el despropósito que se hizo?


----------



## xilebo (11 Jun 2015)

CUARTA BATALLA DE UNA GUERRA

'Caloret': Valencia espera de uñas al Madrid

Madrid y Valencia se miden hoy (21.00 h.) en la cuarta batalla de la guerra en la que han convertido su serie.


----------



## kirlov (11 Jun 2015)

Putos valencianos 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Replicant (11 Jun 2015)

bueno, misión cumplida y serie ganada en Valencia. 

He visto mejor al equipo aunque no me gusta nada la fragilidad defensiva sobre todo debajo del aro. No puede ser que un jugador como Dublevic que es un 4 pelao, jugando de 5 nos casque 24 puntos con 31 de valoracion ::

Como no mejoremos en este aspecto veo a Tomic cascándonos 40 sin despeinarse. Un jugador al que largamos supuestamente porque no defendia...:ouch:

Creo que Laso podría tirar un poco más de Mejri que hoy ha tenido unos buenos minutos


----------



## spam (11 Jun 2015)

Bueno, bueno... quién nos iba a decir hace dos o tres días que nos íbamos a clasificar para la final antes que el Farsa... y aquí estamos, tras ganar los dos partidos en esta cancha turca, que da más placer aún, pensando en lo blanco que van a cagar esa gentuza esta noche. A mamar.

De cara a la final, se ha de trabajar el rebote, tirar la mitad de mandarinas y sobre todo impedir la cantidad de penetraciones hasta la cocina que se han concedido a lo largo de la serie. Todas estas lagunas, de no corregirse, pueden ser una losa contra el Farsa.


----------



## xilebo (12 Jun 2015)

Valencia Basket 84 90 Real Madrid 

*LOS BLANCOS, A UN PASO DEL PÓKER *

Nocioni congela al Valencia y pone al Madrid en la final

El Real Madrid ya está a un solo paso de un póker que podría ser histórico después de sellar su pase a la final ACB al vencer al Valencia (84-90).


----------



## The Replicant (13 Jun 2015)

joder pues Unicaja ha forzado un quinto partido :ouch:, no me lo esperaba.

lo que es increible es lo mal que jugó el Farsa ayer, dejándose capturar todos los rebotes :: y con unos cincos rarísimos, a Xavi Pascual se le va la pelota. Supongo que querian dar emoción a la serie ::

Supongo que ganará el Farsa el quinto, pero a un partido cualquier cosa puede pasar


----------



## artemis (13 Jun 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> bueno, misión cumplida y serie *ROBADA* en Valencia.
> 
> He visto mejor al equipo aunque no me gusta nada la fragilidad defensiva sobre todo debajo del aro. No puede ser que un jugador como Dublevic que es un 4 pelao, jugando de 5 nos casque 24 puntos con 31 de valoracion ::
> 
> ...



Te lo corrijo para ajustarse a la realidad 8:


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder pues Unicaja ha forzado un quinto partido :ouch:, no me lo esperaba.
> 
> lo que es increible es lo mal que jugó el Farsa ayer, dejándose capturar todos los rebotes :: y con unos cincos rarísimos, a Xavi Pascual se le va la pelota. Supongo que querian dar emoción a la serie ::
> 
> Supongo que ganará el Farsa el quinto, pero a un partido cualquier cosa puede pasar



Jo jo y jo...toma mi Unicaja, hombres de poco fe 

UNICAJA 77-66 BARCELONA

Unicaja recupera su mejor versión y se come al Barça con papas ::::::::

Jugando un partido casi perfecto, Unicaja logró forzar el quinto partido tras derrotar al Barcelona en el impresionante Martín Carpena.


----------



## Chispeante (13 Jun 2015)

Se me caen las lágrimas al escribirlo después de los duros y desérticos años que hemos sufrido. Pero somos los claros favoritos para este título. De hecho yo lo veo tan claro que ando preocupado por la próxima temporada. Sin LLull, con Felipe y Rudy cada vez más renqueantes, necesitamos tres o cuatro fichajes de categoría. Recemos para que el tito Floren vea la luz y decida rascarse el bolsillo como se merece este equipo. Estabamos dentro de una inercia positiva que no podemos desaprovechar.


----------



## spam (14 Jun 2015)

Chispeante dijo:


> Se me caen las lágrimas al escribirlo después de los duros y desérticos años que hemos sufrido. Pero somos los claros favoritos para este título. De hecho yo lo veo tan claro que ando preocupado por la próxima temporada. Sin LLull, con Felipe y Rudy cada vez más renqueantes, necesitamos tres o cuatro fichajes de categoría. Recemos para que el tito Floren vea la luz y decida rascarse el bolsillo como se merece este equipo. Estabamos dentro de una inercia positiva que no podemos desaprovechar.



No te embales, Chispeante. Aunque seamos mejores, tocará sufrir la MAJIA del Palau (porque hoy gana la Farsa sí o sí). No hay comparación entre los arbitrajes de Euroliga y los de ACB. Así que a bajar el culo, defender a tope y a jugar como saben, pero sin triunfalismos. De la temporada que viene, hablamos en un par de semanas


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> No te embales, Chispeante. Aunque seamos mejores, tocará sufrir la MAJIA del Palau (porque hoy gana la Farsa sí o sí). No hay comparación entre los arbitrajes de Euroliga y los de ACB. Así que a bajar el culo, defender a tope y a jugar como saben, pero sin triunfalismos. De la temporada que viene, hablamos en un par de semanas



Pues habemus final ACB ya: madrid - farsa (que pena lo tuvo contra las cuerdas al farsa hasta el final :ouch: cansado a la serie llegara por lo menos :

Novena final consecutiva pa el farsa ::

DÍAS Y HORARIOS DE LA FINAL

Cinco batallas para conocer al campeón

Real Madrid y Barcelona disputarán el cuarto Clásico consecutivo en una final ACB que comenzará el próximo viernes 19 en Madrid y de la que ya se conocen los días y horarios definitivos.

Entre semana, tanto en Madrid como en Barcelona, el horario elegido será las 19:00. Cuando el choque sea en domingo, entonces comenzará a las 12:30. Todos los partidos serán retransmitidos por La 1.

Primer partido: Real Madrid-Barcelona. Viernes 19 de junio (19.00 horas).
Segundo partido: Real Madrid-Barcelona. Domingo 21 de junio (12.30 horas).
Tercer partido: Barcelona-Real Madrid. Miércoles 24 de junio (19.00 horas).
Cuarto partido: Barcelona-Real Madrid. Viernes 26 de junio (19.00 horas).
Quinto partido: Real Madrid-Barcelona. Domingo 28 de junio (12.30 horas).


----------



## spam (15 Jun 2015)

Bueno, pues otra final ACB contra la Farsa, que es como ir al dentista, pero hay que pasarlo. Cero confianzas, que la Farsa será mucho más de lo que ha parecido en los tres últimos partidos contra Unicaca. Hay que apretar los dientes, bajar el culo en defensa e ir a por todas. Sería bueno ganar los dos primeros partidos (el primero sí o sí) y después, intentar rascar algo allá, aunque tendremos en contra la Majia del Palau. Ya lo ha dicho Navarro... "intentaremos robar un partido en Madrid" ::

Por otro lado, parece casi confirmado el fichaje del tal Thompkins, y el compromiso con Alex Suárez del Joventut para el año siguiente. Hay contactos bastante serios con Granger, que solo pueden significar que Llull se marcha a la NBA... :´´´(

Pero bueno, ya habrá tiempo para hablar del futuro. Ahora, a muerte a por la liga.


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, pues otra final ACB contra la Farsa, que es como ir al dentista, pero hay que pasarlo. Cero confianzas, que la Farsa será mucho más de lo que ha parecido en los tres últimos partidos contra Unicaca. Hay que apretar los dientes, bajar el culo en defensa e ir a por todas. Sería bueno ganar los dos primeros partidos (el primero sí o sí) y después, intentar rascar algo allá, aunque tendremos en contra la Majia del Palau. Ya lo ha dicho Navarro... "intentaremos robar un partido en Madrid" ::
> 
> Por otro lado, parece casi confirmado el fichaje del tal Thompkins, y el compromiso con Alex Suárez del Joventut para el año siguiente. Hay contactos bastante serios con Granger, que solo pueden significar que Llull se marcha a la NBA... :´´´(
> 
> Pero bueno, ya habrá tiempo para hablar del futuro. Ahora, a muerte a por la liga.



Ahi ahi, a muerte :: hay que completar el poker ::


----------



## spam (18 Jun 2015)

Buenas noticias para los madridistas (menos para directivo AIG ): el Farsa renueva a Timoc, por 3 temporadas y un pastizal. Ya sabéis mi satisfacción porque sea Timoc, y no un verdadero crack, el 5 titular del Farsa. Pues bien, esto cierra la puerta a que fichen a gente como Marjanovic.

Mañana empieza la final. Hay que ir con tanta hambre como si no hubiéramos ganado nada este año.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> Buenas noticias para los madridistas (menos para directivo AIG ): el Farsa renueva a Timoc, por 3 temporadas y un pastizal. Ya sabéis mi satisfacción porque sea Timoc, y no un verdadero crack, el 5 titular del Farsa. Pues bien, esto cierra la puerta a que fichen a gente como Marjanovic.
> 
> Mañana empieza la final. Hay que ir con tanta hambre como si no hubiéramos ganado nada este año.



Arriba ese palacio !!! vas a ir spam a verlo ? yo quiero ir el viernes y domingo a verlo en directo 

MIL NÚMEROS DEL CLÁSICO Y LAS CIFRAS MÁS CURIOSAS DEL PLAYOFF

Sorbe y digiere la sopa de números entre Madrid y Barça

Cuántas veces se vieron Madrid y Barcelona en Playoff? ¿Qué jugador le hizo al rival más puntos? ¿Quién gana en los duelos Laso-Pascual? ¿Y en las finales clásicas?

Navega entre los mil números del Clásico y descubre las cifras más curiosas del Playoff Final:

64- Número de partidos que han jugado ambos equipos en Playoff.

57- Clásicos entre Liga Regular y Playoff para Navarro, el barcelonista que ha disputado más por delante de Epi (51).

41- Partidos entre Real Madrid y FC Barcelona diputados por Reyes, segundo madridista con más Clásicos en ACB tras Biriukov (50).

40- Enfrentamientos entre Pascual y Laso a lo largo de su carrera.

37- Puntos que Nocioni le hizo al Barça en la 2013-14 con el Baskonia. Ningún madridista tiene un tope tan alto.

36- Tiros libres lanzados por Reyes en el Playoff. Con una media de 5,17 por encuentro, nadie lanzó más en el Playoff. Su porcentaje es brillante, un 86,1%, destacando los 8 seguidos anotados en la recta final en La Fonteta.

35- Porcentaje en el triple de Llull, máximo triplista en este Playoff (3,17 de media), convirtiendo 19 de ellos.

34- Encuentros entre Laso y Pascual con sus actuales equipos.

33- Puntos que le hizo Navarro al Madrid en la 2003-04. Es el tope de un barcelonista de la actual plantilla contra el Real Madrid.

33- Victorias del Real Madrid este año en casa, con solo 3 derrotas en todas las competiciones como local.

32- Triunfos para el Barça en el Palau, sumando también únicamente 3 derrotas.

31- Títulos ligueros para el Real Madrid, sumando Liga Nacional y ACB

30- Puntos que le hizo Rudy al Barça en la 2007-08, vistiendo la elástica de la Penya.

29- Número de Clásicos ACB de Xavi Pascual, segundo en el ranking de técnicos... ¡a 40 de Aíto!

28- Día de junio en el que acabaría la final si se llega al quinto partido.

27- Porcentaje de Rudy Fernández en el triple, con un gris 10/37 en este Playoff.

26- Veces que se han visto en finales en era ACB.

25- Puntos que le hizo Tomic al Real Madrid esta temporada.

24- Tope de puntos de Reyes frente al Barça en sus 41 Clásicos ACB y en su etapa estudiantil.

23- Años de MVP con solo Sabonis, Navarro y Reyes repitiendo galardón. Navarro tiene el récord con 3 pero Reyes puede igualarle.

22- Clásicos ACB que ha ganado Laso, segundo en el club solo por detrás de Lolo Sainz (34).

21- Victorias de Pablo Laso frente a Xavi Pascual.

20- Triunfos del Barça en casa esta temporada en Liga Endesa, con 16-1 en regular y 4-0 en Playoff. Solo el FIATC Joventut pudo vencer en el Palau.

19- Finales consecutivas del FC Barcelona en competiciones ACB. Desde la Copa de 2009 no falta a ninguna.

18- Títulos ligueros del Barça en su historia.

17- Puntos de media que roza Llull (16,8), máximo realizador en este Playoff.

16- Victorias para ambos en casa en liga regular, con un balance ambos de 16-1. El Real Madrid llegó a ponerse con 16-0.

15- Trofeos ligueros del Barça en era ACB.

14- Jugadores que han jugado en ambos clubes (Abad, Ortiz, Galilea, Savic, Djordjevic, Alston, Digbeu, Hawkins, Bodiroga, Sánchez, Tomic, Lampe y Bourousis). Los dos últimos, desde la 2013-14.

13- Finales de competiciones ACB ganó cada uno cuando se enfrentó a su rival. De las últimas 7, 6 fueron del Real Madrid.

13- Finales ligueras para Juan Carlos Navarro

12- Veces se han visto en una final ACB Real Madrid y FC Barcelona, con 6 triunfos para cada equipo.

11- Partidos jugó en 2 temporadas como madridista Lampe, el gran verdugo blanco en el último Playoff Final, con un triple decisivo en el 5º partido.

10- Ocasiones que ganó el Barça un título de esas 18 finales ACB consecutivas.

9- Trofeos ligueros para el Real Madrid en era ACB.

9- Veces en las que se midieron el primero y el segundo de la regular en el Playoff Final. En 5 de ellas ganó el segundo.

9- Ocasiones en las que ganó el equipo con factor cancha en contra de 28 precedentes.

9- Veces en las que acabó la serie final en 3-2, el resultado más repetido.

8- Títulos para Navarro, con 4 subcampeonatos.

7- Equipos ganaron la regular y la Liga Endesa en una misma temporada.

7- Ocasiones en las que hubo un 3-0 final.

7- Veces que ganó la Liga Endesa el primero de la regular y también las veces en las que las ganó el segundo. Empate.

6- Clásicos esta temporada, con 4-2 de balance para el Real Madrid.

5- Veces en las que el segundo le ganó al primero de 9 precedentes.

4- Ocasiones en las que hubo un 3-1 final.

4- Veces en las que se vieron un equipo que ganó la semifinal por 3-1 y otro que lo hizo por 3-2. En tres de esas 4 ganó el equipo que llegó más descansado (3-1).

3- Títulos que lleva esta temporada el Real Madrid. Ahora busca el cuarto.

3- Ocasiones en las que acabó el Playoff Final por 1-3 o por 0-3.

2- Jugadores que han sido capaces de ser MVP de la regular y del Playoff Final en un mismo año: Sabonis y Splitter. Es el reto de Reyes.

2- Veces en las que el Playoff final se resolvió por 2-3.

1- Solo un trofeo para dos equipos. ¡Todo es posible!


----------



## spam (18 Jun 2015)

xilebo dijo:


> Arriba ese palacio !!! vas a ir spam a verlo ? yo quiero ir el viernes y domingo a verlo en directo



Qué más quisiera macho... pero no soy de Madrid, me cae muchísssimo más cerca el Palau, y a dejarme el jornal y la salud en esa cancha turca no voy ni atao ::

Tocará berrear delante del televisor. Pero valdrá la pena si ganan. Los que estéis en el Palacio, ya podéis empujar por los que nos quedamos en casa


----------



## The Replicant (18 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> Buenas noticias para los madridistas (menos para directivo AIG ): el Farsa renueva a Timoc, por 3 temporadas y un pastizal. Ya sabéis mi satisfacción porque sea Timoc, y no un verdadero crack, el 5 titular del Farsa. Pues bien, esto cierra la puerta a que fichen a gente como Marjanovic.



pues si hamijo ya sabes que ahi discrepamos, con que nos casque "sólo" 20 puntos por partido en los playoff ya me daré por satisfecho.

Se ha confirmado lo de Thompkins y por lo que he visto tiene muy buena pinta :Aplauso:

Mañana empieza la final, la verdad es que lo veo bastante bien sobre todo por el factor campo y porque parece que el equipo por fin ha despertado después de la pájara post final four. En cambio el Farsa parece que va a la baja, pero no nos podemos fiar.

El primer partido es super importante, y ya puestos si ganamos los dos primeros pues miel sobre hojuelas... ::

---------- Post added 18-jun-2015 at 13:21 ----------




spam dijo:


> Qué más quisiera macho... pero no soy de Madrid, me cae muchísssimo más cerca el Palau,



joder tio, pues estamos igual, yo también estoy en territorio comanche...::


----------



## xilebo (18 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> Qué más quisiera macho... pero no soy de Madrid, me cae muchísssimo más cerca el Palau, y a dejarme el jornal y la salud en esa cancha turca no voy ni atao ::
> 
> Tocará berrear delante del televisor. Pero valdrá la pena si ganan. Los que estéis en el Palacio, ya podéis empujar por los que nos quedamos en casa





directivo AIG dijo:


> pues si hamijo ya sabes que ahi discrepamos, con que nos casque "sólo" 20 puntos por partido en los playoff ya me daré por satisfecho.
> 
> Se ha confirmado lo de Thompkins y por lo que he visto tiene muy buena pinta :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Vaya por dios, no podeis vivir los dos en peor sitio :::ouch:::

Darlo por hecho spam, me dejare la garganta en el palacio... uff ni te imaginas como se pone ante el barcelona, tuve la suerte hace dos años asistir a la final que encima gano el madrid la liga y como se grita y apoya el palacio. El año pasado no pude asistir y perdio la liga el madrid...parece que aquella vez traje suerte, a ver este año ::


----------



## spam (20 Jun 2015)

Eh, que ganamos el primer partido y nadie dice nada!
A ver si mañana ganamos el segundo, joder. La cosa se pondría bastante bien.
Y ojo a Hezonja, qué bueno es el cabrón, penetra, tira bien, ofensivamente es completísimo... menos mal que se va ya a la NBA, porque ese tío nos hubiera podido hacer pupa muchos años.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> Eh, que ganamos el primer partido y nadie dice nada!
> A ver si mañana ganamos el segundo, joder. La cosa se pondría bastante bien.
> Y ojo a *Hezonja*, qué bueno es el cabrón, penetra, tira bien, ofensivamente es completísimo... menos mal que se va ya a la NBA, porque ese tío nos hubiera podido hacer pupa muchos años.



pues si, y se ha pasado la mitad de temporada prácticamente sin salir del banquillo. Son las decisiones que nadie entiende de Xavi Pascual :ouch:. Ahora al que tiene "puteado" es a Abrines.

Buen primer partido, con muchos jugadores aportando puntos y bastante bien en defensa. Cuando un jugador te mete unos triplazos como los de Hezonja sólo queda quitarse el sombrero, pero la defensa que le hizo Rudy en los últimos minutos fue sobresaliente.

Pues a ver si ganamos el segundo y la cosa se pondría muy de cara.

LOLASO forever! ::


----------



## Sonny (21 Jun 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues si, y se ha pasado la mitad de temporada prácticamente sin salir del banquillo. Son las decisiones que nadie entiende de Xavi Pascual :ouch:. Ahora al que tiene "puteado" es a Abrines.



Pascual tiene una plantilla brutal infrautilizada hasta decir basta.

A ver si le echan de una puta vez.


----------



## xilebo (21 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> Eh, que ganamos el primer partido y nadie dice nada!
> A ver si mañana ganamos el segundo, joder. La cosa se pondría bastante bien.
> Y ojo a Hezonja, qué bueno es el cabrón, penetra, tira bien, ofensivamente es completísimo... menos mal que se va ya a la NBA, porque ese tío nos hubiera podido hacer pupa muchos años.



Y tanto se ha puesto, toma ya 2-0 

R. Madrid 100 80 Barcelona

*El Madrid avasalla al Barça y está a un triunfo del título*







El equipo blanco sólo necesitó el primer cuarto para romper el partido a su favor. Sergio Llull fue el mejor con 24 puntos, 6 de 8 desde el triple.

El Real Madrid venció con contundencia y rotundidad al Barcelona en el segundo partido de la final de la Liga Endesa y se encuentra a un sólo triunfo de alzarse con el campeonato, el que sería el broche de oro a una temporada perfecta en la que el equipo blanco ya ha ganado la Supercopa, la Copa del Rey y la Euroliga.

El encuentro se resolvió rápido, ya en el primer cuarto gracias a un excelso Sergio Llull (24 puntos al finalizar el duelo) que dinamitó la defensa azulgrana con un 5/5 desde el triple en unos primeros 10 minutos que acabaron con un +21 para el Real: 31-10. Desde ahí, todo fue control para los de Laso que no se vieron inquietados en ningún momento por un Barça en el que sólo Doellman tiró del carro: 24 tantos.

Vaya dos dias de baloncesto de calidad en el palacio, a reventar...a ver si el madrid me da algo, porque cada vez que voy ganan ::


----------



## kirlov (21 Jun 2015)

Y con un presupuesto inferior 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Replicant (21 Jun 2015)

joder que partidazo, entraba absolutamente todo :Aplauso:. El partido se ha decidido en el primer cuarto. Gran ataque, gran defensa, desde el primer minuto, todo cojonudo.

Llull está que se sale, si se va a la NBA nos va a joder bastante.

Esto pinta muy bien, pero hay que ir con cuidado porque la cosa allí va a ser diferente.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2015 at 15:46 ----------




Sonny dijo:


> Pascual tiene una plantilla brutal infrautilizada hasta decir basta.
> 
> A ver si le echan de una puta vez.



la carencia que le veo yo al Barça es falta de músculo debajo del aro porque Tomic y Pleiss son dos pivots del mismo perfil. Pero aparte de eso tiene un buen equipo .A Pascual se le va bastante la olla.


----------



## xilebo (21 Jun 2015)

Sonny dijo:


> Pascual tiene una plantilla brutal infrautilizada hasta decir basta.
> 
> A ver si le echan de una puta vez.



Mira, yo he visto al farsa en directo jugando los dos partidos y lo he visto que ha llegado muy cansado, y el madrid lo ha dominado en todas las facetas y con mas hambre de jugar al baloncesto...le esta pesando mucho la eliminatoria contra el unicaja que hasta en algun partido le forzo la prorroga y que en el quinto las paso canutas el farsa para ganar :::: se notaba ya en el ultimo partido que no estaban bien...


----------



## kirlov (21 Jun 2015)

xilebo dijo:


> Mira, yo he visto al farsa en directo jugando los dos partidos y lo he visto que ha llegado muy cansado, y el madrid lo ha dominado en todas las facetas y con mas hambre de jugar al baloncesto...le esta pesando mucho la eliminatoria contra el unicaja que hasta en algun partido le forzo la prorroga y que en el quinto las paso canutas el farsa para ganar :::: se notaba ya en el ultimo partido que no estaban bien...



Que se quede Pascual 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sonny (21 Jun 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> la carencia que le veo yo al Barça es falta de músculo debajo del aro porque Tomic y Pleiss son dos pivots del mismo perfil. Pero aparte de eso tiene un buen equipo .A Pascual se le va bastante la olla.



Espero que larguen a Pascual de una vez.
Es empezar los partidos, ver a Satoranky de base titular y ponerme malo. No es un director de juego en absoluto, pero ahí sigue obcecado.
Luego tenemos el tema de Hezonja, que es un puto crack y no le ha sacado ni el 20% del rendimiento que le podría haber sacado.



xilebo dijo:


> Mira, yo he visto al farsa en directo jugando los dos partidos y lo he visto que ha llegado muy cansado, y el madrid lo ha dominado en todas las facetas y con mas hambre de jugar al baloncesto...le esta pesando mucho la eliminatoria contra el unicaja que hasta en algun partido le forzo la prorroga y que en el quinto las paso canutas el farsa para ganar :::: se notaba ya en el ultimo partido que no estaban bien...



No deberían estar más cansados que el Madrid por haber jugado un partido más de semis y deberían tener más hambre (o al menos algo) al no haber ganado nada.


----------



## spam (22 Jun 2015)

Vaya palizón el de ayer, joderrrr. Los tenemos groguis, como un boxeador sonado, falta darles el golpe de gracia para mandarlos a la lona (y dejarlos en coma). Hay que ir a hacer el 3-0 en el Palau el miércoles. Arrasarlos y que no queden ni las cenizas. Nada de ir a contemporizar pensando que tenemos 3 match balls. Es el momento. Jugando así, ni la majia del Palau va a poder remediarlo.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> falta darles el golpe de gracia para mandarlos a la lona (y dejarlos en coma).



sin pasarse tampoco, no sea que después vayan a fichar a un pivot...::

por cierto Timoc desaparecido, como el resto del equipo, solo Doellman ayer dio la cara


----------



## Limón (22 Jun 2015)

Vamos!!
Un partido mas y hacemos historia.


----------



## xilebo (22 Jun 2015)

LLULL IGUALA AL ZAR LITUANO

El Madrid tiene al 'nuevo Sabonis'







Entre los logros de Llull en su exhibición ante el Barça está el de ser el primer madridista en lograr 31 de valoración en un partido de la final desde el pívot en 1994.


----------



## spam (24 Jun 2015)

Bueno, esta noche tenemos cita con la Historia. Ojalá salgan con el cuchillo entre los dientes para destruir a la Farsa y en pocas horas estemos celebrando la temporada soñada. Va a haber que enfrentarse a la MAJIA del Palau, orquestada por un viejo hamijo de ellos, Hierrezuelo, que ya expulsó a Coach L. en silla de ruedas el año pasado, el día que perdimos la liga... pues bien, como no se anden con cuidado, el LOLaso va a atropellar a alguien... :fiufiu:


----------



## kirlov (24 Jun 2015)

Dicen que Navarro no juega , vamos a ver..... 


Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pericoburbujista (24 Jun 2015)

Enhorabuena Merengues... Felicidades por el título. Me ha encantado oir por TV3 a los " periodistas " culerdos llorar durante todo el partido...

Lo dicho. Felicidades por la Liga.


----------



## kirlov (24 Jun 2015)

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 24-jun-2015 at 21:00 ----------








Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 24-jun-2015 at 21:01 ----------

POKER historico CAMPEONES

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlett (24 Jun 2015)

*Supercopa, Copa del Rey, Euroliga y Liga Endesa.*

Tomar póker, y porque no hay más títulos en juego que si no...


*¡¡HALA MADRID!!*​

:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## kirlov (24 Jun 2015)

Ligas

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 24-jun-2015 at 21:19 ----------








Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 24-jun-2015 at 21:37 ----------

Gracias a los culerdos dopados por cedernos su pabellón para nuestra celebración 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## karnishovas (24 Jun 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Ligas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Felicidades por una gran temporada y un gran equipo. Por cierto, algunos comentarios diría que sobran: esto es basket!!


----------



## The Replicant (24 Jun 2015)

Toma!!!! 3 – 0, vaya repaso!!!!

nos hemos dejado remontar en el 3 er cuarto pero hemos reaccionado bien de la mano de un Carroll inmenso, grande Jeisy!

La aportación del banquillo ha sido determinante, partidazo también del Chapu y Maciulis.

Joder que temporadón! A ver si conseguimos mantener el equipo, sobre todo que no se vaya Lull, aunque lo veo dificil...

Si se queda y con la incorporación de Thompkins de pivot tenemos equipazo para varios años

Lolaso forever! ::


----------



## Sonny (24 Jun 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Gracias a los culerdos *dopados *por cedernos su pabellón para nuestra celebración



Eso explicaría muchas cosas.

El Barça durante esta final:

[youtube]uNvwe5kskNQ[/youtube]


----------



## Josillo (24 Jun 2015)

Falta por jugar la intercontinental desconozco si se juega para el próximo año:

Copa Intercontinental FIBA-EUROLIGA
Real Madrid vs. Bauru ( Brasil)


----------



## kirlov (24 Jun 2015)

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 24-jun-2015 at 22:53 ----------









Celebrándolo sobre el escudo del farsalona

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xilebo (25 Jun 2015)

Histórico el equipo de baloncesto del Real Madrid


----------



## qbit (25 Jun 2015)

No sólo los títulos, sino las palizas que les estamos metiendo a los culerdos. En el segundo partido de la final, +20. En la final de Copa, otra paliza. En la semifinal de la Euroliga del año pasado, otro palizón. En la final de copa de hace unos años, otra.

Así me gusta, que se vayan escocidos cada vez que juegan contra el glorioso.


----------



## jester (25 Jun 2015)

Momento histórico de nuestra sección de Baloncesto. Un equipo que probablemente no esté entre los 5 mejores presupuestos de Europa.

Muchas Gracias a toda la sección y especialmente a Laso por cambiar la dinámica de un equipo que pasaba sin pena ni gloria temporada tras temporada.

Parece como si la sección se hubiera modernizado y supieran exactamente que tipo de jugador fichar porque el nivel de acierto es espectacular.

Muchas Felicidades!!!!


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (25 Jun 2015)

Inmenso lo de este equipo y sobre todo gracias a Pablo Laso. 

Recuerdo esos momentos en los que a muchos no nos habría importado que hubiesen echado a Laso a final de la temporada pasada, ni que hubiesen cortado a Carroll hace unos meses, que Felipe estuviese dando de comer a las palomas en un Unicaja de la vida desde la estampida de Messina, que Slaughter se hubiese marchado al Maccabi en navidades o que en su día Tomic hubiese renovado hasta 2018 por 2 kilos. 
También recuerdo que el fichaje de Rivers prometía menos que el de Kennedy Winston o la indignación por el fichaje de Laso, por el que hubo que pagar cláusula de rescisión.
También cuando Cagancho era un vulgar tabernero colega de mus de Floper y Herreros era conocido como Alberto Errores.

En fin, probablemente el mejor año en la historia de la sección. Si "el pueblo" hubiese hablado...

La salida de Llull es un hecho, pero ahora hay confianza en lo que nos puedan traer en su puesto tras los aciertos de KC o Maciulis, no fichando según la lista del supermanager.


----------



## xilebo (25 Jun 2015)




----------



## spam (25 Jun 2015)

Viva el LOLaso, joder. Y cómo es el deporte y la vida, comparando la situación hoy con la de hace un año exactamente, con Laso saliendo expulsado en silla de ruedas del Palau y el equipo perdiendo los títulos gordos en los momentos clave por falta de fe y saber hacer. Los que en algun momento llegamos a dudar de él, debemos arrodillarnos ante el Profeta. El LOLaso ya es leyenda, y lo mejor es la ilusión y la identificación que crea en la afición. HESTO ES MUY JRANDE, HENORME.







Sobre el partido, la eliminatoria, y la temporada en general, qué decir... Llull está pletórico, mejor que nunca. No creo que podamos retenerle, y quizá lo mejor es que se vaya ahora, habiendo ganado todo, porque si espera una temporada es imposible que se marche con mejor sabor de boca. Los fichajes han sido muy acertados, todos han tenido su momento y han sido clave. El epítome de todo esto es, cómo no, el Chapu, que en un año ha ganado más que en el resto de su carrera. Ya lo dijo tras ser MVP de la F4, "vine para esto", y qué cierto es. En un año se ha ganado que le colguemos la camiseta. Y entre los que ya estaban, además de la solvencia de los de siempre, destacar el resurgimiento de Yeisi, que ha vuelto a demostrar que cuando entra en combustión es absolutamente HIMPARABLE. El único pero es la poca aportación de Bou, Mejri y Campazzo, los únicos retoques para el año que viene deberían estar ahí.

Un saludo para nuestro sufridor hamijo Chispeante, que debe andar pellizcándose todavía con esta temporada. Y mención también para el buen perder de Navarro ("Los árbitros han influido mucho durante todos los partidos de la serie. Es el Real Madrid")... y lo dice Navarro y el Farsa ::

Y por último, gracias Timoc, contigo empezó todo!


----------



## xilebo (25 Jun 2015)

spam dijo:


> Viva el LOLaso, joder. Y cómo es el deporte y la vida, comparando la situación hoy con la de hace un año exactamente, con Laso saliendo expulsado en silla de ruedas del Palau y el equipo perdiendo los títulos gordos en los momentos clave por falta de fe y saber hacer. Los que en algun momento llegamos a dudar de él, debemos arrodillarnos ante el Profeta. El LOLaso ya es leyenda, y lo mejor es la ilusión y la identificación que crea en la afición. HESTO ES MUY JRANDE, HENORME.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que bueno :XX::XX::XX:







Y algunos apuntes:


----------



## artemis (25 Jun 2015)

Una vez mas el mejor fichaje de Floren para el baloncesto y MVP del partido ha sido para Hierrezuelo... esas tecnicos en momentos oportunos y esas faltas incomprensibles son obra y arte siempre del mismo...

Hierrezuelo


----------



## xilebo (25 Jun 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Una vez mas el mejor fichaje de Floren para el baloncesto y MVP del partido ha sido para Hierrezuelo... esas tecnicos en momentos oportunos y esas faltas incomprensibles son obra y arte siempre del mismo...
> 
> Hierrezuelo


----------



## Fatty (25 Jun 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Una vez mas el mejor fichaje de Floren para el baloncesto y MVP del partido ha sido para Hierrezuelo... esas tecnicos en momentos oportunos y esas faltas incomprensibles son obra y arte siempre del mismo...
> 
> Hierrezuelo



Claro, claro, los arbitros cuyo jefe es Paco Monjas "ayudan" al Madrid, lo que hay que leer. Repasete los arbitrajes de los Madrid-Barça del 86 para aca anda. ::

Apunte importante, el año pasado perdimos 12 partidos y se nos fue Euroliga y Liga, amen de llegar "fundidos". Este año hemos perdido 14 y lo hemos ganado todo, la lectura esta clara. :


----------



## xilebo (25 Jun 2015)

Johnny Torrio dijo:


> Claro, claro, los arbitros cuyo jefe es Paco Monjas "ayudan" al Madrid, lo que hay que leer. Repasete los arbitrajes de los Madrid-Barça del 86 para aca anda. ::
> 
> Apunte importante, el año pasado perdimos 12 partidos y se nos fue Euroliga y Liga, amen de llegar "fundidos". Este año hemos perdido 14 y lo hemos ganado todo, la lectura esta clara. :



Ahi ha estado la clave este año, dosificarse, ganar con mas eficacia y menos espectaculo que años anteriores y llegar perfecto a final de temporada, si es que el 3-0 de la final lo dice todo :: recuerdo esta temporada que por noviembre o diciembre habia un bache de juego y derrota dolorosas (en malaga el unicaja le metio un buen meneo : pero el equipo se estaba preparando para tener el punto bueno en copa, euroliga y en el final de liga, los playoff casi perfecto, se gano en valencia los dos partidos...

ASÍ GANÓ LOS CUATRO TÍTULOS CULMINANDO UN AÑO HISTÓRICO

*Un póker para la historia: La impensable temporada perfecta paso a paso*

Triplete histórico al conquistar por primera vez en 41 años la Liga, Copa del Rey y la Euroliga y un póker sin precedentes sumando la Supercopa. El Madrid de baloncesto firma la mayor gesta de su historia con un 3-0 ante su enemigo histórico y en el escenario del que salía el año pasado expulsado en silla de ruedas Pablo Laso.

Pensar hace un año en esta gesta sonaba a ciencia ficción. El técnico estaba en el punto de mira y siguió en el puesto de milagro pese a que su relevo ya tenía nombre y apellidos (Fotis Katsikaris) y el club le privó de sus ayudantes (Jota Cuspinera y Hugo López). Por si fuera poco, los retoques del equipo, las altas y las bajas chocaban: Darden y Draper, dos especialistas fetiche de Laso, hacían las maletas y sus relevos, Campazzo y Maciulis, despertaban más dudas que seguridad. Rivers completaba el juego exterior y Nocioni aportaba la veteranía de un experto con carácter ganador encomendado en dar ese plus en los momentos de la verdad.

Pero faltaba algo. O mucho. Según se mire. Mirando al eterno rival y reciente verdugo parecía que las diferencias eran insalvables en verano. Entonces llegó Ayon, cuyos derechos tenía el Barça y que fue descartado desde Barcelona por excedente de interiores: Tomic, Pleiss, Doellman, Lampe... Lo que parecía que sobraba o no tenía hueco en un sitio, era pieza que le faltaba al rompecabezas blanco que de entrada seguía despertando dudas.

Dudas que no solventó ni la conquista de la Supercopa con un Llull estelar y con gran aportación de Ayon pese a llevar un par de entrenamientos. Ya se sabe, la Supercopa es un torneo comodín que es residual si se pierde y se ensalza cuando se gana.

Las dudas siguieron y las comparaciones con el Madrid de la anterior campaña, el imparable Madrid de los récords, eran sangrantes. Y la constante sensación de que la cabeza de Laso pendía de un hilo. De fondo aparecían los nombres de Katsikaris, el de Djordjevic -que llegó a adelantar en las quinielas al griego- y hasta el mismo Tabak, ayudante de Laso. El Madrid no terminaba de convencer y ni mucho menos arrasaba como en antaño pero se exponía un mismo argumento: "Ya vimos el año pasado que arrasar durante toda la temporada no sirvió para ganar los títulos". Y el año se cerró con derrotas ante Estudiantes, Bilbao, Barcelona y Unicaja con mala imagen.

En enero el equipo se rehizo. Cambio brutal. La cuesta de enero se hizo una rampa de lanzamiento. Así se llegó a la Copa. Y con Slaughter estrenando pasaporte Cotonou lo que le permitió entrar de lleno en el equipo y no tener que irse a Israel como estaba previsto. Rudy se llevó el MVP con 22 de valoración, y Nocioni, muy cuestionado hasta entonces, empezó a despejar las dudas existentes.

Con viento a favor se llegó a la Final Four en casa tras un 3-1 al Efes en cuartos. Presión por las dos finales de la Final Four perdidas en las dos anteriores ediciones y dudas sobre el favoritismo: primero tocaba el ogro Obradovic y en caso de ganar el todopoderoso CSKA o el peligroso Olympiacos. Tocó rival griego y se acabó con una sequía de 20 años. Adiós a los fantasmas del pasado.

Lógica resaca europea en la recta final liguera en forma de derrotas antes de empezar el reto final: El triplete ansiado con la Liga, algo que sólo se había logrado en las temporadas 1964-65 y 1973-74 y un póker sin precedentes con la Supercopa.

El affaire del pasaporte de Panko salpicó a Slaughter, que para evitar problemas volvió a ser estadounidense y el Madrid se cargó para los playoffs a Campazzo, que tampoco había aportado gran cosa en todo el año. Así, y con la testimonial aportación de Doncic, la perla del presente con futuro prometedor, el Madrid se cargó en la primera ronda al Granca y sufrió lo indecible ante un mermado Valencia para plantarse en la final. Allí espero al Barça, que casi pierde un 2-0 a favor ante Unicaja y que en la final se convirtió en un saco de boxeo para un entonadísimo Madrid.

Histórico año blanco (y en blanco para el eterno rival) que habrá convertido en multimillonaria a algún atrevido apostador por estas fechas el año pasado. Si es que alguien fue así de visionario. Ahora toca ver que espera el futuro más inmediato. Por que el Madrid es así. No hay tiempo para disfrutar. ¿Qué pasará con Bourousis y Mejri? ¿Y el futuro de los Sergios está en Madrid o en la NBA? ¿Y alguien cuestion ahora a Laso?


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (25 Jun 2015)

spam;14467107... Y mención también para el buen perder de Navarro ("Los árbitros han influido mucho durante todos los partidos de la serie. Es el Real Madrid")... y lo dice Navarro y el Farsa :roto2:
....[/QUOTE dijo:


> Muy triste la Xavización de Navarro y su próxima Casillización, nos lo comeremos con patatas en el Eurobasket por decreto. Espero que siga con los pantumacas hasta los 40.


----------



## BillyJoe (25 Jun 2015)

Lo de Navarro es de traca. Está *cojo* por su fascitis plantar. Y vale, es un cojo buenísimo, con visión de juego, y tiro, pero es un cojo y los cojos no juegan al baloncesto, se retiran.

Como madridista, eso si, encantado de que juegue, así el Farsa está peor.


----------



## kirlov (25 Jun 2015)

xilebo dijo:


>



Pobres biliosos tanto pedir nuestro estadio y van y nos prestan su pabellón para que celebremos y además con el escudo para que hagamos nuestras necesidades...... 







Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Limón (25 Jun 2015)

Grandisima gesta, seguimos siendo los mejores!


----------



## karnishovas (25 Jun 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Pobres biliosos tanto pedir nuestro estadio y van y nos prestan su pabellón para que celebremos y además con el escudo para que hagamos nuestras necesidades......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Señorío ahí, claro que si,que se note...


----------



## Don Depresor (25 Jun 2015)

Paso, felicito a los merengues, del baloncesto, de bien y me voy.

¡Enhorabuena shurs!


----------



## kirlov (25 Jun 2015)

Assssias 







Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## clemenzzza (25 Jun 2015)

TRI TRI TRIPLE: LA LEYENDA DEL CARRITO DEL PESCAO



> *LA LEYENDA DEL CARRITO DEL PESCAO*
> 
> Era el momento más difícil de la temporada. Los cimientos del lasismo se tambaleaban. 2014, el año en el que el Madrid se dejó por el camino la Euroliga de Milán y la Liga de la resaca en el Palau, se cerraba con 2 derrotas en Barcelona y Málaga que colocaban el proyecto al borde del abismo. Bueno, para ser justos, eso era lo que pensaba mucha gente, yo entre ellos. Veía síntomas de agotamiento, de desgaste, indicios heredados de un verano en el que Pablo Laso estuvo durante semanas en el punto 50 de un dardo que nunca se llegó a lanzar. Me equivoqué. Lo he reconocido en varias ocasiones y es obligado y necesario hacerlo 100 veces más.
> 
> ...


----------



## xilebo (25 Jun 2015)

La vida es muy caprichosa


----------



## Pzkpfw (26 Jun 2015)

tenía ganas de pillar a las madrilufas... ale ahí tenéis:













los madrilufos que hunden Madrid y España.


----------



## xilebo (26 Jun 2015)

Pzkpfw dijo:


> tenía ganas de pillar a las madrilufas... ale ahí tenéis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (27 Jun 2015)

Pedazo de foto.Empotrarse a la Cifuentes con la camiseta del Madrid puesta... fapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## xilebo (29 Jun 2015)

TRAS EL ESPECTACULAR PÓKER DE ESTA TEMPORADA

*¿Qué lugar ocupa el Madrid de Laso en la historia del baloncesto?*







"Como todo lo que se logra, después con la cabeza bien fría y con el tiempo se da uno cuenta de lo que alcanza". Tal vez las palabras de Nocioni sean la mayor verdad. Tal vez sea imposible analizar la dimensión y trascendencia de lo logrado por este Real Madrid de Pablo Laso hasta que pasen los años y la perspectiva permita analizar en frío cada mérito del camino.

Pero, en pleno apogeo madridista, con un poker histórico en la mano y mil cifras que avalan su nivel de estos años, el debate es lógico. ¿Puede ser este el mejor Real Madrid de la historia? Los números hablan, las estrellas opinan y las leyendas del club se atreven a opinar.

*Las cifras*

*9 títulos en 4 años.* El Real Madrid ha conquistado, con Pablo Laso en el banquillo, una Euroliga (2015), dos Ligas Endesa (2013 y 2015), tres Copas del Rey (2012, 2014 y 2015) y 3 Supercopas Endesa (2012, 2013, y 2014).

*13 finales de 16 posibles.* El conjunto madridista ha llegado a 13 de las 16 finales que podía llegar en estos 4 años, quedándose únicamente fuera de 3 de los campeonatos disputados. Cronológicamente, el Real Madrid llegó a las finales de la Copa del Rey 2012, Liga Endesa 2012, Supercopa Endesa 2012, Euroliga en 2013, Liga Endesa 2013, Supercopa Endesa en 2013, Copa 2014, Euroliga 2014, Liga Endesa 2014, Supercopa Endesa 2014, Copa 2015 , Euroliga 2015 y Liga Endesa 2015. Tan solo falló a su cita con la final en su primer título disputado, Supercopa Endesa 2011, además de en la Euroliga de la 2011-12 y la Copa 2013.

*El final de varias maldiciones.* Este Real Madrid ha conseguido poner fin a sequías muy largas en club en varios campeonatos en concreto. ¿Que llevaba el equipo 19 años sin ganar la Copa del Rey? Llega Laso y consigue revalidar en Barcelona 2012 el título conquistado en 1993. Y vendrías dos más. ¿Que llevaba el equipo 29 años sin Supercopa, más allá de que entre 1987 y 2004 no hubo? Aparece el entrenador madridista para darle tres títulos al Real Madrid, en 2012, 2013 y 2014. Especialmente celebrado fue el fin de la sequía en Euroliga, conquistando el máximo trofeo continental después de 20 años en este 2015.

*Un 27-0 para la historia.* El Real Madrid, con muchos jugadores que hoy continúan en el equipo, logró en al 2013-14 el mejor arranque en la historia de la Liga Endesa, superando el 15-0 que era el anterior previo. En total.

*89-13 de balance.* El Real Madrid puede presumir de un balance fantástico en la regular durante las 4 temporadas con Pablo Laso en el banquillo. En el global de estos 4 años el equipo ha ganado 89 partidos y perdido solo 13. Para ver lo grande del dato, hay que tener en cuenta que el último Real Madrid campeón de Europa, aquel de Sabonis, sumó más derrotas aquel año (23-15) que las sufridas en estos cuatro años de Laso.

*Un fortín en casa.* El Real Madrid puede presumir de un 63-5 de balance como local en liga regular estas 4 temporadas, con un 16-1 el primer año, un 15-2 el segundo, otro 16-1 el tercer año y, el último, un 16-1 tras perder en la última jornada contra La Bruixa d’Or Manresa, tras el 16-0 inicial.

*El Madrid más anotador.* Un dato de impacto. Haciendo un ranking de los últimos 19 años, los tres Real Madrid más anotadores son los de las últimas tres temporadas de Pablo Laso. El equipo, además, consiguió su tope de anotación en un cuarto de siglo la pasada temporada, siendo el cuarto equipo con el actual formato liguero en superar los 3.000 puntos en una sola temporada.

*Un póker para recordar.* El Real Madrid logró el más difícil todavía y el “imposible” que rozó un Barça de leyenda en la 2009-10. Entonces, el cuadro barcelonista, uno de los más fuertes que jamás conjuntó, ganó Supercopa Endesa, Copa del Rey, Euroliga y, cuando tenía factor cancha a favor en la final para lograr el póker, se vino abajo frente al Baskonia y perdió por 0-3. Los madridistas, pioneros en este póker, superando gracias a la Supercopa Endesa los tripletes de 1965 y 1974.

*Y más récords.* Este Real Madrid para la historia suma muchas más récords en estos 4 años. Única primera vuelta saldada totalmente con victorias, 32 triunfos seguidos en ACB, 28 victorias seguidas en casa entre ACB y Euroliga, 28 triunfos seguidos en Liga Endesa superando al propio Real Madrid entre 1984 y 1985, dos topes de club de 38 victorias en una sola temporada (sumando regular y Playoff), primera vez con 100 puntos en un Playoff Final, mejor primer cuarto en una final de la historia (31-10), récord de triples en una Final Four (14), récord de triples en una Copa del Rey (16)… para recordar.

*Los argumentos*
Dijo una vez Lolo Sainz que de nada servía romper todos los récords históricos habidos y por haber si los topes no se traducían en títulos. El Real Madrid de los récords, el de la 2013-14 derivó en el Real Madrid del póker de la 2014-15. Si, como dijo el célebre entrenador, “los grandes equipos tienen como meta ganar títulos y no batir ese tipo de récords”, con 4 títulos en la mano esta temporada y 9 en la era Laso, el Real Madrid opta, ya sin disimulo, a ser uno de los mejores equipos vistos en la historia del club, que no es pequeña.

“Hemos entreado en la historia del baloncesto y del Real Madrid”, decía Felipe Reyes, consciente de que a un equipo tan histórico se le va a exigir lo máximo la próxima temporada: “Somos el Real Madrid y todos los años jugamos para levantar títulos. Solo podemos firmar lo máximo, que es ganarlos todos. No pasa todos los años y esta vez la primera vez que ocure… pero somos el Real Madrid”.

Rudy Fernández asiente, hablando de “temporada histórica” por ganar 4 títulos. El póker es algo histórico. Poder conseguir estos 4 trofeos te da mucha energía, por saber que hemos hecho historia en este grandísimo club. Y aquí no debe acabar. Hay que seguir con esa dinámica positiva y trabajar con la misma humildad”.

Andrés Nocioni da otra visión. Y es que los éxitos, como todo en esta vida, se saborean mejor con el tiempo. La perspectiva hará aún más grande a este Real Madrid en opinión del argentino. “Como todo lo que se logra, después con la cabeza bien fría y con el tiempo se da uno cuenta de lo que alcanza. Ya me pasó con Argentina y ahora con el Real Madrid. Son proezas que con el tiempo toman mucho más color. Ganar siempre es lo mejor que puede pasarte en este deporte. Es muy importante triunfar y a todos les gusta, eso quiere decir que uno puede dormir tranquilo por hacer las cosas bien y haberse esforzado al máximo”.

En la rueda de prensa posterior a la consecución de la Copa del Rey, Pablo Laso dijo una sentencia que le marcará como técnico: “Cuando la temporada pasada todos hablaban de nuestro juego, un amigo me dijo que nadie se acordaba quién ganó el Mundial del 82, pero todos se acordaban del Brasil del 82”. El técnico intentó imponer un estilo que ahora, con todos los trofeos que van de su mano, lo hacen inolvidable e inmortal.

Y las propias leyendas del Real Madrid le dan la razón. “Es sin duda uno de los mejores equipos de la historia”, afirma tajante Emiliano Rodríguez. “La temporada no ha podido ser más brillante. Cosas como esta se repiten pocas veces en la historia y he tenido la suerte de poderlo vivir de esta manera, tan cercanos al equipo y disfrutando además de ese baloncesto espectacular que llevan dentro todos estos jugadores”.

“Este equipo lleva varios años jugando junto y eso también da un carisma especial al grupo. Además, las incorporaciones nos han mejorado a nivel físico y eso ha sido muy importante para terminar bien la temporada. También ha sido fundamental la entrega y unión del grupo. Son hombres que sienten el equipo, que sienten el baloncesto y que le han dado al Real Madrid un año imborrable”, apuntó.

Corbalán, además, mira al futuro, deseando que la base de este equipo se mantenga para que este Real Madrid sea aún más de leyenda en los años venideros: “No sé si marcarán época porque hay ahora un mercado más abierto y cualquier jugador puede irse con más facilidad o marcharse a la NBA. Antes era mucho más difícil que un equipo estructurado como el nuestro tuviera la pérdida de un jugador. Si este Real Madrid mantiene esa estabilidad, creo que será un equipo que todavía tiene recorrido”.

En la opinión del mítico base, “es una alegría, aparte de por ser el club en el que me crié, porque se ha premiado un baloncesto intuitivo, fresco, bonito y vertical. Realmente un baloncesto espectáculo, en contra de esos baloncestos que la gente se ha empezado en hacer en estos últimos 20 años. Y se está produciendo un pequeño cambio de tendencia. Es un equipo que se ha endurecido un poco con la llegada de Nocioni y Ayón, que les dio consistencia. Es una vocación de baloncesto total, de aspirar a llegar a la canasta pronto, meter lo antes posible, pero sin renunciar a la defensa. Hacer de la intuición del jugador y de su capacidad un baloncesto más bonito y plástico”.

Por último, otro histórico del Real Madrid, Clifford Luyk, hace un paralelismo claro entre este Madrid de Pablo Laso y el de Pedro Ferrándiz. “El gran secreto es que con Laso hemos vuelto a ver ese básquet que practicábamos en el 74 con Ferrándiz. Físicamente no hay comparación pero en el sentido táctico prácticamente es el mismo concepto. Es un gran mérito suyo de los jugadores, a los que les encanta un juego abierto, rápido y libre. Este es el secreto no solo para ganar 4 títulos, sino también para hacer disfrutar al público".

Al igual que Felipe Reyes, Clifford Luyk piensa que, además de un mérito, estos 4 títulos son casi una obligación para una entidad que lleva ese nombre y escudo: “Nuestro club tiene una exigencia máxima. Si ganas hoy, tienes que volver a ganar pasado mañana. Ahora ya nos vamos de vacaciones, pero el siguiente campeonato, sea cual sea, hay que ganarlo. Son exigencias que hacen grande a este club, son las exigencias constantes. A algunos jugadores esto les hace crecer y a otros no. Sólo los grandes jugadores pueden aguantar la exigencia de ganar siempre, porque si no es un fracaso”.

“Yo tuve la oportunidad de ganar los dos tripletes anteriores, pero nunca cuatro. Esta es la mejor temporada de la sección de baloncesto en la historia”, añadió para concluir de forma lapidaria el mito Luyk, consciente de que nuevas leyendas acaban de hacer en el club de sus amores.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jun 2015)

Don Depresor dijo:


> Paso, felicito a los merengues, del baloncesto, de bien y me voy.
> 
> ¡Enhorabuena shurs!



Un detalle que le honra mucho, Don... felicidades igualmente al Madrid de Basket...ha sido impresionante...el de fútbol, debería aprender de ellos...8:


----------



## geremi (29 Jun 2015)

Temporadón histórico que dudo se vuelva a repetir.

PD: En aliexpress venden la camiseta a 20 leros... me he pillado la blanca para tenerla de recuerdo, la calidad de la negra deja muchísimo que desear.


----------



## Limón (29 Jun 2015)

LLull esta fuera y ya se vera el Chacho, que ahora que ha arreglado su carrera la quiere joder otra vez..
Sonaba Draper.


----------



## spam (30 Jun 2015)

Limón dijo:


> LLull esta fuera y ya se vera el Chacho, que ahora que ha arreglado su carrera la quiere joder otra vez..
> Sonaba Draper.



Supongo que Llull probará en la NBA, hay que darlo por perdido pero mantengamos la esperanza hasta que se anuncie. Lo del Chacho no me lo tomo en serio, él es el primero que sabe que, aunque tiene magia, no tiene físico para la NBA. Va justo para el basket FIBA...

Lo de Draper no lo veo. Dio buen resultado aquí cuando estuvo, pero su momento ya pasó. Su rol (que cumplió con creces) era de especialista defensivo y refresco para los Sergios. No se le puede traer para pedirle más que eso. En Heces Pilsen, con más galones en principio, no ha dado buen resultado.

Se habla de muchos otros nombres, y no tengo ni idea de lo que se sacarán de la chistera. Hay muchas factores que influyen: cupos, extracomunitarios, quizá KC Rivers se pone estupendo para renovar... y tenemos por ahí a Lukita Doncic asomando la cabeza.

Cuantos menos cambios mejor. Si por mi fuera, Campazzo, Mejri & Bou OUT, Doncic, Hernangómez & Thompkins IN, y a campeonar. Pero claro, para ello los Sergios tendrían que seguir.


----------



## xilebo (30 Jun 2015)

MADRID, BARÇA, UNICAJA Y BASKONIA, REPRESENTANTES ACB

*La Euroliga empieza ya: estos son los 24 participantes para 2015-16*







Real Madrid, FC Barcelona, Laboral Kutxa y Unicaja de Málaga volverán a ser la próxima temporada los cuatro representantes españoles en la Euroliga, han informado este lunes y los organizadores de la máxima competición continental.

La lista de 24 participantes propuesta, que deberá ser refrendada el próximo 8 de julio, incluye invitaciones para Darussafaka Dogus (Turquía), Bayern Múnich (Alemania), Estrasburgo (Francia) y Lokomotiv Kuban (Rusia), pero no para el Alba Berlín, anfitrión de la Final Four en 2016.

Madrid, Barcelona y Laboral disponen de una de las once licencias tipo A -se dan tres por país- mientras que el Unicaja tendrá una del tipo B.

El listado también incluye, entre otros equipos, a los campeones de las ligas francesa (Limoges), polaca (Stelmet Zielona Gora), serbia (Estrella Roja), alemana (Brose Baskets Bamberg) e italiana (Dinamo Banco Di Sardegna Sassari).

Los 24 equipos que disputarán la Euroliga 2015-2016 son los siguientes:
-Anadolu Efes Istanbul (Turquía) (Licencia A)
-Khimki Moscow Region (Rusia) (Licencia B)
-Brose Baskets Bamberg (Alemania) (Licencia B)
-Cedevita Zagreb (Croacia) (Licencia B)
-Estrella Roja (Serbia) (Licencia B)
-CSKA Moscow (Rusia) (Licencia A)
-Darussafaka Dogus Istanbul (Turquía) (Invitación)
-Dinamo Banco di Sardegna Sassari (Italia)(Licencia B)
-EA7 Emporio Armani Milan (Italia) (Licencia A)
-FC Barcelona (España) (Licencia A)
-FC Bayern Múnich (Alemania) (Invitación)
-Fenerbahce Ulker Estambul (Turquía) (Licencia A)
-Laboral Kutxa Vitoria (España) (Licencia A)
-Limoges (Francia) (Licencia B)
-Lokomotiv Kuban Krasnodar (Rusia) (Invitación)
-Maccabi Electra Tel Aviv (Israel) (Licencia A)
-Olympiacos (Grecia) (Licencia A)
-Panathinaikos Atenas (Grecia) (Licencia A)
-Pinar Karsiyaka Izmir (Turquía) (Licencia B)
-Real Madrid (España) (Licencia A)
-Stelmet Zielona Gora (Polonia) (Licencia B)
-Strasbourg (Francia) (Invitación)
-Unicaja Malaga (España) (Licencia B)
-Zalgiris Kaunas (Lituania) (Licencia A)


----------



## spam (30 Jun 2015)

Islandizador dijo:


> > En Heces Pilsen
> 
> 
> 
> ::



Heces Pilsen, Unicaca, Caca Laboral, Violencia Basket... u know :

Marjanovic sí que es un pívot-pívot, pero no le veo aquí... cualquier otro club puntero le ofrecerá mejor contrato, y el LOLaso no cree en los pívots dominantes. Sería un desperdicio traerle aquí. Al menos, contentémonos con que no irá a la Farsa, que allí sí que nos haría pupa... bendito Timoc.

Además, mucho Marjanovic, pero acaso va a los toros como nuestro Masacre? Pues eso. No se puede ser más LOLaso que este brotha.


----------



## xilebo (30 Jun 2015)

*Scariolo hace oficial la lista para el Eurobasket: los 17 nombres*

Scariolo hace oficial la lista para el Europeo. Estos son los convocados.







*Felipe Reyes*, Pau Gasol, Marc Gasol, *Rudy Fernández*, Víctor Claver, *Sergio Llull*, *Sergio Rodríguez*, San Fernando Emeterio, *Pablo Aguilar*, Álex Abrines, *Daní Díez*, Pau Ribas, Xavi Rabaseda, Quino Colom, Guillem Vives, *Nikola Mirotic* y *Willy Hernangómez*.

"Va a ser un nuevo reto muy complicado. Nuestro objetivo es querer estar en los próximos Juegos clasificados de forma directa", señaló José Luis Sáez. "No vamos a poder contar con algunos jugadores pero sí con su compromiso y con sus ganas de querer estar. Gracias a Jose Manuel (Calderón), Ricky y a nuestro capi Juan Carlos Navarro", apuntó el presidente de la FEB

En negrita jugadores que juegan o han estado en el real madrid, hay unos cuantos


----------



## geremi (30 Jun 2015)

Llull se ha ganado el derecho a ir a la NBA, si se va se irá por la puerta grande, igualito que Mirotic el año pasado. Chacho no debería volver, ya se vió que no valía.

Bou, Campazzo y Mejri irán fuera, me da pena lo de mejri porque para mi tiene muucho potencial.

Al del Estralla Roja había que ficharlo pero si irá a un club que le de pasta de verdad.


----------



## kirlov (30 Jun 2015)

Ojala Calderón regresé pronto al basket europeo y juegue con nosotros 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (1 Jul 2015)

kirlov dijo:


> Ojala Calderón regresé pronto al basket europeo y juegue con nosotros
> 
> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk



Le quedan 2 años a razón de USD7M cada uno. Nulas posibilidades. Y la verdad, me cae bien y no sé quien sustituirá a llull ni si el Chacho se irá, que lo dudo, pero no me hace especial ilusión ver a Calderón de blanco.


----------



## spam (1 Jul 2015)

geremi dijo:


> Llull se ha ganado el derecho a ir a la NBA, si se va se irá por la puerta grande, igualito que Mirotic el año pasado. Chacho no debería volver, ya se vió que no valía.



No creo que se puedan comparar sus casos. Llull se iría absolutamente en la cima en cuanto a actitud, calidad y títulos, jugando mejor que nunca y en el mejor momento de una carrera donde además de corazón siempre ha ofrecido valentía y decisión, pidiendo la bola caliente y jugándosela aunque todas las anteriores las hubiese fallado; al contrario que Mirotic, que es muy bueno, pero el año pasado se arrugó en cada momento caliente de los que hubo, y eso fue uno de los detalles que sumaron para que no tocáramos chapa ni en ACB ni en EL. Además, Llull es adorado por todos y cada uno de los madridistas (equipo técnico incluido) por la piña que hace en el vestuario y la identificación que provoca en la hinchada por su carácter y su madridismo desaforado. En cambio, Niko, además de que algunos (entre los que me incluyo) pensaran que podría haber hecho más en algunos momentos clave, tenía algún roce con cuerpo técnico y directiva, y marchó casi de puntillas y despidiéndose por twitter, mientras que si Llull acaba marchando la despedida no me cabe duda de que será a lo grande.

Pese a todo lo dicho, ojalá algún día Niko vuelva hecho un jugador grande de verdad y podamos disfrutarlo aquí. La pena es que él marchó en un momento de decepción madridista, y con la sensación entre muchos de que podía haber hecho más. Y la comparación con Llull, que marcha con las alforjas llenas de títulos y el madridismo eufórico, y dejándose todo en la cancha, tal como es él, pues hace que Niko quede en peor lugar.



kirlov dijo:


> Ojala Calderón regresé pronto al basket europeo y juegue con nosotros
> 
> Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk



Uf, no veo lo de Calde. Aparte de que contractualmente es casi imposible (cobra 7 kilates), ya está cuesta abajo, y el LOLaso va un par de velocidades por encima de su ritmo. NO FICHAR.


----------



## xilebo (1 Jul 2015)

GANA EL 'ALEXANDER GOMELSKIY COACH OF THE YEAR'

*Pablo Laso es el nuevo 'Zorro Plateado' de Europa: 'Entrenador del Año'*







Pablo Laso, ganador de todo lo posible esta temporada con el Real Madrid, ha sido designado por sus colegas como el 'Entrenador del Año' de la Euroliga.

El técnico del Real Madrid sucede a David Blatt como el ganador del 'Premio Alexander Gomelskiy (el 'Zorro Plateado') Coach of the Year'.

Laso, tras una votación realizada por el resto de entrenadores de la competición europea, se lleva el premio al acabar primero por delante del griego del Olympiacos, Giannis Sfairopoulos, y el serbio del Alba de Berlín, Sasa Obradovic.

El técnico vitoriano conquistó el pasado mes de mayo la Euroliga con el Real Madrid, colocando al club madridista en la cima de Europa tras dos finales perdidas en las dos temporadas previas y después de veinte años en los que el conjunto de la capital de España no había saboreado la gloria en el viejo continente.

Pablo Laso, que este curso también ha logrado levantar con el Real Madrid tres títulos más (Liga Endesa, Copa del Rey y Supercopa de España), sucede en el palmarés al estadounidense David Blatt, que la pasada campaña alcanzó el cetro europeo con el Maccabi.

El galardón lleva el nombre de Alexander Gomelskiy, padre del baloncesto soviético y que logró ser campeón olímpico y del mundo con la URSS, además de levantar cuatro Euroligas, las tres primeras de la historia con el ASK Riga (1958 a 1960) y otra con el CSKA de Moscú en 1971.

El premio se entrega cada temporada desde 2005, año en el que falleció Gomelskiy, y entre sus ganadores está el actual técnico del Barcelona, Xavi Pascual, que lo recibió en 2010.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jul 2015)

TIENE CONTRATO HASTA 2018

*Llull aparca la aventura NBA y seguirá en el Madrid*







Sergio Llull deja a un lado los Rockets y la NBA para continuar en el Madrid, donde tiene contrato hasta 2018.


----------



## coz (2 Jul 2015)

Joder. Que buena noticia!


----------



## spam (2 Jul 2015)

Desde luego, si se confirma, es el fichaje del verano. Vamos a esperar, pero desde luego, ilusiona. El mejor movimiento sería mantener el bloque, y no tener que tocar las piezas clave sería perfecto.

No perdamos de vista que aunque se le renueve, dentro de un año se amplía el límite salarial en la NBA, los Rockets pueden tener más viruta que ofrecerle, y quizá le apetezca probar, en función de cómo haya ido aquí la temporada. Hasta entonces, que nos quiten lo bailao.


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (2 Jul 2015)

Gran error de Llull. 

Si eres un deportista de alto nivel, siempre querrás competir con los mejores. Ahora que ha ganado todo con el Madrid, y ha dominado, era el momento perfecto para intentar la aventura americana.

Sobretodo porque el equipo que le quería eran los Houston Rockets, finalista de la Conferencia Oeste.

Estamos de acuerdo en que su papel iba a ser suplente de Jason Terry. Hubiera disputado minutos contra Patrick Beverly y Pablo Prigioni, jugadores a mi juicio, inferiores a Llull.

Es cierto que no iba a tener la bola tanto como en el Madrid, más si cabe que en tu equipo hay jugadores como Harden , Ariza o Howard. Pero si tenemos en cuenta que el baloncesto de los Rockets se basa en transiciones rápidas con mucho movimiento de balón, Llull no iba estar esperando en una esquina a tirar triples como le pasó a Rudy con Mc Millan.

Es un jugador de casta, coraje y de echarle cojones. Es rápido, con lo que se hubiera adaptado muy bien a los Rockets. Y en una temporada tan larga de 82 partidos, la rotación es fundamental. Sus 15 - 20 minutos en función del rival, los hubiera jugado.

Ha tomado la vía fácil. Prefiere quedarse en una liga sencilla para él, donde sabe que es uno de los mejores. No se le puede recriminar, en Madrid se vive bien con pasta y se está muy a gusto yendo a ver los partiditos de tenis en la Caja Mágica, en vez de estar viajando de un día para otro por los Estados americanos.

Ahora, el tren sólo pasa una vez en la vida. Marcad mis palabras, este jugador no irá a la NBA.

Si no va ahora en su mejor momento deportivo, no va nunca. Se ha acojonado, se ha hecho caquita. Sabe que jugadores como Rudy o Sergio no hicieron gran cosa allí. Es más, probablemente ellos le hayan contado su experiencia de primera mano. Pero y los casos de Calderón o Ricky ? El 1º tuvo grandes momentos en Toronto, dejando huella. El segundo si las lesiones no le torturan más, podrá llegar al siguiente nivel. De los Gasol no hablo ya que son de otro mundo. 

Pero si eres tan competidor como aparentas, lo mínimo que puedes hacer es intentarlo.

Ahora, se acabó el sueño. Porque Houston traspasará tus derechos a un equipo de mierda, y porque los Rockets conseguirán otro jugador que aparezca de la nada que les guste más que tú, o porque echen a McHale y venga otro coach y no te quiera.

Eres un cobarde, Sergio Llull. Con la vida solucionada, rechazas la oportunidad de probarte, de ver el nivel que tienes con los grandes. Y encima en tu equipo estaría Prigioni, jugador con el que has compartido años en el Madrid y que te hubiera llevado a hacer una transición más fácil.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jul 2015)

Manitou2 dijo:


> Gran error de Llull.
> 
> Si eres un deportista de alto nivel, siempre querrás competir con los mejores. Ahora que ha ganado todo con el Madrid, y ha dominado, era el momento perfecto para intentar la aventura americana.
> 
> ...



Justo he pensado lo mismo yo, pero hay que verlo desde todos los puntos de vista :: esta claro que a llul la liga y euroliga se le ha quedado pequeña este año porque ha dominado todo...esta super preparado para la nba, sueño de muchos jugadores pero no de todos...Probar un año la verdad que no le iba a sentar mal, siempre puede volver a madrid. Navarro probo un año en memphis tenia muchas ganas de jugar, se hipoteco con el farse hasta las trancas, y luego ha vuelto. Hay que respetar su decision y alegria para el madrid si decide seguir como parece...


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (2 Jul 2015)

xilebo dijo:


> Justo he pensado lo mismo yo, pero hay que verlo desde todos los puntos de vista :: esta claro que a llul la liga y euroliga se le ha quedado pequeña este año porque ha dominado todo...esta super preparado para la nba, sueño de muchos jugadores pero no de todos...Probar un año la verdad que no le iba a sentar mal, siempre puede volver a madrid. Navarro probo un año en memphis tenia muchas ganas de jugar, se hipoteco con el farse hasta las trancas, y luego ha vuelto. Hay que respetar su decision y alegria para el madrid si decide seguir como parece...



Económicamente la oferta de Houston era ampliamente superior a la del Madrid. De hecho sería el rookie mejor pagado.

Y ya ni hablamos de lo que podría enriquecer una experiencia así a todos los niveles. En la NBA se mueve pasta de verdad, es otro mundo. Todas las comodidades, entrenadores personales, conoces Estados Unidos... en fin, todo lo inimaginable.

A nivel deportivo es el problema. Llull nunca fue un prodigio, es decir, un jugador que destacó rápidamente como Navarro, Rudy, Sergio o Ricky. Es un jugador que ha ido progresando paulatinamente, hasta ser lo que es hoy día. Y me jode que no vaya porque le veo perfectamente capacitado para encontrar su lugar allí, al menos, durante unos años. Jugadores peores que él lo han logrado.

La conclusión es simple. Tiene miedo de que su juego no cuaje allí y haga el ridículo. No hay mucho más que hablar.


----------



## Limón (2 Jul 2015)

HAce muy bien, aqui tenemos Euroligas que ganar.


----------



## spam (2 Jul 2015)

Manitou2 dijo:


> Gran error de Llull.
> 
> Si eres un deportista de alto nivel, siempre querrás competir con los mejores. Ahora que ha ganado todo con el Madrid, y ha dominado, era el momento perfecto para intentar la aventura americana.
> 
> ...



Yo también pienso que si Llull pensaba probar la NBA, éste era el momento, pudiendo marchar en su esplendor, jugando como nunca y con el zurrón lleno de títulos, y encima a un equipo contender y con posibilidad de minutos, perspectiva que puede cambiar el año que viene. Si no lo hace, sólo él sabe por qué, pero no será por falta de agallas, precisamente en un tío corajudo como Llull, que si fuera a Houston se llevaría más de una cantada por jugarse la última bola pasando de Harden... 

Ahora bien, tu tonillo es más bien el de alguien que tiene la polla merengue tan adentro que ya le asoma por la garganta, alguien que caga blanco cada día y no ve la hora de que Llull marche para que el Madrid se debilite. Eres un culé escocido por el 3-0 en liga, por la copa...? O un valencianista escocido con el triple de Llull en la prórroga en la Fonteta? Tranquilo, hay LOLaso para todos.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jul 2015)

spam dijo:


> Yo también pienso que si Llull pensaba probar la NBA, éste era el momento, pudiendo marchar en su esplendor, jugando como nunca y con el zurrón lleno de títulos, y encima a un equipo contender y con posibilidad de minutos, perspectiva que puede cambiar el año que viene. Si no lo hace, sólo él sabe por qué, pero no será por falta de agallas, precisamente en un tío corajudo como Llull, que si fuera a Houston se llevaría más de una cantada por jugarse la última bola pasando de Harden...
> 
> Ahora bien, tu tonillo es más bien el de alguien que tiene la polla merengue tan adentro que ya le asoma por la garganta, alguien que caga blanco cada día y no ve la hora de que Llull marche para que el Madrid se debilite. Eres un culé escocido por el 3-0 en liga, por la copa...? O un valencianista escocido con el triple de Llull en la prórroga en la Fonteta? Tranquilo, hay LOLaso para todos.



Jojo si es un cule ahi escondido, entonces este imagen del escudo y la liga del madrid le jodera ::


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (2 Jul 2015)

spam dijo:


> Ahora bien, tu tonillo es más bien el de alguien que tiene la polla merengue tan adentro que ya le asoma por la garganta, alguien que caga blanco cada día y no ve la hora de que Llull marche para que el Madrid se debilite. Eres un culé escocido por el 3-0 en liga, por la copa...? O un valencianista escocido con el triple de Llull en la prórroga en la Fonteta? Tranquilo, hay LOLaso para todos.




Me la suda tu equipo, me la suda la ACB y me la sudas tú. Y mi tonito es el de una persona que ha visto y ha jugado más baloncesto que el que podrías practicar tú en el resto de tu patética y miserable vida.

Todo correcto.


----------



## spam (2 Jul 2015)

Manitou2 dijo:


> Me la suda tu equipo, me la suda la ACB y me la sudas tú. Y mi tonito es el de una persona que ha visto y ha jugado más baloncesto que el que podrías practicar tú en el resto de tu patética y miserable vida.
> 
> Todo correcto.


----------



## kirlov (2 Jul 2015)

Buenas noticias 








Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-jul-2015 at 14:51 ----------

Hay que confirmar aun 

Enviado desde mi GETAWAY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## geremi (2 Jul 2015)

Aquí la gente solo piensa en el dinero y en la carrera... lo mismo él piensa más en su familia y en su felicidad.

Como dijeron una vez de Bodiroga, prefiere ser cabeza de ratón que cola de león.


----------



## spam (3 Jul 2015)

Islandizador dijo:


> Marc y Pau, han triunfado. Mirotic va camino, al menos está en un equipo con mucha relevancia mediática y que llega a playoffs.
> 
> Pero respetándolos muchísimo, creo que Ricky y Calderon por ejemplo, aunque se han ganado el respeto también, en especial Calderon, no ha sido un verdadero triunfo, exactamente. Espero que se me entienda al compararlo con ser campeón de Europa o MVP de finales... Quiero decir, que prefiero ser campeón de la Euroliga. Por no hablar de jugadores que han ido a peor (Claver), que siempre existe la posibilidad...
> 
> ...



Cómo banco tu comentario, hamijo. Creo que has retratado perfectamente la cuestión, al menos como la veo yo. Si eres blanco y europeo, más te vale rondar los 2'10 para ser medio relevante en la NBA. Para los jugadores exteriores, los yanks tienen el molde de negro atlético con más o menos puntería, y las universidades los sacan como churros cada año; contra ese tipo de jugador, los finos estilistas blanquitos no tienen nada que hacer, pues los niggas son prácticamente igual de buenos tirando (en ocasiones, mejores), y físicamente son aplastantemente superiores. Cuántos europeos pequeños han triunfado en la NBA y cuántos -entre ellos, jugadores de época como Navarro o Spanoulis- han fracasado?

En cambio, con los interiores, la cosa cambia. Un jugador de 2'08 en adelante siempre va a ser observado con atención (como mínimo), porque no hay tantos que sean medio buenos. Tienes opciones aún siendo blanco, porque aunque físicamente sean inferiores, los europeos tienen muchos más fundamentos y recursos y pueden destacar entre tanto NAF. Nowitzki, los Gasol, pero también Stojakovic... incluso Garbo hizo una carrera aceptable, y Mirotic probablemente también la hará.

Un dato para ilustrar todo esto: en los últimos veinte años, sólo en cuatro ocasiones el #1 ha sido para un jugador de menos de dos metros: Iverson, Rose, Wall e Irving. Y pensad si no han salido buenos jugadores de menos de dos metros en todo este tiempo... pero es porque ahí los tienen a capazos. Si es que joder, Jordan fue el #3 en 1984; vale que Rockets usaran el #1 con Olajuwon, para hacer torres gemelas con Sampson, pero es que Portland gastó el #2 en Sam Bowie! Sam Bowie!!!!! Solo por medir 2'16... normal que ahora los Hawks quieran a Tavares. O que Cleveland quisiera a Mejri. El kilo de siete pies se paga a precio de filete de kobe, el de seis pies a pedoputa.

Es por eso que si eres europeo y mides menos de dos metros, para pintar algo ahí has de ser no bueno, sino extraordinario, pero al nivel de Messi o CR7 -por poner un simil futbolístico- para paliar la desventaja física. Petrovic, en un año o dos más ´() hubiera podido hacer allí una gran carrera.

Eso sí, si vas a USA harás más dinero que en Europa, pero si no tienes un rol importante, ahí se acaban las ventajas. Un año entero viajando sin parar, jugando un porrón de partidos intrascendentes si no vas a un equipo contender, siendo carne de cañón y traspasos a tanto el kilo a mitad de temporada, y viendo los playoffs y las finales desde el sofá, como el resto de los mortales, así que de gloria poca. Aquí al menos hay varios títulos por disputar, pregúntenle al Chapu si ha disfrutado este año o no.

No era tan sencilla la decisión de Llull. Y dado su rol de base/escolta debería hacer más caso de los testimonios de Rudy, Chacho o Navarro que de los de los Gasol o Mirotic. Si se queda, tampoco se habrá equivocado.


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (3 Jul 2015)

Islandizador dijo:


> Marc y Pau, han triunfado. Mirotic va camino, al menos está en un equipo con mucha relevancia mediática y que llega a playoffs.
> 
> Pero respetándolos muchísimo, creo que Ricky y Calderon por ejemplo, aunque se han ganado el respeto también, en especial Calderon, no ha sido un verdadero triunfo, exactamente. Espero que se me entienda al compararlo con ser campeón de Europa o MVP de finales... Quiero decir, que prefiero ser campeón de la Euroliga. Por no hablar de jugadores que han ido a peor (Claver), que siempre existe la posibilidad...
> 
> ...




La progresión de Rubio ha quedado lastrada por las lesiones a una muy pronta edad. Pero ese chico iba camino de hacer grandes cosas importantes. Sólo en su año rookie le plantó cara a Westbrook y a los Heat de LeBron, haciendo un doble-doble en ambos partidos, pero dejando una sensación de control y espectáculo en todo momento. 

Respecto a Calde no estoy de acuerdo. Base a la antigua usanza, tuvo que luchar muchísimo para ganarse el pan. Tuvo un año espectacular cuando le quitó el puesto a T.J.Ford (en ese momento era la estrella) y a partir de ahí titular indiscutible. Máximo asistente de la historia de Toronto y apunto de batir el récord histórico de tiros libres consecutivos acertados (es 2º). Apunto de ser all - star una temporada. Es una leyenda en Toronto, y lo sé de 1º mano porque la gente allí le adora. Salir de Extremadura, para conseguir eso, para mí, ya es triunfar.

La NBA de ahora no es la de los años 80 o 90. La liga ha bajado muchísimo el nivel, porque ya no hay tantos hombres altos de calidad como antes, y el baloncesto no es tan físico, las reglas son muchísimo más permisivas. Al más mínimo contacto, falta. El más mínimo signo de encaramiento de un jugador a otro, flagrante.

SI hasta LeBron James hace pasos la mayor parte del tiempo, y nadie dice nada. Y no me refiero a los pasos de salida. Phil Jackson lo dijo hace poco, y el sabrá de esto más que nadie que ha entrenado a los 2 mejores escoltas de la historia.

Ahora mismo la figura del hombre alto tiene mucho menos protagonismo, y las finales son una clara muestra. Ni Bogut ni Mozgov fueron jugadores importantes, ni jugaron minutos importantes. Se juega más abierto que nunca, con menos movimiento de balón, más aclarados para el uno contra uno.

El baloncesto americano siempre será el mejor, estamos hablando de un continente, muchos jugadores, mucho físico, muchos medios, es uno de sus deportes. Pero ya no hay tantas diferencias como antaño. Que una selección plantara cara a USA es impensable. SIn embargo nosotros lo hicimos en la final de los Juegos Olímpicos de Pekín, el mejor partido que he visto nunca de nuestra selección. Hasta Jason Kidd dijo de Ricky Rubio, que su límite era el cielo. Al final lo han sido las lesiones.

Por mucho que la NBA baje su nivel, siempre será la mejor liga. Pero ahora mismo cualquier jugador experimentado a nivel FIBA puede tener muy buenos momentos allí. Tienes por ejemplo a Goran Dragic, jugador que pasó por la ACB, y cuya progresión ha ido en aumento.

Es cuestión de carácter por supuesto. Por eso dije que me encantaría a ver a Llull allí.Y no porque quiera que el Madrid se debilite, o por paranoias varias de aficionados acérrimos que sólo pueden ver los colores de su club, sino porque sé que el chaval lo haría muy bien allí. Y porque iría a un equipo aspirante al anillo, porque tendrías al lado a James Harden, uno de los mejores de la liga del cual podrías aprender mucho, le defenderías en los entrenamientos y eso te haría MEJOR de lo que eres, y sobretodo porque eres mucho mejor que Prigioni y Beverly, que es bueno en defensa pero un tronco en ataque.

Triunfar ? con la garra que tiene Llull a poco que hiciera algunas jugadas en defensa o alguna jugada rápida en transicción para clavar un triplazo y levantar al público con sus cojones, contagiaría el ánimo a sus compañeros y se ganaría el aprecio del Toyota Center sin ninguna duda.

Esa es mi perspectiva, ahora es el mejor momento posible. Si Llull se quiere quedar por la familia, por el bloque y la camaradería que tiene el Madrid para seguir ganando Ligas y Euroligas, tampoco se le puede recriminar, es obvio.

Pero como gran aficionado al baloncesto que soy, me encantaría verle allí, y cuanto antes mejor. Lo haría de putísima madre.

Sería muy emocionante, para nosotros, y sobretodo para él.


----------



## spam (3 Jul 2015)

Manitou2 dijo:


> [...] Es cuestión de carácter por supuesto. Por eso dije que me encantaría a ver a Llull allí.Y no porque quiera que el Madrid se debilite, o por paranoias varias de aficionados acérrimos que sólo pueden ver los colores de su club, sino porque sé que el chaval lo haría muy bien allí. Y porque iría a un equipo aspirante al anillo, porque tendrías al lado a James Harden, uno de los mejores de la liga del cual podrías aprender mucho, le defenderías en los entrenamientos y eso te haría MEJOR de lo que eres, y sobretodo porque eres mucho mejor que Prigioni y Beverly, que es bueno en defensa pero un tronco en ataque.
> 
> Triunfar ? con la garra que tiene Llull a poco que hiciera algunas jugadas en defensa o alguna jugada rápida en transicción para clavar un triplazo y levantar al público con sus cojones, contagiaría el ánimo a sus compañeros y se ganaría el aprecio del Toyota Center sin ninguna duda.
> 
> ...



Así sí, hombre. Así podríamos ponernos de acuerdo. Pero es que el tono de este mensaje no tiene nada que ver con el anterior, donde decías que Llull era un cobarde, un cagón y un acojonado. Que lo dijeras de otro, pues mira. Pero de Llull... tiene usía.

Que por cierto, parece que la oferta no era tan suculenta, y entre eso y que el Madrid le ha mejorado contrato, pues parece que se quedará. Lo que sí que es cierto es que quizá los Rockets no le esperen un año, y que, en el mejor de los casos, su rol y minutos sean menos de los que parecían en este año, y en el peor, que hayan cedido sus derechos a unos Bucks de la vida.

Las ofertas de Rockets y Jazz a Llull y Tomic estaban muy por debajo de lo esperado y por eso se quedan – Encestando.es



> *Las ofertas de Rockets y Jazz a Llull y Tomic estaban muy por debajo de lo esperado y por eso se quedan*
> Autor: Javier Maestro -
> 
> En febrero Tomic comentó en varias entrevistas que ir a la NBA era para él en estos momentos “la última oportunidad” de poder jugar en la mejor liga del mundo. En marzo, cuando recibió la visita del General Manager de los Rockets, Llull también pensó que ir a Estados Unidos era el paso siguiente de su carrera. Cuando ganó la Euroliga en mayo, pues empezó a valorarlo seriamente. Así lo confirman varias personas de su entorno.
> ...


----------



## Manitou2_borrado (3 Jul 2015)

Nunca pensé que Llull lo fuera, sólo hay que ver un partido suyo de él. Si reconozco que me jode que no vaya. Pero tú entraste muy duro también eh 

De hecho he tenido más de una discusión con unos colegas americanos que dicen que su juego no vale para allí. Los típicos que se creen que todo lo americano es mejor. Hay que ser objetivo cojones.

Ahora más al tanto de las cifras del contrato y demás, sólo puedo decir que se jodan los Rockets. Han apostado más por Beverly, que es un tipo que no ha demostrado NADA, que si lo traes a Europa no es nadie. Que se lo coman con patatas, espero que Llull haga otro temporadón y el año que viene con el nuevo contrato televisivo, seguro que consigue un contrato mucho mejor.


----------



## spam (3 Jul 2015)

Islandizador dijo:


> Hay un perfil de jugador, B. Jennings, B. Knight, Reggie Jackson, el propio Bervely, bueno, tiran hasta el agua de los floreros, en plan 15/40 = 30 puntos. De vez en cuando cuajan 20 asistencias y al día siguiente 0 puntos... Yo creo que a un outsider no le dejarían hacer eso, además, hay como un amor propio, son los nuestros y que tiren como quieren...
> 
> Al único que respeto es a Isaiah Thomas de Boston... y a Nate Robinson, curiosamente bajitos bajitos. Al resto me gustaría verlos en Europa...



Nate Robinson, qué jugón!!! Hace dos años, se marcó una exhibición en el cuarto partido de playoff contra Brooklyn Nets, parecía Jordan redivivo... Ojalá hubiera seguido en Chicago.

Qué partidazo aquel, joder. Victoria de los Bulls 142-134 tras tres prórrogas, con 34 puntos de Kryptonate, 23 de ellos en el último cuarto, de los cuales 12 fueron en los 3 últimos minutos, cuando Chicago perdía de 14. UN-BE-LIE-VA-BLE:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/P3t-DuslN4E" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Y perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## xilebo (6 Jul 2015)

PUDO SER EL 'ROOKIE' MEJOR PAGADO

*Llull renueva con el Madrid hasta 2021 tras plantar a la NBA*

Llull, que ha hecho oídos sordos a una millonaria oferta de Houston, ha renovado con el Real Madrid.


----------



## spam (9 Jul 2015)

Por primera vez en bastante tiempo, parece que tendremos un verano tranquilo en cuanto a entradas y salidas en la plantilla, una vez confirmada la continuidad de Llulldan, y dando por hecho el fichaje de Thompkins y la previsible repesca de Hernangómez, movimientos aún por confirmar, no obstante, al igual que la salida de Bouroussis y Mejri. Se mantiene lo que funciona, y se mejora lo que no -al menos en teoría-, de manera que las perspectivas son buenas.

Van moviéndose cositas, no obstante. Parece que *Campazzo* saldrá cedido y que Lukita *Doncic* ocupará su plaza, o al menos, frecuentará la plantilla con regularidad y tendrá minutos. Doblemente bueno porque, por un lado, dicen que el esloveno es increíble y está para partirla ya. Y por otro porque Campazzo irá a un equipo donde tenga galones y minutos (parece que puede ser el CAI) y creo que la próxima temporada nos sorprenderá agradablemente, porque ya he dicho alguna vez que me ha dado la sensación de jugar un poco cohibido aquí, como con el freno de mano y guardándose cosas. Además, es probable que durante esta temporada consiga el pasaporte italiano. Hay que seguir de cerca a nuestro Facundo.

El único jugador que no se sabe seguro si seguirá es *KC Rivers*. Tras una temporada irregular, empezando fulgurante, tomándose varios meses de vacaciones y destapándose como un suplente de lujo, creo que todos somos partidarios de que siga. Sin embargo, tenía un contrato de 1+1 (renovable si ambas partes estaban de acuerdo), y ayer salió en la lista de los jugadores no sujetos a tanteo (cosa que tampoco significa demasiado, ya que el tanteo solo afecta a ACB, y no parece probable que fiche por el Farsa). No obstante, parece que hay una oferta suculenta de Olympiacos (que nos levantó a Darden de la misma manera hace un año), y pueden surgir complicaciones con su pasaporte Cotonou: parece que este tipo de pasaportes solían darse bastante al tuntún y ahora las instituciones se van a poner serias, y quizá el pasaporte de KC y/o el de Masacre queden anulados; y en el caso de KC, si Olympiacos logra hacerle dudar y el Madrid se ve obligado a subirle el sueldo sería firmando un nuevo contrato, para lo cual tendría que presentar nueva documentación para validar el pasaporte Cotonou, o podría serle denegado y quedar como extracomunitario, con lo cual quizá el club tendría que buscar otro jugador, dado que Ayón y Thompkins también son extras, y que Slaughter -indiscutible para Coach L.- tiene un pasaporte cotonou aún más sospechoso que el de KC.

Dicen los expertos que el rol de KC es el más fácil de sustituir de los que hay en plantilla, pero yo, francamente, viendo el resultado que ha dado, no me complicaría la vida ni un momento. He is da man. Y parece ser -aunque también lo parecía con Tremendo hace un año- que KC quiere seguir y el club que KC siga. Además, San Emeterio, el recambio que se barajaba si Rivers salía, ha fichado por Valencia, cosa que creo que el Madrid no hubiera permitido si le constase que KC quería fichar por los griegos.

En cuanto al tanteo, algo sorprendente de primeras y que no han comprendido algunos aficionados, ha sido la renuncia del club a ejercer derecho de tanteo sobre *Dani Díez*, que acababa cesión en Guipúzcoa y contrato con el Madrid, y que ficha por Unicaca. Sorprende que el Madrid no haya al menos renovado al jugador para después cederlo si no tiene hueco en plantilla (que, tal como está el equipo, no lo tiene): es un jugador cupo, de un rol muy escaso en los jugadores nacionales (3 alto), con buena mano y rebote y parece que gran proyección. No obstante, se comenta sotto voce que su comportamiento extradeportivo deja que desear bastante, y que su actitud no convence a los técnicos, ni durante su primera cesión, ni el año pasado en la plantilla, ni este año, que han seguido vigilando. En cualquier caso, parece ser que la renuncia al tanteo ha sido pactada con Unicaca, permitiendo ficharlo sin encarecerlo, a cambio de una opción preferencial en dos o tres años si no se va a la NBA. Es una buena salvaguarda.

Para acabar, una mirada de reojo a los movimientos de la Farsa, que de momento, francamente no parecen demasiado inquietantes: renovaron a Timoc, han fichado a Lawal (físico e intimidador, pero con manos de madera) y a Diagné del Fuenla (supongo que soñando con que se convierta en N'Dong), Vezenkov (alapivot prometedor pero blandito en defensa y que puede marcharse enseguida a la NBA si la rompe) y Pau Ribas, solvente pero que puede solaparse en algunos momentos con Oleson o Navarro. Pretendían a Sonny Weems del CSKA, un jugón, pero se les ha ido a la NBA, así que tendrán que seguir con Thomas, que es de lo más potable que tienen.

Bendita tranquilidad estival, vale la pena hacer una buena temporada...


----------



## xilebo (9 Jul 2015)

DIFÍCIL ARRANQUE DE TORNEO PARA EL REAL MADRID

El campeón sale mal parado del sorteo de la Euroliga







Más suerte para el resto de representantes españoles







El Real Madrid tendrá un complicado arranque de Euroliga tras el sorteo que acaba de celebrarse en Barcelona. El campeón no tuvo mucha fortuna y estará en el grupo A junto a dos rivales poderosos como Fenerbahce y Khimki. Los desplazamientos a Belgrado (Estrella Roja) y Munich (Bayern) complican también la vida al equipo de Laso, cuyo último rival es el Estrasburgo galo.

El Laboral Kutxa deberá pelear en el grupo B. Clasificarse debe ser su objetivo en un viaje junto al Olympiacos y Anadolu Efes, en principio por encima, y Armani Milán, Cedevita y Limoges. El Barça parece tener más sencilla la ruta hacia el Top 16. El Panathinaikos y el Kuban serán sus principales rivales en la lucha por el liderato. El Pinar Karsikaya, el sorprendente campeón turco, visitará el Palau. Por último, el Unicaja tendrá en el grupo D al CSKA y al Maccabi, dos históricos. Se medirá también al campeón italiano, el Sassari.

Así ha quedado el sorteo:
GRUPO A: Real Madrid, Fenerbahce Ulker, Khimki, Estrella Roja, Bayern Munich, Estrasburgo

GRUPO B: Olympiacos, Anadolu Efes, Laboral Kutxa, Emporio Armani Milan, Cedevita Zagreb, Limoges

GRUPO C: FC Barcelona, Panathinaikos, Lokomotiv Kuban, Zalgiris Kaunas, Pinar Karsiyaka, Stelmet Zielona Gora

GRUPO D: CSKA Moscú, Maccabi, Unicaja, Brose Baskets, Darussafaka, Sassari


----------



## spam (25 Jul 2015)

Supongo que ya estáis al tanto de que, de un día para otro y sin comerlo ni beberlo, nos hemos quedado sin KC Rivers. El asunto de los pasaportes Cotonou, y más en concreto, la puntillosa interpretación del CSD, es el motivo. Tampoco está garantizado que el de Masacre pueda servir este año.

El Madrid ha reaccionado rápido y le sustituirá por Jeffery Taylor, un alero sueco-americano de grandes condiciones, procedente de la NBA. El Madrid puede incluso salir ganando por el cambio, aunque KC estaba ya adaptado a los sistemas y en el tramo final de la temporada fue clave en varios momentos decisivos, mientras que el tal Taylor es un melón por abrir en Europa. Yo no lo conozco, pero las referencias que dan en otros foros son muy buenas. El aspecto extradeportivo es otra historia: un día el tipo se emborrachó, empujó a su pareja que se acabó golpeando con una puerta, y Taylor opuso resistencia a la autoridad. La NBA le puso 24 partidos de sanción y su caché ahí ha bajado. Probablemente, buscará reivindicarse en Europa para volver allá. 

En cuanto a los pasaportes Cotonou, se da la paradoja de que, aunque todos son sospechosos por definición -se sospecha que pueden obtenerse previo pago, aunque no haya lazos familiares o arraigo en el país que lo emite-, en cualquier otro país son válidos sin cuestionarse su legitimidad, pero aquí el CSD ha decidido ser más papista que el Papa y exige más documentación para acreditar el arraigo del poseedor del pasaporte. Esto es legalmente cuestionable, y KC se plantea -con razón- litigar contra el CSD; y es probable que si alguien les lleva a juicio, acabe tumbando esta normativa, ya que el CSD no es nadie para cuestionar el criterio de otros países soberanos a la hora de conceder ciudadanías. En cualquier caso, las cosas de palacio van despacio, e independientemente de que se pueda acabar deshaciendo este atropello, de acometerse el proceso, no sería rápido, y el hecho es que KC no va a ser Cotonou esta temporada, y su renovación con el Madrid estaba supeditada a ello. Para más inri para el jugador, desestimó otras buenas ofertas para quedarse en el LOLaso y ahora el roster de la mayoría de equipos de nivel empieza a estar completo.

Es cierto que el Madrid podría renovarle igualmente, litigar juntos contra el CSD y mientras tanto, que KC solo jugara Euroliga; o renovarle y cederle un año (Taylor ha sido fichado por un año, y es posible que si hace un buen año, vuelva corriendo a la NBA). O dejarle libre con la promesa de recuperarle el año que viene por una cantidad mayor, a cambio de que no firme un contrato largo con otro... de todas maneras, parece que lo de Taylor está hecho y el presupuesto no permite mantener también a Rivers, así que solo podemos rezar para que no acabe en el Farsa o en algún rival directo de Euroliga y nos joda algún título.

Ojalá en un futuro cercano podamos volver a contar con KC, aunque el destino es tan caprichoso que puede pasar tanto que acabe haciendo carrera en algún Farsa u Olympiacos de la vida -donde nos disputará los títulos y nos dolerá verlo con otra camiseta-, como que nunca vuelva a hacer una temporada como ésta y nadie le eche de menos... hace un año nos tirábamos de los pelos (yo al menos) por perder a Tremendo Darden, y un año después, su sustituto ha superado con creces el papel que hizo aquí, y para más inri, su temporada en Olympiacos ha sido mediocre.

Kelvin Cresswell Rivers, gracias por todo... JUGON!!!


----------



## artemis (25 Jul 2015)

Menudo señorio vikingo, que manera de dejar tirado a rivers....


----------



## The Replicant (25 Jul 2015)

vamos a ver que tal va esta temporada, en principio casi con el mismo equipo + Thompkins que tiene que aportar cosas en ataque debajo del aro, tiene buena pinta. No creo que nos vaya a afectar mucho la baja de Rivers.

Que opináis de los refuerzos del Barça, joder estan fichando a media Europa :. con tanta novedad será dificil conjuntar el equipo pero si lo consiguen pueden tener un equipazo.

Sobre todo en el puesto de pivot que era donde más cojeaban se han reforzado muchisimo (Diagne, Lawal, Samuels), tambien fuera han fichado a Pau Ribas y Arroyo.

Espero el análisis del amigo Spam


----------



## spam (26 Jul 2015)

Al hilo de lo que hablábamos hace unas semanas sobre la NBA, los jugadores europeos, grandes y pequeños... el bueno de Salah está siendo tentado por los Mavericks, necesitados de centímetros tras el plante de DeAndre Jordan: NBA: ESPN: Salah Mejri, muy cerca de fichar por los Dallas Mavericks | NBA | AS.com

De infrautilizado por Laso a quizá firmar tres años en una franquicia NBA, y eso que, aunque rápido para su altura, fundamentos e IQ tiene pocos. Cada vez tengo más claro que hoy en día Dueñas hubiese hecho carrera overseas... ::

En cuanto al análisis que demandabas, directivo AIG, se agradece tu crédito pero no sobreestimes mi criterio :XX:, yo no tengo ni puta idea de basket, no soy ningún entendido, sólo un simple aficionado que escribe mucho para decir bien poco. Sobre el Farsa, creo que sus fichajes me parecen poco ilusionantes a priori, con mucho negro rocoso (Samuels, Lawal, Diagne) para aportar en la zona la intimidación que les falta a Timoc y cia; un alapivot elegante, anotador (y poco defensor), bastante prometedor pero quizá demasiado parecido a Doellman (Vezenkov); un buen escolta como Pau Ribas para una posición cubierta por Oleson y Navarro (aunque es cierto que están cuesta abajo, sobre todo la Bomba); un base que ha sido diferencial, como Carlos Arroyo, pero que ya tiene 36 palos, está de vuelta de todo, y necesita minutos y bola para producir... todo esto hace un pastiche un poco raro. Además, Xavi Pascual está en la cuerda floja y otra mala temporada puede defenestrarle.

Pero me resisto a subestimarlos, ya lo hice este año con el Farsa de fútbol, y su equipo absolutamente descompensado (gastarse el pastizal en Mordisquitos y parchear la zaga con Mathieu y Vermaelen... por favor) y su entrenador mediocre; creo que a nuestra plantilla les pasó igual que a mí y a muchos aficionados, y los resultados a la vista están. Así que, desde la confianza que nos da la continuidad en nuestro modelo exitoso, y actualizado con esos pocos retoques de calidad que creo que mejoran el conjunto... seguiré recelando del Farsa. Sin miedo ninguno, pero siempre prudente. Que Pascual morirá con las botas puestas y este año será más Pascual que nunca, con juego a marcador bajo, intensidad al límite del reglamento, y unos negrazos a los que, aunque no sean nada del otro mundo, adiestrará para que le den exactamente lo que espera de ellos, con lo que preveo que en esa zona habrá que entrar a machete. A por ellos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Jul 2015)

spam dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que hablábamos hace unas semanas sobre la NBA, los jugadores europeos, grandes y pequeños... el bueno de Salah está siendo tentado por los Mavericks, necesitados de centímetros tras el plante de DeAndre Jordan: NBA: ESPN: Salah Mejri, muy cerca de fichar por los Dallas Mavericks | NBA | AS.com
> 
> De infrautilizado por Laso a quizá firmar tres años en una franquicia NBA, y eso que, aunque rápido para su altura, fundamentos e IQ tiene pocos. Cada vez tengo más claro que hoy en día Dueñas hubiese hecho carrera overseas... ::



No te quepa duda. Incluso Romay. No lo digo yo, lo decía Dave Russell, ex-estudiantes, que de esto sabía.

En la NBA un suplente de más de 7 pies, si es rápido, necesita menos fundamentos que en competiciones europeas de alto nivel. Allí pueden pasarse varios minutos confiando sólo en improvisaciones de los aleros, pero les conviene que el center corra rápido de una canasta a otra y haga bulto en el rebote defensivo.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Jul 2015)

spam dijo:


> se agradece tu crédito pero no sobreestimes mi criterio :XX:, yo no tengo ni puta idea de basket,



pues no está mal para no tener ni puta idea...::

pues la verdad es que como dije anteriormente si consiguen conjuntar el equipo a mi este Farça me da un poco de miedito, sobre todo a final de temporada que es cuando se corta todo el bacalao. La principal carencia que ha tenido el Barça esta temporada (y gorda) ha sido la falta de músculo debajo del aro y esto lo han suplido sobradamente con los tres nuevos negratas, con lo cual pasan a ser un equipo muy peligroso allí abajo ,recordemos que siguen teniendo a Timoc ::, que sigo diciendo que le da mil vueltas en ataque a cualquiera de nuestros pivots y los números asi lo demuestran. Veremos que puede aportar Thompkins, espero que se adapte rápido.

Y siguen teniendo una linea exterior temible reforzada por Pau Ribas y Arroyo dando sus últimos coletazos.

Eso si, como no se coman nada este año a Pascual le dan una patada en el culo que lo envian directamente al pabellón de Orlando donde estará jugando Hezonja ::


----------



## spam (29 Jul 2015)

Mirad qué cosas hace el tal Jeffery Taylor que acabamos de fichar para sustituir a Rivers:







Hace que parezca fácil y todo... ya tengo ganas de ver a esta bestia en acción


----------



## artemis (29 Jul 2015)

spam dijo:


> se agradece tu crédito pero no sobreestimes mi criterio :XX:, yo no tengo ni puta idea de basket, no soy ningún entendido,



En lo primero estoy de acuerdo, no tienes ni puta idea, en lo segundo no, tu si que entiendes... sobretodo de ambientes... :|


----------



## The Replicant (29 Jul 2015)

spam dijo:


> Mirad qué cosas hace el tal Jeffery Taylor que acabamos de fichar para sustituir a Rivers:



joder, de donde han traido a este tio? :8:


----------



## spam (29 Jul 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder, de donde han traido a este tio? :8:



De los Hornets. El tío tiene nivel de rotación NBA, y con buenos números. Lo que pasa es que con el rollo de la agresión a su pareja y la sanción de 24 partidos ha caído en desgracia allí y ha firmado un año aquí para redimirse y reivindicarse... y que nosotros lo disfrutemos 

Échale un ojo a estos highlights, esto son jugadas de esta temporada, no jugó mucho por lo de la sanción:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/79vZlgq4PsU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Al notas le gusta hundirla bien hundida:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/lHex9Jxgkq4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Y esto, de cómo abusaba en el basket FIBA (Eurobasket de hace dos años):

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JMPqonsAIos" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Si esta bestia se lo propone, puede ser un imparable. Aunque no sé yo si éste y Thompkins se vendrán demasiado arriba y pedirán más bola y más jugadas de las que les tocan...


----------



## spam (2 Sep 2015)

Bueno, como ya habréis leído por ahí, nos hemos quedado sin Masacre, que se ha marchado al turco por un buen dinero. Siempre ha habido controversia sobre el jugador y su aportación en el equipo, pero lo que está claro es que la baja es inesperada y que parece que se va a fichar, porque ahora tenemos doce jugadores, pero uno es un junior (Doncic) y otros dos van para 36 palos (Felipón y Chapu), con lo que la plantilla puede quedarse pelín corta si no se renueva. No suenan todavía candidatos ni perfiles, aunque es de suponer que quien venga debería ser un 4-5 solvente en defensa, consciente de su rol secundario, y sobre todo, que tenga pasaporte comunitario o cotonou incuestionable, para poder contar con él sin sombra de dudas ni sospechas. Este requisito hace que el abanico de candidatos se estreche.

Yo voy a abrir el paraguas y sé que es una opción controvertida, pero apostaría por Claver. Cupo, fácil de integrar rápidamente en la plantilla ya que conoce al núcleo nacional tras años en la selección, alto, buen defensor que podría emparejarse con un rango bastante grande de posiciones, asumiría con agrado un rol secundario, y es razonablemente joven y con recorrido para cuando Reyes y el Chapu se vayan jubilando. Sé que adolece de falta de garra, al contrario de Nocioni, que es el epítome de la testosterona. Pero también es un jugador curtido tras experiencias en NBA y Rusia (hizo un buen papel estos últimos meses en Khimki), y se siente más cómodo en un rol secundario pero aportando, que como estrella. Y desde luego, yo nunca lo querría como hombre franquicia (no vale para eso y es el primero en saberlo), pero sí como fondo de armario para completar el equipo.

Ahora, la opción de fichar un negro rocoso comeniños rollo Dorsey también me seduce, siempre es bueno tener un nigga malcarado en la zona. Pero el tema pasaportes condiciona demasiado la elección, habría que enfocarse principalmente hacia el mercado africano y no controlo nada, aunque seguro que los hay. Alguien puede sugerir nombres?


----------



## The Replicant (2 Sep 2015)

spam dijo:


> Ahora, la opción de fichar un negro rocoso comeniños rollo Dorsey también me seduce,



pues seria lo suyo para sustituir a masacre y mas cuando también nos hemos quedado sin Mejri. Slaughter cumplia su función perfectamente. Seguro que debe haber bastantes negratas en el mercado de este perfil con el papeleo en regla disponibles. Joder el Farça ha fichado a tres de golpe :8:


----------



## spam (2 Sep 2015)

Grande Masacre, uno di noi:







PD: Claver ha cerrado fichaje con Lokomotiv Kuban por una temporada, y deja de ser una opción. Los primeros nombres que suenan son Augusto Lima y Florent Pietrus, aunque supongo que el Madrid mirará sin prisa y también esperará a ver qué jugadores interesantes quedan cortados de la NBA.


----------



## spam (25 Sep 2015)

Bueno, este finde vuelve la acción, nos jugamos la Copa Intercontinental en Brasil contra el Bauru (ni idea de quiénes son esta gente, su figura es Hettsheimeir, que hace dos temporadas no hizo nada aquí). Se disputa a ida y vuelta (ambos en Brasil : este fin de semana. El primer partido, madrugada del viernes a sábado (2'00h), y el segundo, el domingo a la tarde (17'00h), hora española. Parece ser que se emiten por RMTV. Se da la circunstancia de que en el pabellón donde se disputa el trofeo, fue donde ganó el Real su última Intercontinental, en 1981.

Por lo visto, podrían estrenar una equipación nueva, de camiseta con mangas (puaj, aaaargh).













PD: no podrían jugar la intercontinental contra el campeón de la NBA? Aunque perdiéramos, el trofeo tendría mucho más lustre, y ver al LOLaso europeo contra el LOLaso americano no tendría precio...


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2015)

Por las horas a las que postea fotos spam de hombres, me parece que se confirma que es gayer...


----------



## The Replicant (26 Sep 2015)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, este finde vuelve la acción, nos jugamos la Copa Intercontinental en Brasil contra el Bauru (ni idea de quiénes son esta gente, su figura es Hettsheimeir,



la ley del ex nunca falla...::, nos han cascado en el primer partido y remontando 17 puntos lol (aso)

Bueno más allá del resultado y de un trofeo que no le interesa a nadie, tengo ganas de ver a Thompkins, parece que metió 12 puntos con unos buenos porcentajes, creo que puede ser un buen fichaje. El domingo a las 17:00 en un horario más asequible, partido de vuelta en el mismo sitio ::


----------



## spam (27 Sep 2015)

*campeones del mundo!!!!*


----------



## The Replicant (27 Sep 2015)

que bueno es este Thompkins, 17 puntazos, gran fichaje, las casca también de tres. Va a dar mucho que hablar este jugador.


----------



## spam (28 Sep 2015)

Y espera a que debute Taylor, otro que la puede petar.
Lo único que me inquieta es tener un poco de fondo de armario, tras la marcha de Slaughter. Hasta Pietrus me valdría como especialista defensivo para sustituir su rol.
Y el viernes Supercopa!


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2015)

spam dijo:


> Y espera a que debute Taylor, otro que la puede petar.
> Lo único que me inquieta es tener un poco de fondo de armario, tras la marcha de Slaughter. Hasta Pietrus me valdría como especialista defensivo para sustituir su rol.
> Y el viernes Supercopa!


----------



## spam (2 Oct 2015)

Empieza la temporada! Esta noche, semifinales de Supercopa en Málaga contra Unicaca. Partido difícil. Un día de estos tocará perder algo :rolleye:

Y se ha anunciado que el Madrid ficha a Augusto Lima, del UCAM Murcia. Brasileño pero que no cuenta como extra, estará hasta enero en Murcia, así que de momento parece que seguiremos sin sustituto de Masacre, aunque debería ser suficiente con la plantilla de 12.

Para hoy, son baja Rudy (aún tiene para dos semanas) y Taylor, que ha recaído de los isquios y no está claro cuánto tardará en reaparecer :S De todas maneras, aunque cansados, están todos los buenos y Thompkins, que en Brasil dejó muy buenas sensaciones. Y no me extrañaría que Jaycee se la saque de nuevo. Así que estemos confiantes.


----------



## spam (3 Oct 2015)

Bueno, pues se ha perdido, y a lo grande además. Mal en defensa, mal en rebote, mal en tiro, se ha perdido el hilo en el primer cuarto y no se ha vuelto a coger en ningún momento. Puede que sea el peor partido de la era Lolaso. Hay muchas excusas y motivos, pero lo que queda es una imagen lamentable. Lo único positivo, es que es mejor hacer la pena en semifinales que contra la Farsa en la final. De todos modos, a Unicaca les ha entrado absolutamente todo, aunque seguramente mañana ante la Farsa pondrán el culo y perderán de 20. Pero mientras tanto, que disfruten su momento y se sientan importantes.


----------



## artemis (3 Oct 2015)

ganan a unos desgraciados de brasil y se atreven a llamarse campeones del mundo sin enfrentarse a un equipo NBA llegan a España y les humillan :XX:

LOLaso


----------



## The Replicant (3 Oct 2015)

pues partidazo de Unicaja, hay que sacarse el sombrero, darles la mano y a otra cosa mariposa. La verdad es que se han reforzado muy bien y tiene pinta de ser un equipo muy a tener en cuenta esta temporada. De hecho ya la pasada temporada fueron líderes casi toda la liga y será por algo.
Además tienen a Plaza que es un entrenador como la copa de un pino.

A mi en el LOLASO team me sigue faltando una bestia parda debajo de los aros, un MASACRE-2, pues no tenemos ningún jugador de este perfil en este momento y esto nos puede crear problemas contra equipos poderosos ahí. A Hernangomez lo veo muy verde todavia y Thompkins es más bien un fino estilista que un intimidador debajo del aro.

Sin ir más lejos el Barça ha fichado a tres negratas comeniños de golpe..., miedo me da..., el tal Lawal da miedo sólo con mirarlo :8:


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (3 Oct 2015)

Era de esperar la derrota, casi lo prefiero. Los jugadores están fundidos tras una larguísima e intensa temporada y este año hay olimpiadas, así que hasta enero-febrero el equipo ni está ni se le espera. La primera mitad de la temporada que se hinchen a minutos Doncic, Willy (que está empamado), Trey... Hasta entonces me basta con ganar a los Celtics el jueves y pasar al top16.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Oct 2015)

pues vaya repaso del Barça al Unicaja en la final. 

Ya os digo yo que dan bastante miedito. Este año mucho me temo que han fichado mucho y bien, sobre todo debajo del aro acojona lo que veo, y por fuera también tienen un arsenal considerable.

Bueno, veremos que dijo el ciego


----------



## spam (6 Oct 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues vaya repaso del Barça al Unicaja en la final.
> 
> Ya os digo yo que dan bastante miedito. Este año mucho me temo que han fichado mucho y bien, sobre todo debajo del aro acojona lo que veo, y por fuera también tienen un arsenal considerable.
> 
> Bueno, veremos que dijo el ciego



Va hombre, no nos caguemos todavía, joder. Era más que previsible que al Madrid se le notara la falta de rodaje. Lo que da rabia es que Unicaca lo diera todo contra nosotros y luego le pusiera la alfombra roja al Farsa. El Madrid necesita bastantes semanas de rodaje, y recuperar lesionados. Hasta final de año yo esperaría pocos resultados, y alguna derrota sonrojante como la del viernes. La cuestión es estar en la pomada cuando se parta el bacalao, a partir de febrero (la Copa) hasta el final.

Y menos tembleque con el Farsa, que aunque Unicaca se lo pusiera fácil, la semana pasada ganó de milagro la Lliga Catalana contra el Andorra. Han fichado mucho, y han hecho un equipo a la medida de Pascual, duro, feo y basket control, pero estos de ahora no son Mickeal, N'Dong, Vázquez, Basile, Navarro on fire... no quiero ni pensar cómo estarías si hubiéramos jugado (y perdido) con ellos la Supercopa... 

A ver si nos divertimos el jueves con los Celtics. Lástima que llegan en mal momento (para nosotros) y que están muy deslucidos.


----------



## artemis (8 Oct 2015)

spam dijo:


> *campeones del mundo!!!!*



jojojojo se hacen llamar campeones del mundo por ganar a unos sudacas y caen humillados contra los malagueños y contra un EQUIPO NBA... ganadores de la milongas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## The Replicant (9 Oct 2015)

joder, vaya repaso ::

acojonante, exactamente el mismo resultado que en 1988! :8:

nos han cascado los mismos puntos que los Bird, Ainge..., no avanzamos...::

definitivamente es aquello de "juegan en otra liga", nunca mejor dicho


----------



## chomin (9 Oct 2015)

El Barça se folló en 2010, a los Lakers con Bryant, Odom, Artest, Gasol, Derek Fisher... vamos, eran los vigentes campeones de la NBA.

No a unos Celtics de medio pelo

Y con Kobe encabronado en ese partido.

pero claro el Barça de aquel triplete, con Pete Mickel y cia le daría sopas a este Madrid


----------



## The Replicant (9 Oct 2015)

chomin dijo:


> El Barça se folló en 2010, a los Lakers con Bryant, Odom, Artest, Gasol, Derek Fisher... v



cierto, pero sin desmerecer el equipo que tenia el Barça por aquel entonces, aquellos Lakers vinieron a Europa a pasearse y hacer turismo más que otra cosa. 

En cambio esta gente ha venido aqui a preparar la temporada a tope, ya se liquidaron a Armani Milan también de paliza.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (9 Oct 2015)

chomin dijo:


> El Barça se folló en 2010, a los Lakers con Bryant, Odom, Artest, Gasol, Derek Fisher... vamos, eran los vigentes campeones de la NBA.
> 
> No a unos Celtics de medio pelo
> 
> ...



Aquel Barsa era un equipazo y los Lakers eran vigentes campeones, es un hecho y no hay que quitarle mérito por lo simbólico de estos partidos, pero los Lakers de aquella gira daban pena, días antes se los follaron de paliza los Timberwolves, uno de los peores equipos de la historia de la NBA.

Yo esperaba más del Madrid ayer, pero si no hay no hay. Los Celtics le pusieron más ganas y la plantilla del Madrid (excepto Thompkins) lleva sin descansar desde el verano de 2014, con Doncic y Hernangómez de 7º y 8º jugadores no podemos pedir mucho más.


----------



## clemenzzza (9 Oct 2015)

estuve ayer en el palacio, mi impresión del partido fue mala, poco ambiente ( el pabellón lleno pero muy callados ), poco espectáculo, un madrid cansado ( creo que de físico y de cabeza ) y con bajas ( rudy y el sueco ).

los celtics me parecieron un equipo ramplón pero trabajador con jugadores serios por dentro, buena defensa y el toque de locura de thomas.

el madrid debería empezar con cierta tranquilidad el comienzo de la temporada centrarse en la euroliga y tomarse estos primeros meses como una pretemporada o van a llegar fundidos a mitad de temporada.

no creo que repita a un partido de éstos ( ya estuve en el anterior de los raptors hace ya varios años ) he vistos ya mucho baloncesto y se te queda un regusto amargo al quedarte tan frío viendo un partido de baloncesto, ni los celtics, ni la organización del torneo, ni las cheerleaders, ni el espectáculo de los matadores en el descanso me transmitieron nada seguramente lo pasaré mejor el domingo contra el pamesa.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (9 Oct 2015)

clemenzzza dijo:


> estuve ayer en el palacio, mi impresión del partido fue mala, poco ambiente ( el pabellón lleno pero muy callados ), poco espectáculo, un madrid cansado ( creo que de físico y de cabeza ) y con bajas ( rudy y el sueco ).
> 
> los celtics me parecieron un equipo ramplón pero trabajador con jugadores serios por dentro, buena defensa y el toque de locura de thomas.
> 
> ...



Yo no fui básicamente porque ya escarmenté con los Utah Jazz en 2009, un partido sin aliciente más allá del segundo cuarto. No había color entre ambos equipos y ni Messina ni los jugadores tenían mucho interés en el partido. Te quedas con haber visto a jugadores que pueden haber tenido importancia en la NBA de su momento (Deron Williams, Millsap, Carlos Boozer, con Jerry Sloan en el banco... aquellos Jazz eran un gran equipo), todo muy molón pero con la sensación de haber malgastado el dinero. Además te ves en la grada rodeado de gente que ve un partido de baloncesto cada diez años, te quedas como diciendo "¿qué coño pintan estos aquí?", para eso prefiero a los piperos de turno.


----------



## chomin (9 Oct 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> cierto, pero sin desmerecer el equipo que tenia el Barça por aquel entonces, aquellos Lakers vinieron a Europa a pasearse y hacer turismo más que otra cosa.
> 
> En cambio esta gente ha venido aqui a preparar la temporada a tope, ya se liquidaron a Armani Milan también de paliza.



Si, si, a pasearse...Pues Kobe Bryant acabó el partido con un rebote de cojones.

Aquel Barça tambien tenía físico, a este madrid cualquier equipo físico se los come. Vamos cualquier equipo NBA


----------



## artemis (11 Oct 2015)

jojojojojojojo NUEVO RIDICULO LOLaso :XX: no hay dos sin tres :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (11 Oct 2015)

bueno pues tercer partido y tercera hostia que nos llevamos y esto me empieza a preocupar.
Nos han machacado los pivots del Valencia como nos machacaron los de Unicaja y los de los Celtics.::

Hombre que se nos coman unos pivots NBA lo entiendo, pero que nos fulminen los del Valencia ( Hamilton 26 puntos y Dublevic 21) sin despeinarse, de la misma manera que hicieron los de Unicaja de cuyo nombre no me acuerdo pues da un poco que pensar. Ya tiemblo cuando nos toque jugar contra el Barça con la panda de negratas comeniños que llevan.

Pero es que nadie se da cuenta de que nos falta un pivot intimidador debajo de los aros como agua de mayo????? Resulta que nos cargamos a Masacre y a Mejri de una tacada y no fichamos a nadie para suplirlos????

Es que vamos a cometer el mismo error que el Barça la temporada pasada con la pareja Timoc/Pleiss?????

Es que somos gilipollas o que?????

Si es que hacemos putas estrellas de pivots que ni en su casa los conocen!!!!!!

Mecagüen la puta ya!!


----------



## spam (12 Oct 2015)

Joder, veo mucho pesimismo (y también mucho hater oportunista que tras el verano aún caga blanco), pero creo que no es para tanto.

Lo de los Celtics: el Madrid fundido, y enfrente, un equipo con poco lustre pero físico, trabajador y rodado, y con un entrenador bastante interesante. No son gran cosa pero seguramente volverán a alcanzar playoffs. En cualquier caso, puestos a perder todos hubiéramos preferido hacerlo de 20 o 30 jugando contra los Warriors. Y la verdad es que llegaban en mal momento (para nosotros).

Lo de Valencia: también entraba dentro de lo previsible. Y aún así, sin defender un pimiento gran parte del partido, y con porcentajes infames de 3p y 1p, frente a todo un contender que ha fichado bien (ese Hamilton no es que se vaya a salir solo contra el Madrid, es que es bueno de verdad, candidato a quinteto ideal a final de temporada como mínimo), que está rodado y con buenas sensaciones durante la temporada... hemos perdido por fallos tontos en el último minuto. Y si hubiéramos ganado ya habría quien hablaría de "golpe de mano", "vuelven por sus fueros"...

La planificación no ha sido mala, pero la inesperada baja a última hora de Masacre (el tío aportaba aunque no lo pareciera, sobre todo en intensidad defensiva), da la sensación de que falta intimidación en la pintura, aunque yo lo achaco más al hecho de que Billy y Thompkins son bastante madres en defensa (confío en que aprieten más cuando interioricen los sistemas), y sobre todo a que falta frescura, lo cual se nota también en la velocidad y en los porcentajes de tiro. Pero se ha fichado a Lima y tiene pinta de que vendrá con el año nuevo, en el momento oportuno para aportar cuando se juegue lo importante. Y para entonces, el equipo ya estará mucho mejor.

El problema que hay en realidad es que la "pretemporada" (o más bien la ausencia de ella) ha sido la peor que podía haberse hecho: el núcleo de la plantilla jugando Eurobasket (y Fibaméricas) hasta mitad de septiembre. Una semana después, cruzar el mundo para jugar aquella doble pachanga trampa en Brasil, que acabó siendo a cara de perro contra un rival demasiado agresivo y un arbitraje impresentable. Luego, cruzar el mundo de vuelta para venir a jugar la Supercopa contra uno de los gallitos de la liga, hipermotivado, mejor preparado y descansado y jugando en casa. El jueves, en lugar de descansar, pachanga contra equipo NBA contra el que tampoco te podías dejar llevar demasiado para no hacer el ridículo planetario. Y ahora, empezar la liga y encima contra otro gallito de la liga, también hipermotivado, más rodado y descansado. Y este viernes, gallito en Euroliga (Khimki en Rusia). Joder, si entre partido y partido lo que hay que hacer es llevarlos al balneario...

El único inconveniente de sumar derrotas en esta fase intrascendente de la temporada podría ser entrar en una dinámica mental negativa, aunque supongo que en el vestuario lo ven con más serenidad que una afición demasiado acostumbrada a las decepciones y que se impacienta demasiado rápido. Pero yo estoy tranquilo. Lo único que intentaría tomar en serio de aquí a fin de año es la Euroliga, para no tener un grupo muy hardcore en el TOP16. El partido de ACB contra la Farsa es el último del año, con lo cual para entonces deberíamos estar ya bastante finos.

En definitiva, calma y paciencia. El mojo no se pierde de un día para otro. Confiantes, y el LOLaso volverá a enamorar :rolleye:


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2015)

spam dijo:


> J
> La planificación no ha sido mala, pero la inesperada baja a última hora de Masacre (el tío aportaba aunque no lo pareciera, sobre todo en intensidad defensiva), da la sensación de que falta intimidación en la pintura, aunque yo lo achaco más al hecho de que Billy y Thompkins son bastante madres en defensa



hombre pues está clarísimo. Thompkins es un muy buen fichaje pero no es un intimidador, y Willy es blando como un colchón ::

No se quien es el iluminado que ha planificado la temporada pero seguro que es el mismo que regaló el máximo anotador pivot de la liga al máximo rival, todos sabemos de quien hablo.

Hostias pero que esto ya ha empezado!, hemos jugado un partido de liga como si jugáramos una pachanga. Si resulta que ya estamos fundidos en el primer partido apaga y vámonos. 

Y me empieza a tocar los cojones el Lolaso con sus putas jugadas en la pizarrita que nunca salen. Los dos únicos que se están salvando de la quema Thompkins y Carroll, chupando más banquillo que dios.

No quiero ser agorero pero hemos tardado un porrón de años en hacer una buena temporada y mucho me temo que vamos a tardar otros tantos en hacer otra temporada decente. 

Lo siento pero es que estoy muy cabreado.

Por cierto, adivinad quien ha sido el MVP de la jornada...

pues si, Ante Tomic con 26 puntos y un 34 de valoración ante CAI, no quiero decir ná y lo digo tó 

Que si, que el tal Hamilton del Valencia tiene buena pinta, pero es que pivot que se enfrenta contra nosotros pivot que sale All-Star NBA ::
Dublevic no es un pivot ni especialmente alto, ni especialmente fuerte y nos hace un roto cada vez.

Pero si el pivot titular de los brasileños de la mierdicopa esta que jugamos era Hettsheimer!!! , que aqui no jugaba ni en los entrenamientos, y también lo convertimos en Superstar.:

y lo que nos costó ganar a los brasileños, dicho sea de paso, cuando en Brasil lo más parecido que han visto a una pelota de basket es un cocotero. Y me callo ya porque me caliento.


----------



## artemis (12 Oct 2015)

joder spam... ya me habias comentado por mp que directivo AIG te cae como el culo... pero de ahí a llamarle hater, oportunista y maricon caga semen.... sin ser yo un flanders creo que te has pasado

pide perdon


----------



## spam (12 Oct 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> hombre pues está clarísimo. Thompkins es un muy buen fichaje pero no es un intimidador, y Willy es blando como un colchón ::
> 
> No se quien es el iluminado que ha planificado la temporada pero seguro que es el mismo que regaló el máximo anotador pivot de la liga al máximo rival, todos sabemos de quien hablo.
> 
> ...



Tienes razón en parte, pero creo que te estás precipitando econ ese pesimismo, y lo único que puedo recomendar de momento es paciencia y seguir teniendo fe en el Lolaso. Y echarle un ojo a los partidos del Murcia, a ver si te gusta Lima, o si Herrores & cía han de fichar a un negro malcarado random para hacer más llevadera la espera hasta enero. Técnicamente podría hacerse si encuentran a alguien, traerlo ya para esta temporada y dejar a Lima para el verano que viene.
Y lo de Brasil fue una encerrona lamentable, si viste los partidos te acordarás del arbitraje y de la estopa. No está a la altura de un torneo FIBA. Hay que organizar un torneo contra el campeón de la NBA. 



artemis dijo:


> joder spam... ya me habias comentado por mp que directivo AIG te cae como el culo... pero de ahí a llamarle hater, oportunista y maricon caga semen.... sin ser yo un flanders creo que te has pasado
> 
> pide perdon



Jajaja, eres todo un intoxicador, pero precisamente los haters que cagan blanco sois los antimadridistas, que aún tenéis el rabo del Lolaso asomando por la garganta :XX:
Creo que no os va a hacer nada de gracia cuando Juancho Hernangómez se venga al Palacio con Billy... ve preparando la vaselina :rolleye:


----------



## artemis (12 Oct 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Y me empieza a tocar los cojones el Lolaso con sus putas jugadas en la pizarrita que nunca salen. Los dos únicos que se están salvando de la quema Thompkins y Carroll, chupando más banquillo que dios.



Ignoremos a Spam que solo esta para tocar las pelotas en este hilo... la verdad es que tienes toda la razon... el resumen de LOLaso es este:


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2015)

spam dijo:


> Tienes razón en parte, pero creo que te estás precipitando econ ese pesimismo, y lo único que puedo recomendar de momento es paciencia y seguir teniendo fe en el Lolaso. Y echarle un ojo a los partidos del Murcia, a ver si te gusta Lima,



ojalá tengas razón y esto sea sólo un espejismo, pero lo que estoy viendo en este principio de temporada no me está gustando nada :no:

Espero equivocarme pero mucho me temo que nos hemos dormido en los laureles y aquí el más tonto hace relojes como vimos ayer ::

No he visto jugar mucho a Lima, creo que es bueno pero no sé si acaba de cumplir con el perfil de bestia parda que necesitamos. A ver si dan algun partido del Murcia y puedo verlo, aunque cada vez es más difícil ver partidos por la tele. O tienes movistar o tócate los cojones y baila.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2015 at 10:01 ----------




artemis dijo:


> Ignoremos a Spam que solo esta para tocar las pelotas en este hilo... la verdad es que tienes toda la razon... el resumen de LOLaso es este:



la verdad es que el gif es cojonudo :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (13 Oct 2015)

el mismo Valencia que nos pasó la mano por la cara en el palacio ha ganado in extremis en casa de Nancy (no, no es una casa de muñecas, es un equipo de basket francés : 71 Nancy - 74 VLC

La pareja de pivots All Star NBA que nos cascaron 47 puntos (Hamilton 26, Dublevic 21), se han quedado en 21 (Hamilton 8, Dublevic 13).

En fin, ahi lo dejo..., que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.


----------



## artemis (16 Oct 2015)

otro LOLASO...


----------



## The Replicant (16 Oct 2015)

estaba viendo el partido y he tenido que quitarlo porque me daba rabia, pena, asco y de todo 

No pienso ver ningún partido más del Madrid esta temporada porque me pongo de los nervios.

Como se pueden cargar un equipo de esta manera en tan poco tiempo? Es absolutamente increible ::


----------



## spam (16 Oct 2015)

De derrota en derrota hasta la victoria final... ::
Muy mala imagen hoy, lentos, fundidos, sin defensa, sin rebote, seleccionando fatal el tiro, y lo peor, sin actitud, derrotados de antemano. Desde el primer minuto, a remolque y dando sensación de impotencia. En resumen, malas sensaciones, al nivel del día de Supercopa contra Unicaca. Como aquel día, he cambiado de canal antes de terminar.

Hay que decir que Khimki es un buen equipo, creo que va a estar en cuartos como mínimo. Y que han perdido en esta cancha cada vez que han venido. Yo no confiaba en la victoria hoy, y no pongo la mano en el fuego por lo que pase este finde en Donosti, ese equipo es malillo, pero el Madrid está para los leones y el año pasado en esta fase perdieron partidos inexplicables como ese. Así que a ver.

Ya advertí que vamos a perder partidos en estas semanas, pero el problema es que esto vaya minando la moral de la afición. Hay que tener frialdad: las circunstancias y las sensaciones cambian mil veces durante un partido, no digamos durante un mes o una temporada. Volverán a meter, a defender, a jugar bien. Pero hasta entonces toca aguantar, no hay más remedio.


----------



## artemis (16 Oct 2015)

jojojojo me parto con el ingenuo de Spam, que candido, siempre es muy optimista, este cuando se encuentra con un negro en un callejon piensa, bueno, no pasa nada, y en eso que el negro le engancha del cuello y spam pienso, bueno, no quedra nada malo, entonces el negro le pega una hostia que lo deja bocabajo y le quita los pantalones, y el candido de spam piensa, bueno, seguro que no tiene ropa y es lo que quiere, entonces le baja los pantalones y se saca el negro la polla, y spam piensa, bueno, ira a ponerse mis calzoncillos, entonces, el negro empieza a penetrarle, y spam piensa, solo sera la puntita... y cuando el negro le deja el culo destrozado y ensangrentado, y lleno de semen piensa spam, bueno, podia haber sido peor y que no me hubiera gustado...


----------



## The Replicant (16 Oct 2015)

spam dijo:


> De derrota en derrota hasta la victoria final... ::
> 
> Ya advertí que vamos a perder partidos en estas semanas, pero el problema es que esto vaya minando la moral de la afición.



Desde luego la mia ya la han minado en cuatro partidos ::

Desde luego que admiro tu optimismo.

Pero cual es la excusa? jugar una pachanga en Brasil? La Eurocopa?? es que resulta que somos el único equipo que tenia jugadores alli?? lo siento pero no lo entiendo.

Parece mentira que este mismo equipo arrasara con todo hace escasamente 3 meses, no me lo puedo creer :abajo:

es que es acojonante: MVP del partido con 23 de valoración, como no, un pivot:

TODOROVIC!!!!

que lo echaron del Barça por paquete, dios mio!!!! es que me meo y me cago encima ::


----------



## spam (17 Oct 2015)

No es optimismo, es paciencia. Se han ganado bastante más qué unas semanas de crédito tras el temporadón realizado. Este año volveremos a ganar alguna cosa, al tiempo. Y cuando pase tendréis que reconocer que era el único que seguía creyendo. El Lolaso es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (17 Oct 2015)

Sois unas bingueras histéricas locazas, para pasar al top16 basta ganar los partidos de casa y en la liga regular de la ACB perder algun partido como el del otro día no significa nada. Dejad que se toquen los huevos hasta enero.


----------



## spam (18 Oct 2015)

Simenon dijo:


> Sois unas bingueras histéricas locazas, para pasar al top16 basta ganar los partidos de casa y en la liga regular de la ACB perder algun partido como el del otro día no significa nada. Dejad que se toquen los huevos hasta enero.



Otro de los míos, empezaba a sentirme raro.


----------



## spam (26 Oct 2015)

Bueno, tres victorias después (aunque sean ante rivales de chichinabo), podemos empezar a considerar que el LOLaso vuelve a carburar? ienso:

PD: hoy ha debutado Taylor. Cuando tenga minutos la va a romper.


----------



## Chispeante (26 Oct 2015)

Yo incluso pediría una cierta relajación. Aún recuerdo el hostión final de hace dos años cuando el equipo iba directo a batir todos los records. Hay que llegar finos a marzo, jugarse el pase a la final four y estar frescos para los playoff de la ACB. Nada de exhibiciones y si mucha rotación. También me preocupa el nivel de Hernangómez. Como el chaval confirme su progresión en breve coge las maletas y nos pone los cuernos con la NBA. Esto es lo malo, que sin jugadores buenos no haces nada, pero si lo son demasiado los pierdes.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2015)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, tres victorias después (aunque sean ante rivales de chichinabo), podemos empezar a considerar que el LOLaso vuelve a carburar? ienso:



hombre yo creo que es pronto para ir a la Cibeles a celebrarlo..., ganar a Gipuzkoa y a Tenerife...y un Estrella Roja que da más pena que otra cosa, pues que quieres que te diga. Esta semana juegan en campo del Fenerbace, ahi te quiero ver Lolaso.

Yo lo más destacable que he visto esta jornada es a Lima encarándose con Lawal en el Murcia-Barça, hay que tener un par de cojones bien puestos para enfrentarse con el negrata ese. Es lo que necesitamos, un pivot con un par de huevos que imponga su ley debajo de los aros.

Porque miedo me da la dupla Samuels/Lawal + Timoc, espero que no nos hagamos caquita encima cuando nos toquen :


----------



## spam (26 Oct 2015)

Chispeante dijo:


> Yo incluso pediría una cierta relajación. Aún recuerdo el hostión final de hace dos años cuando el equipo iba directo a batir todos los records. Hay que llegar finos a marzo, jugarse el pase a la final four y estar frescos para los playoff de la ACB. Nada de exhibiciones y si mucha rotación. También me preocupa el nivel de Hernangómez. Como el chaval confirme su progresión en breve coge las maletas y nos pone los cuernos con la NBA. Esto es lo malo, que sin jugadores buenos no haces nada, pero si lo son demasiado los pierdes.



Te entiendo, porque a mí tampoco me gusta que en este punto de la temporada, aún sin demasiado rodaje, se pongan a saco como llevan en algunos ratos de estos partidos. No sabes si cuando pegan el bajón y el frenazo en el mismo partido, es por dosificar, por desconexión o porque la gasolina se ha acabado. Supongo que es parte del rodaje, pegar unos cuantos acelerones y funcionar un rato a revoluciones altas para quitar la carbonilla 



directivo AIG dijo:


> hombre yo creo que es pronto para ir a la Cibeles a celebrarlo..., ganar a Gipuzkoa y a Tenerife...y un Estrella Roja que da más pena que otra cosa, pues que quieres que te diga. Esta semana juegan en campo del Fenerbace, ahi te quiero ver Lolaso.
> 
> Yo lo más destacable que he visto esta jornada es a Lima encarándose con Lawal en el Murcia-Barça, hay que tener un par de cojones bien puestos para enfrentarse con el negrata ese. Es lo que necesitamos, un pivot con un par de huevos que imponga su ley debajo de los aros.
> 
> Porque miedo me da la dupla Samuels/Lawal + Timoc, espero que no nos hagamos caquita encima cuando nos toquen :



El equipo, como nos decían en las notas del cole, "progresa adecuadamente". Los equipos a los que se ha ganado esta última semana no han empatado contra nadie, pero imagínate la histeria si hubiese habido derrotas. Partido a partido, y a ver qué tal contra Fener... de momento, ayer por fin tuvimos el roster al completo, Billy está empezando a hacer minutos y cosas de calidad, Doncic sigue apuntando a crack, y Lima viene en enero. Encima, el Chapu está superdosificado, por parte suya y de Coach L. y eso me satisface sobremanera.

En cuanto a los pívots del Farsa, hay que decir que Billy, que no defiende demasiado, tiene más problemas contra pívots más móviles, pero se apaña bastante bien contra otros más a la antigua usanza. El año pasado jugando con el Sevilla, se cascó una valoración de la hostia y le hizo un traje a Timoc. Incluso el otro día se apañó más que bien contra Sofo en Euroliga, y creo que no tiene tanto que temer contra SamSam y Lawal. Así que ese par de negros malcarados tampoco nos han de hacer temer demasiado, más aún cuando no conocen cómo se las gastan Felipe o el Titán.

En resumen: confiantes. Este finde iré a Zaragoza y tengo muchas ganas de ver a los nuevos (sobre todo a Doncic y Taylor) y a bancar a LOLaso como una colegiala histérica. Igual me véis por TDP


----------



## pirola (26 Oct 2015)

Machete pensé que ibas a jugar ienso:ienso:ienso: Te da descanso Laso este finde para que puedas relajarte ???


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2015)

spam dijo:


> T Este finde iré a Zaragoza y tengo muchas ganas de ver a los nuevos (sobre todo a Doncic y Taylor) y a bancar a LOLaso como una colegiala histérica. Igual me véis por TDP



dale una colleja al Lolaso de mis partes si empezamos a hacer el gilipollas, y llévate un cartelito de burbuja o algo ::


----------



## Limón (26 Oct 2015)

Taylor lo tiene todo, menudo jugon!
A ver si no viene de vacaciones, ese tio en forma es buenisimo.


----------



## spam (30 Oct 2015)

Nueva decepción, esta vez en Turquía contra el Fener. Como contra Khimki, sensación de impotencia durante los 40 minutos, siempre por detrás, incapaces de imponer el tempo del partido, superados en defensa y ataque, mandarineando a lo loco, con una selección pésima de tiro, y aún así no se han desplomado porque han cogido bastantes rebotes. Aún así, derrota por 11 (77-66) y esperemos que el basketaverage no sea decisivo. Arbitraje caserete, que han consentido que la defensa intensísima del turco fuera muchas veces más allá de lo legal, pero en cualquier caso no ha influido. Mención especial al pésimo porcentaje de TL (12/19) y de 3P (6/26).

Sólo han dado la cara Reyes y Ayón. Discretos (por no decir algo peor) los Sergios, Rudy, Machu y Yeisi, indolente y blando como la mierda de pavo en defensa Thompkins (y cuando apretaba, cometía faltas de pardillo y se tragaba todos los amagos y concedía faltas de tiro). Intrascendente Taylor, que no ha pedido nada la pelota, y casi inéditos Billy y Chapu. A Lukita ni un minuto le ha dado.

La derrota no es demasiado importante a efectos de clasificación, pero la imagen es mala. Maaaala.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Oct 2015)

spam dijo:


> La derrota no es demasiado importante a efectos de clasificación, pero la imagen es mala. Maaaala.



al final vas a venir a las mias Spam...

yo es lo que vengo diciendo desde comienzo de temporada y veo que por desgracia no me equivoco. Sinceramente no veo al equipo en condiciones de competir contra rivales con cara y ojos como el de hoy. Y las jornadas van pasando y esto no mejora.

Y para mi lo más alarmante y evidente es la falta de contundencia debajo de los aros. Porque en el tiro puedes estar más acertado o menos, pero debajo de los aros o te impones o te comen. Hoy por ejemplo Udoh y Vessely se han puesto las botas, como en cada partido que nos tenemos que enfrentar contra pivots de nivel medio/alto. No hay un tio capaz de defenderlos en condiciones ni de poner un triste tapón, debajo de nuestro aro todo dios campa a sus anchas, y eso son canastas fáciles.

Esperemos a ver si viene Lima y mientras tanto nos espera una travesia del desierto con más pena que gloria ::


----------



## artemis (30 Oct 2015)

Poco a poco el ingenuo spam sale de su ceguera... LOLaso


----------



## spam (30 Oct 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> al final vas a venir a las mias Spam...
> 
> yo es lo que vengo diciendo desde comienzo de temporada y veo que por desgracia no me equivoco. Sinceramente no veo al equipo en condiciones de competir contra rivales con cara y ojos como el de hoy. Y las jornadas van pasando y esto no mejora.
> 
> ...



Es evidente que partidos como el de hoy, como el del Khmki, como el de Unicaja... joden, pero la temporada es muy larga y hay margen de mejora y recuperación. Estos tíos son buenos, nos consta, y el equipo es mejor que el año pasado porque los recambios que se han fichado son mejores. Pero hay que ser pacientes porque esta fase de la temporada no tiene nada que ver con los 2-3 últimos meses de competición. Hace dos años, empezamos full throttle y nos desfondamos al final, justo cuando llegó todo lo gordo. El año pasado empezamos poco a poco, perdiendo partidos (recuerdo que en navidad perdimos seguidos con Unicaja y Farsa y hasta que en febrero se ganó la Copa se habló de Djordjevic) y al final estábamos como un cohete. Obviamente, este año no se puede mejorar lo del pasado, es previsible ganar menos, o vete a saber, igual no se gana nada de nada (no lo creo), pero aún en ese caso no se podrá decir que se veía venir porque la temporada empezó mal, y es que no tienen nada que ver las circunstancias a nivel de motivación, físico, automatismos, etc.









artemis dijo:


> Poco a poco el ingenuo spam sale de su ceguera... LOLaso



El LOLaso es mi pastor, nada me falta. Absolutamente confiante en nuestro talismán.


----------



## spam (5 Nov 2015)

*toooomaaaa!!!
Puta bayern!!!!*


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (5 Nov 2015)

Qué grande es el lolaso, 38 minutos mirando, 2 jugando y birlarle el partido al comemierda de Pesic con una jacintada.


----------



## spam (5 Nov 2015)

Joder, lo he pasado mal mal mal. Hoy nos podíamos haber quedado apenas sin margen de error para pasar al Top16. El Bayern ha sido mucho más equipo de lo esperado hasta dos minutos antes del final, y con el último triple de Renfroe casi nos joden la remontada. Y el Madrid, aparte del 1er cuarto y el arreón final, ha estado mal tirando a nefasto. Poca rotación y poca defensa, lo que ha permitido que unos don nadie te hagan casi 100 puntos en casa.

Buenos números de Felipón again, junto con Rudy, que hoy se ha puesto estupendo y ha clavado 5/6 en triples, y Yeisi, con 4/7 y el tiro ganador. Por el contrario, Thompkins sigue diluyéndose. No quiero precipitar acontecimientos -ya vimos como el año pasado Rivers creció hasta hacerse imprescindible en los momentos de la verdad- pero recelo de su defensa y su actitud indolente, más aún poniéndolo al lado de Reyes, Ayón o el Chapu.

Victoria adrenalínica y vibrante pero que no debe ocultar las malas sensaciones que siguen dejando con frecuencia. Desconcertante este equipo. La fe la mantengo, aunque la confianza... ya es otra historia.


----------



## The Replicant (5 Nov 2015)

pues si a un equipo justito como el Bayern se le ha ganado in extremis en casa y en un partido que era importante dada la clasificación pues... como diria aquel no hase falta desir nada massssss....::

Sigo diciendo lo mismo, ahora mismo no tenemos nada que rascar frente a equipos importantes y con un buen juego interior. Es triste pero es asi. 
Tenemos carencias importantes sobre todo en defensa en la zona. Thompkins no es el perfil de pivot que necesitamos después de las bajas de Masacre y Mehjri.


----------



## spam (6 Nov 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues si a un equipo justito como el Bayern se le ha ganado in extremis en casa y en un partido que era importante dada la clasificación pues... como diria aquel no hase falta desir nada massssss....::
> 
> Sigo diciendo lo mismo, ahora mismo no tenemos nada que rascar frente a equipos importantes y con un buen juego interior. Es triste pero es asi.
> Tenemos carencias importantes sobre todo en defensa en la zona. Thompkins no es el perfil de pivot que necesitamos después de las bajas de Masacre y Mehjri.



Tampoco infravalores a los rivales de Euroliga. Fener ya estuvo en la F4 de Madrid y ha fichado bien, Khimki ha hecho un equipazo y debería llegar a cuartos como mínimo porque por nombres es un tapado a tener en cuenta, y Bayern ha mejorado el bloque respecto al año pasado y es un equipo serio que puede dar más de un susto (a la vista está).

Y en cuanto a los pívots, precisamente el domingo pasado los máximos anotadores y quienes decidieron el partido fueron Ayón y Reyes, con 21 puntos cada uno. Pero claro, hay que ponerlos en valor, y en ataque Laso siempre preferirá al base amasando bola y doblando para mandarina, y en defensa muchas veces los utiliza de punta de lanza (el otro día robaron cuatro o cinco balones en la segunda parte) pero también favorece que pierdan la posición y el pívot rival tenga superioridad. No vamos a conseguir cambiar a Coach L. a estas alturas...


----------



## The Replicant (6 Nov 2015)

spam dijo:


> Y en cuanto a los pívots, precisamente el domingo pasado los máximos anotadores y quienes decidieron el partido fueron Ayón y Reyes, con 21 puntos cada uno.



pero es que estamos en lo de siempre. A ver si meten 21 puntos cada uno cuando juguemos contra el Barça, entonces me callaré la boca para siempre.

Y si consideramos al Bayern un equipazo pues mal vamos. Asi no llegamos a ningún sitio.:no:, Fenerbace es otro cantar, ya estuvo en la final four y es por algo. El Bayern no es una perita en dulce, de acuerdo, pero es un rival al que se le tiene que ganar relativamente fácil, más jugando en casa y más habiendo perdido ya 2 de 3 partidos. La única victoria con un Estrella Roja que da pena.


----------



## artemis (6 Nov 2015)

joder considerar al Bayer de baloncesto de equipazo... o una de dos o es de ser hijo de del bosque o ser un troll a la altura de qualicon


----------



## The Replicant (9 Nov 2015)

no pude ver el partido contra Estudiantes, algun entendido que haga un resumen porfa.

Por los número veo que Thompkins hizo un buen partido, ya tocaba.

Y que pasa, que nos hemos quedado con el malo de los Hernangomez o como va esto? ::


----------



## spam (9 Nov 2015)

El Madrid al trantrán. El Estu bien, los chavales con desparpajo (Brizuela, Fernández, y Hernangómez). Thompkins no hizo mal partido del todo, pero tampoco espectacular, hace números porque tiene buena muñeca y tira bien si se queda librado, y pilla rebotes (defensivos) porque se queda de palomero debajo del aro, aún no le he visto hacer de punta de lanza en ningún partido. En defensa es un sospechoso habitual.

Juancho (el Hernangómez pequeño) tiene condiciones, y además tiene confianza, le dan rol y minutos, y el Madrid es un caramelo en defensa ahora mismo así que era lógico que se luciera. Hay que seguir de cerca al chaval y traerlo próximamente para volver a juntar aquí otra dinastía como los Reyes (por cierto, Felipón cada año es mejor, qué tío).

A Taylor lo vi muy pasado de revoluciones, hubo un momento en el 3er cuarto que faltó poco para que la liara. La Fuerza es poderosa en él, pero la ira conduce al lado oscuro. Hay que atarlo en corto para que no pierda los papeles, pero tiene mucho potencial y cada vez participa más.


----------



## spam (14 Nov 2015)

Bueno, lo de hoy en Estrasburgo sí que ha sido directamente intolerable. Han llegado a perder de 20 con esos don nadie, y la derrota (93-86) nos deja sin margen de error para pasar al TOP16, que de no conseguirse sería una debacle absolutamente inasumible. Puedo perdonar un mal día, varios malos días, bien sabéis que tengo paciencia. Si esta derrota hubiera sido en ACB contra el Guipúzcoa, por decir algo, sería sonrojante, pero ya. Pero perder en Euroliga contra la cenicienta del grupo nos pone la clasificación muy comprometida. Esta es la clasificación tras la primera vuelta, y teniendo que jugar en casa con Fener, Khimki y Estrasburgo, y visitando Munich y Belgrado. Para hacernos idea del percal.

PJ	PG	PP	PF	PC	(Dif)
1 Fenerbahce	5	4	1	383	367 16
2 Khimki 5	3	2	406	342 64
3 B. Munich	5	2	3	390	386 4
4 R. Madrid 5	2	3 421	424 -3
5 Strasbourg	5	2	3	366	401	-35
6 Estrella Roja	5	2	3	355	401	-46


----------



## artemis (14 Nov 2015)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, lo de hoy en Estrasburgo sí que ha sido directamente intolerable. Han llegado a perder de 20 con esos don nadie, y la derrota (93-86) nos deja sin margen de error para pasar al TOP16, que de no conseguirse sería una debacle absolutamente inasumible. Puedo perdonar un mal día, varios malos días, bien sabéis que tengo paciencia. Si esta derrota hubiera sido en ACB contra el Guipúzcoa, por decir algo, sería sonrojante, pero ya. Pero perder en Euroliga contra la cenicienta del grupo nos pone la clasificación muy comprometida. Esta es la clasificación tras la primera vuelta, y teniendo que jugar en casa con Fener, Khimki y Estrasburgo, y visitando Munich y Belgrado. Para hacernos idea del percal.
> 
> PJ	PG	PP	PF	PC	(Dif)
> 1 Fenerbahce	5	4	1	383	367 16
> ...





artemis dijo:


> Poco a poco el ingenuo spam sale de su ceguera... LOLaso



Me autocito que parece que el enfermo presenta alguna mejoria :XX:

LOLaso


----------



## The Replicant (14 Nov 2015)

yo es que ya paso de verlo porque me pongo enfermo. No es que sea ya perder contra rivales de nivel, es perder contra equipos de los más flojillos de la Euroliga y ya peligrando la clasificación.

Y a estas alturas supongo que ya nadie piensa que si la pretemporada ha sido mala, que si los primeros partidos que si la abuela fuma. Ya sabeis lo que pienso y lo que vengo diciendo desde el principio de temporada. El equipo es prácticamente el mismo que la temporada pasada, pero si a un motor por muy bueno que sea le falla una pieza, ese motor no rinde y hay que arreglarlo.

Que un rival como Estrasburgo te casque 93 puntos es para hacérselo mirar, promediaban 68 por partido hasta ayer que han subido el promedio...::
Tenemos un agujero negro en defensa de dimensiones siderales ::

El problema es que cuando alguien se de cuenta de esto ya será demasiado tarde y nos encontraremos ante una temporada perdida por una mala planificación.


----------



## spam (14 Nov 2015)

Hoy no te voy a poner objeciones. En la liga se puede ir al trantrán, que ni empeñándose se caerían de la zona de playoff y copa. Pero lo de la Euroliga es muy serio. Se pueden encontrar con que aunque quieran, no puedan pasar de fase. Y no pasar a TOP16 sería un fiasco de dimensiones apocalípticas. No quiero ni pensarlo.


----------



## spam (18 Nov 2015)

Al loro, que hoy jugamos en casa con Khimki. Partido a cara de perro, si no se gana hoy, el no pasar al TOP16 va a ser algo más que una posibilidad. No las tengo todas, ya he dicho aquí que el Khimki me parece uno de los tapados de esta temporada. Espero que hoy bajen el culo. Defensa o muerte.


----------



## spam (18 Nov 2015)

Se consuma la debacle. Probablemente, a partir de mañana ya ni dependamos de nosotros mismos para pasar al Top 16. Pero en fin, tampoco da la sensación de que fueran capaces por sí mismos, así que más vale ir preparándose para disputar la Eurocup, como en aquellos tiempos heroicos que parecían superados.

Queda declarado el estado de pesimismo.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Nov 2015)

spam dijo:


> así que más vale ir preparándose para disputar la Eurocup, como en aquellos tiempos heroicos que parecían superados.




pues es el nivel que tiene el equipo ahora mismo. Ya hemos visto que en la Euroliga el más tonto hace relojes. Victoria absolutamente merecida del Khimki, un equipo muy serio y muy bien dirigido por el gran Rimas Kurtinaitis. Superiores al Madrid en todo momento. 

Un detalle significativo, hemos colocado la asombrosa cifra de “2” tapones y el Khimki, un rival que cuenta con un pivot cojo (Paul Davis) y el gran Todorovic ::, nos ha cascado 6. Cuando nos toque enfretarnos contra el Barça la escabechina puede ser de las que hacen época. Tendrán que poner una advertencia de “este partido puede herir la sensibilidad del espectador merengue”
Queda claro que alguien se ha cubierto de gloria con la planificación de los fichajes, y eso que no hacia falta retocar mucho.


----------



## artemis (19 Nov 2015)

otro... LOLaso







Y lo mejor de todo que el Mandarina Power no admite cualquier duda sobre el... ¿que se ha perdido? echemosle la culpa a los arbitros... :ouch:

Laso: "Mis jugadores se han quejado mucho del arbitraje"


----------



## Chispeante (19 Nov 2015)

No era tocamiento de huevos ni una prolongación de la pretemporada para llegar frescos a marzo. No, es simplemente el no poder el dar el nivel y punto. Por muy delirante que parezca, el mejor equipo de la zona no NBA se ha convertido en una medianía en Europa. Me dicen que si se va Slaughter nos quedamos en bragas y me da la risa floja. 

De todas formas estas angustias tenían sentido cuando nuestro pivot estrella era Brent Scott o Strullen, pero no con la plantilla actual.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Nov 2015)

Chispeante dijo:


> Me dicen que si se va Slaughter nos quedamos en bragas y me da la risa floja.



pues es que es asi mismo, surrealista pero es asi.

Y mira que era fácil fichar un sustituto de Masacre, pero los iluminados del staff técnico debian estar celebrando la temporada anterior, y mira, se les ha pasado ::


----------



## Chispeante (19 Nov 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues es que es asi mismo, surrealista pero es asi.
> 
> Y mira que era fácil fichar un sustituto de Masacre, pero los iluminados del staff técnico debian estar celebrando la temporada anterior, y mira, se les ha pasado ::



Lo fácil es fichar a un sustituto, sin duda, pero tampoco sería una locura exigir a un deportista profesional que le ponga un poco más de intensidad en defensa. En los años 80, cuando lo de la rotación de banquillo era distinta y los americanos que tenían todos los equipos se cascaban 40 minutos por partido, vale. Hoy en dia, con los recursos que hay, con una profundidad inimaginable hace 10 años, nadie se va a morir por machacarse un poco y ponerles las cosas difíciles a los rivales.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Nov 2015)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo fácil es fichar a un sustituto, sin duda, pero tampoco sería una locura exigir a un deportista profesional que le ponga un poco más de intensidad en defensa.



cierto pero lo que pasa es que cada uno tiene sus cualidades y no se le pueden pedir peras al olmo. De la misma manera que no le podías exigir a Slaughter que anotara 20 puntos, tampoco le puedes exigir a un Thompkins que meta 10 tapones en defensa, por decir algo. Esto no se arregla simplemente diciendo "venga tios, hay que defender"

Y es en la pintura donde más se acusa esta carencia. El pivot que mejor defiende ahora mismo es Ayón, sin ser un especialista, pero es el único que está cumpliendo y se está salvando de la quema. Pero ni Thompkins ni mucho menos Hernangomez pueden aportar la intensidad en defensa que aportaba Masacre. 

Y es cojonudo porque el año pasado al Barça le pasó exactamente lo mismo con la pareja de pivots Tomic-Pleiss y vamos y cometemos el mismo error ::

No han tardado mucho en solucionarlo y ahora mismo la tríada Tomic/Samuels/Lawal es de las más potentes de Europa y los números cantan por si solos.


----------



## spam (27 Nov 2015)

Hoy el Madrid se juega ser o no ser en la siguiente fase. El escenario, el Pionir de Belgrado. Estrella Roja es poca cosa, pero es una cancha relativamente complicada (aunque perder, y más dadas las circunstancias desesperadas, sería inadmisible). Para acabar de adobar la cosa, Bayern ganó ayer al Khimki en Moscú, lo cual aún recorta más el margen de error.

Qué pocos motivos para disfrutar y ser optimistas está dando el Lolaso estar Euroliga. El año pasado el equipo fue de menos a más durante la temporada, pero en EL siempre estuvo ahí, incluso en primera fase, aunque tuviera alguna derrota aislada. Creo que no hay que subestimar la influencia que tenía Masacre: en EL estuvo desde el principio (y se clasificaron con comodidad para Top16, como debe ser), y en ACB el equipo despegó cuando entró en la rotación, en enero (era el 3er extra y Laso no le convocaba, hasta que vio que la cosa no funcionaba y lo integró). Casualidad?

En fin, a ver qué pasa hoy.


----------



## spam (27 Nov 2015)

Derrota en Belgrado. Colistas de grupo. Ganando los tres partidos que quedan se puede pasar (risas ahogadas). En casa con Fenerbahce, visita a Munich y en casa con Estrasburgo. Es muy posible que la Euroliga se nos acabe el jueves que viene.

Es increíble haber pasado de lo de la temporada anterior a esto, pero bueno, es mejor una temporada en el cielo y otra en el infierno que dos en el purgatorio de la mediocridad (quien no se consuela es porque no quiere)... ::


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2015)

jojojojojojojo LOLASON


----------



## The Replicant (27 Nov 2015)

Yo es que flipo, más allá de que no sepamos defender a un equipo como Estrella Roja y que nos casque 94 puntos, sin Sofo (por cierto donde estaba? Lesionado?y de que no tengamos un tio capaz de defender a Miller (24 puntos), es que resulta que no tenemos ningún otro sistema en ataque que no sea tirar de 3 puntos (10 de 30)??? 

Creo que la plantilla que hay da para bastante más de lo que se está viendo y ahí el Lolaso se está cubriendo de gloria.::


----------



## artemis (27 Nov 2015)

Simenon dijo:


> Sois unas bingueras histéricas locazas, para pasar al top16 basta ganar los partidos de casa y en la liga regular de la ACB perder algun partido como el del otro día no significa nada.* Dejad que se toquen los huevos hasta enero*.



Pero se los estan tocando a dos manos :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (28 Nov 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Pero se los estan tocando a dos manos :XX::XX::XX:



Mazazo, nunca creí que podíamos llegar a esto. Por vergüenza espero que seamos sextos y no juguemos la eurocup contra pamesas de.la vida.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (29 Nov 2015)

Joder con Lukita, se nos ha hecho un hombre, hace dos años fue campeón de España... infantil.


----------



## Limón (30 Nov 2015)

Grandisimo Luka, nos va a dar muchas alegrias.
Ahora el jueves nos lo jugamos el todo por el todo, pero yo firmo ganar eurocup y liga.


----------



## spam (30 Nov 2015)

Limón dijo:


> Grandisimo Luka, nos va a dar muchas alegrias.
> Ahora el jueves nos lo jugamos el todo por el todo, pero yo firmo ganar eurocup y liga.



Doncic es la mejor noticia de la temporada, sí. En cuanto a tu apuesta, a no ser que añadas la liga, todavía no la firmo. A final de semana, lo mismo sí... ::

Edito: la Copa, quería decir, cojines. Aunque no se por qué, aún tengo esperanzas de Top16.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Nov 2015)

Limón dijo:


> Grandisimo Luka, nos va a dar muchas alegrias.



ya es triste que tenga que salir el chaval a enseñarles como se juega ::


----------



## spam (1 Dic 2015)

Ojalá Lukita tenga minutos contra Fener. Sobre todo ahora que se confirma que Rudy estará entre dos y tres meses de baja (siempre esos achaques de la espalda). Lo cual hace necesario recuperar en diciembre a KC Rivers (acaba contrato en Bayern). Si bien solo es factible si pasamos al Top 16...

Lo del jueves es la primera final de la temporada. Está fea la cosa, pero hasta que no se consume la debacle hay que creer, aunque sea un poco. Yo aún tengo algo de fe, qué cojones. Noto cómo va creciendo, el jueves estaré a tope. Hay que creer en esta gente.


----------



## spam (3 Dic 2015)

Hoy se cumplen 26 años sin el gran Fernando Martín. A ver si el equipo está a la altura y esta noche consigue el triunfo contra Fener para seguir soñando con ¡pasar a Top16! ::

A ver cómo estamos mañana...


----------



## artemis (3 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> Hoy se cumplen 26 años sin el gran Fernando Martín. A ver si el equipo está a la altura y esta noche consigue el triunfo contra Fener para seguir soñando con ¡pasar a Top16! ::
> 
> A ver cómo estamos mañana...



26 años desde que Fernando Martin dejo malherido a un inocente...


----------



## spam (3 Dic 2015)

80-73. Seguimos vivos.


----------



## Limón (3 Dic 2015)

Vaaaaaaamos lolaso


----------



## pirola (4 Dic 2015)

Cuando defendemos bien seguimos siendo los mejores de Europa, el problema es que hoy fue el primer día que los vi defender como el año pasado.
Jugando así vamos a estar entre los 16, si es que no se siguen lesionando jugadores, por ahora 3 k.o.


----------



## spam (5 Dic 2015)

Pues resulta que el Lolaso ha hecho un fichaje relámpago: Maurice Ndour, senegalés, cortado por los Mavs a principio de temporada; alapivot de 2'06, intimidador pero con buena mano, viene para aportar en defensa algo más que Thompkins, pero además, no es manco de cara al aro. Pinta muy buen fichaje.

No obstante, lo más importante ahora mismo es la batalla en Munich el próximo viernes. Los resultados de ayer hacen imprescindible ganar al Bayern la próxima semana y al Estrasburgo en el Palacio la siguiente. Dependemos de nosotros mismos, pero no se puede fallar.


----------



## The Replicant (5 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> Pues resulta que el Lolaso ha hecho un fichaje relámpago: Maurice Ndour, senegalés, cortado por los Mavs a principio de temporada; alapivot de 2'06, intimidador



parece que a alguien al final se le ha encendido la luz. La pregunta puñetera ¿por que lo fichan ahora a mitad de temporada? ahhhh la gran cuestión...

Por lo que he visto puede (y debe) aportar mucho tal y como está el equipo, sobre todo en intimidación defensiva. Pero claro ahora tendrá que adaptarse primero al equipo, asimilar los sistemas, etc etc..., en fin

Otra cuestión, que pasa entonces con Lima? no lo tenian apalabrado para Enero? :


----------



## spam (11 Dic 2015)

Victoria contundente y de prestigio cuando más falta hacía. 67-86 en Munich. El Top 16 está más cerca. Solo hay que rematar la faena ganando en el Palacio a un asequible Estrasburgo. No se puede vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo, pero la verdad es que si por algo no fueran capaces de ganar, tampoco merecerían pasar de fase.

En cualquier caso, poco a poco el equipo empieza a ser el que era. El tercer cuarto y la mitad del último han sido aplastantes, Lolaso del bueno. Confianzas ninguna todavía, pero fe, cada día más. VAMOS LOLASSOO!!!

---------- Post added 11-dic-2015 at 22:36 ----------

Por cierto, dicen que están estudiando si traer a Causeur del Baskonia para cubrir la baja de Rudy. Buen jugador, de verdad. Pero al que hay que traer es KC... sigue teniendo el mojo. Qué partido, el mejor de los bávaros.


----------



## artemis (11 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> Victoria contundente y de prestigio cuando más falta hacía. 67-86 en Munich. El Top 16 está más cerca. Solo hay que rematar la faena ganando en el Palacio a un asequible Estrasburgo. No se puede vender la piel del oso antes de cazarlo, pero la verdad es que si por algo no fueran capaces de ganar, tampoco merecerían pasar de fase.
> 
> En cualquier caso, poco a poco el equipo empieza a ser el que era. El tercer cuarto y la mitad del último han sido aplastantes, Lolaso del bueno. Confianzas ninguna todavía, pero fe, cada día más. VAMOS LOLASSOO!!!
> 
> ...



Que coño, que se traigan a Curry... floren rascate el bolsillo


----------



## AprendizdeSantaClaus (12 Dic 2015)

Gran partido hoy. En la segunda parte el equipo ha sido un auténtico rodillo. Este equipo es la ost...

Como te hacen sentir y vibrar en cada partido. Había empezado la temporada fatal, en gran medida por culpa de un no parar de partidos, pero cuando estaba contra las cuerdas y al borde del K.O. ha sabido reaccionar.

Colosal Ayón quien, en mi opinión, es el mejor pivot europeo en la actualidad. No es lo que mete en ataque, sino lo que aporta en defensa lo que le hace un jugador diferencial.

Bien Thompkins, que parece recuperar la muñeca y empieza a ser seguro desde la línea de 6,75. Nos puede dar mucho jugando de 4 abierto.

Apareció la semana pasada Llull y hoy ha vuelto a tirar del carro. Sinceramente, nunca estaremos lo suficientemente agradecidos a un tio que podría haberse ido a la NBA y ha decidido quedarse en Europa para intentar hacer del suyo un equipo histórico.

Con lo que hay más los lesionados que vayan recuperando el tono, creo que hay más que suficiente para luchar por los tres títulos. Este equipo ahora tiene el reto más ambicioso: intentar repetir el triplete histórico de la temporada pasada. Yo, personalmente, les veo capaz de hacerlo. No se cansan de ganar. Qué ejemplo! Si yo fuese Rafa Benítez les ponía un video de estos cada día a los de fútbol, para que aprendan lo que es humildad, trabajo, sacrificio, solidaridad, EQUIPO. Grandes!!! Vamos a por el Top16 la semana que viene en Estrasburgo. Puede parecer fácil, pero hay que dar el 100%.

Por cierto, Rivers es un jugador que me encanta y me dio pena que se fuese. Es un jugón de manual que cuando tiene el día, como hoy, lo enchufa todo, pero a estas alturas y ahora que parece que el equipo empieza a carburar yo no tocaría nada. Taylor está haciendo un gran trabajo en defensa y creo que nos va a dar todavía algo más. Maciulis también se va a ir poniendo a tono. Rudy volverá con más ganas y le tendremos fresco a final de temporada. Y, además, ahí está Doncic. Si fichamos a Rivers, Doncic va a tener menos minutos y el niño es la joya de la corona. Qué clase tiene, que desparpajo... En 2-3 años puede dominar Europa (si no se ha ido ya a la NBA).


----------



## The Replicant (12 Dic 2015)

por fin un buen partido en Euroliga después de ir dando auténtica pena.
Aunque hemos ganado al Bayern de Munich, no nos olvidemos (al de basket, que creo que va 5º en la liga alemana...: o sea que..., no empecemos a chuparnos la pollas y tal. Perder contra Estrasburgo en el palacio sería para colgarlos a todo y a Lolaso el primero.

Siendo positivos se ha visto mucho mejor al equipo y la incorporación de NDour y supongo que próximamente la de Lima, tienen que dar la fortaleza defensiva que faltaba. 

De todas maneras está por ver todavía el nivel que puede alcanzar el equipo, y esto no lo sabremos hasta que juguemos algún partido "de los de verdad".

Causeur sería un gran fichaje.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (12 Dic 2015)

Este partido de haberse jugado hace 15 días se habría perdido, el equipo empieza a defender en condiciones, las piezas nuevas se van ajustando y parece que el equipo va saliendo del pozo desde el partido de Bilbao. 
Objetivo prácticamemte cumplido: Clasificados para el top16 con el mínimo desgaste posible. 

Y Casseur me gusta pero prefiero fichar a KC Rivers aunque sólo sea para Euroliga.


----------



## spam (14 Dic 2015)

Yo también prefiero a KC, desde luego. No solo es un jugón, es que es uno de los nuestros. Y una garantía desde el triple. Hemos tenido "suerte" de que se ha ido a un equipo de relativo poco lustre y ha firmado por unos meses, pero si lo dejamos escapar otra vez ya será imposible recuperarlo, porque tiene sitio en cualquier contender, y esta vez alguno le echará el lazo y ya no lo volveremos a tener a tiro, sino sufriéndolo enfrente...

Y sí, la cosa cada vez va mejor (aunque no definiría el haber salvado una situación límite en Euroliga jugando dos partidos a vida o muerte como "mínimo desgaste"), pero primero hay que rematar la faena con Estrasburgo, y después creciendo poco a poco hasta la Copa. Y hacer un esfuerzo contra el Farsa en navidad. Y con suerte, llegaremos a lo gordo en buena forma. Yo dosificaría un poco a Ayón en vez de darle tantos minutos ahora.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> . Yo dosificaría un poco a Ayón en vez de darle tantos minutos ahora.



pues si, ciertamente, la verdad es que se está saliendo el Mexicano y podría ir cogiendo más minutos NDour.
Por lo poco que se le ha visto a N dour a mi me da muy buena espina, y se tenia que haber fichado un pivot de estas características a principios de temporada, no ahora, pero bueno más vale tarde que nunca.


----------



## spam (17 Dic 2015)

Yo también tengo fe en Ndour, uno de estos siempre en mi equipo, defensa, brazos largos, intensidad y negritud. Y lo de Rivers parece que puede ir en serio, sería el mejor apaño posible para suplir la baja de Rudy.

Desde luego, ahora mismo, el que más me chirría es Thompkins, que tiene buena mano pero es un sospechoso habitual a la hora de bajar el culo y defender. Aunque con lo larga que es la temporada, tendrá tiempo de lucirse, espero. También se hablaba de que Lima llegaría a final de enero, y he perdido la cuenta del roster que nos quedaría. Y a ver a final de año quién sigue y quién se va, porque seguramente el Chapu se jubilará del Lolaso (yo le colgaba la camiseta) y alguno o varios de nuestros niggas tendrán ofertas NBA; y ojo que los Sergios no las tengan también...

De todas maneras, en medio de tanta pajiplantilla, no hay que perder de vista lo esencial: ESTA NOCHE, A LAS 20'45 NOS JUGAMOS EL TOP16 EN EL PALACIO FRENTE A ESTRASBURGO!!!


----------



## spam (17 Dic 2015)

Bueno, hamijos, misión cumplida. El Lolaso dará guerra en el Top16. Nos tuvieron groggy, pero no nos remataron, y ahora hemos salvado el match ball y somos más fuertes; hemos aprendido la lección, el engranaje empieza a estar engrasado y la plantilla se ha reforzado a un gran nivel. El cagómetro se dispara alrededor de Uropa.


----------



## artemis (17 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, hamijos, misión cumplida. El Lolaso dará guerra en el Top16. Nos tuvieron groggy, pero no nos remataron, y ahora hemos salvado el match ball y somos más fuertes; hemos aprendido la lección, el engranaje empieza a estar engrasado y la plantilla se ha reforzado a un gran nivel. El cagómetro se dispara alrededor de Uropa.



Vienes de la cibeles de celebrarlo... para lo que habeis quedado los vikingos :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pirola (18 Dic 2015)

artemis dijo:


> Vienes de la cibeles de celebrarlo... para lo que habeis quedado los vikingos :XX::XX::XX:



Nosotros celebramos que nuestro equipo está jugando bien, y tú ya estabas hace dos semanas hablando de la eliminación del Madrid en Munich. Me alegra que vengas a recoger lo tuyo.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Dic 2015)

pues tendremos clásico en el Top-16:

_*Madrid, Barça,* Khimki, Olympiacos, Bamberg y Zalgiris están el grupo F de la Euroliga. Faltan dos plazas: CSKA o Unicaja y Efes o Baskonia._

ojo con el Lokomotiv de Claver y Draper que se ha follado al Barça, menudo equipazo tiene :Aplauso:


----------



## spam (19 Dic 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues tendremos clásico en el Top-16:
> 
> _*Madrid, Barça,* Khimki, Olympiacos, Bamberg y Zalgiris están el grupo F de la Euroliga. Faltan dos plazas: CSKA o Unicaja y Efes o Baskonia._
> 
> ojo con el Lokomotiv de Claver y Draper que se ha follado al Barça, menudo equipazo tiene :Aplauso:



Bueno, pues ha quedado un grupo majete, añadiendo al Vitoria y al CSKA. Hay cinco gallitos para cuatro plazas, y tres "cenicientas" bastante incómodas que te pueden joder en su casa y complicarte la clasificación. El grupo es mucho más duro que el otro, pero la ventaja es que si sales bien situado tienes un cruce de cuartos más asequible.

El Farsa la ha cagado bien cagada perdiendo ayer y dejándose meter en este grupo. Se tendrá que disputar con el Khimki el cuarto puesto. O vete a saber, los pronósticos son inciertos. Y por cierto, viendo el grupo y el calendario, me alegro mil de estar reforzando la plantilla. Ah, y la ACB ha de pasar a un segundo plano durante varios meses. Con minutadas de Lukita, Billy, Jaycee y demás debería bastar para ganar casi todos los partidos y tener motivados y en forma a los menos titulares, y los cracks, que se pasen los domingos en el banquillo, que hay que estar frescos para el Top16 y la Copa.

Lo peor ya ha pasado, ahora empieza lo bueno.

PD: calendario del Top16: http://www.euroleague.net/rs/6jvorb...filename/15-16-tae-t16-by-groups-18-12-15.pdf


----------



## Chispeante (19 Dic 2015)

Con el 2015 en sus últimos estertores es justo recordar los mejores momentos de un año histórico. Si duda la 9º Copa de Europa es la guinda de un pastel que llevábamos años mereciendo sin poderlo catar. Este Madrid ha estado por fin en justa paridad con lo que su augusto nombre e historia reclama. 





[/IMG]

Pero como soy madrisita, soy por lo tanto, una buena persona y un buen español. Y no puedo, ni quiero ni me permito olvidarme del PARTIDO DEL AÑO. Todo estaba perdido, no era de hombres razonables esperar un final feliz, y sin embargo...se hizo la luz. 







Uno de los mayores orgasmos baloncestísticos de mi vida.


----------



## iconoclasta (19 Dic 2015)

_Si fichamos a Rivers, Doncic va a tener menos minutos y el niño es la joya de la corona. Qué clase tiene, que desparpajo... En 2-3 años puede dominar Europa (si no se ha ido ya a la NBA).
_

O sea hay que darle minutos a Doncic para que crezca. Y cuando sea de verdad productivo, ya se podrá ir a la NBA..

¿Qué sentido tiene este tipo de cantera del baloncesto español? Si lo vendieras a la NBA, vale. Pero se va a ir gratis tan pronto como pueda. 

En fútbol, los equipos modestos son conscientes de que sus canteranos con más talentos se irán tarde o temprano. Pero a cambio se llevarán unos millones que aseguran su futuro económica. Aquí ni eso.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2015)

grupo de la muerte...


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (19 Dic 2015)

No me quiero emocionar demasiado pero a veces a Taylor se le ven cosas de preguntarte ¿qué hace este tío aquí y no en la NBA? No me lo quiero imaginar cuando esté plenamente acoplado y con el equipo bien rodado.


----------



## spam (19 Dic 2015)

Simenon dijo:


> No me quiero emocionar demasiado pero a veces a Taylor se le ven cosas de preguntarte ¿qué hace este tío aquí y no en la NBA? No me lo quiero imaginar cuando esté plenamente acoplado y con el equipo bien rodado.



Allá no lo querían porque lo sancionaron por el asunto de la denuncia de su pareja. Pero en los Bobcats tenía sus buenos minutos. Según en qué plantillas, es jugador de 20 minutos por partido fácilmente. Si morralla como Marcelinho Huertas tiene hueco en algún roster, ya me dirás Taylor...


----------



## The Replicant (20 Dic 2015)

buen partido hoy en Andorra. Ayon está que se sale, que le han dado a este tio?

Parece que lo de Rivers es oficial

Liga ACB | KC Rivers regresa al Madrid | ACB | AS.com


----------



## AprendizdeSantaClaus (21 Dic 2015)

Vaya equipazo.

Parece que la maquinaria se ha puesto en marcha y han recuperado el mejor nivel. Es totalmente imposible no ser seguidor de este equipo que juega tan bien y que tiene alma y corazón de equipo ganador.

Repetir en Euroliga será muy difícil, por el formato de la competición y en ACB, ahora mismo veo a Valencia e incluso Baskonia como rivales más sólidos que el Barcelona (que se deshace como azucarillo en partidos importantes), pero sea lo que sea, a muerte con estos jugadores.

Insisto, para mí es el mejor equipo de Europa, pero también lo era hace 2 años y no se ganó la Euroliga. Espero la mejor versión de Nocioni en los partidos importantes, porque es un jugador que da la vuelta a los partidos con su carácter y su instinto ganador.

Ayón es para mí el mejor pivot en Europa, por lo que aporta delante y detrás. Muchas gracias al Barcelona por dejárnoslo así.

Hay una muy buena noticia para los meses importantes y es que Rudy estará aparentemente recuperado. A mí me parece que en los momentos importantes se le suele encoger el brazo, pero en defensa es un jugador que aporta muchísimo.

Coincido con algunos de vosotros cuando habláis sobre Taylor. Tiene tanta superioridad física que centrado y al 100% te puede frenar en defensa a cualquier rival.

Me preocupa Thompkins porque en defensa no le veo con demasiada capacidad y eso en los momentos importantes nos puede lastrar. 

Por el contrario, cada vez estoy más contento con Willy. El chaval empezó tímido pero ya se va soltando y aporta algo muy importante, rebote y algunos puntos.

Y dejo para el final a Doncic. Qué clase tiene el chaval. Habrá que ver que sucede con Rivers, que es un jugador que me encanta, pero Doncic con confianza puede ser un jugador con un rol muy importante a partir de final de temporada. Yo, personalmente, no hubiera hecho ningún fichaje aparte de N'Dour, una vez vista que la dinámica y el buen rollo del equipo es inmejorable (con Rivers no va a empeorar, pero se van a tener que repartir más los minutos y no hay para todos.


----------



## spam (21 Dic 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> buen partido hoy en Andorra. Ayon está que se sale, que le han dado a este tio?
> 
> Parece que lo de Rivers es oficial
> 
> Liga ACB | KC Rivers regresa al Madrid | ACB | AS.com



Vamos a esperar a que se confirme, pero ya me mojo sólo de pensarlo. Qué fichajazo.

Otra cosa será si ha de venir Lima en enero o no, que ya no lo sé, porque Billy cada vez responde mejor y preferiría no cortar su dinámica. Igual habría que esperar a final de temporada, y si Ndour no sigue (tiene contrato solo hasta final de temporada, aunque yo lo renovaba porque creo que puede sernos muy útil como especialista, pero hará falta que se quiera quedar, porque tendrá ofertas) o Thompkins marchara (como Timoc, es bueno sí, pero no idóneo para nuestro estilo, me temo), entonces traer a Lima. Yo todos estos fichajes que están haciéndose creo que se hacen no como parches para un momento dado, sino trabajando a futuro (y bien que me parece), por lo que hay que hilar fino para decidir qué jugadores hay que ir sustituyendo (Chapu 35 palos, Felipón también, Thompkins a ver qué balance ofrece a final de temporada, Jaycee también empieza a tener una edad y necesita estar finísimo físicamente para ser diferencial...). Está el tema de las ofertas NBA a nuestros niggas o a los Sergios, el tema pasaportes y extras, el tema Rudy y su edad y su espalda... hay que planificar cuidadosamente y analizar qué jugadores imaginamos aquí a 2-3 años vista.

No obstante, no puedes negar que ya notas más optimismo eh?  Incluso yo flaqueé un momento tras la derrota en Belgrado. Pero ahora anda que no ha cambiado el cuento. Ahora el miedo cambia de bando. El domingo que viene, el Farsa viene al Palacio. El momento es infinitamente más oportuno para nosotros que hace sólo un mes...


----------



## The Replicant (21 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> No obstante, no puedes negar que ya notas más optimismo eh?  Incluso yo flaqueé un momento tras la derrota en Belgrado.



hombre pues ciertamente si. Pero es que habíamos llegado a unos niveles demijrantes ::, pero bueno, nos hemos salvado por los pelos. Esto ya es otra cosa y se parece más al equipo de la temporada pasada. 

Yo a Lima ahora no lo traeria, porque es que donde metes ahora tanto pivot? Si ya no hay minutos para todos... A ver como va funcionando N Dour, un masacre-2 que creo que puede dar mucho de si y aportar bastante más en ataque que Slaughter.

Por fin puedo volver a ver partidos porque es que ya no los veia, me ponía histérico


----------



## spam (22 Dic 2015)

Keisi ya está con nosotros, nada me falta. Ahora a campeonar.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (22 Dic 2015)

¿Cómo va lo de Rudy? Cuando se dice que alguien "estará para la Copa" es que puede pasar cualquier cosa, y más siendo año de olimpiadas, me imagino que a Rudy este año lo vamos a disfrutar poco y de ahí que el fichaje de KC sea clave. Lo que ocurre es que KC saca a un sospechoso Thompkins de las convocatorias, con lo que se nos queda sólo un frágil Nocioni como 4 abierto. Porque lo de Ndour, por cuerpo no parece ni un 3, no le veo nada destacable ¿tiene alguna virtud?


----------



## spam (23 Dic 2015)

Simenon dijo:


> ¿Cómo va lo de Rudy? Cuando se dice que alguien "estará para la Copa" es que puede pasar cualquier cosa, y más siendo año de olimpiadas, me imagino que a Rudy este año lo vamos a disfrutar poco y de ahí que el fichaje de KC sea clave. Lo que ocurre es que KC saca a un sospechoso Thompkins de las convocatorias, con lo que se nos queda sólo un frágil Nocioni como 4 abierto. Porque lo de Ndour, por cuerpo no parece ni un 3, no le veo nada destacable ¿tiene alguna virtud?



Yo con Rudy no cuento ni para la Copa. Firmaría que se recupere despacio y esté curado, descansado y a tope para finales de abril y jugarse todo lo gordo en las mejores condiciones. Ya que tenemos profundidad de banquillo para que no se note demasiado su ausencia, lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que cuando vuelva lo haga en plenitud (si es que es posible a estas alturas de su carrera) y sea diferencial en los momentos importantes.

En cuanto a Thompkins, pues no sé cómo se gestionará la rotación. Supongo que Ayón es fijo en ACB y EL (aunque yo en liga lo dosificaría muchísimo, con Willy y Felipón da para ganar el 90% de los partidos y ahora mismo, Ayón está de un dulce que si se nos lesiona sí que nos hacen un roto serio), y son Thompkins y Rivers los que irán alternándose la otra plaza de extra en liga. Yo le daría más minutos en liga a Thompkins, a ver si gana confianza y acaba de interiorizar el Lolaso, sobre todo en ritmo y defensa. KC ya se conoce el paño y está integrado desde el minuto cero.

Claro que también el rol de Thompkins depende de si viene Lima en enero o no (yo no lo traería en estos momentos, Billy está creciendo y no cortaría su progresión), y del rol que Laso le dé a Ndour. Yo sí que le tengo fe al senegalés, puede aportar un rol "similar" a Masacre, en cuanto a movilidad y agresividad defensiva e intimidación con esos brazos largos, pero además en ataque tiene muchas más opciones, tiene bote y fundamentos y un aceptable tiro de media distancia. Yo creo que con él, si Coach L. quiere, y si el jugador se siente acogido e implicado (y elige quedarse a final de temporada y renunciar a las ofertas que seguro llegarán), ahí tenemos un especialista para varios años.

La verdad es que Laso tiene que hilar muy fino con la gestión de los abundantes recursos que hay ahora, para optimizar su rendimiento y al mismo tiempo tener satisfechos a los jugadores. En estos momentos, tenemos 14 jugadores (13 + Rudy lesionado). Si viniera Lima, serían 15.

Pero no perdamos de vista que a finales de año se producirán bajas: Chapu probablemente se "retirará" en Argentina. Ndour y Rivers acaban sus contratos en junio, así que no sé si se podrán retener, dependerá de las otras altas y bajas. Felipón seguirá, pero yo creo que le queda un año más y su protagonismo menguará. Thompkins, si no da un paso adelante y se gana al cuerpo técnico y la afición, es un candidato a marchar (y además es extracomunitario). Y Taylor, ojalá se quedase, pero es fácil que regrese a la NBA. Y hay que tener en cuenta que por ahí están cedidos Campazzo en Murcia y Alex Suárez en Bilbao (no le veo a Suárez condiciones para formar parte de la plantilla, y a Facu solo le veo volviendo si alguno de los Sergios se fuera a la NBA, y aún así no sé... menos mal que tenemos a Lukita). Y que hay que tener en la recámara a Juancho Hernangómez para suceder a Felipón, e incluso a Claver como 3-4 defensivo, sobre todo si Ndour no siguiera. Veremos.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Dic 2015)

creo que la plantilla que hay en estos momentos da para hacer mucho si se hacen las cosas bien y el Lolaso aprovecha correctamente los recursos que tenemos y no cojemos otra "pájara" (esperemos). La temporada que viene dios dirá...

El domingo tenemos la primera piedra de toque importante contra el Farça. Ahi te quiero ver Lolaso. Veremos si la "recuperación" es como la de Rajoy, de chichinabo, o la cosa va en serio. Soy optimista y espero que hagamos un buen partido, hace un mes nos hubieran dado un repaso de los que hacen época. El Farça está un tanto irregular pero también tienen una plantilla de cuidado. Si juegan serio y a Xavi Pascual no se le cruzan los cables (cosa bastante habitual) nos pueden dar un disgusto.


----------



## artemis (27 Dic 2015)

Bueno, he visto la primera parte del partido de hoy, el Barça muy bien, el madrid solo lo ha sostenido en la primera parte y solo podra hacer que gane hierrezuelo


----------



## chomin (27 Dic 2015)

Me parece muy mal que el Real Madrid fiche a esos americanos cuando en cualquier Bazar o en un Chino te los dan mas barato y mejores. ::


----------



## The Replicant (27 Dic 2015)

bueno pues primer partido de “los de verdad” y primer fail en toda regla.
Hay cosas que me sacan de quicio del Lolaso. Siempre tiene que sacar el mismo quinteto inicial y hacer exactamente los mismos cambios independientemente del partido y del rival que sea. Cada partido tiene una lectura y hay que saber interpretarlo y este era un partido serio y no para hacer el gilipollas como hemos hecho.::

Por ejemplo: Hernangomez podrá montar una sastrería con los trajes que le hizo Samuels en los minutos que estuvo en pista:abajo:. Resulta que hemos fichado un pivot intimidador como N dour para hacer bonito? Que mejor partido que este para darle minutos y ver si sirve para algo o si está en garantia podemos devolverlo??, pues lo saca con el partido ya roto, tocate los cojones y baila.

No somos capaces ni de intentar algo para frenar a Satoransky (16 puntos con 25 de valoración), no sé... intenta ponerle un perro de presa como Taylor a ver si puede pararle, pues no resulta que lo marca el Chacho, para mear y no echar gota. Y eso que el Barça tenia dos bajas importantes como Arroyo y Abrines.

Otra para descojonarse, en un tiempo muerto diciendo "tu marcas a éste y tu a este, o no mejor tu a este y tu al otro, o no …, bueno me da igual haced los que os salga de los cojones":XX:. Algo tan importante como saber quien coño marca a quien.

En fin es un LOLaso pero es nuestro LOLaso.::


----------



## artemis (27 Dic 2015)

ni hierrezuelo ha podido evitar la humillacion :ouch: y encima ha salido al final el tipico señorio blanco cuando se pierde, con la locaza de llul soltando el brazo o entradas dignas Pepe en fin... otro..

*LOLaso*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Dic 2015)

bueno bueno...aun estoy esperando que el Far$a de basket tenga un año tan redondo como SI lo tuvo el Madrid en la 2014-15....


----------



## artemis (27 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> Keisi ya está con nosotros, nada me falta. Ahora a campeonar.



Esto lo puso el gafe hace 5 dias :XX::XX:


----------



## The Replicant (28 Dic 2015)

LOLASO:

_Desde el principio no fuimos capaces de entender el partido y fuimos a remolque
_

y tu el primero mendrugo


_Si te meten 50 puntos al descanso y sus pívots hacen 15/17 en tiros de campo no vas a ganar al Barcelona ni a ningún equipo. Este partido me ha recordado al jugado en Estrasburgo, de infausto recuerdo_

no si está claro que no aprendemos ::

Real Madrid 84 - Barcelona 91 Laso: "No hemos entendido el partido desde el principio" | ACB | AS.com


----------



## artemis (28 Dic 2015)

directivo AIG dijo:


> LOLASO:
> 
> _Desde el principio no fuimos capaces de entender el partido y fuimos a remolque
> _
> ...



Este hombre vive como spam... en sus mundos para.lelos y no se enteran de la realidad


----------



## spam (28 Dic 2015)

Don't panic. Cabrea que no se tomaran el partido en serio, desde luego, y sobre todo contra el Farsa, mientras que ellos dieron todo y les salió todo. El Farsa no puede dar mucho más de lo que se vió ayer, mientras que el Madrid, habiendo jugado uno de los peores partidos de la temporada, solo tiene margen de mejora sobre lo visto ayer. Veréis como el mismo partido pero en el grupo de Top 16 será totalmente diferente.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> Don't panic. Cabrea que no se tomaran el partido en serio, desde luego, y sobre todo contra el Farsa, mientras que ellos dieron todo y les salió todo. El Farsa no puede dar mucho más de lo que se vió ayer, mientras que el Madrid, habiendo jugado uno de los peores partidos de la temporada, solo tiene margen de mejora sobre lo visto ayer. Veréis como el mismo partido pero en el grupo de Top 16 será totalmente diferente.



no creo que sea tanto una cuestión de tomárselo o no en serio, sino más bien de que Pascual le comió la tostada al Lolaso de principio a fin. Mal vamos si en un partido contra el Farça en casa con el pabellón lleno y todo el público animando como locos nos lo tomamos a cachondeo.

Lo de que el Barça no puede dar más de si, espérate al próximo partido que juegue Arroyo que está en una segunda juventud, o Abrines...

Que hemos jugado uno de los peores partidos, supongo que no cuentas los ridículos de Euroliga...::

Pero bueno hay que ser optimistas, yo interpreto las palabras del Lolaso como un "mea culpa" y espero que habiendo tropezado ya varias veces en la misma piedra algún dia seamos capaces de esquivarla...

Al fin y al cabo no nos jugábamos nada en este partido, sólo la honra..., el que no se consuela es porque no quiere.


----------



## artemis (28 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> Don't panic. Cabrea que no se tomaran el partido en serio, desde luego, y sobre todo contra el Farsa, mientras que ellos dieron todo y les salió todo. El Farsa no puede dar mucho más de lo que se vió ayer, mientras que el Madrid, habiendo jugado uno de los peores partidos de la temporada, solo tiene margen de mejora sobre lo visto ayer. Veréis como el mismo partido pero en el grupo de Top 16 será totalmente diferente.



jojojojojojojo spam estas sembrado me encantaría vivir en tu mundo de Disney donde todo es bonito y feliz a parte de irreal... te humilla tu máximo rival en tu casa y todo es happy

por cierto directivo... no te puedes jugar lo que no tienes y la honra es algo que perdisteis hace muchas décadas


----------



## Almeida (28 Dic 2015)

artemis dijo:


> jojojojojojojo spam estas sembrado me encantaría vivir en tu mundo de Disney donde todo es bonito y feliz a parte de irreal... te humilla tu máximo rival en tu casa y todo es happy
> 
> por cierto directivo... no te puedes jugar lo que no tienes y la honra es algo que perdisteis hace muchas décadas



La última vez que el mandril tuvo algo de honra, corbalán tenía melena :ouch:


----------



## spam (28 Dic 2015)

LOL, que jodío... y el Atleti tenía sección de basket...


----------



## Almeida (28 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> LOL, que jodío... y el Atleti tenía sección de basket...



La tuvo, sip. Y el madrid fútbol sección de féminas.... oh wait :8:


----------



## The Replicant (29 Dic 2015)

Olympiakos 74 - Barça 62

el mismo equipo que nos sacó los colores el domingo y nos cascó 91 puntos + Abrines.

LOLASO APRENDE COJONES 

joder, estoy repasando las estadísticas y es que me pongo de mala leche.

Ojo al dato: por ejemplo Samuels contra el Madrid si mal no recuerdo hizo un inmaculado 6/6 en tiros de campo, contra Olympiakos ha hecho 1/6 !!!!!!!

no hase falta desir nada masssssssss


----------



## spam (30 Dic 2015)

Partido de mierda y victoria un extremis en el Palacio contra el Brose, que se supone que es la cenicienta del grupo... vamos a pasar las de Caín.


----------



## The Replicant (31 Dic 2015)

spam dijo:


> Partido de mierda y victoria un extremis en el Palacio contra el Brose, que se supone que es la cenicienta del grupo... vamos a pasar las de Caín.



demijrante hamijo.

Si tenemos que tirar de épica para ganarle al Brose, espérate que vengan Olympiakos, CSKA, Khimki, Barça...

:ouch:


----------



## Limón (31 Dic 2015)

Yo lo vi un rato y lo quite, me ponia malo.


----------



## The Replicant (31 Dic 2015)

Limón dijo:


> Yo lo vi un rato y lo quite, me ponia malo.



yo igual 
lo mejor es ver al LOLASO subiéndose por las paredes ::

a este hombre le va a dar algo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Dic 2015)

no se va a ganar siempre...pero este año el Farsa tampoco se comera un torrao...apuesto por griegos/rusos...


----------



## The Replicant (31 Dic 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> no se va a ganar siempre...pero este año el Farsa tampoco se comera un torrao...apuesto por griegos/rusos...



Olympiakos, Fenerbace, Lokomotiv que es el tapado y Farça mal que nos pese :: final four 2016.

Hacedme caso


----------



## The Replicant (31 Dic 2015)

Islandizador dijo:


> Defensa. Negro intimidador, reboteador, llámale como quieras: Falta. No tener miedo a la pintura y para triples ya están los que están. Slaughter... No nos hacen falta puntos, nos hace falta que no nos metan tantos.



es lo que vengo diciendo yo desde principio de temporada, para eso supuestamente se ha fichado a N Dour corriendo y deprisa a media temporada con los meaos en el vientre.

Pero veo dificil que un tio que no ha pisado Europa se adapte en cuatro dias al equipo y al juego de aqui. 

Para milagros a Lourdes. :no:


----------



## The Replicant (4 Ene 2016)

bueno pues año nuevo vida vieja.

Iluso de mi esperaba un buen partido en Vitoria contra un rival de entidad pero fail en toda regla para no perder la costumbre.::
Seguimos con lo de siempre, un proscrito del Lolaso como Bouroussis nos hace un destrozo en la zona con 24 puntos y un 37 de valoración, y no hay nadie que le haga ni sombra.
El único de los nuestros que pudo poner un triste taponcito en todo el partido fue N Dour. Por cierto buenos minutos del Senegalés pero no es suficiente.
Solo faltaba que se lesionara Llull para acabarlo de arreglar.

En fin, nada colegas, este año nos comemos los mocos en el basket.:abajo:


----------



## Chispeante (4 Ene 2016)

A lo mejor soy muy exigente, pero este equipo da la sensación de que se deja llevar. En un partido tan igualado no puedes perder tantos balones ni dejarte coger tantos rebotes ofensivos. Hay falta de concentración, de intensidad. No me gustó nada la forma de jugar en los últimos minutos. Se vive de los triples y del día que tengan el mexicano y Felipón. Mal rollo y la actitud. Laso, por orden.

p.d. El verdadero nivel lo veremos en la Copa, a ver si con el trofeo a la vista se espabilan


----------



## The Replicant (4 Ene 2016)

Chispeante dijo:


> p.d. El verdadero nivel lo veremos en la Copa, a ver si con el trofeo a la vista se espabilan



ahora mismo en ACB tenemos a tres equipos por delante nuestro y que nos dan un repaso como ya se ha visto: Barça, Valencia y Baskonia.

Unicaja aunque ha perdido bastantes partidos también nos ha dado pal pelo.

Soñar con ganar la Copa del Rey es totalmente de locos.

En Euroliga ya ni te cuento.


----------



## artemis (4 Ene 2016)

jojojojo EL LOLASO BAILE...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Ene 2016)

se empiezan a parecer a las petardas futboleras...


----------



## artemis (7 Ene 2016)

jojojojojo vaya LOLaso de ultimo cuarto... :XX:


----------



## spam (8 Ene 2016)

Qué cabrón, fichas aquí todos los días de partido. Acaso tu equipo no juega EL? ::
No he visto el partido, pero lo que he leído no es bueno... la temporada es larga y muchas cosas pueden cambiar, pero cada semana que pasa sin mejoras obliga a rebajar expectativas. Si luego tocamps chapa, pues mejor, pero hay que prepararse para la posibilidad de que no sea así.


----------



## artemis (8 Ene 2016)

Spam, simple, que eres un simple, a mi me encanta el baloncesto, estoy por encima de ti y de los de las banderitas de que son de un equipo y punto, yo disfruto con el juego, me da igual que sea el Barcelona, la Virtus o ver Spanoulis o Rice humillar a otro equipo en una final de la Euroliga....

Por cierto, se ve cuando alguien es MALA PERSONA cuando intenta justificar su fracaso atacando al mas debil y encima si es un crio de 16 años responsabilizandole cuando realmente la inoperancia es propia... y no tiene huevos de gritarle a gente que realmente deberia ser responsable y cobra como tal...

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/j7rwGacT0Wc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (8 Ene 2016)

El lolaso es grande, nos faltaban nuestros dos mejores jugadores y sigue habiendo mil puntos de mejora. Confianza ciega en el Lolaso que les acabará dando la puntual ración de polla a todos. Campeonaremos.

Laso ha echado broncas a todo el mundo desde que está aquí, a Llull, a Mirotic...

Aquí con Bourousis (ese que ahora parece Chamberlain y que no nos hizo falta para llevarnos el triplete)

Euroliga: Pablo Laso echa una tremenda bronca a Bourousis en un tiempo muerto. - MARCA.com

Aquí al Chacho:

Bronca de Laso a Sergio Rodriguez ... Punta del capullo - YouTube


----------



## artemis (8 Ene 2016)

Simenon dijo:


> El lolaso es grande, nos faltaban nuestros dos mejores jugadores y sigue habiendo mil puntos de mejora. Confianza ciega en el Lolaso que les acabará dando la puntual ración de polla a todos. Campeonaremos.
> 
> Laso ha echado broncas a todo el mundo desde que está aquí, a Llull, a Mirotic...
> 
> ...



Si si si, lo que quieras, pero a que no tienen 16 años, si el chaval no esta bien se le quita, no se le grita delante de todos humillandole de esa manera... es de cobardes y/o histericos, dignidad no tiene LOLaso desde que le quitaron a su cuerpo tecnico y se arrodillo para continuar en el banquillo...


----------



## geremi (8 Ene 2016)

Rudy y Llull son muchas bajas... normal que se note. El año pasado empezamos tan bien mal, no tanto como este, y luego mira. Confianza plena en Lolaso que queda mucho. Tampoco se puede esperar GANAR TODO otro año más.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Ene 2016)

geremi dijo:


> Rudy y Llull son muchas bajas... normal que se note. El año pasado empezamos tan bien mal, no tanto como este, y luego mira. Confianza plena en Lolaso que queda mucho. Tampoco se puede esperar GANAR TODO otro año más.



no es excusa, a principio de temporada estaban los dos y los resultados fueron los mismos (desastrosos) ::

Respecto a Doncic, lo que vi del partido ya que lo quité porque me pongo de los nervios, después de la bronca del Lolaso el chaval metió creo que tres triplazos que nos pusieron a 5 puntos. Después empezaron a hacer el gilipollas otra vez y no vi más.

El Lolaso le mete la bronca a todo Cristo, le da igual que tenga 16 años que 40. 

Este año la inconsistencia defensiva es alarmante, tanto dentro como fuera. Un CSKA prácticamente sin pivots de nivel, pues nos jode por fuera con De Colo y Teodosic, entrando a canasta como pedro por su casa. Tampoco tenemos un base que pueda defender bien a bases anotadores. En fin un desastre.

y mientras tanto el Farsa paseándose ante el Khimki ::


----------



## spam (15 Ene 2016)

Hoy jugamos en casa con Zalgiris. Hay que ganar, pero el equipo no está bien y los lituanos de Saras son peligrosos. Afortunadamente, KC está a buen nivel, y Ayón estará fresco. A ver qué nos encontramos.


----------



## spam (15 Ene 2016)

Bueno, victoria relativamente sencilla, pese al 92-86 del resultado. Gran partido de Felipón, y me ha sorprendido lo moderado y tranquilo que estaba Lolaso en los tiempos muertos. La semana que viene, partido importante (de EL) el jueves contra el Farsa.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Ene 2016)

spam dijo:


> B La semana que viene, partido importante (de EL) el jueves contra el Farsa.



no te hagas muchas ilusiones,
nos van a dar pal pelo otra vez hamijo ::

Zalguiris es una banda y aun asi no han ido sobrados


----------



## artemis (15 Ene 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> no te hagas muchas ilusiones,
> nos van a dar pal pelo otra vez hamijo ::
> 
> Zalguiris es una banda y aun asi no han ido sobrados



Insinuas que vamos a tener que sacar el tibu LOLaso??


----------



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2016)

artemis dijo:


> Insinuas que vamos a tener que sacar el tibu LOLaso??



ves preparando el gif.

Mehri 17 puntos y 9 rebotes con Dallas Mavericks frente Oklahoma ::::::


----------



## spam (16 Ene 2016)

Que no, coño, que ganaremos. Con KC impossible is nothing. El partido de Euroliga sólo se va a parecer al de liga en el color de las camisetas, ya lo verás.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Ene 2016)

spam dijo:


> Que no, coño, que ganaremos. Con KC impossible is nothing. El partido de Euroliga sólo se va a parecer al de liga en el color de las camisetas, ya lo verás.



al Barça le ganamos fácil. Hoy hemos perdido en ACB pero claro, es que eran los Fuenlabrada Warriors ::

Más vale reír que llorar.

Lolaso debe ser derroido, donde está el gif? ya estas tardando Artemis


----------



## artemis (18 Ene 2016)

spam dijo:


> Que no, coño, que ganaremos. Con KC impossible is nothing. El partido de Euroliga sólo se va a parecer al de liga en el color de las camisetas, ya lo verás.



Joder... este tio es profeta... pero al reves, no acierta una... menudo ridiculo el de ayer... 







Ahora a esperar el jueves...


----------



## artemis (21 Ene 2016)

jajajajajaja :XX: :XX: :XX:

















Hoy LOLaso en su maximo exponente... como perder un partido ganado... :XX:

Esperamos a SPAM, cuando pueda sentarse delante del ordenador nos de su cronica... el pobre tiene el culo reventado y en carne viva


----------



## spam (21 Ene 2016)

Verguenza, ridículo otra vez en casa contra la Farsa. Perder en el último segundo, habiendo ganado más de medio partido holgadamente. En el minuto 25:49 ganaban 61-47, en el 30:55, perdían 63-67. Parcial de 2-20 en 5 minutos. 

Ahí he dejado de verlo asqueado, hay cosas que me superan hasta a mí. Creo que yo ya he puesto suficiente optimismo durante la temporada, demasiado. Pero estaba engañándome a mí mismo. Esto es el final de un ciclo, el ciclo de Laso, y las señales son claras. No sé si se ganará algún título (y hoy no es el mejor momento para pronosticarlo), pero se necesita un golpe de timón independientemente del resultado final.

La frescura se ha perdido totalmente, la dirección desde el banquillo brilla por su ausencia en los momentos de la verdad, tanta mandarina a lo loco como único y exclusivo recurso cansa, y cuanto más mandarineas los porcentajes solo pueden caer... la plantilla es buena, pero no se está optimizando. Hay que buscar un relevo.

Estoy jodido. Hacía años que el Madrid de basket no me puteaba tanto como hoy.


----------



## artemis (21 Ene 2016)

spam dijo:


> Verguenza, ridículo otra vez en casa contra la Farsa. Perder en el último segundo, habiendo ganado más de medio partido holgadamente. En el minuto 25:49 ganaban 61-47, en el 30:55, perdían 63-67. Parcial de 2-20 en 5 minutos.
> 
> Ahí he dejado de verlo asqueado, hay cosas que me superan hasta a mí.* Creo que yo ya he puesto suficiente optimismo durante la temporada, demasiado*. *Pero estaba engañándome a mí mismo*. Esto es el final de un ciclo, el ciclo de Laso, y las señales son claras. No sé si se ganará algún título (y hoy no es el mejor momento para pronosticarlo), pero se necesita un golpe de timón independientemente del resultado final.
> 
> ...



Llevo avisandote de esto toda la temporada... pero tu erre que erre... ahora a que se pase el quemazon...


----------



## The Replicant (22 Ene 2016)

spam dijo:


> Estoy jodido. Hacía años que el Madrid de basket no me puteaba tanto como hoy.




pues mira hoy discrepo. Me jodió más perder con el Fuenlabrada tal y como se perdió.
Ayer jugábamos contra el Barça que no es moco de pavo y el partido se decidió en el último segundo, podia haber ganado cualquiera.

Cierto es que llevábamos una buena ventaja en el segundo cuarto pero si Doellman te casca un 6/6 en triples y te mete la última sobre la bocina, pues no queda otra que sacarse el sombrero y a otra cosa mariposa. 

Pero ayer vi a otro equipo, con intensidad, se defendió bien, sobre todo debajo de los aros y se jugó bastante fluido en ataque. Si jugando así pierdes pues nada, otro dia habrá más suerte. 
Repito jugábamos contra el Barça que tiene un equipazo.

notas positivas: la vuelta de Llull y ayer vi por primera vez a Hernangomez defender con algo de intensidad, aleluya!.

negativas: Taylor lleva camino de ser un bluff en toda regla


----------



## artemis (22 Ene 2016)

Spam, directivo, este hilo es acojonante, cuando ganan aparece to cristo, y a las duras, solo estamos aqui los de siempre...


----------



## The Replicant (24 Ene 2016)

que pasa, ganamos a Unicaja, partidazo y nadie dice nada... ::

buen partido, Hernangomez sigue al alza, ha cubierto perfectamente la baja de Ayón, parece que sólo con molestias en el hombro.
A ver si espabila definitivamente este chaval, si quiere y se aplica en defensa sobre todo puede aportar mucho.

Taylor en su linea, fail total ::, vaya fichajes que hemos hecho, Thompkins ya ni aparece.

Encima el Farça ha perdido con el Valencia, hoy todo redondo


----------



## spam (25 Ene 2016)

artemis dijo:


> Spam, directivo, este hilo es acojonante, cuando ganan aparece to cristo, y a las duras, solo estamos aqui los de siempre...



Manda huevos que seas tú el que está a las duras y las maduras ::
Sal del armario de una vez y abraza el Lolaso (no homo) 



directivo AIG dijo:


> que pasa, ganamos a Unicaja, partidazo y nadie dice nada... ::
> 
> buen partido, Hernangomez sigue al alza, ha cubierto perfectamente la baja de Ayón, parece que sólo con molestias en el hombro.
> A ver si espabila definitivamente este chaval, si quiere y se aplica en defensa sobre todo puede aportar mucho.
> ...



Vaya con Unicaca, ni para ir a la Copa les ha dado. Se nota que el partidazo de esta temporada ya lo hicieron contra nosotros en semis de la Supercopa.

Aún me escuece el jueves, voy a darme una semana de vacaciones de Lolaso, no podría soportar presenciar en directo un nuevo fail en casa, ahora contra Olympiacos.

Los americanos están para meterlos en un saco y darles de patadas, ahora mismo solo me quedaría con KC porque sabemos de lo que es capaz. A ver si Lima pone un poco de cojones y muerde un poco en la zona. Pero de esta temporada espero cada vez menos, únicamente que se consoliden Lukita y Willy, y que veamos si entre Lima, Ndour y Taylor hay algo aprovechable para las próximas temporadas. Vaya plan.


----------



## artemis (25 Ene 2016)

Para lo que habeis quedado, celebrar las victorias sobre el UNICAJA... :ouch:

Pobre spam... aun le duele cuando se sienta delante del ordenador... pues vete acostumbrandote para lo que queda hasta final de temporada, tanto en futbol como en baloncesto :ouch:


----------



## The Replicant (25 Ene 2016)

spam dijo:


> Los americanos están para meterlos en un saco y darles de patadas,



ayer estuve viendo Dallas/Houston con Mehri de titular en los Mavs. 
10 puntos, 13 rebotes, 3 tapones (uno de ellos glorioso sobre Harden que seguro que sale en los highlights de la semana)

Este tio lo tuvimos aqui creo que tres temporadas como mínimo y el Lolaso lo tenia olvidado en el banquillo. Después traemos "all stars" como Thompkins y mucho me temo que N Dour va a ser tres cuartos de lo mismo. En fin para mear y no echar gota ::

Por no hablar de Bouroussis y los números que está haciendo en Baskonia :ouch:

Hay cosas que no se entienden. 

Olympiakos será un partido a cara de perro. Llevan el mismo balance que nosotros (2 - 2). Se han reforzado con Papanikolau cortado por Denver y que estará motivado.


----------



## spam (28 Ene 2016)

Bueno, pues victoria sorprendentemente fácil contra Olympiacos. Average del +12 con los griegos y 3-2 de balance tras 5 jornadas. Ha habido buenos porcentajes, aunque con un punto (puntazo) de suerte: al menos tres mandarinas a la desesperada de los Sergios al límite de la posesión y lanzadas desde 8+ metros que han entrado en momentos clave. Decisivos ambos, Rodriguez y Llull, sobre todo el último, que estaba totalmente on fire.

Toca seguir sufriendo.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Ene 2016)

Pero no decias que cojias vacaciones de Lolaso, hombre de poca fe ::

se han alineado los astros con Olympiakos. Hemos jugado muy serio sobre todo en defensa y los griegos han estado negados, sobre todo Spanoulis (1 punto), y Printezis tampoco ha hecho nada.

No empecemos a chuparnos las pollas y tal, pero he visto bien al equipo y cada vez defendiendo mejor. 

A ver que tal Lima


----------



## spam (29 Ene 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Pero no decias que cojias vacaciones de Lolaso, hombre de poca fe ::
> 
> se han alineado los astros con Olympiakos. Hemos jugado muy serio sobre todo en defensa y los griegos han estado negados, sobre todo Spanoulis (1 punto), y Printezis tampoco ha hecho nada.
> 
> ...



De verdad que no pensaba verlo, no sabía ni que jugaban el jueves... pero a la hora de cenar, me puse a zapear, iban ganando de 8 en el 3er cuarto... y me quedé pillado. Afortunadamente, fue un partido tranquilo.

Sería importante ganar la Copa, para tocar chapa cuanto antes y quitarse presión ante los grandes envites. Pero estará difícil, aunque al menos nuestra parte del cuadro es la "buena", con Fuenla en cuartos y Baskonia-Obradoiro en semis.

Qué mal Thompkins, por cierto. Y pensar que el año que viene se saldrá en el equipo al que vaya. Pero lo que no puede ser, no es y además es imposible.


----------



## The Replicant (31 Ene 2016)

bueno partidazo en Manresa, minutazos de Doncic y buen debut de Lima. Me gusta mucho este tio, buen defensor, intimidador, atlético y con recursos en ataque. Un "Slaughter" mejorado. Creo que puede aportar mucho, es lo que necesitábamos.

Estoy viendo mejor al equipo, que no pare la fiesta :Aplauso:


----------



## artemis (1 Feb 2016)

jojojojojo como de pruebe lo de los pasaportes falsos es para que os ilegalen todo el club :XX: un club de extorsionadores puteros, prostitución de menores, maricones,que escapan de la GC, faxes averiados y ahora falsificadores de documentos públicos... menudo año de risas... ya los LOLASOS son lo de menos


----------



## spam (2 Feb 2016)

Pero si los del basket son unos tolais. De los del fútbol me creería cualquier cosa, pero de Herrores y cia sí que me fío. La culpa es del funcionario que tramitó los pasaportes de Slaughter y Panko, dándoles el mismo número. Pero ni Masacre, ni Panko, ni sus clubes tenían por qué recelar de unos pasaportes obtenidos por cauces legales, no estamos hablando de mercancía comprada en el mercado negro. Pasaportes aceptados, en cualquier caso, por las autoridades deportivas. Y una vez hubo sospechas de anomalías, el Madrid fue el primero en dejar de usarlo e inscribir a Masacre nuevamente como americano.

Sinceramente, esto atufa a treta culerda, que son quienes manejan la ACB como quieren. Un poco por pataleta por el repoker del año pasado y humillación en todas las competiciones, en parte por sospechas de que la sanción FIFA viniera por chivatazo del Madrid, en parte porque "Madrit" acosa fiscalmente a Neymar y Lelo... 

Y encima se personan como parte perjudicada y acusación. A ver si cae alguna copita, no? Valors, y tal.

PD: el tema de los cotonous y de las nacionalizaciones sin arraigo que se permite en el mundillo del basket es rocambolesco, ese es otro debate. Pero a nadie le molestaba que CJ Wallace obtuviera de forma exprés un pasaporte congoleño, cuando es blanco como la leche y nunca ha pisado ese país, no? O que QueReJeta se sacara de la manga cotonous de lo más sospechoso para su Baskonia. Ya...


----------



## artemis (2 Feb 2016)

spam dijo:


> Pero si los del basket son unos tolais. De los del fútbol me creería cualquier cosa, pero de Herrores y cia sí que me fío. La culpa es del funcionario que tramitó los pasaportes de Slaughter y Panko, dándoles el mismo número. Pero ni Masacre, ni Panko, ni sus clubes tenían por qué recelar de unos pasaportes obtenidos por cauces legales, no estamos hablando de mercancía comprada en el mercado negro. Pasaportes aceptados, en cualquier caso, por las autoridades deportivas. Y una vez hubo sospechas de anomalías, el Madrid fue el primero en dejar de usarlo e inscribir a Masacre nuevamente como americano.
> 
> Sinceramente, esto atufa a treta culerda, que son quienes manejan la ACB como quieren. Un poco por pataleta por el repoker del año pasado y humillación en todas las competiciones, en parte por sospechas de que la sanción FIFA viniera por chivatazo del Madrid, en parte porque "Madrit" acosa fiscalmente a Neymar y Lelo...
> 
> ...



Oye SPAM, que si tu sabes mas que el consulado de Guinea sobre la veracidad de los documentos de ese pais esta bien, sino, parece que te estas comiendo un zasca


----------



## spam (3 Feb 2016)

artemis dijo:


> Oye SPAM, que si tu sabes mas que el consulado de Guinea sobre la veracidad de los documentos de ese pais esta bien, sino, parece que te estas comiendo un zasca



No trolees porque esto es un asunto muy serio (y muy sucio). Si estuvieras al tanto de la historia, sabrías que la misma embajada que firma esa carta lavándose las manos, firmó otras antes dando validez al dichoso pasaporte. 

Me ratifico, esto atufa a guerra sucia desde el pequeño país de allá arriba a la derecha, y hay que ponerlo en el contexto de los casos Neymar, Lelo, menores FIFA, etc. Si el Madrid pone algún detective a tirar del hilo, se demostrará que no es casual que esto salte y lo haga ahora. Tú verás si le haces el juego al nacionalbarcelonismo.


----------



## artemis (4 Feb 2016)

spam dijo:


> No trolees porque esto es un asunto muy serio (y muy sucio). Si estuvieras al tanto de la historia, sabrías que la misma embajada que firma esa carta lavándose las manos, firmó otras antes dando validez al dichoso pasaporte.
> 
> Me ratifico, esto atufa a guerra sucia desde el pequeño país de allá arriba a la derecha, y hay que ponerlo en el contexto de los casos Neymar, Lelo, menores FIFA, etc. Si el Madrid pone algún detective a tirar del hilo, se demostrará que no es casual que esto salte y lo haga ahora. Tú verás si le haces el juego al nacionalbarcelonismo.



Vamos a ver, que te parece mas creible, que un equipo de futbol domina todo un pais para indicarle que haga un escrito o es mas creible que otro equipo pensando que nadie se va a dar cuenta o investigar, pase una fotocopia de pasaporte que encima coincide en numero con otro pasaporte falsificado??

Di pequeño ingenuo.. .di..


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2016)

bueno, nueva jornada de LOLaso... esperamos las cronicas de AIG y SPAM cuando el quemazon del culo tras la enculada que le han pegado se lo permita


----------



## The Replicant (6 Feb 2016)

artemis dijo:


> bueno, nueva jornada de LOLaso... esperamos las cronicas de AIG y SPAM cuando el quemazon del culo tras la enculada que le han pegado se lo permita




pero si yo ya estoy mentalizado desde hace tiempo que este año no nos comemos una mierda, o sea que el ojete ya lo tengo dado de si ::

Y menos en Euroliga con el grupito que nos ha tocado, pasar a la siguiente fase ya sería toda una hazaña. Me conformo con no hacer el ridículo como en las primeras jornadas.

Ayer se intentó todo pero no salió nada, y Baskonia estuvo muy fino sobre todo en el tiro exterior.

Pues nada a seguir rezando para pasar a la siguiente ronda.::

por cierto, donde está el Lolasogif del dia? estás perdiendo facultades ::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Feb 2016)

El Far$a de basket, tampoco tiene mucho de que presumir...:rolleye: este año veo la final entre equipo Ruso y Turco y encima en Berlin...morbo a tope...:


----------



## The Replicant (11 Feb 2016)

joder que partidazo, gran victoria en casa del Khimkhi. Enorme Ayon, tanto en ataque como en defensa, colosal.:Aplauso:
Se complicó el partido pero el equipo nunca ha perdido la fe ni la intensidad.

Esta victoria es muy importante, sobre todo para dar moral aunque todavia queda mucho.
Además creo que en el próximo partido ya podrá jugar Lima en Euroliga.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2016 at 19:51 ----------

encima hemos jugado sin Reyes y sin el Chapu


----------



## artemis (11 Feb 2016)

Esta vez, este triunfo, sin los arbitros no hubiera podido ser posible... los mejores del RM sin comparacion


----------



## spam (11 Feb 2016)

Vuelve el LOLaso. Golpe de autoridad ante un rival difícil y que nos había jodido todo lo posible en la primera fase. Inyección de moral en el momento más oportuno.


----------



## artemis (12 Feb 2016)

spam dijo:


> Vuelve el LOLaso. Golpe de autoridad ante un rival difícil y que nos había jodido todo lo posible en la primera fase. Inyección de moral en el momento más oportuno.



jojojojojo spam es como los caracoles, que solo sale cuando para de llover :XX::XX::XX: ahora que se ha ganado un partido vuelva a salir de su cueva :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Limón (12 Feb 2016)

Vamos LOLASO!!!


----------



## spam (12 Feb 2016)

artemis dijo:


> jojojojojo spam es como los caracoles, que solo sale cuando para de llover :XX::XX::XX: ahora que se ha ganado un partido vuelva a salir de su cueva :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## spam (19 Feb 2016)

Bueno, hoy debutamos en copa. Rival asequible en teoría pero no caben las confianzas tras los batacazos de Pamesa y Farsa (jojojojo). Y si ganamos, mañana tenemos casi una final anticipada contra Baskonia. Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## The Replicant (19 Feb 2016)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, hoy debutamos en copa. Rival asequible en teoría pero no caben las confianzas tras los batacazos de Pamesa y Farsa (jojojojo). Y si ganamos, mañana tenemos casi una final anticipada contra Baskonia. Hala Madrid!!!



no nos riamos muy fuerte no sea que el Fuenla nos de por el culo como ya pasó en liga...

Quien lo hubiera dicho Valencia y Barça fuera a las primeras de cambio. 

A ver que pasa pero creo que llegamos en buen momento, pero también Baskonia está muy fuerte.

trust in the Lolaso!


----------



## Limón (19 Feb 2016)

Se avecina un buen LOLaso en tierras gallegas.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Feb 2016)

bueno misión cumplida de momento, buen partido contra el Fuenlabrada.

La semi contra Baskonia va a ser a cara de perro, aunque les fue de un pelo no perder contra Obradoiro.

Si ganamos la semifinal la copa podria estar bastante a tiro, quien lo hubiera dicho a principio de temporada, pero no vendamos la piel del oso antes de cazarlo :no:


----------



## The Replicant (21 Feb 2016)

campeones Copa del Rey!!!!!!!!! 

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

me lo dicen después de ver el comienzo de temporada y no me lo creo.

LOLASO forever jojojo


----------



## artemis (21 Feb 2016)

jojojojojo vaya copa mas descafeinada, una vez mas los arbitros allanando el camino al equipo de siempre... esperemos el comentario de spam cuando vuelva de cibeles... siempre dice que esta deseando hacer de chapero o algo asi..


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (21 Feb 2016)

Simenon dijo:


> El lolaso es grande, nos faltaban nuestros dos mejores jugadores y sigue habiendo mil puntos de mejora. Confianza ciega en *el Lolaso que les acabará dando la puntual ración de polla a todos. Campeonaremos.
> *
> ...



El lolaso siempre llega, ya pueden ir frotándose el ojete con aceite Johnsons.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Feb 2016)

Enesimo Atac contra el Emirato Arabe Imparapla...a ver si nos independisamos rápido...esto es un sinvivir...


----------



## spam (21 Feb 2016)

Campeones otra vez!!! Podría decir que siempre confié, recordar que yo ya lo dije que volverían a ganar... pero es verdad que yo también he tenido dudas a lo largo de la temporada. Este triunfo es un chute oportunísimo de moral y un aldabonazo que recuerda a los rivales quien es el campeón de todo. No obstante, no perdamos de vista que la Euroliga está difícil y que habrá más momentos difíciles y decepciones en lo que queda de temporada.

No quería gafar lo de hoy pero una vez superado Baskonia tenía claro que la Copa era nuestra. Contaba con un partido más cómodo, o al menos que el Madrid lo rompería en algún momento. No contaba con el escandaloso y antimadridista arbitraje, empeñado en que ya que no iba a ganar el Farsa, al menos no ganase el Madrid. Incluso cuando a 2' del final habíamos roto con un +12, han consentido unas defensas del Granca que rozaban lo delictivo. La que le han quitado a KC ha sido directamente violenta. La 4a falta que le habían pitado bastante antes a Llull ha sido flagrante, las faltas en ataque, la antideportiva a Nocioni simplemente por saltar a destiempo y caer sobre el pívot... estoy tan encendido con esos delincuentes que aún no disfruto de la victoria. Me ha parecido vergonzoso, ofensivo. Intolerable.

Que se joda ese antimadrismo institucional que no ha conseguido salirse con la suya ni a punta de pistola. HALA MADRID!!!


----------



## Chispeante (21 Feb 2016)

spam dijo:


> Campeones otra vez!!! Podría decir que siempre confié, recordar que yo ya lo dije que volverían a ganar... pero es verdad que yo también he tenido dudas a lo largo de la temporada. Este triunfo es un chute oportunísimo de moral y un aldabonazo que recuerda a los rivales quien es el campeón de todo. No obstante, no perdamos de vista que la Euroliga está difícil y que habrá más momentos difíciles y decepciones en lo que queda de temporada.
> 
> No quería gafar lo de hoy pero una vez superado Baskonia tenía claro que la Copa era nuestra. Contaba con un partido más cómodo, o al menos que el Madrid lo rompería en algún momento. No contaba con el escandaloso y antimadridista arbitraje, empeñado en que ya que no iba a ganar el Farsa, al menos no ganase el Madrid. Incluso cuando a 2' del final habíamos roto con un +12, han consentido unas defensas del Granca que rozaban lo delictivo. La que le han quitado a KC ha sido directamente violenta. La 4a falta que le habían pitado bastante antes a Llull ha sido flagrante, las faltas en ataque, la antideportiva a Nocioni simplemente por saltar a destiempo y caer sobre el pívot... estoy tan encendido con esos delincuentes que aún no disfruto de la victoria. Me ha parecido vergonzoso, ofensivo. Intolerable.
> 
> Que se joda ese antimadrismo institucional que no ha conseguido salirse con la suya ni a punta de pistola. HALA MADRID!!!




Ser madridista es y sera siempre un camino de solitario y varonil

SOLOS CONTRA TODOS


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (21 Feb 2016)

spam dijo:


> Campeones otra vez!!! Podría decir que siempre confié, recordar que yo ya lo dije que volverían a ganar... pero es verdad que yo también he tenido dudas a lo largo de la temporada. Este triunfo es un chute oportunísimo de moral y un aldabonazo que recuerda a los rivales quien es el campeón de todo. No obstante, no perdamos de vista que la Euroliga está difícil y que habrá más momentos difíciles y decepciones en lo que queda de temporada.
> 
> No quería gafar lo de hoy pero una vez superado Baskonia tenía claro que la Copa era nuestra. Contaba con un partido más cómodo, o al menos que el Madrid lo rompería en algún momento. No contaba con el escandaloso y antimadridista arbitraje, empeñado en que ya que no iba a ganar el Farsa, al menos no ganase el Madrid. Incluso cuando a 2' del final habíamos roto con un +12, han consentido unas defensas del Granca que rozaban lo delictivo. La que le han quitado a KC ha sido directamente violenta. La 4a falta que le habían pitado bastante antes a Llull ha sido flagrante, las faltas en ataque, la antideportiva a Nocioni simplemente por saltar a destiempo y caer sobre el pívot... estoy tan encendido con esos delincuentes que aún no disfruto de la victoria. Me ha parecido vergonzoso, ofensivo. Intolerable.
> 
> Que se joda ese antimadrismo institucional que no ha conseguido salirse con la suya ni a punta de pistola. HALA MADRID!!!



El mejor homenaje a Aíto ha sido volver al karate-press de hace 25 años. La Asociación de Colegas del Barsa (ACB) está muy podrida.


----------



## HATE (21 Feb 2016)

Estos tienen ganas de competir no como los del futbol. Bravo por ellos.


----------



## spam (21 Feb 2016)

Simenon dijo:


> El mejor homenaje a Aíto ha sido volver al karate-press de hace 25 años. La Asociación de Colegas del Barsa (ACB) está muy podrida.



Ahí la has dao. El viejo se ha vuelto a sentir importante, el amo del cotarro como en los viejos tiempos, con los de gris comiendo de su mano y el listón arbitral donde él dijera. Es que si no llegamos a ponernos +12 palmamos.

Hay que desparasitar de una puta vez esa ACB podrida.


----------



## Limón (22 Feb 2016)

LA tienen todos adentro, GRANDE el Madrid coño!


----------



## The Replicant (26 Feb 2016)

que pasa aqui? le ganamos al Brose y nadie dice nada, joder que vamos terceros del grupo de la muelte solo por detras de CSKA y Baskonia.

Todavia queda mucho pero esto tiene buena pinta, que no decaiga.
Buena aportación de Lima que puede ayudar mucho en Euroliga y a Thompkins ya le pueden ir dando el pasaporte por dios ::


----------



## cebollo (28 Feb 2016)

Triple de Llull a lo Curry y victoria en Valencia. ¿Soy el único que lo ha visto?


----------



## clemenzzza (28 Feb 2016)

otra "mandarina " más de llull, qué crack!!


----------



## Chispeante (28 Feb 2016)

¡ Llull, Llull, Llull! Estamos viendo a un jugador que ya forma parte de la historia del Madrid, a la altura de los Biriukov, Martín, Romay o Corbalán. Chacho, Rudy, Felipe, Llull,...el éxito de este equipo se basa en algo tan simple como esto, un quinteto titular reconocible y competente. 

p.d. El Madrid de fútbol me recuerda a la sección de basket que tuvimos que sufrir en la era post Sabonis. Alguna Liga aislada y ridículos terribles. O toman ejemplo, se tranquilizan o nos espera otra década de espanto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Feb 2016)

El Madrid de baloncesto, NO tiene nada que ver con los mantas del fútbol...luchan luchan....pueden perder o ganar...pero luchan...y otra cosa importante...hace años que tienen y mantienen el mismo entrenador...y es que un proyecto de equipo no se hace de la noche al dia...se necesita tiempo y paciencia...y ahí aparecen los resultados...obviamente este año no esta siendo tan regular como el pasado, pero ahí están...y a pesar de todo son SUPERIORES al Far$a de Basket, que son solo eso, una farsa mascarada de equipo....:

Ese canasta de Llull, solo se ve en la NBA, bastante a menudo...aquí solo lo puede hacer el magnifico Llull....:Aplauso:


----------



## spam (28 Feb 2016)

Qué placer ganar con un mandarinazo así en el último segundo a un club que tan bien nos quiere como el Valencia. Al loro que son capaces de impugnar alineación indebida de Masacre, como si lo viera venir.

Por cierto, la (no) defensa sobre Diot en la jugada que les pone 94-92 hace llorar al niño Jesús. Y el (no) saque de fondo de Maciulis ídem. Pero es que la épica del Lolaso se escribe con renglones torcidos.


----------



## Javiser (28 Feb 2016)

La mandarina de llull es chiripa de la buena, el mismo lo ha reconocido, pero la suerte no llega a quién no la busca. Llull ha pedido el balón, ha creído en sus posibilidades y ha tirado. Es todo actitud. podría no haber entrado, pero ese gesto de pedir el balón indica que creía en sus posibilidades, y que no se rendía a pesar de tenerlo todo en contra, y ya sólo eso es el 50% de la canasta. Es esa actitud ganadora la que se necesita para meter esas canastas, sin esa actitud ni siquiera se hubiese tirado el balón.

Hay gente en el Madrid que tienen esa actitud ganadora siempre, de lucha hasta el final. Gente como llull o Felipe son los que ganan partidos, son gente que dan 10 puntos más al equipo sólo con su presencia y la actitud que transmiten a sus compañeros.

Dicho esto, a pesar de esa actitud ganadora y ese triple increíble, creo que el Madrid no merecía el partido. Han ido arrastrandose todo el partido, se han beneficiado de algunas faltas dudosas pitadas a favor, y algunas en contra más o menos claras no pitadas, pero lo peor ha sido las facilidades que han dado al Valencia durante mucho tiempo. Jugadores como taylor han sido un cáncer.

Por cierto, las lesiones nos están lastrando, y la falta de jugadores que aportan en todos los ámbitos como rudy se está notando está temporada.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Feb 2016)

Lo de hoy es suerte, pero Llull para mi es DIOS, aparte de lo bueno que es, es un tipo cercano, humilde, currante, no ha querido irse a la NBA (De momento, y ya me parece bastante) y encima deja 'momentazos' históricos.

Jugador como este te sale uno cada 20 años, espero que tenga suerte y se le reconozca como merece cuando algún día, irremediablemente, abandone el club.


----------



## Paradigmas (28 Feb 2016)

Por ilustrarlo... 



Hyeronimus dijo:


> ¡Estratosférico triple de Sergio Llull! - YouTube


----------



## spam (29 Feb 2016)

Javiser dijo:


> La mandarina de llull es chiripa de la buena, el mismo lo ha reconocido, pero la suerte no llega a quién no la busca. Llull ha pedido el balón, ha creído en sus posibilidades y ha tirado. Es todo actitud. podría no haber entrado, pero ese gesto de pedir el balón indica que creía en sus posibilidades, y que no se rendía a pesar de tenerlo todo en contra, y ya sólo eso es el 50% de la canasta. Es esa actitud ganadora la que se necesita para meter esas canastas, sin esa actitud ni siquiera se hubiese tirado el balón.
> 
> Hay gente en el Madrid que tienen esa actitud ganadora siempre, de lucha hasta el final. Gente como llull o Felipe son los que ganan partidos, son gente que dan 10 puntos más al equipo sólo con su presencia y la actitud que transmiten a sus compañeros.
> 
> ...



Es que Llull siempre, SIEMPRE, pide la última bola, aunque haya fallado las veinte anteriores. Nunca se arruga, es un ganador. Otros como Chacho o Rudy quizá tienen más talento puro, pero el arrojo y el tirar del carro de Llulldan son incomparables. Es un "siempre en mi equipo" de manual.


----------



## das kind (29 Feb 2016)

Buzzer beater épico de un jugadorazo de carácter. Como dice Spam, siempre en mi equipo... aunque no lo llegue a ver nunca en él.

Y sí, la "defensa" a la canasta de Diot es para matar a Lolaso y a los jugadores, porque ha anotado sin ninguna oposición. Es cierto que se puede optar por hundir al 5 en la zona para intimidar una posible entrada, pero con un pívot como Dubljevic, capaz de tirar desde cualquier distancia, habría sido un suicidio, en mi opinión.


----------



## Javiser (29 Feb 2016)

Edu.R dijo:


> Lo de hoy es suerte, pero Llull para mi es DIOS, aparte de lo bueno que es, es un tipo cercano, humilde, currante, no ha querido irse a la NBA (De momento, y ya me parece bastante) y encima deja 'momentazos' históricos.
> 
> Jugador como este te sale uno cada 20 años, espero que tenga suerte y se le reconozca como merece cuando algún día, irremediablemente, abandone el club.



Es muy Cierto, es muy cercano. Le tengo en el Facebook, como a otros muchos jugadores, algunos son una revista de moda como ibaka, lejanisimos de los aficionados , otros como pau gasol son una institución, hablan en Facebook con un buenrollismo casi institucional, como si de una ONG se tratase, y luego está gente como llull, que parece un colega más del Facebook, pone fotos personales, habla de su perro buddy, se refiere a las victorias y a los fans, siempre con un tono de colegueo que le hacen muy muy cercano, tan cercano que incluso los que le tenemos en Facebook vemos a buddy ( su perro) como si del perro de un amigo se tratase.

Tengo que agradecerle cierta foto que colgó hace tiempo con un chaval firmando le un autógrafo después de un partido, una foto donde salía yo, y que pude disfrutar de muy cerca lo campechano que es........el y reyes ( esa foto es que tiene historia)


----------



## artemis (5 Mar 2016)

Sabiamos que no habia vergüenza... aqui la confirmacion..

La ACB reconoce que se favorecio en el arbitraje ante el Real Madrid

Ayer hoy y mañana, siempre con trampas...


----------



## spam (6 Mar 2016)

Valientes llorones estos taronjas, aprendices aventajados de los culerdos. Que denuncien otra vez alineación indebida de Slaughter a ver si cuela. Y si no, a mamar.

PD: hazte un equipo de la fantasy, gañán...::


----------



## artemis (7 Mar 2016)

spam dijo:


> Valientes llorones estos taronjas, aprendices aventajados de los culerdos. Que denuncien otra vez alineación indebida de Slaughter a ver si cuela. Y si no, a mamar.
> 
> PD: hazte un equipo de la fantasy, gañán...::



de que fantasy? te has venido arriba porque vas ganando a los mongers esos de la nba?


----------



## spam (17 Mar 2016)

Hoy partido clave en el Palau, probablemente el más importante de lo que va de temporada. Ganar nos pondría muy bien para pasar de ronda y condenaría al Farsa, perder nos complicaría la vida y nos pondría 6-5 como ellos pero el basket average perdido.

No tengo mucha fe hoy. Es probable que a los nuestros se les encoja la mano, que al Farsa le entre todo... y a donde no llegue el Farsa, llegará la Majia del Palau. Vamos, sería una machada ganar. Pero hay que hacer lo imposible.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Mar 2016)

pues si hamijo, yo no pienso ni verlo porque me pongo de los nervios 

llevamos históricamente un 9-1 en contra en Eurolija en el Palau.::

in the Lolaso we trust


----------



## artemis (17 Mar 2016)

jojojojojo el pequeño spam ya ha aprendido, ahora en vez de ir de sobrado, debido a todos los owneds que se ha comido por lolaso, ahora se pone la venda antes que la herida... menudo hipocrita  venga coño, que es el madrid, todo lo que no sea ganar en europa sera un puto fracaso

Pobre directivo, acostumbrado a los arbitrajes de España sabe que en europa lo pasan peor, se pone histerico..


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (17 Mar 2016)

spam dijo:


> Hoy partido clave en el Palau, probablemente el más importante de lo que va de temporada. Ganar nos pondría muy bien para pasar de ronda y condenaría al Farsa, perder nos complicaría la vida y nos pondría 6-5 como ellos pero el basket average perdido.
> 
> No tengo mucha fe hoy. Es probable que a los nuestros se les encoja la mano, que al Farsa le entre todo... y a donde no llegue el Farsa, llegará la Majia del Palau. Vamos, sería una machada ganar. Pero hay que hacer lo imposible.





directivo AIG dijo:


> pues si hamijo, yo no pienso ni verlo porque me pongo de los nervios
> 
> llevamos históricamente un 9-1 en contra en Eurolija en el Palau.::
> 
> in the Lolaso we trust



Pues yo hoy iría tranquilo. Aunque realmente es más factible que el Madrid pierda que que gane, una derrota no es el fin del mudno. Ir 6-5 a falta de 3 jornadas.

La pirula es que el top2 que da factor cancha en cuartos se alejaría, pero para clasificarse estaría todo en el aire


----------



## Limón (17 Mar 2016)

La encerrona va a ser Salonica Style, que no nos pase nada..


----------



## artemis (18 Mar 2016)

Ya estais todos escondidos???? al final de la cueva no? de LOLaso en LOLaso...


----------



## spam (18 Mar 2016)

Qué mal, joder. A remar contracorriente otra vez. Quedan partidos en Vitoria, Atenas y en casa con Khimki. Hay que ganar dos o no seremos ni cuartos. Y siendo cuartos, tocaría 1/4 contra Fener sin factor pista.

Qué ganas de que acabe esta temporada. Qué larga se está haciendo.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Mar 2016)

spam dijo:


> Qué mal, joder. A remar contracorriente otra vez. Quedan partidos en Vitoria, Atenas y en casa con Khimki. Hay que ganar dos o no seremos ni cuartos. Y siendo cuartos, tocaría 1/4 contra Fener sin factor pista.
> 
> Qué ganas de que acabe esta temporada. Qué larga se está haciendo.



yo flipo cómo se puede empezar con un 25-4, remontar y acabar perdiendo. De no haber tenido un comienzo tan desastroso se podia haber ganado este partido tranquilamente ::

Bueno, no está todo perdido, esto se decidirá en la última jornada


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Mar 2016)

31-6 se llegó a ir, y luego el Madrid estuvo 6 arriba, por ahí 50-56 o 52*58, no recuerdo bien


----------



## artemis (18 Mar 2016)

Foto de los madridistas...







---------- Post added 18-mar-2016 at 11:55 ----------

Foto de spam de anoche







y si hamijos, spam es panchito


----------



## spam (21 Mar 2016)

Derrota en Tenerife. Este año no seremos primeros al final de RS y tocará jugar alguna ronda (semis y/o final) con factor cancha en contra.

Por cierto, Directivo, esta noche Mejri ha hecho 13 puntos, 14 rebotes y 6 tapones contra Portland. He pensado en tí al leerlo


----------



## artemis (21 Mar 2016)

spam saliendo a tumba abierta desde el armario diciendo al directivo que piensa en el...


----------



## The Replicant (21 Mar 2016)

spam dijo:


> Por cierto, Directivo, esta noche Mejri ha hecho 13 puntos, 14 rebotes y 6 tapones contra Portland. He pensado en tí al leerlo



ejjque yo no acabo de entender como el Lolaso tiene proscritos a pivots como Mejri o Bouroussis, nos los sacamos de encima como podemos y luego traemos a all stars como Thompkins o N Dour ::. 

que alguien me lo explique.

Este año la Euroliga está muy chunga y la liga tampoco es cosa fácil. Veremos que dijo el ciego.


----------



## spam (24 Mar 2016)

Hoy la Farsa ha perdido en Vitoria. Baskonia está inalcanzable, y nuestra guerra es conseguir el cuarto puesto, o como mucho el tercero, así que lo de hoy nos favorece. El viernes visitamos a Olympiacos en el Pabellón de la Paz y la Amistad ::::, nuestra victoria se debe pagar 1000000 a 1 o así.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Mar 2016)

spam dijo:


> El viernes visitamos a Olympiacos en el Pabellón de la Paz y la Amistad ::::,



Manda huevos el nombre del Pabellón, quedaria mejor pabellón de las "hostiascomopaneshoygan" ::

Pues el Baskonia nos ha hecho un favor, y Bouroussis el pivot que estaba acabado para el Lolaso hace un destrozo en la defensa culé. Y eso que han recuperado al armario empotrado Dorsey :8:

Hay que aprovechar que Olympiakos está en horas bajas y sacar una victoria alli, con dos cojones, si queremos clasificarnos. Está difícil pero no imposible.

Además en Viernes Santo, toca procesión y Via Crucis ::


----------



## spam (26 Mar 2016)

Bueno, pues como era de esperar, no hubo milagro en Atenas, y encima hemos perdido el average con ellos, y a falta de dos jornadas, ya no dependemos de nosotros mismos, puesto que si Farsa y Olympiacos ganan los dos partidos restantes (Farsa visita a Zalgiris y recibe a Brose, Oly visita a Khimki y recibe a Cska), no importará que ganemos en Vitoria y luego al Khimki en el Palacio.

Se han hecho las cosas mal, es indiscutible, lo único que se puede hacer ahora es apretar los dientes e intentar ganar los dos partidos y que Farsa y/o Oly patinen, aunque parece poco probable, sobre todo el Farsa, que tiene dos partidos muy asequibles.

Y si, como parece, no pasamos de fase, sólo cabrá intentar acabar la temporada dignamente peleando por la liga (pinta que tendremos factor cancha en contra en la final, y probablemente en las semis), y acometer reformas profundas, independientemente de los resultados a final de temporada. El ciclo de Laso ya da señales de agotamiento, y no tiene sentido ignorarlas esperando que la situación se reconduzca por si sola, pues no hará sino empeorar.

Hay que decir adiós a fichajes que no han cuajado ni aportado lo esperado, a otros de los que por edad ya no se puede esperar más, y sobre todo a un entrenador que nos ha devuelto el buen juego, la ilusión y los títulos, pero que como todo en esta vida, tiene su caducidad y cuando más tardemos en aceptarlo y afrontarlo, más lo pagaremos en forma de frustración y títulos perdidos. Hay que dar un paso adelante y hacer las dolorosas pero necesarias reformas para seguir compitiendo al más alto nivel. Mi único miedo es que el sentimentalismo mal entendido (el manido "con todo lo que nos ha dado...") y la presión de la prensa y el entorno ante cualquier decisión impopular de Floper impidan hacer lo que hay que hacer pese a todo, y como con el Fardo, acabemos disfrutando de Laso y Felipón 3 años más de la cuenta.

Pd: esta reflexión no es espontánea y fruto de la frustración de ayer. Es algo que ha ido madurando durante toda la temporada, incluso en días en los que pese a todo, hemos acabado ganando. Y es que hay cosas que, aunque claman al cielo, si ese día se acaba ganando, se intenta mirar hacia otro lado. Pero cuando se pierde dando una nefasta imagen y con reiteración, no es por casualidad.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Mar 2016)

Quereis despedir a Laso ? ¿ el que más títulos ha dado en su historia al Real ?...como están las cabezas....lo que hay que hacer es eliminar los fichajes marranos y afinar mejor en las nuevas contrataciones...y volver a empezar...Laso es un magnifico entrenador...Yo no lo largaría...


----------



## spam (31 Mar 2016)

Esta noche Khimki nos ha echado un capote ganando a Olympiacos, de manera que volvemos a depender de nosotros mismos, y si ganamos los dos partidos que nos quedan estaremos en cuartos. Lo malo es que con su victoria de hoy los rusos vuelven a tener opciones y la semana que viene vendrán al Palacio a por todas.

La Farsa a lo suyo, ha ganado a Brose y si gana en Kaunas la semana próxima será tercero como mínimo. Y nosotros mañana tenemos una auténtica final en Vitoria, porque si perdemos puede consumarse matemáticamente nuestra eliminación. Pero hay que estar confiantes, este equipo ha hecho cosas más difíciles. Aunque débil, aún hay pulso.


----------



## artemis (31 Mar 2016)

spam dijo:


> Esta noche Khimki nos ha echado un capote ganando a Olympiacos, de manera que volvemos a depender de nosotros mismos, y si ganamos los dos partidos que nos quedan estaremos en cuartos. Lo malo es que con su victoria de hoy los rusos vuelven a tener opciones y la semana que viene vendrán al Palacio a por todas.
> 
> La Farsa a lo suyo, ha ganado a Brose y si gana en Kaunas la semana próxima será tercero como mínimo. Y nosotros mañana tenemos una auténtica final en Vitoria, porque si perdemos puede consumarse matemáticamente nuestra eliminación. Pero hay que estar confiantes, este equipo ha hecho cosas más difíciles. Aunque débil, aún hay pulso.



jojojojojo y no te da miedo eso de que el equipo dependa de LOLaso???


----------



## spam (1 Abr 2016)

artemis dijo:


> jojojojojo y no te da miedo eso de que el equipo dependa de LOLaso???



Los caminos del LOLaso son inescrutables, gracias a él y pese a él hemos hecho historia estos años. Pero en los momentos de la verdad como hoy el equipo suele (solía?) dar la talla. Igual hoy nos sorprende con alguna astracanada como un marcaje a Bourousis por parte de Carroll o cosas así, y deja a los vitorianos con el culo tan torcido que ganamos con un festival de Thompkins, yo que sé. El LOLaso es inextricable.

Pero hay que ganar, cojones ya. Aunque he leído por ahí que con la derrota de Oly ayer, con ganar a Khimki la semana que viene es suficiente para pasar. Si hoy salen con la caraja y van perdiendo de diez al final del primer cuarto, sabremos que los cabrones han decidido fiarlo todo al último día.

PD: hazte un equipo de la fantasy, gañán!!! (bueno, a los demás también os invito)


----------



## The Replicant (1 Abr 2016)

spam dijo:


> . Igual hoy nos sorprende con alguna astracanada como un marcaje a Bourousis por parte de Carroll o cosas así, y deja a los vitorianos con el culo tan torcido que ganamos con un festival de Thompkins, yo que sé. El LOLaso es inextricable.



o con un MVP de N´Dour ::, menudo cambio que hicimos con Dallas, Mehri por N Dour ::

Pues si, hay que echar el resto en los dos partidos que quedan empezando por hoy.

Respecto al Lolaso, pues que quieres que te diga, para hacer experimentos tipo Messina o similares, pues casi es peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Yo creo que este año la han cagado con los fichajes, y no se si es culpa del Lolaso o más bien de los iluminados del staff técnico, Herrores y cía.

Bueno, esperemos a ver como acaba la temporada, bien está lo que bien acaba.


----------



## artemis (1 Abr 2016)

spam dijo:


> Los caminos del LOLaso son inescrutables, gracias a él y pese a él hemos hecho historia estos años. Pero en los momentos de la verdad como hoy el equipo suele (solía?) dar la talla. Igual hoy nos sorprende con alguna astracanada como un marcaje a Bourousis por parte de Carroll o cosas así, y deja a los vitorianos con el culo tan torcido que ganamos con un festival de Thompkins, yo que sé. El LOLaso es inextricable.
> 
> Pero hay que ganar, cojones ya. Aunque he leído por ahí que con la derrota de Oly ayer, con ganar a Khimki la semana que viene es suficiente para pasar. Si hoy salen con la caraja y van perdiendo de diez al final del primer cuarto, sabremos que los cabrones han decidido fiarlo todo al último día.
> 
> PD: hazte un equipo de la fantasy, gañán!!! (bueno, a los demás también os invito)



Joder menuda chapa has metido... solo tenias que contestar si o no....

que fantasy?


----------



## spam (1 Abr 2016)

Derrota en Vitoria al más puro estilo lolaso. Nos clavan un mandarinazo imposible (y precedido de pasos) ganando de 2 a 2" del final, y atomarporculo. La mala defensa de esa jugada y una gestión lamentable de los últimos minutos (ganábamos de 5 a 2') y otro infame harvitrage han hecho el resto.

Tal vez sea lo mejor perder con Khimki la próxima semana y no prolongar la agonía.



artemis dijo:


> Joder menuda chapa has metido... solo tenias que contestar si o no....
> 
> que fantasy?



La liga virtual NBA cuyo hilo nos estabas troleando, gañán.


----------



## The Replicant (2 Abr 2016)

partido/mandarinas a tutiplein por los dos bandos, al más puro estilo Stephen Curry, parece que está creando escuela.

Que entren esos tiros es cuestión de suerte, pero lo que no me entra en la cabeza es como después de conocerlo como si lo hubiera parido el Lolaso no es capaz de diseñar un sistema para parar a Bouroussis, y lo hemos tenido con nosotros no se cuántos años comiéndose los mocos ::

En fin, un partido de esos para que te den veinte infartos seguidos. Finalmente la moneda salió del lado de Baskonia, que por cierto no se jugaba gran cosa, pero con tal de putear cualquier cosa 

Ahora a rezar y esperar un milagro. Bueno con este grupito esto ya era bastante previsible. Ya entramos en el top 16 de puto milagro. San Lolaso ten piedad ::


----------



## artemis (2 Abr 2016)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Abr 2016)

Estan derroidos...se han dejado ganar 2 partidos que tenían ganados...ante el Far$a y el Baskonia...vaya banda...no merecen pasar...lo siento...


----------



## The Replicant (4 Abr 2016)

contra el Murcia otro triple que nos clavan sobre la bocina para forzar la prórroga ::

pero esta vez salió bien, que minutazos de Doncic en la prórroga, el chaval nos solucionó el partido él solito, anotando y pillando rebotes estratosféricos, acojonante

A ver que pasa con el Khimki, no entiendo como se han cargado a Kurtinaitis y ponen al cazurro de Ivanovic, para mi es una gran cagada


----------



## spam (7 Abr 2016)

Venga, que vamos a ganar a Jimki, joder! Y a por Fener en cuartos!!!


----------



## Chispeante (7 Abr 2016)

spam dijo:


> Venga, que vamos a ganar a Jimki, joder! Y a por Fener en cuartos!!!




¿Y después? ¿El abismo, la nada, la vuelta a los tiempos oscuros y mediocres de la era preLaso? Llevo toda la temporada con la misma duda. No sé si es que no quieren o no pueden. Y la duda se prolonga sobre cual de las dos opciones me parece mejor. Si no quieren, malo, pero se puede subsanar con un cambio de actitud. Pero si no pueden, y me temo que es lo que realmente ocurre, peor aún. Hasta aqui han llegado y punto. 

No vamos a ganar nada siendo reiterativos, pero nuestro hombre en el banquillo, a pesar de todo lo bueno que nos ha traído, sigue presentando carencias, y sobre todo manías incomprensibles. Hay jugadores a los literalmente ha machado y otros que pueden jugar 40 minutos sin meter ni una. Lo de sus extrañas rotaciones y su pasión por el triple se está volviendo cargante. Muchas gracias por todo Pablo, pero yo me muero de ganas por ver al griego en el banquillo del Madrid. 

En cualquier caso...¡HALA MADRID!


----------



## spam (7 Abr 2016)

Oeoeoé! Misión cumplida en el Palacio ante un Khimki que ha estado flojo flojo. Estaremos en cuartos, toca alargar el sufrimiento un poco más. Fener es temible y tiene factor cancha, pero no tiene a Vesely, y hay que tenerle fe al Lolaso mientras haya posibilidades.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2016 at 22:51 ----------

Por cierto, mención especial a la ridícula media melena (literal, solo cubre la mitad trasera) de Ivanovic. Cómo puede pretender ser respetado ni siquiera por sus jugadores, con esas pintas tan patéticas? Derroír.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Abr 2016)

spam dijo:


> Oeoeoé! Misión cumplida en el Palacio ante un Khimki que ha estado flojo flojo. Estaremos en cuartos, toca alargar el sufrimiento un poco más. Fener es temible y tiene factor cancha, pero no tiene a Vesely, y hay que tenerle fe al Lolaso mientras haya posibilidades.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-abr-2016 at 22:51 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, mención especial a la ridícula media melena (literal, solo cubre la mitad trasera) de Ivanovic. Cómo puede pretender ser respetado ni siquiera por sus jugadores, con esas pintas tan patéticas? Derroír.



es que lo de Ivanovic es de traca, solo le falta la melenita :XX:
Tuvo un par de temporadas buenas en Baskonia, ya debe hacer décadas de eso, y después de fracaso en fracaso y tiro porque me toca. Ya fue sido derroido hace tiempo.

Desde luego que el Khimkhi se ha cubierto de gloria con el cambio porque para mi Kurtinaitis lo estaba haciendo bastante bien.

Eliminatoria durisima que se avecina con el Fenerbace de Obradovic. Que no cuenten con Vessely es un factor muy importante pero igualmente va a ser muy complicado sacar algo de la ratonera de Istambul. Bueno pues a sufrir que para eso venimos al mundo ::


----------



## Limón (8 Abr 2016)

Me alegro por el Lolaso pero la encerrona en Turquia va a ser de las historicas jejeje

Os acordais del Pabellon de la Paz y de la Amistad?

Y de La Mano de Elias?

Pues asi.


----------



## ij80 (8 Abr 2016)

Este año está siendo duro, si llegamos a la recta final con todos los jugadores en forma, la Liga será accesible. La Euroliga la veo más complicada, pero este equipo es capaz de plantarse en la final-four, y a un partido, todo es posible


----------



## artemis (8 Abr 2016)

spam dijo:


> Oeoeoé! Misión cumplida en el Palacio ante un Khimki que ha estado flojo flojo. Estaremos en cuartos, toca alargar el sufrimiento un poco más. Fener es temible y tiene factor cancha, pero no tiene a Vesely, y hay que tenerle fe al Lolaso mientras haya posibilidades.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-abr-2016 at 22:51 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, mención especial a la ridícula media melena (literal, solo cubre la mitad trasera) de Ivanovic. Cómo puede pretender ser respetado ni siquiera por sus jugadores, con esas pintas tan patéticas? Derroír.



jojojojojojojojo le debeis la vida al FARSA :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## artemis (12 Abr 2016)

Nuevo LOLaso...


----------



## spam (12 Abr 2016)

Siempre estás de retén en este hilo... cómo ha sido el partido? Yo hoy estaba pendiente del fútbol.

En cualquier caso, nada que no entrara en el guión. El próximo partido probablemente también perdamos.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (12 Abr 2016)

spam dijo:


> Siempre estás de retén en este hilo... cómo ha sido el partido? Yo hoy estaba pendiente del fútbol.
> 
> En cualquier caso, nada que no entrara en el guión. El próximo partido probablemente también perdamos.



Lo he visto a trozos. En cuanto ha salido la segunda unidad (especialmente Chacho y Lima) la solidez defensiva se ha ido al carajo. Clave para el segundo partido recuperar al Chacho, ridículo en defensa y malas decisiones en ataque. Hemos fallado como seis o siete triples hasta que ha entrado el primero.
Hoy la defensa de Taylor me ha gustado.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Abr 2016)

yo vi la primera parte y me puse de mala leche. Como puede ser que sin Vessely dejamos a una bestia parda como Udoh campar a sus anchas por nuestra zona? :no:

Si no entran los triples, pues mala suerte, pero no puedes dejar que te machaquen el aro una y otra vez ::

La segunda parte no la vi pero parece que mejoraron algo.

Pinta chungo como se preveía.


----------



## Limón (13 Abr 2016)

Mal mal..a ver que pasa.
No hemos estado lejos y por fuerza tenemos que mejorar..o para casa.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Abr 2016)

46-19 para Fenerbace en el segundo cuarto, vaya puto ridiculo están haciendo. Más vale que den por ganador a los turcos y no jueguen más.

A tomar por culo. ::::::

puto Lolaso


----------



## J-Z (14 Abr 2016)

Enga chavales que solo vais 25 abajo no desanimeis.


----------



## artemis (14 Abr 2016)

donde esta spam?


----------



## yobo (14 Abr 2016)

Me cago en sus muertos, que llevo apostado el +10,5 final para el Madrid y todavía lo voy a fallar.... QUe desastre. Si no consiguen ganar este partido, a tomar por culo esta fase


----------



## The Replicant (15 Abr 2016)

bueno pues eso, ridiculo histórico en Istambul.
Otra vez nos machacan sin piedad en la zona y eso que no está el mejor pivot de Europa ahora mismo: Vessely.

Udoh se basta y se sobra él solito para destrozarnos en la pintura, exactamente igual que en el primer partido. Y veo que Lima que es el pivot que más podría plantarle cara no juega ni un minuto.
Estaba lesionado o algo?

Es que es para matar al Lolaso de los cojones ::

En el otro playoff mientras tantos el Estrella Roja poniéndoselos por corbata a todo un CSKA en su pista. En fin, para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## artemis (15 Abr 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> bueno pues eso, ridiculo histórico en Istambul.
> Otra vez nos machacan sin piedad en la zona y eso que no está el mejor pivot de Europa ahora mismo: Vessely.
> 
> Udoh se basta y se sobra él solito para destrozarnos en la pintura, exactamente igual que en el primer partido. Y veo que Lima que es el pivot que más podría plantarle cara no juega ni un minuto.
> ...




Sabes donde esta spam?? estaban comentando en otro hilo que estaba en urgencias con rotura anal


----------



## spam (15 Abr 2016)

Ayer no pude ver el partido. Leí que habían perdido de 22 y tampoco me extrañó demasiado, pues van demasiados partidos en que se dejan llevar durante un cuarto y eso condena el partido. Ahora, empecé a leer comentarios por las webs y la gente estaba realmente furiosa, como si lo de ayer hubiera sido aún más grave que todo lo anterior.

Hay pocas, poquísimas posibilidades de llegar a la F4. Lo único que se puede hacer ahora es ir a por todas en el game 3, sin mirar más allá. Si se acaba cayendo, centrarse en la ACB, donde el Farsa es más asequible de lo que dice el balance de enfrentamientos de esta temporada, pero donde también equipos como Baskonia o Valencia nos pueden aguar la fiesta.

Y a final de temporada espero que quien deba haga una reflexión profunda. Ya lo dije hace poco en otro post, he sido un gran devoto de Laso, pero veo señales claras del fin de su ciclo. Esta temporada no ha habido descanso estival, los fichajes han salido rana, a muchos se les empiezan a notar los años, la gestión de las rotaciones ha sido nefasta, como los otros defectos crónicos de Laso (mala gestión de los finales apretados, nulo aprovechamiento de los hombres altos, nula reacción durante los partidos a la hora de pedir timeouts o cambiar de plan cuando el recurso a la mandarina no funciona, etc)... hemos ido contracorriente todo el año, especialmente en Euroliga. Y aún así, ya hemos rascado la Copa. Si se consiguiera la Liga (lo dudo), sería una buena temporada, que no obstante no puede eclipsar los problemas que todos vemos.

No se puede ganar cada año, pero se debe competir siempre; y es revelador que hemos estado en 4 de las últimas 5 F4 y este año, con una plantilla que lo había ganado todo y que se supone había subido otro peldaño en excelencia, probablemente nos quedemos fuera. Y no habrá sido por un accidente en la eliminatoria, sino algo que se veía venir desde hace tiempo.

Qué larga se está haciendo esta temporada. Y paradójicamente, aún temo más la postemporada, porque es entonces cuando se definirá hacia qué futuro camina el equipo.


----------



## Limón (15 Abr 2016)

El problema sabemos cual es, pero a ver quien es el guapo que echa a Laso.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Abr 2016)

spam dijo:


> A Y aún así, ya hemos rascado la Copa. Si se consiguiera la Liga (lo dudo), sería una buena temporada, que no obstante no puede eclipsar los problemas que todos vemos.



no creo que tengamos posibilidades en Liga, ahora mismo hay tres equipos con bastante más nivel que nosotros: Valencia, Baskonia y Barça muy a mi pesar :ouch:

Estoy de acuerdo con que hay que hacer una "reflexión profunda", que dicho en plata es pegarle una patada en el trasero al Lolaso y algún que otro iluminado de la sección, especialmente el que se encarga de los fichajes. 

Lo peor de todo no es perder, sino que no hemos competido en ningún momento con Fenerbace, yo doy ya el playoff por perdido obviamente. Y tenemos una plantilla para hacerlo en condiciones.
Y esto jode más cuando ves un equipillo hecho con cuatro cañas como Estrella Roja plantándole cara con dos cojones al CSKA.

Creo que hay que finiquitar el ciclo lolasiano. Fué bonito mientras duró y tal pero los handicaps empiezan a pesar. Si el ser superior entendiera mínimamente de basket, cosa que dudo, lo haría.


----------



## artemis (15 Abr 2016)

Sigues vivo spam... ya es una b̶u̶e̶n̶a̶ noticia...


----------



## spam (15 Abr 2016)

Aunque probablemente sea lo conveniente, no creo que caiga Laso al final de temporada, a no ser que se le vaya la pinza y dimita, o Herrores tome la responsabilidad y la iniciativa de despacharle. Lo que está claro es que si la idea saliese de Floper el piperío y la prensa pseudomadridista se le echarían encima, y por eso se cuidará mucho de no hacer nada que parezca que interviene en el basket (que también se ha de reconocer que de un tiempo a esta parte, además de dejar hacer, cuando le piden algo saca la chequera sin rechistar). Y también tocará cobrarse alguna pieza mayor en la plantilla, que no solo han de pagar el pato los nuevos.



artemis dijo:


> Sigues vivo spam... ya es una b̶u̶e̶n̶a̶ noticia...



Sé que a tu manera me quieres y te preocupas por mí. Ya estás preparando el ojete para la Undécima?


----------



## spam (19 Abr 2016)

Bueno, pues ya llegado el día de la verdad (otro... y ya van nosecuantos), donde nos jugamos seguir en la Euroliga (sea uno, dos o cuatro partidos más) o ver la F4 por la tele. La eliminatoria está bien jodida, pero tenemos que aspirar como mínimo a alargarla al máximo y exprimir nuestras posibilidades. Ya se ganó a Fener en la primera fase y en un momento similar o peor al de ahora. Veremos.


----------



## artemis (19 Abr 2016)

Vas a ver el baloncesto o te esconderas luego del partido otra vez si vienen mal dadas???


----------



## spam (19 Abr 2016)

Creo que no podré verlo, pero estaré al tanto. Además, yo no me he escondido ningún día. Tú ve preparando el ojal para Milán, entonces sí que no tendrás donde esconderte...


----------



## Limón (19 Abr 2016)

Hoy ganamos.
Al final perdemos en 5.


----------



## artemis (19 Abr 2016)

spam dijo:


> Creo que no podré verlo, pero estaré al tanto. Además, yo no me he escondido ningún día. Tú ve preparando el ojal para Milán, entonces sí que no tendrás donde esconderte...



quoteo... 

Spam... sabemos que eres de los que se esconden cuando no se gana... hay miles de referencias en este hilo de gente que se preocupa porque no das señales de vida, no pasa nada, eres de naturaleza cobarde... 

Sobre lo de milan... estas intentando comparar a tres equipos que sus presupuestos son el doble como minimo que el del atleti??? nosotros no tenemos la obligacion de ganar.. el fracaso sera del resto si no la ganan


----------



## artemis (19 Abr 2016)

jojojojojo LOLASO. .. tremendo ridículo vikingo... a estas horas no han echado aún a LOLASO 3-0 y nula resistencia.... esperamos ya a mañana si aparece spam... hoy soy pie hecho que con la enculada que le han hecho debe tener el culo ensangrentado y en carne viva


----------



## spam (20 Abr 2016)

artemis dijo:


> jojojojojo LOLASO. .. tremendo ridículo vikingo... a estas horas no han echado aún a LOLASO 3-0 y nula resistencia.... esperamos ya a mañana si aparece spam... hoy soy pie hecho que con la enculada que le han hecho debe tener el culo ensangrentado y en carne viva



Hoy eres pie hecho? Qué significa eso? Hablas nuestro idioma? 

En cuanto a la derrota, poco que decir, más de lo mismo. Quizá ha sido lo mejor que podía pasar, acabar con este suplicio tras una temporada que empezó de culo y no se ha corregido en ningún momento. Hay que pasar página, cambiar muchas cosas en verano y volver a competir.

Pd: creo que Udoh y Vesely acaban contrato. Y Djordjevic ha sido despedido de Pana. No podemos esperar a junio para empezar a movernos.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Abr 2016)

spam dijo:


> Pd: creo que Udoh y Vesely acaban contrato. Y Djordjevic ha sido despedido de Pana. No podemos esperar a junio para empezar a movernos.



Han botao a Djordjevic? no me jodas, donde has leido eso?

Pues si se pulen a Djordjevic con el equipillo que tiene Panatinaikos y nosotros mantenemos al Lolaso es para mear y no echar ni gota ::, pues seria un buen entrenador para el Madrid.

Pues anda que no nos irian bien Udoh o Vessely, pero no caerá esa breva, aqui lo que se lleva es fichar N doures y Thompkinses ::


----------



## Limón (20 Abr 2016)

Bueno a centrarnos en la liga. Lo peor es la imagen, no se puede perder asi.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Abr 2016)

Lolaso: "me voy muy orgulloso de la Euroliga que hemos jugado"

jojojo, encima cachondeo, a este tio se le ha ido la olla definitivamente ::

pa matarlo, en la vida he visto ridículo más espantoso. El playoff menos igualado de la historia.


----------



## seven up (20 Abr 2016)

Limón dijo:


> Bueno a centrarnos en la liga. Lo peor es la imagen, no se puede perder asi.



Mejor perder ahora que alargar la agonía 2 partidos más, forzar piezas inútilmente en pos de un objetivo que a la vista estaba que este no era el año.

Y recordar a los NOLASO que por muy mala temporada que se haga de momento somos campeones de la Copa del Rey.


----------



## artemis (20 Abr 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Lolaso: "me voy muy orgulloso de la Euroliga que hemos jugado"
> 
> jojojo, encima cachondeo, a este tio se le ha ido la olla definitivamente ::
> 
> pa matarlo, en la vida he visto ridículo más espantoso. El playoff menos igualado de la historia.









Somos muchos los que estamos orgullosos de LOLaso y la euroliga del mandril


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Abr 2016)

si si, pero no os penséis que el Trampes va a ganar la Euroliga...y menos la Champions...


----------



## spam (26 Abr 2016)

Hoygan, que el domingo ganamos a la Farsa en su cancha (la Majia del Palau no nos dejó recuperar el average, eso sí) y ni mú...

Parece que andamos detrás de Othello Hunter, de Oly. Me parece un buenísimo fichaje para aportar rocosidad defensiva y negritud sana en la zona, de esa que Thompkins no aporta (eso sí, respect por Pechofrío y sus 25 puntazos en el Palau).

En lontananza aparecen también nombres como Claver (buen rendimiento en Rusia pese a su fama de sospechoso habitual, y es razonablemente joven y cupo) o Randolph (me mojo todo pensando en ese notas vestido de blanco, para más info ver eliminatoria Loko-Farsa de Euroliga), aunque peligra la continuidad del Titán, que va a tener ofertas importantes y el aspecto personal (su hijo vive en USA) puede pesar.

Está claro que a falta de ilusión por la temporada (F4 por televisión, liga muy cuesta arriba al perder el factor cancha y estar peor que los otros contenders), inconscientemente empieza el pajiplantilleo. Ojalá suene la flauta y acabe con doblete la temporada, pero sobre todo que acabe, que ha sido un suplicio.


----------



## artemis (26 Abr 2016)

spam dijo:


> Hoygan, que el domingo ganamos a la Farsa en su cancha (la Majia del Palau no nos dejó recuperar el average, eso sí) y ni mú...
> 
> Parece que andamos detrás de Othello Hunter, de Oly. Me parece un buenísimo fichaje para aportar rocosidad defensiva y negritud sana en la zona, de esa que Thompkins no aporta (eso sí, respect por Pechofrío y sus 25 puntazos en el Palau).
> 
> ...



joder, ahora vienes con las noticias del domingo... ¿pides perdon por tu retraso o ya asumes que eres asi y no tienes remedio?

Lo del Palau era algo ya descontado, el Barça esta en cosas mas importantes que un partido de liga regular, esta intentando entrar en la final four, cosa que LOLaso tras un 3-0 no puede decir


----------



## The Replicant (13 May 2016)

spam dijo:


> Parece que andamos detrás de Othello Hunter, de Oly. Me parece un buenísimo fichaje para aportar rocosidad defensiva y negritud sana en la zona, de esa que Thompkins no aporta (eso sí, respect por Pechofrío y sus 25 puntazos en el Palau).



pues si, Hunter me parece un buen fichaje, mis dieses a tu comentario . Thompkins tiene mejor tiro que muchos aleros, para jugar por fuera me parece cojonudo, pero como pivot flojea mucho en defensa.
Hernangomez está como en el tebeo de "donde está Willy?" , ha desaparecido en la inmensidad del universo igual que N Dour.::

Record de puntos, de asistencias y de todo contra el Fuenla. Se ve que se los habian guardado de la eliminatoria contra el Fenerbace :XX:

En fin, hoy empieza la final four, para mi los turcos claros favoritos.

A ver que pasa en la liga, si la ganamos podriamos dar la temporada por buena pero lo veo chungo. Valencia esta muy fuerte y Baskonia y Barça pueden dar mucha guerra.


----------



## The Replicant (14 May 2016)

final four Fenerbace-CSKA.

Baskonia poniéndoselos por corbata a Fenerbace.
Se me caia el alma al suelo viendo a Bouroussis casi ganar él solito el partido y comerse vivos a Vessely y Udoh en la pintura.

En fin, corramos un estupido velo y tal...::


----------



## spam (19 May 2016)

Bueno, hace días que se viene notando y sin embargo no lo decimos... desde que se cayó en Euroliga y estamos teniendo descanso y tiempo para concentrarnos en una competición, el equipo está creciendo. Se ha ganado al Farsa, al Unicaca (+26 en Málaga), palizones y buenas sensaciones contra Obradoiro (111-81, +30) y Fuenla (129-81, +48 y récord histórico de valoración), y ayer a Cacalaboral, pese a las bajas de Chacho y Rudy y un último cuarto bastante malo, pero en momentos del partido se ganó de +21).

Podemos incluso acabar como #1 de fase regular, aunque no contaría con eso porque el Farsa tendría que perder. De todas maneras, si ganamos en Sevilla el domingo, tendremos factor cancha en semis (previsiblemente contra Valencia). La verdad, cada vez soy más optimista en cuanto a nuestras posibilidades, y si se acabara levantando otro título, la temporada podría ser considerada muy buena, sobre todo comparando con las perspectivas negrísimas que había hace semanas y meses. La pena es que Laso haya cagado muchos partidos y muchos jugadores hayan decepcionado durante largas temporadas (aunque yo vaticino que Thompkins puede sacársela en playoffs).


----------



## The Replicant (19 May 2016)

Si que parece que llegamos en un buen momento a la recta final de la liga y con todos los efectivos. Al loro con Valencia que también está muy fuerte. Al Farsa se le ha lesionado Dorsey que estaba aportando mucho debajo de los aros y parece que va de capa caída.
El partido con el cacalaboral de ayer no habria que tenerlo muy en cuenta ya que llegaron bastante hundidos después haber estado en un tris de colarse en la final de la F four.
Desde luego que de ganar la liga deberia darse la temporada por buenísima, pero queda mucha tela que cortar...
Aunque siempre quedará el ridículo espantoso en los playoff contra Fenerbace. Ahi el Lolaso se cubrió de gloria.::


----------



## spam (31 May 2016)

Up! Ya estamos en semis ACB, aunque la relajación nos ha hecho llegar al tercer partido con Murcia, en vez de resolver por la via rápida. El jueves espera Valencia.


----------



## The Replicant (3 Jun 2016)

bueno hemos derroido al Valencia en el primer partido.

Al principio pintaba bastante mal pero el Valencia se vino abajo en el último cuarto o nosotros nos vinimos arriba, depende como se mire ::

A ver hoy si Bouroussis and Co. se lo ponen dificil al Farça


----------



## spam (3 Jun 2016)

Yo se lo veo muy muy chungo al Farsa en esa eliminatoria. Y el Madrid, si pasa a la final, tendrá que sudarla porque el Cacalaboral es un muy buen bloque y nos lo hace pasar realmente mal. Si por casualidad pasara el Valencia, no hace falta ni que jueguen.

Aunque nuestra victoria de ayer se debió en grandísima parte a su 2/25 en triples, porcentaje propio del lolaso más desquiciado. No volverán a ponérnoslo tan fácil.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Jun 2016)

spam dijo:


> Yo se lo veo muy muy chungo al Farsa en esa eliminatoria.



pues les metieron un repaso importante ::,Baskonia salió fatal al principio, no les entró nada.

hoy segundo partido del Madrí con los taronja, a ver que pasa, no creo que vaya a ser tan fácil como en el primer partido.:no:


----------



## spam (4 Jun 2016)

Menudo owned me he llevado con lo del Farsa, sí... aunque supongo que el siguiente partido será otra historia, como el del Madrid, que juega otra vez hoy. Voy a cuidarme de hacer pronósticos, aunque habría que amarrar el factor campo.

La verdad es que el Cacalaboral ha vuelto grogui de la F4, no ha sido el mismo que antes. Como nosotros cuando el Maccabi.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Jun 2016)

pues ya tenemos la final ACB servida, Farça-Madrit como no podia ser de otra manera.

Lo veo bastante igualado, aunque tenemos el factor cancha en contra...,

Vamosssss Lolaso!


----------



## spam (12 Jun 2016)

A por la Farsa, y con factor cancha en contra. Si se gana la liga podremos hablar de una bastante buena temporada pese a todo. Si se pierde, pese a haber ganado la Copa la sensación debería ser de fracaso, pues durante el ciclo de lolaso se habrían perdido tres finales de liga contra un Farsa manifiestamente inferior, especialmente el de este año, que hace llorar al niño Jesús.

He leído que fichamos a Fran Vázquez para el año que viene. Diez años tarde, y con un carácter especialito el maromo. Menudo cambio vamos a hacer, si Ayón no acaba renovando, posibilidad muy a considerar.


----------



## spam (15 Jun 2016)

Bueno, hoy empieza la final, con la Majia del Palau. A sujetarse la cartera...


----------



## Limón (15 Jun 2016)

Si no nos roban..
Es imposible, la situacion es todavia peor que en futbol.


----------



## spam (15 Jun 2016)

Bueno, pues a tomar por culo liga. Y lo peor es que ni siquiera los árbitros han tenido la culpa (aunque aún no veo clara la fuera de banda para la última posesión del Farsa).

Con factor cancha en contra y perdiendo el primer partido el Madrid no ha remontado nunca, y menos aún veo al Madrid actual haciéndolo. Así que no voy a creer, ya aviso, porque está peli se la he visto al Lolaso demasiadas veces. Ya pasaré a recoger mi owned si eso.


----------



## HATE (15 Jun 2016)

Vaya tela.............


----------



## Paradigmas (16 Jun 2016)

¿Alguien ve que bote fuera esa última bola?

Yo no


----------



## chaber (16 Jun 2016)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque chaber está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## artemis (16 Jun 2016)

jojojojojo menudo LOLaso... a quien se le ocurre defender sin falta cuando sólo quedan 12 segundos desperdiciando tener el último balón? solo conozco a uno... el cabezón de LOLASO :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (16 Jun 2016)

jode perder asi cuando lo teniamos ganado a falta de 3 segundos ::, pero como decia el sabio: el basket es asin.

En cuanto a los árbitros la antideportiva a Nocioni de turno que no falte, aunque viendo la repetición queda claro que ya es por norma, o sea que siempre hay que contar mínimo con dos tiros libres y una posesión en contra por partido, manda huevos.

Si ganamos el viernes aun hay algún atisbo de esperanza, pero desde luego que está todo en contra :ouch:


----------



## Limón (16 Jun 2016)

La ACB esta podrida.
Yo retiraria al ekipo y que explote todo de una vez.


----------



## Buster (16 Jun 2016)

¿Y es falta de Tomic, que tiene los dos pies plantados y los brazos completamente verticales, cuando Ayón choca con él?

¿Y es falta de Oleson cuando pasa corriendo y uno del madrid saca la cadera para tratar de bloquearlo?

Hablo de jugadas en los dos últimos minutos de partido. Sólo veis lo que queréis ver.

Y yo no soy ni de un equipo ni de otro, así que a mí, plin.


----------



## invitado (16 Jun 2016)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y es falta de Tomic, que tiene los dos pies plantados y los brazos completamente verticales, cuando Ayón choca con él?
> 
> ¿Y es falta de Oleson cuando pasa corriendo y uno del madrid saca la cadera para tratar de bloquearlo?
> 
> ...



Digamos que el arbitraje fue sibilino a favor del barça. Yo tampoco vi que saliera la bola en la última jugada.

Pero si metes 99 puntos en el Palau no puedes dejar que te metan 100. Perogrullo sí pero es que es lo que hay. 

El último 1.35 es para enmarcar:

- Quita a Llull que llevaba varios ataques espesísimo y saca a Sergio Rodriguez que se pega toda la segunda parte en el banquillo.

- Carroll anota dos tiros libres y llega a los 21 puntos siendo con diferencia el jugador del Madrid más acertado.

- Metidos los tiros libres y unos 20 segs después de salir de la pista vuelve Llull y Laso quita a su mejor hombre: Carroll.

- Que la vuelta de LLull tras 20 segs ya es la bomba pero quitar a tu mejor hombre con el resultado empatado y dejando a Rudy ayer muy desarcetado es de traca.

- La siguiente jugada a la salida de Carroll fue un triple de Rudy que no toca ni aro. Acabó con 3/7 en triples (valoración 6) por 3/4 del norteamericano (valoración 26). Además que rudy tenía 4 faltas así que en principio la defensa sobre su hombre sería más suave ...

- Podemos hablar de los árbitros pero Laso ...


----------



## chomin (16 Jun 2016)

invitado dijo:


> Digamos que el arbitraje fue sibilino a favor del barça. Yo tampoco vi que saliera la bola en la última jugada.



jodido rompetechos :XX:, anda que no se vio claro en el instanreplay


----------



## Buster (16 Jun 2016)

invitado dijo:


> Digamos que el arbitraje fue sibilino a favor del barça.



Pues yo no vi eso. Yo vi que si el Madrid pilla el rebote en condiciones tras tapón a Navarro, el Madrid se lleva el partido y eso tras pitarle al Barcelona dos faltas muy rigurosas.


----------



## Limón (16 Jun 2016)

Yo conozco muy bien a un albitro de la ACB que probablemente arbitre algun partido de la final y me consta que es peor que los boixos nois.
Por eso esta donde esta.


----------



## invitado (16 Jun 2016)

Buster dijo:


> Pues yo no vi eso. Yo vi que si el Madrid pilla el rebote en condiciones tras tapón a Navarro, el Madrid se lleva el partido y eso tras pitarle al Barcelona dos faltas muy rigurosas.



Lee todo el mensaje.


----------



## Buster (16 Jun 2016)

invitado dijo:


> Lee todo el mensaje.



En el resto del mensaje hablas del entrenador del Madrid y yo ahí no entro. Yo me he ceñido al arbitraje y por eso me he centrado en esta parte de tu mensaje.


----------



## spam (16 Jun 2016)

Limón dijo:


> Yo conozco muy bien a un albitro de la ACB que probablemente arbitre algun partido de la final y me consta que es peor que los boixos nois.
> Por eso esta donde esta.



Cuéntanos más, y eso...


----------



## The Replicant (17 Jun 2016)

jojojo hemos derroido totalmente al Farça en el segundo partido. Desde el principio hemos salido a morder, no como el primero que salimos empanaos y despues hubo que remontar.

Ahora a ganar los dos en casa y la la liga palasaca, vamossssssssssss!!!!!


----------



## clemenzzza (17 Jun 2016)

partido muy bueno del madrid, caraja del barca y 1-1.

espectacular llul en el primer cuarto.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Jun 2016)

acojonante lo de Ayón:

9/9 en tiros de dos :8:


----------



## invitado (20 Jun 2016)

invitado dijo:


> Digamos que el arbitraje fue sibilino a favor del barça. Yo tampoco vi que saliera la bola en la última jugada.
> 
> *Pero si metes 99 puntos en el Palau no puedes dejar que te metan 100*. Perogrullo sí pero es que es lo que hay.
> 
> ...





Buster dijo:


> Pues yo no vi eso. Yo vi que si el Madrid pilla el rebote en condiciones tras tapón a Navarro, el Madrid se lleva el partido y eso tras pitarle al Barcelona dos faltas muy rigurosas.





invitado dijo:


> Lee todo el mensaje.





Buster dijo:


> En el resto del mensaje hablas del entrenador del Madrid y yo ahí no entro. Yo me he ceñido al arbitraje y por eso me he centrado en esta parte de tu mensaje.



1-1. 70-90. Perogrullo esta vez defendió.

A sentenciar en casa.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Jun 2016)

derroición absoluta del Farça en el tercer partido, ya los tenemos, estan groggys, sólo falta rematarlos. Hay que ganar el cuarto y esto ya es nuestro.

Vamosssssssss!!!!!!!!:Aplauso:


----------



## Chispeante (21 Jun 2016)

El fantasma de Marcelinho sigue presente. El guión se repite al milímetro. En el 2012 una canasta del brasileño desde el centro del campo permitió al Barcelona llegar con vida al 4º partido. Y no sólo ganó ese cuarto partido sino que también sumo el 5º y el título. Tengo miedo, los temores del pasado acechan y ululan con las misteriosas y evocadoras lechuzas. Podemos revivir un nuevo festival de LoLaso en su máximo esplendor o podemos, Dios que es justo lo permita, rendondear un bienio de ensueño. El miércoles lo veremos. 

Salud y Madrisdismo.


----------



## Limón (21 Jun 2016)

Hay que ganar de 20 o nos roban, mucho cuidado.


----------



## spam (22 Jun 2016)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, pues a tomar por culo liga. Y lo peor es que ni siquiera los árbitros han tenido la culpa (aunque aún no veo clara la fuera de banda para la última posesión del Farsa).
> 
> Con factor cancha en contra y perdiendo el primer partido el Madrid no ha remontado nunca, y menos aún veo al Madrid actual haciéndolo. Así que no voy a creer, ya aviso, porque está peli se la he visto al Lolaso demasiadas veces. Ya pasaré a recoger mi owned si eso.



Bueno, zasss en toda la boca y megaowned para mí, que recojo con gusto. CAMPEONES!!!! Seguimos haciendo leyenda, es difícil no querer a estos cabrones. Hay que reflexionar durante el verano sobre muchas cosas que se han hecho mal durante la temporada y corregirlas, pero es innegable que el balance final es más que bueno. Hala Madrid!!! Y a seguir haciendo historia...


----------



## Dr Polux (22 Jun 2016)

oeeee partidazo....


----------



## euromelon (22 Jun 2016)

Hala Madrid!!!

Joderos haters y piperos antimadridistas!


----------



## kirlov (22 Jun 2016)

Enviado desde mi K6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chispeante (22 Jun 2016)

Vengo, gozosamente culpable,a flagelarme públicamente. No tenía fe en este equipo y Llull y sus ENORMES COJONES me han puesto en mi lugar. Me lo merezco. Un madridista no debería nunca dudar. Dos décadas después volvemos a estar a la altura de nuestra historia. 

Salud y madridismo.


----------



## artemis (23 Jun 2016)

enhorabuena a directivo y spam que son los únicos que les gusta este deporte y son vikingos.... el resto son meros borregos vikingos que aparecen cuando ganan... vamos... el perfil medio del 90% de los madridistas


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (23 Jun 2016)

artemis dijo:


> enhorabuena a directivo y spam que son los únicos que les gusta este deporte y son vikingos.... el resto son meros borregos vikingos que aparecen cuando ganan... vamos... el perfil medio del 90% de los madridistas



Ya salió el típico polaco reparte carnés. A mamarla y a seguir mamando.

[youtube]mHl9l2KgmWk[/youtube]


----------



## Barcino (23 Jun 2016)

El Barça de basket es como el Madrid de fútbol. Un grupo de mercenarios.

Ser seguidor del Real Madrid de baloncesto tiene un gran mérito: Extranjeros, exs del Estudiantes o catalanoparlantes.

Les ha de gustar mucho ese deporte. Pero mucho. Si en el Barça todos los nacionales fueran del Espanyol o de Fuentealbilla costaría mucho más la identificación.

Pues en el Madrid de baloncesto llevan años así: Herreros, los hermanos Reyes, Orenga, Cargol, Raül López, Rudy, Sergi Llull...

A muchos madridistas futbolistas les saldrían sarpullidos sólo pronunciando el nombre de éste último.

Enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## euromelon (23 Jun 2016)

Barcino (conocido como tontino) y sus habituales tonterías de fracasado


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Jun 2016)

Muchas Felicidades al Madrid ...y al rival, pues tiene varias opciones para ir a llorar...plantándose en la Plaza Cataluña y mirando a la montaña tienen a la derecha, el rio Besòs y a la izquierda el Llobregat...además tienen la playa...y a los que ayer no cenarón...que se metan un buen desayuno, que se van a caer redondos...:XX::XX:


----------



## The Replicant (23 Jun 2016)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, zasss en toda la boca y megaowned para mí, que recojo con gusto. CAMPEONES!!!! Seguimos haciendo leyenda, es difícil no querer a estos cabrones. Hay que reflexionar durante el verano sobre muchas cosas que se han hecho mal durante la temporada y corregirlas, pero es innegable que el balance final es más que bueno. Hala Madrid!!! Y a seguir haciendo historia...



hombre de poca fe...::, trust in the Lolaso!

La verdad es que ha sido una temporada muy difícil, complicada y rara rara rara..., pero lo bueno es que hemos llegado al final que es cuando se deciden los títulos en el mejor momento. El inicio de temporada fue horrible y para mi lo peor fue el play off contra Fenerbace en que hicimos el ridículo. Pero a partir de ahi el equipo ha crecido.

Hasta los americanos se han transformado, Thompkins ha hecho unos playoffs buenísimos. 

Y de momento en cuanto a las incorporaciones para la próxima, Otello Hunter es un fichaje de campanillas. O sea que el año que viene también promete...:Aplauso:, esperemos que se quede Ayón.

LOLASO FOREVER !!! JOJOJO ::


----------



## Limón (23 Jun 2016)

La vuelta de Rudy ha sido fundamental, con el hubieramos hecho pleno otra vez.


----------



## cebollo (23 Jun 2016)

Estaría bien que, en el futuro, el Barcelona de futbol gestionara la decadencia de Messi igual de mal que la decadencia de Navarro en baloncesto.


----------



## chomin (23 Jun 2016)

Si ves el partido desde un punto de vista neutral, sin ser de ninguno de los dos equipos tienes que querer que gane el Madrid, son mas vistosos, son mas divertidos, se lo pasan mejor jugando. Yo quiero jugar con ellos. El Barça es todo peleado, todo rocoso, da sensanción de trabajo y no de juego, no se lo pasan bien jugando.

Es como cuando veías el Barça de Pep y el Madrid de Mourinho, había que ser muy hijo de puta o ser del Madrid para querer que ganaran los blancos, pues en baloncesto pasa algo similar ahora.

Enhorabuena mandriles por el titulo.


----------



## spam (23 Jun 2016)

Anoche estuve echando un rato en RMTV, qué celebración, joder. Jaycee dando pases con el capote, Llull y Reyes saliendo a la calle a abrazarse con los aficionados... cómo no HAMAR a estos tíos??? Viva el LOLASO 



artemis dijo:


> enhorabuena a directivo y spam que son los únicos que les gusta este deporte y son vikingos.... el resto son meros borregos vikingos que aparecen cuando ganan... vamos... el perfil medio del 90% de los madridistas



Felicitando con deportividad y todo??? te estás ablandando con la edad, mariconsón... ::
Cualquier día de estos sales del armario y abrazas el Lolassso :fiufiu:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Jun 2016)

veo al culerdismo muy nervioso


----------



## seven up (23 Jun 2016)

Barcino dijo:


> El Barça de basket es como el Madrid de fútbol. Un grupo de mercenarios.
> 
> Ser seguidor del Real Madrid de baloncesto tiene un gran mérito: Extranjeros, exs del Estudiantes o catalanoparlantes.
> 
> ...



No tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas, Orenga fue canterano del Real Madrid y acabó por falta de sitio en el Collado Villalba, luego se fue al CajaMadrid y de ahí al Estu, es más, en esa misma época el équipo junior del Real Madrid entrenado por Clifford Luyk se traspasó casi integro al Estu, jugadores como García Coll, Rementería y Pedro Rodriguez permitieron primero sobrevivir y luego estabilizarse a mediados de los 80 a un equipo que acabó siendo historia. En Madrid se han mantenido constante el número de equipos en la élite, siempre han estado entorno a tres, otras provincias no han tenido la misma suerte, Barcelona llegó a tener al mismo tiempo al Barça, Juventud, Manresa, Cotonificio/Santa Coloma, Granollers, Hospitalet, Español/La Salle, eso demuestra lo depredador que puede ser un club respecto a su zona de influencia. 

Respecto a Llull o Rudy, no es nada nuevo, ya Rafael Rullán (gran capitán y presidente de los veteranos del Real Madrid) abrió el camino hace muchos años, los baleáricos suelen tirar para Madrid, pero bueno es como decir que a los cules les siente mal que su jugador más emblemático sea maño y se apellide San Epifanio Ruiz.

En lo único que coincido con usted son las enhorabuena al Real Madrid y añado personalmente a Laso que al pobre le han caído siempre palos por todos los lados, ya que la afición suele ser muy desagradecida y tener poca y mala memoria.


----------



## spam (23 Jun 2016)

Barcino dijo:


> El Barça de basket es como el Madrid de fútbol. Un grupo de mercenarios.
> 
> Ser seguidor del Real Madrid de baloncesto tiene un gran mérito: Extranjeros, exs del Estudiantes o catalanoparlantes.
> 
> ...



Sí, sí, igualicos el Farsa de basket con el Madrid de fútbol... enhorabuena a vuestra sección de basket por haber ganado su Décima y Undécima Euroligas en los dos últimos años... OH WAIT!!! :XX::XX:

Y sí, me gusta este deporte y este equipo, primero, porque además de aunar lo mejor de lo que ha sido esta sección a lo largo de la historia (juego rápido, vistoso y anotador), son cercanos y crean simpatía e identificación con el equipo; y segundo, porque el madridismo no mira el carnet de nadie, para ser madridista basta con querer serlo, se sea de donde se sea. No somos el ejército desarmado de ningún país imaginario.

Te podría dar millones de razones más, pero pa qué, ya tienes bastante con lo tuyo. Anímate pensando que en alguna sección deportiva que no compita contra el Madrid seguro que habéis rascado algo. Un saludo


----------



## artemis (23 Jun 2016)

spam dijo:


> Anoche estuve echando un rato en RMTV, qué celebración, joder. Jaycee dando pases con el capote, Llull y Reyes saliendo a la calle a abrazarse con los aficionados... cómo no HAMAR a estos tíos??? Viva el LOLASO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas bien, ha sido reconocimiento a los que os gusta este deporte y desenmascarar a todos los borregos que aparecen hoy por el hilo a celebrar algo de un equipo que no han visto jugar ni cinco partidos en toda la temporada... piperos... piperos everywhere


----------



## The Replicant (23 Jun 2016)

artemis dijo:


> Mas bien, ha sido reconocimiento a los que os gusta este deporte y desenmascarar a todos los borregos que aparecen hoy por el hilo a celebrar algo de un equipo que no han visto jugar ni cinco partidos en toda la temporada... piperos... piperos everywhere



coño pero se agradece ver más gente en el hilo que los tres que estamos de guardia toda la temporada ::


----------



## kirlov (23 Jun 2016)

artemis dijo:


> enhorabuena a directivo y spam que son los únicos que les gusta este deporte y son vikingos.... el resto son meros borregos vikingos que aparecen cuando ganan... vamos... el perfil medio del 90% de los madridistas















Gracias a ti hijo de fruta por alegrarnos la vida con tu bilis

Enviado desde mi K6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## seven up (5 Jul 2016)

Malas noticias aparecen en la prensa sobre Sergio Rodriguez, espero que solo sean especulaciones.

Sergio Rodríguez vuelve a la NBA y Pau Gasol se marcha a San Antonio - Libertad Digital


----------



## spam (5 Jul 2016)

Pues sí, bastante en serio va la cosa, el Madrid está buscando sustitutos. Ojalá fuera Heurtel, pero no sé si no tocará conformarse con Draper o Campazzo.

Y ojo que Rudy también tiene ofertón, noticia de esta misma tarde. 2 años a 10 kilates cada uno. Esa gente de la NBA está en modo Bernanke con su helicóptero, lo mejor que podemos hacer es encerrar a la plantilla hasta el domingo en un bunker con inhibidores de frecuencia para que no puedan estar en contacto con sus agentes...


----------



## kirlov (7 Jul 2016)

Ayon se va, llega Randolph.







Ojo con una posible oferta nba a Llull

Enviado desde mi K6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (7 Jul 2016)

Lo de Ayón no es oficial aún pero la cosa pinta peluda. Randolph es un jugón, pero es que el Titán nos encajaba como polla al culo. Empiezan a ser ya demasiados cambios y vaivenes como el año pasado, no hay manera de tener un verano tranquilo. Seguiremos atentos.


----------



## kirlov (13 Jul 2016)

El gladiador renovado, buena noticia

Enviado desde mi K6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2016)

Este es el señorio madridista...







Una banda de asesinos es lo que sois..


----------



## Almeida (14 Jul 2016)

artemis dijo:


> Este es el señorio madridista...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se han cargao al prota de madagascar! :8:


----------



## artemis (14 Jul 2016)

Almeida dijo:


> Se han cargao al prota de madagascar! :8:



Si tio, esta gentuza del madrid no respeta ni a los niños... que sera lo siguiente? que sus jugadores de futbol si tiren a menores? que extorsionen a compañeros de equipo? ohhhh wait ::

---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 10:42 ----------

Todos los titulos del Mandril de baloncesto de 2014 son fraudulentos... Floren mueve sus hilos para no se les investiguen... falsificacion de documentos publicos, parecen ya el filial del barça

Un falso cónsul selló el pasaporte Cotonou de KC Rivers

El 7 de agosto de 2014, el alero estadounidense Kelvin Creswell Rivers llegaba al Real Madrid para reforzar el cuarto proyecto de la era Laso, la temporada en la que los blancos ganaron todos los títulos en juego (Supercopa, Copa, Euroliga y Liga Endesa). Ese curso también se incorporaron al equipo madridista Jonas Maciulis, Andrés Nocioni, Facundo Campazzo y Gustavo Ayón. Los dos últimos, junto a Marcus Slaughter y al propio Rivers, elevaban a cuatro las fichas de extracomunitarios en la plantilla. La normativa vigente en la ACB obliga a los clubes a tener un mínimo de cuatro jugadores formados en España, un máximo de dos extracomunitarios y el resto para jugadores con pasaporte europeo o de países adscritos al acuerdo de Cotonou (convenio firmado en 2000 entre la Unión Europea y 78 estados de África, del Caribe y del Pacífico). El Madrid confiaba en que el argentino Campazzo lograra pasaporte italiano atendiendo a la ascendencia del jugador, pero finalmente fue Rivers el que alcanzó la condición de comunitario como ciudadano de la República de Guinea Bissau. El certificado de autenticidad del pasaporte de Rivers lo selló y lo firmó, con fecha 26 de septiembre de 2014, Aldo Darío Herchhoren Naishtat, un falso cónsul del país africano según confirma su Embajada en Madrid, que tiene una causa judicial abierta contra el abogado.
UN CERTIFICADO A MÁQUINA DE ESCRIBIR. El abogado argentino Aldo Darío Herchhoren acreditó el pasaporte de Rivers con un rudimentario escrito bajo un falso membrete de Cónsul de Guinea Bissau. ampliar foto
UN CERTIFICADO A MÁQUINA DE ESCRIBIR. El abogado argentino Aldo Darío Herchhoren acreditó el pasaporte de Rivers con un rudimentario escrito bajo un falso membrete de Cónsul de Guinea Bissau.

Guinea Bissau no tiene cónsul en Madrid —cargo que se atribuye Aldo Darío en el certificado de Rivers, un escrito tosco y breve realizado con máquina de escribir— y solo acredita la presencia de dos cónsules honorarios en España: Ramón Palou Godall, en Barcelona; y Luis Angel Urruticoechea Zarate, en Bibao. Existía un tercero, Souhaíl Makarem Watíeddin, en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, pero falleció en noviembre de 2013 y nadie ocupó su cargo. Aldo Darío, ciudadano argentino de 78 años, consiguió en 2008 y en condiciones fraudulentas un pasaporte de Guinea Bissau que nunca renovó y sobre el que “nunca formalizó el exequátur correspondiente que da título oficial internacional a la admisión de cónsul por parte del Gobierno de España (...) por lo que carece de poder reconocido para el ejercicio público de sus funciones”, según consta en la documentación de la última denuncia de la Embajada del país africano contra Aldo Darío a la que ha tenido acceso EL PAÍS.

Consciente de su situación irregular, el abogado argentino, con antecedentes penales y un amplísimo historial delictivo por falsedad y estafa en España desde que en 1995 fuera condenado por la Audiencia de Madrid a un año de cárcel por falsear una sentencia del Supremo, solicitó al Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores español una validación diplomática que nunca recibió. Como falso cónsul, Aldo Darío selló el pasaporte de KC Rivers, que pudo inscribirse, sobre la bocina, para la disputa de la Supercopa 2014 en Vitoria.

Caso Slaughter-Panko

Junto a Rivers, y también el mismo día 26 de septiembre, otros tres jugadores estadounidenses consiguieron un pasaporte Cotonou: Colton Iverson (Guinea Bissau), Ryan Gomes (Cabo Verde, su origen materno) y Doron Perkins (Costa de Marfil) todos del Baskonia Laboral Kutxa. En esa temporada 2014-2015 hasta 14 estadounidenses lograron la condición de comunitarios, 10 de ellos con países Cotonou (cuatro con Guinea Bissau). Todos los pasaportes y sus respectivos certificados entraron en la Liga ACB que activó el protocolo habitual de los documentos rumbo a la Federación Española, encargada de otorgar la licencia; y al Consejo Superior de Deportes (CSD), que emite el visado de trabajo. “No somos la policía”, señalan fuentes de la ACB, que explican a su vez que su misión en el proceso administrativo tiene más que ver con una revisión cuantitativa de los papeles que con su análisis pericial.

No somos la policía”, señalan fuentes de la ACB

En una de esas gestiones fue la Federación la que denunció, en mayo de 2015, que los pasaportes guineanos de Andy Panko y Marcus Slaughter, expedidos en Las Palmas, tenían el mismo número (AA001696). Los jugadores de Real Madrid y Fuenlabrada compartían agencia de representación: Beobasket, dirigida por Misko Raznatovic. También en mayo de 2015, el CSD modificó la norma de obtención de pasaportes Cotonou añadiendo a los requisitos existentes la exigencia de “una certificación acreditativa de su vinculación personal, familiar o deportiva con el país de adopción”.

En marzo de este año, el Juez Disciplinario de la ACB, Juan Ramón Montero, decretó el sobreseimiento y archivo del caso de la duplicidad de pasaportes por "no apreciar ningún hecho que pudiera ser imputable directamente al club, en tanto las denuncias se encaminarían a una pretendida falsificación por los jugadores de sus pasaportes y nacionalidad ecuatoguineana, que actualmente estaría sometida a procedimiento penal”. Para entonces, en agosto de 2015, Slaughter ya se había marchado del Real Madrid rumbo al Darussafa turco. Un mes antes, ante la imposibilidad de sostener la validez del pasaporte de Rivers bajo la nueva reglamentación del CSD, el club blanco rompió su apalabrado acuerdo de renovación con Rivers y fichó en su lugar al sueco Jeffery Taylor.

Con la temporada 2015-2016 ya en marcha, la plaga de lesiones que sufrió el equipo de Laso llevó al Madrid a refichar a Rivers, esta vez solo como estadounidense.


----------



## Friedrich Nietzsche (14 Jul 2016)

Ayon renovado. 

Si confirman a Randolph será grande.

Lástima Claver...


----------



## Limón (14 Jul 2016)

De Claver decia que iba a denunciar para que le apliquen el art.1006 y poder fichar, no se si es verdad.


----------



## kirlov (14 Jul 2016)

artemis dijo:


> Si tio, esta gentuza del madrid no respeta ni a los niños... que sera lo siguiente? que sus jugadores de futbol si tiren a menores? que extorsionen a compañeros de equipo? ohhhh wait ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 10:42 ----------
> 
> ...



Sabes que te digo








Enviado desde mi K6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (14 Jul 2016)

Titan renovado!!!!


----------



## The Replicant (14 Jul 2016)

Friedrich Nietzsche dijo:


> Ayon renovado.
> 
> Si confirman a Randolph será grande.
> 
> Lástima Claver...



Randolph está confirmado. Yo ya me estoy mojando solo con pensar en la temporada que viene con Ayon, Randolph y Hunter debajo de los aros.

La cosa pinta muy bien :Aplauso:


----------



## kirlov (14 Jul 2016)

Nota dijo:


> Titan renovado!!!!









Viva México carajo

Enviado desde mi K6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (17 Jul 2016)

Con la renovación del Titán, Thompkins y Taylor, y los fichajes de Randolph, Draper y Otelo el Cazador nos queda un roster interesante, rebosante de cojonera, qualité y negritud sana. Si no viene ClaBird este año y hay que esperar al siguiente tampoco es un drama, tenemos bastantes interiores, y el año que viene ClaBird sería más barato (volvería a estar sometido a tanteo, y sólo habría que hacerle una oferta superior a lo que VaBas pudiese ofrecerle)y sustituiría al Chapu y/o Felipón, que van teniendo una edad. Además, Randolph ha firmado un año y es fácil que después se vuelva a la enbiei.

Yo soy más partidario de buscar para la ficha 14 un exterior (escolta o combo 1-2), preferentemente cupo. Alguien español, veterano y con tiro aceptable, que venga con rol secundario pero que dé buenos minutos si se requieren. Aunque no hay muchos que encajen en esa descripción.



artemis dijo:


> Este es el señorio madridista...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conociendo la puntería de Yeisi, es fácil que disparara desde su casa de Wyoming y luego tomara el avión para echarse la foto ::


----------



## kirlov (27 Jul 2016)

Enviado desde mi K6000 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 27-jul-2016 at 23:35 ----------








Enviado desde mi K6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Replicant (29 Ago 2016)

El Real Madrid hace oficial el fichaje de Othello Hunter
El pívot llega procedente del Olympiacos griego, donde jugó las dos últimas temporadas. La última incorporación de los de Laso firma por dos cursos.

Baloncesto: El Real Madrid hace oficial el fichaje de Othello Hunter - AS.com

Bases: Llull**, Draper y Doncic**

Escoltas: Rudy Fernández** y Carroll

Aleros: Maciulis y Taylor

Ala-pívots: Thompkins*, Nocioni, Reyes** y Suárez**

*Pívots: Ayón*, Randolph* y Hunter
*


joder que buena pinta tiene esta plantilla, estoy salivando, que ganas de que empiece :baba:


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2016)

Este año sí que te gusta el roster, eh? Mogollón de pívots, negritud y cojonera. Nada me falta (bueno, el Chacho :´()


----------



## Josillo (30 Ago 2016)

spam dijo:


> Este año sí que te gusta el roster, eh? Mogollón de pívots, negritud y cojonera. Nada me falta (bueno, el Chacho :´()




El Chacho es un traidor pesetero que le vaya bien.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Ago 2016)

spam dijo:


> Este año sí que te gusta el roster, eh? Mogollón de pívots, negritud y cojonera. Nada me falta (bueno, el Chacho :´()



joder es que tiene una pinta buenísima, sobre todo debajo de los aros :baba:

el chacho se va a encontrar a faltar lógicamente, pero creo que también tenemos muy bien cubierta la posición de base con la re-incorporación de Draper que es un tio que siempre cumple y no da problemas.

Aunque no entiendo como no han repescado a Campazzo después del temporadón que ha hecho en Murcia y unos JJOO de escándalo.ienso:


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2016)

Josillo dijo:


> El Chacho es un traidor pesetero que le vaya bien.



Hay que entender también sus circunstancias. Aquí ha ganado todo y tocado techo, tenía la cuenta pendiente de lucirse en la NBA como no pudo en su momento, siente que el club valora más (deportiva y económicamente) a Llull y Ayón, Doncic empuja por detrás... yo en su lugar no me hubiera ido, pero es que el Chacho es especialito, si no lo fuera no jugaría así.



directivo AIG dijo:


> joder es que tiene una pinta buenísima, sobre todo debajo de los aros :baba:
> 
> el chacho se va a encontrar a faltar lógicamente, pero creo que también tenemos muy bien cubierta la posición de base con la re-incorporación de Draper que es un tio que siempre cumple y no da problemas.
> 
> Aunque no entiendo como no han repescado a Campazzo después del temporadón que ha hecho en Murcia y unos JJOO de escándalo.ienso:



Lo de Campazzo es cosa de pasaportes. El año que viene estará aquí. Draper, además de ser profesional y competente en los dos aros, ha venido a tutelar el rol ascendente de Lukita y a calentar la silla del Facu.

Y el juego interior es para mojarse, sí. Lo único que me da miedo es que Lolaso sepa dar minutos a todos y exprimir tanto talento y alternativas sin desequilibrar la cosa.


----------



## artemis (30 Ago 2016)

Lo interesante es que sigue LOLaso... las risas estan garantizadas


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (30 Ago 2016)

Josillo dijo:


> El Chacho es un traidor pesetero que le vaya bien.



Hombre, de 2 millones que cobraba a 7 que cobrará en breve más bien sería tonto si no se hubiese ido.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Ago 2016)

_3 de octubre: Real Madrid-Oklahoma City Thunder (NBA Global Games 2016)._

Primer entrenamiento del Real Madrid 2016-2017 | Marca.com

joder, que partido más guapo :Aplauso:

Además será interesante ver a Abrines con los Thunder


----------



## spam (30 Ago 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> _3 de octubre: Real Madrid-Oklahoma City Thunder (NBA Global Games 2016)._
> 
> Primer entrenamiento del Real Madrid 2016-2017 | Marca.com
> 
> ...



La pena es que no esté el Chacho ni el traidor hijode**** de Durant. Aún así, partidazo, y ganazas de ver al Lolaso contra West y compañía.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Sep 2016)

_El Real Madrid jugará este viernes en Cártama (Málaga) ante el Fenerbahçe (20:00, Real Madrid TV en directo) su primer partido oficial de preparación y un día después, el sábado, el segundo frente al Unicaja (20:00, RM TV)_

Pretemporada: El Madrid se estrenará el viernes sin Llull ante el Fenerbahçe - AS.com

joder no está mal para empezar, nada menos que contra el Fenerbace, que ganas de ver a los nuevos, sobre todo Randolph y Hunter


----------



## Musero (16 Sep 2016)

Gran partido hoy.... tengo un mono de basket muy serio ya


----------



## artemis (16 Sep 2016)

Musero dijo:


> Gran partido hoy.... tengo un mono de basket muy serio ya



Ya tenemos un nuevo pipero en el hilo, este debe ser de los que solo aparecen cuando vienen bien dadas...


----------



## spam (16 Sep 2016)

Este año no va a haber basket en abierto, la ACB se verá en Vomistar y la Euroliga hace días que es de pago también, así que toca pasar por caja o buscarse la vida por esas webs de dios... :fiufiu: A ver si Putschdemont paga y vemos algún partido del Madrid de Euroliga en Esport3 ::

---------- Post added 16-sep-2016 at 10:50 ----------




artemis dijo:


> Ya tenemos un nuevo pipero en el hilo, este debe ser de los que solo aparecen cuando vienen bien dadas...



Así me gusta, fiel a la llamada del Lolaso. Esta tarde te quiero pegado a la tele y luego vienes a hacernos la crónica :rolleye:


----------



## artemis (16 Sep 2016)

spam dijo:


> Este año no va a haber basket en abierto, la ACB se verá en Vomistar y la Euroliga hace días que es de pago también, así que toca pasar por caja o buscarse la vida por esas webs de dios... :fiufiu: A ver si Putschdemont paga y vemos algún partido del Madrid de Euroliga en Esport3 ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-sep-2016 at 10:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Cuando mayor tiron tenia la ACB y mas cerca del futbol estaba, compro los derechos Canal + y todo lo que se habia conseguido se perdio, la gente dejo de tener interes ya que no veia partidos, por lo que no iba a las canchas... y volvio a ser un deporte minoritario, me temo que esto va a ser una nueva puntilla al baloncesto... por el lado bueno, menos piperos opinando de baloncesto, igual perdemos a spam esta temporada ienso:


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2016)

spam dijo:


> Este año no va a haber basket en abierto, la ACB se verá en Vomistar y la Euroliga hace días que es de pago también, así que toca pasar por caja o buscarse la vida por esas webs de dios... :fiufiu: A ver si Putschdemont paga y vemos algún partido del Madrid de Euroliga en Esport3 ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-sep-2016 at 10:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Lolaso es mi pastor, sin él nada me falta :XX:

El de hoy lo hacen por Real Madrid tv, en abierto. Yo me di de alta en Vomistar TV por el basket. A mi desde luego que me compensa, además tienes partido NBA cada dia. 

Por un módico precio os hago una crónica diaria ::


----------



## spam (16 Sep 2016)

artemis dijo:


> Cuando mayor tiron tenia la ACB y mas cerca del futbol estaba, compro los derechos Canal + y todo lo que se habia conseguido se perdio, la gente dejo de tener interes ya que no veia partidos, por lo que no iba a las canchas... y volvio a ser un deporte minoritario, me temo que esto va a ser una nueva puntilla al baloncesto... por el lado bueno, menos piperos opinando de baloncesto, igual perdemos a spam esta temporada ienso:



No sé si nunca te había leído un comentario tan sensato... ienso:


----------



## artemis (16 Sep 2016)

spam dijo:


> No sé si nunca te había leído un comentario tan sensato... ienso:



Todos mis comentarios son igual de sensatos, solo que tu fanatismo y tu haterismo hacia mi persona te impiden valorarlos en su justa medida 8:


----------



## The Replicant (17 Sep 2016)

bueno pues el Fenerbace nos dio en los morros :: pero el resultado es lo de menos.

En cuanto a lo que más me interesaba que era ver a los nuevos, buenas sensaciones.

Randolph para ser su primer partido se le vio muy suelto y aportando mucho en ataque y también en defensa. Este jugador nos va a dar mucho debajo de los aros, yo veo una pareja de pivots titulares en el tándem Ayon/Randolph y es que ya me mojo sólo de pensarlo.

Hunter mucho mejor en defensa que en ataque, lo cual tampoco es ninguna sorpresa. Pero nos viene de perlas un jugador como éste, que aporte músculo e intimidación para poder defender en un momento dado a pivots anotadores.

En cuanto a Draper ya lo conocemos y es un base que siempre cumple y que también puede aportar anotación, me parece una muy buena re-incorporación.

En cuanto al resto partidazo de Doncic que esta temporada se va a salir. Bueno es que no le queda otra ya que hay que cubrir la baja del chacho que no es poco.

Vi muy fino a Thompkins y los minutos finales de Nocioni de escándalo, chapu forever.

Bueno hoy otro partidillo contra Unicaja, a ver que tal.


----------



## spam (17 Sep 2016)

Buena crónica, coincido bastante. No mola perder y menos contra rivales como Fener, pero cero preocupación. Buenas sensaciones, me gustó Randolph, esos 1vs1 de fuera adentro y postear, recursos que hace tiempo que no explotamos. Confiantes como siempre y deseando más.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Sep 2016)

buen partido ayer frente a Unicaja. Esta vez Hunter se salió en ataque con un 6/6 en tiros de dos, casi todas para abajo, ya tenemos a nuestro deAndre Jordan ::

Bueno el viernes supercopa contra el nuevo Farça de Batzokas, a ver que tal. El que más me preocupa es Ryce, pero este año si que creo que somos muy superiores bajo los aros.


----------



## spam (23 Sep 2016)

Empieza la Supercopa! Y contra la Farsa, nada menos... se han reforzado (Rice sobre todo, Koponen que está de baja, y quitarnos a ClaBird, que nos hubiera hecho más papel a nosotros) y siempre es un partido difícil, pero hay que seguir confiantes con los muchachos, porque hay equipazo y han demostrado mil veces de lo que son capaces. Vuelve el LOLASO.


----------



## Chispeante (23 Sep 2016)

Veremos si la marcha del Chacho afecta más de lo deseable o por el contrario Doncic se convierte en un Magic blanco redivivo y nos hace ganar tres Copas de Europa seguidas. In Doncic we trust.


----------



## artemis (23 Sep 2016)

A mi la marcha del chacho me parece bien, demuestra ser un tio ambicioso, quiere volver al sitio donde hizo el ridiculo a demostrar que es valido, en cambio, mirar rudy, un cobarde acomodado... ienso:


----------



## spam (23 Sep 2016)

artemis dijo:


> A mi la marcha del chacho me parece bien, demuestra ser un tio ambicioso, quiere volver al sitio donde hizo el ridiculo a demostrar que es valido, en cambio, mirar rudy, un cobarde acomodado... ienso:



Rudy está tan hecho polvo que no resistiría otra vez el ritmo de la NBA, por eso ni lo contempla. Pero es que si Ariza no le hubiera pegado aquel hachazo en aquella jugada que le jodió la espalda de por vida, Rudy hubiera hecho carrera en la NBA y no hubiera vuelto por aquí. Anda que no hay europeos muchísimo peores ganándose la vida allá.

Sal de una vez del armario y abraza el Lolaso sin complejos, te sentirás liberado :rolleye:


----------



## artemis (23 Sep 2016)

spam dijo:


> Rudy está tan hecho polvo que no resistiría otra vez el ritmo de la NBA, por eso ni lo contempla. Pero es que si Ariza no le hubiera pegado aquel hachazo en aquella jugada que le jodió la espalda de por vida, Rudy hubiera hecho carrera en la NBA y no hubiera vuelto por aquí. Anda que no hay europeos muchísimo peores ganándose la vida allá.
> 
> Sal de una vez del armario y abraza el Lolaso sin complejos, te sentirás liberado :rolleye:



Que tu salieras en tu dia del armario en el aspecto sexual, no significa que la gente vivamos en armarios virtuales, los heterosexuales sin taras mentales vivimos felices tal el resto sois los que teneis problemas 8:


----------



## artemis (23 Sep 2016)

LOLaso... jojoojo el de la cinta en la cabeza os ha jodido pero bien... ale, primera enculada que os han hecholos catalanufos


----------



## spam (23 Sep 2016)

Estoy puteado. Mal partido en defensa, no se pueden conceder casi 100 puntos. Se han concedido muchas canastas fáciles y no se ha sabido plantear una defensa eficaz para frenar al puto Rice. Incluso Clabird se ha salido en el tercer cuarto y Doellman ha tenido canastas chiripa de las suyas cuando más joden. Una verbena. Laso ha vuelto a naufragar tácticamente.

Lo mejor, Llull que siempre responde, Luka, y me ha gustado mucho mucho Othello. En cambio, ya me huelo que Randolph no va a explotar aquí, ojalá me equivoque.

Y qué asco de comentaristas, no?
Puta mierda todo...


----------



## Chispeante (24 Sep 2016)

Meh...darle pivots a Lolaso es como montar una orgia con una docena de prostitutas de las caras y Jorge Javier Vázquez. No sabe que hacer, no es lo suyo. Por lo demás, antes que el griego, el propio Xavi Pascual el metió a Pablo, pablito, pablete unos meneos de cuidado. A ver si la cosa cambia, que lo hará, y no se lo juega todo a los triples de LLull,de Carroll, de Rodolfo o de Noccioni. Que si, que son tan buenos que lo mismo se llevan el triplete así,pero puedes masacrar a tus rivales si equilibras el interior-exterior y si no haces las defensas mierder de siempre.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Sep 2016)

está claro que esta temporada el Lolaso en los partidos contra el Farça va a tener que inventarse algo para intentar parar a Rice, y desde luego no va a ser ponerle encima a Taylor, que negación de jugador por dios, ya sabemos que en ataque es nulo, pero es que en defensa Rice se lo meó por donde quiso.

Coincido con el amigo Chispeante con lo de los pivots, le das al Lolaso un abanico de pivots para cagarse (ahí es donde somos netamente superiores al Farça) y lo único que hacemos es dedicarnos a tirar un triple detrás de otro.::

Mucho me temo que el Farça ha mejorado mucho con Batzokas, y ayer hasta Claver metió 21 puntos, con 3 de 4 en triples que no los habrá metido en su vida.

Bueno, espero que sea como la temporada pasada que empezamos mal y fuimos mejorando.


----------



## artemis (24 Sep 2016)

spam dijo:


> Estoy puteado. Mal partido en defensa, no se pueden conceder casi 100 puntos. Se han concedido muchas canastas fáciles y no se ha sabido plantear una defensa eficaz para frenar al puto Rice. Incluso Clabird se ha salido en el tercer cuarto y Doellman ha tenido canastas chiripa de las suyas cuando más joden. Una verbena. Laso ha vuelto a naufragar tácticamente.
> 
> Lo mejor, Llull que siempre responde, Luka, y me ha gustado mucho mucho Othello. En cambio, ya me huelo que Randolph no va a explotar aquí, ojalá me equivoque.
> 
> ...



spam, esa sensacion no debe ser nueva en ti, ya sabes, intenta primero parar la hemorragia, llevar la herida al aire, y realizarte curas, tambien te puedes poner emoal para que te duela menos...


----------



## jesus88 (24 Sep 2016)

parece que el barça ACB ha ganado al MADRID NBA.


----------



## Sonny (24 Sep 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Mucho me temo que el Farça ha mejorado mucho con Batzokas, y ayer hasta Claver metió 21 puntos, con 3 de 4 en triples que no los habrá metido en su vida.



Es que lo de Pascual clamaba al cielo. El Barça llevaba años dándole una gran ventaja al Madrid manteniendo a este tipo en el banquillo.


----------



## spam (24 Sep 2016)

Yo le he tenido toda la fe del mundo a Taylor pero el tío no espabila ni a tiros. La temporada es larga, pero mucho ha de cambiar de actitud para no hacer las maletas al final. Y Maciulis es otro que cada vez tiende más a la irrelevancia (ayer creo que no jugó, pero su temporada anterior fue justita). Yo, para los partidos grandes, pondría de 3 sin dudarlo al Chapu.

Y lo de los pívots... yo me huelo que con Randolph pasará lo que con Thompkins, pero más grande, más largo y sin cortes. Con el agravante de que éste se sabe estrella y le gusta atraer la pelota y la atención. Laso va a tener una patata caliente con él.


----------



## artemis (24 Sep 2016)

spam dijo:


> Yo le he tenido toda la fe del mundo a Taylor pero el tío no espabila ni a tiros. La temporada es larga, pero mucho ha de cambiar de actitud para no hacer las maletas al final. Y Maciulis es otro que cada vez tiende más a la irrelevancia (ayer creo que no jugó, pero su temporada anterior fue justita). Yo, para los partidos grandes, pondría de 3 sin dudarlo al Chapu.
> 
> Y lo de los pívots... yo me huelo que con Randolph pasará lo que con Thompkins, pero más grande, más largo y sin cortes. Con el agravante de que éste se sabe estrella y le gusta atraer la pelota y la atención. Laso va a tener una patata caliente con él.


----------



## spam (25 Sep 2016)

Pues parece que al final no he quedado mala Supercopa no? Lo jodido es que lo de hoy aún nos deja en peor lugar que ayer, darse cuenta de lo poco que es el equipo que nos ganó ayer y el jugador que nos toreó hace más evidente el fracaso. Laso, haz el favor de ponerte las pilas ahora que estamos a tiempo...


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2016)

spam dijo:


> Pues parece que al final no he quedado mala Supercopa no? Lo jodido es que lo de hoy aún nos deja en peor lugar que ayer, darse cuenta de lo poco que es el equipo que nos ganó ayer y el jugador que nos toreó hace más evidente el fracaso. Laso, haz el favor de ponerte las pilas ahora que estamos a tiempo...



Oye spam, has visto como tenia razon, todos aquellos piperos que vinieron cuando ganasteis (ayudas arbitrales como siempre of course) la liga ahora ni aparecen.... volvemos a estar los mismos de siempre


----------



## spam (25 Sep 2016)

artemis dijo:


> Oye spam, has visto como tenia razon, todos aquellos piperos que vinieron cuando ganasteis (ayudas arbitrales como siempre of course) la liga ahora ni aparecen.... volvemos a estar los mismos de siempre



Hay que reconocerte que siempre estás ahi, a las duras y a las maduras :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (25 Sep 2016)

pues no pude ver el partido pero al ver hoy el resultado y las estadísticas me he quedado flipando. Un equipillo hecho con cuatro cañas como Herbalife y va y derroye fulminantemente al Farça, Rice se queda en 6 tristes puntillos..., en fin como decia el sabio el basket es asin...::

Lolaso ponte las pilas ya! Que la semana que viene empieza la liga


----------



## Chichimango (25 Sep 2016)

Rice es un gran jugador pero muy irregular. Si jugase siempre como hizo contra nosotros el viernes, estaría en la NBA. 

Por eso al Barça de este año lo veo especialmente temible en Copa del Rey y F4 (si llegan, claro). En esas competiciones, Rice te puede hundir en la miseria como tenga un finde bueno. Es casi imposible de parar.


----------



## spam (30 Sep 2016)

Hoy empieza la ACB, con un buen partido: LOLaso vs Unicaca.
Thompkins descartado, los extras serán Ayón y Randolph.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Sep 2016)

spam dijo:


> Hoy empieza la ACB, con un buen partido: LOLaso vs Unicaca.



el LOLaso State Wuarros va a arrasar este año en la NBA ::

buen partido, a ver si empezamos bien..., el Unicaca creo que va a perder mucho este año sin Kutzminskas..., o como coño se escriba :: y Fran Vazquez tambien se ha pirao...


----------



## spam (30 Sep 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> el LOLaso State Wuarros va a arrasar este año en la NBA ::
> 
> buen partido, a ver si empezamos bien..., el Unicaca creo que va a perder mucho este año sin Kutzminskas..., o como coño se escriba :: y Fran Vazquez tambien se ha pirao...



Te está quedando un equipo majo... pero tienes que fichar algun guard pero ya, o te faltarán minutos.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Sep 2016)

spam dijo:


> Te está quedando un equipo majo... pero tienes que fichar algun guard pero ya, o te faltarán minutos.



ya, era la idea, pero es que me saltó Marjanovic de la queu ::

y pienso pickear a Mejri si me dejan, chúpate esa Lolaso ::


----------



## spam (30 Sep 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> ya, era la idea, pero es que me saltó Marjanovic de la queu ::
> 
> y pienso pickear a Mejri si me dejan, chúpate esa Lolaso ::



Y Ndour y Willy, no te olvides. Y el Chacho pase porque ya está pillado.


----------



## spam (30 Sep 2016)

Debut con victoria, 101-90. Partido sin demasiada historia, algo loco y de altibajos, como cualquier partido random del Lolaso. Randolph sigue sin entonarse demasiado, pero en cambio Otelo el Cazador ya me tiene ganado. Qué poderío, qué contundencia tiene ese negro. MUY FAN.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Oct 2016)

spam dijo:


> Debut con victoria, 101-90. Partido sin demasiada historia, algo loco y de altibajos, como cualquier partido random del Lolaso. Randolph sigue sin entonarse demasiado, pero en cambio Otelo el Cazador ya me tiene ganado. Qué poderío, qué contundencia tiene ese negro. MUY FAN.



Hunter es una puta bestia, nos viene al pelo :Aplauso:, por fin tenemos un negraco intimidador "comme il faut", ya era hora Lolaso! y Randolph todavia tiene que adaptarse, está muy fallón, ansioso, pero es cuestión de tiempo.

El lunes partido contra OKC, interesante...


----------



## Tubes (3 Oct 2016)

Bueno señores, partidazo en mayusculas

Con una pista NBA, tiempos NBA y prorroga incluida, el LOLASO ha conseguido ganar por segunda vez en la historia del Real Madrid a un equipo NBA., los Oklahoma Thunder.

142-137.

Ahora vendrá el de siempre a intentar desprestigiar el partido, que si no ha jugado todo el partido Wetsbrook, que si tal o cual ha defendido peor, que si era pretemporada.

Solo deciros una cosa, como lo hemos gozado y el Lolaso es mi pastor, nada me falta.

Un saludo


----------



## spam (4 Oct 2016)

Tubes dijo:


> Bueno señores, partidazo en mayusculas
> 
> Con una pista NBA, tiempos NBA y prorroga incluida, el LOLASO ha conseguido ganar por segunda vez en la historia del Real Madrid a un equipo NBA., los Oklahoma Thunder.
> 
> ...



Vengo del Palacio y ha sido orgásmico. Tras una primera parte que amenazaba paliza, en el tercer cuarto se han espabilado, pero es que el cuarto ha sido memorable, les han perdido el miedo y el Lolaso se ha desencadenado. Los triples de Thompkins, la cojonera de Chapu, la negritud de Othello (que hasta ha metido un triple al final), y el clutch de Llull, que había clavado un triple desde su casa sobre la bocina del descanso, y al final ha clavado el triple para certificar la remontada y forzar la prórroga... demasiado. Y en la prórroga van y lo rematan, que si hay que ir a la prórroga se va, pero ir pa ná es tontería.

Vale que Westbrook ha jugado poco, que Adams también, pero Oladipo y Kanter han hecho pupa. Y aún así, el Madrid ha estado sobresaliente en el segundo tiempo. El público se lo ha pasado pipa, ha sido espectacular. Llevo un subidón tan tonto que casi acabo remojándome en Cibeles.


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2016)

OEOEOEOE madrid campeon de la pretemporada... TODOS POSTEANDO DESDE LA CIBELES...


----------



## The Replicant (4 Oct 2016)

spam dijo:


> Vengo del Palacio y ha sido orgásmico.



joder que suerte, yo lo vi por la tele y acojonante :Aplauso:

partidazo en toda regla, aunque no nos engañemos, si en OKC hubiera jugado Westbrook en condiciones normales, Adams y cia, no hubiera sido lo mismo, sólo habia que ver la paliza que les estaban metiendo al principio ::

De todas maneras gran partido del Lolaso boys, todos jugaron de puta madre, los triples de Llull marca de la casa y hasta Hunter cascó uno acojonante,. Creo que en las temporadas que estuvo en Olympiakos tiró sólo uno y lo falló :XX:

Me gustó Abrines en OKC, por cierto lo tengo en la Fantasy ::, y Oladipo se salió, gran fichaje. Puede hacer un buen papel OKC esta temporada, aunque evidentemente sin KD no será lo mismo (también lo tengo) ::


----------



## clemenzzza (4 Oct 2016)

espectacular el partido de ayer yo después de año pasado donde me aburrí como una ostra viendo a los celtics ni me planteé ir a ver a los okc.

partidazo de llull y luka demostrando que este año va a explotar increíble verle con 17 años enfrentarse a jugadores veteranos de tu a tu ( y sacarles los colores ).

[youtube]https://youtu.be/fOjac6v14YE[/youtube]

[youtube]https://youtu.be/pD9c5BmEYiY[/youtube]

[youtube]https://youtu.be/g3NxtbpPkts[/youtube]

[youtube]https://youtu.be/fD_mC1z8R8Y[/youtube]


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Oct 2016)

joder..y yo dejé de ver el partido al final de la primera parte


----------



## The Replicant (6 Oct 2016)

joder que partidazo en Valencia, los hemos derroido totalmente, un equipo que siempre nos daba problemas.

Llull inmenso, Doncic tres cuartos de lo mismo, hoy se ha empezado a ver también a Randolph, Hunter en su linea, en fin de cojones, esta temporada promete :Aplauso:

trust in the Lolaso ::


----------



## Chispeante (6 Oct 2016)

Todo genial...pero ya sabemos que a partir de marzo es cuando tienen que estar finos,finos. Recuerdo más de una temporada echada a perder después de inicios igual de apabullantes. Este año sin ir más lejos Curry y sus alegres muchachos tenían el anillo ya encargado.


----------



## spam (12 Oct 2016)

Bueno, pues abrimos la Euroliga con un 83-65 ante un Olympiacos que ya no es lo que era pero siempre impone respeto. No ha habido una superioridad como para ganar de esos +18, se han cedido muchos rebotes, pero también han habido muchas cosas buenas, Llull sigue on fire, Lukita madura a toda velocidad, Draper ha aportado mucho aplomo y control en sus minutos, Otelo sigue jugando como si llevara toda la vida aquí, y Randolph ha tenido acciones de auténtico crack. Ha hecho un mate con la zurda en la primera parte que me ha levantado del sofá. Brutal.

Esto será largo pero es importante empezar con buen pie y seguir haciendo un fortín del Palacio. Ganar los partidos de casa (que alguno perderemos) y rascar algunas victorias fuera serán la clave para estar en las eliminatorias.


----------



## spam (20 Oct 2016)

Sufrida victoria en La Mano de Elías frente al Maccabi por 82-89. Ha habido que ganar el partido no dos, sino tres veces, porque en dos ocasiones han perdido ventajas que deberían ser determinantes. Ganaban de 15 en el minuto 17 y de 13 al descanso, y han perdido la ventaja en los primeros 3 minutos del tercer cuarto. Se han rehecho cuando la cosa amenazaba catástrofe y en el minuto 36 estaban nuevamente 12 arriba, y aún han sido capaces de complicarse la vida y perder 9 de ventaja y plantarse en los últimos 30" con los judíos a 3. En el último minuto han culminado dos posesiones con sendas mandarinas, las últimas afortunadamente les han hecho falta porque corría el tiempo.

Sigue siendo preocupante lo ciclotímico de este equipo, que cuando le viene la caraja, desconecta y arruina cualquier partido, si bien es capaz de todo lo contrario y romper un partido clavando un 15-0 en 2 minutos. Satisfecho no obstante, una victoria a domicilio en Euroliga es oro, y si es frente a los judíos y en su casa me resulta especialmente placentera. Voy a regalarme un copazo.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Oct 2016)

spam dijo:


> Sigue siendo preocupante lo ciclotímico de este equipo, que cuando le viene la caraja, desconecta y arruina cualquier partido, si bien es capaz de todo lo contrario y romper un partido clavando un 15-0 en 2 minutos.



goder, no pude ver el partido pero ya veo que fue de infarto. El Lolaso a veces se lia con tanto cambio y el equipo se atasca. Es el problema de tener una plantilla tan amplia y de tener que repartir minutos para todos.

Pero bueno, bien está lo que bien acaba.


----------



## artemis (21 Oct 2016)

Menos mal que ayer hubo actuacion espectular de los arbitros para evitar caer contra los judios...


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Oct 2016)

tb por aqui andan los pateticos??? que vida mas triste...


----------



## artemis (21 Oct 2016)

Nota dijo:


> tb por aqui andan los pateticos??? que vida mas triste...



Mas patetico que un follavacas no hay nadie... :|


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Oct 2016)

Ah, pero siguen por aqui..!!!


----------



## The Replicant (23 Oct 2016)

partidazo contra Estudiantes, que ha puesto las cosas muy difíciles.
Hoy ya hemos a empezado a ver a Randolph en todo su esplendor (18 puntos) y lo de Jaycee ha sido de traca, 24 puntazos, lo ha metido absolutamente todo, que puta máquina :Aplauso:

I love this game


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2016)

pues nos jodió bien el Baskonia. Ayer el Lolaso team dió la de arena y en Euroliga esto es peligroso.
Volvemos al “mandarina system”, Llull 0 de 6 en triples y Rudy 0 de 4::, será que no tenemos recursos en ataque??. 
La defensa de pena, al principio defendiendo con la vista, más tarde se fueron poniendo las pilas pero no fue suficiente. Y eso que Baskonia no contaba con Bargnani, si juega el italiani nos meten un palizón.:ouch:

Lolaso espabila


----------



## Chispeante (26 Oct 2016)

Mejor así, bajando un poco de la nube, que a estas alturas ya estaban muchos pidiendo una plaza para el Madrid en la NBA. Lo que hoy parece malo puede ser una lección para el futuro.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Oct 2016)

Chispeante dijo:


> Mejor así, bajando un poco de la nube, que a estas alturas ya estaban muchos pidiendo una plaza para el Madrid en la NBA. Lo que hoy parece malo puede ser una lección para el futuro.



también es verdad, pero si perdemos contra un Baskonia sin Bargnani en Euroliga, cuando lleguen los gallitos CSKAses , Fenerbaces y demás lo vamos a tener crudo. 

Con este sistema de competición si te descuidas no te clasificas, ayer no era el dia para perder ::


----------



## artemis (26 Oct 2016)




----------



## artemis (27 Oct 2016)

Vaya, parece que spam ya es pipero 100%, de los que se esconden en las derrotas y solo sale en las victorias... :facepalm:


----------



## spam (27 Oct 2016)

Yo la verdad es que no vi el partido. Vi el primer cuarto, me puso enfermo y me fui a leer con la certeza de que perderían. Ayer me enteré de que encima, tuvieron la victoria a mano y dejaron escapar un +8 a pocos minutos del final. This is Lolaso, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas, hay que quererlos y tal...

En fin, dios aprieta pero no ahoga, la Farsa perdió otra vez con los fanatiquérrimos comentaristas de TV3 como espectadores privilegiados :XX: y hoy jugamos de nuevo. Visita a Milán, no será fácil pero hay que ganar en una pista de infausto recuerdo tras la final perdida con Maccabi en 2014.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Oct 2016)

pues ahí tenéis a Randolph, hombres de poca fe, 20 points+14 rebounds,frente a Armani Milan, me lo pido para la fantasy ::

Acompañado de Othello el Cazador, (18+5).

Negritud sana y tal, es lo que nos faltaba, Lolaso es mi pastor...


----------



## spam (28 Oct 2016)

Sí, la verdad es que los niggas estuvieron guay. Randolph cada vez está más cómodo, pero yo tengo debilidad por Otelo el Cazador. Aún así, un partido que se puso fácil se tuvo que complicar un poco y dejar que los italianos se metieran en el partido.

Y va el super Baskonia y se la pega en casa contra el Olympiacos. Es un buen resultado para nosotros. A ver si la Farsa sigue cuesta abajo, aunque el Bamberg es de lo más asequible de la competición.


----------



## artemis (28 Oct 2016)

jojojojo hoy no tardas en entrar :XX: a ti te hablan de la vergüenza y te tienes que ir a google para saber lo que es... :XX:


----------



## spam (28 Oct 2016)

artemis dijo:


> jojojojo hoy no tardas en entrar :XX: a ti te hablan de la vergüenza y te tienes que ir a google para saber lo que es... :XX:



Tú en cambio, si que no tardas nunca... cuando marche de vacaciones, ya te dejaré las llaves para que pases a regar este hilo dos veces por semana


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (28 Oct 2016)

siguen por aqui los pateticos??


----------



## The Replicant (4 Nov 2016)

joder, lo que tenia que ser un partido fácil contra Galatasaray y se tuvo que sudar la gota gorda :fiufiu:, essto es la Euroliga este año, no hay tregua

que bueno es Micov, se ve que estuvimos a punto de ficharlo en 2014 y se nos escapó ::

el domingo clásico en can Farça, hay que aprovechar que están en horas bajas y derroyerlos sin piedad :abajo:


----------



## spam (6 Nov 2016)

Pues sí, hoy toca gozar de la Majia del Palau, esa cancha turca que condiciona tan sanamente a los árbitros que no vienen con la lección ya aprendida. Ganar sería un puñetazo en la mesa (y una patada en la entrepierna a la Farsa), pero tampoco contaría con ello, la verdad...


----------



## artemis (6 Nov 2016)

spam dijo:


> Pues sí, hoy toca gozar de la Majia del Palau, esa cancha turca que condiciona tan sanamente a los árbitros que no vienen con la lección ya aprendida. Ganar sería un puñetazo en la mesa (y una patada en la entrepierna a la Farsa), pero tampoco contaría con ello, la verdad...



jojojojojojojo eres un visionario :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (7 Nov 2016)

_LOLaso: "Un partido muy malo. Me voy cabreado y disgustado"_

menos mal, porque si te vas contento...::

yo es que lo quité ya en el primer cuarto porque me estaba poniendo de mala leche.

Y eso que tienen medio equipo en la enfermeria y nosotros al 100 %

En fin, corramos un estupido velo y tal...:ouch:


Artemis, gif del Lolaso pero ya


----------



## artemis (7 Nov 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> _LOLaso: "Un partido muy malo. Me voy cabreado y disgustado"_
> 
> menos mal, porque si te vas contento...::
> 
> ...



estoy esperando a que aparezca spam... pero si. .. estoy de acuerdo contigo

corramos a un estupido spam


----------



## The Replicant (12 Nov 2016)

ayer estuve viendo a trozos el CSKA-LOLmadrid porque me ponía histérico como es habitual

pero lo mejor fue el final, a falta de unos 20 seg. perdiendo por un punto y posesión para CSKA, no se le ocurre otra cosa al Lolaso que forzar falta y regalar dos tiros libres al mejor lanzador de libres de la Euroliga: Nando de Colo ::

En fin, ganar algo no se si ganaremos pero reirnos un rato con las Lolasiadas eso no nos lo quita nadie :XX:


----------



## euromelon (18 Nov 2016)

Pues 40-68 humillando al farsa


----------



## Libertario.Kdna (18 Nov 2016)

vaya paliza ... jo joj jo jo jo jo joj oj oj oj oj oj oj ojo jo


----------



## Tubes (18 Nov 2016)

Ji, ji, ji...

La mayor paliza en "La Magia"

¿Hoy pasan por aquí los del patetico a reírse?

Un saludo


----------



## The Replicant (18 Nov 2016)

joder 63-102 al final, como me he reido hoy :XX:

derroición total y absoluta


----------



## Tubes (18 Nov 2016)

http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/32143299/rand2.gif

Si alguien lo puede subir, que lo haga. Es espectacular


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 Nov 2016)

Apalizando la ciudad condal


----------



## The Replicant (19 Nov 2016)

Tubes dijo:


> http://www2.pic-upload.de/img/32143299/rand2.gif
> 
> Si alguien lo puede subir, que lo haga. Es espectacular



impresionante las tres chapas que puso Randolph, este tio cada dia va a más. 

Después de perder de forma bastante penosa el último partido de liga, el Lolaso team va y arrasa al Farça en el palau con la mayor paliza de la historia, en fin como decia el sabio el basket es asin ::

Pero bueno, no empecemos a comernos las pollas y tal, el próximo partido será diferente


----------



## spam (19 Nov 2016)

Pues quedó buen partido ayer, no? Lástima que pisaran el freno en el último minuto con 54-101 (+47 : y al final quedaran por debajo del +40...
Y a Randolph se le está poniendo cara de crack. Todo correcto.


----------



## artemis (22 Nov 2016)

spam dijo:


> Pues quedó buen partido ayer, no? Lástima que pisaran el freno en el último minuto con 54-101 (+47 : y al final quedaran por debajo del +40...
> Y a Randolph se le está poniendo cara de crack. Todo correcto.



spam, en serio, antes molabas, cuando no eras un puto pipero y aparecias en las victorias y en las derrotas, ahora, cuando se pierde, huyes como una rata, solo Directivo es un autentico basket lover... tu eres un pipero como Nota, cada dia te pareces mas a el, terminaras follandote vacas en un prado o en la A6, en la facultad de veterinaria...


----------



## spam (22 Nov 2016)

artemis dijo:


> spam, en serio, antes molabas, cuando no eras un puto pipero y aparecias en las victorias y en las derrotas, ahora, cuando se pierde, huyes como una rata, solo Directivo es un autentico basket lover... tu eres un pipero como Nota, cada dia te pareces mas a el, terminaras follandote vacas en un prado o en la A6, en la facultad de veterinaria...



Ahora llevo unos horarios de mierda y veo menos partidos, he tenido la suerte de que coincidieran con victorias  Suerte que entre Directivo y tú me tenéis el hilo bien regado y podado... Y da gracias que no he pasado por el hilo del fútbol a ver si los haters seguíais cagando blanco desde el sábado...


----------



## artemis (22 Nov 2016)

spam dijo:


> Ahora llevo unos horarios de mierda y veo menos partidos, he tenido la suerte de que coincidieran con victorias  Suerte que entre Directivo y tú me tenéis el hilo bien regado y podado... Y da gracias que no he pasado por el hilo del fútbol a ver si los haters seguíais cagando blanco desde el sábado...



Puta bida tete... una putada que te tengas que ganar la vida ahora en el parking de ventas... :S Animo shur, ya veras como sales de esta, tu ya lo tienes chupado.. ienso:


----------



## Mary Celeste (26 Nov 2016)

¿Alguien me puede decir dónde puedo ver el Barcelona-Madrid del otro día completo? Me lo perdí y, evidentemente, fue memorable.


----------



## Dr Polux (26 Nov 2016)

Mary Celeste dijo:


> ¿Alguien me puede decir dónde puedo ver el Barcelona-Madrid del otro día completo? Me lo perdí y, evidentemente, fue memorable.



Barcelona vs Real Madrid 18th November 2016 Euroleague - YouTube


----------



## The Replicant (1 Dic 2016)

bueno hemos perdido contra Fenerbace porque los árbitros se han inventado una falta en el último segundo de Carrol en ataque, pero ha sido un grandísimo partido, no como en los play off del año pasado en los que hicimos el ridículo.

Randolph inmaculado 18 puntos sin fallo con 4/4 en triples, para fliparlo :8:

Así si Lolaso :Aplauso:


----------



## spam (1 Dic 2016)

He llegado para ver el último cuarto y mis sensaciones son contradictorias. Se ha aguantado un ritmo de anotación brutal, sumando de tres en tres, para acabar palmando de uno tras un cúmulo de errores arbitrales y malas decisiones. La falta que decías, el triple fallado de Taylor desde la esquina que nos hubiera puesto +4... los finales ajustados contra rivales serios no se le han dado nunca bien al Lolaso. Acabar ganando hubiera sido un subidón tal como se ha dado, pero por lo mismo ahora estoy de bajón al haber salido cruz. Menos mal que Randolph vale su peso en oro, hay que exprimirlo este año porque en verano se va a la NBA fijo.


----------



## Chispeante (1 Dic 2016)

Como dice le camarada spam, los finales apretados no suelen terminar de nuestro lado. Sin ir más lejos, el otro día frente a los moscovitas volvimos a demostrar falta de lucidez. Las cosas son así, uno ya va cogiendo callo y apenas se altera reviviendo las mismas taras una y otra vez. A Lolaso hay que quererle así, con esos tiempos muertos tan delirantes, tan incomprensibles, en los que cada jugador anda mirando al cielo o a las cheerleaders y se van dejándole con la palabra en la boca para terminar haciendo lo primero que se les ocurre. Lo importante es que con Don Pablo, con todas sus carencias, que no son pocas, el Madrid ha recuperado una jerarquía no conocía desde hacía décadas. El junio hacemos balance y ya si eso confirmamos si Laso es el nuevo Ferrandiz o sólo un Miguel Angel Martín de la vida.


----------



## Chispeante (4 Dic 2016)

Ayer se me pasó pero hoy no lo dejo en el olvido. El 3 de diciembre de hace 27 años, según nos recuerda la inefable Anita Obregón, nos dejó un mito de madridismo, Fernando Martín. Los buenos madridistas, los que realmente merecemos ser llamados así y lucir con orgullo semejante título, no olvidamos a los caídos. Desde aquí, desde este humilde hilo, nuestro recuerdo y homenaje.


----------



## artemis (4 Dic 2016)

Chispeante dijo:


> Ayer se me pasó pero hoy no lo dejo en el olvido. El 3 de diciembre de hace 27 años, según nos recuerda la inefable Anita Obregón, nos dejó un mito de madridismo, Fernando Martín. Los buenos madridistas, los que realmente merecemos ser llamados así y lucir con orgullo semejante título, no olvidamos a los caídos. Desde aquí, desde este humilde hilo, nuestro recuerdo y homenaje.



Recuerdo y homenaje al pobre inocente que se cruzo con el coche del descerebrado...


----------



## The Replicant (9 Dic 2016)

vaya dos triplazos de Luka que se cascó al final para ganar el partido ante Zalguiris:8:, de traca. Hay que disfrutar de este chaval mientras se pueda porque en un tris se nos irá a la NBA y de allí no vuelve

La guerra que dio Zalguiris demuestra que no hay partidos fáciles en Euroliga :no:


----------



## Limón (9 Dic 2016)

Menuda joya tenemos con don Luca jajajajaja
A ver lo que dura, como siga asi se pira en 2018.


----------



## Chispeante (24 Dic 2016)

Vengo a decir dos cositas de suma importancia.
La primera es lo mucho que echo de menos el Torneo de Navidad del Real Madrid, con su publicidad de El Corte Inglés o Winston y sobre todo verlo en compañía de la familia antes del mensaje de SM El Rey. Era más navideño que los Reyes Magos
La segunda es desear a todos los madridistas una Feliz Navidad y un año 2017 histórico de triunfos y épica. 
Bechis para todos.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Dic 2016)

si porque de los últimos partidos de Euroliga mejor no hablar...::

bueno a los que nos gusta el basket tenemos como consuelo mañana un Cleveland-Golden State a las 20:00 creo hora española,que no está nada mal :Aplauso:


----------



## The Replicant (29 Dic 2016)

joder que muerto esta este hilo

lo resucito aprovechando que por fin hemos ganado fuera, y además en Istanbul ante el Anadolu Efes, por los pelos, con un taponazo de Ayón en el último segundo, y además sin Llull, con otro partidazo del niño.:Aplauso:

Pues eso, feliz año y tal


----------



## spam (30 Dic 2016)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder que muerto esta este hilo
> 
> lo resucito aprovechando que por fin hemos ganado fuera, y además en Istanbul ante el Anadolu Efes, por los pelos, con un taponazo de Ayón en el último segundo, y además sin Llull, con otro partidazo del niño.:Aplauso:
> 
> Pues eso, feliz año y tal



Suerte que tiras del carro, porque si fuera por artemis... ::

Cómo llevas la Fantasy? Como no te pasas por el hilo... me parece que si hicieras un par de retoques en el lineup tendrías más opciones, tu equipo no es para estar último con diferencia.

Feliz año para los madridistas basketeros y para nuestro entrañable hater.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Dic 2016)

spam dijo:


> Suerte que tiras del carro, porque si fuera por artemis... ::



si es que los haters ya no son lo que eran:: y eso que se podria poner las botas últimamente...

la Fantasy bien gracias, la última vez que lo vi iba último destacado, espero que nadie ose arrebatarme el puesto...::

soy un Lolaso en potencia. No se la verdad es que no le he pillado el truco y tampoco me he dedicado mucho


----------



## artemis (30 Dic 2016)

No me gusta hacer leña del arbol caido... Laso se encarga el solo... menos mal que siempre estan los arbitros fin*A*n*C*iado*S*


----------



## The Replicant (30 Dic 2016)

artemis dijo:


> No me gusta hacer leña del arbol caido... Laso se encarga el solo... menos mal que siempre estan los arbitros fin*A*n*C*iado*S*



joder nos tenias preocupados, cuatro partidos perdidos fuera y sin dar señales de vida, si hemos perdido hasta contra er Betis pisha ::


----------



## artemis (3 Ene 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder nos tenias preocupados, cuatro partidos perdidos fuera y sin dar señales de vida, si hemos perdido hasta contra er Betis pisha ::



No hay quinto malo, el ridiculo de hoy ha sido historico 8:


----------



## The Replicant (4 Ene 2017)

artemis dijo:


> No hay quinto malo, el ridiculo de hoy ha sido historico 8:



asi me gusta, al pie del cañón como tiene que ser ::

ya nos harás tu la crónica porque yo a la que lo veo chungo ya no quiero ni verlo. Solo sé que Baskonia está todavia sin Barngani y que han fichado una joven promesa: Prigoni :XX:

y ni así les plantamos cara...::


----------



## spam (6 Ene 2017)

Hoy que tenía tiempo libre y me planto rabo en mano delante de la tele para ver el Lolaso, y en el puto Esport3 de los huevos meten un puto programa con mierda en diferido del puto dakar... mecagüen sus putos muertos. Más les valdría habérselo puesto ayer a la hora del partido del farsa contra el Brose y se habrían ahorrado ver el ridículo del equipo del régimen...
Qué gentuza de mierda, hostia. Acomplejados de mierda.


----------



## artemis (7 Ene 2017)

spam dijo:


> Hoy que tenía tiempo libre y me planto rabo en mano delante de la tele para ver el Lolaso, y en el puto Esport3 de los huevos meten un puto programa con mierda en diferido del puto dakar... mecagüen sus putos muertos. Más les valdría habérselo puesto ayer a la hora del partido del farsa contra el Brose y se habrían ahorrado ver el ridículo del equipo del régimen...
> Qué gentuza de mierda, hostia. Acomplejados de mierda.



deja de postear borracho y de ensuciar el hilo con tu bilis sucio vikingo


----------



## The Replicant (7 Ene 2017)

spam dijo:


> Hoy que tenía tiempo libre y me planto rabo en mano delante de la tele para ver el Lolaso, y en el puto Esport3 de los huevos meten un puto programa con mierda en diferido del puto dakar... mecagüen sus putos muertos. Más les valdría habérselo puesto ayer a la hora del partido del farsa contra el Brose y se habrían ahorrado ver el ridículo del equipo del régimen...
> Qué gentuza de mierda, hostia. Acomplejados de mierda.



vete tu fiando de TV3 la tele del prusés...::, no te han traido los reyes una suscripción al Vomistar?, puta vida...

Pues siento informarte que te perdiste un partidazo ante todo un CSKA al completo. Victoria de prestigio, ya era hora, todo hay que decirlo.
Llull empezó a cascar triples a lo Curry y Maciulis también se marcó un partidazo con 20 puntos y 4/6 triples.

Bueno, de momento empezamos bien el año, esperemos que siga así


----------



## artemis (7 Ene 2017)

No te preocupes directivo con tu relato a spam le da para paja 

Spam... busca información sobre kodi para ver movistar... que vago eres que tememos que darte todo hecho


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Ene 2017)

otro mal dia para pateticos y culerdos.


----------



## spam (7 Ene 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> vete tu fiando de TV3 la tele del prusés...::, no te han traido los reyes una suscripción al Vomistar?, puta vida...
> 
> Pues siento informarte que te perdiste un partidazo ante todo un CSKA al completo. Victoria de prestigio, ya era hora, todo hay que decirlo.
> Llull empezó a cascar triples a lo Curry y Maciulis también se marcó un partidazo con 20 puntos y 4/6 triples.
> ...



Al final echaron la segunda parte... salió cara, pero me pareció inquietante volver a constatar la ausencia de recursos de Laso más allá de la mandarina desesperada... cuando el rival presiona fuerte y corta las líneas de pase, pues mandarina al canto. Creo que en el último cuarto, excepto un mate de Randolph y dos canastas de Llull (quién si no?), todos los tiros de campo fueron mandarinazos, unos dentro, otros fuera, incluso un airball sonrojante de Rudy... lo bueno ayer es que el rebote funcionó en los dos tableros y nos permitió segundas opciones, porque sino, se hubiera perdido y con holgura.



artemis dijo:


> No te preocupes directivo con tu relato a spam le da para paja
> 
> Spam... busca información sobre kodi para ver movistar... que vago eres que tememos que darte todo hecho



El kodi no me lo he vuelto a instalar desde que me petó el disco duro... quizá ambas cosas no tenían relación, pero el hecho es que no lo he vuelto a instalar, me costaba horrores configurarlo y actualizarlo y encontrar los partidos del Madrid con la señal en HD, y total, ahora casi nunca puedo ver el Lolaso, así que no me vale la pena, ni invertir dinero en vomistar ni tiempo en kodi.

Y para un día que tengo oportunidad de ver un buen partido, van estos mierdas de TV3 y en vez de aprovechar que tienen los derechos del mejor partido de baloncesto posible fuera de la NBA, echan un programa del dakar de los cojones, ahora que no le interesa ni a la familia de Sainz... amosnomejodas. Y lo peor es que recuerdo que no es la primera vez que lo hacen, contraprogramar medio partido con mierdas sin interés.

Para hacer eso, no sé para que contratan los derechos de los partidos del Madrid... que esa es otra, si el criterio fuera adquirir los derechos de los equipos "estatals" (como dicen ellos), tendrían los del Baskonia también, y no los tienen. Si el criterio fuera adquirir los derechos "dels equips de casa", evidentemente, no invertirían en el Madrid... con lo cual, el hecho de invertir en esos derechos solo se puede entender como una manera de reconocer -sin reconocerlo- que el Madrid interesa a muchos catalanes; o más bien, como la única manera que estos acomplejados tienen de darse el gustazo de tocarle los huevos a los aficionados madridistas cada vez que hacen cosas como lo de ayer; porque está claro que el Lolaso les hace sangrar las almorranas en cada retransmisión a esos envidiosos de Robirosa, Lavagnini y Solozábal. Pues que la sigan chupando, como decía el Pibe.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Ene 2017)

spam dijo:


> incluso un airball sonrojante de Rudy... l



Rudy en su linea, 0/6 en tiros de campo...::, bueno son las costumbres del Lolaso y tal...

de TV3.... que quieres que te cuente uno que vive en el Principat , me parece que no pongo esa basura desde que empezó el prusés, y ya llevamos no se cuantos años con la misma canción y lo que nos queda...::

Pues los partidos del Madrit tienen mucha audiencia en "la teva", sobre todo al principio para ver si pierden, pero a la que lo ven chungo cambian rápido de canal :XX:


----------



## artemis (7 Ene 2017)

spam dijo:


> Al final echaron la segunda parte... salió cara, pero me pareció inquietante volver a constatar la ausencia de recursos de Laso más allá de la mandarina desesperada... cuando el rival presiona fuerte y corta las líneas de pase, pues mandarina al canto. Creo que en el último cuarto, excepto un mate de Randolph y dos canastas de Llull (quién si no?), todos los tiros de campo fueron mandarinazos, unos dentro, otros fuera, incluso un airball sonrojante de Rudy... lo bueno ayer es que el rebote funcionó en los dos tableros y nos permitió segundas opciones, porque sino, se hubiera perdido y con holgura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder. .. estas aburrido no? menudo tochaco... tu sabes quien se lo va a leer no?


----------



## spam (7 Ene 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Rudy en su linea, 0/6 en tiros de campo...::, bueno son las costumbres del Lolaso y tal...
> 
> de TV3.... que quieres que te cuente uno que vive en el Principat , me parece que no pongo esa basura desde que empezó el prusés, y ya llevamos no se cuantos años con la misma canción y lo que nos queda...::
> 
> Pues los partidos del Madrit tienen mucha audiencia en "la teva", sobre todo al principio para ver si pierden, pero a la que lo ven chungo cambian rápido de canal :XX:



Yo tampoco veo TV3 hace años. Incluso los enanos ven cada vez menos el Super3, y ahora que no puedo ver casi ningún partido de Euroliga, ni el Esport3 veo, así que por mí podían cerrar pero ya esa cadena que no sirve más que para adoctrinamiento separatista. Cataluña sería un poco más habitable.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Ene 2017)

derroición absoluta del Farça en su casa ante un Olympiakos SIN SPANOULIS
:XX:

ay que me meo toa

Bueno hoy a esperar un partido plácido contra un Maccabi que también está en fase de derroición, espero que no hagamos alguna lolasiada :no:


----------



## The Replicant (20 Ene 2017)

victoria ante el Zalguiris en Kaunas con un Thompkins estelar que ha roto el partido con 3 triples consecutivos en los morros de Jasikevicius, le han dejado tirar totalmente solo :fiufiu:

Carroll se ha reencontrado con sus tiros, Randolph fatal y Rudy en su linea...:: lamentable


----------



## spam (21 Ene 2017)

Menos mal que cuidas del hilo, Directivo. Yo ya apenas puedo ni seguir al Lolaso.

Victoria importante ayer, un partido de esos que se dan por victoria segura pero luego tienes que pelearla hasta el final, o peor aún, encontrarse un tropiezo inesperado de los que te joden la clasificación final.

Leí que Campazzo va a obtener el pasaporte de forma inminente. Gran noticia, el año que viene el pibe debe volver al Palacio. Ojalá que por Draper y no porque Llull se vaya a la NBA...


----------



## The Replicant (4 Feb 2017)

derroición de Baskonia en su cancha después de tres años de salir de alli con el culo escocido. :Aplauso:

Exhibición del niño que cumple 18 añitos este mes, que puta bestialidad, estamos ante la futura estrella de la NBA de los próximos años: 
LUCA DONCIC, y si no al tiempo. Ya se habla de que va a ser el número 1 del draft 2018 :8:

Otra buena noticia es que al final el Lolaso va a conseguir sacar un buen jugador de Taylor, el mejor partido que he visto del sueco, tanto en defensa como en ataque.

Casualidad que ayer no jugara Rodolfo Fdez??

El Lolaso es mi pastor, con él nada me falta.


----------



## Tubes (4 Feb 2017)

AMAZING DONCIC VS BASKONIA 3 FEBRUARY 2017 - YouTube

Venga, todos a babear!!!

Un saludo


----------



## spam (4 Feb 2017)

Lukita arrastrando el rabo por las canchas de Europa. Qué largo se les va a hacer a los haters hasta el día que se vaya a la NBA...


----------



## Chispeante (4 Feb 2017)

Todo lo que pedimos es un par de añitos más. Seguirá siendo de los rookies más jóvenes y aún así habrá tenido tiempo para dar el estirón, hacer llorar a los aficionados rivales de toda Europa y de paso imponer sus poderes de rubito summer entre las chortinas de la Capital. Un prodigio así sólo podía ser madridista.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (4 Feb 2017)

muy mal lo tiene que hacer el madrí de aqui a final de la liguilla para no quedar entre los 4 primeros.

Y muy bien lo va a tener que hacer el farsa para meterse entre los 8 primeros.


----------



## artemis (13 Feb 2017)

anoche hubo LOLaso ¿no? donde andais joputas? en la cueva?


----------



## The Replicant (13 Feb 2017)

artemis dijo:


> anoche hubo LOLaso ¿no? donde andais joputas? en la cueva?



es que ya nos aburrimos de tanto ganar, alguna lolasiada de vez en cuando siempre viene bien ::

este finde es la copa del preparao, espero que no hagamos el primo, lástima que ya haya vuelto Rodolfo Fdez., siempre el mejor jugador del equipo contrario ::


----------



## artemis (17 Feb 2017)

Menos mal que no conoceis la vergüenza porque lo de anoche fue robar.... al resto nos daria vergüenza ganar así....


----------



## The Replicant (17 Feb 2017)

pues nos fue de un pelo el partido con Andorra :fiufiu:
ya en liga las pasamos putas con ellos, la verdad es que hicieron un partidazo.

la semifinal con Baskonia va a ser a cara de perro


----------



## The Replicant (18 Feb 2017)

bueno pues estamos en la final de la king' s cup, después de otra prórroga...:fiufiu:, Baskonia hueso muy duro de roer

partidazo del big three Llull/Doncic/Randolph

a por la final vamosssssss


----------



## Chispeante (18 Feb 2017)

Nos movemos en el filo de la navaja, pero un equipo con el historial y la mentalidad del Madrid, no se encuentra incómodo en esa situación. Se nos fueron Mirotic y el Chacho y a cambio Doncic y Randolph esta cumpliendo de maravilla. A ver lo que dura...Si ganamos mañana, sería la cuarta consecutiva. Los especialistas en estadística seguro que tienen remontarse varias décadas para ver algo así. 

p.d. Estoy viendo en la wikipedia que el Barcelona ganó 6 seguidas entre el 77 y el 82. Cesiones de la Moncloa en plena Transción. Esas no cuentan...


----------



## The Replicant (19 Feb 2017)

pues la final contra Valencia que ganó a un Farça en pleno proceso de derroición

creo que podemos ganar bien si no no hacemos demasiadas lolasiadas, hay que controlar sobre todo a Dublevic que siempre nos hace un roto, pero en principio somos superiores


----------



## The Replicant (19 Feb 2017)

bueno campeones de la copa del rey!!!!!


:Aplauso:

joder vaya pedazo de torneo con tres partidos durisimos. Al final decidió Llull MVP en modo dios

a disfrutarlo!


----------



## artemis (19 Feb 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> bueno LADRONES de la copa del rey!!!!!
> 
> 
> :Aplauso:
> ...



8: ahora correcto... :abajo:


----------



## kirlov (19 Feb 2017)

Enviado desde mi K6000 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 19-feb-2017 at 22:28 ----------








Enviado desde mi K6000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (19 Feb 2017)

Campeones otra vez! Se acaban los adjetivos con este equipo. A pensar en el siguiente título!


----------



## artemis (19 Feb 2017)

spam dijo:


> Campeones otra vez! Se acaban los adjetivos con este equipo. A pensar en el siguiente título!



Te echabamos de menos pipero, que solo apareces ya cuando se roba..


----------



## The Replicant (25 Feb 2017)

otra exhibición de Llull contra el Darusafaka con 19 puntos y 5/6 triples en el primer cuarto :8:

esperemos que no se le acabe la gasolina ni el redbull en el peor momento ::


----------



## The Replicant (12 Mar 2017)

bueno vale la pena resucitar este hilo después de derroyer al Farça con canasta de Llull en el último segundo, es que inventan un guion de película y no podrían hacerlo mejor :XX:

y encima el "remuntada team" hace el ridiculo sin Aytekin ::

sólo falta que le ganemos al Betis y domingo redondo ::


----------



## Sin Solucion (12 Mar 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> bueno vale la pena resucitar este hilo después de derroyer al Farça con canasta de Llull en el último segundo, es que inventan un guion de película y no podrían hacerlo mejor :XX:
> 
> y encima el "remuntada team" hace el ridiculo sin Aytekin ::
> 
> sólo falta que le ganemos al Betis y domingo redondo ::



Pierden 3 puntitos en la liga, les ganan al baloncesto en el ultimo segundo.... esto ya solo puede estropearlo el Madrid...


----------



## spam (13 Mar 2017)

Pues al final ha quedado un domingo majo entre el fútbol y el basket... eso sí, pensaba que se ganaría con más holgura, que el Farsa está para derribo. Estos partidos siempre son diferentes.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Mar 2017)

spam dijo:


> Pues al final ha quedado un domingo majo entre el fútbol y el basket... eso sí, pensaba que se ganaría con más holgura, que el Farsa está para derribo. Estos partidos siempre son diferentes.



yo es que no pude seguir bien el partido porque todavia me estaba descojonando con lo del Depor :XX:

pero bien está lo que bien acaba, canasta de Llull en el último segundo y gol de Ramos de cabeza, y.... al carrer!!!! ::


----------



## The Replicant (23 Mar 2017)

bueno hemos derroido otra vez al Farça que ya está fuera del playoff de la Euroliga

Batzokas expulsado, se encara nada menos que con Lamonica, este tio más tonto y no nace :XX:

Llull y el niño excelsos 

Lolaso es mi pastor


----------



## spam (23 Mar 2017)

Lo de ayer no fue ni emocionante. Randolph también estuvo bien, y Othello, que es mi debilidad. Lamonica nefasto para variar, menuda attention whore. En fin, todo en orden.


----------



## The Replicant (25 Mar 2017)

spam dijo:


> Randolph también estuvo bien, y Othello, que es mi debilidad.



bueno estamos que nos salimos, ayer derroyendo al Olympiakos a domicilio, aunque Spanoulis está más acabado que Navarro que ya es decir :XX:

Yo también soy del club de fans de Hunter, cada dia mejor este negraco, y lo de Randolph ya es de traca. Hay que disfrutar esta temporada porque los ojeadores nba ya están revoloteando como buitres y mucho me temo que va a haber desbandada para la temporada que viene, empezando por Randolph y el niño que ya apunta a no 1 del draft 2018, dios nos pille confesados :´(


----------



## spam (25 Mar 2017)

Victoria de prestigio ayer en el pabellón de La Paz y La Amistad (mis diez al que le puso ese nombre a una cancha griega :. Nuevo recital de Randolph, bien Draper, Otelo eficaz como siempre, bien Llull moderándose en el suministro de mandarinas... partido serio, de aspirante a todo.

La verdad es que Randolph se está saliendo, no creo que empiece la siguiente temporada con nosotros, por lo que hay que ir a por todas y que nos ayude a hacer otra Perfect Season. Otro tanto con Doncic, que a finales de la próxima será drafteable pero hasta entonces va a arrastrar el rabo por Uropa bajo nuestro estandarte. A ver si el año que viene regresa Campazzo y Llull resiste a la tentación usamericana. Qué gustazo de equipo, joder.


----------



## spam (28 Mar 2017)

Ya está hecho: Randolph ha renovado por dos años con el Real Madrid | Encestando.es



> *Ya está hecho: Randolph ha renovado por dos años con el Real Madrid
> Por Javier Maestro -27 Marzo 2017*
> 
> El pelotazo del Real Madrid ya está confirmado. El pasado 20 de febrero nuestra web te dio la primicia de que estaba avanzada la renovación de Anthony Randolph con el Real Madrid. Pues bien, el acuerdo ya es total y el jugador estadounidense seguirá hasta junio del 2019 defendiendo la camiseta blanca.
> ...



Siempre habrá momentos de inquietud durante el verano cuando llegue alguna oferta overseas, pero lo positivo es que Randolph ha estado ahí y sabe como es la liga, el ritmo, los roles, y no va a dejar que le vendan la moto como a un novato. Y parece ser que a nivel personal y familiar se encuentra a gusto en Madrid, de manera que está en el mejor lugar para triunfar en baloncesto FIBA. Excelente.

Entre esto y Lukita en su punto óptimo de cocción auguro que seguiremos rabo en mano con este equipazo. Me estoy viniendo muy arriba :fiufiu:


----------



## The Replicant (28 Mar 2017)

no empezemos a chuparnos la pollas y tal, la mano de la NBA es muy larga y los contratos muy suculentos...

yo apostaria a que Randolph la temporada que viene estará con los usanos, ojalá me equivoque porque es un pedazo de jugón y un auténtico espectáculo verlo en acción :Aplauso:


----------



## Limón (28 Mar 2017)

Visteis el mate de espaldas del otro dia?
Joder que espectaculo de jogador jajajaja
Dudo que se quede, hay mucho dinero en juego, le pueden dar un contrato de 4-6 millones sin problemas.


----------



## spam (3 Abr 2017)

Todos en pie a homenajear a una leyenda: a final de temporada se retira El Chapu.
En solo tres temporadas, y además, en el ocaso de su carrera, ha conseguido rendirnos a todos los madridistas con su talento, y sobre todo, con su actitud y su entrega hacia un equipo que hace no tanto tiempo era su rival. Se merece un puesto en el staff técnico y ver colgada su camiseta. Ole sus huevos :Aplauso:


----------



## The Replicant (9 Abr 2017)

vaya partido que se ha marcado el niño contra Baskonia, para fliparlo::8:

_Luka Doncic firmó una actuación de esas que llenan titulares con letras enormes y aún saben a poco. Acabó como MVP de la jornada con 15 puntos, 13 rebotes, 4 asistencias, 4 recuperaciones y 32 de valoración. Recibió siete faltas personales_


en Euroliga playoff contra el Darusafaka, cuidado Lolaso que David Blatt se las sabe todas :no:


----------



## Chispeante (9 Abr 2017)

Necesitamos ganar la Décima para confirmar a un equipo de leyenda. Y para conseguir este objetivo es clave el joven Luka. Con Llull y Randolph ya se cuenta como valores seguros, pero como los van a masacrar en defensa hace falta diversificar nuestras armas de ataque.
Ahora empieza lo bueno. Fuerza y honor. Hala Madrid.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Abr 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> en Euroliga playoff contra el Darusafaka, cuidado Lolaso que David Blatt se las sabe todas :no:



pues se complica la eliminatoria contra el Modafaka. Hay que ir a ganar un partido alli. 

Lo que decia, Blatt con cuatro cañas te monta un equipo que te puede complicar la vida. Pedazo de entrenador. Lolaso espabila


----------



## Chispeante (22 Abr 2017)

No quiero hacer leña del árbol caído, cuando en realidad se trata de un árbol que aún tiene que crecer mucho, pero los últimos partidos de Luka están siendo preocupantes. De Rudy en cambio, ya se espera poco. Los años de lesiones le han masacrado. 

Seguimos siendo favoritos. Eso no hay que dudarlo nunca, pero no se puede ir por Europa confiando en Llull como si fuera Michael Jordan. Fe y madridismo.


----------



## spam (22 Abr 2017)

Ya se vio en el primer partido que no iba a ser tan fácil. Libra por libra, nuestro roster es infinitamente superior, y creo que esta conciencia de superioridad hace que se relajen, y se añade que cada vez que Laso juega contra uno de estos entrenadores zorros se le ven las costuras. Puto Blatt, sigo teniendola adentro con aquella final con Maccabi.

Hay que ganar el siguiente, y estoy convencido de que saldrán motivados y lo sacarán adelante. Porque si los turcos se ponen 2-1 y con match ball en casa, con un mister como Blatt, unos árbitros que no nos respetan desde hace tiempo, un patrocinador turco que lo es simultáneamente de este equipo y de la competición y al que seguro que le entusiasmaría estar presente en la F4 que se disputa en Estambul precisamente... me río yo de la Majia del Palau si llegamos al match 4 con 2-1 en contra.

Es hora de soltarle la correa al Chapu.


----------



## spam (26 Abr 2017)

Victoria importantísima en Turquía, teníamos el partido encarrilado al final del 3er cuarto y ha habido que volver a ganarlo... menos mal que no ha temblado el pulso. A ver si el viernes rematamos.


----------



## The Replicant (27 Abr 2017)

a un pasito de la final 4 

partidazo de Ayon y Carroll con 5 triplazos :Aplauso:
Rudy en su linea...::

A ver si rematamos el viernes

spam te has dado de alta del vomistar o que )


----------



## spam (27 Abr 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> spam te has dado de alta del vomistar o que )



Qué va, lo vi en Esport3, con los impagables comentarios de Lavagnini y Robirosa... qué adentro la tienen esa gentuza. Para la F4, tendré que apagar el sonido ::


----------



## The Replicant (27 Abr 2017)

spam dijo:


> Qué va, lo vi en Esport3, con los impagables comentarios de Lavagnini y Robirosa... qué adentro la tienen esa gentuza. Para la F4, tendré que apagar el sonido ::



menos mal que dan los partidos del Madrit de basket por TV3 la teva, para ver si pierde...

porque los del Farça...:XX:


----------



## The Replicant (28 Abr 2017)

bueno otra final four! venga que estamos lanzados,

vamosssss Lolasoooooo !!!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## spam (29 Abr 2017)

Misión cumplida. Ahora, a tomar Constantinopla


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Abr 2017)

Jojo pobre Far$a, ni una es ni una...se jodan el y la Tv3%...


----------



## spam (5 May 2017)

Victoria en Manresa que nos permite recuperar el liderato ACB empatados con Valencia. Y una curiosidad de la F4: tras la clasificación de Spanoulis & cía, los participantes y los enfrentamientos de semis son los mismos que se dieron en la F4 de 2015, con erótico resultado para nuestros intereses en aquella ocasión :rolleye:

La diferencia es que entonces jugamos con Fener en casa, y esta vez lo hacen ellos... :fiufiu:

Ojalá repitamos final contra Oly, porque al CSKA los temo más que a un nublao.


----------



## spam (12 May 2017)

Victoria en el Palacio frente al Joventut por 25 puntos, y con una acción de Lukita que ha sido como si MJ23 hubiera bajado del cielo y le hubiera poseído. El resultado nos permite asegurar el liderato final en liga regular incluso a falta del último partido, de manera que podemos empezar a velar armas para la F4, queda una semana.

Esta noche han echado en RMTV el especial de Campo de Estrellas dedicado al Chapu. Oro molido, aún tengo gallina de piel. Es la hostia que con solo tres temporadas, y además en el ocaso de su carrera, un jugador pueda calar tan hondo en la afición y el club. Pero es que cuando un jugador tiene tanta actitud y es tan ganador, está claro que ha nacido para jugar en el Real, aunque sea antes de jubilarse, no sin antes ser decisivo para ganar la Novena, tres Copas, dos Ligas, la Intercontinental, Supercopas... y lo que te rondaré de aquí al verano. Es como si toda su carrera le hubiera encaminado para acabar aquí. Es que su historia da para peli, para una gran peli. Hay que colgarle la camiseta, insisto. A tus pies, Chapu.


----------



## spam (19 May 2017)

Velando armas para la batalla de esta noche contra Fener, para poder luchar por La Décima el domingo. Fener tiene equipazo y a Obradovic, juega en casa, su patrocinador es el de la Euroliga, los árbitros barrerán para casa... pero todo lo demás lo tenemos nosotros. Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## seven up (19 May 2017)

spam dijo:


> velando armas para la batalla de esta noche contra fener, para poder luchar por la décima el domingo. Fener tiene equipazo y a obradovic, juega en casa, su patrocinador es el de la euroliga, los árbitros barrerán para casa... Pero todo lo demás lo tenemos nosotros. Hala madrid!!!



¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

¿En qué canal a qué hora?

¿Por qué dicen que no tenemos opciones y que seguro que ganan la Copa o el Fenerbache o el CSKA? ¿Ya no somos el mejor equipo?


----------



## The Replicant (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> ¿Por qué dicen que no tenemos opciones y que seguro que ganan la Copa o el Fenerbache o el *CSKA*? ¿Ya no somos el mejor equipo?



el CSKA seguro que no, lo acaba de derroir Olympiakos ::

hoy lo veo chungo, puede pasar cualquier cosa, eso si, hay que defender como cabrones porque ellos no van a dejar una canasta fácil.

LOLaso vamossssssss


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

Pero dónde lo ponen?

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 20:09 ----------

Uff por canales de mierda de pago como Movistar...

Dejo enlaces gratis

http://livetv.sx/es/eventinfo/527891_fenerbahce_real_madrid/


----------



## The Replicant (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Pero dónde lo ponen?



en Vomistar o Esport 3 de TV3

vale la pena tener el movistar para ver a la zorra que hace las entrevistas, como está la hijadeputa :ouch:


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

¿Quién es la ultrabuenorra entrevistadora a pie de pista de Movistar?


----------



## Tubes (19 May 2017)

Vamos chavales.

El Fener es mucho, pero a día de hoy nosotros no somos menos que nadie. Tenemos plantilla para ganar.

¡Buena suerte!

P.D: Por Pirlo Pirlo Tv Online: Canal-+-Deportes se ve perfecto.


----------



## Gumersindo (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> ¿Quién es la ultrabuenorra entrevistadora a pie de pista de Movistar?



Milena Martín. Peazo jaca, afirmo.


----------



## Tubes (19 May 2017)

Jeje.

Como pitan a LLull. Pánico les produce


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Milena Martín. Peazo jaca, afirmo.



Qué hija de puta. ¿Tienes su número? 

¿Obradovic cuantas Copas de Europa tiene y con cuantos equipos? He flipado viendo que es el entrenador de los putos turcos. Este tío sigue siendo el mejor del mundo o qué.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 20:46 ----------

Vaya paliza nos están dando para empezar.


----------



## Chispeante (19 May 2017)

Yo que estaba tan contento con el Olympiacos en la final...vamos a levantar esto como sea.


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

Gumersindo dijo:


> Milena Martín. Peazo jaca, afirmo.



El pobre calvo Laso se hará buenos pajotes al llegar a casa. Menuda cruz tener que darle una entrevista cada día a esa pava.

Instagram

))) Pobre hombre.


----------



## Chispeante (19 May 2017)

De momento no pinta bien la cosa, pero este equipo ha salido de situaciones mucho peores. Tranquilidad y perseverancia.


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

Triplazo y empieza la remuntada 26-18


----------



## Chispeante (19 May 2017)

Ufff...o apretamos como nunca o en el tercer cuarto o se nos va la temporada. Mal rollo.

P.d. Llull sólo no puede. O Doncic se saca el rabo o o lo ha Randolhp o sino los turcos se plantan en la final.


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

Muy mala pinta. Estos nos ganan de 20 hoy.


----------



## Chispeante (19 May 2017)

Muy mala pinta...era algo que podía pasar, viendo quien está en cada banquillo, pero sinceramente, pensaba que este año sólo los rusos nos podían quitar la Décima. Fue peor las finales perdidas con el Olympiacos y el Maccabi.


----------



## spam (19 May 2017)

Solo Yeisi entrando en combustión nos puede rescatar hoy. Menudo naufragio. Hacia tiempo que no les recordaba un partido tan malo. Nos están asfixiando con su defensa todo el partido. Obradovic está dando un baño a Laso.


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

Curioso que tanto el fútbol como el baloncesto, que son los dos deportes más importantes de Europa, los dominen los países mediterráneos, alias los pigs. Los maricas del norte ricos y los julais del Este, no se comen nada.


----------



## arriondas (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Curioso que tanto el fútbol como el baloncesto, que son los dos deportes más importantes de Europa, los dominen los países mediterráneos, alias los pigs. Los maricas del norte ricos y los julais del Este, no se comen nada.



Es que en lugares como los Balcanes el basket es una religión. Yo conozco esa zona (incluída Turquía) y he podido ver como viven el basket. Los equipos turcos cada vez tienen mayor nivel, a los griegos no les ha afectado la crisis, España también aguanta... incluso alguna que otra vez el Partizan o el Estrella Roja asoman la cabeza y llegan lejos en la Euroliga. El CSKA de Moscú es el único equipo que no es de esa zona de Europa que está a la misma altura que ellos (el Maccabi ha bajado algo de nivel).


----------



## Chispeante (19 May 2017)

Pues nada otra vez será. Europa es así, no hay opciones al fallo. A Laso hay que aceptarlo como es, con sus virtudes y sus defectos. A ver si al menos ganan los griegos y se me pasa el disgusto.


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

Turquía no es Europa, no pintan nada jugando nuestras competiciones, lo mismo que los israelitas. 

A los balcánicos y griegos les gusta el baloncesto y el backgammon. Y son gilipollas todos.


----------



## artemis (19 May 2017)

jojojojo

*LOLaso*

Solo ha faltado que lo sacaran echando bilis como en barcelona :XX::XX::XX:







A MAMARLA


----------



## qbit (19 May 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> en Vomistar o Esport 3 de TV3
> 
> vale la pena tener el movistar para ver a la zorra que hace las entrevistas, como está la hijadeputa :ouch:





brux dijo:


> ¿Quién es la ultrabuenorra entrevistadora a pie de pista de Movistar?



¿Qué coño hacéis que no ponéis fotos?


----------



## spam (19 May 2017)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues nada otra vez será. Europa es así, no hay opciones al fallo. A Laso hay que aceptarlo como es, con sus virtudes y sus defectos. A ver si al menos ganan los griegos y se me pasa el disgusto.



Si, yo también espero que ganen los griegos para evitar que Obradovic consiga tantas copas como nosotros. La verdad es que en ningún momento hemos tenido opciones, desde el minuto 0 su defensa nos ha hecho estar incómodos y cometer muchos errores, y Laso no ha sabido revertirlo. Han sido muy superiores.

Al menos, el disgusto por perder en semis es mucho menor que las finales anteriores, y la verdad es que desde el primer cuarto hemos tenido tiempo para ir haciéndonos a la idea.

A pasar página y a pelear por la liga, espero que no lo acusen. Hala Madrid!


----------



## artemis (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Triplazo y empieza la remuntada 26-18










vaya gafe eres joputa :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## das kind (19 May 2017)

Os han ganado desde la defensa, siendo muy intensos atrás y forzando muchas pérdidas. 

Si no es por Seryillull y el predicador, el resultado habría sido un escándalo, porque no había más opciones en ataque que bloqueos para triple; el juego interior lo ha dominado Udoh como ha querido, comiéndose a Ayón con patatas desde el inicio. 

Y Wonder Boy acojonado por la presión, ni se le ha visto... aunque es lo normal en un crío de 18 años.

Otra vez será, madridistas. Mis respetos por la buena Euroleague.


----------



## Tubes (19 May 2017)

Pues se perdió. Nada más. Horrible partido. Nadar para morir en la orilla.


El lolaso es así. Unas veces hacemos el mejor espectáculo del mundo y hoy teniamos delante a Obradovic con veinte mil turcos.

Pues solo nos queda la liga esta año

Larga vida al Lolaso


Un saludo


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué coño hacéis que no ponéis fotos?



Si he puesto fotos y link a su Instagram.

Coge Kleenex antes de verlas.


----------



## arriondas (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Turquía no es Europa, no pintan nada jugando nuestras competiciones, lo mismo que los israelitas.
> 
> A los balcánicos y griegos les gusta el baloncesto y el backgammon. Y son gilipollas todos.



Israel juega competiciones europeas por motivos políticos, eso lo sabemos todos. Y una parte de Turquía también está en Europa, así que juegan también aquí, aunque sean musulmanes. Desde luego no nos agrada, pero es lo que hay

Y ojo, los pueblos balcánicos (los griegos también son balcánicos) se parecen a los españoles, más de lo que uno pueda pueda pensar...


----------



## The Replicant (19 May 2017)

pues nada, otro baño de Obradovic al LOLaso y van...::

no será porque no hayamos jugado con ellos pero siempre es lo mismo, sólo con lo que pueda hacer Llull no hacemos nada.

La verdad es que en el segundo cuarto lo he quitado porque me estaba poniendo de mala leche :ouch:


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

arriondas dijo:


> Israel juega competiciones europeas por motivos políticos, eso lo sabemos todos. Y una parte de Turquía también está en Europa, así que juegan también aquí, aunque sean musulmanes. Desde luego no nos agrada, pero es lo que hay
> 
> Y ojo, los pueblos balcánicos (los griegos también son balcánicos) se parecen a los españoles, más de lo que uno pueda pueda pensar...



Para nada se parecen. Yo no los aguanto. Los griegos son gitanos y los eslavos te venden por una pela. Yo he estado allí también y he conocido a muchos, incluso he compartido piso con ellos y no los trago. Y gente de pasta, no pobres.


----------



## Chispeante (19 May 2017)

Con Laso muchas veces da la sensación de que jugamos a meter triples mientras que nuestro juego interior está para recoger las migajas. Doncic llevaba ya unos partidos algo flojo. Es muy bueno pero decir que está por encima de Drazen...Petrovic con 18 años se llevaba por delante a quien fuera.


----------



## arriondas (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Para nada se parecen. Yo no los aguanto. Los griegos son gitanos y los eslavos te venden por una pela. Yo he estado allí también y he conocido a muchos, incluso he compartido piso con ellos y no los trago. Y gente de pasta, no pobres.



Pues yo he conocido a gente muy maja en los países eslavos, en serio. Hay de todo, como en España. Y para conocer a gente que te vendería por cuatro duros, no me hace falta salir de mi país. Y lo digo por experiencia, incluida la laboral...


----------



## das kind (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> ¿Quién es la ultrabuenorra entrevistadora a pie de pista de Movistar?




Se llama Milena y, aunque al natural está más flaca de lo que parece en la tv, melafo con todo, hoijan.

Eso sí, no hay quien le niegue una entrevista, evidentemente...


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues yo he conocido a gente muy maja en los países eslavos, en serio. Hay de todo, como en España. Y para conocer a gente que te vendería por cuatro duros, no me hace falta salir de mi país. Y lo digo por experiencia, incluida la laboral...



Hombre, de todo hay, pero te los regalo a todos. Están siempre hablando de dinero, son peores que los judíos y los catalanes. Las tías son todas superputa$.


----------



## arriondas (19 May 2017)

brux dijo:


> Hombre, de todo hay, pero te los regalo a todos. Están siempre hablando de dinero, son peores que los judíos y los catalanes. Las tías son todas superputa$.



Serán superputas porque tú lo digas... No generalicemos, que no es bueno. Anda, calmate un poco y cambiemos de tema. No enmierdemos este hilo, que por cierto va de baloncesto.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 May 2017)

arriondas dijo:


> Pues yo he conocido a gente muy maja en los países eslavos, en serio. Hay de todo, como en España. Y para conocer a gente que te vendería por cuatro duros, no me hace falta salir de mi país. Y lo digo por experiencia, incluida la laboral...



En España la gente no te vende por dinero, te vende por un coño, que no sé que es peor....


----------



## brux (19 May 2017)

arriondas dijo:


> Serán superputas porque tú lo digas... No generalicemos, que no es bueno. Anda, calmate un poco y cambiemos de tema. No enmierdemos este hilo, que por cierto va de baloncesto.



Cálmate tú que eres el que ha saltado a mi comentario mínimo de que son todos gilipollas. Yo también he salido con eslavas, ya cansáis los follarrusas.

Pero vale, lo dejamos que a mí discutir de esto me da mucha pereza. Los eslavos y griegos son gentuza y ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 May 2017)

Y ahora a jugar el 3º puesto contra el CSKA,ese partido va a decidir la temporada

Mode Periodista On y tal


----------



## Chispeante (20 May 2017)

Pues ahora a por la Liga y a curar las penas con otro título. Los turcos no eran ni mucho menos un rival fácil, tienen a su gente apoyando a muerte y un entrenador que algo tendrá si ha ganado más que nadie. El principal problema es haberlo hecho sin dar la sensación de haber podido ganar el partido en ningún momento. 

Si pensamos en todo lo que hemos sufrido estos años atrás, cuando nos tiramos más de una década sin oler la Final Four y el Barça nos metía unos meneos de escándalo, hay que sacar a Pablo Laso a hombros. Pero también es justo recordar la lista de víctimas de pivots competentes, a la que habrá que sumar a Ayón, que se ha dejado por el camino: Tomic, Bourusis, Hernángomez,..Lo de circular la pelota por el perímetro hasta que alguien encuentre un tiro fácil no puede ser nuestro sistema de ataque.

No hay que volverse locos, hay plantilla y los resultados son más que buenos, pero quizá habría que pensar que proyecto sería mejor si queremos dar el salto definitivo y conquistar la Décima de una vez.


----------



## The Replicant (20 May 2017)

realmente jugar contra el Fenerbace de Obradovic y además en Istambul es como ir al dentista, pero ya sabiéndolo hay que ir mentalizado de lo que te vas a encontrar, y sólo parecía que Llull y Carroll iban con la lección aprendida.

Y no será porque no hayamos jugado contra ellos más veces, pero Zelko le ha comido la tostada al Lolaso una vez más ::

Otra cosa es que que coño hace Ekpe Udoh jugando en Uropa con los bien que les iria a muchisimos equipos de la Nba, que pedazo de pivot. Nos ha derroido él solito en la pintura una vez más :ouch:


----------



## cebollo (20 May 2017)

No he visto partidos del Madrí de baloncesto este año. ¿Es verdad lo que dice Season que Llul no defiende nada?


----------



## The Replicant (20 May 2017)

cebollo dijo:


> No he visto partidos del Madrí de baloncesto este año. ¿Es verdad lo que dice Season que Llul no defiende nada?



no se quien es el tal season pero no tiene puta idea de baloncesto ::


----------



## artemis (20 May 2017)

grandioso ayer, aun me estoy riendo, solo sobreviviendo a base de triples, menos de llul que se cree Jordan y es una mierda... y solo metio 2 de todos los que tiro, y grandioso la jugada en que el pase a la grada directamente de Doncic :XX: ni con la ayuda arbitral podisteis robar en esta ocasion... menudo repaso de Obradovic a LOLaso... Rudy Doncic y Ayon pateticos.. que manera de arrastrarse por el parquet


----------



## finkbrau (20 May 2017)

artemis dijo:


> grandioso ayer, aun me estoy riendo, solo sobreviviendo a base de triples, menos de llul que se cree Jordan y es una mierda... y solo metio 2 de todos los que tiro, y grandioso la jugada en que el pase a la grada directamente de Doncic :XX: ni con la ayuda arbitral podisteis robar en esta ocasion... menudo repaso de Obradovic a LOLaso... Rudy Doncic y Ayon pateticos.. que manera de arrastrarse por el parquet



llul una mierda :bla::bla:

anda vuelve a la cueva,anormal


----------



## The Replicant (20 May 2017)

artemis dijo:


> menudo repaso de Obradovic a LOLaso... Rudy patetico.. que manera de arrastrarse por el parquet



ahi si que te doy la razón, meneo de Obradovic al Lolaso (y no es la primera vez), y lo de Rodolfo ya es de juzgado de guardia, lo mejor que podria hacer es retirarse si tuviera un poco de dignidad ::


----------



## artemis (20 May 2017)

finkbrau dijo:


> llul una mierda :bla::bla:
> 
> anda vuelve a la cueva,anormal



ahh n?, que es mejor que Jordan?... LLUL una mierda, pero tu un subnormal... compara a JORDAN con Llul... :XX::XX::XX:



directivo AIG dijo:


> ahi si que te doy la razón, meneo de Obradovic al Lolaso (y no es la primera vez), y lo de Rodolfo ya es de juzgado de guardia, lo mejor que podria hacer es retirarse si tuviera un poco de dignidad ::



Dignidad? cuanto vale eso? dice Rudy.. mientras tenga contrato y pueda cobrar estara estirando el chicle todo lo que pueda y mas


----------



## finkbrau (20 May 2017)

artemis dijo:


> ahh n?, que es mejor que Jordan?... LLUL una mierda, pero tu un subnormal... compara a JORDAN con Llul... :XX::XX::XX:



pero si el que ha comparado a llul con jordan has sido tu mongolo!!::::

yo solo he dicho que llul no es una mierda.trabaja un poco mas la lectura comprensiva,si te da el IC,que lo dudo


----------



## Edu.R (20 May 2017)

Bueno, las derrotas muchas veces son necesarias para valorar las victorias.

Personalmente creo que la trayectoria de este equipo es prácticamente intachable en los últimos años y que lo de ayer puede suceder perfectamente. No hay que hacer más sangre.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 May 2017)

Lo que tambien tiene tela que el Fenerbahce quede 5º en la fase regular y juegue las semifinales y la final en casa "porque la Final Four es en campo neutral" ::


----------



## seven up (20 May 2017)

finkbrau dijo:


> llul una mierda :bla::bla:
> 
> Iniciado por artemis Ver Mensaje
> grandioso ayer, aun me estoy riendo, solo sobreviviendo a base de triples, menos de llul que se cree Jordan y es una mierda... y solo metio 2 de todos los que tiro, y grandioso la jugada en que el pase a la grada directamente de Doncic ni con la ayuda arbitral podisteis robar en esta ocasion... menudo repaso de Obradovic a LOLaso... Rudy Doncic y Ayon pateticos.. que manera de arrastrarse por el parquet
> ...



Ignora al gitano mantecoso este, ni puta idea de baloncesto ni de ortografía, todavía estoy esperando que el Club Atlético-Villalba llegue a una Final Four para ganársela pero claro está complicado, por que hace muchos años que el Atlético-Villalba no existe.


----------



## Sir Connor (20 May 2017)

Bueno la mierda de la mafia blanca se jodieron ante los turcos..


----------



## artemis (21 May 2017)

jojojojo segunda humillacion seguida :XX: :XX:


----------



## spam (21 May 2017)

Una cosa es que el partido de hoy fuera intrascendente y otra hacer la puta pena y perder 94-70. Y por cierto, sonará oportunista, sí, pero yo también pienso que este año Llull está defendiendo poco y mal en bastantes partidos y que hay días que resta más que suma cuando se pone en plan Westbrook, haciendo numerazos pero a costa de no generar para sus compañeros.

A ver que pasa con la liga, y ya hablaremos de las cosas que hay que mejorar, que las hay, vaya si las hay. No se puede quemar todo por una derrota en el peor momento, pero tampoco blindarse contra la autocrítica. Hala Madrid!


----------



## Chichimango (21 May 2017)

Ahora a por la Liga, que tal y como están los rivales y a poco que nos vengamos arriba después del palo de la F4, es perfectamente ganable, y lograríamos encadenar tres dobletes Liga-Copa históricos (más la Euroliga de 2014-15). 

La Euroliga es dificilísma, lo importante es estar todos los años en la F4 y luego que suene la flauta. Hay cuatro o cinco equipos en Europa a un nivel muy parejo, lo normal es que nos vayamos repartiendo los títulos. El año que viene nos toca a nosotros o al Oly... ::


----------



## Frank Black (22 May 2017)

Chichimango dijo:


> Ahora a por la Liga, que tal y como están los rivales y a poco que nos vengamos arriba después del palo de la F4, es perfectamente ganable, y lograríamos encadenar tres dobletes Liga-Copa históricos (más la Euroliga de 2014-15).
> 
> La Euroliga es dificilísma, lo importante es estar todos los años en la F4 y luego que suene la flauta. Hay cuatro o cinco equipos en Europa a un nivel muy parejo, lo normal es que nos vayamos repartiendo los títulos. El año que viene nos toca a nosotros o al Oly... ::



Pero es que gana un equipo cuyas jugadores más destacados han sido Kalinic y Bogdanovic (el serbio, no el croata que es el bueno y está en la NBA); dos buenos jugadores sin más que ni mucho menos están al nivel de gente tipo Spanoulis, Navarro, Teodosic o Papaloukas de hace unos años, acompañados por dos grandes pivots, como Vesseli y Udoh (mejor jugador de la F4).

Desde luego la clave ha vuelto a ser Obradovic, ese genio incombustible.

Olympiacos, hecho a retales, ha vuelto a una final con Spanoulis con 34 años, Printezis y Papanikolau y poco más, el mérito competitivo griego no tiene rival..

Creo que el Madrid y el CSKA son mejores equipos pero creo que desde que se marchó Mirotic la plantilla de pivots es muy floja y ya no está la magia del Chacho para complementar a Llull. 

Rudy y Nocioni son dos jugadores acabados, uno por sus lesiones y otro por la edad. Maciulis gusta a todo el mundo pero no sé que aporta, Draper y Taylor lo mismo, son buenos jugadores pero no sé si lo suficiente para un equipo como el blanco. 

El año que viene debería fichar a un pivot grande y algún otro jugador con facilidad anotadora. Lo mejor como siempre pescar en la ACB y así debilitar a los rivales. Se me ocurren Dubjlevic de Valencia y desgraciadamente para mi Unicaja, Nedovic y alguno de sus cincos, mejor Omic que es más grande y que está cedido precisamente por el campeón.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 May 2017)

Mientras el Trampes de basket, luchando para no bajar a la Liga LEB...:XX:


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (22 May 2017)

spam dijo:


> Una cosa es que el partido de hoy fuera intrascendente y otra hacer la puta pena y perder 94-70. Y por cierto, sonará oportunista, sí, pero yo también pienso que este año Llull está defendiendo poco y mal en bastantes partidos y que hay días que resta más que suma cuando se pone en plan Westbrook, haciendo numerazos pero a costa de no generar para sus compañeros.
> 
> A ver que pasa con la liga, y ya hablaremos de las cosas que hay que mejorar, que las hay, vaya si las hay. No se puede quemar todo por una derrota en el peor momento, pero tampoco blindarse contra la autocrítica. Hala Madrid!



Realmente Llull nunca fue un buen defensor, es muy normalito en ese aspecto, al ser un portento físico parece que hace más pero bueno, no creo que sea el jugador más indicado para echarle cosas en cara porque su aportación ha servido para ganar muchos partidos y algunos de forma decisiva.

Hay que esperar a la liga, si se gana será un buen año: final four, copa y liga es algo muy muy complicado.


----------



## The Replicant (22 May 2017)

yavestruz dijo:


> Hay que esperar a la liga, si se gana será un buen año: final four, copa y liga es algo muy muy complicado.



cierto, hay que olvidar esta final 4 y centrarse en el play off contra el Andorra que siempre nos lo pone muy dificil. No hay que hacer el tonto porque no ganar la liga si que seria un fracaso ::


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 May 2017)

A mi lo que me jode es que el Madrid quede 1º en liga regular y solo tenga el factor cancha en cuartos; mientras Fenerbahce queda 5º y se hace la Final Four ahí porque así se ha decretado a principio de temporada.

¿Para que coño sirve la liga regular entonces? 30 partidos y no te dan ni factor campo de mierda

PD: Que abolan el 3º puesto de una puta vez. Hizo bien el Madrid sudando de este partido


----------



## Limón (22 May 2017)

La F$ era un apaño, no se podia ganar..
Ahora bien, LLul y Laso quedan retratados, menudo castañazo.


----------



## treketre (22 May 2017)

yo vi el primer tiempo y se mascaba la tragedia,salieron "a ver que pasa",ningun plan,no tienen ni una sola jugada ensayada en ataque? simplemente que la coja uno y se la juegue?,

llul si me llamo la atencion que mal defendia,le hicieron varias seguidas y seguia al jugador con la mirada...

y tanto dar bola a doncic,el chico se lo ha creido,es normal es demasiado joven...

a estos partidos tienes que ir muy mentalizado,no puedes salir a ver que ocurre y si eso ya luego lo arreglamos...


----------



## The Replicant (28 May 2017)

bueno hemos derroido al Andorra con sangre sudor y lágrimas, suerte que ha aparecido Llull en el último cuarto porque la cosa pintaba chunga.

Menos mal porque perdiendo este partido se iba la temporada a la mierda.

Ahora a esperar a Unicaja o Tenerife


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (28 May 2017)

Es cosa mia o el arbitraje ha ido a saco¿? Entre la falta con 0,6 en la otra canasta del 2º cuarto paraa regalar 2 tiros al Andorra,la tecnica a Ayon , la antideportiva a Rudy...


----------



## The Replicant (28 May 2017)

cesard dijo:


> Es cosa mia o el arbitraje ha ido a saco¿? Entre la falta con 0,6 en la otra canasta del 2º cuarto paraa regalar 2 tiros al Andorra,la tecnica a Ayon , la antideportiva a Rudy...



el arbitraje ha sido de chiste, me descojono cuando encima te toca leer que los árbitros favorecen al Madrit :XX:, y eso que jugábamos en casa :ouch:


----------



## The Replicant (3 Jun 2017)

despiporre de Carroll en el tercer cuarto frente a Unicaja, en modo ametralladora no hay quien lo pare, jrande :Aplauso:

tenemos un pie en la final, ahora hay que meter el otro


----------



## The Replicant (10 Jun 2017)

holaaaaaaa, hay alguien?????? alguien, alguien, alguien....::

bueno primer partido a la saca contra el Valencia. 

Por fin Rodolfo hace algo de provecho después de toda la temporada tirando mandarinas ::, esperemos que no sea flor de un dia


----------



## spam (10 Jun 2017)

Pues sí, Rudy hizo un buen partido, el primero que le recuerdo desde uno que hizo en Río... de todas maneras, una flor no hace verano, y menos hablando de él. De todas maneras, valioso triunfo. Hay que ganar mañana y marchar a Valencia con 3 bolas de partido.


----------



## spam (11 Jun 2017)

Pues hoy la han cagado bien cagada. 1-1 y a Valencia sin factor cancha. El rival también juega, pero está claro que si el Madrid estuviera bien no habría eliminatoria. Toca ir a jugarse la liga a una cancha donde nos quieren como en pocas, va a ser como cagar un melón.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Jun 2017)

pues si, cagada, pero es que lo de Dublevic es para mear y no echar gota, con dos tios prácticamente encima subiéndosele a la chepa y va y la mete todavia no se como ::

y encima metiendo triples desde su casa, en fin... pues toca ir a Valencia y ganar un partido como sea con dos cojones, no queda otra

Rodolfo vuelve a ser el de siempre(0 points), menos mal, pensaba que nos lo habian cambiado ::


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Jun 2017)

Lo he visto un poco y mi conclusion es que los jugadores no tienen dos dedos de frente y llevan fatal que les digan que son muy buenos.Llull se ha vuelto loco con eso de "el increíble",que triples se tira el tío en carrera de cualquier manera,y que entradas a canasta a lo loco...se ha pensado que es Jordan ::

Por lo demás,el Valencia es un buen equipo,se lo va a poner difícil al Madrid y a saber si no se llevan el gato al agua al final...


----------



## clemenzzza (11 Jun 2017)

en mi opinión, sin descartar que en mayor o menor medida apolocreed tenga razón, llull se juega esos balones porque no hay nadie que asuma esas tareas de anotación que otros años asumían, rudy, chacho, ayon, reyes, carroll.

el chacho no está, rudy es una sombra de lo que fué, ayón y reyes en baja forma, carroll aparece en determinados partidos en los que es capaz de matar pero en otros pasa desapercibidos, randolph confirma su etiqueta de jugador de clase pero inconsistente y luka por muy bueno que sea es un junior al que no le puedes pedir que asuma esas tareas....al final la bola acaba en manos de llull que es el único con calidad y determinación para jugársela pero claro hacer eso durante 30 y tantos minutos es mucha tela para un jugador.

significativo que el segundo mejor jugador de madrid ( en mi opinión, ojo) haya sido el chapu que está a 3 partidos de retirarse, por cierto mi hermano se lo ha encontrado ( al chapu ) acompañado de prigioni tras el partido y comentaba que la cara de cabreo era tremenda.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Jun 2017)

Vaya putisima mierda de partido, Pedro Martinez meándose en la cara del Lolaso. Que se mee Obradovic pues ya es normal ya que está a años luz, pero es que esto ya empieza a ser de pena.::

Lo veo muy chungo para el cuarto partido y perderlo representaria un fracaso bastante notable.

Recemos para que el Farça no contrate a David Blatt, otro que con cuatro cañas nos da un repaso.:ouch:


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (14 Jun 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> Vaya putisima mierda de partido, Pedro Martinez meándose en la cara del Lolaso. Que se mee Obradovic pues ya es normal ya que está a años luz, pero es que esto ya empieza a ser de pena.::
> 
> Lo veo muy chungo para el cuarto partido y perderlo representaria un fracaso bastante notable.
> 
> Recemos para que el Farça no contrate a David Blatt, otro que con cuatro cañas nos da un repaso.:ouch:



El partido ha sido malo por parte del Madrid, fue un partido de esos que no entran las canastas mientras al contrario le entra casi de todo, pero eso no suele ocurrir por azar me parece que los jugadores del RM están pensando ya en las vacaciones.

Blatt suena para el Barça pero también para el CSKA y éstos tienen más dinero.


----------



## spam (14 Jun 2017)

No he visto el partido, pero para perder de 17 tienen que haber hecho la puta pena y media. Hay que decirlo claramente, no ganar la liga sería un fracaso, pero incluso ganándola hay que hacer reformas muy profundas. Sin verlo venir, de repente muchos jugadores se han hecho viejos. No hay alternativas a las mandarinas de Llull, que este año se parece cada vez más a Westbrook. Para que hablar del libreto de Lolaso, sobre todo cuando hay que tomar decisiones.

Se veía venir, aunque no quisiéramos reconocerlo. El proyecto está en un momento decisivo, en el que si no se toman medidas, puede iniciar una abrupta cuesta abajo.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Jun 2017)

con la plantilla que tenemos hay equipo más que suficiente para ganar la liga de calle y hacer un papel digno en la Final Four, no el ridículo que hicimos contra Fenerbace.

Pero el Lolaso no da para más, a la que nos encontramos un equipillo medio decente como el Valencia y un entrenador como dios manda nos comen la tostada por donde quieren, no es la primera vez, ni será la última::

Que a estas alturas no sepamos como defender a Dublevic después de habernos machacado en todos los partidos que jugamos contra ellos es de juzgado de guardia.


----------



## Chispeante (15 Jun 2017)

Tengo ganas de ponerme en plan abuelo cebolleta...

A finales de los 90, Joe Arlaukas y Mike Smith estaban en el banquillo durante un partido en el que M.A. Martín, alías "El Cura" trataba de poner orden sin mucho éxito. En un momento dado, tal y como lo recuerdo de haberlo leído en Gigantes del Basket, el entrenador le dice a Smith que se prepare para salir,pero este se niega, y de premio se tira un pedo que el amigo Arlaukas celebra con una gran risotada...Sin llegar a estos extremos, hasta la llegada de Laso, el Madrid fue de desastre en desastre con alguna honrosa excepción: las ligas de Scariolo, Malkovic y sobre todo Joan Plaza..

A Laso hay que reconocerle muchos méritos, sobre todo habernos devuelto nuestro lugar en Europa y haber invertido la jerarquía con el Barcelona que se tiró varios años dándonos unas palizas de escándalo. Ni siquiera el supercoach Messina pudo cambiar la tendencia, aunque hay que reconocerle el mérito de habernos devuelto a la Final Four. Este último lustro, con la gran pena de la Copa de Europa REGALADA al Macabbi, han sido balsámicos si lo comparamos con las épocas pasadas.

Expuestos y alabados los méritos, hay que dejar las cosas claras. Perder esta liga sería un fracaso descomunal. Primero porque somos mejores. De largo. Y segundo y más importante, porque estamos lamiendo las heridas del Barcelona. Ellos no han ganado nada, y si nosotros sólo ganamos la Copa del Rey convertimos su fracaso en algo mucho más llevadero. Por otra parte, una liga más nos iguala en lo que va de siglo a las que lleva el Barça. Ponemos fin a la ventaja que nos sacaba, es por lo tanto irrenunciable ganar esta temporada como sea. Si por el contrario, tal y como parece, se consuma el desastre, y a la vista de la renovación que nos espera en la plantilla, hay que plantearse muy seriamente cambiar de entrenador. Han sido unos años muy buenos, no míticos, pero si muy buenos, se agradecen y a otra cosa. Por lo demás, me temo que Laso no se va a ver en su vida en otra igual...Buenos años para el Madrid, irrepetibles para Pablo.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Jun 2017)

Bueno pues se consumó el desastre en La Fuentecilla, se veia venir, un equipillo arregladito como el Valencia nos derroye 3-1 simplemente echándole más cojones.::

Un equipo cansado, sin ideas, con las mismas jugaditas de siempre en ataque que ya nos la tienen clichadas de hace años, el Llullsistema y nada más. Sin defensa, sin nada, vaya mierda, con una plantilla de la hostia y solo hemos sido capaces de ganar la copa del rey, balance bastante lamentable.:ouch:

El Lolaso está acabadisimo, el problema es que no se lo van a cargar y tendremos que pasar por lo menos otra temporada más sin pena ni gloria como ésta para que se hagan cambios. Bueno, esto es lo que hay. Nos queda el consuelo de que el Farça está peor, el que no se consuela...::


----------



## artemis (16 Jun 2017)

jajajajajaja a mamarla LOLasos... :XX: VALENCIANOS MANDAMOS...


----------



## spam (17 Jun 2017)

That's all, folks... Fin de ciclo.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Jun 2017)

spam dijo:


> That's all, folks... Fin de ciclo.



profundo y desarrollado planteamiento...::, pero si, en definitiva es esto, para qué darle más vueltas...


----------



## Dr Polux (17 Jun 2017)

Yo seguiría apostando por Laso, ha sido un año malo como el de hace unos años previo al año gano todo y que estuvo a punto de salir del Madrid y se confio en él.

Toca reestructurar un poco la plantilla, y cambiar de estrategia quizás?

Felicidades a los Valencianos


----------



## The Replicant (17 Jun 2017)

Polux dijo:


> Yo seguiría apostando por Laso, ha sido un año malo como el de hace unos años previo al año gano todo y que estuvo a punto de salir del Madrid y se confio en él.
> 
> Toca reestructurar un poco la plantilla, y cambiar de estrategia quizás?



evidentemente que ya nos tienen calados y hay que cambiar de estrategias, 
de sistemas y de todo. Si no metemos la canasta malabarista/mandarinera de Llull ya no sabemos hacer nada. El bloqueo y continuación de Ayón y el doble bloqueo para Carroll está más visto que el tebeo y no sorprende a nadie. 
Si nos costó dios y ayuda derroir a un equipillo como Andorra...::

Y sinceramente no veo yo al Lolaso con recursos ni imaginación para reinventarse y cambiar esto. Si fuera yo echaria el resto para fichar a David Blatt pero no caerá esa breva...


----------



## Edu.R (17 Jun 2017)

Copa, Final Four y subcampeón de liga y es fin de ciclo y una mierda de temporada.

Pos fale. :XX: :XX:


----------



## artemis (17 Jun 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> profundo y desarrollado planteamiento...::, pero si, en definitiva es esto, para qué darle más vueltas...



Abandonas el LOLasismo? desde luego, quedas retratado... todos sabemos quienes son los primeros en abandonar el barco...


----------



## spam (17 Jun 2017)

Edu.R dijo:


> Copa, Final Four y subcampeón de liga y es fin de ciclo y una mierda de temporada.
> 
> Pos fale. :XX: :XX:



No se trata de mierdas de temporada, o de que el balance que se haga de una temporada y las medidas a tomar para la próxima, deban depender de un resultado. Precisamente, el error es tomar decisiones en función de la frustración o la euforia de lo inmediato. El problema es que lo del Madrid no viene de ayer, ni siquiera del playoff. El jueves escribía esto en otro sitio (recojo mi owned por mi optimista previsión del final):



> Hay que reconocer todo lo bueno de nos ha dado Laso estos años (unido a la buena gestión directiva, que ha apostado decididamente por la sección, con dinero, buenos fichajes y respaldo a la idea de Laso, Herreros & cia, que tampoco es baladí).
> 
> Sin embargo, tras el cenit de la Perfect Season, la bajada ha sido suave pero inexorable aunque intentemos mirar hacia otro lado, y si no se hacen reformas profundas, puede devenir abrupta. De repente comprobamos que muchos han envejecido y ya no volverán a su mejor versión, que la falta de amenaza desde el backcourt no se ha compensado con el supuesto enriquecimiento del frontcourt, que la gestión del grupo (la​ baza que ha sostenido a Laso cuando han quedado patentes muchas veces sus dificultades para gestionar determinadas situaciones de los partidos) tampoco ha sido buena…
> 
> ...


----------



## artemis (17 Jun 2017)

joder spam, de que foro has copiado eso? porque tu no has escrito ese tochazo ni harto de vino


----------



## The Replicant (17 Jun 2017)

_me empieza a apetecer ver un entrenador capaz de hacer jugadas para los pivots, exprimir el potencial de gente como Randolph, o cambiar partidos desde la pizarra de un tiempo muerto._

+ 10, es que el potencial que tenemos en la zona es bestial con el Titán, Randolph, El Cazador, y el incombustible Reyes. Paradójicamente es donde siempre nos ganan la partida, Dublevic nos ha masacrado en esta serie y ya no digamos cuando jugamos contra Fenerbace: Udoh se merienda él solito a todos nuestros pivots ::, de puta pena.

el Lolasosystem ya ha dado todo lo que podia dar de si, cuando se agota un sistema hay que crear otro.

Y evidentemente habría que jubilar a Rodolfo pero este no se va a ir ni con agua caliente, será nuestro Navarro :ouch:


----------



## spam (8 Jul 2017)

Pasan los días y el panorama es poco ilusionante.

Una vez claro que Laso va a seguir, creo que las decisiones en cuanto a plantilla van en el sentido de dejar podrir la cosa y consumir por completo el ciclo, hasta que se apague como una vela, ya que Laso acaba contrato a fin de la próxima temporada y obviamente no renovará, ya que ni club, ni entrenador, ni afición tendrá ganas de ello, y parece que las reformas gordas se acometerán entonces.

Solo espero que, por un lado, se tomen con antelación, y cuando llegue la F4 ya hayan apalabrado jugadores clave y/o nuevo entrenador. Y por otro, que la situación no haya degenerado demasiado y que se pueda tocar chapa, aunque la progresión es inquietante: en la Perfect Season se ganó Liga, Copa y Euroliga, al año siguiente Liga y Copa, este año sólo Copa...

Al final de la próxima temporada también acaba contrato Rudy. Es por eso que este verano renuncia a la ÑBA, para descansar e intentar no dar ascopena en la primera mitad de temporada y así intentar atar una renovación digna. Y lo peor es que barrunto que, solo con mejorar su putapénico nivel de este año, se la ofrecerán, a no ser que venga un mister que tenga muy claro que no quiere cargar con hipotecas de ese tipo.

Al final de la próxima, también es previsible que Lukita se vaya a probar suerte a la NBA, y empieza a sonar el runrún de que tal vez lo haga Llull, tras tanto tiempo rechazándolo.

Antes de todo eso, este verano: parece fichado Causeur (el que jugó en Baskonia) para complementar y aportar empaque en el 2. También parece cerca Kuzmic (de Estrella Roja), gigantón de 2'15 para aportar intimidación en la zona si Laso se lo permite. Se ha renovado a Taylor (bien), a Felipón para que cumpla 39 palos aquí (pfff). Randolph ha conseguido pasaporte esloveno y eso permitirá a Thompkins no quedar descartado en ACB (aleluya). Debería volver Campazzo para dar buenos minutos como suplente de Llull, aunque parece poco entusiasmado con el rol. Se repesca también a Yusta y se promociona a Radoncic: ambos pipiolos parecen condenados a agitar toallas toda la temporada, pues no se prevé que Laso los aproveche para descargar de minutos a los titulares en partidos intrascendentes de ACB. Lima acaba cesión en Zalgiris, aunque no parece contar mucho pese a ser probablemente aprovechable por cualquier otro entrenador, y es fácil que se le encasquete por ahí. Y Hunter y Maciulis están en el alambre: el primero ha quedado retratado (injustamente, a mi entender) por el agujero que nos hicieron primero Udoh y luego Dubljevic. Y Jonas, creo que ya ha dado todo lo que podía dar, pero tiene contrato un año más y los dirigentes de la sección no quieren gastar en rescisiones. Todo ello hace además, más complicado si cabe el fichar ya que hay demasiadas fichas en el roster.

Además, sobrevuela la incógnita del Chacho, que todavía no ha podido asegurarse plaza en ningún roster de la NBA. CSKA ha perdido a Teodosic (que va a Clippers) y le ha hecho al Chacho una oferta al parecer prohibitiva para el Madrid: 10'5 kilates limpios en 3 años. El Madrid debería tener algo que decir si Chacho vuelve a Europa, pero al parecer no aceptaría menos de 3 kilos por temporada y el Madrid no puede llegar (y no sé si los vale, por buenísimo que sea). Francamente, me parecería lamentable que volviera a Europa y lo hiciera a otro equipo. Creo que lo mejor que nos puede pasar es que cace algún contrato allá.

Se suspira por Hanga de Baskonia para el 3 titular; acaba contrato pero quiere ir a la NBA, aunque Spurs, que tiene sus derechos, le ofrece un contrato bajísimo, además de haber fichado a Rudy Gay y estar pendientes de Ginobili. Pero el Farsa también anda detrás y el cabrón de Querejeta siempre prefiere venderles a ellos.

En fin, huele a temporada de transición y a fin de ciclo. Que sea lo menos doloroso posible.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Jul 2017)

no se a que viene fichar otro pivot si ya no sabemos donde meterlos y después no somos capaces de meterles una triste pelota en condiciones en ataque ::

pero bueno, es lo que hay, yo tampoco soy muy optimista en cuanto al ciclo Lolasiano, creo que ya se ha acabado. :abajo:


----------



## spam (10 Ago 2017)

Llull se ha lesionado el ligamento de la rodilla. De 7 a 9 meses de baja. Su temporada a tomar por saco, y es bastante probable que la nuestra también. Desastre.


----------



## Von Steiner (10 Ago 2017)

spam dijo:


> Llull se ha lesionado el ligamento de la rodilla. De 7 a 9 meses de baja. Su temporada a tomar por saco, y es bastante probable que la nuestra también. Desastre.



Su temporada y veremos a ver como vuelve. Esperemos que bien. Va a ser dificil encontrar algo parecido en el mercado. Algún descarte NBA, de Europa olvídate.


----------



## artemis (10 Ago 2017)

Vengo a daros la enhorabuena, ahora con el vizco lesionado ganareis muchos mas partidos, la cantidad de ultima bola que ha echado a perder


----------



## The Replicant (10 Ago 2017)

spam dijo:


> Llull se ha lesionado el ligamento de la rodilla. De 7 a 9 meses de baja. Su temporada a tomar por saco, y es bastante probable que la nuestra también. Desastre.



pues si, la cosa pinta chunga::, es la hora del Facu y del Niño, a ver que tal responden


----------



## spam (15 Sep 2017)

Bueno, ahora que el Eurobasket ha perdido interés, me he acordado de que tenemos al Lolaso manga por hombro...

A ver si Randolph y Lukita vienen de subidón y mantienen el nivelazo de ayer... con ellos a tope aún tendremos posibilidades de tocar chapa. Porque de Ayón cada vez espero menos. En cambio, estoy bastante arriba con el Facu.

Parece que el tercer base mientras se recupera Llull será Van Rossom. Su físico es sospechoso tras las lesiones, pero ha hecho un buen Eurobasket y si se mantiene entero puede dar sus diez minutos de rol a un buen nivel.

Y la Supercopa se disputa el próximo finde, el 22-23 de septiembre. Ya hay ganas de Lolaso :rolleye:


----------



## The Replicant (15 Sep 2017)

vamos a ver que tal, sólo espero que a final de temporada no tengamos que estar hablando de fin de ciclo lolasiano...:no:

veremos, dijo el ciego


----------



## spam (15 Sep 2017)

Directivo! No te apuntas este año a la fantasy?

Pd: el fin de ciclo está cantado, aunque la temporada sea buena...


----------



## artemis (15 Sep 2017)

Si el madrid fuera un equipo patriota le rescindia el contrato al doncic ese..


----------



## The Replicant (15 Sep 2017)

spam dijo:


> Directivo! No te apuntas este año a la fantasy?



después del éxito de la temporada pasada...::

no soy como el Lolaso, prefiero irme antes que me echen :XX:


----------



## artemis (15 Sep 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> después del éxito de la temporada pasada...::
> 
> no soy como el Lolaso, prefiero irme antes que me echen :XX:



tu tienes decencia... spam nunca la tuvo... 8:


----------



## spam (19 Sep 2017)

Pues que parece que Lolaso va a renovar hasta el 2020... casi ná. La guinda a un verano hilusionante. Una de las pocas motivaciones para esta temporada era el tufo a fin de ciclo que desprendía la gestión de este verano... y ya ni eso.


----------



## Limón (19 Sep 2017)

Va a acabar la cosa en desastre absoluto.


----------



## The Replicant (19 Sep 2017)

hombres de poca fe...

el Lolaso tiene más vidas que un gato :XX:


----------



## artemis (23 Sep 2017)

Que pasa? nadie habla del LOLaso de hoy :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (23 Sep 2017)

pues si empezamos bien...

no vi el partido pero me lo imagino..., gran horario a las 10 de la noche un viernes ::

corramos un estupido velo y tal


----------



## artemis (23 Sep 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues si empezamos bien...
> 
> no vi el partido pero me lo imagino..., gran horario a las 10 de la noche un viernes ::
> 
> *corramos a un estupido y tal*




Perfecto, vamos a por Spam...


----------



## spam (30 Sep 2017)

Pues este finde empieza la ACB... al final, no se ficha ni a Van Rossom de tercer base para tapar agujeros, se perdió contra Granca en semis de Supercopa... esta temporada la empezamos con los mismos ánimos que se acabó la anterior. Bajón.


----------



## spam (3 Oct 2017)

Pues que hemos fichado un base, al final pasaron de traer a Van Rossom y han pescado a un nigro random cortado de la NBA, un tal Chasson Randle, que no valía ni para los Knicks. La verdad es que no he visto en mi vida jugar al pavo, no tengo ni idea de cómo resultará. De momento, es extracomunitario, por lo que en ACB habrá que elegir 2 de 3 entre el tal Randle, Thompkins y Ayón, con la discontinuidad que supone en el ritmo de competición para el afortunado.

Máxima hilusión, hoyga.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Oct 2017)

que pasa que este hilo está más muerto que el prusés :XX:

ayer exhibición del niño, jugando como un puto veterano, el niño manda hijos de p....!

El titán Ayón también a llegado a tope, no como el año pasado

Respecto a los nuevos Kuzmic es un pivot/armario que puede venir bien en un momento dado para según que partidos.

El nuevo base Randle, lo poco que jugó me gustó.

Causeur bien, buen fichaje, con un poco de suerte jubilamos a Rodolfo este año ::


----------



## spam (20 Oct 2017)

Victoria de tronío frente a CSKA. Dadas las bajas expectativas que me genera el equipo este año, el principio de temporada está resultando aceptable. Ya veremos cuando se parta el bacalao como llegamos con un bloque tan envejecido y frágil físicamente... pero hoy toca sonreír.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Oct 2017)

no me seais cenizos ostias, el Lolaso es mi pastor y tal...::

Partidazo ayer, aunque la lesión de armario/Kuzmic tiene muy mala pinta...
Randolph se salió y también se le salió el hombro..., espero que no sea nada.

A destacar los cojones del Facu cuando la cosa se puso chunga. Buenos minutos de Randle. Hasta Rodolfo hizo alguna cosa, que más queréis coño?? :XX:


----------



## artemis (20 Oct 2017)

Este año cuantos tienen pasaporte falso para hacer trampas?


----------



## artemis (3 Nov 2017)

Vamos hacer como si nada hubiera pasado tras el ridiculo de anoche...


----------



## The Replicant (3 Nov 2017)

artemis dijo:


> Vamos hacer como si nada hubiera pasado tras el ridiculo de anoche...



siempre queda el consuelo de que el Farça está peor...::

el Lolaso siempre vuelve


----------



## elviejo (3 Nov 2017)

Lolaso lo ha vuelto a hacer. En la primera parte se nos van 6-8-10-12 arriba y no para el partido. Se olvida de Doncic. En la segunda parte se van otra vez a 10 puntos sin que pare el partido. Se olvida de Randolph (tal vez estaba mal). No da descanso a Ayón que estaba fundido. No quita a un Campazzo errático. No prueba poner a Randolph de 5, ni nadea de nada.

En fin.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Nov 2017)

joder Ayon al quirófano y cuatro meses de baja, parece que nos ha mirado el Junqueras ::

Fichamos a Tavares (2,21), un gigante que va bien para intimidar pero en ataque bastante nulo.

Esto no pinta bien 

El Real Madrid ficha al pívot de 2,21 metros Walter Tavares - AS.com


----------



## artemis (8 Nov 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> joder Ayon al quirófano y cuatro meses de baja, parece que nos ha mirado el Junqueras ::
> 
> Fichamos a Tavares (2,21), un gigante que va bien para intimidar pero en ataque bastante nulo.
> 
> ...



Por lo que he leido ese tio es peor que spam haciendo equipos del fantasy... no digo mas... 8:


----------



## artemis (9 Nov 2017)

estos días ESPAÑA esta siendo ATACADA por las ratas sediciosas... ayer vivimos un capitulo mas... donde se ATACO A ESPAÑA Y A SU SELECCION NACIONAL DE BALONCESTO... el origen del ataque esta vez era un vasquito sedicioso... bastante conocido por aqui...

Pablo Laso critica a la seleccion de baloncesto de España y a su seleccionador"

Y de paso en un momento historico, dice que sus jugadores poco menos que son una mierda para ir a la seleccion y que preferia a otros... ::

No se como el Madrid, que se supone equipo Español permite que siga al frente como entrenador


----------



## artemis (9 Nov 2017)

El puto sedicioso antiespañol... haciendo el ridiculo contra los judios...


----------



## artemis (10 Nov 2017)

Madre mia que decepcion con spam y directivo, al final sois dos piperos como el resto, pensaba que no os esconderiais en los momentos mas dificiles de vuestro equipo, con el sedicioso atacando a la seleccion de España y haciendo el ridiculo contra los judios... :ouch:


----------



## artemis (12 Nov 2017)

Bueno... El farsa meando al Madrid en su casa y los piperos callados y escondidos como putas...


----------



## euromelon (12 Nov 2017)

artemis dijo:


> Bueno... El farsa meando al Madrid en su casa y los piperos callados y escondidos como putas...



No sigo el baloncesto . Los piperos del fútbol andan por aquí?

Pd fijo que estás deseando que Isco se recupere para el derby


----------



## Chispeante (13 Nov 2017)

Nos podemos pegar un tortazo considerable, pero es que en estas situaciones, suele ser la única salida. Si el ciclo de Laso ha llegado a su fin, sólo puede terminar con una temporada catastrófica y una plantilla agotada. Tal vez sea esta la temporada que marque un fin de ciclo y ponga a Pablo a echar currículums por la ACB. Entre las lesiones, la ausencia de grandes fichajes, el inevitable decadencia de Reyes y Rudy, el tema de la selección y un entrenador que no va a dar más de si, me estoy empezado a esperar lo peor. 

Lo mismo, viendo que en España tampoco los rivales están a un nivel sobresaliente, hacemos un doble Copa-ACB que le vale a Laso para que el tito Floren le nombre coach vitalicio, pero sinceramente, en Europa, creo que el año pasado gastamos nuestro último cartucho en muchos años. Doncic se va seguro y el resto de la plantilla, salvo que se metan billetes sin miedo, no da el nivel para volver a una Final Four. Hemos tenido un lustro maravilloso, pero me temo que vamos a volver durante unos añitos a la segunda fila. La parte positiva, es que mi competencia como augur es mínima, así que dentro de unos meses estaremos celebrando el doblete.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Nov 2017)

esta temporada pinta mal, más que nada porque nos hemos quedado sin juego interior de un plumazo y Tavares ayer vimos lo que puede aportar: intimidación defensiva y poco más.

Como mucho podemos hacer algo en liga ya que los rivales tampoco son nada del otro jueves, ayer el Farça nos ganó gracias al acierto de la armada francesa: Moermann, Seraphin (Muy buen fichaje) y Heurtel, pero podia haber pasado cualquier cosa. Randolph desastroso en el tiro ::, demasiados problemas...

Eso si en Euroliga no nos comemos un torrao, seria un milagro clasificarse para la Final four.

Pero bueno, no nos comamos demasiado la cabeza y disfrutemos del último año de Doncic...:´(


----------



## artemis (13 Nov 2017)

euromelon dijo:


> No sigo el baloncesto . Los piperos del fútbol andan por aquí?
> 
> Pd fijo que estás deseando que Isco se recupere para el derby



Piperos? Aquí está spam que se cambió su nombre en la vida real de Godofredo a Iker... y tiene en su salón una foto gigante de el con el topo... Con eso te lo digo todo...

Directivo... Qué opina del sedicioso de lado atacando a España?


----------



## spam (14 Nov 2017)

Estuve el otro día viendo un rato contra el farsa y... meh. La flojera de siempre contra los culerdos, que no son nada del otro jueves, pero tienen más fe en lo suyo. Hubo una jugada a 9" del final, saque de banda tras tiempo muerto, 4 puntos abajo creo, que fue el Lolaso de los finales apretados en estado puro: improvisación, mala ejecución que demuestra lo poco que se trabaja la pizarra... y si luego no hay un clutch man como Llull que enmascare las carencias, pues lo que queda es molicie. Eso sí, el Facu me gustó un rato. Y Doncic, cómo no, pero como va a ser un visto y no visto ni me ilusiona. La verdad es que este año estoy muy lejos del Lolaso.


----------



## elviejo (14 Nov 2017)

Yo a la plantilla la veo bien. Jugadores envejecidos que hay que darles una honrosa salida pero en general tenemos calidad y gente diferencial a nivel europeo. 

Creo que se ganarán títulos a pesar de Lolaso.

El año que viene es clave porque debería ser el de la reconstrucción y para nuestra desgracia seguirá el coach. Creo que ahí es donde empezará nuestra decadencia.


----------



## spam (15 Nov 2017)

Pues nos han apalizao de 30 en Euroliga el Baskonia, todo en orden... Y por cierto, alguien puede explicar cómo cojones no fichan a nadie para sustituir a Llull porque no encontraban ningún jugador no extracomunitario que valiera la pena... y luego fichan tarde y mal un descarte NBA que es extracomunitario y además mediocre?



elviejo dijo:


> Yo a la plantilla la veo bien. Jugadores envejecidos que hay que darles una honrosa salida pero en general tenemos calidad y gente diferencial a nivel europeo.
> 
> Creo que se ganarán títulos a pesar de Lolaso.
> 
> El año que viene es clave porque debería ser el de la reconstrucción y para nuestra desgracia seguirá el coach. Creo que ahí es donde empezará nuestra decadencia.



Para acometer una reconstrucción como dios manda habría que:

1) estar dispuesto a dar baja a gente como Rudy, Felipón, Maciulis, Jaycee e incluso Ayón.

2) cuando llegue la F4, independientemente de como esté yendo la temporada, tener atados varios jugadores diferenciales y un nuevo coach...

3) porque obviamente no hay reconstrucción posible si sigue al mando el mismo entrenador que nos ha traído a la situación actual (ya no vale vivir del "con lo que nos ha dado"), y Laso debe salir sí o sí.

Están Floper y los jefes de la sección dispuestos a todo esto? Ejem...


----------



## Chispeante (15 Nov 2017)

Me quedo frío con esta derrota, la cuarto en los últimos 5 partidos y la tercera seguida en Europa. Todo en orden. Hace un año, cabreo y desesperación, pero a día de hoy, entraba dentro de lo posible. Como no todo en la vida es quejarse, darse por vencido o esperar tiempos mejores, para pasar este mal rato, dejo un enlace al que merece la pena dedicarle unos minutos. Si os interesa recordar la época dorada del baloncesto europeo, finales de los 80 y primera mitad de los 90, pocos jugadores mejores que el gran Zarko Paspalj, uno de los grandes de aquella descomunal Yugoslavia. Se pone uno a mirar las plantillas de aquellos años y para hacer una reverencia. En un mismo equipo: Petrovic, Divac, Radja, Kukoc, Danilovic, Paspalj, Komacev,Djorjevic,...era un escándalo.

La sinceridad de Zarko y su forma de expresarse, de recordar aquellos años y todas las anécdotas, es una joyita. Merece la pena.

Jot Down Cultural Magazine


----------



## artemis (15 Nov 2017)

Que LOLaso no hay pedido perdon por su retraso de criticar a ESPAÑA ya lo descalifica bastante, pero el ridiculo que hizo anoche, otra vez, es ya para tomar medidas drasticas...

Que pasa Spam? ya no me contestas a mis comentarios... se ve que estas escocido y con el culo en carne viva :ouch:


----------



## The Replicant (15 Nov 2017)

ayer sólo vi 3 minutos de partido...::

corramos un estupido velo y tal

por cierto, alguien sabe como cojones Pedro Martinez que la temporada pasada nos ganó la liga con el Valencia con cuatro mataos estaba sin equipo???ienso:

Baskonia sólo ha tenido que ventilarse a Pringoni (vaya bluff) y ahora nos vuelve a meter un meneo, esto es de juzgado de guardia


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (15 Nov 2017)

El Baskonia hizo un partido casi perfecto y el Madrid uno bastante malo. Tampoco es que sea el fin del mundo. El Baskonia tiene una muy buena plantilla y a partir de ahora, con un entrenador de verdad, lo va a demostrar.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Nov 2017)

yavestruz dijo:


> El Baskonia hizo un partido casi perfecto y el Madrid uno bastante malo. Tampoco es que sea el fin del mundo. El Baskonia tiene una muy buena plantilla y a partir de ahora, *con un entrenador de verdad*, lo va a demostrar.



Pedro Martinez es un entrenador cojonudo, ya lo demostró el año pasado en Valencia, sabe sacar un partido acojonante de su plantilla, no como otros... y no señalo a nadie..)

Desde luego que el equipo que tenemos no es para perder de 30 con Baskonia :no:

pero bueno, hará falta que nos peguemos una hostia grande para que salte el Lolaso, esto funciona así...


----------



## spam (15 Nov 2017)

artemis dijo:


> Que LOLaso no hay pedido perdon por su retraso de criticar a ESPAÑA ya lo descalifica bastante, pero el ridiculo que hizo anoche, otra vez, es ya para tomar medidas drasticas...
> 
> Que pasa Spam? ya no me contestas a mis comentarios... se ve que estas escocido y con el culo en carne viva :ouch:



La verdad es que entre que el equipo no motiva (ni el de basket con los pies) y estoy con el hilo del golpe... lo cierto es que tengo esto un poco descuidao :ouch:


----------



## Woden (15 Nov 2017)

Las lesiones nos han jodido bien, pero desde el club no se ha sabido solucionar el problema. Y sí, a final de temporada toca reconstrucción. Con Laso o sin él. Felipe, Rudy, Carroll y Maciulis deben irse sí o sí.
Eso por de pronto.

Aun así disfrutemos el último año de Doncic que no veremos muchos más como él en nuestro equipo por luengos años.


----------



## Limón (15 Nov 2017)

Afortunadamente las temporadas ahora son tipo NBA y no nos jugamos casi nada.
Hay tiempo para que vuelvan Llull y el titan, y a ver que pasa.


----------



## seven up (15 Nov 2017)

Limón dijo:


> Afortunadamente las temporadas ahora son tipo NBA y no nos jugamos casi nada.
> Hay tiempo para que vuelvan Llull y el titan, y a ver que pasa.



Más razón que un santo, estamos como en el futbol, en noviembre y ya hemos tirado la temporada, estamos hablando de baloncesto y un montón de lesiones, los garbanzos son marzo, abril y mayo, de nada sirve llegar el primero en las clasificaciones si luego la jodemos en los cruces.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Nov 2017)

Limón dijo:


> Afortunadamente las temporadas ahora son tipo NBA y no nos jugamos casi nada.
> Hay tiempo para que vuelvan Llull y el titan, y a ver que pasa.



de Llull mejor que nos olvidemos por lo menos hasta la temporada que viene ::

y Ayón si puede volver a final de temporada que es cuando se corta el bacalao a lo mejor podemos hacer una temporada decente, pero poca cosa más

Ayer por lo menos le dimos un buen repaso a Unicaja para quitar el mal sabor de boca de Baskonia.

La verdad es que cuando Tavares está en pista acojona bastante a los rivales, ayer Shermadini que siempre anota mucho 3 points, se llevó un buen gorrito para el invierno :XX:


----------



## artemis (24 Nov 2017)

Lo de hoy ya es el pitorreo total... Lolaso deberia aparecer en extrañas circunstancias...


----------



## The Replicant (25 Nov 2017)

perder en pista del Panathinaikos estando como estamos en cuadro no es nada fuera de lo normal

lo que jode es tirar una ventaja de 16 puntos ::, lolaso style

en fin serafin, que en Euroliga lo vamos a tener bastante crudo


----------



## The Replicant (2 Dic 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> en fin serafin, que en Euroliga lo vamos a tener bastante crudo



pues como decíamos ayer...

joder perdemos en casa contra Estrella Roja que va... último ::

una pandilla de mataos que sólo saben defender, cuando nos toque Fenerbace nos van a dar pal pelo :ouch:


----------



## artemis (2 Dic 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues como decíamos ayer...
> 
> joder perdemos en casa contra Estrella Roja que va... último ::
> 
> una pandilla de mataos que sólo saben defender, cuando nos toque Fenerbace nos van a dar pal pelo :ouch:



y LOLaso sigue en la poltrona... :fiufiu::fiufiu:

El cabeceador del ombligo de LOLaso (hola spam) ya ni aparece... igual tiene algo de dignidad y se inmola )


----------



## Chispeante (2 Dic 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues como decíamos ayer...
> 
> joder perdemos en casa contra Estrella Roja que va... último ::
> 
> una pandilla de mataos que sólo saben defender, cuando nos toque Fenerbace nos van a dar pal pelo :ouch:



Pues casi mejor así, perdiendo todas las opciones en una Euroliga que no podemos ganar (yo creo que los propios jugadores son conscientes de que esta año no tienen posibilidades ) para centrarse en una ACB a la que si que podemos optar. De todas formas a veces para renacer hace falta tocar fondo y hacer limpia.


----------



## spam (2 Dic 2017)

La verdad es que este equipo empieza a dar pena. No sé qué más decir.
Si el año que viene sigue Lolaso al frente, la desbandada de aficionados puede ser interesante...


----------



## artemis (8 Dic 2017)

Un nuevo ridiculo del LOLalismo... lastima que hoy el puto gordo secionista no dara rueda de prensa para oir que excusa pone...


----------



## The Replicant (15 Dic 2017)

jojojo ayer nos meamos y nos cagamos en la boca del puto farça.

Triple a lo Llull del niño y lo mejor del partido cuando deja sin tobillos, sin caderas y sin la poca dignidad que le quedaba a Claver, para verlo un millón de veces :XX:

Vídeo: Es un parque de atracciones humano: el destrozo de Doncic a Claver que le dejó sin tobillos - AS.com

bueno, con esto ya me doy por satisfecho esta temporada, no podemos esperar mucho más...


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (15 Dic 2017)

directivo AIG dijo:


> bueno, con esto ya me doy por satisfecho esta temporada, no podemos esperar mucho más...



¿Cómo que no amijo? hay que aguantar el chaparrón, cuando vuelvan Randolph y Ayón esto será un equipazo. Lástima no se hubiese fichado un buen base, a ver si a Randle le da por despertar.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Dic 2017)

yavestruz dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no amijo? hay que aguantar el chaparrón, cuando vuelvan Randolph y Ayón esto será un equipazo. Lástima no se hubiese fichado un buen base, a ver si a Randle le da por despertar.



tampoco nos vengamos muy arriba por ganarle a un Farça en fase de reconstrucción...

yo sigo diciendo lo mismo, esta temporada si nos clasificamos para playoff de Euroliga será una especie de milagro

Randolph si que nos podrá ayudar, pero Ayón entre que vuelve, se recupera, coge el ritmo y tal se acaba la temporada. De Randle no espero mucho la verdad ::

pues eso, disfrutemos del último año del niño :Aplauso:


----------



## The Replicant (19 Dic 2017)

que puta verguenza de arbitraje en Euroliga contra el Valencia, el niño expulsado porque le ha salido de los cojones al árbitro, pitando técnicas por respirar..., es que paso de verlo porque se están cargando el basket ::

que les den, esto es de juzgado de guardia

edit: bueno parece que hemos ganado igualmente a pesar de esos hijos de su madre, que les den


----------



## artemis (18 Feb 2018)

Jajajaja el peor farsa de la historia... Os gana la Copa :XX:

LOLASO


----------



## The Replicant (18 Feb 2018)

Pesic que estaba prejubilado y durmiendo la siesta tranquilamente en su mecedora, coje hace dos semanas a un Farça derroido y se mea y se caga en la boca del Lolaso 

pa mear y no echar gota ::


----------



## qbit (18 Feb 2018)

Falta no pitada que le habría dado 2 tiros libres al Madrid en el último segundo y habríamos ido a la prórroga. Robo arbitral de nuevo.

¿Hasta cuándo vamos a aguantar estas mierdas al equipo del puto régimen? Intensificaremos el boicot anticatalufo.


----------



## artemis (18 Feb 2018)

qbit dijo:


> Falta no pitada que le habría dado 2 tiros libres al Madrid en el último segundo y habríamos ido a la prórroga. Robo arbitral de nuevo.
> 
> ¿Hasta cuándo vamos a aguantar estas mierdas al equipo del puto régimen? Intensificaremos el boicot anticatalufo.



No hay cosa más surrealista que un vikingo llorando por los árbitros :XX: :XX:


----------



## Sir Connor (18 Feb 2018)

Visca el barsa a tomar por culo el Madrid


----------



## Chispeante (18 Feb 2018)

Parecía que habíamos cogido nivel de supercampeones y volvemos a las andadas: alelamiento y a resucitar a un equipo que estaba grogui. Nos encanta hacerle el boca a boca al Barcelona cuando está k.o.

p.d.

Adjunto una foto de la última jugada que se tragaron los árbitros...Estas cosas pasan, el Barcelona jugó mejor sus cartas, los errores existen y como se dice en el fútbol los árbitros a veces te dan y a veces te quitan, pero es de esas cosas que costaba muy poco haber hecho mejor. No es una falta dudosa que a veces se pita y otras no, es tan evidente que da que pensar. ienso:


----------



## qbit (19 Feb 2018)

Chispeante dijo:


> los errores existen y como se dice en el fútbol los árbitros a veces te dan y a veces te quitan, pero es de esas cosas que costaba muy poco haber hecho mejor. No es una falta dudosa que a veces se pita y otras no, es tan evidente que da que pensar. ienso:



Joder, que a estas alturas no sepas que el Farsa es el equipo del régimen al que se ayuda con descaro desde hace décadas. Hace ya 20 años los mismos comentaristas de TVE eran culerdos:

- Encestaba el Madrid y ni mencionaban el enceste.
- Encestaba la Farsa y gritaban entusiasmados. ¿Por qué tenemos que aguantar ese partidismo en un locutor que debería ser neutral?


----------



## The Replicant (19 Feb 2018)

Chispeante dijo:


> Nos encanta hacerle el boca a boca al Barcelona cuando está k.o.




Copa del Rey Baloncesto: Un ayudante de Sito acusa a la plantilla del Barça de hacerle la cama | Marca.com

parece claro que le estaban haciendo la cama a Sito Alonso con manta y todo, no era normal la temporada que estaban haciendo.

Ayer Pesic le dio un repaso al Lolaso, en dos dias ha cambiado la cara al Farça y eso que les falta la bestia parda de Seraphin bajo los aros.

Ojo con la liga que parecia fácil pero esto ya es otra historia :ouch:


----------



## alvysinger (19 Feb 2018)

Lo de ayer prestó, de otra manera es lo que suelen hacer en muchas categorías y en otros tantos deportes. Toma tu propia medicina.

Qué mal perder tiene Doncic!!!


----------



## golden graham (19 Feb 2018)

A pastar vikingo llorones


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Feb 2018)

golden graham dijo:


> A pastar vikingo llorones



Pero mira que eres tonto...el campo atrás que pones fue algo que pasó desapercibido para todo el mundo en el campo,solo se empezó a reclamar cuando se vio por la tele 

La falta de ayer fue algo clamoroso,con el árbitro viéndolo perfectamente,que si no lo pito fue porque no quiso.Vale que en los segundos finales choques con el cuerpo más fuertes de lo normal no se suelen pitar,pero un manotazo claro que además impide tirar al atacante hay que pitarlo si o si.

Con lo del campo atrás los mongolitos ya tienen para justificar cualquier cosa los próximos 10 años lo menos.


----------



## artemis (19 Feb 2018)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero mira que eres tonto...el campo atrás que pones fue algo que pasó desapercibido para todo el mundo en el campo,solo se empezó a reclamar cuando se vio por la tele
> 
> La falta de ayer fue algo clamoroso,con el árbitro viéndolo perfectamente,que si no lo pito fue porque no quiso.Vale que en los segundos finales choques con el cuerpo más fuertes de lo normal no se suelen pitar,pero un manotazo claro que además impide tirar al atacante hay que pitarlo si o si.
> 
> Con lo del campo atrás los mongolitos ya tienen para justificar cualquier cosa los próximos 10 años lo menos.



Jajaja aún tienes el culo en carne viva :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (24 Feb 2018)

bueno ayer le dimos un soberano repaso al Farça para quitar el mal sabor de boca de la copa :baba:

la verdad es que el farça estaba en cuadro, pero siempre viene bien pegarles una buena paliza y además en su casa 

lo mejor la vuelta del titán Ayón que parece que ya está a tope

vamos cuartos en euroliga y el farça penúltimo :XX:


----------



## spam (2 Mar 2018)

Gracias por sostener el hilo en estos momentos Directivo. A mí la derrota lamentable en Copa me dio la puntilla. A ver si me recupero para el tramo final.


----------



## alvysinger (2 Mar 2018)

Hoy me mosquean mucho las cuotas para el partido contra el Fenerbahce. Las bookies ponen a la merengada de favorita, es verdad que se juegan ser o no ser en Europa y que apalizaron a la culerada, pero a día de hoy el Barna no me ganaría de 20 junto a cuatro amiguetes

No me imagino a los muchachos de Obradovic de turismo por la capital, el mister es de los que ganan de 20, alguno pierde un balón y le hecha una buena bronca o incluso lo sienta.


----------



## The Replicant (2 Mar 2018)

spam dijo:


> Gracias por sostener el hilo en estos momentos Directivo. A mí la derrota lamentable en Copa me dio la puntilla. A ver si me recupero para el tramo final.



perder la king´s cup frente a este Farça es para lapidar al Lolaso, pero es como es y hay que quererlo así

Hoy contra el Fenerbace será un partido de aquellos chungos, cualquier cosa puede pasar


----------



## artemis (2 Mar 2018)

spam dijo:


> Gracias por sostener el hilo en estos momentos Directivo. A mí la derrota lamentable en Copa me dio la puntilla. A ver si me recupero para el tramo final.



Es lo que teneis los piperos, que solo apareceis a las buenos, otros, como yo, estamos siempre a las malas...


----------



## spam (2 Mar 2018)

Pues han rescindido a Maciulis.
La verdad es que hace tiempo que no aportaba y era candidato a dejar la plantilla, pero hubiera valido más hacerlo antes de empezar la temporada, o al fin de esta. Las formas también cuentan y coJonas siempre ha sido un profesional. Respect.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 Mar 2018)

Euroliga: Lo que necesitan Real Madrid y Baskonia en la última jornada de la Euroliga | Marca.com

Curioso, dependemos mas del resultado del Panathinaikos que del nuestro.

Si ellos pierden somos 4º

Pero si ganan, aun ganando no nos aseguramos la 4ª plaza


----------



## artemis (17 Abr 2018)

Bueno, impresionante LOLaso... Panathinaikos 95 Real MadriLOLASO 67.. la humillacion ha sido bestial


----------



## Chispeante (17 Abr 2018)

Bueno, pues era algo que podía pasar. El nivel de la Euroliga es el que es y nuestras únicas posibilidades pasan por estar al 100%. Imagino que no si quiera perdiendo otro año el título de la ACB van a mover a Lado de su puesto. Sin Llull y sin Facundo la verdad es que tampoco se les puede pedir milagros. Veremos como termina la cosa.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Abr 2018)

no recuerdo haber visto ningún partido de basket empezar 20-0, y eso que he visto unos cuantos ::

lo he quitado en el primer minuto

a tomar por culo


----------



## artemis (17 Abr 2018)

directivo AIG dijo:


> no recuerdo haber visto ningún partido de basket empezar 20-0, y eso que he visto unos cuantos ::
> 
> lo he quitado en el primer minuto
> 
> a tomar por culo



Es lo mejor que has podido ver... a spam ni le esperamos ver por el hilo


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Abr 2018)

80 - 83 y 1 minuto y medio por jugar

gano el madrid en atenas

1 - 1


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (19 Abr 2018)

Por cierto, lo del negro intentando follar con Rudy sin esperar a quedar después del partido... ::


----------



## Chichimango (19 Abr 2018)

Hoy el Madrid le ha echado un par de cojones donde tiene mérito de verdad, en el puto infierno griego. Y con Reyes y Carroll tirando del carro, hay que joderse, tienen mil años entre los dos y ahí siguen dando la cara.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (20 Abr 2018)

Es que realmente el Pana no tiene nada, nada más que la mejor pareja de bases de Europa y parte de la NBA (eso sí) pero una vez que desactivas a éstos (aunque a James es casi imposible porque es el mejor jugador de Europa) el resto del equipo no sabe atacar, son puro físico con poco talento. El RM no hizo un buen partido, para nada, le han echado corazón más que otra cosa, además están jugando sin base, con gente como Luca y Randolph practicamente desaparecidos pero Laso ha puesto a Taylor y a Rudy a defender a las piezas claves y se ha llevado el gato al agua con eso.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Abr 2018)

si es que el Lolaso es un crack, se deja ganar el primer partido empezando 20 abajo para que se confien y en el segundo ZASCA! :XX:

Pues que sean Reyes y Carroll los que tengan que tirar del carro manda huevos, pero bueno

Vamos a ver que pasa


----------



## iconoclasta (20 Abr 2018)

No entiendo el concepto moderno de rotaciones.

El Laso había sacado ya a 11 jugadores antes del descanso. Con eso, ningún jugador coge el ritmo. Alguno ni rompe a sudar y no sabe qué rol ocupa en el equipo. Hoy mete muchos puntos uno y mañana apenas lanza a canasta. 

En los playoffs NBA juegan 8 o 9. Cada uno sabe su rol y todos tienen tiempo para entrar en el partido sin necesidad de extenuarse.

Y no creo que se trate de que lleguen bien a final de temporada. En el orden general de las cosas, les cansan mucho más los constantes viajes y la tensión que el hecho de jugar 15 o 25 minutos en un partido.


----------



## spam (20 Abr 2018)

directivo AIG dijo:


> no recuerdo haber visto ningún partido de basket empezar 20-0, y eso que he visto unos cuantos ::
> 
> lo he quitado en el primer minuto
> 
> a tomar por culo



Yo me zampé el primer partido entero, incluido ese principio de 20-0 en los primeros 5 minutos de partido. En cambio, ayer ni me puse, asqueado del martes, y mira.

De todas maneras, la eliminatoria sigue abierta. Otra pájara marca de la casa en el siguiente partido, y a remar río arriba. Además, aún pasando, estamos un escalón por detrás de los contenders en F4, si bien siempre es bueno hacer turismo. Ahora, un ridículo como el de la última no es una opción.

Tema bases: cómo Pana puede haberse traído a mitad de temporada a Mike James cortado de la NBA mientras nosotros, sin Llull ni ahora Facu, tenemos aún a ese bulto sospechoso de Randle gastando una plaza de extra? Y con Darius Adams todavía en China.. la clase de jugadores que se necesitan en una F4 y por lo que estamos un escalón debajo.

Pero bueno, vamos a ver si suena la flauta y llegamos a Belgrado. Y celebro que haya de nuevo debate basketero madridista.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (20 Abr 2018)

spam dijo:


> Además, aún pasando, estamos un escalón por detrás de los contenders en F4, si bien siempre es bueno hacer turismo. Ahora, un ridículo como el de la última no es una opción.



En mi opinión lo importante es llegar a la final como sea, a partir de ahí son dos partidos contra dos rivales distintos, nada más que eso. A un partido puede pasar cualquier cosa, al equipo más poderoso le pueden salir mal las cosas y al más débil le puede salir todo bien.


----------



## artemis (20 Abr 2018)

spam dijo:


> Yo me zampé el primer partido entero, incluido ese principio de 20-0 en los primeros 5 minutos de partido. En cambio, ayer ni me puse, asqueado del martes, y mira.
> 
> De todas maneras, la eliminatoria sigue abierta. Otra pájara marca de la casa en el siguiente partido, y a remar río arriba. Además, aún pasando, estamos un escalón por detrás de los contenders en F4, si bien siempre es bueno hacer turismo. Ahora, un ridículo como el de la última no es una opción.
> 
> ...



Tu tambien spam?, tu antes molabas, cuando no eras un pipero que solo aparecia cuando se ganaba, no me extrañaria nada que Directivo, que es un señor, te escupa a la cara, porque los ventajistas dais muchos asco...

Que decepcion spam, que decepcion


----------



## The Replicant (20 Abr 2018)

spam dijo:


> Tema bases: cómo Pana puede haberse traído a mitad de temporada a Mike James cortado de la NBA mientras nosotros, sin Llull ni ahora Facu, tenemos aún a ese bulto sospechoso de Randle gastando una plaza de extra? Y con Darius Adams todavía en China.. la clase de jugadores que se necesitan en una F4 y por lo que estamos un escalón debajo.



está claro que hemos tenido mala suerte con lo del Facu precisamente ahora y no digamos lo de Llull.

Randle, pues bueno, esta claro que no es una superestrella, pero a quien vas a traer para ser un tercer base??

Joder el Lolaso lleva semanas diciendo que lo de Llull es cuestión de dias, pero no dice cuantos, a lo mejor son más de 1000 mecagüen todo 

---------- Post added 20-abr-2018 at 11:02 ----------




spam dijo:


> Yo me zampé el primer partido entero, incluido ese principio de 20-0 en los primeros 5 minutos de partido.



olé tus huevos, yo no aguanté ni el primer minuto ::


----------



## The Replicant (23 Abr 2018)

cojones ya era hora!!

¡Vuelve Sergio Llull! Estará el miércoles ante el Panathinaikos - AS.com


tampoco hay que esperar que nos solucione la vida ahora después de tanto tiempo inactivo, pero algo seguro que puede aportar


----------



## The Replicant (26 Abr 2018)

bueno pues hay que ganar el próximo partido el viernes y estamos en la F4 :Aplauso:

Lo de Llull es de traca, las dos primeras que se tira casi no toca ni aro y acto seguido te clava dos triplazos in the face :XX:

Apoteósico

Pero bueno, no hay que confiarse :no:


----------



## spam (28 Abr 2018)

Nos vamos a Belgrado, carajo!!!


----------



## The Replicant (28 Abr 2018)

spam dijo:


> Nos vamos a Belgrado, carajo!!!




joder, quien lo hubiera dicho a principio de temporada...

Vamos a ver que pasa con el CSKA, de Colo y Hynes son duda...

Si podemos parar al Chacho hay mucho ganado.

Forza LOLASO!


----------



## The Replicant (19 May 2018)

pues estamos en la final cojones! :Aplauso:

joder que partidazo, y encima fallando los tiros libres

pero mucho me temo que el Fenerbace nos va a joder la fiesta ::


----------



## Chispeante (19 May 2018)

Desde el principio mi fe en este equipo ha sido vergonzosamente escasa, así que todo lo que está ocurriendo supera ampliamente lo que esperaba del Madrid en territorio europeo. Mañana lo lógico es pensar en un72 a 61 a favor de los turcos. Nuestras opciones de victoria sólo son reales a partir de los 80 puntos anotados...u eso no va a pasar. 

Mi esperanza se basa en un trío que si tiene el día no lo para no Obradovic con una metralleta: Doncic, Llull y Carroll. Si estos tres entran en trance nos llevamos la Décima si o si. Si el partido se vuelve denso y estratégico, el 99% de las opciones son para el Fenerbache.


----------



## The Replicant (19 May 2018)

yo creo que la clave va a ser defender como si no hubiera un mañana, ya que contra los turcos meter una canasta es una especie de proeza con lo que hay que conseguir que ellos lo sufran igual.

A partir de ahi rezar para que entren los triples y las mandarinas y no fallar los tiros libres como ayer porque entonces si que no nos comemos una mierda :no:

sea como sea lo veo bastante chungo


----------



## Un Hombre de Provecho (19 May 2018)

Si han sido capaces de ganar a los rusos, pueden ganar a los turcos. Hay opciones.


----------



## Chispeante (20 May 2018)

Bueno, pues ahí estamos. Parecía que podíamos (iluso de mí) romper el partido en el segundo cuarto, pero este marcador y esta diferencia deja todo igualado y con opciones plenas para la segunda parte. Un dato que me gusta mucho es que ellos tienen a 4 hombres por encima de los 10 minutos y nosotros sólo dos, uno es Taylor y el otro Doncic. Tenemos más banquillo y más capacidad de aportación. Además de seguir así el partido terminaría en torno a los 80 puntos, donde la ventaja de los turcos ya no es tan clara. 

Ánimo y a ver que pasa. ¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 May 2018)

enlace para ver online? no lo encuentro ni en rojadirecta


----------



## Chispeante (20 May 2018)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> enlace para ver online? no lo encuentro ni en rojadirecta



Que más quisiera...enganchado a la radio que estoy.


----------



## artemis (20 May 2018)

A través de kodi


----------



## Chispeante (20 May 2018)

Ay mamá, que el partido está como más nos beneficia. Si Carrol o Llull entran en el partido se nos pondría totalmente de cara. Pero cuidado que el Madrid ya perdió dos finales que tenía ganadas.

---------- Post added 20-may-2018 at 21:41 ----------

Ya pasamos de 70 y diez arriba...ahora el partido sólo lo podemos perder si entramos en otra crisis como la que tuvimos en las finales con el Olympiacos y el Maccabi.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 May 2018)

Esta hecho :Baile:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 May 2018)

Intentad esto:

PirloTV Online: Canal-7


----------



## _Suso_ (20 May 2018)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> enlace para ver online? no lo encuentro ni en rojadirecta



atrespalos.com

corre que ves el final


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 May 2018)

Donde encontraron a este Tavares? menudo fichaje...

Y Caseur idem


----------



## Mecanosfera (20 May 2018)

gracias por los enlaces!!!! de puta madre!!!


----------



## Chispeante (20 May 2018)

Me va a dar algo...Después de lo del Bayern hoy acabo en Urgencias


----------



## _Suso_ (20 May 2018)

Madre mía a tres, a sufrir, tranquilos todos, cagon la puta


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 May 2018)

Que rebote de Thompkins,madre mia,que le den el mvp a ese hombre ::


----------



## _Suso_ (20 May 2018)

Ya está hecho, rebotazo ofensivo


----------



## The Replicant (20 May 2018)

*tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

campeones jojojojojojojjoj


----------



## _Suso_ (20 May 2018)

Hala Madrid y Nada Más | Placido Domingo NEW VERSION - YouTube


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 May 2018)

Oe oe oéééééé...


----------



## spam (20 May 2018)

Hoy se dirimía quién iba a ser el rey de Europa con diez entorchados, si Obradovic o el Real. Pues bien, llegando a Belgrado como tapados, han ganado a los dos favoritos. El Madrid es HESTO.

No hay mejor manera de celebrar los 20 años de la Séptima, el día que inauguró la edad moderna de este Club. Qué grande es ser madridista.

Hala Madrid hijos de puta! A emborracharse pero yaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (20 May 2018)

por cosas como estas soy del Madrid.

No existe un club mas grande en el mundo que el REAL MADRID


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (20 May 2018)

me alegra ver feliz a tanta buena gente


----------



## spam (20 May 2018)

Os imagináis no ser madridistas y no ser partícipes de HESTO??? :8::8::8:
Os abrazaría a todos, coño. Hasta a artemis. El Lolaso es hamor :rolleye:


----------



## Chichimango (20 May 2018)

Enhorabuena a todos los madridistas, lo de este equipo es increíble, todo corazón y todo calidad. 

Me alegro especialmente por Laso (al que le seguirán zumbando aunque gane la ACB también, que lo hará) y por el GRANDÍSIMO Sergio Lllull, que ha pasado por los peores momentos de su carrera y ahora toca la gloria que se merece. Un tío de puta madre además, recomiendo al que no lo haya visto que se vea "Sergio Lllull, Volver a ser yo", el documental de RMTV. 

Hala Madrid y al que no le guste a tomar por culo.


----------



## IVNP71 (20 May 2018)

Enhorabuena al real! Equipo de leyenda y rey de Europa!!
Pozdrawiam.

---------- Post added 20-may-2018 at 22:18 ----------

Sin olvidarse de los fallecidos Fernando Martín y el gran drazen Petrovic esta victoria va por ellos también.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## spam (20 May 2018)

Chichimango dijo:


> Enhorabuena a todos los madridistas, lo de este equipo es increíble, todo corazón y todo calidad.
> 
> Me alegro especialmente por Laso (al que le seguirán zumbando aunque gane la ACB también, que lo hará) y por el GRANDÍSIMO Sergio Lllull, que ha pasado por los peores momentos de su carrera y ahora toca la gloria que se merece. Un tío de puta madre además, recomiendo al que no lo haya visto que se vea "Sergio Lllull, Volver a ser yo", el documental de RMTV.
> 
> Hala Madrid y al que no le guste a tomar por culo.



Quién más quién menos, todos nos hemos cagado en los muertos de Laso un número considerable de veces. Pero es de justicia reconocer que Él es el factótum de todo hesto. El actual Madrid triunfal de fútbol es fruto del Marqués, de Mou, de Capello, de Zizou... pero este equipo de basket está hecho a imagen y semejanza de don Pablo Laso Biurrún. Pese a todo lo que nos ha dado de sufrir estos años (y ha sido abundante), se le debe muchísimo. Y ganasen o perdiesen, este equipo nunca ha aburrido como hubiera hecho un Maljkovic de la vida. Save Lolaso.



IVNP71 dijo:


> Enhorabuena al real! Equipo de leyenda y rey de Europa!!
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-may-2018 at 22:18 ----------
> ...



Joder, un madridista patanegra made in Poland. Incluso recordando de cuán lejos venimos. Respect :Aplauso:


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (20 May 2018)

Es curioso, estoy contento; pero sabiendo lo que viene el sabado, donde un pinchazo ahi dejaría todo en agua de borrajas me hace estar solo a medias...


----------



## das kind (20 May 2018)

Enhorabuena, merengues. Merecido título ganado desde la defensa y el dominio de los tableros. Aunque al final se ha puesto la cosa complicada... por cierto, si a Thompkins le pitan falta en ese rebote tampoco pasa nada.

Me alegro por Laso, parece un buen tipo. Y lo de Doncic MVP, pues... como el de Messi en el Mundial, vamos. :no:


----------



## Chichimango (21 May 2018)

cesard dijo:


> Es curioso, estoy contento; pero sabiendo lo que viene el sabado, donde un pinchazo ahi dejaría todo en agua de borrajas me hace estar solo a medias...



Tú disfruta lo de hoy y el sábado ya veremos. 

Yo dudaba más de esta que de la del sábado. Lo de Belgrado lo veía 40-60 para el Fenerbahce; lo de Kiev lo veo 60-40 para nosotros.

---------- Post added 21-may-2018 at 00:09 ----------




das kind dijo:


> Enhorabuena, merengues. Merecido título ganado desde la defensa y el dominio de los tableros. Aunque al final se ha puesto la cosa complicada... por cierto, si a Thompkins le pitan falta en ese rebote tampoco pasa nada.
> 
> Me alegro por Laso, parece un buen tipo. Y lo de Doncic MVP, pues... como el de Messi en el Mundial, vamos. :no:



Hoy el mejor ha sido el gabacho, aunque cuando se ha puesto a fallar tiros libres al final casi me da un infarto. 

Pero Doncic es un producto europeo que vamos a mandar a la NBA, y hay que darle todo el lustre que se pueda, MVP incluido. Aún así ha hecho un buen partido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2018)

Chichimango dijo:


> Tú disfruta lo de hoy y el sábado ya veremos.
> 
> Yo dudaba más de esta que de la del sábado. Lo de Belgrado lo veía 40-60 para el Fenerbahce; lo de Kiev lo veo 60-40 para nosotros.



Más o menos, yo creo que el Fenerbahce era ligeramente superior al Madrid pero a un partido puede ocurrir de todo... A estas alturas eso ya da igual, a ver si para el año que viene traemos a lebrón y aseguramos un poco más la cosa ::

Igual que veo al Madrid algo por encima del Liverpool :S

---------- Post added 21-may-2018 at 00:13 ----------




das kind dijo:


> Me alegro por Laso, parece un buen tipo. Y lo de Doncic MVP, pues... como el de Messi en el Mundial, vamos. :no:



Doncic no ha sido el mejor de la final, marketing puro y duro...


----------



## Hannibal (21 May 2018)

¡Qué grandes! Mi enhorabuena a todos los madridistas y sobre todo a los que siguen habitualmente el basket.

Corregirme si me equivoco, pero creo que nunca se ha ganado Final Four y Champions el mismo año... Va siendo hora de romper la maldición.


----------



## qbit (21 May 2018)

------------------------------
¡Campeones!
------------------------------​


----------



## Mintaka (21 May 2018)

cesard dijo:


> Es curioso, estoy contento; pero sabiendo lo que viene el sabado, donde un pinchazo ahi dejaría todo en agua de borrajas me hace estar solo a medias...



Pues a mi me hace mucha más ilusión la Euroliga de Baloncesto que la Champions...

Joder! Que llevamos 6 Champions en los últimos 20 años, 3 en los últimos 4. Si perdemos el sábado pues mal pero ya llevamos mucho ganado: 12 de 15 finales es un 80% que ya es muchísimo.

Mi mayor cabreo con el Madrid es cuando perdimos la Final Four de 2014. Pero eso nos hizo ganar la de 2015 y la de hoy. 

Soy madridista y por tanto soy feliz. Si palmamos el sábado saldrán de la cueva multitud de pobres diablos estúpidos que la tienen bien adentro ahora mismo... Me suda la polla, estoy feliz ya!


----------



## The Replicant (21 May 2018)

la verdad es que a principio de temporada ni en el mejor de mis sueños pensaba que ibamos a ganar la F4, pero el equipo ha sabido sobreponerse a los contratiempos y hemos llegado a la final en el mejor momento.

También me descubro ante el Lolaso, con lo que nos hemos metido con él, pero desde luego que tiene mucho que ver en esto.

Del partido para mi el mejor Causeur, que cojones que le echó el tio, pero la verdad es que todos aportaron y esta es la grandeza de este equipo.

HALA MADRID HOSTIAS!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 May 2018)

¿Algún link para ver el partido completo? Lo vi en plan roja directa con muchas interrupciones.


----------



## juantxxxo (21 May 2018)

Muy grande lo de ayer!!!

HALA MADRID!!!

A POR LA 13 EN FÚPBOL!!!


----------



## clemenzzza (21 May 2018)

[YouTube]BE6YIl6lXdI[/youtube]

Temporadon del Madrid, merecido y épico triunfo. 

Para otro dia:

Sport365.Live - Watch Free Live Sport Streams!

En roja directa también tienen sección de descargas. 

En este canal de telegram también lo han subido a mega:

@partidosrmb




Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Algún link para ver el partido completo? Lo vi en plan roja directa con muchas interrupciones.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2018)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Algún link para ver el partido completo? Lo vi en plan roja directa con muchas interrupciones.



Yo creia que a estas alturas de la vida todo el mundo sabia que el deporte en general se ve con acestream :fiufiu: que ademas tiene una calidad bestial,casi como la tele...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 May 2018)

El 'carrito de pescao' que está detrás del éxito del Real Madrid de baloncesto

Felipe Reyes y Luka Doncic se acordaron en la celebración de la Euroliga de los fisios, médicos, etc. que trabajan con ellos a diario. "Somos campeones gracias a esta gente", dijo el capitán

21.05.2018 – 20:00 H.

Un rato después de ganar la Euroliga, Felipe Reyes decidió que era el momento ideal para realizar su primera retransmisión en directo en Instagram. El capitán del Real Madrid se vistió de 'millenial' y mostró a través de su móvil la fiesta en el vestuario madridista en el Stark Arena de Belgrado tras ganar al Fenerbahçe. Música, bromas, cánticos... y un recuerdo para la parte del equipo que no siempre sale en la foto, pero que es indispensable para que la rueda siga girando. "Ahora, los que me tienen ganado el corazón. Son los más importantes del equipo. Son los que llamamos 'carrito de pescao'", anunció Reyes a sus seguidores. Durante los siguientes siete minutos, el pívot recorrió el vestuario y se fue parando uno a uno con todos los fisios, los médicos, el delegado, los responsables de prensa. "Somos campeones de Europa gracias a esta gente. Sin ellos no podríamos conseguir nada", dijo Reyes, que no paraba de besarlos a todos.

Son Samu, Pepe, Carlos, Perla, Gica, Julio, Óscar, Trapero... todos (y alguno más) los que salen en la foto que subió este lunes Luka Doncic en sus pefiles de redes sociales. "Una de las fotos mas bonitas... Toda la gente que esté detrás que nos cuida cada día para ser mejores jugadores y sobre todo una de las grandes claves para ganar. Gracias a ellos somos campeones de Europa", escribió el esloveno junto a una foto de todos en el césped del Santiago Bernabéu.

El buen rollo del Madrid

"Llegaste hecho un tullido y mira cómo estás de bien", le dice uno de los fisios, Samu, a Reyes. "Somos de la misma generación, casi", bromea Juan Trapero, preparador físico que lleva en el club desde el 2000. Ese buen rollo es una de las claves que explican el ciclo ganador del Real Madrid. El buen ambiente, por sí solo, no gana títulos, pero ayuda a trabajar. Y en temporadas con tantos contratiempos como la actual, aún más.

El dominio madridista en el baloncesto español y europeo se explica por una conjunción de factores, empezando por lo que sucede en la pista y acabando por los que toman decisiones en los despachos. El trabajo de los segundos es edificar las condiciones para que los protagonistas (la mayor de las veces bien elegidos) brillen. En medio, un grupo de personas que engrasan la máquina para que siempre esté a pleno rendimiento.

Lo resumió muy bien en un tuit Mario Hezonja, canterano del Barcelona que salió por la puerta de atrás del club azulgrana en 2015 para irse a la NBA. "El Madrid tiene un ambiente muy positivo y ha sido el dominador absoluto en los dos últimos años. Manteniendo el mismo núcleo y desarrollando jugadores jóvenes, lo que le ha dado el trofeo. Una gran lección. ¡Felicidades y mucho respeto!", escribió el croata, un jugador de un talento enorme a quien el Barcelona no supo sacar todo el jugo mientras lo tuvo en sus filas. Todo lo contrario a Doncic.

Todo el que pasa por el equipo sale con muy buen recuerdo. Durante y después de la Final Four fueron varios los jugadores que escribieron mensajes dirigidos al equipo o al entrenador, Pablo Laso. "Tres bases 'MVP' del Real Madrid con Pablo Laso. Uno de mis entrenadores favoritos", publicó Dontaye Draper, que jugó en dos etapas en el equipo (2012-2014 y 2016-2017). "Estoy de acuerdo contigo al 100%", le replicó Tremmell Darden, jugador blanco en el curso 2013-2014. También Marcus Slaughter (más madridista que el escudo), Nikola Mirotic, Willy Hernangómez, Augusto Lima...

Final Four Euroliga: El carrito de pescao que está detrás del éxito del Real Madrid de baloncesto


----------



## artemis (22 May 2018)

Felicidades Directivo, el unico madridista de baloncesto que hay en realidad, el resto, hasta spam, tan solo son unos putos piperos que solo aparecen cuando ganan


----------



## cebollo (25 May 2018)

Ha fallecido la madre de Thompkins, me imagino que el problema personal por el que viajó a USA hace unos meses fue la enfermedad de la madre.


----------



## spam (19 Jun 2018)

Campeones de liga, señores!!! La resaca de la F4 había sido tan intensa que no habíamos comentado ni un partido de playoff... y ya estamos tocando chapa otra vez!!! No doy abasto con el champán este año :rolleye:

Enhorabuena a por todos, este año ha sido de los mejores que hemos vivido como madridistas con la Champions y el doblete de basket, irregular pero con el final más dulce. Estoy en una nube hamijos, aunque sorprendentemente tranquilo. El nirvana debe parecerse a esto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Jun 2018)

Campeones, campeones, oeeeee, oeeeeee, oeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Chichimango (19 Jun 2018)

Equipo de leyenda también en baloncesto, es increíble que coincidan ambas secciones en hacer historia al mismo tiempo. 

Enhorabuena a todos los madridistas, especialmente a los fieles del basket!!!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Jun 2018)

Yo esperaba encerrona arbitral, pero no ha habido margen.


----------



## qbit (20 Jun 2018)

------------------------------
¡Campeones!
------------------------------​
Liga nº 34 para la colección.
7º doblete Copa de Europa-liga.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Jun 2018)

Me pongo nostálgico y me da por acordarme de todos aquellos que sufrieron los peores años del Madrid, desde la marcha de Sabonis hasta la Era Laso...Me viene a la mente el gran Hervelle, el talentoso Djorjevic y sobre todo un jugador que se merecía haber ganado el gran trofeo europeo con el Madrid, Louis Bullock. De todas formas ya es oficial que estamos viviendo la mejor época del Madrid desde los años de Bernabeu, Saporta y Ferrandiz. Y lo estamos viviendo NOSOTROS, atentos al dato, no hay que mirar fotos en blanco y negro o videos borrosos en youtube. Ahora mismo, en este instante, somos los REYES DE EUROPA, y ese honor y esa alegría, forma para siempre parte de nuestros recuerdos. ¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## Tubes (20 Jun 2018)

Enhorabuena a todos los seguidores de este equipo de leyenda.
Un saludo


----------



## Cascarrabioso (20 Jun 2018)

Campeones. Enhorabuena a todos.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Jun 2018)

*CAMPEONES JOJOJOJOJO
*
joder, broche de oro a una temporada de ensueño. Ni en mis mejores sueños a principio de temporada pensaba que se iba a conseguir Euroliga y Liga, con todas las peripecias que se han pasado.

Me descubro ante el Lolaso que ha callado muchas bocas, la primera la mia, ha sabido sacar partido de una plantilla de fábula.:Aplauso:

Otro que ha repartido zascas y se ha ganado la jubilación en el Madrid es Rodolfo Fdez., joder que temporada y que partidazo ayer, en plan all-star nba, se merece que lo cubramos de oro sólo por la cara que se les quedó a los del Buesa .:XX:

Hala Madrid!


----------



## spam (20 Jun 2018)

Chispeante dijo:


> Me pongo nostálgico y me da por acordarme de todos aquellos que sufrieron los peores años del Madrid, desde la marcha de Sabonis hasta la Era Laso...Me viene a la mente el gran Hervelle, el talentoso Djorjevic y sobre todo un jugador que se merecía haber ganado el gran trofeo europeo con el Madrid, Louis Bullock. De todas formas ya es oficial que estamos viviendo la mejor época del Madrid desde los años de Bernabeu, Saporta y Ferrandiz. Y lo estamos viviendo NOSOTROS, atentos al dato, no hay que mirar fotos en blanco y negro o videos borrosos en youtube. Ahora mismo, en este instante, somos los REYES DE EUROPA, y ese honor y esa alegría, forma para siempre parte de nuestros recuerdos. ¡Hala Madrid!



Toda la razón, amigo, es reconfortante ver que hay quien recuerda la oscuridad entre Sabonis y el Lolaso, entre la Octava y la Novena, una noche interminable como el invierno en Canción de Hielo y Fuego, solo iluminada por los fogonazos de la Recopa de Bodiroga, la liga de Sasha en el Palau, la de Herreros en Vitoria, aquella Uleb con Sweet Lou, y poco más... veníamos de una travesía por un inmenso desierto, y hemos encontrado el vergel del Lolaso. Nunca seremos del todo justos con su labor, yo he pasado por todas las fases con él y admito haber dudado de él. A sus pies me rindo.


----------



## Dr Polux (20 Jun 2018)

Una pena perder a Doncic.. chico talentoso ... aunque me tranquiliza saber que el R MAdrid tiene una cantera acojonante, este año ha habido triplete tab en categorías inferiores: juveniles, cadetes e infantiles


----------



## Woden (20 Jun 2018)

Grandísimo ciclo nos ha dado el Lolaso y eso que nadie daba un céntimo por él cuando llegó (yo incluido).


----------



## Cascarrabioso (25 Jun 2018)

Parece ser que se nos va Randolph.


----------



## Woden (28 Jun 2018)

Campazzo renovado.

Parece que cederemos a Radoncic.


----------



## Cascarrabioso (13 Jul 2018)

Lolaso nombrado mejor entrenador de la Euroleague.


----------



## Cascarrabioso (17 Jul 2018)

Bueno pues más cosas:
Houston Rockets quiere a Jeffery Taylor


----------



## qbit (18 Jul 2018)

Antonio Martín, hermano de Fernando Martín, el primer ex-jugador en presidir la ACB, elegido por unanimidad:

Antonio Martín:


----------



## The Replicant (16 Sep 2018)

pues si hamijos, ya ha empezado la pretemporada y la verdad es que a mi me gusta lo que veo

ayer derroimos al Unicaja por 50 points. De los nuevos me gusta mucho Prepelij, un tirador letal, y el chaval Garuba va para figura, increible que tenga 16 años :

También Pantzar el base dejó buenas sensaciones. Ya hay ganas de que empiece esto, la temporada promete :Baile:


----------



## Cascarrabioso (17 Sep 2018)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues si hamijos, ya ha empezado la pretemporada y la verdad es que a mi me gusta lo que veo
> 
> ayer derroimos al Unicaja por 50 points. De los nuevos me gusta mucho Prepelij, un tirador letal, y el chaval Garuba va para figura, increible que tenga 16 años :
> 
> También Pantzar el base dejó buenas sensaciones. Ya hay ganas de que empiece esto, la temporada promete :Baile:



Pues sí, a ver que tal se nos da este año.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Sep 2018)

bueno pues primer titulo del año ganado ante Baskonia :Baile:

que pedazo de fichaje Prepelij, lo tenia guardado el Lolaso en plan arma secreta y cuando salió decidió el partido, tirador letal, ya tenemos al sustituto de Jaycee cuando se retire.

Parece que Randolph ha vuelto en forma, a ver si dura...

Este año me da buen feeling esta plantilla, a continuar con la racha, Lolaso forever


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (23 Sep 2018)

Alguien vio lo de Diop metiéndole los pies debajo a Campazzo cuando estaba tirando? Siguió jugando pero eso le puede costar una lesión seria. El argentino le señaló dejándole claro lo que había hecho. Conociendo al Facu, sabemos que esta la devuelve.


----------



## Tubes (23 Sep 2018)

Buenos días, compañeros.

Estamos mal acostumbrados, muy mal. Cada año ganamos y ganamos bien. Cada año retocamos la plantilla y lo hacemos bien. Hay que dar las gracias a Pablo Laso pero no se nos pueden olvidar toda la dirección de la sección empezando por el Tito Floren que deja fichar a los que saben de Hesto.

Un saludo


----------



## The Replicant (6 Oct 2018)

joder que partidazo ayer contra el Valencia :Aplauso:

Este año el equipo me da muy buen rollo, tenemos la base del año pasado + dos nuevos fichajes que funcionan muy bien: Prepelij y Deck, pedazo de jugador el argentino, una "tanqueta" en defensa y en ataque.

Ayer es que ya me vine arriba, esperemos que la cosa no se tuerza, força Lolaso :baba:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Oct 2018)

por cosas como ésta el madrid está a años luz del resto de clubes de Europa

Real Madrid: El Real Madrid ficha a David Hopkinson, el hombre de los 530 millones de euros | Marca.com


----------



## spam (6 Oct 2018)

Da la sensación de que este año han alcanzado un pico de rendimiento demasiado pronto, esperemos que no pase factura. Ayer el estirón que pegaron en el 3er cuarto fue bestial. Y por cierto, Randolph vuelve a estar en dinámica, y a qué nivel. Fichajazo inesperado.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Oct 2018)

spam dijo:


> Y por cierto, Randolph vuelve a estar en dinámica, y a qué nivel. Fichajazo inesperado.



un punto para el Lolaso por recuperar a este jugador después de un final de temporada lamentable. Parecia que tenia un pie y medio fuera y el Lolaso quiso que se quedara :Aplauso:

Por cierto parece que los padres de Ayón están fuera de peligro después de un accidente de coche, força Titán 

Ayón viaja a México por el grave accidente de sus padres - AS.com


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2018)

empezamos la Euroliga arrollando al Modafaka Darufaka o como se llame, como tiene que ser :Aplauso:

y el Farça siendo derroido sin piedad en la pista de CSKA jojojo :XX:

jornada redonda ayer


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (21 Nov 2018)

"En el corazón de la décima" ahora por Real Madrid TV. Qué grandes me cago en todo.

Me ha encantado lo de Carroll quedándose solo en el vestuario para rezar antes de salir, como en Hoosiers.


----------



## spam (22 Nov 2018)

Simenon dijo:


> "En el corazón de la décima" ahora por Real Madrid TV. Qué grandes me cago en todo.
> 
> Me ha encantado lo de Carroll quedándose solo en el vestuario para rezar antes de salir, como en Hoosiers.



Joder! Mirando en la programación, lo he visto y pensado que se refería a la de fútbol... vaya facepalm!


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Feb 2019)

rudy y llull out


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Feb 2019)

17 puntos remontados en un pis pas,para ver y no creer...menos mal que parece que estan aguantando el tipo en el final...

Lo de Kuric y Heurtel es tremendo,son buenisimos esos tios


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Feb 2019)

no te pueden ganar el ultimo cuarto de 20 puntos


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Feb 2019)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> no te pueden ganar el ultimo cuarto de 20 puntos



Por un lado no,pero por otro hay que reconocer que ellos han tenido un nivel de acierto bestial,las han metido de todos los colores


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Feb 2019)

Uuaahhhhh prorroga!!


----------



## Muttley (17 Feb 2019)

Jugadorazo Llull da gusto verle jugar.
Impresionante lo que ha hecho en 3seg. 
Baloncesto de alto nivel.


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Feb 2019)

el madrid no coge un rebote


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Feb 2019)

muy desdibujaos los pitvots


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Feb 2019)

Que final,esto es ridiculo...

Roban primero al barca,roban al madrid despues...


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Feb 2019)

Pero como han podido dar esa canasta? Es demencial...


----------



## dabuti (17 Feb 2019)

A joderse, ladrones merengues..........................a mamarla...................MENUDA FALTA...............................CON JUSTICIA LA JUGADA DEL FINAL DARÍAA IGUAL

VISCA CATALUNYA.


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Feb 2019)

esto sepuede impugnar?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Feb 2019)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> esto sepuede impugnar?



Es que es ridiculo,toca el aro y Randolph la coge...estan dando una canasta que no se ha producido...


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Feb 2019)

dabuti dijo:


> A joderse, ladrones merengues..........................a mamarla...................MENUDA FALTA...............................CON JUSTICIA LA JUGADA DEL FINAL DARÍAA IGUAL
> 
> VISCA CATALUNYA.



Subnormal al ignore


----------



## Ethan20 (17 Feb 2019)

A CARGALA el Collejón que le dan a Singleton decidía el partido


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Feb 2019)

otro robo de los polacos


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Feb 2019)

Ethan20 dijo:


> A CARGALA el Collejón que le dan a Singleton decidía el partido



Este imbecil tambien al ignore,buena limpia hoy


----------



## Muttley (17 Feb 2019)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> esto sepuede impugnar?



Que vas a impugnar? La antideportiva de Randolph? Que escándalo!!
No han pitado ni falta. 
Si la hubieran pitado nunca se hubiera llegado a la situación de los últimos 4 segundos.
TRAMPAS


----------



## dabuti (17 Feb 2019)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Subnormal al ignore




TIENES POCA VERGÚENZA HASTA PARA HABLAR DE LA DE TOMIC Y OLVIDAR RECONOCER LA FALTA EN LA CONTRA DEL NEGRO A 10 SEGUNDOS.

ESA CANASTA SERÍA UNA ANÉCDOTA SI NO NOS HUBIERAN ROBADO ANTES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,A MAMARLA Y A SEGUIR LLORANDO, PUTO MERENGUE LLORÓN..............................VISCA EL FARSA................


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Feb 2019)

joder, el capitan debio decirle arbitro, mira machote, toco el aro

pero si no se lo dices no se da cuenta


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Feb 2019)

donde esta la canasta?


----------



## The Replicant (17 Feb 2019)

bueno está claro que los árbitros se han cagado y han dado la última (no) canasta del Farça porque en la jugada anterior hubo falta como una casa de Randolph sobre Singleton que no pitaron y la que iban a liar los culerdos hubiera sido buena, 

Lo que no se puede permitir es que nos remoten quince puntos de ventaja


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Feb 2019)

directivo AIG dijo:


> bueno está claro que los árbitros se han cagado y han dado la última (no) canasta del Farça porque en la jugada anterior hubo falta como una casa de Randolph sobre Singleton que no pitaron y la que iban a liar los culerdos hubiera sido buena,
> 
> Lo que no se puede permitir es que nos remoten quince puntos de ventaja



Opino exactamente igual, ni merece la pena quejarse porque reconozco que la falta anterior a Singleton fue demasiado obvia... pero joder, si tienes cargo de conciencia y quieres compensar haz algo más decoroso, inventarte una falta aunque sea, pero la canasta concedida es surrealista,una chapuza que no hay modo de justificarla.

El barca ha ganado bien, el Madrid se ha dejado remontar con el partido hecho y tiene lo merecido. Pero en la última acción viendo la repetición me parecía tan evidente que era partido para el Madrid que me ha tocado mucho los huevos


----------



## Ethan20 (17 Feb 2019)

directivo AIG dijo:


> bueno está claro que los árbitros se han cagado y han dado la última (no) canasta del Farça porque en la jugada anterior hubo falta como una casa de Randolph sobre Singleton que no pitaron y la que iban a liar los culerdos hubiera sido buena,
> 
> Lo que no se puede permitir es que nos remoten quince puntos de ventaja



Es que manda cojones


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Feb 2019)

Felipe Reyes estalla: "Vaya puto robo. Son dos años seguidos"


----------



## Ethan20 (17 Feb 2019)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Felipe Reyes estalla: "Vaya puto robo. Son dos años seguidos"



Cuando piensa jubilarse el tarado ese


----------



## spam (18 Feb 2019)

El Madrid no ha merecido ganar tras dilapidar 16 puntos de manera vergonzosa, y la Farsa hubiera ganado esta vez* en buena lid si le hubieran pitado la falta sobre Singleton, o incluso la posible falta de Ayón sobre Timoc antes del tiro de la discordia. La cuestión es que el árbitro se equivoca no pitando la de Singleton, y para compensar su error anterior, PREVARICA, porque hasta los haters habéis visto que lo de Randolph no es tapón ilegal. Si el árbitro no hubiera pitado eso, el Madrid hubiera ganado injustamente por un error arbitral. Pero ha pitado tapón ilegal a sabiendas para compensar su error, y lo que ha hecho con eso es que la Farsa gane con un robo arbitral, consciente y deliberado. Y eso es lo gravísimo. Y en la ACB llueve sobre mojado, desde los tiempos de Aíto. Y los antis que hoy se ríen, cuando el día de mañana se lo haga la Farsa a su equipo, aún vendrán diciendo "si es que el Madrid y la Farsa siempre roban". Bastante tienen con no cagarse encima, pobrecicos.

Si el Madrid firma el acta del partido va a ser cómplice de aquellos que le roban y que se van a encargar desde ya de que las imágenes de esa repetición desaparezcan, de que no se rearbitre semejante atropello, y de convencer a todo el mundo de que no vieron lo que vieron porque nunca sucedió. Puritito Ministerio de la Verdad de 1984. Si Floper no se va a encargar de una puñetera vez de defender al club y al madridismo y poner una cabeza de caballo en las camas adecuadas para que se nos respete de una vez por todas, que se vaya a chochear a su casa.

* Ya nadie se acuerda de la de Claver sobre Taylor el año pasado, verdad? Si llega a ganar el Madrid así el año pasado y lo empalma con un triunfo hoy con error arbitral, estamos hablando de Franco hasta el año tresmil. Y mira por donde, va y gana la Farsa las dos veces. El año pasado no queriendo revisar la jugada, y este año revisándola para encontrar lo que no hay... Todo ok, José Luis.


----------



## Chispeante (18 Feb 2019)

Entra dentro de lo aceptable perder contra el Barcelona en una final, tras forzar un prórroga y por una canasta en los últimos segundos. Podía haber sido al contrario y ser nosotros los que hubiéramos levantado la Copa. Ahora mismo el Barça está haciendo las cosas muy bien, la llegada de Pesic ha sido muy positiva para ellos y han subido el nivel competitivo claramente. Lo que hace menos soportable la derrota es haber caído en nuestro campo y después de tener el partido ganado al comienzo del último cuarto. Pero bueno, son ya varias temporadas en las que en estas fechas tenemos un pequeño bajón de juego y al final terminamos a un nivel extraordinario. Vamos a esperar a ver como termina la temporada que todavía podemos llevarnos muchas alegrías.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (18 Feb 2019)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Es que manda cojones



Singleton recibe el pase en posición adelantada, por tanto es fuera de juego no pitado. Y la última jugada del partido es mano clarísima.


----------



## Vinicius Junior (18 Feb 2019)

Por fin el Madrid jugará en la NBA o contra los Looney Toones, lo que ocurra primero.


----------



## spam (18 Feb 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Entra dentro de lo aceptable perder contra el Barcelona en una final, tras forzar un prórroga y por una canasta en los últimos segundos. Podía haber sido al contrario y ser nosotros los que hubiéramos levantado la Copa. Ahora mismo el Barça está haciendo las cosas muy bien, la llegada de Pesic ha sido muy positiva para ellos y han subido el nivel competitivo claramente. Lo que hace menos soportable la derrota es haber caído en nuestro campo y después de tener el partido ganado al comienzo del último cuarto. Pero bueno, son ya varias temporadas en las que en estas fechas tenemos un pequeño bajón de juego y al final terminamos a un nivel extraordinario. Vamos a esperar a ver como termina la temporada que todavía podemos llevarnos muchas alegrías.



Encomiable tu optimismo, pero y cuántos títulos hemos dejado escapar con Laso por no saber sabido administrar ventajas? Ni me acuerdo. Casi diría que no ha habido final que hayamos perdido en la que no haya habido algún momento en que ganáramos de 15.

Por cierto, que desde la 11/12 se han jugado:

47 RMA-FCB en ACB, con 51% de victorias para el RMA y diferencia media de +2,11
11 partidos EL, con 73% de victorias para el RMA y diferencia media de +16,09


----------



## eloy_85 (18 Feb 2019)

por no repetir lo mismo que el resto

hay una falta señalada a Llull creo que en el último cuarto POR LA CARA que no es falta, creo que fue la 2ª de Sergio.
Las consecuencias de esta falta fueron 2 tiros libres que se anotaron los 2
La falta al negro del farsa son 2 tiros libres y dos puntos, es decir, EL MISMO VALOR. Una que no es se la inventan y otra, muy evidente, se la fuman OK

La diferencia con la jugada final es que no se pita en caliente y depende de una decisión, se comprueba detenidamente con var y se decide contra la norma. Es demencial. Y está claro que se toma esa decisión para equilibrar la anterior decisión. 

Al igual que en fútbol, los robos arbitrales son menos robos si el equipo no merece ganar. Como hoy.


----------



## Chispeante (18 Feb 2019)

spam dijo:


> Encomiable tu optimismo, pero y cuántos títulos hemos dejado escapar con Laso por no saber sabido administrar ventajas? Ni me acuerdo. Casi diría que no ha habido final que hayamos perdido en la que no haya habido algún momento en que ganáramos de 15.
> 
> Por cierto, que desde la 11/12 se han jugado:
> 
> ...



Lo de hoy es una chuchería comparado con las dos finales europeas que se perdieron, de forma consecutiva, contra el Olimpiakos de Spanulis, donde íbamos ganado de 15 o 16, y contra el Maccabi del base negro que fichó el Barcelona, cuando la ventaja era seguramente mayor que la que tuvimos frente a los griegos. Aquella final, que se decidió en un prórroga humillante, nos hizo mucha más pupa. Pero los jefes mantuvieron a Laso y al final, sumando títulos y estilo de juego, el balance es más positivo que negativo. A Pablo hay que quererle así, con sus desesperantes defectos, pero con sus innegables virtudes. Los hay con más nombre y prestigio, pero aún recuerdo el fiasco de Messina. 

No hay que olvidar que este año hemos perdido a Donci, que su sustituto y compatriota no está rindiendo como necesitamos, que Felipe y Rudy son un año más viejos y que LLull no es el que fue antes de la lesión. El Barcelona es un gran equipo, nosotros no estamos en el mejor momento de la temporada y si hay que hacer el ridículo una vez al año, prefiero que sea en un día como hoy.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Feb 2019)

eloy_85 dijo:


> por no repetir lo mismo que el resto
> 
> hay una falta señalada a Llull creo que en el último cuarto POR LA CARA que no es falta, creo que fue la 2ª de Sergio.
> Las consecuencias de esta falta fueron 2 tiros libres que se anotaron los 2
> La falta al negro del farsa son 2 tiros libres y dos puntos, es decir, EL MISMO VALOR. Una que no es se la inventan y otra, muy evidente, se la fuman OK



Recuerdo esa falta y lo absurdisima que me parecio,simplemente el del barca se tira contra llull,que no tiene modo de evitarlo y al estar en bonus pues dos tiritos libres y dos puntitos comodos.Como no es una accion en el ultimo minuto pues estas cosas simplemente se olvidan,pero los arbitros en basket influyen muchisimo...


----------



## spam (18 Feb 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo de hoy es una chuchería comparado con las dos finales europeas que se perdieron, de forma consecutiva, contra el Olimpiakos de Spanulis, donde íbamos ganado de 15 o 16, y contra el Maccabi del base negro que fichó el Barcelona, cuando la ventaja era seguramente mayor que la que tuvimos frente a los griegos. Aquella final, que se decidió en un prórroga humillante, nos hizo mucha más pupa. Pero los jefes mantuvieron a Laso y al final, sumando títulos y estilo de juego, el balance es más positivo que negativo. A Pablo hay que quererle así, con sus desesperantes defectos, pero con sus innegables virtudes. Los hay con más nombre y prestigio, pero aún recuerdo el fiasco de Messina.
> 
> No hay que olvidar que este año hemos perdido a Donci, que su sustituto y compatriota no está rindiendo como necesitamos, que Felipe y Rudy son un año más viejos y que LLull no es el que fue antes de la lesión. El Barcelona es un gran equipo, nosotros no estamos en el mejor momento de la temporada y si hay que hacer el ridículo una vez al año, prefiero que sea en un día como hoy.



Se ha hecho el ridículo, y si los árbitros hubieran visto la de Singleton, hubiéramos perdido merecidamente; pero como la han cagado antes, para compensarlo nos han robado después con alevosía cuando tenían el tiempo y las herramientas necesarias para tomar la decisión justa. Lo primero no debe hacernos olvidar lo segundo, y viceversa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Feb 2019)

Otro por aquí que es anormal perdido, se está diciendo que la victoria ha sido justa pero el a lo suyo, les puede el odio (y la estupidez),lo de este además venía de largo ya. 

AL IGNORE


----------



## The Replicant (18 Feb 2019)

bueno pues si con este escándalo conseguimos resucitar este hilo de algo habrá servido...

Lolaso forever


----------



## artemis (18 Feb 2019)

los vikingos que lloran hoy, directamente son unos hijos de puta que no tienen ni idea ni les gusta el baloncesto, en la anterior jugada, se debería haber expulsado al cornudo por agresion.

LOLaso


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Feb 2019)

por cierto,el año pasado hubo una falta mas o menos igual de clara que la de ayer a favor del barca que le dio el titulo y no parece que nadie se indignase tanto...


----------



## Vinicius Junior (18 Feb 2019)

Ojo, que va en serio lo de irse de la ACB.

Ultimátum del Madrid: o despide a los árbitros de la final o el club abandona la ACB

Yo voto por entrar en la UFC.


----------



## artemis (18 Feb 2019)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> Ojo, que va en serio lo de irse de la ACB.
> 
> Ultimátum del Madrid: o despide a los árbitros de la final o el club abandona la ACB
> 
> Yo voto por entrar en la UFC.




Cosa que quedara en una pataleta de llorones y poco mas, alguien duda que el mandril seguira en la ACB? todo esto es para presionar a los arbitros... veo la liga peligrosamente preparada para el Mandril...


----------



## Vinicius Junior (18 Feb 2019)

artemis dijo:


> Cosa que quedara en una pataleta de llorones y poco mas, alguien duda que el mandril seguira en la ACB? todo esto es para presionar a los arbitros... veo la liga peligrosamente preparada para el Mandril...




¿Alguien duda de tu retraso?


----------



## Malattesta (18 Feb 2019)

Hay que salir de la ACB y que se jodan.

A jugar solo Euroliga


----------



## artemis (18 Feb 2019)

Vinicius Junior dijo:


> ¿Alguien duda de tu retraso?



Estas tu, como para llamar retrasado a alguien, ¿te juegas tu cuenta a que el madrid no estará en la proxima liga de la ACB? Venga ten cojones, claro, que un Nov 2018 tiene el mismo valor que una mierda... que al fin al cabo, es lo que terminas siendo...


----------



## Laser Love (18 Feb 2019)

Malattesta dijo:


> Hay que salir de la ACB y que se jodan.
> 
> A jugar solo Euroliga



Cerrad la puerta al salir, “campeones”


----------



## ApoloCreed (18 Feb 2019)

Acaba de escribir alguien que tengo ignorado, que se cuenta?


----------



## elviejo (18 Feb 2019)

Muchos siguen sin enterarse de la gravedad de la última jugada vista por el IR.

Las demás jugadas polémicas son INTERPRETABLES, puede haber errores de apreciación pero en la última del partido, que se revisa, el error es de PREVARICACIÓN o de IGNORANCIA del reglamento. Por eso es inadmisible.

Los árbitros se inventan una canasta inexistente que le da el partido al Barcelona.

Repito. Aquí no se valora la justicia, la moral o si un equipo se lo merecía más que otro.
Si no que los árbitros hacen un error conscientemente o bien desconocen absolutamente su trabajo. De ahí que el Real Madrid pida que no vuelvan a arbitrar más.


----------



## Laser Love (18 Feb 2019)

nada nuevo, comentar tu retraso y poco más


----------



## Laser Love (18 Feb 2019)

elviejo dijo:


> Muchos siguen sin enterarse de la gravedad de la última jugada vista por el IR.
> 
> Las demás jugadas polémicas son INTERPRETABLES, puede haber errores de apreciación pero en la última del partido, que se revisa, el error es de PREVARICACIÓN o de IGNORANCIA del reglamento. Por eso es inadmisible.
> 
> ...



Lo que es inadmisible es q estuviese el madrid a punto de ganar un título por hacer la vista gorda en una falta q hubiese hecho salir a Randolph expulsado. 

Llamais ladrones a quienes no os han dejado robar. Así q por consiguiente estais bien mandados a tomar por culo


----------



## elviejo (18 Feb 2019)

Pero a ver hijo mío.
Tú comentario no tiene nada que ver con lo que yo escribo.

Te repito, las jugadas que ocurren durante todo el partido están sujetas a la interpretación subjetiva arbitral por supuesto en base al reglamento. Un arbitro puede ver o no los pasos de Tomic en su famoso mato, puede ver o no si en un contacto hay más o menos intensidad y en consecuencia pitar falta o no. Pero NUNCA PUEDE IGNORAR O SALTARSE EL REGLAMENTO.

Después de ver el IR se ve claramente que...

*El balón de Tomic toca aro. Por lo tanto es un rebote de Randolph y nunca canasta.*
Esto es el hecho.

EL BARCELONA GANA POR UNA CANASTA QUE SE INVENTAN LOS ÁRBITROS O BIEN POR DESCONOCIMIENTO DEL REGLAMENTO O BIEN POR PREVARICACIÓN

No entro a valorar qué equipo se mereció el partido, ni en términos de justicia, karma y demás. La competición está adulterada y deben rodar cabezas.


----------



## Laser Love (18 Feb 2019)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Acaba de escribir alguien que tengo ignorado, que se cuenta?



Por cierto, deficiente mental, si tienes a alguien en el ignore no tienes ni forma de enterarte. 


elviejo dijo:


> Pero a ver hijo mío.
> Tú comentario no tiene nada que ver con lo que yo escribo.
> 
> Te repito, las jugadas que ocurren durante todo el partido están sujetas a la interpretación subjetiva arbitral por supuesto en base al reglamento. Un arbitro puede ver o no los pasos de Tomic en su famoso mato, puede ver o no si en un contacto hay más o menos intensidad y en consecuencia pitar falta o no. Pero NUNCA PUEDE IGNORAR O SALTARSE EL REGLAMENTO.
> ...



no no, hijo mio.

Solo he dicho q sería de puta risa que el madrid hubiese ganado porque al arbitro no le diese la gana de pitar una falta que la ve hasta cualquiera q no sepa de baloncesto


----------



## elviejo (18 Feb 2019)

Sin duda si los árbitros hubieran actuado correctamente y el Madrid hubiera ganado sería de risa.
Lo que sucedió es que EL BARCELONA GANA CON UNA CANASTA INVENTADA POR LOS ÁRBITROS, lo cual es de pena y evidencia o bien mala fe o bien incompetencia.


----------



## Limón (18 Feb 2019)

El año pasado la puta mafia gano con una falta a Taylor que se vio hasta en la luna..menos los arbitros.

Pero lo de este año ya es tan vergonzoso que por fuerza hay que tomar medidas.

La directiva no tiene opcion, si lo permiten son complices.

O la ACB echa a los arbitros o el Madrid se va,

Ojala el año que viene igual pero en futbol.


----------



## Chichimango (18 Feb 2019)

No creo que abandonemos la ACB, Flóper no es de ese tipo de dirigentes. Seguirá tragando con todo esto porque al final, echando cuentas, la plantilla de baloncesto del Real Madrid es tan superior a las demás que, con robos o sin ellos, se siguen ganando Supercopas y Ligas. El problema vendrá cuando se baje el nivel, entonces los robos tendrán mucho más impacto y volveremos a las épocas del gran Bullock, en las que ganar una Liga era una proeza.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (18 Feb 2019)

Chichimango dijo:


> No creo que abandonemos la ACB, Flóper no es de ese tipo de dirigentes. Seguirá tragando con todo esto porque al final, echando cuentas, la plantilla de baloncesto del Real Madrid es tan superior a las demás que, con robos o sin ellos, se siguen ganando Supercopas y Ligas. El problema vendrá cuando se baje el nivel, entonces los robos tendrán mucho más impacto y volveremos a las épocas del gran Bullock, en las que ganar una Liga era una proeza.



Pues yo no estaría tan seguro. Los grandes de Europa andan desde hace tiempo buscando una Euroliga cerrada y que sea la única competición que jueguen, dejando las ligas nacionales. Cosa lógica, dado que es una pérdida de energía y dinero, con audiencias cada vez peores salvo en Copa y Playoffs.

En Grecia cada poco Olimpiakos y PAO amenazan con pirarse (ojo al escandalazo de su Copa este año), otros juegan las ligas nacionales con el equipo B...

Si tenemos los 30 mejores equipos del mundo en NBA a golpe de click o de mando y los 16 siguientes en Euroliga (y aumentando con el objetivo de 20), pues la verdad es que una liga como la ACB cada vez interesa menos tanto deportiva como económicamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2019)

Laser Love dijo:


> Por cierto, deficiente mental, si tienes a alguien en el ignore no tienes ni forma de enterarte.
> 
> no no, hijo mio.
> 
> Solo he dicho q sería de puta risa que el madrid hubiese ganado porque al arbitro no le diese la gana de pitar una falta que la ve hasta cualquiera q no sepa de baloncesto



Lo que es de puta risa es que tras ese error 3 inútiles delante de una televisión confabulen para corregir su error anterior.


----------



## filets (19 Feb 2019)

Para mi que FP ya ha tomado la decision, y todo es cuestion de manejar los tiempos para que no les acusen de incumplir el contrato


----------



## The Replicant (8 Mar 2019)

bueno pues aprovechemos para reflotar este jilo de baloncesto ya que el furgol...

ayer nos ventilamos como si nada a todo un Fenerbace, pocos equipos habrá que le puedan meter más de 100 points a Obradovic. Parece que Llull vuelve a estar a tope y si Randolph continua a este nivel no hay equipo en Europa que nos pare.

Força Lolaso


----------



## artemis (24 Mar 2019)

Jajajajajaja otro LOLaso los catalinos meandose en la cara de los vikingos en el Palacio de los deportes


----------



## spam (17 May 2019)

Upeo el hilo para vivir este finde de emociones fuertes. A las 21h, clásico europeo contra el CSKA. No somos menos que ninguno de nuestros rivales, y vamos a por todas. Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## artemis (17 May 2019)

spam dijo:


> Upeo el hilo para vivir este finde de emociones fuertes. A las 21h, clásico europeo contra el CSKA. No somos menos que ninguno de nuestros rivales, y vamos a por todas. Hala Madrid!!!



Jajajajajaja LOLaso.... Jajajajajaja menudo ridículo


----------



## Chispeante (17 May 2019)

A este nivel cualquier equipo te puede ganar y puedes ganar a cualquiera. Este año los rusos nos tienen cogida la medida y no hay manera, sobre todo si llegamos igualados al final. No da gustito que te pinten la cara pero es lo que hay y tampoco es un drama. La undécima tendrá que esperar. 
¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## Tubes (17 May 2019)

El mas contento Bartomeu. Por favor que tres árbitros. Deplorable espectáculo. Estos arbitran un partido de la NBA y pitan más de 60 faltas.

Un saludo


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 May 2019)

Esto no es pataleta basada en nada como hacen otros,sencillamente hay que decir que al Madrid le ha echado el arbitraje,es que no hay mas analisis.No les han permitido defender pitando absolutamente cualquier cosa que en la otra zona no hacian,frente a un equipo tan fuerte como CSKA no se puede.Ya incluso cuando ganaban de +10 en el tercer cuarto veia que iban a perder porque se estaban frustrando con el arbitro,les han sacado del partido.

Desde el tapon legal de Tavares que han dado como canasta al principio,que no han querido ni mirar en video,se les veia el plumero.


----------



## Tubes (17 May 2019)

Realmente ha sido escandaloso. En cada cuarto, a los tres minutos el Madrid ya estaba en bonus.


----------



## Chispeante (17 May 2019)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto no es pataleta basada en nada como hacen otros,sencillamente hay que decir que al Madrid le ha echado el arbitraje,es que no hay mas analisis.No les han permitido defender pitando absolutamente cualquier cosa que en la otra zona no hacian,frente a un equipo tan fuerte como CSKA no se puede.Ya incluso cuando ganaban de +10 en el tercer cuarto veia que iban a perder porque se estaban frustrando con el arbitro,les han sacado del partido.



Pues estamos jodidos, porque ya nos sodimizaron en la Copa del Rey. Si Europa nos chotean igual no hay escapatoria...


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 May 2019)

Por algo Nando de Colo en la NBA se comió los mocos y aquí es una figura, allí se permite defender y aquí saca faltas solo con que le rocen, al menos hoy, es que ha sido de risa por momentos... por algo Rudy se ha pillado semejante cabreo, lo dan todo en defensa para que luego el arbitro pite y regale dos puntitos...


----------



## artemis (18 May 2019)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto no es pataleta basada en nada como hacen otros,sencillamente hay que decir que al Madrid le ha echado el arbitraje,es que no hay mas analisis.No les han permitido defender pitando absolutamente cualquier cosa que en la otra zona no hacian,frente a un equipo tan fuerte como CSKA no se puede.Ya incluso cuando ganaban de +10 en el tercer cuarto veia que iban a perder porque se estaban frustrando con el arbitro,les han sacado del partido.
> 
> Desde el tapon legal de Tavares que han dado como canasta al principio,que no han querido ni mirar en video,se les veia el plumero.



Ahora sólo sin llorar... Vas sin bilis joput


----------



## spam (18 May 2019)

42 tiros libres para el CSKA, un dato que lo dice todo. Pero aun así, hay que empezar a hablar de Llull y su 1/10 en triples. Este chico, desde la lesión y haber sido desplazado por Facu, no ha vuelto a ser el mismo.

No es un drama haber caído, pese a todo. Lo que pasa es que les añade presión extra de cara a la ACB, y los precedentes arbitrales no son halagüeños de cara a jugarse la liga ante la farsa.


----------



## spam (18 Jun 2019)

Señores... qué final de partido. Hoy se ha jugado mal, el karate press de la Farsa, Heurtel y los culegiados les habían sacado del partido y ya estaban echando las primeras paladas de tierra sobre el ataúd... pero la fe ha volteado todo en el último instante. 2-0 y ahora a esa cancha turca con todo en contra. Va a ser como cagar un melón, pero se puede. Hala Madrid!!!


----------



## Chispeante (18 Jun 2019)

La temporada ha sido horrenda, y a los del basket se les estaba poniendo una cara de futbolistas que daba miedo. Un título de la ACB no arregla el desastre general del Club, pero sentaría de maravilla si se lo ganamos al Barcelona en su cancha y consiguen volver vivos a Madrid sin que los comités revolucionarios les pasen la hoz por el gaznate.


----------



## Fatty (18 Jun 2019)

spam dijo:


> Señores... qué final de partido. Hoy se ha jugado mal, el karate press de la Farsa, Heurtel y los culegiados les habían sacado del partido y ya estaban echando las primeras paladas de tierra sobre el ataúd... pero la fe ha volteado todo en el último instante. 2-0 y ahora a esa cancha turca con todo en contra. Va a ser como cagar un melón, pero se puede. Hala Madrid!!!



El arbitraje ha sido vergonzoso, con el abuelo Pesic proponiendo un partido noventero a 60 puntos y leña por un tubo. Menos mal que hoy el basket ha sido justo con el que ha propuesto jugar. En Barcelona pueden pasar dos cosas, que el "Palau obre su magia" o que no se levanten del palo que les ha metido el mormon.

Para terminar un par de apuntes, que coño pintaba Reyes saliendo en el ultimo cuarto? mal Laso ahi. Necesitamos hacer cambios este verano, sin volvernos locos pero 2/3 tios top hacen falta.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Jun 2019)

jojojo solo pensar la cara que se les debió quedar a los culerdos me descojono  

lo que no puede ser es que Heurtel nos meta 30 puntazos, si conseguimos tapar ese agujero en el próximo partido aunque sea en su cancha nos los merendamos.

Força Lolaso


----------



## spam (21 Jun 2019)

OE OE OE, 35 LIGAS!!!
Y LA FARSA Y SUS CULEGIADOS Y SU LIGA CORRUPTA A MAMARRRRR HIJOSDEPUTA!!!
Me voy a emborrachar y tal, besos y abrazos a los madridistas de bien y a nuestros muchachos y nuestro mister. Long live Lolaso!!!


----------



## Chichimango (22 Jun 2019)

Grande el Madrid!!! El Lolaso no se acaba nunca, joder. 

Casualidad que había visto los tres primeros y este me lo he perdido, pero bueno, ya veré el resumen por ahí.


----------



## Fatty (22 Jun 2019)

Grande Lolaso!" cobrandose venganza.


----------



## el ruinas II (22 Jun 2019)

no habia visto los primeros partidos pero he visto el cuarto en un bar y fue impresionante, ganar contra los hijos de cienmilputas del farsa y contra los arbitros, y que decir de las hienas que habia en las gradas del palau, yo creo que es la mayor concentracion de hijos de puta biliosos del mundo, que ascazo da esa aficion, me alegro por llull y por laso, lastima que no tengamos dos asi en futbol


----------



## mad2012 (22 Jun 2019)

Felicidades a la familia madridista, días como hoy uno duerme más a gusto. Os quiero hermanos!!!


----------



## qbit (22 Jun 2019)

Campeones de liga invictos en todas las eliminatorias con porculización final al Farsa/VARsa.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (22 Jun 2019)

Pues la ACB ya puede hacerselo mirar, si va a permitir el kárate press y partidos en los que cada canasta cuesta un mundo le auguro un negro futuro a la liga, ya que lo que se trata hoy en día es de vender espectáculo, triples estratosféricos, mates y contraataques.

Lo raro es que me he visto todos los playoffs y la única eliminatoria donde a un equipo se le ha permitido forzar las defensas mucho más allá del límite ha sido a este Barça contra este Madrid que venía de barrer en las dos eliminatorias previas. Cosas de la ACB...


----------



## The Replicant (22 Jun 2019)

Políticamente correcto dijo:


> Lo raro es que me he visto todos los playoffs y la única eliminatoria donde a un equipo se le ha permitido forzar las defensas mucho más allá del límite ha sido a este Barça contra este Madrid



raro?? pero si ya hace tiempo que conocemos esta canción...

Por eso tiene mucho más mérito ganarles la Liga en sus narices delante de unos cuantos culerdos indepes biliosos sacando espumarajos por la boca.

Por cierto, ojalá el abuelo Pesic siga muchos años en el Farça, ayer consiguió cargarse a su mejor jugador Heurtel, dedicando todo un tiempo muerto a pegarle una bronca de cojones delante de las cámaras. Y hace tiempo que ya se cargó a Seraphin que es un pedazo de pivot por contestarle también en una bronca..., por no hablar de los desplantes con los entrevistadores de Movistar Pus...

Puro estilo Farça..., que les den


----------



## Chispeante (22 Jun 2019)

Fatty dijo:


> Grande Lolaso!" cobrandose venganza.



Parece el de los X-Men dirigiendo a su equipo de superhéroes...Llull podría ser Lobezno.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Jun 2019)

Busco video del partido de ayer completo y por el momento Google y Youtube arrojan aún más resultados del estilo "impresionante Barça no se rinde. BRUTAL. ÉPICO." relativos al tercer partido que otra cosa. Aunque del cuarto también hay del estilo "Real Madrid consigue su única alegría con este titulillo de mierda" (cita casi fiel del diario ABC de Madrid)

¿Alguien me pasa un enlace? (Según parece, el criterio arbitral con respecto al juego duro también se puede calificar de BRUTAL)


----------



## cebollo (22 Jun 2019)

En mi vida había visto a un jugador como Tavares en el baloncesto europeo. Otros grandullones parecidos (Tachenko, Dueñas, incluso Sabonis) eran más pesados y con menos cintura. Tavares es que llega a taponar todos los tiros cercanos por muy rápido que muevan el balón, obliga al rival a tirar de fuera siempre. Y si fallan pilla el rebote. Es un Mutombo.

Y la carrera de Tomic, más de una década entre Real Madrid y Barcelona para ganar una o dos ligas, alguna copa del Rey y ninguna Copa de Europa solo es comparable al Luis Enrique futbolista. Gafe total.


----------



## Tubes (22 Jun 2019)

Pues señores, ya tenemos aquí la quinta del Lolaso 8.0. Un título totalmente merecido y ganado a un Barcelona que sabiéndose inferior solo jugó a un baloncesto de hace veinte años y a dar leña. Laso le ganó totalmente la partida a Pesic, con dos jugadores determinantes, Campazzo y Tavares. 

Honor y gloria para este grupo de jugadores y todos los que han formado el Lolaso desde hace ocho años. 

¡Hala Madrid!


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (22 Jun 2019)

Os reto a que entréis en www.sport.es donde supuestamente se da información deportiva del Barça y encontréis algo sobre el partido de ayer … después hablan de fair play, catalanes de mierda.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Jun 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> En mi vida había visto a un jugador como Tavares en el baloncesto europeo




ni lo veremos, Tavares es un lujazo que cayó del cielo de rebote, gracias a que se lesionó el armario Kuzmic, la vida te da sorpresas...

creo que ha renovado por cinco temporadas, mientras tengamos a esta bestia parda bajo los aros y no se lo lleven los usanos tenemos muchísimo ganado, la movilidad y agilidad que tiene para su altura es una cosa fuera de lo normal


----------



## Tubes (22 Jun 2019)

directivo AIG dijo:


> ni lo veremos, Tavares es un lujazo que cayó del cielo de rebote, gracias a que se lesionó el armario Kuzmic, la vida te da sorpresas...
> 
> creo que ha renovado por cinco temporadas, mientras tengamos a esta bestia parda bajo los aros y no se lo lleven los usanos tenemos muchísimo ganado, la movilidad y agilidad que tiene para su altura es una cosa fuera de lo normal




Tavares movilidad


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Jun 2019)

Políticamente correcto dijo:


> Pues la ACB ya puede hacerselo mirar, si va a permitir el kárate press y partidos en los que cada canasta cuesta un mundo le auguro un negro futuro a la liga, ya que lo que se trata hoy en día es de vender espectáculo, triples estratosféricos, mates y contraataques.
> 
> Lo raro es que me he visto todos los playoffs y la única eliminatoria donde a un equipo se le ha permitido forzar las defensas mucho más allá del límite ha sido a este Barça contra este Madrid que venía de barrer en las dos eliminatorias previas. Cosas de la ACB...



ERa la única opción que tenían dar ostias, lo del espectáculo y tal no interesa a la ACB, está muerta. Si pitan las faltas lo normal es que pierdan los indepes por 15-20 puntos.
Recuerde la final de copa de este año, ya ni con cámaras se cortan.


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Jun 2019)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Os reto a que entréis en www.sport.es donde supuestamente se da información deportiva del Barça y encontréis algo sobre el partido de ayer … después hablan de fair play, catalanes de mierda.



A ver si tiene cojones de encontrar el día después del madrid ganar la octava algo relacionado con la final de la champiñones ligggggggg, ya se que han pasado años, pero hubo unos años que ese día no existía la final de esa competición.
Es la costumbre de los panfletos paleodeportivos.

De la sección acb del panfleto indepe:
*"Thompkins, con un triple abría de nuevo la diferencia a cuatro para el Madrid (30-34), bien secundado por un Tavares que hacía mucho daño en el rebote ofensivo* y daba segundas opciones a los de Laso.* El congoleño cerró el primer tiempo con dos tiros* libres y permitía al Madrid controlar el marcador al descanso (33-37) en un partido abierto. "


----------



## Ulises 33 (22 Jun 2019)

cebollo dijo:


> En mi vida había visto a un jugador como Tavares en el baloncesto europeo. Otros grandullones parecidos (Tachenko, Dueñas, incluso Sabonis) eran más pesados y con menos cintura. Tavares es que llega a taponar todos los tiros cercanos por muy rápido que muevan el balón, obliga al rival a tirar de fuera siempre. Y si fallan pilla el rebote. Es un Mutombo.
> 
> Y la carrera de Tomic, más de una década entre Real Madrid y Barcelona para ganar una o dos ligas, alguna copa del Rey y ninguna Copa de Europa solo es comparable al Luis Enrique futbolista. Gafe total.



Tampoco se pase, Sabonis antes de la lesión estaba diez kms por encima de TAvares en general, ojala este chaval se acerque a SAbonis en cuanto a la tarea ofensiva. Recuerde que Sabonis jugó en la Nba cojo.
De Tomic, me voy a quedar con las ganas de que le piten las faltas que hacen en los bloqueos, ya se que hoy en día en el bloqueo se permite casi todo, pero lo de este hombre ya es de traca.


----------



## qbit (23 Jun 2019)

Cierto. Sabonis fue rompedor en su agilidad para lo grande que era. Recuerdo cómo plantaba cara con su selección a EE.UU. machacando el aro. Lo tengo grabado en la memoria. Lástima que el resto de su selección no estaba tan a la altura (lo cual es lógico).


----------



## Woden (23 Jun 2019)

Y no te olvides de su visión de juego, propia de un base.


----------



## Woden (29 Jun 2019)

Qué mierda es esta de que Mirotic puede ir al Farça? WTF


----------



## spam (30 Jun 2019)

Woden dijo:


> Qué mierda es esta de que Mirotic puede ir al Farça? WTF



Está por ver, pero fuentes serias de la NBA le dan pábulo al rumor. La verdad es que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza renunciar a ganar en torno a 14-15 millones en la NBA teniendo buenos números y rol, para volver a Europa y en vez de al equipo que te formó, irse ni más ni menos que a la farsa.

A nivel deportivo, siendo un buen jugador a nivel de stats, nunca me ha gustado porque siempre se encogía en los momentos calientes. Pero me parecería una afrenta muy gorda al club que lo formó y lo puso en el mapa. Muy escaldado debió salir de aquel final de temporada tras la F4 de Milán, y mucha bilis ha debido guardar dentro para hacer esto.

En fin, que mame muy fuerte dentro de un año, y ya.


----------



## Woden (30 Jun 2019)

Desde luego demostraría ser un hidepú de nivel superior aun a Luis Enrique.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Jun 2019)

suena muy raro para un jugador que tiene bastante cartel y buenos números en la NBA ,
como Santo Tomás hasta que no lo vea no creeré

A ver si al final va a ser una estrategia para conseguir un buen contrato allí, como sea esto me voy a descojonar vivo


----------



## Chispeante (30 Jun 2019)

Pensemos en el factor Lolaso...que es una persona con unas manías desesperantes. El amigo Willi Hernangomez es otro al que no le deben de quedar muchas ganas de volver al Madrid si en el banquillo sigue Pableras. Además tampoco debemos olvidarnos del Chacho que nos dejó para irse a hacer las Américas y regresó a Europa son pasar por Madrid para integrarse en las filas de nuestro mayor enemigo continental.


----------



## spam (30 Jun 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pensemos en el factor Lolaso...que es una persona con unas manías desesperantes. El amigo Willi Hernangomez es otro al que no le deben de quedar muchas ganas de volver al Madrid si en el banquillo sigue Pableras. Además tampoco debemos olvidarnos del Chacho que nos dejó para irse a hacer las Américas y regresó a Europa son pasar por Madrid para integrarse en las filas de nuestro mayor enemigo continental.



No te lo compro, hamijo Chispeante. Precisamente el Chacho estaba desahuciado y en modo Chucho con Messina y fue con Lolaso con quien se puso en órbita. Willy también tuvo que soportar su dosis de lasinas (igual que Lukita), pero siempre ha mostrado madridismo una vez se ha marchado. Ahí le tenías en primera fila en el palacio en la final ACB.

Lolaso tiene sus cosillas que nos desesperan a todos en algún momento... pero tras ocho años hay que admitir que compensa con creces. Quizá es simplemente que Mirotic, aunque estuvo años con nosotros, nunca fue de los nuestros. No hay que darle muchas más vueltas.

PD: y el Chacho... es otro que también es especialito. Pero ambos le deben mucho más al Real que viceversa.


----------



## Woden (30 Jun 2019)

El Lolaso es cierto que ha desquiciado a más de un jugador aprovechable de forma absurda - estuvo a un tris de cargarse a Randolph también.
Pero el cabrón sigue ganando, así que mientras gane habrá que tragar con sus manías y gostosamente.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Jun 2019)

Woden dijo:


> estuvo a un tris de cargarse a Randolph también.



a Randolph lo ha recuperado para la causa de manera acojonante. 

Soy el primero que me he convertido a la religión Lolasista, después de algunas dudas al principio eso si, pero el cabron ha conseguido hacer un equipo en el que todos tienen su papel, con más minutos o menos, pero todo el mundo aporta, y los resultados lo avalan.

Lolaso es mi pastor y tal


----------



## Chispeante (30 Jun 2019)

Vaya, parece ser que Felipe Reyes se ha metido en mi cuenta y ha escrito un mensaje muy desafortunado, que no comparto en absoluto, sobre Don Pablo Laso... Hala Madrid y larga vida al Lasismo


----------



## Woden (30 Jun 2019)

directivo AIG dijo:


> a Randolph lo ha recuperado para la causa de manera acojonante.
> 
> Soy el primero que me he convertido a la religión Lolasista, después de algunas dudas al principio eso si, pero el cabron ha conseguido hacer un equipo en el que todos tienen su papel, con más minutos o menos, pero todo el mundo aporta, y los resultados lo avalan.
> 
> Lolaso es mi pastor y tal



Si, lo ha recuperado cuando tras el final de campaña del año pasado yo no daba un duro por el.

Lolaso o muerte. Venceremos.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Jul 2019)

bueno pues de momento hemos fichado a Mickey Mouse para sustituir al titán Ayón y Laprovittola para reforzar el puesto de base. No está mal pero parece que el Farça está tirando la casa por la ventana:


se confirma lo de Mirotic (todavia no lo entiendo), Brandon Davis, Higgins, dicen que también Abrines..., lo que me deja más tranquilo es que sigue el abuelo Pesic...


Como lo veis?


----------



## Woden (7 Jul 2019)

Creo que Flo debería sacársela y ficharse algo potente para joder a la Farsa.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Jul 2019)

Woden dijo:


> Creo que Flo debería sacársela y ficharse algo potente para joder a la Farsa.



De Colo hubiera estado bien pero se ha adelantado Fenerbace 

tampoco hay tanta cosa disponible en el mercado


----------



## Woden (7 Jul 2019)

Si han fichado a Lapprovitola y al negro este semipivot, convendría en pillar un escolta alero anotador pero de verdad.
Que Rudy, Llull y el mormón empiezan a ser viejunos.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (7 Jul 2019)

No descartemos que el Chacho vuelva, parece que no va a ejercer la opción con CSKA y de momento tiene ofertas de Valencia y Unicaja. Habría exceso de bases, pero a mi Lapro, quitando este año muy bueno, no me ha entusiasmado cuando le he visto jugar otras temporadas. 



Woden dijo:


> Si han fichado a Lapprovitola y al negro este semipivot, convendría en pillar un escolta alero anotador pero de verdad.
> Que Rudy, Llull y el mormón empiezan a ser viejunos.



Pues Fredette se viene a Europa, parece que a PAO, y siempre me ha gustado este jugador, pero como decía Montes el talento siempre está bajo sospecha.


----------



## spam (7 Jul 2019)

Yo sí me conformo con Lapro. El Chacho ya es agua pasada. Lo único que pediría es un alero top, preferiblemente europeo o cotonou porque ya tenemos 3 extras (a no ser que cedan a Deck).


----------



## The Replicant (7 Jul 2019)

jojojo empieza bien Mirotic, sigue asi chaval 

El peculiar primer saludo de Mirotic como culé que ha creado controversia


----------



## Woden (7 Jul 2019)

spam dijo:


> Yo sí me conformo con Lapro. El Chacho ya es agua pasada. Lo único que pediría es un alero top, preferiblemente europeo o cotonou porque ya tenemos 3 extras (a no ser que cedan a Deck).



A Deck y al chaval esloveno les convendría una cesión.
Así que lo suyo sería traerse un alero top de verdad.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Jul 2019)

Bueno pues ya se ha presentado Mickey, la verdad es que tiene bastante buena pinta, experiencia NBA y tal, a ver si sale bueno.


Por poco bien que salga junto con Tavares al Farça en la pintura nos lo comemos con patatas, mucho fichaje de cara a la galeria pero se quedan solo con Tomic y Pustovyi que es bastante limitadillo como cincos puros. Se ve que se les ha acabado el presupuesto para fichar un pivot con cara y ojos, me nutre


----------



## Woden (16 Jul 2019)

Un alero necesitamos.

Hoy he leido que interesaba Juancho pero no para este año sino para el que viene.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Sep 2019)

bueno hamijos hoy empieza ya esto y podemos ganar el primer titulo de la temporada aunque no será tan fácil como contra el Fuencagada.

La verdad es que el equipo tiene muy buena pinta. Con las incorporaciones el Lolaso ha dado en el clavo: Laprovittola ya sobradamente contrastado en ACB y lo que he visto de Mickey hasta el momento me ha gustado mucho.

También creo que el mundial le ha ido bien a Llull a modo de pretemporada, a ver si este año está más fino.

Aunque hay que ir con cuidado con el Farça que ha tirado la casa por la ventana, aunque tengo mis dudas de que el abuelo Pesic consiga ensamblar las piezas con el alzheimer


----------



## Woden (22 Sep 2019)

HAHAHA. De momento la Farsa de Mirotic continúa mamando.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Sep 2019)

Y con loleantes abucheos constantes


----------



## Woden (22 Sep 2019)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y con loleantes abucheos constantes



Muy merecidos. Menudo mercenario de mierda ha resultado ser.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Sep 2019)

pues primer título de la temporada. Al principio parecia que iba a ser fácil pero el Farça ha remontado y ha ido justillo, grande el Facu y todos en general menos Randolph que tenia el dia cruzado  . Ni Mirotic ni Higgins, la estrella del Farça ha sido Brandon Davies, pedazo de pivot.

Bueno empezamos bien la temporada, me nutre


----------



## spam (22 Sep 2019)

No implica desde luego que vaya a ser la tónica de los siguientes enfrentamientos contra la Farsa, pero desde luego nos nutre y siempre es mejor empezar ganando que al revés.

El Lolaso tiene la ventaja de estar muy conjuntado y las nuevas piezas han encajado bien. Y aparte de los que habéis dicho, ojo a Deck, que ha vuelto del mundial con mucha confianza, y hoy ha aguantado el emparejamiento con Karabatic perfectamente.

La farsa tiene buenos mimbres y se irán conjuntando, pero se les puede meter mano y no ganarán sin bajar del autobús como pensaban muchos.


----------



## Woden (22 Sep 2019)

Si, Deck está muy bien el tío. Si mantiene la línea será básico.


----------



## The Replicant (3 Oct 2019)

mecaguen Vomistar y su puñetera madre, ahora resulta que no dan la Euroliga, hijos de puta


----------



## Políticamente correcto (3 Oct 2019)

The Comedian dijo:


> mecaguen Vomistar y su puñetera madre, ahora resulta que no dan la Euroliga, hijos de puta



Piratas del Basket - Más información, más rápido

Tienen buenas noticias sobre basket, y tal vez encuentre alguna sección interesante (guiño guiño).


----------



## clemenzzza (3 Oct 2019)

The Comedian dijo:


> mecaguen Vomistar y su puñetera madre, ahora resulta que no dan la Euroliga, hijos de puta



Dazn el primer mes es gratis.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Políticamente correcto (3 Oct 2019)

Cada vez que sale la segunda unidad Fener se viene arriba. Se nota que Nico no está acoplado todavía.


----------



## Woden (3 Oct 2019)

Campazzo es dios en la tierra.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Oct 2019)

clemenzzza dijo:


> Dazn el primer mes es gratis.



O sea que me voy a tener que apuntar al puto DAZN , como va esto, solo se puede ver por internet?


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (4 Oct 2019)

Hecha cuenta en DAZN, en nada a tomar por culo Movistar con su ligas adulteradas y su mierdas progres.
Al Madrid le retransmiten Piti Hurtado y Lalo Alzueta, un gustazo, sobre todo por no tener que escuchar al insoportable Carnicero y a la cuota de Amaya Valdemoro.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Oct 2019)

Simenon dijo:


> Hecha cuenta en DAZN, en nada a tomar por culo Movistar con su ligas adulteradas y su mierdas progres.
> Al Madrid le retransmiten Piti Hurtado y Lalo Alzueta, un gustazo, sobre todo por no tener que escuchar al insoportable Carnicero y a la cuota de Amaya Valdemoro.



joder macho, pues solo por esto me parece que me voy a dar de alta pero ya


----------



## Woden (4 Oct 2019)

Y qué cuesta la historia esta?


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (4 Oct 2019)

Woden dijo:


> Y qué cuesta la historia esta?



9,99 euros al mes, con 1 mes gratis. Sin permanencia.


----------



## Woden (4 Oct 2019)

Sólo para el basket? A cagar a la vía.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (4 Oct 2019)

El Real Madrid se refuerza con el regreso de Salah Mejri


----------



## The Replicant (6 Oct 2019)

Triunfo justillo ayer en Tenerife. Lo mejor es que Llull está a tope, el mundial a modo de pretemporada ha ido de perlas.  


Y el bombazo es la vuelta de Mehri , me nutre. Junto con Tavares vamos a dar auténtico pánico en la zona. Por lo que he leido el Lolaso quiere cargarse a Thompkins y desplazar a Mickey al puesto de 4, lo cual estará bastante bien.


Por cierto que ayer se marcó un matazo estilo “Air” Jordan Mickey, me está sorprendiendo gratamente este jugador.


El Lolaso es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Nov 2019)

bronca del abuelo Pesic a sus jugadores en el vestuario después del partido de ayer de Euroliga

Se oían desde fuera: los gritos de Pesic tras perder en Madrid

me nutre, con el equipazo que tiene..., como se le hinchen los cojones a Mirotic el abuelo va a salir volando hasta el asilo de una patada en el culo.

No vi el partido pero por lo que he leido el Lolaso le comió la tostada al abuelo como no podia ser de otra manera


----------



## The Replicant (14 Feb 2020)

refloto este jilo de los abismos para comentar la Copa del Rey.

Buen partido ayer contra Bilbao, muy igualado hasta la media parte.

Y al tercer cuarto resucitó...Sergio Llull, con el arreón de Llull ya nos fuimos y no pudieron volver a meterse en el partido. Partidazo de Deck y de Tavares, que cuando está en pista no se escapa un puto rebote.

La semifinal contra Valencia va a ser complicada pero hay que meterse en la final y llevársela para casa.

Gran noticia que el Farça ya ha sido eliminado con lo cual no nos pueden robar otra vez.


----------



## Woden (14 Feb 2020)

Ayer me dio casi mas placer el avre jrandre que le hizo el Valencia al Farsa y al traidor de Mirotic que ganáramos al Bilbao.


----------



## Woden (16 Feb 2020)

Otra copa a la saca y con contundencia.


----------



## Chichimango (16 Feb 2020)

A la hora de la verdad estos no fallan, vaya máquinas.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Feb 2020)

In Lolaso we trust.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Feb 2020)

nos los hemos comido con patatas tanto a Valencia en la semi como a Unicaja en la final, tenemos un equipazo, con el mejor base de europa y el mejor pivot, hay que ir a por todas, forza Lolaso


----------



## Políticamente correcto (16 Feb 2020)

Y aún hay gente que tiene los huevo de criticar a Laso cada vez que se pierde. Pronto se olvidan las épocas de Messina y de cuando nos ganaba el Barça de 20 cada partido, no digamos ya catar un trofeo.

Grande el lolaso forever.


----------



## Woden (16 Feb 2020)

Cuando llegó el Lolaso yo no daba dos duros por él y me cagaba en mi (y en su) estirpe, pero tras la primera copa del rey que consiguió empecé a creer y ahora para mí es Dios en la tierra.

Lo que ha hecho este hombre en el Madrid es del nivel de Ferrándiz o Lolo. AMO. Que siga hasta que se jubile.


----------



## spam (16 Feb 2020)

Gran victoria, y 28 copas en 84 ediciones (1 de cada 3, que se dice pronto). Y además, ganada jugando al lolaso más puro, metralleta en ataque y bajando el culo en defensa durante los 40 minutos. Muy muy orgulloso de este equipo. Y rendido nuevamente a los pies de don Jaycee Carroll. No creo que volvamos a ver a un jugador así. Llevo todo el año empezando a echarlo de menos para cuando se retire a final de temporada (snif).


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Feb 2020)

La difícil misión de Pablo Laso para su Real Madrid (y no es ganar otro título)

El entrenador necesita convencer a Jaycee Carroll para que continúe otra temporada en el club. Su entorno quiere regresar a Estados Unidos y él duda si dejar ya la ACB

La difícil misión de Pablo Laso para su Real Madrid (y no es ganar otro título)


----------



## The Replicant (17 Feb 2020)

si Carroll decide retirarse lo echaremos de menos evidentemente, pero tenemos recambio: Prepelic lo está rompiendo en la Penya este año y es un tirador letal. La era lolasiana tiene el futuro asegurado, mientras no vengan los usanos y nos quiten a alguna pieza clave (ahora mismo Campazzo y Tavares son insustituibles), este equipo va a seguir haciendo historia


----------



## The Replicant (4 Jun 2020)

bueno parece que está cerca de reanudarse la liga, que os parece el formato propuesto?

Fase Final Liga Endesa: fechas, horarios, grupos y calendario de partidos de la ACB

teniendo en cuenta de que no va a haber Euroliga, hay que ir a por la liga con todo, la solución adoptada me parece bastante atractiva


----------



## MasterChiefXbox (4 Jun 2020)

The Replicant dijo:


> bueno parece que está cerca de reanudarse la liga, que os parece el formato propuesto?
> 
> Fase Final Liga Endesa: fechas, horarios, grupos y calendario de partidos de la ACB
> 
> teniendo en cuenta de que no va a haber Euroliga, hay que ir a por la liga con todo, la solución adoptada me parece bastante atractiva



Muy bien, yo soy del San Pablo Burgos... Primera final que aspiramos en la historia.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Jun 2020)

No está mal el formato, aunque esto apesta a culé que tira para atrás.


----------



## Woden (4 Jun 2020)

Me da la misma impresión.


----------



## artemis (26 Jun 2020)

JAJAJAJA LOLaso... Donde está @spam o directivo aig? O el tonto de @ApoloCreed o @Limón


----------



## The Replicant (26 Jun 2020)

MasterChiefXbox dijo:


> Muy bien, yo soy del San Pablo Burgos... Primera final que aspiramos en la historia.



Felicidades
A ver si eliminais al Farça el domingo


----------



## MasterChiefXbox (27 Jun 2020)

The Replicant dijo:


> Felicidades
> A ver si eliminais al Farça el domingo



Gracias!! Lo veo difícil que nos salga todo perfecto y a ellos mal partido, peri no imposible, aun asi ya es un exito lo logrado..


----------



## The Replicant (27 Jun 2020)

MasterChiefXbox dijo:


> Gracias!! Lo veo difícil que nos salga todo perfecto y a ellos mal partido, peri no imposible, aun asi ya es un exito lo logrado..



desde luego que el Burgos ha sido la revelación del torneo, y tiene un equipillo arreglado y un muy buen entrenador.

Contra el Farça si consiguen parar a Mirotic, cosa complicada, y les sale un buen partido, pueden tener opciones.

En cuanto al Madrid, ha venido pensando que esto iba a ser fácil y ha resultado que aquí el más tonto hace relojes. Han tirado por la borda el trabajo de toda la temporada.


----------



## Dodoria Virtual Reloaded (27 Jun 2020)

Vaya LOL si gana la ACB el San Pablo Burgos


----------



## spam (29 Jun 2020)

artemis dijo:


> JAJAJAJA LOLaso... Donde está @spam o directivo aig? O el tonto de @ApoloCreed o @Limón



Aún se me llevan los demonios. No se puede justificar un fiasco así.
Espero que se decidan a hacer los cambios que se necesitan, pero señales como la renovación de Felipón son inquietantes.


----------



## spam (1 Jul 2020)

Pues la Farsa tampoco ha ganado la liga. Eso sí que es un fracaso sin paliativos, perder todos y cada uno de los títulos tras semejante desembolso. Un saludo a Karabatic.

El Lolaso está tras Zizic como suplente de Tavares, podría salir Mickey. Pero hay que gastarse más panoja todavía en el exterior.


----------



## Woden (1 Jul 2020)

Zizic es un buen fichaje. A ver si se ficha algo de nivel por fuera


----------



## Chispeante (1 Jul 2020)

Woden dijo:


> Zizic es un buen fichaje. A ver si se ficha algo de nivel por fuera



Hay que fichar bastante por fuera, porque ni Campazzo ni Deck, que podrían irse a la NBA, ni Llull, Carrol y Rudy, que ya dan para lo que dan y no van a mejorar precisamente, difícilmente pueden ser la base y la referencia del equipo. 

Por otro lado Mirotic y Tomic a lo suyo. Un tipo como el croata, con sus facultades y medidas que no lleve un lustro ganando dólares ricos en América por algo será. A Nico ya lo conocíamis en Madrid, un talentazo, un grandísimo jugador, pero no un líder.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Jul 2020)

a tomar por culo el Farça, Pesic cubriéndose de gloria dejando en pista a Mirotic con 4 faltas, gracias abuelo, no esperaba menos.

En cuanto al Madrid, pues también un fiasco. A ver finalmente quien se queda y quien se va. Buen fichaje el de Zizic.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Jul 2020)

no han tardado en cargarse al abuelo:

El Barcelona prescinde de Pesic y piensa en Jasikevicius

si fichan a Jasikevicius entonces si que no me hace ninguna gracia


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Jul 2020)

Tomic al Juventud.
Kalinic al Valencia.


----------



## The Replicant (27 Ago 2020)

bueno, a ver si este penoso esperpento en que se ha convertido la NBA sirve para que el Facu recapacite y se quede con nosotros

yo no pienso ver ni un puto partido más de esos negratas multimillonarios descerebrados, ojala se hundan en la puta miseria


----------



## spam (12 Sep 2020)

Pues se nos ha echado encima la temporada... hoy empieza la Supercopa, semis vs Tenerife.
A ver si un día de estos puedo hacer un scouting de la plantilla. Id animándoos vosotros también.
Spoiler: Zizic se fue a Maccabi :facepalm:


----------



## Woden (12 Sep 2020)

No tengo muchas expectativas para esta temporada. 
A ver si Alocén y Abalde se acoplan y empiezan a producir porque son el futuro.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Sep 2020)

spam dijo:


> Zizic se fue a Maccabi



pues si, un fail en toda regla. 

A ver a quien traen de pivot ahora, a estas alturas chungo, algún resto de serie en oferta, es que tampoco hay más

La verdad es que esta temporada con Jasikevicius el Farça va a ser diferente, vamos a ver


----------



## spam (12 Sep 2020)

Woden dijo:


> No tengo muchas expectativas para esta temporada.
> A ver si Alocén y Abalde se acoplan y empiezan a producir porque son el futuro.



Ten más esperanza, hombre... algo rascaremos. Y Alocén y Abalde son grandes fichajes, y Garuba ha crecido.


----------



## spam (12 Sep 2020)

spam dijo:


> Ten más esperanza, hombre... algo rascaremos. Y Alocén y Abalde son grandes fichajes, y Garuba ha crecido.



Ha crecido como jugador, quicir, no en estatura


----------



## spam (12 Sep 2020)

Pues creo que no podré ver la semifinal del Lolaso, pero he visto el Baskonia-Farsa y he visto a los culerdos bastante solventes, aunque el final haya sido más o menos apretado (ya habían roto el partido en el 3er cuarto con varios triples de Abrines y el Baskonia siempre ha ido a remolque).

Subrayar su intensidad defensiva (en el caso de gente como Oriola se traduce en patente de corso arbitral para repartir hachazos) y la novedad de Calvathes, que tiene una muñeca de madera que permite flotarle a menudo, pero todo lo demás lo hace bien.

A ver el Lolaso qué tal, ojo con Tenerife que son buenos.


----------



## Woden (12 Sep 2020)

spam dijo:


> Ha crecido como jugador, quicir, no en estatura



Pues nos hubiera ido bien que hubiera crecido unos centímetros más también.

En general, viendo como se ha reforzado el Barça, no estoy confiante.
Si Campazzo se queda toda la temporada todavía tenemos algo que hacer, sino nos podemos dar por jodidos.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Sep 2020)

bueno, pues ya tenemos el primer clásico servido.

Grandes fichajes los de Abalde y Alocén, muy buenos minutos ayer de los dos, tenemos estas posiciones sobradamente cubiertas. Que partidazo de Rodolfo, este tio cada año mejora.

Lo que falta como agua de mayo en un pivot para dar descanso a Tavares, a ver con que nos sorprende el Lolaso, pero va a ser complicado.

Pues a ver que pasa con el Farça que de momento es una incógnita. A Calvathes hay que hacerlo tirar de 3 como sea, lanza unas piedras con las que se podría construir una catedral. No así a Abrines que no hay que dejarle ni medio centímetro, ayer se cargó a Baskonia él solito.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Sep 2020)

joder que sufrimiento, Rodolfo follándose al Farça una vez más,

a mamarla hijos de puta


----------



## Chispeante (13 Sep 2020)

El primer título de la temporada que sabe bien rico y ante el Barcelona. Les estamos traumando como hicieron ellos con nosotros antes de Laso...incluso más. Lástima las Copas del Rey que nos tangaron y las Ligas ACB que dejamos escapar. Don Pablo, Llull, Rudy y demás, ya son históricos a la altura de Corbalán, Martín y Lolo.


----------



## spam (13 Sep 2020)

CAMPEONES, CARAJO!!!


----------



## Woden (13 Sep 2020)

Hostias, no he podido verlo, gratísima noticia. A mamarla los culerdos y la rata balcánica traidora.


----------



## spam (15 Sep 2020)

Si os interesa apuntaros a una Fantasy de la ACB, pasad por este hilo: Liga jugonesacb.com (FANTASY PACO LIGA ACB)


----------



## The Replicant (15 Sep 2020)

spam dijo:


> Si os interesa apuntaros a una Fantasy de la ACB, pasad por este hilo: Liga jugonesacb.com (FANTASY PACO LIGA ACB)



yo es que no soy mucho de fantasys pero me nutre que se haga una de la ACB en vez de la mierda/progre BLM de la NBA, que les den muchisimo por el culo

a ver si el Facu recapacita y se queda con nosotros


----------



## artemis (15 Sep 2020)

spam dijo:


> Si os interesa apuntaros a una Fantasy de la ACB, pasad por este hilo: Liga jugonesacb.com (FANTASY PACO LIGA ACB)



no te cansas???


----------



## spam (15 Sep 2020)

artemis dijo:


> no te cansas???



Venga, dime cuál es tu nick, que no te he reconocido... dame una pista, qué pick tienes?


----------



## artemis (16 Sep 2020)

spam dijo:


> Venga, dime cuál es tu nick, que no te he reconocido... dame una pista, qué pick tienes?



Sabes que no voy a participar por mas que me lo pidas como lo haceis los madridistas...


----------



## The Replicant (19 Oct 2020)

alguien entiende esto de que por un jugador que dé positivo se tiene que suspender el partido??

El positivo de Causeur obliga a suspender el Bilbao-Madrid


----------



## Woden (19 Oct 2020)

Ni puta idea. Yo también me he quedado flipado.


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2020)

@spam Jo puta, tienes abandonado el hilo.. LOLaso


----------



## The Replicant (24 Oct 2020)

no vi el partido, pero perder en Euroliga en la situación que estamos contra el Farça sin Mirotic no es una buena noticia,

este año no nos comemos una mierda


----------



## Chispeante (24 Oct 2020)

Pues si, la cosa pinta mal, es una temporada "especial" y al igual que en el fútbol, de Europa nos olvidamos y la única opción es centrarse en la ACB por si poco a poco vamos subiendo de nivel y al resto les entra la pájara. Han sido los mejores años del Madrid de basket de las últimas décadas y ahora toca reconstruir y esperar.


----------



## spam (24 Oct 2020)

artemis dijo:


> @spam Jo puta, tienes abandonado el hilo.. LOLaso



Ayer sólo vi la primera parte. Me hicieron cambiar de canal para ver algo "para todos los públicos" y casi me hicieron un favor...
Casi me da la sensación de que si hubiera jugado Karabatic hubiera habido más partido.

Como mencioné en el hilo del fútbol, esto apesta a fin de ciclo, y la putada es que con la situación económica, la directiva ha optado, en lugar de por dar sepultura al cadáver (hacer los cambios necesarios para iniciar la transición), por dejarlo corromper a la intemperie. Esta temporada se va a hacer muy larga... lo mejor que puede pasar es que se concrete cuanto antes la marcha del Facu, porque su cabeza ya no está aquí y tal como está él y el equipo, ya no compensa estar pagándole un dineral.

Este año hay que dar minutos para que Alocén, Abalde, Garuba y demás gente con recorrido puedan crecer; y a final de temporada, dar las gracias a varios dinosaurios y sustituirlos por jugadores contrastados y en su prime. Paciencia y apretar los dientes.


----------



## artemis (24 Oct 2020)

spam dijo:


> Ayer sólo vi la primera parte. Me hicieron cambiar de canal para ver algo "para todos los públicos" y casi me hicieron un favor...



Si, porque ver con más gente una sesión humillación con violación anal sin vaselina no es plato de gusto


----------



## spam (24 Oct 2020)

artemis dijo:


> Si, porque ver con más gente una sesión humillación con violación anal sin vaselina no es plato de gusto



Había menores delante, no era plan...


----------



## spam (23 Nov 2020)

Bueno, pues hoy se ha cerrado una etapa, comienza la era d.C. (después de Campazzo). De los jugadores más intensos y especiales que hemos podido disfrutar aquí. Nos deja muy cojos, y sin embargo, sólo me sale decirle "barrilete cósmico, de qué planeta viniste...". Gracias por darlo todo hasta el último minuto, Facu.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Nov 2020)

spam dijo:


> Gracias por darlo todo hasta el último minuto, Facu.



pues si, desde luego se le va a echar de menos

Laprovittola y Alocén tienen que dar un paso adelante, aunque nunca van a llegar al nivel del Facu. Laprovittola en ataque si que puede aportar pero en defensa flaquea mucho y Alocén de momento no me termina de convencer. Llull tendrá que volver a jugar de base en algunos partidos.

A ver como se lo monta el Lolaso, pero perdemos una pieza importante


----------



## Woden (23 Nov 2020)

Sin duda.
A ver si Alocén se consolida o se queda en promesa.

Creo que necesitamos algún refuerzo porque me temo que estamos próximos a un fin de ciclo.


----------



## spam (8 Dic 2020)

Por darle vidilla al hilo:

El Real Madrid tras Campazzo - La Galerna



> El Real Madrid tras Campazzo
> Ramón Bobillo
> 
> No quería escribir nada sobre el Real Madrid de Baloncesto hasta que se confirmara la marcha de Facundo Campazzo (por supuesto, gracias por estos años y mucha suerte en la NBA para el argentino). Para mí, estos meses previos a su salida han sido una especie de simulacro y creo que, en cierto modo, para Laso también. Desde Alocén saliendo de inicio en Euroliga para luego no pisar pista en ACB, pasando por Campazzo alternando suplencias y titularidades, y terminando con un Laprovittola muy utilizado en ACB y bastante inutilizado en Euroliga. Probatura va y probatura viene, lo que ha quedado claro, lógicamente, es que el Madrid era mucho mejor equipo con Campazzo en cancha.
> ...



Habrá que hacer de la necesidad virtud y conformarse con lo que hay, y no malgastar la panoja de Facu en medianías a mitad de temporada... pero en verano que fichen de lo bueno lo mejor.

Hasta entonces, fe en que Garuba, Trey y Randolph darán descansos a Tavares, que Abalde seguirá creciendo y destapándose, que secundarios como Causeur o Yeisi nos resolverán partidos, que el agujero del Facu será menos si Llull vuelve con regularidad a ser el 60% de su mejor versión y se le dan minutos a Alocén para que pueda cometer sus errores pero también nos vaya mostrando esa magia que lleva dentro, y de Lapro... solo espero que no estorbe.

No se pueden prometer títulos, pero estoy seguro de que los competiremos.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (10 Dic 2020)

Levanto el hilo para comentar que el trollazo de Lolaso se saca un quinteto inicial contra el Zenit formado por tres aleros y dos ala-pívots. Con un par.


----------



## spam (28 Dic 2020)

Bueno, upeo este jilo tan abandonado para recordar a quien salga del coma que ayer perdimos contra la Farsa el primer partido en lo que va de liga (desastroso último cuarto), que se ha lesionado Randolph para toda la temporada y que se va a salir al mercado a buscar parches. Suena Tyus, de perfil muy diferente a Randolph (y que ya ha jugado sus mejores 50 partidos), y de infausto recuerdo para el Lolaso (F4 Milan 2013 mediante). Y lo de Heurtel, que veremos en qué acaba...


----------



## The Replicant (29 Dic 2020)

bueno, dejemos que nos ganen un partidillo los culerdos, lo importante es follárselos en las finales que es cuando duele.

Hemos quedado debilitados con lo del Facu y Randolph, con lo que tenemos como mucho podemos aspirar a Liga y Copa pero no más. 

El Farça con lo de Heurtel ha hecho uno de los ridículos más grandes que se recuerdan, en consonancia con sus "valors". Creo que el Madrid habrá metido baza sólo para dar por culo, porque teniendo a Laprovittola como base anotador/no defensor ya tenemos ese puesto cubierto. A ver como acaba el tema pero promete muchas risas.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (29 Dic 2020)

Yo creo que el puesto de base estaba y está bien cubierto (Nico-Alocén-Llull e incluso a veces Abalde), por tanto el fichaje de Heurtel no me acaba de convencer.

En cambio hace falta como el comer un 5, ya se veían las costuras al inicio de la temporada pero se fue apañando con Garuba, Thompkins y Randolph. Con éste lesionado, yo fichaba sin dudarlo un relevo para Tavares, que se está comiendo unas minutadas excesivas; y el 4 que se lo repartan Trey, Garuba, Gabi en ocasiones y Felipe para la ACB.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Dic 2020)

Se ve que esta apalabrado Alex Tyus, ex Maccabi, que estaba jugando en Galatasaray.

Como remiendo esta bien, a estas alturas de la temporada no se puede pedir mucho.


----------



## Woden (29 Dic 2020)

Creo que nos hace falta algo mas que Tyus pero menos da una piedra.
Lo de Heurtel lo necesitemos o no estaría bien para hacer un Djordjevic v.2.0 y joder al Farsa más que otra cosa.


----------



## artemis (29 Dic 2020)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, upeo este jilo tan abandonado para recordar a quien salga del coma que ayer perdimos contra la Farsa el primer partido en lo que va de liga (desastroso último cuarto), que se ha lesionado Randolph para toda la temporada y que se va a salir al mercado a buscar parches. Suena Tyus, de perfil muy diferente a Randolph (y que ya ha jugado sus mejores 50 partidos), y de infausto recuerdo para el Lolaso (F4 Milan 2013 mediante). Y lo de Heurtel, que veremos en qué acaba...



Cierto, bueno LOLaso contra el farsa...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Dic 2020)

Alex Tyus, una vieja pesadilla para reforzar la pintura del Real Madrid


----------



## The Replicant (30 Dic 2020)

Thomas Heurtel: al Madrid cobrando su contrato entero o bloquea la llegada de su recambio

jojojo


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Dic 2020)

Un jugador al que le quedan cinco meses de contrato tiene demasiado bien cogida la sartén por el mango como para que le puedas hacer putaditas porque, como mucho, lo puedes castigar cinco meses. A cambio, el jugador le puede joder la temporada a todo un club, y a uno que se había reforzado mucho y quería arrancar un nuevo proyecto con una tendencia ganadora.

El FCB tendría que haberse movido muy rápido y haber concertado un canje de jugadores incluso antes de que Heurtel se diera cuenta de que no contaba para el entrenador. Si a un jugador le planteas un canje por sorpresa es muy posible que acepte sin ponerse a buscar otras opciones.

Lo que más me gusta de todo esto es que las ratas han creado un nuevo madridista y ese sentimiento lo va a tener juegue donde juegue.


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Dic 2020)

A mí heurtel no me gusta nada, pero fichar jugadores resentidos suele molar bastante, véase Djorjevic


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Dic 2020)

Tubiegah dijo:


> A mí heurtel no me gusta nada, pero fichar jugadores resentidos suele molar bastante, véase Djorjevic



A mí sí me gusta pero no lo veo un buen sustituto de Facundo, que ése es el problema.


----------



## spam (31 Dic 2020)

Uf, es que cualquier sustituto del Facu nos va a saber a poco, porque además es completísimo en ambos lados de la cancha. Los únicos sustitutos que se me ocurrirían por encima de Heurtel son Larkin y Wilbekin, y se les caen los puntos pero tampoco son élite en defensa.

A mí la verdad es que el francés me encanta, pero ya desde el Baskonia. Y que siempre haya presumido de madridismo suma puntos. Ojalá venga ya, aunque es complicado, porque Floper no va a subir su oferta de medio kilo por el resto de temporada, la farsa no va a pagarle ni un duro de rescisión para que se vaya luego al Madrid (aunque les implique no poder fichar para cubrir sus propias carencias) y Heurtel no creo que renuncie a sacarles algo, así que cualquier escenario es posible, desde que se quede en del farsa B como Rice, a que acepte un finiquito generoso a cambio de irse de España.

Y lo de Tyus... ilusionante no es, pero es atlético y dará descanso y alternativas a Tavares, y muy importante, dará un plus en defensa, aunque en ataque tenga mano de madera.

En cualquier caso, se competirá, en ese aspecto podemos estar tranquilos. Ahora, la de movimientos que puede (y debería) haber en verano da miedo, porque estamos claramente exprimiendo las últimas gotas de este ciclo glorioso y hay que iniciar cuanto antes el siguiente.


----------



## The Replicant (2 Ene 2021)

joder pues después de ver a Alocén perdiendo balones como un juvenil en el partido contra Iberostar no me parece tan mala la idea fichar a Heurtel. Este chaval (Alocén) esta muy muy verde y empiezo a dudar seriamente que tenga categoria para jugar en el Madrid.

Victoria muy trabajada por cierto y lideres de ACB, hoy sin Llull ni Deck. Carroll decisivo como siempre, buen partido de Garuba.


----------



## spam (3 Ene 2021)

Alocén tiene talento a chorros, pero necesita confianza y minutos, como cualquier joven. Le he visto en directo sus dos temporadas en ACB y no se arrugaba ante ninguna circunstancia o rival. Claro que pierde balones, pero también los pierde Lapro y en peores circunstancias, que menudos últimos minutos se ha cascao contra Farsa y Tenerife...

Yeisi que sigue hecho un chaval, el otro día rompió el partido de Estambul y ayer se cascó 18 puntos en otros tantos minutos. Me desazona la perspectiva de que se retire a final de este año, pocos me han hecho vibrar tanto. El epítome del Lolaso.

Especialmente disfrutable fue ayer el último tiempo muerto de Lolaso y la rabieta de Pedorreta ante los micrófonos... qué tío tan insufrible y tan pagado de sí mismo, ni que fuera Obradovic.


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2021)

spam dijo:


> Alocén tiene talento a chorros, pero necesita confianza y minutos, como cualquier joven. Le he visto en directo sus dos temporadas en ACB y no se arrugaba ante ninguna circunstancia o rival. Claro que pierde balones, pero también los pierde Lapro y en peores circunstancias, que menudos últimos minutos se ha cascao contra Farsa y Tenerife...
> 
> Yeisi que sigue hecho un chaval, el otro día rompió el partido de Estambul y ayer se cascó 18 puntos en otros tantos minutos. Me desazona la perspectiva de que se retire a final de este año, pocos me han hecho vibrar tanto. El epítome del Lolaso.
> 
> Especialmente disfrutable fue ayer el último tiempo muerto de Lolaso y la rabieta de Pedorreta ante los micrófonos... qué tío tan insufrible y tan pagado de sí mismo, ni que fuera Obradovic.



Spam, menudo LOLaso de 20 puntazos jajajajajaja


----------



## spam (6 Feb 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Spam, menudo LOLaso de 20 puntazos jajajajajaja



Estoy abrumado todavía con lo de ayer. El equipo está bajo mínimos y las rotaciones son erráticas. Este año no cabe duda de que se cierra un ciclo y que la mitad del roster como mínimo no debería continuar.

Y sin embargo, en una semana es la Copa, vuelve Yeisi y estos torneos no entienden de favoritismos. Así que hablamos el domingo que viene...


----------



## artemis (6 Feb 2021)

spam dijo:


> Estoy abrumado todavía con lo de ayer. El equipo está bajo mínimos y las rotaciones son erráticas. Este año no cabe duda de que se cierra un ciclo y que la mitad del roster como mínimo no debería continuar.
> 
> Y sin embargo, en una semana es la Copa, vuelve Yeisi y estos torneos no entienden de favoritismos. Así que hablamos el domingo que viene...



Hasta el segundo párrafo no sabía si hablabas del de fútbol o el de baloncesto


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Feb 2021)

A semis.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Feb 2021)

bueno pues hoy final con el Farça, joder no se ni si lo voy a ver, me pongo de los nervios

Está complicado, veo al Farça muy fuerte en defensa y con una amenaza en el tiro exterior temible. A ver si el Lolaso acierta en el planteamiento pero creo que va a estar chungo


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Feb 2021)

Mucho ánimo al equipo. Por mi parte, después de ver los últimos robos sufridos en Copa y el de ayer al Unicaja pasaré de ver el partido. Que les den ya la copa.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (14 Feb 2021)

Ver el partido en Vamos es como verlo en una peña barcelonista.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Feb 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> A ver si el Lolaso acierta en el planteamiento pero creo que va a estar chungo



el Lolaso cubriéndose de gloria, sale sin Tavares y ya vamos 10 abajo, no quiero ver mas


----------



## Políticamente correcto (14 Feb 2021)

Lo que le dejan pegar al Barça es una cosa espectacular.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Feb 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> el Lolaso cubriéndose de gloria, sale sin Tavares y ya vamos 10 abajo, no quiero ver mas



hubo unas jugadas que el unico pivot era Reyes 

el madrid hace mucho que decidio no jugar a baloncesto y hacer concursos de triples, teniendo encima, un porcentaje bastante malo

los de futbol juegan al parabrisas, los de baloncesto solo tiran de 3, es lo mismo


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Feb 2021)

Bueno, pintan bastos... Llegamos plagados de bajas, sumamos la de Rudy, los árbitros barriendo para el VARsa y Copa a la basura.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Feb 2021)

tiros de 3 que no tocan ni aro, 2 o 3 por partido, parece el.fuenlabrada aficionados


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Feb 2021)

puto laso porque saca a garuba ahora que estaba defendiendo enloquecido


----------



## Lemavos (14 Feb 2021)

El peor barça de la historia follandose al madriz

@PEPITO GRILLAO


----------



## spam (14 Feb 2021)

Lo de hoy ha sido muy duro, puede que sea el peor partido que le he visto al Lolaso. La sensación de inferioridad y estar un par de escalones por debajo ha sido muy preocupante. Nefastos en defensa, en selección de tiro, en agresividad al rebote... Yeisi estaba sorprendentemente negado de cara al aro, pero la caraja ha sido general. El más salvable ha sido Alocén y ratos de Abalde. No sé por qué ha jugado tan poco al final Deck y Trey, pero rato antes del final me ha dado la sensación de que Lolaso también había bajado los brazos.

Han sido mejores y hay que reconocerlo. A seguir peleando, agradecimiento eterno a los muchachos, y espero que en la T4 renueven rápido a Lolaso y se den cuenta de que se necesita gastar buena panoja en refuerzos y jubilar a varios para impedir el cambio de ciclo.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Feb 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 572748
> 
> 
> El peor barça de la historia follandose al madriz
> ...



¿El peor? ¿Sabes todo lo que han tenido que gastar para doblegar al Real Madrid?


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (15 Feb 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 572748
> 
> 
> El peor barça de la historia follandose al madriz
> ...



Ni veo baloncesto ni soy del mandril

Además a esa hora me estaba follando a tu mujer que me hacía descuento


----------



## The Replicant (15 Feb 2021)

mucho me temo que el Farça con Jasikevicius ha dado con la tecla y mirando friamente tienen un equipazo

va a costar sudor y lágrimas (y €€€€) ponerse a su altura


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Feb 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> mucho me temo que el Farça con Jasikevicius ha dado con la tecla y mirando friamente tienen un equipazo
> 
> va a costar sudor y lágrimas (y €€€€) ponerse a su altura



el farsa no estaba en quiebra? lo digo por lo de las alturas


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Feb 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> el farsa no estaba en quiebra? lo digo por lo de las alturas



Les pagan con amor y esteladas.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (15 Feb 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> mucho me temo que el Farça con Jasikevicius ha dado con la tecla y mirando friamente tienen un equipazo
> 
> va a costar sudor y lágrimas (y €€€€) ponerse a su altura



Un poco sí, pero ten en cuenta que esta final se ha jugado sin Randolph, Rudy, Taylor y Garuba. Ya solo con estos tres últimos la defensa del Madrid es otra.

¡Mantened la fe en la Iglesia Lolasiana del Puño Vueltas, hermanos!


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Feb 2021)

Otra paliza en contra.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Feb 2021)

Gasol vuelve al VARsa, aunque es casi un exjugador.


----------



## spam (8 Mar 2021)

Señores, en pie. La sección cumple 90 añazos jalonados de éxitos. Tal vez no sea en el mejor momento, pero la continuidad de este proyecto triunfador está asegurada con la renovación de nuestro querido Lolaso. Y la temporada no ha acabado, este equipo va con la lengua fuera pero aún tiene cosas que decir. Hala Madrid & Save Lolaso!!!


----------



## spam (11 Mar 2021)

Esta noche clásico en Euroliga. Esperemos que los nuestros muestren mejor cara que en la final de Copa...


----------



## The Replicant (11 Mar 2021)

spam dijo:


> Esta noche clásico en Euroliga. Esperemos que los nuestros muestren mejor cara que en la final de Copa...



yo no quiero ni verlo


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Mar 2021)

No nos da para más con lo que hay.


----------



## Tubes (11 Mar 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> No nos da para más con lo que hay.



Dos de nuestros pilares se han ido y cuatro están lesionados. No da para más


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Mar 2021)




----------



## spam (12 Mar 2021)

Se dio la cara, pero queda la sensación de que en los momentos clave la Farsa siempre lo tuvo bajo control y el Lolaso nunca tuvo opción de ponerse por delante, esa diferencia de 4-5 ptos nunca les corrió peligro. Ayer se apretó en defensa y se fue superior en rebote, pero nos lastraron las pérdidas (5 de ellas de Alocén, que cada vez muestra más desparpajo y crecimiento, pero también se le nota la bisoñez en estas lides). Y quién podía prever que el factor desequilibrante sería el negado de Oriola. A perro flaco todo son pulgas.

Creo que se estará en el top 8, pero una eliminatoria a 5 contra CSKA, Milán, Farsa, Efes... pinta difícil como cagar un melón.


----------



## Tubes (12 Mar 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Siendo realistas, salvo dos o tres jugadas que siempre pitan a favor del mismo, ayer los trencillas no fueron culpables. El equipo hoy no da para más, ausencias, lesiones, mala planificación, etc. Ahora bien, nunca olvidemos los últimos nueve años de Lolaso. Nueve años en los que fuimos sacando el rabo allí por donde íbamos. Nueve años haciendo el mejor baloncesto que se veía en Europa. Ahora toca recomponerse y no dudo de que Laso lo hará. 

"Larga vida al Lolaso"


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Mar 2021)

Tubes dijo:


> Siendo realistas, salvo dos o tres jugadas que siempre pitan a favor del mismo, ayer los trencillas no fueron culpables. El equipo hoy no da para más, ausencias, lesiones, mala planificación, etc. Ahora bien, nunca olvidemos los últimos nueve años de Lolaso. Nueve años en los que fuimos sacando el rabo allí por donde íbamos. Nueve años haciendo el mejor baloncesto que se veía en Europa. Ahora toca recomponerse y no dudo de que Laso lo hará.
> 
> "Larga vida al Lolaso"



Poco valoramos lo que está haciendo Laso con esta sección que estuvo a punto de desaparecer. Los de la acera de en frente, viven del recuerdo del VARsa de Pep y lo han elevado a "mejor equipo de la historia" y tal... en cambio, nosotros, a estar más pendientes del último tatuaje de Ramos o de la lorza de Fatzard.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Mar 2021)

Este año no nos comemos una mierda, eso está claro.

Y lo que me da más miedo es que el Farça haya dado con la tecla con Jasikevicius, es el mismo equipo que el año pasado lo único que ha cambiado es el entrenador (como añoro al abuelo Pesic) y si no pasa nada tienen equipo para años...


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Mar 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> Este año no nos comemos una mierda, eso está claro.
> 
> Y lo que me da más miedo es que el Farça haya dado con la tecla con Jasikevicius, es el mismo equipo que el año pasado lo único que ha cambiado es el entrenador (como añoro al abuelo Pesic) y si no pasa nada tienen equipo para años...



Bueno, si pueden seguir pagando esos sueldazos, claro.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (12 Mar 2021)

No se pongan pesimistas, si se llegan a los Play-offs de ACB y EL con la plantilla sana (Llull y Rudy en ese tipo de partidos son fundamentales) el Madrid le puede plantear batalla a cualquiera.

Eso sí, yo tampoco quise ver el partido de ayer, que han sido demasiados años seguidos aplastando al Barça y uno no está acostumbrado a volver a las épocas de Messina, Molin y anteriores. Sic transit etc etc...


----------



## artemis (12 Mar 2021)

spam dijo:


> Se dio la cara, pero queda la sensación de que en los momentos clave la Farsa siempre lo tuvo bajo control y el Lolaso nunca tuvo opción de ponerse por delante, esa diferencia de 4-5 ptos nunca les corrió peligro. Ayer se apretó en defensa y se fue superior en rebote, pero nos lastraron las pérdidas (5 de ellas de Alocén, que cada vez muestra más desparpajo y crecimiento, pero también se le nota la bisoñez en estas lides). Y quién podía prever que el factor desequilibrante sería el negado de Oriola. A perro flaco todo son pulgas.
> 
> Creo que se estará en el top 8, pero una eliminatoria a 5 contra CSKA, Milán, Farsa, Efes... pinta difícil como cagar un melón.



los ridiCULES ultimamente solo os sodomizan...


----------



## spam (13 Mar 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> Este año no nos comemos una mierda, eso está claro.
> 
> Y lo que me da más miedo es que el Farça haya dado con la tecla con Jasikevicius, es el mismo equipo que el año pasado lo único que ha cambiado es el entrenador (como añoro al abuelo Pesic) y si no pasa nada tienen equipo para años...



No para tantos años. Ninguna de sus estrellas es una joven promesa, todos están en pleno prime o encarando el final de éste. Están para rendir ya, pero tampoco pueden esperar para ponerse a ganar ni contar con hacerlo 4 o 5 años seguidos. Por no hablar de lo que dice Dridma... "si se lo pueden permitir". Porque da la sensación de que están en modo ahora o nunca, y me da en la nariz que en verano tendrán alguna baja que no obedecerá a criterios deportivos, sino económicos.

Además, ojo que la Euroliga es dificilísima y este año hay muy buenos rosters, y la F4 es una lotería que no siempre entiende de favoritismos. Que le pregunten al CSKA cuántas ha perdido presentando el mejor equipo del torneo.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Mar 2021)

Hoy sí se ha podido con el Baskonia... espero que Tavares no se quede sin gasolina.


----------



## spam (18 Mar 2021)

Señores, hoy toca clásico europeo contra CSKA, que es además absolutamente trascendental para dirimir nuestra clasificación para el Top 8 y en qué posición. A las 21 h en el Palacio, a consolidar las buenas sensaciones mostradas contra Baskonia en liga. Save Lolaso.


----------



## Dave Bowman (18 Mar 2021)

Si, señores. Y después un buen chuletón.

Ganaderos de Castilla y León explotan contra el Real Madrid por su último patrocinio: "Pueden arruinarnos"

Es trascendental ganar al CSKA


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Mar 2021)

Dave Bowman dijo:


> Es trascendental ganar al CSKA



Pues pintan bastos.


----------



## spam (19 Mar 2021)

Pues nuevamente volvió a quedar patente nuestra inferioridad ante los tops de la Euroliga. Falta de intensidad en varias fases y errores en la dirección (pérdidas), que un par de arreones no dieron para compensar. La clasificación se pone muy complicada, pero es que aunque se consiguiera, nos va a quedar un cruce complicado y cualquiera de los contenders nos puede clavar un rosco. Quién no firmaría perder todos los partidos de EL que quedan y a cambio ganar la liga... pero es probable que tampoco nos dé para eso.

PD: es ver salir a Lapro y entrarte una desidia y una desazón insuperable.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Mar 2021)

Pues sí, entre quedar eliminado o quedar octavo y que nos triture el VARsa...


----------



## The Replicant (19 Mar 2021)

spam dijo:


> errores en la dirección (pérdidas)



es el principal problema que hay ahora mismo, Alocén todavia está muy verde y Laprovittola... pues eso, la baja del Facu se tenia que notar si o si 

se habla de Mcic, para la temporada que viene, me pareceria un fichaje cojonudo

pues si entre quedar fuera o que nos triture el Farça yo prefiero ver los toros desde la barrera y sin sufrir


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Mar 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> es el principal problema que hay ahora mismo, Alocén todavia está muy verde y Laprovittola... pues eso, la baja del Facu se tenia que notar si o si
> 
> se habla de Mcic, para la temporada que viene, me pareceria un fichaje cojonudo
> 
> pues si entre quedar fuera o que nos triture el Farça yo prefiero ver los toros desde la barrera y sin sufrir



Micic, no sè... después de apalabrar a Heurtel. Lo que necesitamos es un center de calidad que complemente a Tavares.


----------



## spam (19 Mar 2021)

Aunque Heurtel esté hecho, se puede (y se debería) fichar un base/combo. Micic no creo que sea viable, sobre todo porque está pensando más en irse a la NBA que otra cosa. El center para relevar a Tavares parece que podría ser Reynolds del Bayern.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (19 Mar 2021)

spam dijo:


> Aunque Heurtel esté hecho, se puede (y se debería) fichar un base/combo. Micic no creo que sea viable, sobre todo porque está pensando más en irse a la NBA que otra cosa. El center para relevar a Tavares parece que podría ser Reynolds del Bayern.



Yo me dejaría la panoja en Monroe. En su año en Alemania dejó ver que, cuando quiere, es el mejor pívot en Europa. Este año en Rusia un poco más pichi-pichá. Claro que es de esos americanos con poca cabeza, así que sería un cara o cruz.

Como tiene que estar la temporada si a estas alturas del año se anda ya con las pajiplantillas.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Mar 2021)

ayer ganamos al ASVEL a pesar de una putísima mierda de arbitraje, se van a cargar el basket esos hijos de puta 

nunca habia visto pitar tantas faltas en ataque, y encima es que ni las repetían, muy penoso todo


----------



## spam (29 Mar 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> ayer ganamos al ASVEL a pesar de una putísima mierda de arbitraje, se van a cargar el basket esos hijos de puta
> 
> nunca habia visto pitar tantas faltas en ataque, y encima es que ni las repetían, muy penoso todo



Desde luego, fue difícil como cagar un melón, y los árbitros nos respetaron muy poco. El sábado contra Manresa, más de lo mismo, se ganó de chiripa jugando mal y soportando un nivel de karate press intolerable pero que contó con la complicidad arbitral.

Esta semana, el martes y viernes en casa, nos jugamos el clasificarnos para cruces, con Efes y Olympiacos. Estamos para muy poco, es muy probable que en caso de llegar a cuartos nos claven un 3-0, pero aquí se viene a jugar.


----------



## The Replicant (30 Mar 2021)

acabo de quitar el partido contra el Efes porque otra vez los árbitros se están meando y cagando en nuestra putísima cara, esto es una puta vergüenza, además en nuestra casa, que forma de robar , hijos de la grandisima puta


----------



## spam (30 Mar 2021)

Qué atropello arbitral en el Palacio. Al final del tercer cuarto, perdemos 25-6 en tiros libres. Varias faltas técnicas en contra nuestra que solo han visto los árbitros, y han expulsado a Laso. Y todo esto siendo el equipo más laureado de la competición y jugando en casa. Es para poner una queja formal, es vomitivo.


----------



## Chispeante (30 Mar 2021)

Como sigamos sufriendo arbitrajes así cualquier día nos la lían en una final de la Copa del Rey...


----------



## spam (30 Mar 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Como sigamos sufriendo arbitrajes así cualquier día nos la lían en una final de la Copa del Rey...



Muy fino, amego... por menos le han puesto una técnica al banquillo del Madrid, tras pitar unos pasos a Efes para que no se diga que no han favorecido al Madrid también.


----------



## spam (30 Mar 2021)

Bueno, esto no ha tenido mucha historia. 42-41 al descanso, caraja en el tercer cuarto dejando que se fueran a 15, y cuando el Madrid ha reaccionado y se ha puesto a 5, han venido una técnica contra el Madrid, una falta de 3 tiros a Efes muy rigurosa, dos técnicas seguidas al banquillo y Laso expulsado, y el equipo que ya no ha disputado el último cuarto. Hasta entonces, un rasero muy diferente en ambas zonas, que había llevado al mencionado 6-25 en tiros libres. El colmo ha sido que en el último cuarto los del pito se recochinearan pitando cositas rigurosas contra el Efes, para que conste en acta que al Madrid le han favorecido también (cuando se habían dejado ir y perdían de 20+).

Sinceramente, desde los robos de la Copa, no había visto semejante atraco arbitral. Es para dar un puñetazo en la mesa y hacerse oír.


----------



## Lemavos (30 Mar 2021)

Vaya paliza del efes


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Mar 2021)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, esto no ha tenido mucha historia. 42-41 al descanso, caraja en el tercer cuarto dejando que se fueran a 15, y cuando el Madrid ha reaccionado y se ha puesto a 5, han venido una técnica contra el Madrid, una falta de 3 tiros a Efes muy rigurosa, dos técnicas seguidas al banquillo y Laso expulsado, y el equipo que ya no ha disputado el último cuarto. Hasta entonces, un rasero muy diferente en ambas zonas, que había llevado al mencionado 6-25 en tiros libres. El colmo ha sido que en el último cuarto los del pito se recochinearan pitando cositas rigurosas contra el Efes, para que conste en acta que al Madrid le han favorecido también (cuando se habían dejado ir y perdían de 20+).
> 
> Sinceramente, desde los robos de la Copa, no había visto semejante atraco arbitral. Es para dar un puñetazo en la mesa y hacerse oír.



No es nuevo, en Moscú también hubo atraco.


----------



## The Replicant (31 Mar 2021)

parece que no hay declaraciones del Lolaso post partido..., no me extraña

estos árbitros/vedettes se van a cargar la euroliga, pitando faltas y técnicas sin sentido. Una técnica a Rudy por pasarle el balón al árbitro!!  , demencial. Ya paso de la nba por la mierda del BLM y ahora esto, se van a cargar el basket, hijos de puta


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Mar 2021)

Y a todo esto...

- No meterse en los cruces.
- 3 palizas del VARsa.
- 3 atracos del CSKA.

Elijan.


----------



## Harkkonen (1 Abr 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y a todo esto...
> 
> - No meterse en los cruces.
> - 3 palizas del VARsa.
> ...



Pelear siempre


----------



## CARTEROREAL (2 Abr 2021)

La euroliga está totalmente desprestigiada y cubierta de mierda, máxime después de los arbitrajes al baskonia y zalgiris ayer.
Ningún aficionado al baloncesto y al deporte en general se va a tragar un partido de estos entero,cuando visto lo visto,si el partido va igualado, los arbitros lo van a decantar sin cortarse un pelo,a favor de quién interese.
Habrá una final efes VS Barcelona y como la cosa irá ajustada aparecerá nuevamente la mano de Elías y le darán el título a efes de la Turkish airline euroliga.
Para eso que lo vea su puta madre.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Abr 2021)

CARTEROREAL dijo:


> La euroliga está totalmente desprestigiada y cubierta de mierda, máxime después de los arbitrajes al baskonia y zalgiris ayer.
> Ningún aficionado al baloncesto y al deporte en general se va a tragar un partido de estos entero,cuando visto lo visto,si el partido va igualado, los arbitros lo van a decantar sin cortarse un pelo,a favor de quién interese.
> Habrá una final efes VS Barcelona y como la cosa irá ajustada aparecerá nuevamente la mano de Elías y le darán el título a efes de la Turkish airline euroliga.
> Para eso que lo vea su puta madre.



Te lo firmo, y con sangre si quieres.


----------



## spam (4 Abr 2021)

Bueno, tras ganar a un Olympiacos que es también una sombra de lo que fue, seguimos vivos. Ganando en Constantinopla el próximo jueves podríamos ser incluso quintos, si el Bayern pierde en Barcelona, y sextos si gana. Por contra, perdiendo nosotros seríamos octavos y tocaría Farsa en cuartos, siempre que Zenit pierda uno de los dos que tiene (uno de ellos atrasado, y sin horarios unificados, y jugando ambos en casa) con Maccabi y Pana.

También nos conviene que Valencia no entre en Top 8 (es decir, pierda con Baskonia) porque Kalinic tiene firmado en ese caso que Valencia no podría ejercer derecho de tanteo si otro equipo le quiere el año que viene, y es el mejor sustituto posible para Deck si (dios no lo quiera) no quiere renovar y cruza el charco.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Abr 2021)

spam dijo:


> Bueno, tras ganar a un Olympiacos que es también una sombra de lo que fue, seguimos vivos. Ganando en Constantinopla el próximo jueves podríamos ser incluso quintos, si el Bayern pierde en Barcelona, y sextos si gana. Por contra, perdiendo nosotros seríamos octavos y tocaría Farsa en cuartos, siempre que Zenit pierda uno de los dos que tiene (uno de ellos atrasado, y sin horarios unificados, y jugando ambos en casa) con Maccabi y Pana.
> 
> También nos conviene que Valencia no entre en Top 8 (es decir, pierda con Baskonia) porque Kalinic tiene firmado en ese caso que Valencia no podría ejercer derecho de tanteo si otro equipo le quiere el año que viene, y es el mejor sustituto posible para Deck si (dios no lo quiera) no quiere renovar y cruza el charco.



Y el Fenerbahce sin Vesely, dato importante. 
En cuanto a lo de Kalinic, ojalá Floren se acuerde este verano de que se necesita reforzar DE VERDAD, y no con parches, el equipo... si es que quiere plantar cara al VARsa.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Abr 2021)

Otra jornada salvada y Tavares descansado.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Abr 2021)

no juega Vesely y recuperamos a Llull que espero que de algunos buenos minutos, a ver si hay suerte


----------



## spam (8 Abr 2021)

Primera final de la temporada, a partir de las 19:45 toca tomar Constantinopla. Estoy seguro de que los muchachos lo darán todo. Hala Madrid, long live Lolaso!!!


----------



## Políticamente correcto (8 Abr 2021)

Lo de los arbitrajes al Madrid está siendo ya de hacérselo mirar, y eso que Fener está pegando poco, pero es desconcertante el criterio en uno y otro lado de la pista. La falta de ataque a Lapro pitada por la árbitro de fondo sin línea de visión es escandalosa.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (8 Abr 2021)

*"Anne Panther* (Berlín, Alemania, 18 de junio de 1982) es una árbitra de baloncesto alemana de FIBA. Considerada una de los peores árbitras de Alemania, y la única mujer en Euroliga.[1] Es maĺisima."


----------



## Políticamente correcto (8 Abr 2021)

Bueno, pues "saganao". Ahora esperemos que Rudy y Llull lleguen sanos a cuartos, que va a hacer falta su defensa, tiro exterior y sobre todo el colmillo retorcido que tienen como buenos veteranos de mil guerras.


----------



## Woden (8 Abr 2021)

Pues ni tan mal, pintaba realmente chungo hace un par de semanas.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Abr 2021)

Gabriel Deck deja el Real Madrid para jugar en los Thunder de la NBA


Gabriel Deck jugó este jueves en cancha del Fenerbahce su último partido con el Real Madrid. El argentino ya había informado al club antes del partido que pagaría su cláusula de re




www.marca.com





Para cagarse. Y ahora, qué??


----------



## The Replicant (9 Abr 2021)

hijos de puta los BLMNBA y su puta madre, no podian esperar ni al final de temporada? nos han jodido vivos


----------



## spam (9 Abr 2021)

Acojonante lo del Tortuga. Amo a los argentinos y su darlo todo hasta el final sin excepción, pero las espantadas de Facu y Deck lo ponen muy difícil para justificar conductas tan egoístas como las suyas.

De momento, esto nos condena sin remisión en la eliminatoria de Euroliga al no poder inscribir nuevos jugadores, aunque siendo honestos ya era demasiado difícil dependiendo del rival que el farsa nos quiera asignar hoy en su partido vs Bayern (Milán/Efes).

Para ACB perdemos una de las pocas armas que teníamos para darle batalla al farsa, pero sí se puede fichar. El dilema es qué traer: a estas alturas no se podrá fichar a un jugador con visos de seguir en plantilla la próxima temporada, a no ser que lo saques de mala manera, farsa style, para lo cual habría que sobrepagarlo (cláusula). Tienta marcarse un Pedja con Kalinic, pegar clausulazo y traerle hoy mismo y remachar ese odio africano que ya nos tienen los vabosos; pero tal vez Zenit haga su trabajo, gane sus dos partidos y deje fuera del Top 8 a Valencia, y en junio podamos traer a Kalinic gratis y destinar el dinero de Deck a otras inversiones también necesarias. La otra alternativa, más fácil, es buscar un temporero cortado en la NBA o procedente de China, que además podría ser extracomunitario. No creo que tarden en salir nombres.

No dejo de pensar, no obstante, que no me extrañaría que en el club hayan primado el modo ahorro y decidido que les conviene más dejar que Deck se marche a la francesa hoy mismo y trincar ese dinero a cambio de tirar las (remotas) opciones de título, que hacerle acabar la temporada y tal vez perderle gratis, porque no olvidemos terminaba contrato en junio, se hacía el remolón para renovar y esa cláusula tan etérea de renovación automática que se supone podía ejercer el Madrid no estaría tan clara.

Es una pena que semejante mazazo eclipse el partidazo de los muchachos ayer. Qué lujazo. Hasta Lapro pareció top. En el primer cuarto se cascaron un alleyoop con Tyus que tuve que frotarme los ojos.

Y a todo esto, el domingo toca sufrir la Majia del Palau.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Abr 2021)

spam dijo:


> Tienta marcarse un Pedja con Kalinic, pegar clausulazo y traerle hoy mismo y remachar ese odio africano que ya nos tienen los vabosos; pero tal vez Zenit haga su trabajo, gane sus dos partidos y deje fuera del Top 8 a Valencia, y en junio podamos traer a Kalinic gratis y destinar el dinero de Deck a otras inversiones también necesarias.



Yo me lo traía ya, esperar al verano es que se te adelante desde Turquía o que se lo lleve el VARsa.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Abr 2021)

Poirier fichado.


----------



## spam (9 Abr 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Poirier fichado.



JO-DER. SE VIENE YA.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Abr 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (9 Abr 2021)

Nos espera el EFES.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Abr 2021)




----------



## Políticamente correcto (10 Abr 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Con este y Heurtel el año que viene, supongo que Lapro se irá y a Alocén se le cederá a un equipo nivel Eurocup o BCL para que se siga formando. Si funciona como con Facu en Murcia perfecto.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Abr 2021)

Políticamente correcto dijo:


> Con este y Heurtel el año que viene, supongo que Lapro se irá y a Alocén se le cederá a un equipo nivel Eurocup o BCL para que se siga formando. Si funciona como con Facu en Murcia perfecto.



Sería una pena lo de Alocén porque el chaval está respondiendo.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Abr 2021)

Pues si es así como dices, el que va sobrando es Llull.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Abr 2021)

Henry-Heurtel-Alocén
Lull-Causer
Abalde-Carroll-Rudy
Randolph-Garuba
Thompkins-Tavares-Poirier

Not bad.


----------



## spam (11 Abr 2021)

Llevaba semanas siguiendo los rumores sobre lo de Henry, y aunque no podremos certificarlo 100% hasta la foto en la sala de trofeos, parece bastante hecho.

Y qué queréis que os diga, me parece el fichaje PERFECTO. Mientras los medios venteaban nombres como Micic, James... yo cruzaba los dedos para que la secretaría técnica tuviera sobre la mesa el dosier sobre este tipo. Puede hacer de combo 1-2, aporta en ataque y defensa, genera para el equipo pero también se sabe hacer sus canastas porque es un penetrador imparable, tiene un buen tiro de 3... ya fue MVP de fase regular Eurocup en Unics Kazán hace 2 años, pero es que en Baskonia se ha salido del mapa: valora casi 16 en Euroliga, lidera en asistencias y robos, y ni siquiera ha tocado techo. Aporta un físico y una intensidad que necesitamos como el comer, está en una edad perfecta y me parece que, en contraste con sus pintas y su aparente anarquía, es un jugador muy inteligente. En serio, si no lo ficháramos nosotros se consolidaría como base absolutamente top en otro equipo. Me ilusiona al máximo.

Discrepo con ceder a Alocén, se ha consolidado muy bien con el discurrir de la temporada y al contrario que Facu cuando aterrizó, Carlitos ha disputado minutos de máxima exigencia en todas las circunstancias, y cederlo a un equipo menor donde completara más minutos y stats pero en circunstancias de menor exigencia tampoco le ayudaría a madurar. Es precisamente un perfil como Henry, que permitirá configuraciones de 2 bases simultáneos en cancha, lo que facilitará que haya minutos para los 3. Heurtel me parece que ayudará a dinamitar muchos partidos en plan Chacho, aunque haciendo siempre el 1, y veo más a Henry haciendo el 1,5-2 en esos minutos en que coincida en cancha con él o Alocén, otro base puro. Pero el timón de la nave queda en las mejores manos con estos 3 jugones.

Mañana Zenit juega el partido que les falta contra Pana y si lo gana, deja fuera del Top 8 a Vabas y con ello, el camino abierto para traer a Kalinic, el sustituto ideal para el 3 alto / 4 cuyo boquete ha dejado Deck. Obviamente, hubiera preferido que siguiera el Tortuga, pero el serbio es el mejor recambio posible, así que mañana a bancar a los ruskis.

Sobre Llull, mirándolo fríamente y con cierto pesar por haber llegado al punto de planteárselo, lo mejor que podría pasar es que él y Rudy decidieran retirarse, porque ya están muy castigados. Sin embargo, esto no es probable que pase, y a Rudy le queda un año y a Llull se le renovará "portodoloquenoshadado": sinceramente, yo sólo le daría un año, y a final del año que viene evaluar. De hecho, el año que viene también acabarán Causeur y Taylor, y aunque Yeisi acaba este año, parece que puede haber renovación por un último año (y francamente, en su rol de microondas le renuevo sin dudarlo), con lo que nos plantamos en que la transición probablemente se culmine no este verano, sino el que viene, que enterraremos los últimos vestigios de este ciclo largo y provechoso. Pero me temo que habrá que seguir con ellos un año más y ver cómo se les puede aprovechar: Llull & Rudy juntos no hacen uno (por la cantidad de partidos que faltan, y por lo que resta Llull el día que tiene la caraja y se emperra en sus hero balls). Causeur y Yeisi siguen siendo útiles, sin duda. Taylor ha sido útil en su rol de 3&D pero Abalde, Kalinic y Henry hacen que ya no sea imprescindible, y este año ya no le entran los triples liberados que le daban cierto valor.

Garuba se va a ir: su representante es el mismo que Deck y Facu, que tras escarmentar con el clausulón que firmó Facu, se ha curado mucho en salud de que Deck no firmara renovación con cláusula alta (a la vista está) para trincar de su contrato NBA, y con el canterano pues más de lo mismo. El chaval y su entorno siempre ha estado loco por la música de cruzar el charco, y el representante pues obviamente encantado de pillar su pellizco. Así que si sale drafteado en primera ronda, adiós Garuba. Reconociendo la intensidad física que aporta, siempre me ha parecido sobrevalorado y hypeado para lo que es hoy por hoy, y el día que sea diferencial ya no estará aquí, así que no se le va a echar en falta, al menos como puede echarse en falta a Facu, Deck, Lukita...

Para sustituirlo, siendo que no es una pieza capital, creo que lo ideal sería Tyson Pérez, otra bestia física, con algo mejor tiro de 3 y muy prometedor, aunque hay que vigilar esas lesiones que ha tenido y no perder de vista que la NBA también puede ser una amenaza en algún momento. También está Barreiro o incluso Radoncic, aleros fuertes que pueden hacer el 3 y el 4, con pasado en la casa, buenos fundamentos (mejores en el caso del gallego, al igual que el T3), pero de un escalón inferior al dominicano. Todas las alternativas que contemplo son cupos, porque no perdamos de vista que es un problema que va a tener que afrontarse a medio/corto plazo, si entre este verano y el siguiente se retira gran parte del núcleo nacional.

En esa estrategia, no perdería de vista a López-Aróstegui del Joventut, que este año ha explotado y nos daría variantes al 2-3 justo cuando acaben contrato Llull, Rudy, Causeur y Yeisi. Le veo una trayectoria paralela con Abalde, que también creció en la Penya y lo cazó Vabas, por lo que sería ideal adelantarse y dejarlo cedido allí el año próximo, para que llegara en el momento justo. Una filia personal que tengo es Francis Alonso de Unicaja, un francotirador absolutamente excepcional, pero es menos completo que el anterior.

Ya iremos viendo cómo se desarrolla el mercado. De momento, hoy toca sufrir la majia del Palau, aunque seguro que plantamos más cara que en la final de Copa. Ahora que no está Deck para sujetar a Karabatic, yo parchearía emparejándolo con Garuba o Tyus y a ver qué pasa. Y a partir de la semana que viene, a ver qué tal entra en dinámica Poirier.

Aguante LOLASO!!!


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Abr 2021)

Bufff, en mi pajiplantilla me olvidaba de Taylor!!!!!! Y yo no lo descartaba, como sí hace @spam, ya que nos sube el nivel defensivo bastante y es uno de los favoritos de Laso.

Y esta tarde, pues a sufrir, no queda otra, esperemos que saquen los cojones del otro día y si se cae que sea con honor y plantando batalla... a todas luces, las que se lo juegan todo son ellos, llevamos dos partidos de ventaja y podemos acabar líderes al final tranquilamente. Aunque ya sabemos que no nos va a valer de nada.


----------



## spam (11 Abr 2021)

CONTRA TODO, CONTRA TODOS, SACANDO LA CHORRA EN EL PALAU


----------



## The Replicant (11 Abr 2021)

no he querido verlo pero parece que partidazo de Pau Gasol no?


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Abr 2021)

Lo de hoy ha sido épico... pasará a los anales de la historia. Deberían grabar el partido y regalárselo a los madridistas.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Abr 2021)

Han arreglado el surco que ha dejado la polla de este chaval en el suelo del Palau???


----------



## The Replicant (11 Abr 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> pasará a los* anales* de la historia.





taluecs


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Abr 2021)




----------



## Erik morden (12 Abr 2021)

Merece ver el partido? 
Últimamente sólo veo nba y cada vez es más puta mierda. 
Pero desde la retirada de diamantidis no veo a jugadores parecidos. 
Y que no se vuelvan nbadictos. Contra más se ha parecido la fiba a la nba menos la he seguido.


----------



## spam (12 Abr 2021)

Pues Zenit ha ganado a Pana y se clasifica para el Top 8, echándonos de rebote una mano al dejar fuera a Valencia y ponernos a huevo a Kalinic, que parece ser tenía firmado que no podrían ponerle en tanteo en caso de no clasificarse para Euroliga.


----------



## Erik morden (13 Abr 2021)

Con papaloukas me basta. Xddddd. 
Los dos son un ejemplo de ganar partidos por lectura. 
Y es cierto, era un puto crack que dejo a bodiroga a 0 en su mejor momento. 
Pero pensaba en equipo, igual obradovic se cebaba demasiado con el pick and roll con batiste. Siguió siendo un generador (empezo de ala como jasikevicius al más alto nivel) adaptándose al equipo. 
Ahora los jugadores estrella hacen al revés, que otros juegen para él. 
Maulerovic, zdvoc, etc aportaban más que números. Ahora es al revés.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Abr 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (13 Abr 2021)

Y Laprovittola ha ido a espabilar en el momento clave de la temporada.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Abr 2021)

La gasolina duró hasta el descanso... después, sacada de polla turca y a mamar. EFES 1 - Madrid 0


----------



## spam (21 Abr 2021)

Valiente paliza se han vuelto a llevar... no pude verlo, eso que me ahorré.
En cualquier caso, el Efes está por encima, no hay mucho que hacer, competir dignamente pero enfocarse en el final de la ACB, a ver si allí añadiendo a Poirier a lo que hay nos da contra el farsa.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 Abr 2021)

el madrid ayer volvio a su habitual concurso de triples con un 30% de acierto

nadie penetra ni juega al baloncesto

rudy consiguio que la mitad de sus tiros tocasen aro

es que no hay mas y ya esta


----------



## artemis (21 Abr 2021)

spam dijo:


> Valiente paliza se han vuelto a llevar... no pude verlo, eso que me ahorré.
> En cualquier caso, el Efes está por encima, no hay mucho que hacer, competir dignamente pero enfocarse en el final de la ACB, a ver si allí añadiendo a Poirier a lo que hay nos da contra el farsa.



LOLaso... en serio va a continuar el inutil de Pablete??? (si por favor, si) jejejeje


----------



## The Replicant (21 Abr 2021)

spam dijo:


> enfocarse en el final de la ACB, a ver si allí añadiendo a Poirier a lo que hay nos da contra el farsa.



no lo veo, les ganaremos un partido como mucho y sudando tinta, este año no nos comemos una mierda.

A ver la temporada que viene con los refuerzos que tal


----------



## Políticamente correcto (21 Abr 2021)

Venga, que no todo van a ser penas, 0-1 del Zenit al Farça. Mañana a ver si se puede pelear el partido y si hay suerte volver con un 1-1 a Madrid que daría mucha esperanza.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Abr 2021)

Políticamente correcto dijo:


> Venga, que no todo van a ser penas, 0-1 del Zenit al Farça. Mañana a ver si se puede pelear el partido y si hay suerte volver con un 1-1 a Madrid que daría mucha esperanza.



tengo mas esperanzas de que el Zenit se folle al Farsa (aunque no demasiadas) que de ganar algun partido al Efes, hay que ser realistas y es lo que hay

La verdad es que ayer al Zenit le entró todo y Pangos se tomó su venganza particular, pero veo complicado que acaben eliminando al Farsa.

Eso si, partidazo de Pau Gasol con 4 minutos y 3 puntazos, un escándalo


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Abr 2021)

yo prohibiria a los jugadores del madrid tirar triples, en serio, no tienen buenos tiradores o no saben generar posiciones de tiro

cuando entran en barrena, empiezan el concurso de triples y, justo ahi, los partidos se van por el desague

no les queda otra que defender porque en ataque son un desastre

no hay un base, no hay un 4, todo escoltas bajitos que tiran mal y no saben penetrar


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Abr 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> yo prohibiria a los jugadores del madrid tirar triples, en serio, no tienen buenos tiradores o no saben generar posiciones de tiro
> 
> cuando entran en barrena, empiezan el concurso de triples y, justo ahi, los partidos se van por el desague
> 
> ...



Es el basket moderno, todo el mundo tira de tres, hasta los pivots se han olvidado de jugar de espaldas al aro y se tiran sus mandarinas.


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Abr 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Es el basket moderno, todo el mundo tira de tres, hasta los pivots se han olvidado de jugar de espaldas al aro y se tiran sus mandarinas.



una cosa es tirar y otra hacer concursos de triples con un 27% de acierto. el madrid juega mejor cuando no tira de 3, porque defienden y penetran (=baloncesto)

Edito: concursos de triples que no tocan aro y *encima sin rebote*


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (22 Abr 2021)

Es un recurso de equipo menor pero no es extraño en una serie de 5 lo de dejarse llevar en el primer partido y apretar en el segundo. Palmas el primero por mucho pero hay más probabilidades de volver 1-1. 

In LOLASO I trust.


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Abr 2021)

hala laso, tira la toalla y vete pa casa a ver el partido del cska a ver si aprendes algo


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Abr 2021)

al madrid hay que hacerle una nueva estadistica, porcentaje de tiros que no tocan ni aro


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (22 Abr 2021)

Joder qué desastre.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (22 Abr 2021)

Con un 2-16 en triples hoy en día no se va a ningún lado. Más si el equipo contrario las enchufa de todos los colores. Y más aún sin Tavares. Al Madrid este año le ha mirado un tuerto.


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Abr 2021)

Políticamente correcto dijo:


> Con un 2-16 en triples hoy en día no se va a ningún lado



no se podia saber


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Abr 2021)

Con Tavares ya estaba jodida la cosa, sin Tavares es imposible. Gracias lolaso por tantas alegrías en Europa, ahora, a centrarse en la ACB.


----------



## Woden (22 Abr 2021)

este año no rascaremos nada. Espero que en verano se hagan las cosas bien y se traiga lo que el equipo necesita


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Abr 2021)

Ojo, que nos quedamos sin Henry!!!!!


----------



## spam (24 Abr 2021)

Venía 


DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojo, que nos quedamos sin Henry!!!!!



Venía a comentar esto, quieren hacer un Deck y nos lo van a levantar antes de ficharlo; por no hablar de la cerdada a Baskonia.
No obstante, he leído por ahí que el dinero que tiene Minnesotta para gastar hasta final de temporada no es tanto como OKC con Deck, y las temporadas siguientes no son garantizadas. Por lo que no es un chollazo irrechazable. Veremos qué pasa.

Ayer la farsa consiguió nivelar su eliminatoria. Tras una prórroga y lanzar *44 TIROS LIBRES*. Todo en orden, circulen.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Abr 2021)

spam dijo:


> Ayer la farsa consiguió nivelar su eliminatoria. Tras una prórroga y lanzar *44 TIROS LIBRES*. Todo en orden, circulen.



más que un partido de basket fue un concierto de silbato, cada dia me dan mas asco los arbitrajes, se están cargando el basket, vaya putisima mierda

actuación brillante de Pau Gasol agitando la toalla en el banquillo, ni un minuto


----------



## Políticamente correcto (27 Abr 2021)

Bueno, pues hoy es el día, partido a vida o muerte, a cara de perro, con las espadas en todo lo alto y cualquier otro tópico más que queramos usar. Mediado el segundo cuarto aún no se ha desenganchado el equipo del partido, hay esperanza.

Por cierto, Garuba cerca del aro tiene menos "touch" para encestar que un playmobil.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (27 Abr 2021)

Pues se ha ganado finalmente, último cuarto casi perfecto con Llull en modo semidiós. Ahora a por el cuarto, mientras hay vida hay esperanza. ¡Grande Lolaso!


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Abr 2021)

Muy grande lo de estos tíos aunque sea nadar para morir en la orilla.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Abr 2021)

A ver si el Zenit nos da una alegría.


----------



## Woden (28 Abr 2021)

No nos la ha dado. HUele a euroliga pal farsa


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Abr 2021)

Woden dijo:


> No nos la ha dado. HUele a euroliga pal farsa



Si el Efes no lo remedia.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (29 Abr 2021)

Pues al quinto donde visto lo visto todo puede suceder. Qué grande este equipo y este deporte. Lolaso santo subito!


----------



## sociedadponzi (29 Abr 2021)

partidazo brutal de garuba

24+12

si el madrid defiende fuerte asfixia al efes


----------



## Tubes (29 Abr 2021)

Lagrimas en los ojos... estamos viendo el último canto del cisne de un equipo de leyenda. Los habrá habido mejores pero ninguno con el gen de competitividad de estos muchachos. LLull, Rodolfo, Jesi, los nuevos Alocén o Abalde y sobre todo un muchacho nacido en Madrid, Garuba, con hambre de victoria como nuestro añorado Luka.

Gracias Laso por estos maravillosos años

Lolaso o muerte


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Abr 2021)

Con Llull al 50%, Rudy al 30%, sin Tavares... Laso merece una estatua en el Bernabéu.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Abr 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> partidazo brutal de garuba
> 
> 24+12
> 
> si el madrid defiende fuerte asfixia al efes



Pena que el año que viene nos lo roba la NBA.


----------



## Chichimango (29 Abr 2021)

Este ciclo ganador está dando sus últimos coletazos, pero son coletazos gloriosos. Lo de hoy ha sido espectacular, como lo del otro día. Estos tíos son muy grandes joder, muy grandes. Ganen o pierdan, siempre con ellos.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Abr 2021)




----------



## sociedadponzi (29 Abr 2021)

a garuba le ha venido bien la lesion de Tavares porque se ha crecido, y ojala siga creciendo

hasta hace 4 dias era un paquetazo con muchas ganas, pero ahora esta resolviendo

el primer dia que me fije en el fue cuando el paquete de laso le cambio cuando defencia enloquecido en la final de la copa del rey

laso es unico rompiendo el ritmo del equipo con cambios


----------



## sociedadponzi (30 Abr 2021)

un detalle que se viene produciendo en todos los partidos:

rebotes del madrid: 28
rebotes del efes: 20

con buena seleccion de tiro y buena defensa son ganables

si te suicidas desde la linea de 3 y rompes continuamente el ritmo del equipo con cambios pues no


----------



## spam (30 Abr 2021)

Bestial. Sin palabras. El cagómetro turco debe estar on fire. Ya sabemos que es imposible, pero y si...?


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2021)

Desconozco si alguien ha remontado un 2-0 en Euroliga. Pero, como es el orden natural de las cosas, de ser algún equipo el primero lo será el Madrid.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (30 Abr 2021)

Y aún así el cuerpo técnico del Madrid, después de las dos palizas en Estambul ha reaccionado bien aprovechando lo que hay en el equipo.

En el partido de ayer se salió con defensas zonales muy bien estudiadas, que se repitieron de vez en cuando a lo largo del partido; y en los dos de Madrid el equipo está cambiando en todos los bloqueos aprovechando que Garuba y Tyus son mucho más móviles que Tavares, lo que está entorpeciendo mucho a Larkin sobre todo.

Incluso en el último cuarto el equipo se marcó un "Quinteto de la muerte" tipo Golden State, con cuatro bajitos y Garuba de pívot.

Lo que pasa es que en el otro equipo hay talento y calidad para aburrir, y con el piloto automático te meten un parcial de 30 puntos como ayer. Y defienden bien además. Lo que hace mucho más meritoria la actuación del Madrid.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Abr 2021)

Qué bonitas eran esas finales!!


----------



## spam (4 May 2021)

Pues hoy cita de nuevo con la historia, toca tomar (nuevamente) Constantinopla para llegar a la F4. Quién iba a decirnos que nos veríamos en esta tesitura hace muy pocas semanas. Haber llegado a este punto es un logro tal como se ha dado todo, pero este escudo nos obliga siempre a mirar más allá. Fe infinita en este equipo.

He visto que han adelantado el horario y me voy a quedar sin ver el partido... lo dejo en buenas manos con vosotros, nos vemos en el postpartido.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 May 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Qué bonitas eran esas finales!!



Qué viejos me parecían todos esos señores con bigote de veinticinco años...


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 May 2021)

una pena, falto un poco de intensidad al final, pero con lo que tienen han peleado

adios euroliga


----------



## Chispeante (4 May 2021)

Me pongo en pie, me quito el sombrero, me seco las lágrimas (ni de rabia no de pena), ovación cerrada e hincho el pecho de orgullo. Esto es el Real Madrid.


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 May 2021)

3 partidos con tavares 3 derrotas

yo creo que cuando esta tavares los demas se esconden, y no es culpa de el


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Me pongo en pie, me quito el sombrero, me seco las lágrimas (ni de rabia no de pena), ovación cerrada e hincho el pecho de orgullo. Esto es el Real Madrid.



Buenas. Desconocia este hilo. Siento haberlo descubierto en un dia como hoy.
En cualquier caso desde hace ya ocho años la seccion de baloncesto brilla casi a la altura de su epoca de maximo esplendor, a pesar de ir perdiendo piezas importantes año a año y no disponer de la pasta de maccabi, cska o los turcos de turno.

Fui abonado en la era de vistalegre y la caja magica y aunque reconocia una labor de equipo nunca pense que la seccion llegara a donde ha llegado con Laso. Esta tenporada la Euroliga no sera pero la liga aun esta a tiro. En cualquier caso el trabajo de esta plantilla es para estar orgulloso


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2021)

En mi docta opinión... ha sido un atraco, cuando ellos lo han necesitado les han regalado tiritos libres por cualquier cosa,y a tavares le han pitado unas faltitas en ataque de risa por pestañear...

Por supuesto el efes es un equipazo y con un arbitraje neutral ya sería muy difícil pero así es imposible. No ha llegado al nivel de lo del Cska de hace unos años, pero suficiente, un milagro que hayan llegado con opciones hasta el final.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2021)

Hay jugadores que han dado mucho pero llegó su hora, especiamente Llull y Rudi,este último en los últimos minutos se ha tirado una mandarina en malisima posición de esas que le gustan que era para matarle... aunque en defensa lo dan todo, eso hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> En mi docta opinión... ha sido un atraco, cuando ellos lo han necesitado les han regalado tiritos libres por cualquier cosa,y a tavares le han pitado unas faltitas en ataque de risa por pestañear...
> 
> Por supuesto el efes es un equipazo y con un arbitraje neutral ya sería muy difícil pero así es imposible. No ha llegado al nivel de lo del Cska de hace unos años, pero suficiente, un milagro que hayan llegado con opciones hasta el final.



Es que el factor arbitral siempre es algo a tener en cuenta. Bien es cierto que ir a Moscu, a Estambul, Tel Aviv o Atenas con publico es ir al infierno, pero aun sin publico....la competicion se llama Euroleague Turkish Airlines....si te juegas el pase a semifinales contra los turcos los arbitros saben muy bien en caso de duda de que lado ponerse ( y a veces aunque no exista la duda)


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 May 2021)

Es que ha sido de risa, los turcos defendiendo continuamente con contactos de todo tipo sin que pase nada (que me parece bien, hay que dejar jugar) y en la otra zona en un momento de máxima tensión le dan a Larkin 4 tiros libres por los mismos contactos que en el otro lado se permiten,es muuuuy difícil así...


----------



## artemis (4 May 2021)

LoLaso jajajajajaja


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 May 2021)

artemis dijo:


> LoLaso jajajajajaja



Que tal el estudiantes? Repetir final four es imposible, pero descendeis este año?
En cualquier caso si es asi no te preocupes, os salvan el culo como paso años atras y dejan a quien sea sin ascenso...


----------



## artemis (4 May 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Que tal el estudiantes? Repetir final four es imposible, pero descendeis este año?
> En cualquier caso si es asi no te preocupes, os salvan el culo como paso años atras y dejan a quien sea sin ascenso...



Me la sopla el Estudiantes, yo soy del Efes desde chiquitito


----------



## spam (4 May 2021)

Bueno, pues no ha podido ser. Los muchachos han caído con honor y llegar hasta aquí en estas condiciones también es un orgullo cuando se compite como se ha hecho.Vamos a ver ahora si da para pelear la liga con opciones.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (5 May 2021)

Juer, a mí me ha parecido que el Madrid ha jugado una serie espectacular, aquí todos dábamos por hecho el 3-0 o 3-1 y al final se ha llegado al último minuto del quinto con todo abierto. Lástima del triple desde siete metros con Trey encima que metió Simon.

Ahora a darlo todo en ACB, si se rinde como en esta eliminatoria se puede ganar a cualquiera.


----------



## Erik morden (5 May 2021)

Serie wapa? 
Por verla y reengancharme a la Euroleague, la nba hace una semana( un día lo menos perdieron 4 de 40 da asco)alucinaba.ninguno competía


----------



## DRIDMA (31 May 2021)




----------



## The Replicant (31 May 2021)

al Lolaso lo habrían expulsado unas quinientas veces, pero como es del Farça puede decir y hacer lo que le plazca

por cierto,que bueno es Micic, joder Floren saca la puta billetera


----------



## artemis (31 May 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Me la sopla el Estudiantes, yo soy del Efes desde chiquitito



jajajajaja @Manero felicitame que mi equipo os ha reventado al mandril y al farsa


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (31 May 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> al Lolaso lo habrían expulsado unas quinientas veces, pero como es del Farça puede decir y hacer lo que le plazca
> 
> por cierto,que bueno es Micic, joder Floren saca la puta billetera



Micic ya tiene las maletas camino de Oklahoma. Tenemos ya a Heurtel y a Henry para el año que viene. Ya sé que es ventajista decirlo ahora pero con Heurtel, que fue echado de mala manera por Jasikevicius a mitad de temporada, el resultado de ayer pudo haber sido distinto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Micic ya tiene las maletas camino de Oklahoma. Tenemos ya a Heurtel y a Henry para el año que viene. Ya sé que es ventajista decirlo ahora pero con Heurtel, que fue echado de mala manera por Jasikevicius a mitad de temporada, el resultado de ayer pudo haber sido distinto.



El caso Heurtel nunca lo entenderé. En el baloncesto europeo actual hay muchos jugadores que se quedan en Europa pudiendo ganar más en la NBA porque en Europa viven mejor (no digo que fuera el caso concreto de Heurtel entonces). Pero si ese tipo de jugadores abundan, y además, están entre los mejores, ¿no te vale la pena intentar ganar fama de que eres un club que trata bien a la gente?


----------



## DRIDMA (31 May 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> al Lolaso lo habrían expulsado unas quinientas veces, pero como es del Farça puede decir y hacer lo que le plazca
> 
> por cierto,que bueno es Micic, joder Floren saca la puta billetera



Se va a la NBA.


----------



## clemenzzza (31 May 2021)

lo que le faltaba al madrid en una temporada aciaga con las lesiones.


----------



## clemenzzza (31 May 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Micic ya tiene las maletas camino de Oklahoma. Tenemos ya a Heurtel y a Henry para el año que viene. Ya sé que es ventajista decirlo ahora pero con Heurtel, que fue echado de mala manera por Jasikevicius a mitad de temporada, el resultado de ayer pudo haber sido distinto.



sin duda, ayer jasikevicius prefirió jugar con calathes lesionado antes que con hanga de subebalones ( porque aunque es un gran jugador hanga de base no da para más que eso ) con huertel que es un superclase hubiera tenido una alternativa muy buena.

los americanos arramplan con todo, garuba y bolmano parece que también el próximo año jugarán nba.


----------



## Manero (31 May 2021)

artemis dijo:


> jajajajaja @Manero felicitame que mi equipo os ha reventado al mandril y al farsa



Normal que seas seguidor del Efes, es de sobras conocida tu afición por los baños turcos. Pero felicidades igualmente.


----------



## artemis (31 May 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Normal que seas seguidor del Efes, es de sobras conocida tu afición por los baños turcos. Pero felicidades igualmente.



jajajaja el baño turco os lo han metido ellos... en carne viva, Juan Lapuerta es gafe... es llegar el y perder la liga, la champions, la final four, sigue sin saber que entranador habrá la temporada que viene... ect ect ect... menudo ridicule esta haciendo


----------



## Manero (31 May 2021)

artemis dijo:


> jajajaja el baño turco os lo han metido ellos... en carne viva, Juan Lapuerta es gafe... es llegar el y perder la liga, la champions, la final four, sigue sin saber que entranador habrá la temporada que viene... ect ect ect... menudo ridicule esta haciendo



A ti si que te meten cosas en carne viva en los baños turcos si.

Y para ser gafe ya ha levantado 7 títulos desde se vuelta:

Fútbol: Copa del Rey
Femenino: Copa, Liga y Champions
Balonmano: Liga Asobal
Hockey Hielo: Liga
Hockey Patines: OK Liga

Y a eso súmale 59 títulos en su primera etapa de mandato, incluido el famoso sextete. Dame muchos gafes así.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 May 2021)

Manero dijo:


> A ti si que te meten cosas en carne viva en los baños turcos si.
> 
> Y para ser gafe ya ha levantado 7 títulos desde se vuelta:
> 
> ...



Se te olvida la petanca.


----------



## Manero (31 May 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Se te olvida la petanca.



Eso lo dejamos para Florentino que en breve estará compitiendo en los torneos de petanca con los de su edad.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (31 May 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El caso Heurtel nunca lo entenderé. En el baloncesto europeo actual hay muchos jugadores que se quedan en Europa pudiendo ganar más en la NBA porque en Europa viven mejor (no digo que fuera el caso concreto de Heurtel entonces). Pero si ese tipo de jugadores abundan, y además, están entre los mejores, ¿no te vale la pena intentar ganar fama de que eres un club que trata bien a la gente?



A mí me da buen rollo que años después de haberse ido los jugadores que salen de aquí hablen bien del club sin necesidad de ello, gente en la que se confió y a la que se dio facilidades como Doncic, Darden, Nocioni, Slaughter... (lo veía cuando tenía Twitter). 

Desde Laso, Herreros y cía yo creo que no hemos cortado a nadie (en su día podrían haberlo sido Taylor, Lapro, Prepelic...), hemos mimado la progresión de los jóvenes aún sabiendo que estaban de paso (Doncic, Deck, Garuba...), se les ha dado mil facilidades con temas personales (Tompkins)... Son mercenarios y me parece bien que vayan adonde más les paguen, pero supongo que al final aumenta el compromiso de los jugadores con el club,como Carroll, ahí dando el callo con 100 años.


----------



## spam (31 May 2021)

clemenzzza dijo:


> lo que le faltaba al madrid en una temporada aciaga con las lesiones.



Venía a esto. Ojo cuidao que un positivo más y podrían descalificarnos. Y bueno, en cualquier caso, según quienes sean las dos bajas el roto puede ser majo... Ya sería la guinda a esta temporada.


----------



## Chichimango (31 May 2021)

Lo de esta temporada con la cobic y las lesiones es de aurora boreal, tanto en fútbol como en baloncesto, parece que nos han mirado a la vez todos los tuertos de España.

Y en basket además los de la NBA llevándose gente... como se gane esta Liga hay que sacarlos a hombros.


----------



## qbit (31 May 2021)

Manero dijo:


> A ti si que te meten cosas en carne viva en los baños turcos si.
> 
> Y para ser gafe ya ha levantado 7 títulos desde se vuelta:
> 
> ...



Microtítulos de mierda que no interesan a nadie, a ningún club importante. Dais mucho asco.


----------



## Manero (31 May 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Microtítulos de mierda que no interesan a nadie, a ningún club importante. Dais mucho asco.



Seguro que es mejor ganar Nadapletes, sin duda.


----------



## qbit (31 May 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Seguro que es mejor ganar Nadapletes, sin duda.



Los arbitrajes han impedido que la liga la ganara el Madrid.

Pero vamos, que vale más una Liga de Campeones que todos vuestros microtítulos de 3 años.


----------



## artemis (31 May 2021)

qbit dijo:


> Los arbitrajes han impedido que la liga la ganara el Madrid.
> 
> Pero vamos, que vale más una Liga de Campeones que todos vuestros microtítulos de 3 años.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (31 May 2021)

Uno de esos actores secundarios que hacían tan atractiva la NBA de entonces, no el circo de ahora:

*Fallece a los 64 años el histórico NBA Mark Eaton*

Redacción30/05/2021NBA, NBA VINTAGE

Mark Eaton, histórico pívot de la NBA, fue encontrado muerto este sábado tras sufrir un accidente de bicicleta en el condado de Summit, en Utah. Eaton, de 64 años, medía 2.24 m. de altura y disputó más de 950 partidos en la NBA, todos ellos con Utah Jazz, la franquicia en la que militó durante toda su carrera tras elegirle en cuarta ronda del draft en 1982, en la elección 72.

Durante su trayectoria, entre 1982 y 1994, Mark Eaton fue elegido 2 veces mejor defensor de la NBA (1985 y 1989) y 3 veces en el mejor quinteto defensivo de la competición. En la temporada 84-85 promedió la enorme cifra de 5,6 tapones por partido, lo que todavía supone un récord en la historia de la NBA. En toda su carrera puso 3064 tapones, lo que le coloca en el cuarto lugar histórico en la liga, solo por detrás de Hakeem Olajuwon, Dikembe Mutombo y Kareem Abdul-Jabbar.

Los Jazz emitieron un comunicado confirmando su fallecimiento: «Los Utah Jazz estamos profundamente entristecidos por el fallecimiento inesperado de Mark Eaton, quien fue una figura perdurable en la historia de nuestra franquicia y tuvo un impacto significativo en la comunidad después de su carrera en el baloncesto».


En ese mismo comunicado los Jazz explican que el pívot fue encontrado por la policía en la tirado en la carretera en la tarde del viernes, después de lo que parecía un accidente mientras montaba en bicicleta.

La historia de Eaton siempre será recordada porque llegó al baloncesto por casualidad, antes de convertirse en mito. En 1977, Eaton era mecánico de coches, cuando un entrenador le convenció para que probara suerte en el basket. A partir de ahí, su ascenso, con sus 2.24 m., fue fulgurante. Universidad de UCLA y aterrizaje en la NBA, donde hizo su carrera con los Utah Jazz. El propio Gobert, actual pívot de los Jazz, también quiso recordar a Eaton


----------



## clemenzzza (31 May 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> A mí me da buen rollo que años después de haberse ido los jugadores que salen de aquí hablen bien del club sin necesidad de ello, gente en la que se confió y a la que se dio facilidades como Doncic, Darden, Nocioni, Slaughter... (lo veía cuando tenía Twitter).
> 
> Desde Laso, Herreros y cía yo creo que no hemos cortado a nadie (en su día podrían haberlo sido Taylor, Lapro, Prepelic...), hemos mimado la progresión de los jóvenes aún sabiendo que estaban de paso (Doncic, Deck, Garuba...), se les ha dado mil facilidades con temas personales (Tompkins)... Son mercenarios y me parece bien que vayan adonde más les paguen, pero supongo que al final aumenta el compromiso de los jugadores con el club,como Carroll, ahí dando el callo con 100 años.



el madrid de baloncesto ha dado un vuelco brutal en los últimos años ( aunque también hay que decir que el desastre de la sección tanto en el primer equipo como en la cantera y la incapacidad de arrastrar a gente a la cancha no era normal ) deportivamente, en la cantera, en la captación de aficionados ( hay muy buenas asistencia al palacio y si no recuerdo mal ya no hacen abonados porque sacan más pasta con las entradas individuales ) en las instalaciones ( comparables a las de la nba o mejor ya que tiene hasta habitaciones como si fuera un hotel ) todo eso es muy positivo porque los jugadores y sobre todos los extranjeros hablan entre ellos y ahora mismo el madrid es el equipo top para venir a jugar ( obviamente si el madrid ofrece x y otro equipo x+2 está complicado pero a ofertas parecidas los jugadores lo tienen claro ) , el día en que le hicieron la pirula a huertel todo twiter ardía con los mensajes de apoyo de otros jugadores, eso causa muy mala imagen y los jugadores a la hora de fichar lo tienen en cuenta.

luego todos estos tipos cuando salen hablan muy bien del equipo es una publicidad que no se paga con dinero, doncic, deck , campazzo ahora mismo están en contacto con tipos de la nba que igual pueden ser cortados y venir a europa y las referencias pueden ser determinantes para dar el paso.


----------



## clemenzzza (31 May 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Uno de esos actores secundarios que hacían tan atractiva la NBA de entonces, no el circo de ahora:
> 
> *Fallece a los 64 años el histórico NBA Mark Eaton*
> 
> ...




si ocurrió hace unos días, me dió penilla pasé buenos ratos viendo a esos jazz, me traen grandes recuerdos.

hace unas semanas otro clásico pívot bradley el mormón de 2,3 que fue número uno del draft tuvo un accidente y se quedó paralítico, menudo racha.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2021)

Envejecer es muy jodido. Envejecer midiendo 2,25 tiene que ser infernal.

La gente que mide más de 2,30 por lo general no le da tiempo a envejecer.

Descanse en paz Mark Eaton, que tenía toda la pinta de ser una versión alargada de la white trash ésa tan americana que como pases por delante de su césped lo mismo te mete siete tiros que te invita a cenar y después a un baile en el granero. Yo lo llamaba "Marquitos".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2021)

clemenzzza dijo:


> el madrid de baloncesto ha dado un vuelco brutal en los últimos años ( aunque también hay que decir que el desastre de la sección tanto en el primer equipo como en la cantera y la incapacidad de arrastrar a gente a la cancha no era normal )



Todos los equipos de baloncesto que conozco que han dado el salto a una instalación moderna chupi guay en el quinto coño se han acabado retractando. No conozco mucho el caso pero supongo que la famosa "Caca Mágica" tuvo algo que ver.

Y sin duda Laso ha provocado una inversión de tendencia. No será perfecto, pero en mi opinión ya es el entrenador de baloncesto más importante de la historia del club.


----------



## clemenzzza (31 May 2021)

las clausulas van a ser un un sistema de financiación, algunos equipos como el baskonia llevan haciéndolo unos años, fichan a tipos por poco precio los revalorizan, los venden y vuelta a empezar, para el madrid aunque tiene mayor músculo económico y puede retener a los que se quedan en europa le puede pasar, en la cantera tiene muchos chicos jóvenes que en cuanto empiecen a jugar en el primer equipo son carne de cañón de nba con la que es imposible competir lo ideal es sacar cuanta pasta se pueda y facilitar la salida al jugador ya que es tontería hacer otra cosa hay que comprender a los jugadores.

a mi laso no me parecía un gran entrenador ( yo creo que ni los que le ficharon pensarían que iba a convertirse en el mejor entrenador de todos los tiempos de la sección ) pero hay que rendirse a la evidencia y es que su trayectoria deportiva y hasta diría que humana es de quitarse el sombrero.

aún así tienen detractores alguna vez lo he comentado pero detrás de mis asientos tengo un tipo que siempre que presentan por la megafonía después de oir " pablo laaassoooo" siempre responde con un "innnnnnuuuuuutiiiiiilllll" el tío lleva años así incluso en los partidos en los que se ha ganado un título o partido importante, a mi me hace mucha gracia


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (31 May 2021)

clemenzzza dijo:


> si ocurrió hace unos días, me dió penilla pasé buenos ratos viendo a esos jazz, me traen grandes recuerdos.
> 
> hace unas semanas otro clásico pívot bradley el mormón de 2,3 que fue número uno del draft tuvo un accidente y se quedó paralítico, menudo racha.



Joder, no sabia esto ultimo

Veo que tambien iba en bici cuando pasó

@AYN RANDiano2 dirá 4 cosillas cuando se entere de estos 2 accidentes


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 May 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Joder, no sabia esto ultimo
> 
> Veo que tambien iba en bici cuando pasó



Una ordenanza casi sesentona de mi antigua sede funcivaguil. Accidente de bici (y viendo su figura era fácil de adivinar que había empezado con la bici a edad muy avanzada), cabeza de fémur a tomar viento, prótesis de titanio y baja prolongada. 

Calculo que ya le habrá costado al Estado del Bienestar unos 30.000 euros, más los que hagan falta el resto de una vida mediatizada por una lesión muy importante.

Pero es que la bici es sana y solidaria.


----------



## clemenzzza (31 May 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Envejecer es muy jodido. Envejecer midiendo 2,25 tiene que ser infernal.
> 
> La gente que mide más de 2,30 por lo general no le da tiempo a envejecer.
> 
> Descanse en paz Mark Eaton, que tenía toda la pinta de ser una versión alargada de la white trash ésa tan americana que como pases por delante de su césped lo mismo te mete siete tiros que te invita a cenar y después a un baile en el granero. Yo lo llamaba "Marquitos".



supongo que habréis oído la historia ( casi leyenda urbana ) del descubrimiento de eaton, estaba en un taller, su descubridor empezó a hablar con el mientras le sobresalían los pies de un coche que reparaba cuando de repente asomó la cabeza 2,30 más allá, el tío lo flipó. Asi que si que podría ser la imagen de "white trash " con mono grasiento, barbas y pañuelo en la cabeza.

qué bueno lo de marquitos




Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Todos los equipos de baloncesto que conozco que han dado el salto a una instalación moderna chupi guay en el quinto coño se han acabado retractando. No conozco mucho el caso pero supongo que la famosa "Caca Mágica" tuvo algo que ver.
> 
> Y sin duda Laso ha provocado una inversión de tendencia. No será perfecto, pero en mi opinión ya es el entrenador de baloncesto más importante de la historia del club.



yo hablo de mucho tiempo atrás de cuando estaban sabonis y arlauckas, por ejemplo yo llegué a ir a partidos en el palacio de los deportes en el que apenas había 3000 espectadores era todo muy desangelado. Me acuerdo que le comentaba a mi hermano que no era normal que le estudiantes llenase y el madrid tuviera esas entradas en aquella época. 

en el saporta que es cuando ya empecé a ir regularmente a pesar de la mala ubicación, lejos y con malos accesos, cancha mala y pequeña es cuando se empezó a forjar el cambio, había hasta promociones en los que te rebajaban el precio del abono del año siguiente si asistías a un porcentaje alto de los partidos, empezaron a preocuparse por atraer a gente al pabellón luego el irse a vistalegre también fue una decisión muy buena es un barrio con bastante afición al baloncesto y se notó junto con mejores resultados deportivos.

lo de la caja mágica fue una mala decisión ( aunque tuvo un componente político, justificar la instalación que apenas se utilizaba y también creo recordar que el palacio no estaba disponible no sé si por eventos ya comprometidos o porque estaba todavía de obras ) mala cancha ( yo que en vistalegre tenía asientos de los más baratos y no lo veía mal cambié a otros mejores de lo mal que se veía en la nueva cancha, los accesos eran malos, no había autobúes y el metro estaba un poco lejos, el barrio tampoco es de los mejores a un amigo mío le rompieron la luna para roberle una chorrada que llevara, ahí perdieron bastante público afortunadamente volvieron a goya que es un sitio que me encanta.


----------



## clemenzzza (31 May 2021)

el nuevo bernabeu es multiusos así que no es descabellado que lo prueben para las grandes ocasiones, el barca, play offs euroliga o quien sabe igual como sede de la copa del rey donde cualquier pabellón se queda corto de localidades.

una recreación pero con pista de tenis:


----------



## spam (31 May 2021)

103-79 y primera victoria a la buchaca, cimentada en un primer cuarto fulgurante y después un correcalles de 40 minutos de los que desquician a los entrenadores. A ver si sentenciamos rápido el miércoles.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (1 Jun 2021)

Vamos que la NBA salvó a Mark Eaton de acabar en un taller diciendo aquello de Stephen King de "El mejor olor del mundo es el de coche nuevo, después del olor a hembra".


----------



## The Replicant (1 Jun 2021)

spam dijo:


> 103-79 y primera victoria a la buchaca, cimentada en un primer cuarto fulgurante y después un correcalles de 40 minutos de los que desquician a los entrenadores. A ver si sentenciamos rápido el miércoles.



la verdad es que el Hierbalaif da más penilla que otra cosa.

Supongo que después nos tocará con el Violencia basket que ha ganado el primer partido con el Basconia.

Si no pasa nada raro la final con el Farça, creo que lo tenemos dificil. Además despues del Fail de la Euroliga van a querer ganar la liga ACB a toda costa, y los àrbitros van a tener "instrucciones" claras de que asi sea.


----------



## spam (2 Jun 2021)

Pues parece que lo de Pi Henry se ha jodido ... una pena porque me la ponía durísima, pero al haber perdido a Vildoza y recaudado dinero, Baskonia ha decidido subirse a la parra en la negociación del tanteo e intentar renovar al jugador. Además, está por ahí el riesgo de que la NBA vuelva a tentarle como hace un mes y se acabe largando... el Madrid ha visto demasiados riesgos y ha buscado alternativas rápidamente, y NWG es probablemente el mejor base disponible y sin riesgo de fuga NBA. Me ilusionaba muchísimo el rasta, pero hay que reconocer que la solución es muy sensata. Un gran jugador y para mí la segunda mejor opción. Menos defensa y quizá menos complementario con Heurtel, pero élite absoluta en tiro y anotación.









A Pierria muerto, Nigel puesto


Giro de guión en el puesto de base titular. La operación Pierria Henry, que en abril se diese por hecha, acuerdo mediante por 500k para que Baskonia no entrase al tanteo, se ha complicado y el Madr…




karusito.com







> *A Pierria muerto, Nigel puesto*
> EN 2 JUNIO, 2021POR KARUSITO83EN BALONCESTO
> 
> 
> ...



PD: hoy segundo partido con Granca. A ver si resolvemos por la vía rápida y aprovechamos para descansar. Dado lo apretado que va el calendario y los plazos de cuarentena, es posible que Abalde llegue para la final, o ni eso...


----------



## The Replicant (2 Jun 2021)

spam dijo:


> Pues parece que lo de Pi Henry se ha jodido ... una pena porque me la ponía durísima, pero al haber perdido a Vildoza y recaudado dinero, Baskonia ha decidido subirse a la parra en la negociación del tanteo e intentar renovar al jugador. Además, está por ahí el riesgo de que la NBA vuelva a tentarle como hace un mes y se acabe largando... el Madrid ha visto demasiados riesgos y ha buscado alternativas rápidamente, y NWG es probablemente el mejor base disponible y sin riesgo de fuga NBA. Me ilusionaba muchísimo el rasta, pero hay que reconocer que la solución es muy sensata. Un gran jugador y para mí la segunda mejor opción. Menos defensa y quizá menos complementario con Heurtel, pero élite absoluta en tiro y anotación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la verdad es que no conozco mucho al tal NWG pero tiene buena pinta.

Buenos comentarios en este blog karusito.com, parece que este tio entiende de basket, no como los juntaletras del ASno y similares


----------



## clemenzzza (2 Jun 2021)

El tal goss, por lo visto es bueno ya jugó en olimpiakos aunque yo no lo recuerdo,mi hermano si y me dice que es buen fichaje.

Por lo visto l intención del Madrid es intentar fichar tipos que ya hayan venido de la NBA y no tengan intención de regresar para asegurarse una continuidad de los jugadores en el equipo.

Un poco complicado porque cualquiera con calidad aspira a irse aunque sea por pasta y a nada que lo haga bien en un escaparate como el Madrid ofertas va a tener.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spam (5 Jun 2021)

Hay que fichar a Kalinic, qué partido ayer para tumbar a Baskonia. No se sabe cómo está el tema del tanteo, pero vale la pena aflojar la viruta que nos ahorraremos de negociar con QuereJeta.

PD: buenos loles también el jueves con la pecheada de la farsa en Badalona. A ver si les pasa como a nosotros tras perder la F4 de Maccabi, que el equipo se hundió y se la pegó en liga también...


----------



## spam (6 Jun 2021)

Ya sabréis que nos toca afrontar la semi contra Vabas que empieza hoy con las bajas de Lapro y Llull (además de Abalde), con lo que los únicos bases serán Alocén y el canterano Núñez, con el apoyo a ratos de Causeur. Menudo viacrucis de temporada, sería un milagro pasar a la final y aún quedaría la farsa.

Habría que empezar a decir en voz alta que Llull, contodoloquenoshadado, es un lastre y no va a volver a tener nivel para ser no ya diferencial, sino simplemente útil. Va camino de convertirse en nuestro Navarro, y es triste decirlo, pero lo mejor que podría pasarnos es que decidiese retirarse a final de temporada. En cambio, se aferrará a la murga de los servicios prestados y tendremos que seguir comiéndonos su decadencia...


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (6 Jun 2021)

Hemos ganado la Euroliga junior a la Farsa, con un montón de bajas, he visto un resumen y vaya equipazo.


----------



## Chispeante (6 Jun 2021)

spam dijo:


> Ya sabréis que nos toca afrontar la semi contra Vabas que empieza hoy con las bajas de Lapro y Llull (además de Abalde), con lo que los únicos bases serán Alocén y el canterano Núñez, con el apoyo a ratos de Causeur. Menudo viacrucis de temporada, sería un milagro pasar a la final y aún quedaría la farsa.
> 
> Habría que empezar a decir en voz alta que Llull, contodoloquenoshadado, es un lastre y no va a volver a tener nivel para ser no ya diferencial, sino simplemente útil. Va camino de convertirse en nuestro Navarro, y es triste decirlo, pero lo mejor que podría pasarnos es que decidiese retirarse a final de temporada. En cambio, se aferrará a la murga de los servicios prestados y tendremos que seguir comiéndonos su decadencia...



Para mi Llull es un histórico a la altura de Corbalán, Romay, Luyk o, Emiliano o Fernando Martín. Ha estado en primera línea antes de la era Laso y podía haber hecho carrera y dólares en la NBA. No es cuestión de aguantarlo a toda costa pero un año más si que le daría, al estilo de Felipe Reyes, jugando los minutos que realmente fuera capaz de rendir.

Por otra parte el Madrid, y otros grandes del baloncesto europeo, ya es oficialmente el Ajax de Amsterdam de los 90, pura cantera para la Liga americana. Así es imposible hacer equipo ni proyecto. Si son buenos, te los birlan incluso a mitad de temporada.Y si son malos, no te sirven...


----------



## The Replicant (7 Jun 2021)

casi preferiria que nos eliminara el Violencia Basket a llegar a la final y que el Farça nos pase por encima  









Rudy y Garuba se retiran lesionados ante el Valencia


Rudy Fernández sufrió un pinchazo en el aductor, mientras que Garuba tuvo problemas con el gemelo. El primero es el que más preocupa en el Madrid.



as.com





tendrán que jugar con los juniors


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Jun 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> casi preferiria que nos eliminara el Violencia Basket a llegar a la final y que el Farça nos pase por encima
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al Farsa ya se le ganó con un chorro de lesionados y sin Poirier.


@spam toda la razón con Kalinic, es el hombre a pescar y lo que necesitamos.


----------



## Woden (7 Jun 2021)

Creo que sería buen para Garuba quedarse al menos un año más, y también bueno para el Madric qué coño


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Creo que sería buen para Garuba quedarse al menos un año más, y también bueno para el Madric qué coño



Pero los millones y el brillo de la NBA los ciega... luego se ven sentados en el banquillo, agitando toallas y se frustran, pero con los bolsillos llenos.


----------



## spam (8 Jun 2021)

Pecheada importante en Valencia, 85-67. Habrá tercer partido, justo lo que necesitábamos en nuestro paupérrimo estado físico actual. Pero es que hoy no hemos tenido opción en ningún momento, incomprensible cómo puede cambiar tanto la actitud de un equipo y otro en dos días.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Jun 2021)

Es que el VaBas nos tiene cogida la medida este año, mirad cómo nos ha follado hasta en la Euroliga.


----------



## spam (9 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Es que el VaBas nos tiene cogida la medida este año, mirad cómo nos ha follado hasta en la Euroliga.



Bueno, también se les ganó con solvencia en copa y hace tres días. Esto es una moneda al aire y depende más del plan con que salgan los nuestros.

Llamadme loco pero no nos veo apalizados por la farsa. Eso sí, cada ronda es como cagar un melón y cada vez hay menos ganas de prolongar la agonía.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Jun 2021)

Correcto

El Farça nos va a sodomizar sin piedad y si puede humillarnos lo hara


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

Estaba justo escribiendo que no veía fino a Llull y se ha marcado una mandarina del quince para cerrar el primer cuarto. SIEMPRE CREÍ.


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

Pues estamos en la final. Tras un partido muy serio en el que Valencia no ha llegado a ponerse por delante desde el principio.
Grande Garuba, pese a una cagadita cerca del final. El chaval haría bien quedándose uno o dos años más aquí, puliéndose, antes de hacer las Américas.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (10 Jun 2021)

Joder con Garuba


----------



## spam (11 Jun 2021)

Bueno, pues a la final y a ver qué pasa. Muy bien Garuba y también Llull, aunque ambos han tenido cagadas que han podido salir muy caras. A descansar, recuperar efectivos poco a poco y a esperar rival...


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Jun 2021)

Vamos a la guerra!!!


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (11 Jun 2021)

Muy bien ayer la Pantera de Azuqueca, espero que antes de irse le deje bien metida la longaniza a Mirotic en la final.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (11 Jun 2021)

Menuda fábrica las categorías inferiores del Madrid, es que no solo los que han acabado en NBA (o van a acabar), es que hay otros muy válidos como Dani Díaz, Barreiro o Radoncic dando guerra en Europa. A este último lo repescaba a la de ya.

Núñez lo poco que ha jugado me ha dejado muy buena impresión, parece un base puro de la vieja escuela. Muy buen trabajo de la sección.

Edito para añadir a Santi Yusta, y más que me dejaré en el tintero.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jun 2021)

A ver si tenemos un día bueno, y los árbitros no nos joden, y ponemos la primera ventaja.


----------



## Erik morden (13 Jun 2021)

A garuba lo ponen como gran defensor y lo poco que he visto es a partidos, muy irregular.
En serio, es bueno a psrte del 1 contra 1?


----------



## Políticamente correcto (13 Jun 2021)

No sé qué está siendo peor, si el arbitraje (la antideportiva de Taylor ha sido  ) o la realización televisiva con unos tiros de cámara donde no se ve una recontraputa mierda.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jun 2021)

A pensar en el siguiente partido, esto ya es historia.


----------



## spam (13 Jun 2021)

Pues el primero al hoyo. El partido ha empezado pareciendo una cosa toda la primera parte, con todo bajo control, pero 5 minutos de caraja en el 3er cuarto con Higgins entrando en combustión han dado un vuelco al panorama, parcial bestia que nos ha puesto 10 abajo y ya no ha vuelto a haber opción. No ha sido sorprendente pero sí decepcionante. Veremos si la serie vuelve a Madrid.


----------



## spam (13 Jun 2021)

Faltas aparte (se ha cargado rapidísimo), Alocén ha estado bastante bien. Es más, si vas a las stats del partido, todos tienen un +/- negativo, algunos muy negativo, y Carlitos ha tenido un +15. Vamos, que el desplome del tercer cuarto le ha pillado en el banco. Aunque no sea el mejor día para decirlo, creo que es de las mejores noticias del equipo este año, y contrariamente a lo que parecía en la primera parte de la temporada, ha crecido más que Abalde. Aquí hay jugador.q


----------



## artemis (13 Jun 2021)

spam dijo:


> Faltas aparte (se ha cargado rapidísimo), Alocén ha estado bastante bien. Es más, si vas a las stats del partido, todos tienen un +/- negativo, algunos muy negativo, y Carlitos ha tenido un +15. Vamos, que el desplome del tercer cuarto le ha pillado en el banco. Aunque no sea el mejor día para decirlo, creo que es de las mejores noticias del equipo este año, y contrariamente a lo que parecía en la primera parte de la temporada, ha crecido más que Abalde. Aquí hay jugador.q



L_L_S_


----------



## cepeda33 (13 Jun 2021)

Para ser u equipo que a lo largo de la temporada ha perido tantos jugadores clave, su rendimiento ha sido espectacular, poco mas se le puede pedir.

La verdad es que la final ni deberia jugarse, ya sabemos todos quien ganara, la diferencia es excesiva.

Por todas sus dificultades un 10 para esta plantilla


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2021)

La afición del Real Madrid ovacionó ayer a Gasol, lo que me parece muy bien. En su momento también ovacionó a Navarro, lo que no me pareció tan bien porque siempre tuvo detalles muy feos hacia el Madrid.

Y a Ronaldinho, y a Maradona.

Pero la clase, el _seny _y los _valors _los tienen otros.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Jun 2021)

cepeda33 dijo:


> Para ser u equipo que a lo largo de la temporada ha perido tantos jugadores clave, su rendimiento ha sido espectacular, poco mas se le puede pedir.
> 
> La verdad es que la final ni deberia jugarse, ya sabemos todos quien ganara, la diferencia es excesiva.
> 
> Por todas sus dificultades un 10 para esta plantilla



+ 1

bastante han hecho con lo que tenemos con llegar a la final, y suerte que este año es al mejor de 3 o sea que seguramente nos meterán 2 - 0 y pa casa, mejor no prolongar la agonia, y mañana (la temporada que viene) será otro dia


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La afición del Real Madrid ovacionó ayer a Gasol, lo que me parece muy bien. En su momento también ovacionó a Navarro, lo que no me pareció tan bien porque siempre tuvo detalles muy feos hacia el Madrid.
> 
> Y a Ronaldinho, y a Maradona.
> 
> Pero la clase, el _seny _y los _valors _los tienen otros.



Una tontería lo de ovacionar a Gasol. Gasol, con la camiseta del VARsa, es el enemigo, yo no he visto en mi vida que los culés ovacionen a un jugador del Madrid.







Mira ese ejemplo de cómo es tratado el Madrid cuando va a territorio comanche.


----------



## dcisneros (14 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La afición del Real Madrid ovacionó ayer a Gasol, lo que me parece muy bien. En su momento también ovacionó a Navarro, lo que no me pareció tan bien porque siempre tuvo detalles muy feos hacia el Madrid.
> 
> Y a Ronaldinho, y a Maradona.
> 
> Pero la clase, el _seny _y los _valors _los tienen otros.



Y luego le dijo de todo a Mirotic. El señorío de los merengues es tan falso como el gobierno más progresista de la historia.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (14 Jun 2021)

Gasol un día te apoya a la monarquía española, otro a Trump, a la selección, a Black Lives Matter o al Prusés. No le veo mala persona como a Guardiola, simplemente es un tío que no quiere líos y se suma al viento fácil de su día a día. Al menos no le he visto apoyando al Open Arms como a su hermano.

Le aplaudiría aunque solo fuera por la semifinal aquella contra Francia en el eurobasket de 2015 en la que cascó 40 puntos (la mitad del equipo, 80-75). Debía llevar tal carga encima que creo que después del partido se fue a un after con Pastis y Buenry.


----------



## Manero (14 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La afición del Real Madrid ovacionó ayer a Gasol, lo que me parece muy bien. En su momento también ovacionó a Navarro, lo que no me pareció tan bien porque siempre tuvo detalles muy feos hacia el Madrid.
> 
> Y a Ronaldinho, y a Maradona.
> 
> Pero la clase, el _seny _y los _valors _los tienen otros.



Desengañate, la ovación a Gasol de ayer fué por su trayectoria en la Selección y en la NBA que lo han convertido en un mito no solo del basket sino del deporte español. Y eso no tiene nada que ver con el señorío. De hecho si Gasol ha vuelto al Barça ha sido precisamente para probarse y coger ritmo de competición para disputar los Jugos Olímpicos con España.

Pero resulta que un madridista también se llevó una ovación del Palau y aquel dia yo estaba allí presente. Fué el mismo dia de la muerte de Fernando Martín, cuando por los altavoces se anunció su fallecimiento el minuto de silencio ponía la piel de gallina y tras eso los aplausos a su figura fueron impresionantes.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2021)

dcisneros dijo:


> Y luego le dijo de todo a Mirotic. El señorío de los merengues es tan falso como el gobierno más progresista de la historia.



¿Y qué le tenía que decir a Mirotic? ¿"Méame en la boca"? ¿Eso es el señorío, según tú?

Anda, bonico, dime algún ejemplo de jugador del Real Madrid aplaudido en Barcelona. Ni uno solo. Los odios más bestiales y racistas hacia jugadores con un perfil nada polémico, como podía ser Roberto Carlos.


----------



## clemenzzza (14 Jun 2021)

A mí Gasol/gasoles me cae/caen como el culo por bien quedas pero en mi opinión por lo que han representado para la selección y para el baloncesto español en general lo suyo sería a aplaudirle antes del partido y cagarte en su puta madre durante el partido.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Una tontería lo de ovacionar a Gasol. Gasol, con la camiseta del VARsa, es el enemigo, yo no he visto en mi vida que los culés ovacionen a un jugador del Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No veo que tengamos que rebajarnos al nivel de ellos. El Real Madrid no es el "espejo invertido" del FCB ni mierdas. Es él mismo, el mayor club deportivo de la historia y dejemos a otros lo de vivir pensando en los rivales.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2021)

clemenzzza dijo:


> A mí Gasol/gasoles me cae/caen como el culo por bien quedas



Vivir en (o ser de) determinados sitios requiere muchísimo cuidado. Peor es ser un bienqueda hacia el antimadridismo y el antiespañolismo siendo jugador del Real Madrid, y alguno hemos tenido.


----------



## audienorris1899 (14 Jun 2021)

¿No estáis hasta la polla del formato de competición de la ACB? ¿No os da rabia ganar la liga regular arrasando como en 2014 y luego caer en play-offs en la final contra el Barça?

Y lo digo ahora que el formato podría beneficiar a mi equipo, pero los play-offs me parecieron siempre una puta mierda y convierten la liga regular en intrascendente. Me molaría un formato de competición como en el fútbol donde cada partido es vital y termina ganando el campeonato el equipo que ha sido el mejor durante toda la temporada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jun 2021)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Y lo digo ahora que el formato podría beneficiar a mi equipo, pero los play-offs me parecieron siempre una puta mierda y convierten la liga regular en intrascendente. Me molaría un formato de competición como en el fútbol donde cada partido es vital y termina ganando el campeonato el equipo que ha sido el mejor durante toda la temporada.



Yo soy lo bastante viejo como para recordar las ligas pre ACB que eran exactamente así. Eran un sopor.

Recuerdo una que tanto FCB como RM ganaron todos sus encuentros salvo los "clásicos" (que entonces no se llamaban así, y odio el nombre). El resultado era que la liga se podía decidir en la jornada 8 de la segunda vuelta, en el RM-FCB de turno.

Ya sé que actualmente sería poco probable que los grandes ganaran todos los encuentros, pero en las últimas jornadas podrían pasar demasiadas cosas raras y a cambio habría demasiados partidos entre los cuatro o cinco primeros clasificados que ahora tienen algún interés y en ese caso serían intrascendentes.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (14 Jun 2021)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> ¿No estáis hasta la polla del formato de competición de la ACB? ¿No os da rabia ganar la liga regular arrasando como en 2014 y luego caer en play-offs en la final contra el Barça?
> 
> Y lo digo ahora que el formato podría beneficiar a mi equipo, pero los play-offs me parecieron siempre una puta mierda y convierten la liga regular en intrascendente. Me molaría un formato de competición como en el fútbol donde cada partido es vital y termina ganando el campeonato el equipo que ha sido el mejor durante toda la temporada.



Es tal el sopor que produce la ACB que cualquier nuevo formato daría mejor resultado. Está tan sobado esto que todo el mundo celebra que los playoffs sean a 3 y no a 5.
Liga regular con 19 equipos, vaya infierno.

Grupo Par-Impar, A1 y A2, factor corrección... Yo ya he visto todos los formatos posibles, esto no hay quien lo arregle.


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Jun 2021)

clemenzzza dijo:


> A mí Gasol/gasoles me cae/caen como el culo por bien quedas pero en mi opinión por lo que han representado para la selección y para el baloncesto español en general lo suyo sería a aplaudirle antes del partido y cagarte en su puta madre durante el partido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk



A mi Gasol desde que empezó a explotar hasta la nausea lo amiguisimo que era de Kobe Bryant ha empezado a caerme gordo...


----------



## audienorris1899 (14 Jun 2021)

Pero para eso ya tienes la Copa del Rey y luego la Euroliga. Si cuentas todas las competiciones podrías ver 16 Barça - Madrid en una temporada y eso es una locura, hay momentos en los que no sabes ni qué competición estás jugando con tantas repeticiones de partidos. Liga ACB de 16 equipos, la gana el que quede primero y que bajen los 3 últimos. La Euroliga cerrada es otro clavo en el ataud de la ACB.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No veo que tengamos que rebajarnos al nivel de ellos. El Real Madrid no es el "espejo invertido" del FCB ni mierdas. Es él mismo, el mayor club deportivo de la historia y dejemos a otros lo de vivir pensando en los rivales.



Pues para mí son el enemigo y hay que tratarlo como tal.


----------



## spam (16 Jun 2021)

Bueno, pues el domingo tuvimos opciones durante medio partido, hoy ni eso. Ya había ganas de terminar con la agonía, y a partir de ahora ya se puede empezar a planificar el futuro.


----------



## Paradigmas 2 (16 Jun 2021)

_Émos sío derroidos_ 

Era inevitable. A pensar en la proxima temporada.

Pd.- Lolasso el primer tiempo muerto: " ¿Habéis venido al show? ¿Eh?" "¿Habeis venido al show?" ¡Tremendo!


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Jun 2021)

Pues acabó la temporada, con el final que todos esperábamos... se cayó y se luchó con honor. Ahora a lamerse las heridas, a reforzar la plantilla y a rezar para tener un poco de suerte el año que viene.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Jun 2021)

William-Goss, Heurtel... a ver un cuatro, si es que Garuba se va, ojalá Kalinic, esto va tomando forma.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pues para mí son el enemigo y hay que tratarlo como tal.



Ya, pero hay que establecer límites. Te pongo un ejemplo:

Imagínate que Rafa Nadal no fuera declaradamente del Madrid sino de otro equipo, pero fuera todo lo demás que es: un orgullo para el deporte español y el sobrino de un ex-jugador del FCB. Si fuera al Bernabeu a un saque de honor ¿tú le pitarías?

Se dice que el Rey Felipe VI el Preparado es del Atleti. También se dice que no, pero hay un equipo en España del que un rey no puede permitirse ser y ya sabemos cuál es. Si hay una final de copa en la que participe el Real Madrid y tú estás entre la hinchada, ¿tú le pitarías al rey y al himno?

Estoy seguro de que tú tampoco lo harías. Tú también tienes límites. Mis límites de lo que es un enemigo y de lo que es una figura patrimonio de todos los españoles son diferentes de los tuyos. Al rey, a Nadal y a Gasol los incluyo en "patrimonio español". A Maradona cuando le hizo aquel quiebro a Ulises Sandokán San José lo incluyo en "patrimonio de la Humanidad" y también le hubiera aplaudido. 



Como lo hizo todo el Bernabeu, sacando pañuelos, y como lo hubiera hecho, de haber estado vivo, Santiago Bernabeu, que fue el tipo que realmente creó al Real Madrid, no Juanito, ni Mendoza, ni Mourinho. Mi Madrid es ése, se fundó sobre esos principios y tampoco nos ha ido tan mal. La blandura ante las mafias y los abusos no tiene nada que ver con eso.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ya, pero hay que establecer límites. Te pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> Imagínate que Rafa Nadal no fuera declaradamente del Madrid sino de otro equipo, pero fuera todo lo demás que es: un orgullo para el deporte español y el sobrino de un ex-jugador del FCB. Si fuera al Bernabeu a un saque de honor ¿tú le pitarías?
> 
> ...



"Señorío es morir en el campo y no filosofía barata"


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> "Señorío es morir en el campo y no filosofía barata"



Vale, pero el fútbol no es una guerra y, si lo fuera, yo prefiero tener de referentes filosóficos-bélicos a Escipión o a Juana de Arco (que no murieron en el campo, pero en ambos casos, casi, casi) que a Pirrakas de los Bukaneros del Rayo Vallecano.


----------



## Manero (16 Jun 2021)

Un saludo de parte de Nico Mirotic, que dice que está donde quiere estar y que esto es el inicio de una gran etapa.

Siempre me he preguntado que pasó en su etapa en el Madrid para no querer volver allí al dejar la NBA y decidir irse al gran rival. Y que nadie venga que fué por el dinero porque un club con el presupuesto del Madrid podía igualar perfectamente la oferta de 4 millones que le ofrecía el Barça, que cualquier medianía de la plantilla de fútbol cobra bastante más. Porque tener a Mirotic asegura dominar el basket europeo los próximos 5 años.


----------



## Manero (16 Jun 2021)

Los aficionados al basket azulgrana nos hemos tragado el ciclo ganador del Madrid. Ahora Mirotic dice que el ciclo ha cambiado y eso te parece "restregar", a mi lo que me parece es que hay mucho ofendidito en este hilo.

Que el Madrid haya llegado a final de temporada con bajas por Covid, lesiones y jugadores que se han ido es parte del deporte, unas veces esas cosas favorecen y otras no. Pero en la final en pista jugaban 5 contra 5 verdad?? pues entonces se ha podido competir y por tanto se puede celebrar.

Mirotic tras los partidos que se perdió por problemas personales pegó un bajón de rendimiento, de haber estado al nivel de la primera parte de la temporada la Euroliga la hubiera ganado el Barcelona. Ahora ha renunciado también a los juegos de Tokio por esos mismos problemas personales. Porque aunque a ti no te lo parezca, Mirotic en su nivel es el jugador más determinante de los que juegan en Europa con diferencia. Que te ciegue el resentimiento ya es cosa tuya.


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2021)

Mirotic es gafe. Casi un Tomic v.2.0. 

Y ya me hubiera gustado ver al Barca con la plaga de lesiones y desgracias que ha tenido el Madric este año.

Por otra parte con el presupuesto del Barça no ha podido con el Efes, así que os habéis quedado a media paja.


----------



## Manero (16 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Mirotic es gafe. Casi un Tomic v.2.0.
> 
> Y ya me hubiera gustado ver al Barca con la plaga de lesiones y desgracias que ha tenido el Madric este año.
> 
> Por otra parte con el presupuesto del Barça no ha podido con el Efes, así que os habéis quedado a media paja.



Estas temporadas atrás, además de la malisima planificación de plantillas que fué haciendo Bartomeu también hubieron momentos con muchas bajas, recuerdo partidos de Euroliga con 8 jugadores disponibles y sin bases. Por eso decía que eso es deporte, unas veces el viento viene de cara y otras en contra. Pero a pesar de las bajas a los jugadores hay que exigirles intensidad y ganas y eso ayer los jugadores del Madrid no lo pusieron como dijo Laso.

Mirotic no es gafe, 2 de 3 títulos no está mal y el Efes tiene un plantillon. Gafe es Florentino que de 3 secciones profesionales que tiene ha conseguido 3 nadapletes.


----------



## Manero (16 Jun 2021)

Si el resentimiento no afecta en tu buen juicio mejor para ti, si esos jugadores que nombras te parecen más determinantes genial pero sigo pensando que un Mirotic al 100% puede hacer ganar una Euroliga, compararlo con el petardo sin sangre de Tomic como ha hecho @Woden no es de recibo. Y repito, desconozco que problemas personales fueron los que le apartaron del equipo pero desde su vuelta su rendimiento ha bajado muchísimo, en la F4 se vió pero ya desde antes no se acercaba ni de lejos a los números de la primera parte de la temporada. Con un Mirotic sin ese bajón la Euroliga era del Barcelona. Problemas personales que parece que siguen sin solucionarse ya que ha renunciado a los Juegos por ello.

Y yo si que veo un cambio de ciclo, la base ganadora del Madrid se ha hecho mayor con los Rudy, Llull y demás, y Garuba no estará mucho más por aquí antes de que se lo lleven a la NBA. Mucho tendrá que acertar la dirección deportiva del Madrid en los fichajes para mantenerse arriba.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (16 Jun 2021)

No falla, tú, los de los valors son como los lagartos, asoman la cabecita cuando sale el sol pero durante el decenio de lluvia en el que DON PABLO LOLASO, profeta del SANTO CHACHO PUÑO VUELTAS y del SAGRADO CUERNOS LADO PARA YAISI, ha estado partiendo la pana, ahí han estado bien escondidos.

Enhorabuena al Barça y a ver el año que viene.


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2021)

De entrada parece que vienen Heurtel y Nigel.
Al menos parece que se hace algo. Eso mas Poirer ya es una buena base de renovación de proyecto. A ver si se siguen haciendo las cosas bien y hay mas suerte en el futuro.

Lo que no veo yo sostenible es que el Barça siga haciendo el dispendio que hizo el año pasado cuando es evidente (como se ve en el futbol) que no tiene un duro. Pero eso igual allí no importa.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jun 2021)

Si no viene Mbappé creo que querrá. 

El baloncesto se potencia cuando en el fútbol hay malas perspectivas. Y no hay mejor ejemplo de esto que el actual FCB.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Jun 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Estas temporadas atrás, además de la malisima planificación de plantillas que fué haciendo Bartomeu también hubieron momentos con muchas bajas, recuerdo partidos de Euroliga con 8 jugadores disponibles y sin bases. Por eso decía que eso es deporte, unas veces el viento viene de cara y otras en contra. Pero a pesar de las bajas a los jugadores hay que exigirles intensidad y ganas y eso ayer los jugadores del Madrid no lo pusieron como dijo Laso.
> 
> Mirotic no es gafe, 2 de 3 títulos no está mal y el Efes tiene un plantillon. Gafe es Florentino que de 3 secciones profesionales que tiene ha conseguido 3 nadapletes.



Fútbol: Nadaplete.
Fútbol de tías: Nadaplete esperado, o te pensabas que íbamos a ganar algo??
Basket: Supercopa 

Así que de 3 nadapletes, nada.


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2021)

Yo creo que si se firma un exterior de nivel ya tenemos equipo para competir más en Euroliga y si la suerte acompaña ganar.

Por otra parte, el Madrid lo está haciendo bien con la cantera, produciendo gente de mucha calidad, lo que habría que revisar es la política de contratos con estos chavales, atarlos más en corto para que aguanten un par de temporadas en el primer equipo o que si se van a la NBA dejen más dinero en el club y se garanticen los derechos en caso de vuelta a Europa (lo que podría evitar casos Mirotic).
Es una lástima que Garuba se pire ahora (como parece), es un tío que podría aprovecharse mucho una o dos temporadas más y que, además, crecería y ganaría en experiencia para cuando se marchara a la NBA.


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2021)

Eso es insostenible, pero ello siguen aguantando cuando otros se habrían ido al guano, a la quiebra el club y a la cárcel los gestores.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Jun 2021)

Heurtel, Gloss, Poirier ya integrado y Kalinic por Garuba, más Nuñez, Vukcevic y algún otro canterano, y se queda un buen equipo.


----------



## artemis (17 Jun 2021)

jajajajaja @spam el enésimo LOLaso... jajajaja


----------



## spam (17 Jun 2021)

Karabatic tiene talento pero no tiene carácter, y a este paso nunca lo va a tener. Firmará grandes stats en partidos intrascendentes y/o que se ponen muy de cara (en NBA tenía un caché aceptable porque la nula competitividad de los partidos de RS le va como polla al culo), pero mentalmente es más blando que la mierda de pavo y cuando el sol calienta siempre se arruga y desaparece. A lo largo de su trayectoria, en Madrid, NBA y farsa no encontraréis un título que se haya ganado por él, pero sí varios que se han perdido con una actuación suya lamentable. Y es el mejor pagado de Europa y con salario ascendente, cobrando bastante más que las figuras que sí que ganan finales; pero bueno, como no le paga el Madrid, no es cosa nuestra.

El jugador con clutch y carácter ganador del farsa y al único que ficharía con los ojos cerrados es indudablemente Higgins; y veremos si sigue, porque la plantilla que han juntado es económicamente insostenible y lo de este año era un ahora o nunca. Yo me malicio que habrá alguna baja sensible y no sujeta a criterios deportivos. No van a desmantelar el equipo, seguirán siendo un contender, pero además sus jugadores están en su prime o ya pasado éste, ninguno va a mejorar. Y un entrenador tan exigente como Saras acaba desgastando la convivencia en el vestuario en poco tiempo. Vamos, que no veo que estemos ante una dinastía que vaya a dominar durante años, la base del Lolaso que empezó a despuntar tenía muchos más años por delante.

Obviamente, ahora son superiores, y si aprovechan el momentum para ir añadiendo piezas, seguirán arriba, pero de ahí a hablar de cambio de ciclo... y menos si el Madrid se pone las pilas este verano.

Pero aquí estamos para hablar del Lolaso.


----------



## seven up (19 Jun 2021)

Laso renovado hasta el 2023.








El Real Madrid de baloncesto renueva a Pablo Laso hasta 2023


El Real Madrid anunció la renovación de su entrenador, Pablo Laso, hasta el 30 de junio de 2023. El técnico seguirá al frente de la sección.




diariomadridista.okdiario.com


----------



## Woden (19 Jun 2021)

Buena noticia, el Lolaso debe continuar.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Jun 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Buena noticia, el Lolaso debe continuar.



Debe ser el Ferrándiz del siglo XXI.


----------



## cebollo (21 Jun 2021)

Creo que Mirotic no se llevó bien con Laso, es un poco blandengue y las broncas de Laso no le iban. Creo que es una cosa más personal que de antimadridismo. Con el club no acabó mal, se fue a la NBA avisando con más antelación que Campazzo o el Chacho Rodríguez.


----------



## artemis (21 Jun 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que Mirotic no se llevó bien con Laso, es un poco blandengue y las broncas de Laso no le iban. Creo que es una cosa más personal que de antimadridismo. Con el club no acabó mal, se fue a la NBA avisando con más antelación que Campazzo o el Chacho Rodríguez.



Es difícil tener que aguantar la bronca de un ser que bordea el nivel donde esta la frontera del Down y no poderle darle una paliza


----------



## spam (21 Jun 2021)

Bueno, pues ya tocaría empezar a hablar de la plantilla para el año que viene. Para empezar, noticias para "alegrar" a la parroquia: 

1) Llull ya está renovado, no sé si un solo año o 1+1, pero al menos no es contrato largo y le han reducido el sueldo en un porcentaje aún por conocer), con lo cual no valen la pena las pajiplantillas sin él. Yo le hubiera jubilado; de todas maneras con suerte el año que viene se retira, o mejor aún, continúa porque se ha reciclado en un escolta útil -wishful thinking mode ON-.

2) Los vabosos van a poner a Kalinic en el tanteo. No sé dónde quedó aquello de la cláusula de su contrato que le permitía desvincularse si el equipo no clasificaba Top 8 EL. Quizá solo aplicaba para equipos fuera de ACB. Hay que echar el resto con él, no sé si pactando tanteo con Valencia o metiendo una oferta que no puedan igualar, pero le necesitamos y aunque supongo que habrá alguna alternativa, de primeras no se me ocurre.

De cara a la planificación, hay varias incorporaciones que parecen claras y otras que no lo están nada, y tanto o más importante sería el tema bajas.

Yeisi se está pensando si continúa o no. Y yo, con gran dolor porque es el jugador que más he amado estos años (por encima del Chacho, de Llull, de Facu, incluso del Chapu), preferiría que no lo hiciera. 38 palos ya, poca defensa y este año le he visto fallando en los momentos de la verdad como nunca lo había hecho antes. No quiero verle así y empeorando, quiero recordarlo en plenitud, y es mejor echar a alguien de menos que acabar echándolo de más.

Rudy, con lo cascado que está, también nos haría un favor retirándose. Con salud, sigue teniendo un IQ y un saber estar en la cancha que son oro puro, pero con su propensión a las lesiones sabes que no puedes contar con él cuando necesites. Acaba contrato el año que viene, pero si este año pudiéramos aprovechar su salario para gente con más futuro... aunque quedando un año y siendo cupo, si quiere seguirá. Ya véis que la transición, aunque este año se cambien varios jugadores, no se culminará hasta el próximo verano, cuando enterraremos definitivamente los últimos vestigios de aquel equipo de leyenda.

Causeur y Taylor: Causeur es un multiusos bastante aprovechable, sobre todo con minutos y continuidad. No es el escolta killer que necesitaríamos pero seguramente nos seguirá haciendo el apaño, y solo le queda un año de contrato. El mismo año que le queda a Taylor, que ha hecho un playoff correcto pero una mala RS. Si Abalde (haciendo de alero este año y no de base), y el 3 que fichemos se aplican en defensa, el rol defensivo de Taylor sería redundante y podríamos prescindir de él, pero no creo que le paguen una indemnización. Preferiría sustituir a ambos por un Tyler Dorsey, Kevin Punter u otro escolta killer... pero no creo que caiga esa breva.

Lapro, Felipe y Tyus se van, como también se irá Garuba. Con lo que ha crecido esta segunda parte de la temporada y lo bien que nos iría que se quedara, pero no caerá esa breva. Encima perdemos un cupo.

A continuación, la plantilla que firmaría para el año que viene. Aparte de las bajas y altas que se van conociendo, lo que quedaría por decidir es los sustitutos de Deck y Garuba, que OJALÁ sean Kalinic y Yabusele. Que sigan Rudy, Causeur y Taylor está muy lejos de ser ideal, pero si se traen a los dos que digo... sería asumible, qué remedio. Pero el verano que viene tendrán tanto o más trabajo que este en la dirección técnica.

Los cupos en mayúsculas, los extras con asterisco:

- Williams-Goss*
- Heurtel
- ALOCÉN
- LLULL
- Causeur
- RUDY
- ABALDE
- Taylor
- Kalinic (por Deck)
- Yabusele (por Garuba)
- Thompkins*
- Randolph (a ver cuándo y cómo vuelve)
- Vukcevic
- Poirier
- TAVARES

Muy importante, se van necesitando cupos. Se va Garuba, pronto se irán Rudy y Llull, y hay pocos nacionales buenos. López-Aróstegui probablemente caiga en Vitoria o Valencia este verano. Tyson Pérez estará lesionado muchos meses y hay que acabar de ver cómo progresa. Excanteranos como Barreiro, Yusta, Radoncic... pueden valer para completar plantilla y tener minutos en ACB, pero no van a ser diferenciales. Al revés que el Lolaso primigenio, que tenía un núcleo de nacionales brillantes rodeados de buenos extranjeros, vamos hacia un equipo en el que los nacionales, dado el poco talento nacional diferencial que hay en la liga y la selección, serán secundarios, pero los jugadores diferenciales deberán ser extranjeros.

Aportad vuestras pajiplantillas, no os privéis.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Jun 2021)

Tyus se ha terminado espabilando, yo me lo quedaba.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Jun 2021)

No me acordaba de Randolph.... pero dudo mucho que vuelva a su mejor nivel tras la lesión, máxime cuando ha sido un tío tan intermitente en plenitud de facultades.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (22 Jun 2021)

Pues dicen los popes del periodismo baloncestista que se rumorea que la liga china quiere prohibir que jueguen extranjeros.

Allí hay un porrón de jugadores de calidac que valen para cualquier grande de Europa, otra cosa es que quieran volver a jugar y entrenar de verdad y no se hayan acostumbrado al pachangueo chino.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Jun 2021)

Políticamente correcto dijo:


> Pues dicen los popes del periodismo baloncestista que se rumorea que la liga china quiere prohibir que jueguen extranjeros.
> 
> Allí hay un porrón de jugadores de calidac que valen para cualquier grande de Europa, otra cosa es que quieran volver a jugar y entrenar de verdad y no se hayan acostumbrado al pachangueo chino.



Lo malo es el pastizal que cobran.


----------



## Cascarrabioso (23 Jun 2021)

Uy, pues no esperaba movimientos tan rápidos. Buena señal.


----------



## Woden (23 Jun 2021)

Parece que a diferencia de lo que sucede en el fúrgol, en el basket sí que se mueven en los despachos.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (23 Jun 2021)

No conozco al tal Yabusele, entiendo que es un 4, mide 2,03 y pesa... 125 kilos.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2021)

Felipón se retira. Uno di noi.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2021)

Sería un puntazo que Higgins los dejase tirados.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Sería un puntazo que Higgins los dejase tirados.



Con la temporada que ha hecho seguro que tiene ofertas, a ver si hay suerte


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Jun 2021)

Muy emotiva la despedida, se ha marchado todo un señor, no como Ramos.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Jun 2021)




----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (24 Jun 2021)

Hay cierta ironía en que Felipe Reyes y el rey Felipe se retiran el mismo día.


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Jun 2021)

Obradovic se cansa de no hacer nada...









El retorno del rey: Zeljko Obradovic firma por tres años con el Partizán


Después de una temporada sabática Zeljko Obradovic regresa a los banquillos. Lo hará con el Partizán, el equipo con el que se estrenó como entrenador en 1991 de manera casi acciden




www.marca.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Jun 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



El de Reyes es un ejemplo de capitan digno de todo elogio y lo que cualquier madridista elogiaria.

Llego al Real Madrid en una de las pocas epocas donde el Estudiantes estaba por encima de un Madrid menor y le toco ser jugador referente .

Fundamental en el Madrid que gana la liga en vitoria, en la era Plaza fue jugador determinante compartiendo el juego interior con Hervelle. Una liga y una Uleb el primer año hacia pensar lo mejor, pero año a año el equipo fue a peor.

En la era Messina se daba por hecho que vendrian mas jugadores se calidad...y al final el nico valor seguro fue una vez mas Reyes.

Llego Laso y fueron llegando los titulos. Reyes iba cumpliendo años y lejos de ser una carga que exige minutos fue convirtiendose en jugador que aportaba desde el banquillo.

Un ejemplo a seguir. Ramos deberia haber tomado nota, y Topo, y Baul....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Jun 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Un ejemplo a seguir. Ramos deberia haber tomado nota, y Topo, y Baul....



Yo me he quedado con pena de que su última jugada en el Real Madrid no fuera una canasta decisiva comparable a aquel triple de Herreros. Lo merecía.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (29 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo me he quedado con pena de que su última jugada en el Real Madrid no fuera una canasta decisiva comparable a aquel triple de Herreros. Lo merecía.



Yo creo que deberian darle un partido homenaje digno, dicho sea de paso.

Recuerdo los ultimos años en Vistalegre. El y Axel Hervelle eran el alma de ese equipo. Dos tios de 2,03 y 2,05 pegandose con peña que le sacaban muchos kilos y centimetros pero la mayoria de las veces la balanza caia del lado del Madrid... Los fichajes fallidos de jugadores interiores forzaron de Reyes tuviera que doblar su esfuerzo, (papadopoulos o massey con plaza, ladrillovic, garbajosa, tomic y velikovic con Messina) y hasta que no llego Mejri yo me atreveria a decir que fue el jugador mas importante por dentro , ya en la era Laso.

No suelo ver real madrid tv pero deberian decir algo y juanma rodriguez hacerle una entrevista o algo.


----------



## spam (1 Jul 2021)

Lo del alero sigue en el aire, supongo que se están moviendo pero no trasciende nada. Me empieza a oler que no van a pelear por Kalinic, quedan 8 días para cerrar el periodo de ofertas a jugadores sujetos a tanteo... veremos.

Ha sonado Ulanovas, lituano como Kuzminskas, un viejo deseo del club, y que por lo visto ha avisado a la ACB de su intención de volver a España; yo creo que solo puede ir a un club Euroliga, y el único que necesita alero es el Madrid... o vabosos si sale Kalinic. Baskonia probablemente recurra a Garino y/o Hilliard, que también han avisado a la ACB.

A todo esto, me pondría muy cachondo que Hanga acabara en el Lolaso ahora que el farsa lo pretende cortar. Tiene 32 palos, sí, y ya tenemos a Heurtel, dirá alguno... pero es una jodida navaja multiusos, élite en defensa, manejo y fundamentos, solvente en el tiro. Siempre me ha encantado y nunca pensé que pudiera ponerse a tiro.

Y a todo esto, Yeisi no ha decidido aún sobre su renovación, y si continúa es probable que se cierre el roster. Yo ya dije que, aunque le amo con locura, creo que debería retirarse. Pero ya veremos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jul 2021)

spam dijo:


> Y a todo esto, Yeisi no ha decidido aún sobre su renovación, y si continúa es probable que se cierre el roster. Yo ya dije que, aunque le amo con locura, creo que debería retirarse. Pero ya veremos.



Yeisi no parece que vaya a dar problemas con suplencias y, al contrario que Reyes, al que ya le era físicamente imposible, todavía puede aportar unos minutos en los que si mantiene la buena mano sería tan bueno como la mayoría de fichajes posibles en su puesto.

Yo le daría un año, a ver. Su última temporada no ha sido esperanzadora, pero se ha ganado de sobra un margen de confianza.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2021)

spam dijo:


> Lo del alero sigue en el aire, supongo que se están moviendo pero no trasciende nada. Me empieza a oler que no van a pelear por Kalinic, quedan 8 días para cerrar el periodo de ofertas a jugadores sujetos a tanteo... veremos.
> 
> Ha sonado Ulanovas, lituano como Kuzminskas, un viejo deseo del club, y que por lo visto ha avisado a la ACB de su intención de volver a España; yo creo que solo puede ir a un club Euroliga, y el único que necesita alero es el Madrid... o vabosos si sale Kalinic. Baskonia probablemente recurra a Garino y/o Hilliard, que también han avisado a la ACB.
> 
> ...



Hanga-Rudy... bufff


----------



## Woden (1 Jul 2021)

Creo que sería un puntazo ficharlo.


----------



## spam (1 Jul 2021)

A mí me está empezando a apetecer hasta más que Kalinic, fijaos lo que os digo... en cualquier caso, si acaba viniendo cualquiera de los dos será un fichajazo. Del mismo modo que cualquier otra cosa sabrá a poco, en principio.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Obradovic se cansa de no hacer nada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mejor entrenador de la historia del baloncesto FIBA.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2021)

Seguro que el VARsa le mete un cláusula antiMadrid.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2021)

spam dijo:


> A mí me está empezando a apetecer hasta más que Kalinic, fijaos lo que os digo... en cualquier caso, si acaba viniendo cualquiera de los dos será un fichajazo. Del mismo modo que cualquier otra cosa sabrá a poco, en principio.



Pero por el hecho de joder a los culerdos, a mí me la pone más dura Kalinic.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El mejor entrenador de la historia del baloncesto FIBA.



La verdad que sí, yo tenía en un pedestal también a Messina, pero su paso por aquí me decepcionó bastante.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> La verdad que sí, yo tenía en un pedestal también a Messina, pero su paso por aquí me decepcionó bastante.



Recuerdo la final de la euroliga del 2011 con el Panathinaikos, coloco una defensa mixta de cuatro en zona y uno en marcaje individual con la que desarbolo completamente el ataque rival. Nunca he visto un entrenador tan decisivo en un partido de baloncesto.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Recuerdo la final de la euroliga del 2011 con el Panathinaikos, coloco una defensa mixta de cuatro en zona y uno en marcaje individual con la que desarbolo completamente el ataque rival. Nunca he visto un entrenador tan decisivo en un partido de baloncesto.



Y un partido contra el VARsa en el que flotó a Sada y no metió ni un puto triple!!!


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2021)

Comunicado Oficial: Laprovittola y Tyus | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial del Real Madrid con las últimas noticias, fotos, videos y venta de entradas para los partidos.




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Jul 2021)

El Barcelona tiene apalabrado el fichaje de Laprovittolam del Real Madrid | Mercado de Fichajes


Nicolás Laprovittola podría convertirse en el bombazo del mercado de fichajes de la Liga Endesa fichando por el Barcelona.




diariomadridista.okdiario.com






Y Micic renueva con el Efes cuando ya lo hacíamos en la NBA.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Jul 2021)

Pues creo que salimos perdiendo, por poco, pero Kalinic está un escalón por encima. Otro descarte del Barsa e igualamos la temporada aquella de Digbeau, Alston y Hawkins (o como se escriban).


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2021)

Es que al parecer, Lapro, Claver y Kalinic comparten representante, así que les habrá dicho al farsa, yo coloco a Claver en Valencia y os acerco a Kalinic, pero tenéis que comeros a Lapro. Y no me extrañaría que acaben tirando adelante la operación. Lo que me jode es que el Madrid no presente batalla por el serbio. Hanga ya está en el bote, pues ahora malmete por Kalinic y a lo mejor te lo llevas, o a lo peor al menos les encareces el negocio o se lo acabas saboteando. Ellos lo harían sin duda.


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pues creo que salimos perdiendo, por poco, pero Kalinic está un escalón por encima. Otro descarte del Barsa e igualamos la temporada aquella de Digbeau, Alston y Goldwire (o como se escriban).



No compares a aquellos NAF con Heurtel y Hanga, éstos son tops y si han podido ficharse es por la cabezonería del lituano, ya veremos si no le acaban vacunando.


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2021)

Y dirán que con todo aún han reducido presupuesto... ya lo dije en el hilo de fútbol, lo que va siendo hora ya es de que les den un premio Nobel de ingeniería financiera, porque a estirar el chicle con ocurrencias y sacar panoja a cambio de excusas y humo no les gana nadie. No sé cómo no les ficha Su Sanchidad para acabar con la deuda, subir las pensiones, dar una RBU de 3k y acabar con el hambre en el mundo ya de paso.


----------



## Manero (4 Jul 2021)

spam dijo:


> Y dirán que con todo aún han reducido presupuesto... ya lo dije en el hilo de fútbol, lo que va siendo hora ya es de que les den un premio Nobel de ingeniería financiera, porque a estirar el chicle con ocurrencias y sacar panoja a cambio de excusas y humo no les gana nadie. No sé cómo no les ficha Su Sanchidad para acabar con la deuda, subir las pensiones, dar una RBU de 3k y acabar con el hambre en el mundo ya de paso.



Claro claro, ahora resulta que en este hilo se opina que quién hace chanchullos y ocurrencias varias es el Barcelona. Para los desmemoriados recuerdo esto





Y que yo sepa esa Liga y Copa del 2015 ganadas por el Madrid con Slaughter utilizando ese pasaporte falso aún no le han sido retiradas.


----------



## Manero (4 Jul 2021)

Hablo de Slaughter y me vienes con la deuda del Barça y con Franco, a eso si que le llamo desviar la atención con maestría, felicidades.

Y aunque en el juicio contra Slaughter y Panko los clubes no sean juzgados, eso no quita que tanto Madrid como Fuenlabrada cometieran alineación indebida en los partidos de esa temporada. Y a pesar que eso es evidente aún siguen los titulos de esa temporada en poder del Madrid en lugar de haberselos retirado como debió hacer el comité de competición de la ACB en su momento y no hizo. Porque el desconocimiento de un delito no implica la inocencia ante ese delito.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Jul 2021)

Pierria Henry firma por el Fenerbahce tras dos años como baskonista | Encestando.es







encestando.es





Le había perdido la pista a Henry y veo que ha fichado por el Fenerbahce...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El mejor entrenador de la historia del baloncesto FIBA.



indiscutiblemente de acuerdo.
ademas, añadir que ha ganado euroligas con diferentes reglas....con joventut o real madrid las gano con las reglas de posesion a 30 segundos y dos partes de 20 minutos sin cuartos, tambien las gano cuando pusieron los cuatro cuartos y en la ultima reforma esta que limitaba la posesion tras rebote ofensivo.

estos cambios a mi no me parecen ninguna tonteria porque la diferencia de dinamismo en el juego yo creo es notable.

por ejemplo, resulta impensable un campeon de europa hoy dia metiendo menos de 70 puntos -y lo digo sin desmerecer en absoluto-, como lo fue el Limoges de Maljkovic.


añado algo que se me habia pasado: inicialmente el baloncesto de obradovic, al igual que el de muchos otros balcanicos, se me viene a la cabeza el propio maljkovic, o pesic era de mucha defensa, y apurar mucho la posesion (de ahi a menudo resultados bajos, partidos criticados por aburridos por algunos) . Y zeljko obradovic siempre ha sabido adaptarse a los cambios anteriormente mencionados.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Jul 2021)

Oficial, Higgins renueva con el Barsa.


----------



## Woden (5 Jul 2021)

Shiiiiiit


----------



## Woden (5 Jul 2021)

Al menos lo de Hanga parece estar cerca, sino hecho.









El Real Madrid ficha al barcelonista Adam Hanga


Adam Hanga (32 años y 2,00 metros) y el Barcelona han llegado a un acuerdo para la rescisión de su contrato. Será blanco por tres temporadas.



as.com


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Jul 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> indiscutiblemente de acuerdo.
> ademas, añadir que ha ganado euroligas con diferentes reglas....con joventut o real madrid las gano con las reglas de posesion a 30 segundos y dos partes de 20 minutos sin cuartos, tambien las gano cuando pusieron los cuatro cuartos y en la ultima reforma esta que limitaba la posesion tras rebote ofensivo.
> 
> estos cambios a mi no me parecen ninguna tonteria porque la diferencia de dinamismo en el juego yo creo es notable.
> ...



A mi siempre me ha gustado esa clase de basket control tan clasico del estilo balcanico, o ya puestos, del baloncesto italiano de la decada de los ochenta. Porque en el baloncesto los partidos se ganan o pierden mas en defensa que en ataque, y ahi es donde se ve de que pasta estan hechos no solo los jugadores, sino por supuesto tambien los entrenadores. Por eso me gustaba mas ese baloncesto a la antigua usanza, donde la tecnica y la tactica tambien primaban bastante mas que el fisico.

Y Obradovic, efectivamente ha sabido adaptarse siempre a la evolucion del baloncesto, pero tacticamente su talento para leer los partidos y establecer sistemas defensivos que lograban neutralizar por completo al rival y desarrollar diferentes sistemas de ataque con gran versatilidad, le permitian sacar siempre el maximo potencial a sus equipos. Por eso ha sido siempre el mejor heredero del baloncesto de antaño, pero sabiendo tambien adaptar sus sistemas de juego a los nuevos tiempos. Un genio de los banquillos.

Por otra parte, nunca he sido contrario a la evolucion de las reglas, pero si debo apuntar dos cosas. Yo volveria a eliminar la linea de tres puntos, porque para mi el baloncesto mas puro era cuando se jugaba sin linea de tres. A mi esos partidos donde se lanzan cincuenta mil triples, y se acaban convirtiendo en practicamente concursos de tiro, no me gustan. Prefiero los partidos donde para meter canasta, hay que trabajarsela bien en jugadas por fuera, o sobre todo en el poste bajo.

Y por otro lado, pienso que hoy en dia a medida que el juego se ha ido volviendo mas rapido y dinamico, tambien se ha ido perdiendo la tecnica depurada e incluso los fundamentos, en pro del fisico y la potencia. Por ejemplo, se cometen dobles constantemente, a menos claro, que tambien se haya cambiado la regla en ese sentido, y ahora este permitido botar la bola sosteniendola con la palma de la mano cada dos por tres.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (5 Jul 2021)

El año pasado, durante el confinamiento, ponian muchos partidos de aquellos de los ochenta en teledeporte, y disfrutaba volviendo a verlos pensando que aquello si que era buen baloncesto.

Por cierto, tambien volveria a las posesiones de 30 segundos, aunque donde si se acerto fue cambiando la regla de los saques de banda.


----------



## spam (5 Jul 2021)

Pues lo de Hanga ya está hecho. Ahora lo único que falta es confirmar si Yeisi quiere el último baile o se retira y se ficha a un tirador.
Yo ya dije que, aunque me duele porque le amo sin remedio, debería hacerse a un lado; porque es mejor echar de menos que acabar echando de más, y porque hay una transición inmensa que hacer todavía, tan grande que se necesitaban este verano y el siguiente, y no convendría dejar todo para el próximo: el año que viene acaban contrato Llull, Rudy, Causeur, Taylor, y Yeisi si continuase. Habrá que fichar exteriores (especialmente escoltas) en cantidad -y tener muy en cuenta el tema cupos-, y acoplarlos a todos simultáneamente.

Otro que hubiera sido perfecto que marchase sería Taylor, porque con Hanga es totalmente redundante y el segundo hace todas sus tareas mejor. Y me quedará la espina del alero alto, un 3-4 rollo Deck, rollo KALINIC. Tenemos treses standard tirando a bajos, y de ahí saltamos a cuatros tirando a altos (Yabusele es más 5 que Garuba, por ejemplo). Vale que hoy las posiciones son más líquidas que nunca, que un tres como Hanga sabe postear y hay cuatros que no se acercan a menos de cinco metros del aro, pero cuantas más variantes tengas mejor.

PD: en cuanto a las viejas reglas, yo no quitaría la línea de 3, pero sí que la atrasaba un metro más como mínimo para disuadir a los advenedizos. Ver a alguien como Yeisi clavando un triple es una delicia, en cambio, ver hacerlo a Deck es un dolor, no sé si me explico. Ahora cualquiera lo hace, y eso le quita gran parte de la gracia. En los buenos tiempos, si a alguien que no fuera el especialista se le ocurriera tirarse una mandarina, iba directo al banquillo y con bronca; ahora, se tiran por sistema.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> A mi siempre me ha gustado esa clase de basket control tan clasico del estilo balcanico, o ya puestos, del baloncesto italiano de la decada de los ochenta. Porque en el baloncesto los partidos se ganan o pierden mas en defensa que en ataque, y ahi es donde se ve de que pasta estan hechos no solo los jugadores, sino por supuesto tambien los entrenadores.



Alguna vez oi la frase...un partido se puede ganar por el ataque, pero los titulos se ganan desde la defensa...

Por cierto, coincido con tus gustos. Por añadir algo, la ultima liga acb con 30 sg de posesion se la gana el real madrid de scariolo en el palau a un barcelona con una plantilla superior jugador por jugador...el italiano tampoco es un mal tecnico..


----------



## Chispeante (6 Jul 2021)

Tremenderrimo reportaje hoy en Conexion Vintage en Teledeporte (no todo es feminazismo en este canal) sobre el mítico Arvidas Sabonis, el que posiblemente hubiera podido ser uno de los 5-10 mejores pivots de toda la historia del baloncesto de no ser por su lesión. Enorme documento, desde sus inicios en el Zalguiris en los años 80 hasta sus años en la NBA pasando por el Forum y nuestro Madrid. Los vídeos de su época soviética son de lo más entrañables, empezando con sus duelos con Tachenko hasta su lesión. De invitados han estado dos figuras con pocos pelos en la lengua Joe Arlaukas y Chechu Biriukov. Si añoráis el baloncesto de los 80-90, no os lo podéis perder. Me he puesto de lo más tierno...

Conexión Vintage - "Sabas" - RTVE Play


----------



## spam (6 Jul 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Tremenderrimo reportaje hoy en Conexion Vintage en Teledeporte (no todo es feminazismo en este canal) sobre el mítico Arvidas Sabonis, el que posiblemente hubiera podido ser uno de los 5-10 mejores pivots de toda la historia del baloncesto de no ser por su lesión. Enorme documento, desde sus inicios en el Zalguiris en los años 80 hasta sus años en la NBA pasando por el Forum y nuestro Madrid. Los vídeos de su época soviética son de lo más entrañables, empezando con sus duelos con Tachenko hasta su lesión. De invitados han estado dos figuras con pocos pelos en la lengua Joe Arlaukas y Chechu Biriukov. Si añoráis el baloncesto de los 80-90, no os lo podéis perder. Me he puesto de lo más tierno...
> 
> Conexión Vintage - "Sabas" - RTVE Play



Me lo pongo a favoritos pero ya!


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Jul 2021)

Ya es oficial el fichaje de Heurtel.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ya es oficial el fichaje de Heurtel.



Me pregunto el grado de motivación que puede tener para un partido contra el FCB.


----------



## Woden (6 Jul 2021)

Supongo que él y Hanga van a salir engorilados, como Djordjevic en sus tiempos. Bueno para el Madric.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Jul 2021)

Uno de los mayores fiascos del Madrid de Sabonis. Todos se preguntaban cómo podrían parar Maljkovic a Sabas... pues ahí lo tienen, kárate press, sumado a la inexperiencia del Madrid en la F4.


----------



## spam (6 Jul 2021)

Uno di noi, joder:



Cinco años han pasado entre estas dos fotos (la primera, de cuando estaba en Efes):







Como dice Floper, nacido para jugar en el Madrid. Bienvenu chez toi, Thomas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Jul 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Tremenderrimo reportaje hoy en Conexion Vintage en Teledeporte (no todo es feminazismo en este canal) sobre el mítico Arvidas Sabonis, el que posiblemente hubiera podido ser uno de los 5-10 mejores pivots de toda la historia del baloncesto de no ser por su lesión. Enorme documento, desde sus inicios en el Zalguiris en los años 80 hasta sus años en la NBA pasando por el Forum y nuestro Madrid. Los vídeos de su época soviética son de lo más entrañables, empezando con sus duelos con Tachenko hasta su lesión. De invitados han estado dos figuras con pocos pelos en la lengua Joe Arlaukas y Chechu Biriukov. Si añoráis el baloncesto de los 80-90, no os lo podéis perder. Me he puesto de lo más tierno...
> 
> Conexión Vintage - "Sabas" - RTVE Play



Para mi lo esta en el top ten de toda la historia aun a pesar de la lesion. De hecho, en Portland, jugaba practicamente cojo y no le tenia nada que envidiar a ningun otro center de la NBA.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Jul 2021)

Recuerdo en la final de la Copa de Europa Cibona-Zalguiris (1985?) que un Sabonis de apenas 20 años se marcó un triple, no como los que se marcaba Billy Laimbeer con 2,12, eficaz pero tieso y mecánico como un poste, sino como los que se marcaba Oscar Schmidt con 2,04, rectificando la postura del cuerpo tras un desequilibrio y punteando con los dedos. Con 2,18. Como el que hubiera podido marcar Petrovic con 1,97.

Nadie tiene duda de que si Petrovic o Schmidt hubieran nacido en 1980 habrían sido estrellas de la NBA a la altura de los Gasol o Dirk Nowitzky. ¿Qué habría sido Sabonis si hubiera nacido en 1980, hubiera podido jugar allí desde 2000 y no se hubiera lesionado?


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (7 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Recuerdo en la final de la Copa de Europa Cibona-Zalguiris (1985?) que un Sabonis de apenas 20 años se marcó un triple, no como los que se marcaba *Billy Laimbeer* con 2,12, eficaz pero tieso y mecánico como un poste, sino como los que se marcaba Oscar Schmidt con 2,04, rectificando la postura del cuerpo tras un desequilibrio y punteando con los dedos. Con 2,18. Como el que hubiera podido marcar Petrovic con 1,97.
> 
> Nadie tiene duda de que si Petrovic o Schmidt hubieran nacido en 1980 habrían sido estrellas de la NBA a la altura de los Gasol o Dirk Nowitzky. ¿Qué habría sido Sabonis si hubiera nacido en 1980, hubiera podido jugar allí desde 2000 y no se hubiera lesionado?



Que grande Bill Laimbeer y que formidable pareja hacia con Rodman. Dos de los jugadores mas odiados en la historia de la NBA. Recuerdo un partido en que todo el publico les estaba abucheando, y Laimbeer se puso en el circulo central y les dedico una peineta general.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (7 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Recuerdo en la final de la Copa de Europa Cibona-Zalguiris (1985?) que un Sabonis de apenas 20 años se marcó un triple, no como los que se marcaba Billy Laimbeer con 2,12, eficaz pero tieso y mecánico como un poste, sino como los que se marcaba Oscar Schmidt con 2,04, rectificando la postura del cuerpo tras un desequilibrio y punteando con los dedos. Con 2,18. Como el que hubiera podido marcar Petrovic con 1,97.
> 
> Nadie tiene duda de que si Petrovic o Schmidt hubieran nacido en 1980 habrían sido estrellas de la NBA a la altura de los Gasol o Dirk Nowitzky. ¿Qué habría sido Sabonis si hubiera nacido en 1980, hubiera podido jugar allí desde 2000 y no se hubiera lesionado?



Sabonis cuando ya estaba cojo todavía era un dios, incluso en la NBA, repartía juego que daba gusto, estaban todos alucinados con que un pivot tuviese esa calidad a la hora de pasar y esa inteligencia anticipando el juego. Además de esa muñequita, claro. Yo no he visto nada similar hasta ahora con Jokic, que maneja el tiempo del partido desde las alturas, encima no está lesionado y también tiene un tiro que es pura seda.


----------



## cebollo (7 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Recuerdo en la final de la Copa de Europa Cibona-Zalguiris (1985?) que un Sabonis de apenas 20 años



1986.La Cibona ganó aunque Petrovic no tuvo un gran día. Jugaron bien en equipo y se salió Cveticanin. El Zalgiris acusó mucho el mal día de Kurtinaitis. Sabonis jugó muy bien pero fueron inferiores. El partido fue bronco y Sabonis acabó expulsado por ostion creo que a Nakic.


----------



## Chispeante (7 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Recuerdo en la final de la Copa de Europa Cibona-Zalguiris (1985?) que un Sabonis de apenas 20 años se marcó un triple, no como los que se marcaba Billy Laimbeer con 2,12, eficaz pero tieso y mecánico como un poste, sino como los que se marcaba Oscar Schmidt con 2,04, rectificando la postura del cuerpo tras un desequilibrio y punteando con los dedos. Con 2,18. Como el que hubiera podido marcar Petrovic con 1,97.
> 
> Nadie tiene duda de que si Petrovic o Schmidt hubieran nacido en 1980 habrían sido estrellas de la NBA a la altura de los Gasol o Dirk Nowitzky. ¿Qué habría sido Sabonis si hubiera nacido en 1980, hubiera podido jugar allí desde 2000 y no se hubiera lesionado?



Lo de triunfar y caer en gracia en la NBA, a parte de la calidad inherente y esencial de cada jugador, tiene un factor de fortuna-suerte-perfil y momento adecuado. Que figurones en Europa como Gallis, Oscar Schmidt, Navarro, Spanoulis, Bodiroga, Danilovic, Djorjevic y demás no cuajaran no creo que fuera por falta de talento. No era el momento de dar el salto, no se tenía en cuenta al jugador europeo como ahora o simplemente tenían unas características que encajaban con el tipo de juego o equipo en el que caían. Yo creo que LLull lo vio claro y los casos del Chacho o del citado Navarro le sirvieron de freno. 

Doncic, era previsible, tiene mejores números en la NBA que en Europa, donde los sistemas y las defensas no permiten las exhibiciones que se marca en Dallas. Con sus recursos, el esloveno, va a triunfar juegue donde juegue, pero sin duda, veinte años atrás, tal vez no tendría los números de escándalo que tiene hoy. 

En este vídeo explican de maravilla las diferencias entre la vieja y gloriosa NBA y lo que nos ofrecen hoy en día. No me gusta ir de abuelo cebolleta, de nostálgico sabiondo, pero hay cosas que en el enlace que dejo explican muy bien. Está en inglés, pero si yo lo he entendido, vosotros más.


----------



## Satori (7 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Recuerdo la final de la euroliga del 2011 con el Panathinaikos, coloco una defensa mixta de cuatro en zona y uno en marcaje individual con la que desarbolo completamente el ataque rival. Nunca he visto un entrenador tan decisivo en un partido de baloncesto.



esa defensa mixta la hacía de vez en cuando Díaz Miguel con la selección muchos años antes.


----------



## Satori (7 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Nadie tiene duda de que si Petrovic o Schmidt hubieran nacido en 1980 habrían sido estrellas de la NBA a la altura de los Gasol o Dirk Nowitzky.



Pues yo si lo dudo, porque como defensores en la NBA de aquellas épocas no daban la talla.


----------



## Chispeante (7 Jul 2021)

La pena fue que ayudó al Barcelona a ganar la Euroliga...aun así creo que la mayoría de los madridistas conservamos un buen recuerdo de él.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Jul 2021)

@Satori Por eso digo que "si hubieran nacido en 1980". Porque la NBA de 2000-2020 es otra y porque Petrovic o Schmidt de haber nacido en 1980 se habrían formado desde el primer momento con otra actitud defensiva. A veces se dice que "el último yugoslavo" fue Perasovic. Hoy ya casi no hay especialistas.

Sobre Fernando Martín, lo mismo, la fecha de nacimiento, la formación. ¿Cuánto tiempo llevaba ese muchacho botando una pelota de basket contra el suelo antes de convertirse en uno de los mejores "pivots" de España ya en el Estudiantes? ¿Dos años? Un desperdicio y un crimen. Si la hubiera estado botando desde los diez otro gallo nos habría cantado. Con mejores fundamentos habría sido un 4 titular indiscutible NBA en 1985 y en 2020.

De otros europeos famosos de los 1980, no creo que Gallis, Giannakis, Berkowitz, Doron Jamchi, Knego, Meneghin, hubieran tenido una presencia en la NBA en ninguna época post-1967 más allá de la meramente anecdótica. Gallis, por ejemplo, era algo lento para las defensas que practicaban los jugadores exteriores allí. En ese plan anecdótico podrían haber entrado hasta Fassoulas y Romay.


----------



## cebollo (8 Jul 2021)

Creo que Martin o Meneghin hubieran podido jugar en la NBA ochentera y funcionar bien como cuatros duros y leñeros, estilo Rambis.

Sabonis es otro rollo, al joderse las rodillas engordo mucho porque estuvo dos años sin apenas moverse. De joven era ágil y ligero. Pasó de Gasol o Tachenko. De haber ido joven y sano hubiera sido una superestrella NBA. Divac hizo una buena carrera en la NBA siendo inferior.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Jul 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que Martin o Meneghin hubieran podido jugar en la NBA ochentera y funcionar bien como cuatros duros y leñeros, estilo Rambis.
> 
> Sabonis es otro rollo, al joderse las rodillas engordo mucho porque estuvo dos años sin apenas moverse. De joven era ágil y ligero. Pasó de Gasol o Tachenko. De haber ido joven y sano hubiera sido una superestrella NBA. Divac hizo una buena carrera en la NBA siendo inferior.



Divac era inferior a Vrankovic y tuvo infinitamente mejor carrera que él. La transición a la NBA tiene un fuerte elemento imprevisible y, dentro de esto, yo creo que Divac era un yugoslavo particularmente listo y adaptable (y no suelen tener mal nivel en eso) y Vrankovic un gilipollas.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jul 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que Martin o Meneghin hubieran podido jugar en la NBA ochentera y funcionar bien como cuatros duros y leñeros, estilo Rambis.
> 
> Sabonis es otro rollo, al joderse las rodillas engordo mucho porque estuvo dos años sin apenas moverse. De joven era ágil y ligero. Pasó de Gasol o Tachenko. De haber ido joven y sano hubiera sido una superestrella NBA. Divac hizo una buena carrera en la NBA siendo inferior.



Sabonis se jodió el tendón de Aquiles, del que fue operado en Portland. Y eso de "pasó de Gasol a Tachenko" es una pasada de frenada brutal, ya que cojo ganó la Euroliga con el Madrid, fue a la NBA con 31 años para promediar 12 puntos y 7 rebotes, fue MVP de la Euroliga con el Zalgiris en el 2004 y, sí, de haberse ido sano a la NBA tendría algún anillo adornando sus manazas. 

El caso de Martín es distinto, ya que el gilipollas que tenía de entrenador, a parte de que no le gustaban los europeos, quiso transformarlo en un 3 alto. Y eso exigía un rango de tiro al que Fernando no estaba acostumbrado.


----------



## Manero (8 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> De otros europeos famosos de los 1980, no creo que Gallis, Giannakis, Berkowitz, Doron Jamchi, Knego, Meneghin, hubieran tenido una presencia en la NBA en ninguna época post-1967 más allá de la meramente anecdótica. Gallis, por ejemplo, era algo lento para las defensas que practicaban los jugadores exteriores allí. En ese plan anecdótico podrían haber entrado hasta Fassoulas y Romay.



Tu antibarcelonismo ha debido afectar tus recuerdos porque en ese listado de jugadores ochenteros has olvidado nombrar precisamente al mejor europeo de los 80's que además es español, Juan Antonio San Epifanio "Epi". Y no lo digo yo: *"En 1990 Epi fue elegido mejor jugador europeo de la década de los ochenta por el diario deportivo francés *_*L'Equipe"*. _Es evidente que Epi no fué mejor que Petrovic y Sabonis pero estos no desarrollaron su carrera durante la década completa, pero Epi si que estaba por delante de los Gallis, Giannakis y demás que nombras. 

Y a pesar de ser considerado mejor baloncestista europeo de los 80's Epi tampoco estaba al nivel de poder triunfar en aquella NBA de la época.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Divac era inferior a Vrankovic y tuvo infinitamente mejor carrera que él. La transición a la NBA tiene un fuerte elemento imprevisible y, dentro de esto, yo creo que Divac era un yugoslavo particularmente listo y adaptable (y no suelen tener mal nivel en eso) y Vrankovic un gilipollas.



Divac tenía muchos más recursos que Vrankovic, además de la cabeza mejor amueblada.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Tu antibarcelonismo ha debido afectar tus recuerdos porque en ese listado de jugadores ochenteros has olvidado nombrar precisamente al mejor europeo de los 80's que además es español, Juan Antonio San Epifanio "Epi". Y no lo digo yo: *"En 1990 Epi fue elegido mejor jugador europeo de la década de los ochenta por el diario deportivo francés *_*L'Equipe"*. _Es evidente que Epi no fué mejor que Petrovic y Sabonis pero estos no desarrollaron su carrera durante la década completa, pero Epi si que estaba por delante de los Gallis, Giannakis y demás que nombras.
> 
> Y a pesar de ser considerado mejor baloncestista europeo de los 80's Epi tampoco estaba al nivel de poder triunfar en aquella NBA de la época.



Todos los niños queríamos las Adidas Epi!!!!!


----------



## Manero (8 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Todos los niños queríamos las Adidas Epi!!!!!



Es que el tirón que tenían en esa época a nivel popular los jugadores de la Selección española tras la medalla de plata de Los Angeles'84 estaba al nivel incluso de los fútbolistas de la época, cosa que en la actualidad ni se les acercan por muchos Mundiales o Europeos que hayan ganado. Y Epi en esa época como estrella de la selección era el Cristiano o Messi para los niños españoles de los 80.

Y yo también quería las Adidas Epi, que además en esa época jugaba al basket y el niño más gilipollas y patoso del equipo las calzaba y era la envida de todos. Pero mis padres debieron de pensar que con unas bambas de mercadillo iba a saltar lo mismo y las Epi nunca llegaron. Luego ya me pase al balonmano y las Adidas Epi quedaron en un sueño


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (8 Jul 2021)

Fuera de las estrellas, la NBA no pagaba tanto a mediados de los 80. Drexler ya era un tío de +20 ppp en el año 1986 y ganó 420.000 dólares mientras a Fernando Martín Portland le pagaba 300.000 dólares, y eso que Martín se fue rechazando una oferta del Madrid le ofrecía el doble.

Martín cobrará por dos años en la NBA lo que el Madrid le ofrecía por una temporada

Creo que Oscar o Galis se habrían ido de tener ofertas que mejorasen sustancialmente lo que cobraban aquí, porque pese a sus carencias, nivel tenían de sobra. Supongo que los grandes del Maccabi como Berkowitz o Jamchi también ganarían bien y no les compensaría dar el salto. Creo que habrían podido tener su hueco en la NBA de entonces. No digo ser estrellas.

El Messaggero de Roma se volvió loco y le quitó a la NBA a Danny Ferry, el 2 del draft y a Brian Shaw, otro rookie que prometía. Incluso el Panathinaikos le ofreció volver a Petrovic y cuando murió hubo rumores de que habría podido dejar la NBA. Si no recuerdo mal Biriukov y Antonio Martín (ejem) poco después le sacaron a Mendoza unos 100 millones de pesetas por temporada, algo menos de 1 millón de dólares de la época. Una burrada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (8 Jul 2021)

No sere yo quien se alegre de la muerte de nadie ni de ningun accidente, pero digamoslo todo, Petrovic paso por el real madrid y no le importo una mierda dejarlo tirado para irse. No me parece un madridista y no me parece comparable a caso de Martín.

Bodiroga ....fue una pena su pronta marcha del club, pero yo particularmente la entiendo. El Real Madrid tras marcharse Sabonis fue empeorando año a año hasta el punto de no llegar ni a jugar euroliga (de hecho el primer año de Herreros juegan y ganan una Recopa muy venida a menos) . en ese sentido entiendo que se quisiera marchar a un club con las mayores aspiraciones y asi lo hizo (Atenas). La putada es que luego se lo llevara el eterno enemigo y nos hundiera en la mierda mas de una vez...


----------



## Satori (8 Jul 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> Creo que Martin o Meneghin hubieran podido jugar en la NBA ochentera y funcionar bien como cuatros duros y leñeros, estilo Rambis.



Ni de coña. 

No eran suficientemente altos, no tenían salto ni tiro ni movimientos, ni siquiera tenían velocidad de transición. Cuando Martín se fue a la NBA me aposté una cena con un amigo. El decía que iba a triunfar y yo que se la iba a pegar, y no es solo que se la pegara, es que en su propio equipo se cachondeaban de él, empezando por el entrenador.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Jul 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> Lo de triunfar y caer en gracia en la NBA, a parte de la calidad inherente y esencial de cada jugador, tiene un factor de fortuna-suerte-perfil y momento adecuado. Que figurones en Europa como Gallis, Oscar Schmidt, Navarro, Spanoulis, Bodiroga, Danilovic, Djorjevic y demás no cuajaran no creo que fuera por falta de talento. No era el momento de dar el salto, no se tenía en cuenta al jugador europeo como ahora o simplemente tenían unas características que encajaban con el tipo de juego o equipo en el que caían. Yo creo que LLull lo vio claro y los casos del Chacho o del citado Navarro le sirvieron de freno.
> 
> Doncic, era previsible, tiene mejores números en la NBA que en Europa, donde los sistemas y las defensas no permiten las exhibiciones que se marca en Dallas. Con sus recursos, el esloveno, va a triunfar juegue donde juegue, pero sin duda, veinte años atrás, tal vez no tendría los números de escándalo que tiene hoy.
> 
> En este vídeo explican de maravilla las diferencias entre la vieja y gloriosa NBA y lo que nos ofrecen hoy en día. No me gusta ir de abuelo cebolleta, de nostálgico sabiondo, pero hay cosas que en el enlace que dejo explican muy bien. Está en inglés, pero si yo lo he entendido, vosotros más.



Desde luego no se pueden comparar los miticos duelos de los Celtics y los Lakers, o despues la epoca de los Bad Boys de Detroit, o los Bulls de Jordan, con el baloncesto que se juega ahora en la NBA. Aquello era baloncesto de otra galaxia.

Por otro lado, tambien recuerdo que se veia muy buen baloncesto en la NCAA, quizas eso tambien tenga algo o mucho que ver. Recuerdo algunas de aquellas final four de la NCAA, y me recordaba bastante al baloncesto europeo, aunque evidentemente con mayor rapidez de movimientos. Pero por ejemplo, la linea de tres estaba mas cerca que en la NBA, y sin embargo, no se abusaba para nada de los triples y en cambio se buscaba bastante mas el juego interior con balones al poste y constantes bloqueos.


----------



## Satori (8 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Divac tenía muchos más recursos que Vranlovic, además de la cabeza mejor amueblada.



Vrankovic no solo era mucho más alto (2,18 vs 2,10) sino que tenía unas condiciones físicas espectaculares, entre ellas un salto vertical portentoso, pero era medio subnormal.


----------



## Satori (8 Jul 2021)

Petrovic estaba en un período de transición en el que ya estaba empezando a defender de manera más o menos efectiva y también a jugar más con el equipo. Creo que si no hubiese muerto hubiera podido llegar a destacar en la NBA, posiblemente no a nivel estelar pero sí en el top 20 de la competición.


----------



## Chispeante (8 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Desde luego no se pueden comparar los miticos duelos de los Celtics y los Lakers, o despues la epoca de los Bad Boys de Detroit, o los Bulls de Jordan, con el baloncesto que se juega ahora en la NBA. Aquello era baloncesto de otra galaxia.
> 
> Por otro lado, tambien recuerdo que se veia muy buen baloncesto en la NCAA, quizas eso tambien tenga algo o mucho que ver. Recuerdo algunas de aquellas final four de la NCAA, y me recordaba bastante al baloncesto europeo, aunque evidentemente con mayor rapidez de movimientos. Pero por ejemplo, la linea de tres estaba mas cerca que en la NBA, y sin embargo, no se abusaba para nada de los triples y en cambio se buscaba bastante mas el juego interior con balones al poste y constantes bloqueos.



Los equipos de la NCCA como Duke, N. Carolina o Indiana con el mítico Bobby Knight al frente eran todo un referente para los aficionados de la época (y eso sin tener Internet al que recurrir para informarse). No creo en una "edad de oro" , ni en un pasado perfecto, pero cuando uno piensa en las sensaciones que me transmitía el baloncesto de aquella época...ufff. 

Hay que parar esto como sea porque vamos a terminar hablando de Ramón Tercer, de Cerca de las Estrellas y del Torneo de Baloncesto de Navidad del Real Madrid y nos va a dar un "chungo" de nostalgia de los buenos.


----------



## Políticamente correcto (8 Jul 2021)

El que no conozca a Yabusele puede verlo ahora en Cuatro, España-Francia ahora mismo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Jul 2021)

Satori dijo:


> esa defensa mixta la hacía de vez en cuando Díaz Miguel con la selección muchos años antes.



Habria que haberlo visto entrenando al Madrid, por ejemplo. Pero de todos modos, ostenta el record mundial de duracion como entrenador de una seleccion nacional en cualquier deporte de equipo, 27 años ininterrumpidos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Jul 2021)

Chispeante dijo:


> La pena fue que ayudó al Barcelona a ganar la Euroliga...aun así creo que la mayoría de los madridistas conservamos un buen recuerdo de él.



Bodiroga ha sido el mejor jugador europeo que no haya pasado nunca por la NBA.


----------



## Satori (8 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Habria que haberlo visto entrenando al Madrid, por ejemplo. Pero de todos modos, ostenta el record mundial de duracion como entrenador de una seleccion nacional en cualquier deporte de equipo, 27 años ininterrumpidos.



Lolo Sainz también la hizo algunas veces. Lo que quiero decir es que no era ninguna novedad táctica.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (8 Jul 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Lolo Sainz también la hizo algunas veces. Lo que quiero decir es que no era ninguna novedad táctica.



No se trata de inventar nada, sino de saber que sistema se adapta mejor a los jugadores que tienes y el momento adecuado para aplicarlo en funcion tambien del rival. Y en eso Obradovic, era el mejor. Por algo es el entrenador mas laureado del baloncesto europeo, y con diferentes equipos y en diferentes ligas.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jul 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Ni de coña.
> 
> No eran suficientemente altos, no tenían salto ni tiro ni movimientos, ni siquiera tenían velocidad de transición. Cuando Martín se fue a la NBA me aposté una cena con un amigo. El decía que iba a triunfar y yo que se la iba a pegar, y no es solo que se la pegara, es que en su propio equipo se cachondeaban de él, empezando por el entrenador.



Martín no tuvo oportunidades, para su entrenador era algo exótico, ya te digo que quiso reconvertirlo a un 3 alto y, así, era normal que fracasara.


----------



## Satori (9 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Martín no tuvo oportunidades, para su entrenador era algo exótico, ya te digo que quiso reconvertirlo a un 3 alto y, así, era normal que fracasara.



Claro, es que Martín en la NBA como 4 o 5 no se hubiera comido un colín, cada año desechan a docenas de jugadores mucho mejores y más altos que él en el draft. El entrenador se encontró que le habían fichado a un marmolillo e intentó reconvertirlo a ver si así....por ahí circula un video en el que Martin corre un contraataque botando de canasta a canasta, y aparte de que no sabía ni botar casi, cuando llega al tablero contrario suelta una pedrada de flipar, y todos sus compañeros de equipo y los del banquillo descojonados. Martín debería haber hecho como Bodiroga y no salir de Europa, en el Madrid siempre estuvo muy arropado dentro y fuera de la cancha. Que le pregunten a Wayne Robinson.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Jul 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Claro, es que Martín en la NBA como 4 o 5 no se hubiera comido un colín, cada año desechan a docenas de jugadores mucho mejores y más altos que él en el draft. El entrenador se encontró que le habían fichado a un marmolillo e intentó reconvertirlo a ver si así....por ahí circula un video en el que Martin corre un contraataque botando de canasta a canasta, y aparte de que no sabía ni botar casi,



Ése era el gran problema. Martín no había empezado a botar una pelota contra el suelo hasta los 17 años o por ahí. Como tenía muy buenas condiciones físicas en el baloncesto español de entonces podía jugar en el poste bajo sin problemas, y en muchas ocasiones demostraba inteligencia en el pase. Pero si lo sacabas de debajo de la canasta y lo comparabas con jugadores europeos de estatura y fuerza comparable, como Volkov, que sí era un verdadero power forward con capacidad de penetración a la canasta salía muy perjudicado. Claro que cuatros como Volkov en Europa eran muy raros.

No nos acordamos ya de lo limitada que era la liga española. Essie Hollis era un alero negro de 1,98 normalito y con buen salto, un vagabundo de la ABA, la NBA, la CBA, Italia, España, a finales de los 1970 y principios de los 1980, que siempre encontraba equipo en algún sitio porque era confiable, y que en distintos equipos españoles llegó a jugar de base, de alero y de pivot... con 1,98. Por lo pronto, te habla del nivel medio de los pivots españoles. Pero también te habla del nivel medio de los bases españoles.

La limitación de dos americanos hacía que un tipo físicamente tan competitivo bajo la canasta como Martín fuera estratégicamente desequilibrante: el Madrid podía tener un alero alto americano, por ejemplo, como Brian Jackson y a la hora de buscar un pivot negro podías permitirte ser un poco selectivo y fichar a gente con la cabeza bien amueblada como Wayne Robinson, con espíritu de equipo aunque no fuera el más hábil, mientras que sus competidores españoles tenían que intentar desequilibrar la balanza con americanos más "potentes" que con frecuencia salían rana: Otis Howard, Mike Davies, en el FCB, dos jugadores físicamente tremendos y con unos movimientos de espaldas a canasta espectaculares, pero que estaban como una chota, o el gran Kevin McGee del CAI Zaragoza, que estaba como siete chotas. Eso podía mandar un vestuario a hacer gárgaras y las estadísticas no lo recogen. Los negros americanos que eran al mismo tiempo buenos y cuerdos acababan en Italia o en Tel Aviv porque el pack completo se pagaba aparte.

Lo mismo que a Martín pasaba en Milán con Dino Meneghin. No era para tanto (aunque hay que reconocer que su longevidad en aquella época fue sorprendente) pero con un jugador lo bastante fuerte ya tenías "tres americanos". Y si nacionalizabas a alguno más...


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Divac era inferior a Vrankovic y tuvo infinitamente mejor carrera que él. La transición a la NBA tiene un fuerte elemento imprevisible y, dentro de esto, yo creo que Divac era un yugoslavo particularmente listo y adaptable (y no suelen tener mal nivel en eso) y Vrankovic un gilipollas.



El principal problema de Vrankovic era que no se lo tomaba suficientemente en serio, pero yo sentia debilidad por el. Para mi, el mejor taponador que he visto en el baloncesto europeo. Su envergadura de brazos y capacidad de intimidacion eran tremendas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Jul 2021)

Hablando de negros zumbados, festival de la nostalgia en burbuja.info:

¿Se acuerdan ustedes de un partido entre el Real Madrid y el Maccabi hacia 1980 en el luego llamado Pabellón Raimundo Saporta en el que a un negro del Maccabi se le fue la olla y se subió dando saltos a la cuarta o quinta fila de la grada para pegarle a un espectador? 

Ah, lo he encontrado. Earl Williams. 1983.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Jul 2021)

Y el otro negro del Maccabi, el que se lanza tras Williams para impedirle que haga una barbaridad, Aulcie Perry, fue detenido poco después en un aeropuerto estadounidense por tráfico de heroína. Un kilo y pico llevaba escondido en un televisor. Cinco años a la sombra, lo que perjudicó un poco su carrera deportiva.

En fin, lo que decía de fichar americanos presentables. Wayne Robinson actualmente es pastor.









Williams: "Hubiera matado a... Perry"


Los gigantes del Maccabi rememoraron para AS el salto del Ogro en 1983 a la grada del Pabellón.



as.com


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Jul 2021)

emmmm caja y uno lo hacíamos en mi pacoequipo de cadetes allá por el siglo pasado, tampoco es que descubrieran la pólvora. Y una presión en toda la pista 2-2-1 que creo que el lolaso la podría poner en práctica el año que viene, suponiendo que el más atrasado sea Garuba y contando con un titán defensivo como es Rodolfo.


----------



## Satori (9 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> El principal problema de Vrankovic era que no se lo tomaba suficientemente en serio, pero yo sentia debilidad por el. Para mi, el mejor taponador que he visto en el baloncesto europeo. Su envergadura de brazos y capacidad de intimidacion eran tremendas.



Vrankovic tenía, por altura y condiciones físicas, condiciones para haberle disputado a Sabonis el puesto de mejor 5 europeo de la historia. Podría haber triunfado en la NBA, y como estrella alrededor de las cuales se construyen los equipos, o como dicen allí, las franquicias.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (9 Jul 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Vrankovic tenía, por altura y condiciones físicas, condiciones para haberle disputado a Sabonis el puesto de mejor 5 europeo de la historia. Podría haber triunfado en la NBA, y como estrella alrededor de las cuales se construyen los equipos, o como dicen allí, las franquicias.



Pero era un poco lento, de todos modos ademas de sus condiciones fisicas y su envergadura, tenia una gran sincronizacion a la hora de ir a taponar. No solia picar en las fintas, por eso me llamo siempre la atencion. Defensivamente cuando estaba concentrado, era un muro infranqueable.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hablando de negros zumbados, festival de la nostalgia en burbuja.info:
> 
> ¿Se acuerdan ustedes de un partido entre el Real Madrid y el Maccabi hacia 1980 en el luego llamado Pabellón Raimundo Saporta en el que a un negro del Maccabi se le fue la olla y se subió dando saltos a la cuarta o quinta fila de la grada para pegarle a un espectador?
> 
> Ah, lo he encontrado. Earl Williams. 1983.



Tremendo.


----------



## Satori (9 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Pero era un poco lento, de todos modos ademas de sus condiciones fisicas y su envergadura, tenia una gran sincronizacion a la hora de ir a taponar. No solia picar en las fintas, por eso me llamo siempre la atencion. Defensivamente cuando estaba concentrado, era un muro infranqueable.



Para ser lento, saliendo desde su propia zona un par de metros detrás de Montero (base de 1,90) que salió al contraataque disparado y llegó para ponerle un tapón. En mi opinión el tapón fue ilegal, pero el caso es que un tipo de 2,18 le ganó una carrera a un base y ganó una copa de Europa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (9 Jul 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Para ser lento, saliendo desde su propia zona un par de metros detrás de Montero (base de 1,90) que salió al contraataque disparado y llegó para ponerle un tapón. En mi opinión el tapón fue ilegal, pero el caso es que un tipo de 2,18 le ganó una carrera a un base y ganó una copa de Europa.



El tapon fue ilegal sin duda...y Montero cometio pasos....y el crono llevaba segundos parado...mas irregularidades imposible...y no se señalo nada...

Porcierto al año siguiente Olimpiacos ganaria al Barcelona sin ningun pero con un David Rivers que se casco 32 puntos en las napias de un Alexander Djorjevic en su apogeo


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Jul 2021)

Contrato a medida para Carroll: de finales de año a julio


Según Encestando, el Madrid y Jaycee Carroll negocian una ampliación de contrato que permitiría al escolta estadounidense, de 38 años, un mayor descanso.



as.com





Pues es para pensarlo... Carroll se lo merece.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (10 Jul 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Para ser lento, saliendo desde su propia zona un par de metros detrás de Montero (base de 1,90) que salió al contraataque disparado y llegó para ponerle un tapón. En mi opinión el tapón fue ilegal, pero el caso es que un tipo de 2,18 le ganó una carrera a un base y ganó una copa de Europa.



Cuando vas entrando a canasta, siempre te tiendes a frenar, y mas aun teniendo que llevar la bola, por lo que el que viene desde atras es mas facil que te alcance. Pero de todos modos me referia a que Vrankovic era lento en los movimientos al poste, nunca tuvo la rapidez y agilidad de Sabonis antes de lesionarse. Vrankovic de tener una mentalidad mas ganadora, hubiese sido mucho mejor de lo que fue, pero nunca habria podido llegar al nivel de Sabonis.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Jul 2021)

Pero hombre,Vrankovic no gana ninguna carrera,si Montero recibe ya practicamente debajo del aro,ni bota,segun la coge ya esta saltando para dejar la bandeja…al que es para matarle es a Giannakis,que forma de regalar una final que estaba ya ganada,me imagino a uno del Madrid haciendo eso y me tiro de los pelos 

lo que hace Montero de dar un saltito con el balon cogido con las dos manos,en la calle lo veia mucho,eso es legal?


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (10 Jul 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero hombre,Vrankovic no gana ninguna carrera,si Montero recibe ya practicamente debajo del aro,ni bota,segun la coge ya esta saltando para dejar la bandeja…al que es para matarle es a Giannakis,que forma de regalar una final que estaba ya ganada,me imagino a uno del Madrid haciendo eso y me tiro de los pelos
> 
> lo que hace Montero de dar un saltito con el balon cogido con las dos manos,en la calle lo veia mucho,eso es legal?



A velocidad 0,25 se ve que con el balón en las manos pisa con el pie derecho, con el izquierdo y con el derecho. Hoy en día esas cosas no se pitan, en 1996 eran pasos.

A Vrankovic lo recuerdo un poco tosquete, con más condiciones físicas que talento, de un perfil un poco anticuado en comparación con los que venían detrás como Divac o Radja y bastante lejos de Sabonis. De hecho en la jugada del tapón le suelta el balón a Yannakis como si le quemase, creo que podría haber hecho algo más aprovechando su tamaño.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Jul 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Para ser lento, saliendo desde su propia zona un par de metros detrás de Montero (base de 1,90) que salió al contraataque disparado y llegó para ponerle un tapón. En mi opinión el tapón fue ilegal, pero el caso es que un tipo de 2,18 le ganó una carrera a un base y ganó una copa de Europa.



Qué risas me pude meter con aquello!!!!!


----------



## Satori (11 Jul 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero hombre,Vrankovic no gana ninguna carrera,si Montero recibe ya practicamente debajo del aro,ni bota,segun la coge ya esta saltando para dejar la bandeja…al que es para matarle es a Giannakis,que forma de regalar una final que estaba ya ganada,me imagino a uno del Madrid haciendo eso y me tiro de los pelos
> 
> lo que hace Montero de dar un saltito con el balon cogido con las dos manos,en la calle lo veia mucho,eso es legal?



bueno, si te fijas desde donde arranca a correr Vrankovic la comparación es todavía peor...empieza la carrera desde más atrás de la línea de tiros personales de su campo.


----------



## Satori (11 Jul 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> lo que hace Montero de dar un saltito con el balon cogido con las dos manos,en la calle lo veia mucho,eso es legal?



es legal, más propio de principiantes que otra cosa. Como bien han dicho, hizo pasos previos.


----------



## Satori (11 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Vrankovic de tener una mentalidad mas ganadora, hubiese sido mucho mejor de lo que fue, pero nunca habria podido llegar al nivel de Sabonis.



Sabonis era un talento natural y además era aún más alto que Vrankovic, pero éste tenía una constitución más fibrosa y una capacidad de salto que Sabonis no tuvo ni con 20 años. Si hubiese sido más disciplinado y con mejor cabeza hubiera podido estar al nivel de una estrella NBA


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Jul 2021)

El cuarto mosquetero!!!!!


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Jul 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Sabonis era un talento natural y además era aún más alto que Vrankovic, pero éste tenía una constitución más fibrosa y una capacidad de salto que Sabonis no tuvo ni con 20 años. Si hubiese sido más disciplinado y con mejor cabeza hubiera podido estar al nivel de una estrella NBA



Estoy de acuerdo, pero creo que para llegar a ser una estrella en la NBA le hubiese hecho falta algo mas de rapidez de movimientos en la zona. Si por ejemplo Gasol triunfo en la NBA, fue precisamente porque si tenia la rapidez de movimientos suficiente para adaptarse bien a ese baloncesto. Pero en Europa, Vrankovic podria haber marcado toda una epoca si tuviese mayor ambicion de triunfar. Y mas con Sabonis ya en la NBA.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2021)

Segunda derrota de USA en la preparaciòn para los JJOO, esta vez ha sido Australia.


----------



## spam (13 Jul 2021)

El apaño con Carroll a mí no me convence, no vas a tenerle disponible todo el año, no vas a fichar un reemplazo de futuro, y está por ver en qué condición competitiva llega a mitad de temporada. En la práctica viene a ser suprimir su ficha y a ver cómo nos lo encontramos en enero, pero sin contar con él como baza.

Sigo pensando que hubiera sido mejor que se retirara y traer un Dorsey, Punter o escolta killer del estilo. Pero es un movimiento que han decidido posponer al verano que viene (he leído incluso que tienen decidido el nombre y avanzada su contratación), y nos encontramos con que para entonces va a haber tantas o más bajas y novedades que éste: Rudy, Carroll, Causeur, Taylor, ¿Llull?, Yabusele, veremos si Trey o Randolph... Este año se han hecho buenos fichajes, pero hemos de ser conscientes de que esta temporada, aún debiendo competir, sigue siendo de transición hacia la siguiente versión de este equipo. Falta mucha tela que cortar.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## seven up (13 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hablando de negros zumbados, festival de la nostalgia en burbuja.info:
> 
> ¿Se acuerdan ustedes de un partido entre el Real Madrid y el Maccabi hacia 1980 en el luego llamado Pabellón Raimundo Saporta en el que a un negro del Maccabi se le fue la olla y se subió dando saltos a la cuarta o quinta fila de la grada para pegarle a un espectador?
> 
> Ah, lo he encontrado. Earl Williams. 1983.



Sí me acuerdo, lo vi en directo. Mala temporada aquella, perdimos la liga en el desempate de Oviedo, no nos presentamos en la Copa por follones federativos y en Europa los dos equipos italianos nos pasaron por encima.






Fin de una época, la siguiente liga fue la primera liga ACB. Por el tema del numero de licencias se fueron Brabender, Beiran y Llorente al Cajamadrid. Dalipagic y Delibasic decepcionaron un poco y también se fueron. El junior Hernangómez al pasar a senior se fue al Bosco de La Coruña.

Pd.: Fijándome en la foto, veo unanimidad en las top ten, que buenas y caras eran las jodías.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (13 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Segunda derrota de USA en la preparaciòn para los JJOO, esta vez ha sido Australia.



Hay que aprovechar esta ocasion historica para ganar por fin el oro.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Hay que aprovechar esta ocasion historica para ganar por fin el oro.



Este año creo que Francia va a dar la campanada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (14 Jul 2021)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Hay que aprovechar esta ocasion historica para ganar por fin el oro.



Hay plantilla en España para aspirar al oro?
No lo veo, ojala me equivoque


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (14 Jul 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Hay plantilla en España para aspirar al oro?
> No lo veo, ojala me equivoque



Yo creo que si, por algo es la vigente campeona del mundo. Aunque es una pena de lo Juancho Hernangomez.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Jul 2021)

Kalinic se va de la ACB, jugará en el Estrella Roja... Bueno, no termina en el Barsa.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## Políticamente correcto (16 Jul 2021)

Pues ya es oficial, Hanga desvinculado del Barça, lo cual lo coloca un paso más cerca de que Floren lo fiche (y luego raje de él en alguna grabación clandestina )


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Jul 2021)

Políticamente correcto dijo:


> Pues ya es oficial, Hanga desvinculado del Barça, lo cual lo coloca un paso más cerca de que Floren lo fiche (y luego raje de él en alguna grabación clandestina )



Y Laprovittola a un paso de Palau.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Jul 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y Laprovittola a un paso de Palau.



Los culerdos son retardeds, esto es una prueba mas.

Jasikevicius se cargo a Heurtel porque no defendia y ahora fichan a Laprovittola, pa mear y no echar gota


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Jul 2021)

Hezonja no renueva con el Panathinaikos... cómo me gusta si Carroll se nos va!!!!!


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jul 2021)

Ya es oficial lo de Hanga.


----------



## Woden (23 Jul 2021)

Bien jugado. Ahora a ver que pasa con el viejo mormón.


----------



## Ringostarr (24 Jul 2021)

El Madrid tiene que fichar a Kyle Hynes, pivot de 193cm pero una roca


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Jul 2021)

Ringostarr dijo:


> El Madrid tiene que fichar a Kyle Hynes, pivot de 193cm pero una roca



Ya pasaron sus mejores tiempos


----------



## Políticamente correcto (25 Jul 2021)

Cruzad los dedos que Yabusele se ha ido al vestuario por un golpe en la rodilla en el USA-Francia. A ver si seguimos con la maldición de este año encima...

Edito: Vuelve al partido.


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Jul 2021)

Lukita con la polla fuera.


----------



## Manero (28 Jul 2021)

Por si alguno no se había enterado


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Jul 2021)

El adiós más duro a 'Lapro': "Espero que fracase como lo hizo aquí"


Lorenzo Sanz, ex jugador y ex directivo del Real Madrid de baloncesto y comentarista en RMTV, se despacha a gusto con el argentino: "No defiende un pimiento".



as.com


----------



## spam (28 Jul 2021)

Manero dijo:


> Por si alguno no se había enterado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 726434



No sé si vamos a levantar cabeza después de eso ::


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Jul 2021)

El FCB echa a Heurtel porque no defiende pero ficha a Laprovittola... 

El Real Madrid se deshace de Laprovittola porque no defiende pero ficha a Heurtel... 

De los dos, me quedo con Heurtel, que sí "hace jugar a sus compañeros" pero el tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Jul 2021)

Otro recital de Lukita!!! Va a pillar medalla seguro.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Ago 2021)

Cagada contra Eslovenia y cuartos contra los USA... nos despedimos de la medalla.


----------



## Woden (1 Ago 2021)

Veis factible que Garuba no dé el salto este año teniendo en cuenta su posición en el draft?


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Ago 2021)

nos van a dar tal palizon que hasta se nos van a saltar lagrimas viendolo…

es un equipo tan sobrado que solo lleva un pivot puro y es un secundario en la liga,imagina que meten a un Anthony Davis ahi…la España de hace unos años con los Gasol en plenitud mas Ibaka tendria opciones,hoy dia son casi nulas.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Ago 2021)

Pues hoy no han defendido una mierda por dentro, nos han ganado en el rebotr y nos han cosido desde fuera. Si lo fiamos todo al triple estamos muertos.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Ago 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> nos van a dar tal palizon que hasta se nos van a saltar lagrimas viendolo…
> 
> es un equipo tan sobrado que solo lleva un pivot puro y es un secundario en la liga,imagina que meten a un Anthony Davis ahi…la España de hace unos años con los Gasol en plenitud mas Ibaka tendria opciones,hoy dia son casi nulas.



Triste pero cierto. Hoy se supone que teníamos ventaja en la pintura, pero Tobey parecía Sabonis.


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Ago 2021)

Pau Gasol es una vaca sagrada de libro,tiene que jugar si o si simplemente porque se llama Gasol,y Scariolo es tambien un politico de libro,sabe bien lo que tiene que hacer para evitarse follones y mantener el puesto…

y ojo que Gasol ha sido muy de largo el mejor jugador de la historia de España,pero es que hasta la cara la tiene ya de señor mayor…


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Ago 2021)

El entorno de Deck niega contactos con el Barcelona: los Thunder cuentan con él


El futuro de Gabriel Deck pasa por la NBA y, concretamente, por los Thunder, el equipo al que se marchó desde el Real Madrid al final de la temporada pasada para disputar los últim




www.marca.com





Sería una guarrada bastante gorda.


----------



## spam (2 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El entorno de Deck niega contactos con el Barcelona: los Thunder cuentan con él
> 
> 
> El futuro de Gabriel Deck pasa por la NBA y, concretamente, por los Thunder, el equipo al que se marchó desde el Real Madrid al final de la temporada pasada para disputar los últim
> ...



La liebre saltó anoche en twitter. La sartén la tiene por el mango el Madrid, pues lo inscribió en el tanteo y además leo por ahí que al haber expirado hace semanas el plazo para hacer ofertas a jugadores sujetos al tanteo, ahora el Madrid simplemente podría pedir por él lo que considere sin necesidad de igualar nada. O también podría obviamente optar por repescarlo si fuera cierto que no continúa en la NBA, independientemente de que la farsa haga su oferta o no, pero me huelo que dan la plantilla por cerrada a cal y canto.

Vamos, que en condiciones normales no debería haber caso Deck, y más habida cuenta de que la farsa no fue capaz ni de culminar la operación (análoga) de Kalinic con una buena oferta al jugador y al club que posee sus derechos ACB. Pero como estamos por un lado ante un club arruinado pero que demuestra repetidamente que las reglas, la economía, la lógica y demás condicionantes de la realidad no están hechos para ellos; por otro lado un jugador al que no duelen prendas en dejar plantado en mitad de temporada al equipo que apostó por él; y por otro un club supuestamente saneado y boyante pero en el que está a la venta hasta el material de oficina para sufragar el nuevo estadio y en todo caso el fichaje de Bapé, junto con un presidente cada vez más anquilosado y unos dirigentes del baloncesto alérgicos a repescar a aquellos jugadores que han abandonado el club rumbo NBA... pues veremos.


----------



## spam (2 Ago 2021)

Pues parece que puede haber serpiente veraniega, llegando a darse incluso la circunstancia de que Deck litigara en la justicia ordinaria contra el Madrid por inscribirle en el tanteo -y contra la ACB por aceptarlo- acogiéndose a la literalidad de un tecnicismo (la cláusula no se abonó en un solo pago, sino en dos al haber dos pagadores, Deck y OKC). Esto ya sería de hijoputa nivel dios.

Tan mal se le trató aquí como para emperrarse en volver a Europa corriendo para ir al farsa a toda costa, casi pareciendo que la huida intempestiva a la NBA hubiera sido un pretexto solo para salir de aquí? Sé que ahora mismo está en los JJOO, pero este muchacho debería salir cuanto antes a desmentir algunas cosas porque está quedando como el culo. O cambiar de agente, porque estos representantes argentinos (no es el mismo del Facu, ojo) han demostrado no tener abuela ni madre porque las vendieron hace tiempo...


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Ago 2021)

Pues ahora sí, llegó el fin de ciclo de esta generación. Los próximos en dejar la selección deben ser el Chacho, Rudy y Llull, no por falta de calidad, si no por falta de físico.


----------



## Woden (6 Ago 2021)

He leido por ahí que como sustituto de JC se sigue a Kyle Guy, a ver si también es un raza blanca tirador de esos.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Ago 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Otro recital de Lukita!!! Va a pillar medalla seguro.



Pues como pitoniso soy una puta mierda!!XD


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Ago 2021)

Garuba cierra el acuerdo con el Real Madrid y se marcha a la NBA


Usman Garuba cerró un acuerdo con el Real Madrid para pagar su cláusula de rescisión y jugará la próxima temporada en los Houston Rockets, la franquicia de la NBA que le eligió en




www.marca.com






Se consuma la marcha.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Ago 2021)

Parece que Garuba va a pagar la cláusula a plazos, 3 kilos.


----------



## Woden (10 Ago 2021)

Y que nos reservamos derechos


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (10 Ago 2021)

Buena cláusula que deja. 3 Garuba, 2 Deck, 6 Campazzo. Merecemos pronto un fichaje de campanillas que revitalice un poco la sección.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Ago 2021)

El CSKA se refuerza... con un chupón.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ago 2021)

lo de los europeos es incomprensible,en futbol pagando traspasos millonarios por cualquier promesa brasileña y en basket los americanos dicen que pasan de regalar dinero y se llevan a todo el que despunta por la cara,y mira que las clausulas no son nada comparadas con el futbol y aun asi lo tiene que pagar el jugador de su sueldo…


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Ago 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (1 Sep 2021)

Primer partido de pretemporada, hoy contra el UCAM


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Sep 2021)

Aunque pueda sonar a propaganda creo que os puede interesar esta entrevista que hicieron a Jose Miguel Antunez y donde se hablo sobre el baloncesto en general y el Real Madrid en particular.

Antúnez: "El Madrid sí que es más que un club"

Reconozco que no me esperaba que tuviera tanta cabeza, en pista no me lo parecia desde luego...


----------



## Woden (1 Sep 2021)

muy buena entrevista, gracias por el aporte


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Sep 2021)

Derrota comprensible.


----------



## spam (2 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Aunque pueda sonar a propaganda creo que os puede interesar esta entrevista que hicieron a Jose Miguel Antunez y donde se hablo sobre el baloncesto en general y el Real Madrid en particular.
> 
> Antúnez: "El Madrid sí que es más que un club"
> 
> Reconozco que no me esperaba que tuviera tanta cabeza, en pista no me lo parecia desde luego...



Leed más La Galerna, es un imprescindible...



DRIDMA dijo:


> Derrota comprensible.



Llevan poquísimo rodaje, aún así hubo apuntes positivos como Heurtel, o Yabusele, que se clavó 19 puntazos y sensación de muy dominante. En cambio, NGW jugó con el freno de mano.

Bueno, precisamente Antúnez fue un visionario en cuanto a preparación física y un obseso del gimnasio, estaba como un toro el tío. Si hubiera sido negro le hubiera cundido más, eso sí


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Sep 2021)

Yo le cogí mucha manía a Antúnez por unas semis de Copa en las que falló unos tiros libres contra el VARsa y nos eliminaron.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Sep 2021)

spam dijo:


> Leed más La Galerna, es un imprescindible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Galerna esta bastante bien, es lo que suelo leer, pasando de prensa tipo as o marca... quiza demasiado sibaritas en el lenguaje, pero quiza sea mas defecto mio que soy muy llano hablando. 
A veces en los analisis de los jugadores les falta ser mas criticos con fulanos como Isco, Ceballos, Grazard y demas morralla pero bueno...

En general los analisis de los rivales y las cronicas estan bastante bien, las entrevistas suelen ser bastante interesantes y tambien escriben articulos haciendo referencias historicas que estan muy bien y lo mas divertido, denuncian el antimadridismo y lo señalan como pocas veces he visto. Lo unico que no leo es sobre la seccion femenina de futbol, lo siento, me importa 0, sus exitoso sus fracasos me resultan ajenos. 


Sobre Antunez....esta claro que hasta la segunda parte de los años 90 tener un fisico como el suyo era tener un plus importante. Si no llega a trabajarlo dudo que llegase donde llego.
En el real madrid de obradovic mi base favorito fue Jose Lasa (curioso el caso de este chico) pero le faltaba una intensidad fisica que si tenia Antunez.
Cuando se marcho Lasa, dos años despues creo, llego Pablo Laso y le pasaba igual...mucho mas vistoso pero fisicamente no eran comparables a Antunez.

Luego el fisico le daba hasta que se cruzaba con un base tambien con fisico y ademas talento....sasha djorjevic llego a la acb en el 96 directo de la nba, con lo que trabajaban el fisico alli y su talento, pronto tuvieron que encasquetarle su defensa a Isma Santos y que Antunez cubriese al escolta, porque si Antunez se quedaba con Djorjevic estabamos en la mierda....


----------



## spam (2 Sep 2021)

Ya que se supone que aquí seguimos la ACB, os propongo uniros a la(s) liga(s) de jugonesacb (es un rollo NBA fantasy, pero de aquí) que he creado: Quién se apunta a una jugonesacb (la Fantasy Paco de la ACB)?


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Sep 2021)

Segunda derrota ante un serio Unicaja. Rudy y Hanga lo único salvable... a lo mejor es pronto, pero no me gusta William-Goss, me recuerda mucho a Anderson


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Sep 2021)

A la tercera ha llegado la victoria!! Ahora a por la Supercopa.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Sep 2021)

El futuro de Deck, en el aire


Gabriel Deck podría volver a Europa si su situación contractual en la NBA no se resuelve. El futuro del alero argentino es una completa incógnita.



as.com





Por gilipollas.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Sep 2021)

O al Barsa, que lo veo capaz.


----------



## Woden (8 Sep 2021)

Las rebajas económicas del Barcelona llegan a Nikola Mirotic


La grave situación económica que vive el Barcelona y que le ha llevado, entre otras cosas, a perder a Messi y a desprenderse de Griezmann parece que ha llegado también a la sección




www.marca.com





Hablando del Barça y el muladí montenegrino.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Las rebajas económicas del Barcelona llegan a Nikola Mirotic
> 
> 
> La grave situación económica que vive el Barcelona y que le ha llevado, entre otras cosas, a perder a Messi y a desprenderse de Griezmann parece que ha llegado también a la sección
> ...



jojojo, me nutre

taluecs


----------



## Woden (8 Sep 2021)

Moar sobre esta mierda nutritiva en el ASco

Hay 'caso Mirotic' en el Barça


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Moar sobre esta mierda nutritiva en el ASco
> 
> Hay 'caso Mirotic' en el Barça



Bien pagá
que tú eres la bien pagá
porque tus besos compré

Y a mí
te quisiste dar
por un puñao de parné

Bien pagá
bien pagá
bien pagá fuiste mujé


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Las rebajas económicas del Barcelona llegan a Nikola Mirotic
> 
> 
> La grave situación económica que vive el Barcelona y que le ha llevado, entre otras cosas, a perder a Messi y a desprenderse de Griezmann parece que ha llegado también a la sección
> ...



Le ampliarán los años de contrato para poder pagarlo y arreglado.


----------



## Woden (8 Sep 2021)

eso ya lo hicieron


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Sep 2021)

Woden dijo:


> eso ya lo hicieron



Le han hecho una jugarreta. 

Primero le dicen: oye, los 40 millones, en vez de cobrarlos en 4 años te los vamos a pagar en 10 cobrando 4 anuales.

Mirotic: Bueno, vale.

Y luego le dicen: oye, que ese contrato de 10 años lo vamos a reducir a 4 cobrando 4 anuales. Y si no tragas te despedimos por bajo rendimiento (fue elegido MVP de la final ACB) y en el juzgado sólo vas a cobrar el primer año y el resto, a litigarlos. 

El año que viene nadie firmará con el FCB si no es con aval bancario por delante.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (8 Sep 2021)

A Mirotic le vendría bien que unos Pistons de la vida le hicieran una oferta similar a lo que gana en el Barsa y largarse con viento fresco. El karma es muy cabrón, podria haber estado de los 28 a los 32 ganando un pastizal en la Nba y después pasar unos años en el Madrid lolaseando a cuerpo de rey.


----------



## spam (8 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> O al Barsa, que lo veo capaz.



No sólo capaz, es que yo creo que es lo que busca desde hace tiempo. Pues ojalá que cuando pretenda volver a Europa le toque aprender ruso o turco.



AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> A Mirotic le vendría bien que unos Pistons de la vida le hicieran una oferta similar a lo que gana en el Barsa y largarse con viento fresco. El karma es muy cabrón, podria haber estado de los 28 a los 32 ganando un pastizal en la Nba y después pasar unos años en el Madrid lolaseando a cuerpo de rey.



Y en cambio, le tocará hacer la maleta rumbo Rusia o Turquía también, para disgusto de su familia. No lo siento por él.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Sep 2021)

Se retira Jonas Maciulis, campeón de Europa con el Real Madrid


El lituano jugó en el Real Madrid entre 2014 y 2018 y ganó la Euroliga de 2015 con el equipo de Pablo Laso. Entró en el Mejor Quinteto del Eurobasket 2015.



as.com





Nunca se aclaró del todo su salida, leí algo de que hubo una pelea de por medio.


----------



## iconoclasta (10 Sep 2021)

Todavía no entiendo este concepto:

_A primeros de septiembre, el *Real Madrid* concretó el fichaje de *Egor Demin*, un *base de 15 años y 2,00 metros* que está considerado como el mayor proyecto que da *Rusia *desde *Andrei Kirilenko*. De nuevo, los blancos se llevaron a una de las grandes promesas del baloncesto europeo ganando al *Joventut*, al *Baskonia *y a otro puñado de clubes en la carrera por su contratación..._

Esta idea de llenar los equipos de formación de fichajes extranjeros me parece incomprensible. No es solo el RM; lo hacen todos. O sea, se gastan millones en preparar y formar jugadores que: 
a. La mayoría no llega a profesionales
b. Entre los pros, apenas alguno queda en el Madrid
c. Si al final, resultan unos fenómenos -lo que en otros deportes, compensa el gasto de la cantera- no se quedan aquí, sino que se van a la NBA, los más de ellos de gratis.

ACB Liga Endesa: Egor Demin, el nuevo prodigio del Real Madrid al que ya comparan con Doncic | Marca

¿Dónde está el negocio?


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2021)

Primer partido oficial. Y sin Tavares, Thompkins, Randolph ni Carroll, que ni está ni se le espera.

Pd: Marc Gasol será cortado en Memphis, lugar al que lo han mandado los LA... acabará en el Barsa???


----------



## The Replicant (11 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Primer partido oficial. Y sin Tavares, Thompkins, Randolph ni Carroll, que ni está ni se le espera.
> 
> Pd: Marc Gasol será cortado en Memphis, lugar al que lo han mandado los LA... acabará en el Barsa???



Joder, que le pasa a Tavares?


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> Joder, que le pasa a Tavares?



Fallo mío, creo que sí juega... es que hace nada estaba con la selección y pensaba que estaba de vacaciones.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2021)

Jacinto tenía contrato de enero a final de temporada, no? No había llegado a un acuerdo con el cluc?


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Segunda derrota ante un serio Unicaja. Rudy y Hanga lo único salvable... a lo mejor es pronto, pero no me gusta William-Goss, me recuerda mucho a Anderson



a mi me parece un pufo. Pero los caminos del Lolaso son inescrutables.... Veremos


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Jacinto tenía contrato de enero a final de temporada, no? No había llegado a un acuerdo con el cluc?



Pues por lo visto, y por lo que ha dicho Laso, no.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2021)

Mal primer cuarto.


----------



## seven up (12 Sep 2021)

Solucionado, ganamos de dos, 70-72. Pasamos a la final. Hala Madrid.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Sep 2021)

Sin triples no hay paraíso... a ver qué tal hoy y encima sin Rudy.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Sin triples no hay paraíso... a ver qué tal hoy y encima sin Rudy.



4 de 28    , creo que yo meto más

hoy no pienso ni verlo

taluecs


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

Los arbitrajes fiba quitan las ganas de ver baloncesto,y los españoles no digamos…pitan faltas al tun tun y tienen una influencia en los partidos brutal.

Tienes un jugador que deberia ser diferencial como Tavares y en la practica es como si no lo tuvieras porque a los señoritos todo les parece falta,se pasa mas de la mitad del partido en el banco…luego en otras situaciones contactos a tutiplen y no pasa nada,a jugar…

PD: puto Higgins


----------



## spam (12 Sep 2021)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Los arbitrajes fiba quitan las ganas de ver baloncesto,y los españoles no digamos…pitan faltas al tun tun y tienen una influencia en los partidos brutal.
> 
> Tienes un jugador que deberia ser diferencial como Tavares y en la practica es como si no lo tuvieras porque a los señoritos todo les parece falta,se pasa mas de la mitad del partido en el banco…luego en otras situaciones contactos a tutiplen y no pasa nada,a jugar…
> 
> PD: puto Higgins



Les parece falta todo lo que hace Tavares, porque para darle hachazos vale todo... y menudo viaje de Davies a Poirier cuando iba a machacar, eso es antideportiva, y así lo hubieran pitado en la otra canasta.


----------



## Erik morden (12 Sep 2021)

El baloncesto fiba se ha contagiado de la nba, lo más triste


----------



## ApoloCreed (12 Sep 2021)

Vaya victoria,remontando un -19 en el tercer cuarto 

buen jugador Poirier,peleon,yo le daria mi seal of approval…


----------



## spam (12 Sep 2021)

No sé ni cómo nos hemos vuelto a meter en el partido (bueno, sí, a base de DE-FEN-SA), porque la caraja del tercer cuarto (y van...) ha sido escalofriante, para apagar la tele e irse a otra cosa. El equipo no me ha gustado durante muchas fases, con poca intensidad defensiva, mala selección de tiro (sobre todo de 2, hoy los porcentajes de 3 han sido buenos) y dejándose comer demasiados rebotes... cómo estaría el nivel para que haya sido Llull quien tiraba del carro. En cambio, ha sido poner un quinteto Alocén, NWG, Hanga, Yabusele y Poirier y les hemos secado. Hemos vuelto al partido, puesto por delante y mantenido la ventaja con serenidad. Este es el camino.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Sep 2021)

Mucho mérito lo de estos tíos.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (12 Sep 2021)

Joder, he quitado el partido después del escándalo arbitral que estaba siendo y veo que hemos remontado. Vaya cojones tiene este equipo.

Y la Suñercopa es un titulillo we verano pero las lágrimas de Llull son historia del lolaso.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Sep 2021)

AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis dijo:


> Joder, he quitado el partido después del escándalo arbitral que estaba siendo y veo que hemos remontado. Vaya cojones tiene este equipo.
> 
> Y la Suñercopa es un titulillo we verano pero las lágrimas de Llull son historia del lolaso.



Lo de la supercopa acb para mi es como cuando se le gano la copa en futbol al barcrlona de guardiloca, son torneos que aunque inicialmente valen poco , el rival al que se le derrota le da un valor muy superior al inicial.

Es para estar orgullosos y ojito, recado a la directiva cule...ni palmando pasta ganan...de hecho suena Marc Gasol y no tengo tan claro qie vaya, teniendo en cuenta que ahora se sabe que le estan racaneando pasta a Mirotic no respetando asi lo firmado...


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Sep 2021)

Muere el serbio Dusan Ivkovic, leyenda de la Euroliga


El entrenador de Belgrado ha fallecido a los 77 años de edad. En su palmarés, dos Euroligas, un Mundial y 38 temporadas en los mejores banquillos.



as.com





DEP


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Sep 2021)

Veo en el As que Garuba puede acabar en la liga dd desarrollo. No hubiese sido mejor quedarse otro año más en el Madrid???


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (18 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Veo en el As que Garuba puede acabar en la liga dd desarrollo. No hubiese sido mejor quedarse otro año más en el Madrid???



Yo honestamente creo que si y no porque el perjudicado haya sido el Madrid, sino porque creo que ser un jugador de club grande europeo le hubiera hecho crecer mas como jugador. 
No se como funciona el tema liga de desarrollo pero creo que a largo plazo puede haber sido un error para el.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Sep 2021)

Es que mucho tiene que mejorar su tiro de fuera para hacerse un hueco en ese baloncesto en el que tira triples hasta el que reparte las toallas.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (20 Sep 2021)

Bueno pues 7 dias despues pude ver la final de la supercopa entera.
El mvp se lo dan a Llull que se uso el traje del Llull ganador pero yo se lo hubiera dado mas alla de estadisticas a Poirier porque hizo que nos olvidasemos de Tavares, y eso es muuucho. Intimido, reboteo y machaco el aro cuanto pudo...y con el resultado apretado al final ...mete los libres....que cojonazos chaval. Lo vi ayer y flipe como si fuera directo. Como este y Tavares esten finos, por dentro no nos tose ni dios.

Yabusele pinta bien y Hanga aportara esfuerzo mas labores de intendencia, mas intensidad, nunca sobra gente asi en mi equipo. El problema, quiza nos falte talento ofensivo para determinados momentos y determinados partidos pero llamadme aburrido, yo pienso que los torneos se ganan desde la defensa.

De los arbitrajes ya ni hablo....

Por cierto, ayer no vi el partido de acb pero parece que los nuevos ayudaron....si algun forero lo vio, soy todo ojos

Saludos


----------



## The Replicant (20 Sep 2021)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por cierto, ayer no vi el partido de acb pero parece que los nuevos ayudaron....si algun forero lo vio, soy todo ojos



demasiado sufrimiento para ganarle al Burgos, no es normal lo de los triples 8 de 26 , fallan más que una escopeta de feria, se nota la falta de tiradores, a ver que pasa con Thompkins y supongo que algún dia volverá Randolph, un tirador no vendría mal ya que parece que Carroll se va a quedar en su rancho cuidando vacas.

Muy buen partido de Hanga que parece que haya jugado en el Madrid toda la vida, muy bien la bestia parda de Yabousele y Poirier lo va a petar este año. Al que le falta todavia es Heurtel, pero hay que darle tiempo. En cuanto a Nigel Williams Goss, también me parece un gran fichaje.

A por todas, Lolaso es mi pastor nada me falta, bueno si un tirador


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Sep 2021)

El sufrimiento para ganar es entendible, todavía falta bastante para que los fichajes se terminen de acoplar. En cuanto a Tavares, viene de jugar con su selección y hay que dosificarlo, este año con Poirier vamos a notar menos sus ausencias. De Hanga, poco más que añadir, me recuerda mucho a Rudy en cuanto al trabajo defensivo, ojalá Rodolfo pueda estar a tope en el momento decisivo de la temporada.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Sep 2021)

Segunda victoria en ACB, el lolaso empieza a carburar.


----------



## The Replicant (25 Sep 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Segunda victoria en ACB, el lolaso empieza a carburar.



ayer empezamos a ver a un buen Heurtel, sobre todo muy buena la conexión con Tavares, esta combinación puede dar mucho de si.

Si conseguimos recuperar a Randolph y Thompkins esto tiene buena pinta, me nutre

taluecs


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Sep 2021)

Partidazo del lolaso contra el campeón.


----------



## The Replicant (1 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Partidazo del lolaso contra el campeón.



y esto solo con un 4 sano; Yabouselle, que pedazo de fichaje

como digo, si recuperamos a los lesionados la cosa pinta muy bien


----------



## The Replicant (1 Oct 2021)

es que tenemos el mejor juego interior de Europa de largo.

A poco que funcionen bien desde fuera nos comemos a quien sea.


----------



## Charlie Mondadientes (1 Oct 2021)

Lo estuve viendo y cuando salió Rudy me pregunté ¿cuánto tardará en lanzarse un triple que no toque aro? No tardó. Es el primer día y la cosa pinta bien, pero me preocupa el juego exterior, unos que ya no responden como antes (Rudy, Llull, Causeur, Taylor), otros que no terminan de cuajar (Alocén, Abalde) y otros que, aun gustándome, no sé si darán el nivel en los momentos clave (Heurtel, W-Goss).

Lo del juego interior es una bestialidad, considerando además que faltan por entrar Randolph y Thompkins.

Me olvidaba de Hanga. Jugador que siempre me ha gustado pero nos llega 2-3 años tarde.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Oct 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> y esto solo con un 4 sano; Yabouselle, que pedazo de fichaje
> 
> como digo, si recuperamos a los lesionados la cosa pinta muy bien



La pena es que creo que sólo tiene un año firmado. El año que viene, con ese nivel, lo mismo prueba en la NBA.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Oct 2021)

Charlie Mondadientes dijo:


> Lo estuve viendo y cuando salió Rudy me pregunté ¿cuánto tardará en lanzarse un triple que no toque aro? No tardó. Es el primer día y la cosa pinta bien, pero me preocupa el juego exterior, unos que ya no responden como antes (Rudy, Llull, Causeur, Taylor), otros que no terminan de cuajar (Alocén, Abalde) y otros que, aun gustándome, no sé si darán el nivel en los momentos clave (Heurtel, W-Goss).
> 
> Lo del juego interior es una bestialidad, considerando además que faltan por entrar Randolph y Thompkins.
> 
> Me olvidaba de Hanga. Jugador que siempre me ha gustado pero nos llega 2-3 años tarde.



12/35 en triples. Un 34%. No está tan mal, siempre que de dos se enchufe y se cierre el rebote.


----------



## spam (1 Oct 2021)

Pues no pude ver el partido, pero qué alegrón debutar así. A ver si sostenemos el nivel.


----------



## spam (4 Oct 2021)

Ayer victoria contra un siempre difícil Tenerife, aunque sin Sherma. Especialmente reseñable para mí la gran actuación de Heurtel, que dio muy buenos minutos y asistencias de auténtico lujo.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Oct 2021)

Pau Gasol cuelga las botas. Se va uno de los grandes del deporte español.


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pau Gasol cuelga las botas. Se va uno de los grandes del deporte español.



es un gilipollas

para la seleccion española durante unos 10 años una bendicion,eso si…


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Oct 2021)

Los Lakers van a retirar el número de Gasol, no es algo exagerado??


----------



## Woden (6 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Los Lakers van a retirar el número de Gasol, no es algo exagerado??



sí, con ese criterio deberían retirárselo a un Kurt Rambis de la vida.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Oct 2021)

buenas noticias









Gran noticia para Laso con Randolph: se ha entrenado con el resto de sus compañeros


Anthony Randolph se lesionó el pasado mes de diciembre el tendón de Aquiles ante el Olympiacos en Atenas. Se ha ejercitado en la sesión de tiro.



as.com


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Oct 2021)

Interesante la entrevista a Ataman que sale en el As.









Ataman y la NBA: "Es inaceptable lo que pasó con el Real Madrid"


El técnico de Efes, en una entrevista con Dazn, dejó claro su inconformismo con los fichajes de jugadores europeos por parte de la NBA durante la temporada.



as.com





Reeditar aquellos Open McDonalds sería la leche.


----------



## artemis (8 Oct 2021)

@spam jodido vago, no organizas fantasy de la NBA? Te has cansado de que te humillen?


----------



## spam (8 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> @spam jodido vago, no organizas fantasy de la NBA? Te has cansado de que te humillen?



Estás troleando o acabas de salir del coma?  Justo acabamos hoy el draft. Pero no te has enterado porque como siempre rehúsas mis invitaciones...


----------



## artemis (8 Oct 2021)

spam dijo:


> Estás troleando o acabas de salir del coma?  Justo acabamos hoy el draft. Pero no te has enterado porque como siempre rehúsas mis invitaciones...



Este año no me ha llegado jopvta... Y me gusta que me la envíes y ver cómo sigues jugando a cosas de adolescentes granudos pajoteros a tu edad


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (8 Oct 2021)

Con 3 de 24 en triples no hay manera de ganar nada, y pese a todo el equipo me ha gustado.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Oct 2021)

Joder, se ha tenido que sudar más de la cuenta para ajusticiar al Mónaco. Si no es por la lesion de James lo mismo estamos hablando del primer accidente del oolaso.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## DRIDMA (15 Oct 2021)

Tercera victoria del lolaso, vale que no es el PAO de antaño, pero siempre es una alegría zumbarle a los griegos.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Oct 2021)

Garuba parte desde muy atrás


Último partido de pretemporada para los Rockets y otra vez pocos minutos, y solo en los minutos finales, para Garuba. Aldama también jugó poco en Grizzlies.



as.com





Se va a arrepentir de haber dado el paso tan pronto.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Woden (16 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Garuba parte desde muy atrás
> 
> 
> Último partido de pretemporada para los Rockets y otra vez pocos minutos, y solo en los minutos finales, para Garuba. Aldama también jugó poco en Grizzlies.
> ...



Con Yabusele no se le echa para nada de menos.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Oct 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Con Yabusele no se le echa para nada de menos.



Pero Yabusele nos va a durar un año, si sigue a este nivel.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Oct 2021)

Sabonis: "Los años en el Madrid fueron los mejores, era como una familia"


El pívot lituano es el primer jugador internacional en entrar en el Hall of Fame del baloncesto español. Una leyenda de la vieja Europa.



as.com


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Oct 2021)

Qué cojonazos tienen estos tíos!! 70-69 conta un Fenerbahce bastante peleón.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Oct 2021)

Putada de las gordas si se confirma.


----------



## Barrunto (22 Oct 2021)

¿No vais a comentar nada de la NBA europea que menciona el Marca?


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Oct 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> ¿No vais a comentar nada de la NBA europea que menciona el Marca?



Hasta que no lo vea con estos ojitos no me creo nada.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Oct 2021)

Barrunto dijo:


> ¿No vais a comentar nada de la NBA europea que menciona el Marca?



voy a comentar que le pueden dar mucho por el culo a la BLMNBA

dicho esto partidazo ayer contra el Fenerbace, y sin Tavares ni Llull, con dos cojones


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (22 Oct 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Putada de las gordas si se confirma.



Al menos puede servir para que Alocén dé un paso adelante. Está un poco estancado, pero ayer Causeur, Rudy y él le metieron un acelerón al juego que permitió remontar. El que no me gustó fue Poirier, pese a los 17 rebotes que se cascó.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Oct 2021)

Primera derrota en liga. Sin Llull y Goss.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2021)

Trabajada victoria contra el Zenit para seguir segundos en la tabla.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Oct 2021)

Derrota en Kazán que no entraba en los planes para nada. 4/23 en triples y sólo 7 puntos en el último cuarto... así no ganamos ni a los de Campeones.


----------



## spam (29 Oct 2021)

No he podido ver el partido, no he caído que jugando en Rusia sería temprano. Pensaba que era contra el Zenit y que era un partido difícil, y resulta que es contra el Kazan, probablemente el peor de la EL. Injustificable el último cuarto con solo 7 puntos. Caraja similar a la de Khimki del año pasado, esperemos no tener que acordarnos más adelante.


----------



## DRIDMA (12 Nov 2021)

Otra victoria en la que hay que sudar más de la cuenta, esta vez contra el Zalguiris, colista de la EL.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Nov 2021)

Causeur sigue de dulce. 74-87 al ASVEL.


----------



## Harkkonen (16 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Causeur sigue de dulce. 74-87 al ASVEL.



Esta temporada podemos ganar Euroliga


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Nov 2021)

Qué gustazo aplastar al Baskonia!!


----------



## The Replicant (25 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Qué gustazo aplastar al Baskonia!!



Este año el Baskonia da mas pena que otra cosa, pero si, nutre bastante

taluecs


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Qué gustazo aplastar al Baskonia!!



Partidazo y en casa del baskonia, menuda exhibicion, de 28 puntos ha ganado el madrid


----------



## spam (25 Nov 2021)

Pues hacía días que no podía ver un partido Euroliga, y hoy he disfrutado mucho. Intensos en defensa cuando tocaba, acertados en tiros de 2 y de 3, los gigantes intimidando e imperando como siempre, Heurtel es maravilloso cuando tiene el día, y Hanga es dinero seguro en el banco. Muy satisfecho con el equipo.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Nov 2021)

Sabéis que ha pasado con el foro de la ACB??


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Nov 2021)

Que les den por el puto culo a ese nido de rojos y culerdos. Me banearon permanentemente mi cuenta de 2005 y aún no sé por qué


----------



## Erik morden (28 Nov 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Sabéis que ha pasado con el foro de la ACB??



Lleva unos días muerto 


Tubiegah dijo:


> Que les den por el puto culo a ese nido de rojos y culerdos. Me banearon permanentemente mi cuenta de 2005 y aún no sé por qué



A mí me banearon por no chupar polla de periodistas (está lleno) y solo vale meej. 
La putada son las quedadas para jugar(si eres de zgz hay partidos en el pabellón de santa Isabel los fines de semana)


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Que les den por el puto culo a ese nido de rojos y culerdos. Me banearon permanentemente mi cuenta de 2005 y aún no sé por qué



Yo tambien estaba baneado hasta enero, es un nido de rojos a los que no se puede toser.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Dic 2021)

Otra victoria por cojones. 72-70 contra el Maccabi.

Pd: Qué pena que Yabusele sólo lo vamos a tener este año.


----------



## Tubes (2 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Otra victoria por cojones. 72-70 contra el Maccabi.
> 
> Pd: Qué pena que Yabusele sólo lo vamos a tener este año.



Yo no tengo tan claro que Yabusele se vaya. Aquí sabe que es muy importante y que puede ser clave en el proyecto. Allí ya ha estado, sabe el frio que hace en un equipo de media tabla hacia abajo y sin posibilidades de PO

Por cierto, victoria sudada y agónica, pero victoria. El viernes a ganar a la Blassa y líderes de la competición en solitario


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Dic 2021)

3 de diciembre


----------



## The Replicant (3 Dic 2021)

Tubes dijo:


> Yo no tengo tan claro que Yabusele se vaya. Aquí sabe que es muy importante y que puede ser clave en el proyecto. Allí ya ha estado, sabe el frio que hace en un equipo de media tabla hacia abajo y sin posibilidades de PO



+ 1

y si no que se lo pregunte a Deck o a Garuba


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> 3 de diciembre



ETERNO


----------



## Erik morden (3 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> ETERNO



Siempre me pareció malo, Jiménez era el bueno


----------



## Woden (3 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Siempre me pareció malo, Jiménez era el bueno



Blasfemo


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Dic 2021)

Descomunal debut de Marc Gasol en la LEB Oro para aupar al Girona


Llevaba cuatro meses sin disputar un partido oficial de baloncesto, desde que España cayó con Estados Unidos en cuartos de final de los Juegos Olímpicos, pero a Marc Gasol no se le




www.marca.com




Abusón!!!


----------



## Erik morden (3 Dic 2021)

Woden dijo:


> Blasfemo



No es ninguna blasfemia, era un tronco sin técnica alguna. 
Además, el que molo en ese entonces era drazen. Lo que disfrute ese año con él


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Dic 2021)

Ha vuelto Randolph!!


----------



## Harkkonen (5 Dic 2021)

Yabusele al 3 puede ser un abuso o perder sus movimientos al 4


----------



## spam (10 Dic 2021)

Alguien sabe donde ver el partido en el móvil???


----------



## spam (10 Dic 2021)

Sí, quería evitar instalarme Acestream pero me ha podido la tentación. Aunque tal como va el partido, preferiría habérmelo ahorrado...


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Dic 2021)

Cada vez que se roza a la rata Mirotic es falta. Sigue con la bula para que se infle a tirar tiros libres.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (10 Dic 2021)

Arbitraje casero de cojones , nos hace falta un base director puro y duro como el comer, Williams-Goss es incluso peor que Laprovittola , 
por lo demás un mal partido en general , doy por hecho que este no es nuestro nivel real , Laso como de costumbre guardándose cosas para mas adelante.


----------



## spam (10 Dic 2021)

Qué mal el partido, joder. Los primeros 5 minutos bien, pero el resto hasta el final siempre han ido a rebufo y cada vez más lejos, sin poder apenas recortar. Timoratos y sin fe, nunca han dado sensación de poder voltear el partido. Y lo peor es que la farsa sin Higgins asusta menos que Alice Cooper... Mención especial a los últimos minutos de Heurtel, llevándose dos tapones del tal Sanli como si fuera Mutombo, y tirando mandarinas a lo Llull. Muy decepcionado hoy con el equipo.

Nah, solo es que no me gusta instalar un programa tan piratilla a un dispositivo vinculado directamente a mi mail y mi número de teléfono ::
La verdad es que va de puta madre, las cosas como son.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Dic 2021)

Espero que Llull no pida disculpas.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Espero que Llull no pida disculpas.



Pues sí, se baja los pantalones y se disculpa. Es que no aprenden.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Dic 2021)

Laso y Heurtel han dado positivo.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Dic 2021)

Paliza al Alba pese a las bajas.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Dic 2021)

El retorno de Anthony Randolph: de la tortura a la resurrección


Tras muchos meses de baja, Anthony Randolph ha vuelto a las pistas. Ante el Alba Berlín, cuajó su primera gran actuación desde su esperado retorno.



as.com





Nos va a venir de pm, a ver si está centrado al 100% y logra ser el 4 versátil que pueda dar descanso a Yabusele.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Dic 2021)

Otra victoria sufrida, contra un pedazo de equipo y en su casa: Milan 73 - Madrid 75.
Veo algo flojo a Poirier últimamente, a lo mejor es que necesita descanso.


----------



## Harkkonen (16 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Otra victoria sufrida, contra un pedazo de equipo y en su casa: Milan 73 - Madrid 75.
> Veo algo flojo a Poirier últimamente, a lo mejor es que necesita descanso.



Gran victoria si, y con muchas bajas


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2021)

Muere de un paro cardiaco Goran Sobin, exjugador de la Jugoplastika y del Taugrés


El exjugador de baloncesto croata Goran Sobin, que entre otros jugó en el Taugrés español, falleció la pasada noche a los 59 años de edad en la ciudad adriática de Split (Croacia)




www.marca.com





Seguro que los más viejunos lo recuerdan de la Jugoplastika de Kukoc. DEP


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2021)

He visto este vídeo y yo también me lo pregunto, volverá Deck a Europa??


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2021)

Poirier positivo.









Comunicado Oficial | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial del Real Madrid con las últimas noticias, fotos, videos y venta de entradas para los partidos.




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## The Replicant (21 Dic 2021)

Poirier positivo por Covic

porqué en el Farça nunca nadie pilla el covic??? ni en el futbol ni en el basket, es curioso este virus


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 Dic 2021)

The Replicant dijo:


> Poirier positivo por Covic
> 
> porqué en el Farça nunca nadie pilla el covic??? ni en el futbol ni en el basket, es curioso este virus



Positivo test pcr, vamos el timo test, en su casa tan tranquilo y sigue el cuento. Hya que meter famosos para mantener la farsa, hay que ponerse diez dosis.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Dic 2021)

El baloncesto cumple 130 años: el gran invento de James Naismith cuyo primer partido "fue una matanza"


Como cada 21 de diciembre el mundo del baloncesto pide un tiempo muerto para soplar las velas de su cumpleaños. Y ya van 130 años desde que en esa fecha, en 1891, el doctor James N




www.marca.com


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Dic 2021)

Los positivos del Real Madrid dejan en el aire el duelo del CSKA


El Real Madrid acumula ya seis bajas por coronavirus tras sumar las de Yabusele, Randolph y Núñez y antes las de Poirier, Causeur, Heurtel e incluso Laso.



as.com






Menuda paliza nos van a dar los rusos.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Dic 2021)

13 tiros libres para la rata, es increíble, si le soplas pitan falta.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2021)

Si es veterano y ve la época de SAbonis se le saltarían las lágrimas, asqueroso es poco para definir el arbitraje en general.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Dic 2021)

Hanga también da positivo, es el octavo. No sé por qué no suspenden el partido.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Dic 2021)

Qué cojonazos!!! Y entre todo el Madrid han tirado 13 libres... los mismo que la rata ayer.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## spam (24 Dic 2021)

Vaya machada lo de hoy, señores. Lección de pundonor tras la dosis de pechofrío vs la farsa. Tavares imperial y NWG que ya empieza a ser el que esperábamos. Orgulloso de este equipo.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Dic 2021)

Eso, y 727 triples por partido, a mi me aburre soberanamente, y eso que he jugado y visto mucho, pero mucho baloncesto desde finales de los 80 (Neyro y cía) hasta hace un par de años.

No obstante, seguro que repiten el partido de ayer en el canal del Madrid, a ver si saco un hueco y lo veo.


----------



## Phoenician (24 Dic 2021)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Qué cojonazos!!! Y entre todo el Madrid han tirado 13 libres... los mismo que la rata ayer.



La mafiosa Euroliga de Bertomeu, ha obligado a jugar al Madrid deseando intimamente que los rusos apalizasen a 5 veteranos y 4 niños. Pero el Madrid se ha sacado la polla y se la ha restregado bien en la puta cara.

Se han amparado en la legalidad y los protocolos para obligarles a jugar. Rudi ha declarado que Taylor terminó el partido mareado, con lo cual es más que seguro que unos cuantos más darán positivo, y los rusos empezarán también a caer.

Todo esto demostrará la mafia de la Euroliga que ha provocado que se extienda el COVID por la aplicación de unos protocolos de mierda hechos por putos ignorantes que solo piensan en lamer el culo a los que mandan para que les llegue su alpiste a fin de mes...


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Dic 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Eso, y 727 triples por partido, a mi me aburre soberanamente, y eso que he jugado y visto mucho, pero mucho baloncesto desde finales de los 80 (Neyro y cía) hasta hace un par de años.
> 
> No obstante, seguro que repiten el partido de ayer en el canal del Madrid, a ver si saco un hueco y lo veo.



Neyro, un bastardo antimadrididta.

De todas formas, el actual CSKA es de los más flojos de la última década.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Dic 2021)

Alguien recuerda cuando no jugaron el último partido del play off porque se quejaron de los arbitros.









El Barcelona no se presentó a jugar la final de baloncesto.


El Barcelona no se presentó ayer al partido de desempate que se tenía que haber jugado en la Ciudad Deportiva del Real Madrid para decidir el campeón




elpais.com





Es el pueblo elegido.


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Dic 2021)

"O me defiende otro o meto 60"


Larry Bird, uno de los iconos de la NBA, era experto en desesperar a sus rivales. Estos son los momentos cumbres de uno de los reyes del trash talking.



as.com





El mejor.


----------



## Phoenician (27 Dic 2021)

Phoenician dijo:


> La mafiosa Euroliga de Bertomeu, ha obligado a jugar al Madrid deseando intimamente que los rusos apalizasen a 5 veteranos y 4 niños. Pero el Madrid se ha sacado la polla y se la ha restregado bien en la puta cara.
> 
> Se han amparado en la legalidad y los protocolos para obligarles a jugar. Rudi ha declarado que Taylor terminó el partido mareado, con lo cual es más que seguro que unos cuantos más darán positivo, y los rusos empezarán también a caer.
> 
> Todo esto demostrará la mafia de la Euroliga que ha provocado que se extienda el COVID por la aplicación de unos protocolos de mierda hechos por putos ignorantes que solo piensan en lamer el culo a los que mandan para que les llegue su alpiste a fin de mes...



Ya se dijo en Burbuja:

Sergio Llull y Jeffery Taylor, positivos por coronavirus


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Dic 2021)

La Euroliga suspende el Fenerbahce - Real Madrid de este miércoles


El anuncio de los positivos de Sergio Llull y Jeffrey Taylor ha dejado al Real Madrid sin los ocho jugadores mínimos que se requieren para jugar en la Euroliga y, por lo tanto, se




www.marca.com





Aplazado.


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Dic 2021)

La sinceridad de Mirotic: "Sabía que en el Madrid tenía que ser dos veces mejor que un español"


El crack azulgrana Nikola Mirotic fue el protagonista de el primer capítulo de 'El Gancho de Daimiel' de #Vamos Movistar+ para ponerse a prueba en el nuevo formato de entrevistas r




www.marca.com





Rata malnacida. 



> Yo cuando llegué a España con 15 años ya *sabía que en el Madrid tenía que ser dos veces mejor que un español para que me diesen la oportunidad para triunfar.*


----------



## Woden (29 Dic 2021)

Será por los españoles que han salido de la cantera del Madrid en los últimos años que triunfan en el primer equipo. Menudo desagradecido.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Ene 2022)

Los Thunder cortan a Deck


Según Adrian Wojnarowski (ESPN), los Oklahoma City Thunder cortan al argentino Gabriel Deck para cerrar la operación con Utah Jazz por Miye Oni.



as.com





Anda que si vuelve!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Ene 2022)

Se lo llevan cuando quieren practicamente gratis (traspaso? Lol) y si no les gusta le dan la patada sin problema alguno…aqui te sale un Bale o un Coutinho de turno y te lo comes con patatas durante años…

en las millonadas que pagan clubes europeos a brasileños o argentinos tiene que filtrarse dinero por todas partes,si no es inexplicable…


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Los Thunder cortan a Deck
> 
> 
> Según Adrian Wojnarowski (ESPN), los Oklahoma City Thunder cortan al argentino Gabriel Deck para cerrar la operación con Utah Jazz por Miye Oni.
> ...











Deck vuelve al Madrid


El Madrid llega a un acuerdo con Gabriel Deck para su reincorporación inmediata. Firma por este curso y dos más y se reserva una opción de regreso a la NBA.



as.com


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 Ene 2022)

Es un gran fichaje,no es un tío diferencial pero ya simplemente por ser un alero de 1,98 y trabajador va a aportar cosas...


----------



## spam (9 Ene 2022)

Dos movimientos claves para apuntalar el equipo a medio plazo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Ene 2022)

Si llega una oferta potente de la nba saldra,la unica diferencia es que ahora dejara algo de dinero al hacerlo…


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Ene 2022)

Cierto, yo lo daba por perdido camino de la NBA.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Ene 2022)

La nostalgia yugoslava de Paspalj: "Alguien debió pensar que era buena idea romperla en siete partes"


Zarko Paspalj, mítico jugador de baloncesto de la extinta Yugoslavia, pasó por ‘Tirando a Fallar’ repasando su larga carrera y su vida actual.




www.libertaddigital.com





Interesante.


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Ene 2022)

Falta Carroll...


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (23 Ene 2022)

que nos roben en el Palau es normal, pero que vengan a robarnos en casa ya es pa cagarse









Pique de Clásico: "No me voy cabreado por los árbitros"


Choque en el final del partido de la Liga Endesa entre Madrid y Barcelona. Bronca entre los técnicos. Laso: "Tengo que verlo en la repetición".



as.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Ene 2022)

Ahora recuerdo el motivbo de dejar de ver el baloncesto, mi memoria me falla, pero los árbitros no me defraudan. Neiro creo escuela y aún pervive.
Las últimas veces tuvo que quitare el audio para no escuchar a la VAldemoro y los compis.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Ene 2022)

de todas maneras esta derrota no es trascendente, incluso vienen bien para cuando nos juguemos algo, entonces siempre nos los follamos


----------



## spam (25 Ene 2022)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con @Maestroscuro y no me deja nada tranquilo esta "intrascendente" derrota. Más que nada porque se está convirtiendo en tendencia y esto va comiendo la moral a los jugadores, por si no fuera poco hándicap ya de inicio saber que los culegiados van a hacer de las suyas cuando se requiera.

Es como si no supieran contrarrestar ciertos sistemas de la Farsa, o Laso se empeñara en ocultar sus bazas en este tipo de partidos, a costa de dejar que siempre los ganen ellos y esto va permeando psicológicamente en los jugadores (suyos y nuestros).

Parece como si en el trasvase Lapro/Heurtel+Hanga, el espionaje industrial de los sistemas solo hubiera sido en uno de los sentidos del trayecto.

Y luego está el tema del artillero. Hemos perdido (y no reemplazado) a Carroll, mientras que ellos tienen a Kuric que nos hace en el momento más inesperado el hijo que antes les hacíamos nosotros con Yeisi. El movimiento más importante este verano sería traer al tal Okobo o cualquier francotirador consolidado; y por favor, que Llull asuma su declive y se haga a un lado para no acabar a lo Navarro.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Ene 2022)

La defensa del VARsa supera a la del Madrid en intensidad, saben que pueden arrear a Tavares lo que quieran (lo hacen todos los equipos) y que se va a cargar rápido, además tienen a Sanli que tira desde fuera y es difícil de tapar por los 5. Lapro y Mirotic salen extramotivadísimos, cosa que los ex culés del Madrid no y dependemos del tiro exterior, no triples no party... eso y los 3 del pito que ya sabemos lo bien que lo hacen a favor del VARsa.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Ene 2022)

8-3 a favor de Jasikevicius.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Ene 2022)

Mientras se le permita la defensa al Barcelona que se le lleva permitiendo desde tiempos inmemoriales, los del Señor Bula Aito García Reneses, siempre es muy dificíl, si eres muy superior, no hay nada que rascar, pero a partidos parejos, malo, malo.
Pero vamos a ver, si con cámaras delante, 12 cámaras para repeticiones revisables y le dieron un título al Cagalona con el rebote de Randolph. 
¿En serio esperan otra cosa del arbitraje?


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Ene 2022)

Vukcevic, traspasado al Partizán


El ala-pívot de 18 años se va a Serbia para jugar a las órdenes de Obradovic. Llegó al Madrid en 2018, cuando era una de las joyas jóvenes europeas



as.com





Me da pena que sea un traspaso y no una cesión.


----------



## Ulises 33 (28 Ene 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Vukcevic, traspasado al Partizán
> 
> 
> El ala-pívot de 18 años se va a Serbia para jugar a las órdenes de Obradovic. Llegó al Madrid en 2018, cuando era una de las joyas jóvenes europeas
> ...



¿se saben los años? lo digo porque pone que tiene los derechos el Madrid, si son dos años puede volverlo a tener pronto, en baloncesto los contratos suelen ser cortos. Con esa edad si va a jugar poquito , mejor allí suponiendo lógicamente que juegue.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿se saben los años? lo digo porque pone que tiene los derechos el Madrid, si son dos años puede volverlo a tener pronto, en baloncesto los contratos suelen ser cortos. Con esa edad si va a jugar poquito , mejor allí suponiendo lógicamente que juegue.



Y a las órdenes del mejor entrenador de la historia del basket europeo, nada menos. Va a hacer buena mili, y ojalá, como dices, puede volver.


----------



## Harkkonen (29 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> ¿se saben los años? lo digo porque pone que tiene los derechos el Madrid, si son dos años puede volverlo a tener pronto, en baloncesto los contratos suelen ser cortos. Con esa edad si va a jugar poquito , mejor allí suponiendo lógicamente que juegue.



Con Yabusele, Randolph, Thompkings y El Tortu poco sitio tiene esta temporada y la que viene en el Madrid...

Después si destaca con su estatura y tiro exterior es carne de NBA


----------



## DRIDMA (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## spam (29 Ene 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> Con Yabusele, Randolph, Thompkings y El Tortu poco sitio tiene esta temporada y la que viene en el Madrid...
> 
> Después si destaca con su estatura y tiro exterior es carne de NBA



Efectivamente, porque él y su entorno son un caso calcado al de Garuba, y están perdiendo el culo por ir a la NBA en cuanto les llamen. A corto plazo no tiene sitio aquí (y además, el año pasado fue una agradable sorpresa, pero este año no ha evolucionado absolutamente nada en las ocasiones que ha tenido), y el club se ha guardado la opción para ingresar el 50% de la cláusula de salida a la NBA que ingrese el Partizan, y los derechos para Europa si regresa. Es un buen negocio y no hay más vueltas que darle.


----------



## Erik morden (29 Ene 2022)

spam dijo:


> Efectivamente, porque él y su entorno son un caso calcado al de Garuba, y están perdiendo el culo por ir a la NBA en cuanto les llamen. A corto plazo no tiene sitio aquí (y además, el año pasado fue una agradable sorpresa, pero este año no ha evolucionado absolutamente nada en las ocasiones que ha tenido), y el club se ha guardado la opción para ingresar el 50% de la cláusula de salida a la NBA que ingrese el Partizan, y los derechos para Europa si regresa. Es un buen negocio y no hay más vueltas que darle.



Garuba no tiene sitio ni en los minutos de la basura y se le ve pequeño para interior en la nba. 
En 2 años de vuelta


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (2 Feb 2022)

Pese a todo, otra victoria.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Feb 2022)

Parece que llega la pájara de todas las temporadas, pero en el peor momento.


----------



## Woden (9 Feb 2022)

Llegó la pájara.


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Feb 2022)

Lo de hoy sí que es grave, esto no se puede tolerar.


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 Feb 2022)

es que no hay direccion ninguna, el unico que dirige algo es Ross

Ni llull, ni Heurtel, ni Abalde pueden jugar contra el barsa de bases, es todo un correr alocao

Y bueno, a mi el del banquillo me tiene hasta las pelotas, vive en su mundo paralelo

No hay direccion, no hay tiro nada


----------



## artemis (11 Feb 2022)

@spam donde estás? Sal ratita


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Feb 2022)

Lo grave es que ni necesitan un gran partido de Mirotic para ridiculizarnos.


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 Feb 2022)

yo es que creo que seria bueno que quien entrene al madrid tenga un equipo titular

porque ahora parece el partido comunista, nadie sabe quien hace que, ni se identifica, yo no se ni quien juega en el madrid

andan totalmente perdidos, salen un minutito, hago lo que puedo y que salga el siguiente, y asi no hay forma de tener ritmo de nada


----------



## Harkkonen (14 Feb 2022)

El ciclo Laso terminó, hace falta un cambio...

Obradovic


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Feb 2022)

en la NBA tienen equipo titular joder

lo del madrid es una rotacion continua


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Feb 2022)

Harkkonen dijo:


> El ciclo Laso terminó, hace falta un cambio...
> 
> Obradovic



Sólo es una mala racha (espero), ahora viene la Copa y espero que Laso los enchufe de una vez.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Sólo es una mala racha (espero), ahora viene la Copa y espero que Laso los enchufe de una vez.



Ayer no jugo mal el madrid en una cancha complicada como la de Unicaja de Malaga con entrenador nuevo, le apreto los dientes y gano el madrid al final, victoria moral de cara a la copa del rey


----------



## artemis (14 Feb 2022)

Me preocupa @spam sigue vivo? se suicido tras la humillación del farsa al mandril????


----------



## spam (14 Feb 2022)

Es una pena lo de Alocén, yo creo mucho en ese chico y lo que nos va a dar todavía.



artemis dijo:


> Me preocupa @spam sigue vivo? se suicido tras la humillación del farsa al mandril????



Por salud mental tuve que dejarlo al final del primer cuarto. El bache es inapelable. Eso sí, estoy convencido de qje en que en la Copa no vamos a perder con la farsa... no nos veo llegando a la final.


----------



## artemis (14 Feb 2022)

spam dijo:


> Es una pena lo de Alocén, yo creo mucho en ese chico y lo que nos va a dar todavía.
> 
> 
> 
> Por salud mental tuve que dejarlo al final del primer cuarto. El bache es inapelable. Eso sí, estoy convencido de qje en que en la Copa no vamos a perder con la farsa... no nos veo llegando a la final.



Menuda nutrición... Sigue contando que sentias... No querias Laso..?. Toma LOLaso jejejeje


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Feb 2022)

Qué bien nos vendría el Facu!!!


----------



## spam (18 Feb 2022)

Ya estamos en semis de Copa, tras un partido con altibajos y que pudo complicarse. Implacable Tavares bajo los aros, bien Abalde incordiando a Musa, pero mención especial a Don Thomas Heurtel en modo 2 veces MVP de Copa, marcándose dobles figuras con 10 asistencias, y varios canastones cuando más calentaba el sol... Mon dieu! Es una gozada verlo cuando se pone en fuego, este es el Heurtel que siempre me ha encantado. A ver si mantiene el nivel, porque contra Tenerife le vamos a necesitar, habida cuenta que NGW juega apocado y en cambio Llull está desmelenado (para mal).


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 Feb 2022)

a ver si es que el madrid ha jugado con heurtel, hanga, ablade, llull y deck de bases joder, que solo falta que salga pablo laso de base

y con su media habitual de 18% en triples y 50% en tiros libres

es que del 3 pabajo es una banda joder

y prepelic cedido al valencia


----------



## artemis (20 Feb 2022)

Jajajajajajaja LOLaso... @spam


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Feb 2022)

Nos ganan en partidos sin defensa, nos ganan en partidos duros, nos ganan con bajas, nos ganan con plantilla completa, nos ganan robándonos...


----------



## Chispeante (21 Feb 2022)

Yo tampoco haría demasiada sangre. Hoy se ha competido y las opciones de ganar han estado ahí hasta los últimos segundo. No es consuelo pero no tiene nada que ver con los partidos precedentes. Algo es algo y menos es nada. Por otra parte en la ACB y en la Euroliga seguimos con todas las opciones y vamos a ver como están las cuentas de aquí a que termine la temporada. 

A Laso le he criticado mucho y seguramente en algunas cosas hasta con razón,
pero en números globales, a pesar de esas terribles derrotas en las finales de la Euroliga ante
el Olimpiakos y el Maccabi, es nuestro Lolo Sainz del siglo XXI. No hay que olvidar que desde 
que llegó ha tenido que ir recomponiendo el equipo de bajas como las de nuestro querido 
Mirotic, el Chacho, Carroll, Campazzo, Garuba, Doncic, Reyes, las lesiones de Randolph, y la 
inevitable y evidente decadencia de Rudy y Llull. No se puede decir que no haya tenido que ir
adatándose y buscando soluciones. Y eso también tiene un mérito y no son son infinitos los 
remiendos ni la capacidad para ir improvisando y reconstruir el equipo.

p.d. Imposible escribir con los putos anuncios. tengo que hacerlo como si fuera un poema en 
la única parte de la pantalla que me queda libre. Gracias Calopez.


----------



## Harkkonen (21 Feb 2022)

La etapa Laso tiene que llegar a su fin esta temporada.

Y con el irse Llull, Rudy, Taylor, Trey y Randolph

Hace falta un cambio de ciclo


----------



## artemis (24 Feb 2022)

@spam otro ridículo hoy contra el último


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Feb 2022)

Esto parece que entra en una etapa peligrosa...


----------



## spam (28 Feb 2022)

Empieza a pintar feo, sí. Aroma de absoluto fin de ciclo.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Mar 2022)

Suspendidos los equipos rusos dE la Euroliga... se atreverían con el Maccabi??


----------



## artemis (9 Mar 2022)

jojojojojo @spam LOLaso... jajajaja no querías a LASO?? Disfrutad de los LOLasos jajajajajajaja


----------



## spam (9 Mar 2022)

artemis dijo:


> jojojojojo @spam LOLaso... jajajaja no querías a LASO?? Disfrutad de los LOLasos jajajajajajaja



Nada es eterno, y empieza a oler a que la era del calBo llega a su fin...


----------



## spam (20 Mar 2022)

Tenemos que hablar de Llulldan y de Lolaso... PERO YA.


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

*¡Expulsados los equipos rusos!: así queda la clasificación*

La temporada europea terminará sin el *CSKA* *Moscú*, el* Unics Kazán* y el *Zenit San Petersburgo*, por lo que hay cambios a falta de las últimas cuatro jornadas.


----------



## artemis (22 Mar 2022)

Jajajaja @spam LOLaso tras LOLaso jajajaja


----------



## spam (24 Mar 2022)

Y hoy otra... ya no es noticia.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Mar 2022)

No me cabe otra explicación que un bloqueo mental. No es normal que con la plantilla que hay se pierdan esa cantidad de partidos.


----------



## artemis (3 Abr 2022)

Jajajaja @spam vives de LOLaso en LOLaso jajaja jajaja jajaja menuda humillación


----------



## spam (3 Abr 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Jajajaja @spam vives de LOLaso en LOLaso jajaja jajaja jajaja menuda humillación



Es un fin de ciclo, no hay más. Gracias Lolaso por tanto, please next.


----------



## artemis (3 Abr 2022)

spam dijo:


> Es un fin de ciclo, no hay más. Gracias Lolaso por tanto, please next.



Fichar a pesic


----------



## seven up (4 Abr 2022)

La verdad que es increíble como se ha desfondado el equipo, todo desde que ficharon a Deck. Iban primeros en Europa y en España, a partir de aquel partido contra el Barça en la Euroliga, el 12 de febrero, se han venido completamente abajo, la mayoría de los partidos se han contabilizado como derrotas, unas más apuradas y otras auténticas palizas. Quizás no eran tan buenos, tal y como indicaban las clasificaciones, sabíamos que faltaba una ametralladora tipo Carroll/Jackson/Walter y un base un poco imaginativo pero el castigo ha sido brutal. No se si es una rebelión contra Laso desde la plantilla o que Laso ya no da para más o un fin de ciclo para muchos jugadores pero la limpia a fin de temporada tiene que ser brutal. Aunque para mi Laso debe de reconstruir el equipo y continuar por lo menos un año más.


----------



## hijodepantera (4 Abr 2022)

seven up dijo:


> La verdad que es increíble como se ha desfondado el equipo, todo desde que ficharon a Deck. Iban primeros en Europa y en España, a partir de aquel partido contra el Barça en la Euroliga, el 12 de febrero, se han venido completamente abajo, la mayoría de los partidos se han contabilizado como derrotas, unas más apuradas y otras auténticas palizas. Quizás no eran tan buenos, tal y como indicaban las clasificaciones, sabíamos que faltaba una ametralladora tipo Carroll/Jackson/Walter y un base un poco imaginativo pero el castigo ha sido brutal. No se si es una rebelión contra Laso desde la plantilla o que Laso ya no da para más o un fin de ciclo para muchos jugadores pero la limpia a fin de temporada tiene que ser brutal. Aunque para mi Laso debe de reconstruir el equipo y continuar por lo menos un año más.



La respuesta se llama vacunación.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Abr 2022)

Hay plantilla para estar, mínimo, segundo en ambas competiciones.


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

*El Real Madrid no encuentra solución a la crisis*

El desplome blanco no atisba el final tras acumular 14 derrotas en los últimos 25 partidos, desde la entrada en barrena el 23 de enero. La afición se ha enfriado con el equipo.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Abr 2022)

Ganando de 20!!!!! Que se acabe ya la puta temporada de una puta vez.


----------



## Chispeante (8 Abr 2022)

Pues si, la temporada ha terminado para el Madrid desde hace semanas. Y la era Laso tal vez también. Y la continuidad de varios jugadores lo mismo. Según leo en el As, la octava derrota en Europa en las últimos diez jornadas. Y no es que sea culpa de entrenador, ni de los jugadores ni la planificación ni de nada parecido. El Madrid se ha roto en algún momento, ha desaparecido, tal vez desde la final de Copa contra el Barcelona y se acabó. Porque con todas las pegas y carencias que se les quiera poner, hay entrenador y plantilla para haber ganado el 90% de los partidos que se han perdido. Pero se han perdido simplemente porque ya no están, ni física ni mentalmente: 13-38 en el último cuarto...


----------



## spam (8 Abr 2022)

Lo del último cuarto ha sido lastimoso, putapénico. Jugando en casa contra unos don nadies que no se jugaban nada, siendo segundo y con cruce favorable si ganas... Y te dejas clavar 38 puntos en 10' por esa banda. Pero eso sí, en pista jugándose las mandarinas Llulldan y Rudy, y suerte de que Felipón está retirado...

Todo lo que no sea mandar a su puñetera casa a final de temporada a Laso y sus jubiletas va a alargar innecesariamente está agonía. A ver si pierden de 50 el domingo y en la T4 deciden que ya hay suficiente.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Abr 2022)

pues si, esto huele a fin de ciclo que apesta, una pena acabar de esta manera pero que le vamos a hacer


----------



## spam (9 Abr 2022)

Ahí dentro están pasando cosas gordas:









El Real Madrid ha comunicado a Heurtel y Thompkins que están apartados y pueden buscarse equipo; Yabusele, multado | Encestando.es







encestando.es





Y he leído que a las 12:15 hay RDP de Laso. Ojito.


----------



## The Replicant (9 Abr 2022)

spam dijo:


> Y he leído que a las 12:15 hay RDP de Laso. Ojito.



donde has oido eso?, esto huele a huida por patas


----------



## spam (9 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> donde has oido eso?, esto huele a huida por patas



Igual nos estamos montando películas y solo es la previa del partido ACB. De momento, quería verla en RMTV pero no la retransmiten...


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Abr 2022)

No nos podemos permitir un Messina 2.0 y terminar como aquella temporada con un Lele Molin de la vida jugándonos la vida.
Me jode, y bastante, el tema de Heurtel... más que nada por la comparativa con Laprovittola, que aquí era un manta y con el VARsa parece Kobe. Espero que los 13 que quedan estén a muerte con el entrenador y con la camiseta que llevan.


----------



## spam (9 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> No nos podemos permitir un Messina 2.0 y terminar como aquella temporada con un Lele Molin de la vida jugándonos la vida.
> Me jode, y bastante, el tema de Heurtel... más que nada por la comparativa con Laprovittola, que aquí era un manta y con el VARsa parece Kobe. Espero que los 13 que quedan estén a muerte con el entrenador y con la camiseta que llevan.



Esta temporada ya se ha ido por el desagüe, lo que hay que hacer es salvar el futuro, y para eso hay que despachar a Llull y a Laso. No pido que sea hoy, me vale en junio, pero NO pueden seguir aquí al iniciar la pretemporada hipotecando el futuro. He adorado y defendido contra viento y marea a ambos, pero se han enrocado mucho más allá de cualquier límite, y la institución está por encima de todos. Todo tiene un final, y el de ambos llegó hace tiempo, pero más vale tarde que nunca.

Y Heurtel ya sabíamos que era un agujero negro en defensa y un carácter especialito y difícil, pero ver que a algunos no se les pasa ni media, y que otros tienen bula para marcarse su 0/11, su 1/6 y seguir jugando los minutos de la verdad... desquicia a cualquiera. Me resisto a verlo como único culpable de la situación, más bien parece un chivo expiatorio fácil y cómodo.


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

*Heurtel y Thompkins no volverán: "Es definitivo"*

*Laso* confirma su decisión de apartar a ambos: "Con los 13 jugadores que hay vamos a volver a ser el equipo que queremos". "No es mi momento más difícil en el *Madrid*".

Anoche se dejo remontar 20 puntos en euroliga contra el bayern y mañana contra el barcelona en el palau partido de liga, se masca la tragedia


----------



## The Replicant (9 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Anoche se dejo remontar 20 puntos en euroliga contra el bayern y mañana contra el barcelona en el palau partido de liga, se masca la tragedia



no pienso ni verlo, eso puede ser una escabechina

se trasca la magedia


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Abr 2022)

Con la marcha del Facu se acabó lo que se daba, por mucho que se haya estirado el chicle por la maestría de Laso y los restos de nuestras leyendas hayan sido suficientes para ganar en la inmensísima mayoría de ocasiones. Aquí, al contrario que en el fútbol, sí me temo que vamos a tragar lefa durante largo tiempo. Acertar con el entrenador, montar semejante bloque , no sufrir apenas por bajas de tremendo calado,que prácticamente cada incorporación que llegue se adapte como un guante, el saber discriminar lo que no funciona y lo que puede funcionar con el tiempo(teniendo que aguantar la presión de ser el Real Madrid) y esa comunión con la afición es algo de una dificultad suprema.


----------



## Otrasvidas (9 Abr 2022)

El fichaje de Heurtel fue para nosotros lo mismo que Griezmann para el Barcelona. Demasiado ruido para algo que se veía a leguas que iba a reportar pocas nueces.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Abr 2022)

yo creo que laso quiere ganar tiempo echando a esos 2 porque sabe que el siguiente es el


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Abr 2022)

el madrid encaja 30 puntos por cuarto con toda tranquilidad


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Abr 2022)

Brutal las cosas que pitan los árbitros,es como para no ver baloncesto europeo más...faltita de Poirier en la última acción y prórroga regalada al barca...

Tiene mucha gente buena el barca,una cosa no quita la otra


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Abr 2022)

ademas de que fue un robo, no te pueden meter 20 puntos en una prorroga joder


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Abr 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Brutal las cosas que pitan los árbitros,es como para no ver baloncesto europeo más...faltita de Poirier en la última acción y prórroga regalada al barca...
> 
> Tiene mucha gente buena el barca,una cosa no quita la otra



Desde la última euroliga llevo sin ver baloncesto europeo y mucho menos la acb y tan ricamente. Y antes me veía TODOS los partidos del madrid. Me ahorro cabreos, robos y sufrimientos por nada.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Abr 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ademas de que fue un robo, no te pueden meter 20 puntos en una prorroga joder



Yo creo que han llegado ya sin gasolina ahí,y cuando les han enchufado un par de triples ya se han venido abajo...

Y el barca al final sin Mirotic,sin Higgins,sin Davies...y aún así,tiene mucha plantilla.


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Abr 2022)

es que no se puede jugar sin base, ya hace de base cualquiera en el madrid, abalde, couser, hanga... el que cae... y asi no hay direccion

se ficharon 2 castanyas de base, de hecho heurtel creo que le hubiera ido mejor de escolta, porque es un chupon, no tiene vision de juego colectivo pero, posiblemente, sea el mejor tirador del equipo

es como si en futbol se rotara al portero cada media hora


----------



## Ulises 33 (10 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Desde la última euroliga llevo sin ver baloncesto europeo y mucho menos la acb y tan ricamente. Y antes me veía TODOS los partidos del madrid. Me ahorro cabreos, robos y sufrimientos por nada.



A mi llego mucho antes, de la época de Sabonis, me di cuenta que no interesaba el baloncesto, solo era intereses personales para cierto equipo, encima presidente de la ACB Antonio Martin, eso y aes de traca.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Abr 2022)

Atraco.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (10 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Atraco.



Pues jugando en el palau, era prevesible el robo


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Pitaron falta del Madrid?


----------



## The Replicant (11 Abr 2022)

a pulgas flacas todo son perros

o algo asi

taluecs


----------



## artemis (11 Abr 2022)

lo mejor de la época de LOLaso es cuando lo sacaron expulsado en silla de ruedas echando exabruptos


----------



## Manero (11 Abr 2022)

Tirando de hemeroteca a veces se encuentran auténticas joyas . Que gafe que es el Roncerdo.


----------



## Manero (12 Abr 2022)

#Señorío


----------



## Manero (12 Abr 2022)

_"Es justo a continuación cuando el abogado del Estado, en representación del Consejo Superior de Deportes (CSD), pregunta *quién es la persona que finalmente le entrega a él el pasaporte falso. «El club, el Real Madrid»*, responde Slaughter. «*¿El pasaporte se lo dio el Real Madrid?*», repregunta el abogado del Estado, y la respuesta de Slaughter vuelve a ser la misma: *«Sí»*. Inmediatamente después, el letrado en representación del CSD hace la pregunta clave: «¿Y cómo podía tener el Real Madrid el pasaporte si no había intervenido hasta este momento?». «No sé lo que pasó. Di lo que me pedían, la documentación y el dinero. Me confirman que estaba todo arreglado, tanto con la Federación como con el club y _*alguien del club me dice: ‘Aquí tienes el pasaporte'»" *

No os han quitado los títulos que se ganaron con Slaughter en el equipo porque el Madrid tiene suerte de que Florentino tenga más poder en este país que el propio presidente del gobierno, porque las palabras de Slaughter en el juicio reconociendo la participación del club en la obtención del pasaporte fueron claras.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ademas de que fue un robo, no te pueden meter 20 puntos en una prorroga joder



Para mi la falta en la lucha por el rebote estuvo bien pitada, pero Laso es un poco dado a llorar cuando el equipo entra en crisis.


----------



## Manero (13 Abr 2022)

Pasaportes sospechosos habían muchos y en muchos equipos, con la complicidad de la ACB que no se cuestionaba ni investigaba nada a la hora de inscribir a esos jugadores con pasaportes más que dudosos o con matrimonios de conveniencia. El propio Rafa Jofresa presidente de la ABP ya había denunciado antes de que saltara el caso Slaughter/Panko a la ACB por hacer la vista gorda ante todos aquellos pasaportes sospechosos y matrimonios. Hay que recordar que no fué la ACB sino la Federación quién denunció e hizo público el caso de los pasaportes con la misma numeración de Slaughter y Panko.

Pero la diferencia del caso del pasaporte de Slaughter con los demás viene en que fué el propio Slaughter en el juicio quién reconoció que alguien del Madrid le dió el pasaporte involucrando así al club en la falsedad documental, mientras que en el resto de casos había sido siempre cosa de representantes y jugadores. A partir de ahí lo que te dije, Florentino que está por encima del bien y del mal moviendo sus hilos para que su Madrid se saliera de rositas y no le quitasen como hubiera sido lo normal los títulos ganados con Slaughter y su pasaporte falso en el campo.


----------



## Manero (13 Abr 2022)

Si estás diciendo lo mismo que yo, que el Madrid no ha sido condenado en ningún juicio por el caso Slaughter sino solo el jugador y su repre. Que a ti te parezca normal que alguien del Madrid le entregase ese pasaporte a Slaughter y que al juez le parezca todo OK pues vale.

Y me pones ahí a Pete Mickael como otro ejemplo de jugador con pasaporte falso cuando ni siquiera lo llegó a usar. Ya te he dicho que han habido muchísimos casos de presuntos pasaportes falsos y el Barça también tuvo uno como un tal C.J. Wallace allá por 2011 con uno de la República del Congo. El Madrid en el 2014 también tuvo a K.C. Rivers con pasaporte falso de Guinea Bissau y a Jaycee Carroll de Azerbaiyán. Pero te vuelvo a repetir que la diferencia del caso Slaughter con todos los demás es que en este se ha comprobado la participación del club, cosa que el propio Real Madrid reconoció en el juicio aunque sostienen que solo participaron en la tramitación posterior del pasaporte pero no en la obtención del mismo.

Y no vuelvas a citarme hasta que alguien te enseñe a no faltarle el respeto a los demás.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Abr 2022)

Qué cancha es esa???


----------



## Manero (13 Abr 2022)

No te das cuenta de lo absurdo que es comparar este caso con Breton. Te pondré una comparación más parecida que es el chantaje a Balbuena. Benzema lo único que hizo fué poner en contacto a su amigo con Balbuena y seguro que no tenía ni idea que la intención de su amigo era el de chantajearle. Pero a pesar de eso tan solo por haber participado Benzema ha sido condenado por la justicia francesa, porque el desconocimiento de colaborar en un delito no exime de su responsabilidad.

Aquí, el Madrid aunque desconociera que ese pasaporte era falso formó parte del proceso de su tramitación y posterior entrega a Slaughter, y eso hubiera debido ser motivo suficiente como para declarar al club culpable si no fuera porque la justicia en España es de chiste y más con Florentino de por medio.

Ahora ya si cierro al salir que no tiene sentido seguir discutiendo de un tema tan antiguo y menos aún contigo.


----------



## Manero (13 Abr 2022)

Da pena leerte en serio. Reconocido por el propio Real Madrid en el juicio es que el pasaporte se lo entregó al club el representante del jugador y el Madrid hizo los trámites para enviar las copias del pasaporte a la ACB y a la FEB, y tras eso alguien del club le entregó a Slaughter el pasaporte.

Y ahí radica la excepcionalidad de este caso respecto a los demás de pasaportes falsos en los que es el jugador quién entrega el pasaporte a su club para que haga los trámites de inscripción, mientras que Slaughter no había tocado nunca su nuevo pasaporte hasta que alguien del Madrid se lo dió.

Debemos confiar en la declaración del Madrid de que ellos no participaron en la obtención del pasaporte sino que solo lo tramitaron cuando se lo dió el representante (no dudo de que es así), pero solo por el hecho de haber intervenido en el proceso antes de que el jugador tuviera su propio pasaporte estamos ante el mismo caso de Benzema con Balbuena, de intermediario en un delito.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Abr 2022)

Pues el Maccabi en cuartos de la EuroLiga. Y si milagrosamente pasáramos nos esperarían el VARsa en la F4.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Abr 2022)

El Bayern da la sorpresa y contrarresta la magia del Palau.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Abr 2022)

He estado viendo los partidos de Yugoslavia en el Mundial del 90 y qué bestialidad lo de Kukoc, salvo el partido de Puerto Rico. Creo que ahora mismo en Europa no hay algo parecido, ni Mirotic.


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

*El Madrid aplasta a Maccabi*

Los de *Laso* dominaron de principio a fin el partido. Una defensa sólida y los buenos porcentajes en ataque ayudaron al *Madrid* a pasar por encima a *Maccabi*.


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Abr 2022)

2-0, a ver si cierran la eliminatoria en tierras judías.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Abr 2022)

Entonces ya ha acabado la crisis?


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

buena estrategia de Lolaso esta temporada. Hacerse el makandel todo el año y sacar el rabo a pasear cuando toca


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Abr 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Entonces ya ha acabado la crisis?



Obviamente no, porque si logran clasificarse para la F4 nos follará, y bien, el VARsa.


----------



## Otrasvidas (24 Abr 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Obviamente no, porque si logran clasificarse para la F4 nos follará, y bien, el VARsa.



¿Para el VARsa no existe el Fair Play financiero ese? No comprendo cómo con el ruinón que tiene encima puede permitirse tropecientas secciones con un presupuesto alucinante.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Abr 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> ¿Para el VARsa no existe el Fair Play financiero ese? No comprendo cómo con el ruinón que tiene encima puede permitirse tropecientas secciones con un presupuesto alucinante.



El Fari Play son los padres.

Ya manda otra vez el VARsa en la eliminatoria.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Abr 2022)

Primera reunión en el Real Madrid para preparar la próxima temporada y el primer refuerzo establecido es un viejo conocido: Sergio Rodríguez | Encestando.es







encestando.es





¿El Chacho de vuelta? 

A ver si hay milagro y el Palau se queda sin magia.


----------



## Ulises 33 (1 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Atraco.



Después de ver aquella final con el rebote de Randolph, no puede esperar otra cosa de esta ACB corrupta, para colmo la preside un tio que supuestamente quiere al Madrid.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 May 2022)

Hezonja también suena para la temporada que viene, según el Marca.


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Hezonja también suena para la temporada que viene, según el Marca.



Pues como venga ese y el chacho, menudos refuerzos de lujo pa el madrid


----------



## DRIDMA (3 May 2022)

VARsa-Madrid en la F4. A dar la campanada!!


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (3 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> VARsa-Madrid en la F4. A dar la campanada!!



Sin arbitros acb es un poco mas facil


----------



## spam (4 May 2022)

Yo no estoy muy confiante, para qué os voy a engañar. Pero si el Bayern les ha ganado dos partidos, el Zaragoza también, etc... a un partido puede pasar de todo.

No creo demasiado en esta aparente salida de la crisis experimentada estas últimas semanas, parece más bien el típico rebote del gato muerto que no nos puede hacer perder de vista este fin de ciclo. Unas previsibles derrotas honrosas en F4 y liga no deberían ser excusa para evitar la profundísima remodelación que necesita la plantilla y el banquillo. Y desde luego, fichajes como el Chacho no son el camino, sobre todo por lo que implícitamente conllevan: continuidad de Laso y los viejuners.


----------



## Woden (5 May 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (5 May 2022)

spam dijo:


> Yo no estoy muy confiante, para qué os voy a engañar. Pero si el Bayern les ha ganado dos partidos, el Zaragoza también, etc... a un partido puede pasar de todo.
> 
> No creo demasiado en esta aparente salida de la crisis experimentada estas últimas semanas, parece más bien el típico rebote del gato muerto que no nos puede hacer perder de vista este fin de ciclo. Unas previsibles derrotas honrosas en F4 y liga no deberían ser excusa para evitar la profundísima remodelación que necesita la plantilla y el banquillo. Y desde luego, fichajes como el Chacho no son el camino, sobre todo por lo que implícitamente conllevan: continuidad de Laso y los viejuners.



Recuerdo que al poco de echar a messina, su segundo, lele molin metio al madrid en final four despues de.... Uf desde el 95 o 96 que perdimos contra el Barcelona, y pese a que algunos se ilusionaron fue justamente eso, rebote de gato muerto.

La verdad es que no me parecen comparables ni las plantillas ni el entrenador, pero en este tipo de casos lo mas importante quiza sea el estado animico de la plantilla y ahi no sabria decir


----------



## DRIDMA (15 May 2022)

¿Coliseum de Burgos o Coliseo romano? El presidente obliga a sus jugadores a arrodillarse y pedir perdón


Era un desenlace cantado, pero no por ello menos doloroso. El San Pablo Burgos, equipo revelación del baloncesto español las últimas tres temporadas, consumó su descenso a la LEB O




www.marca.com





Obligar a ponerse de rodillas por el BLM es cool.


----------



## The Replicant (15 May 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> ¿Coliseum de Burgos o Coliseo romano? El presidente obliga a sus jugadores a arrodillarse y pedir perdón
> 
> 
> Era un desenlace cantado, pero no por ello menos doloroso. El San Pablo Burgos, equipo revelación del baloncesto español las últimas tres temporadas, consumó su descenso a la LEB O
> ...



le meto una ostia que lo dejo más tonto todavia de lo que es


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

*¡Hoy hay Clásico! hora y canal del Barça-Real Madrid*

Conoce el horario y cómo ver de la primera semifinal de la *Final* *Four* de la *Euroliga* entre *Barcelona* y *Real Madrid*. Este jueves, 19 de mayo, a las 21:00.


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Ya hay un equipo en la final, el efes turco

*¡Locura en Belgrado! Micic gana el partido con un triple histórico*


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya hay un equipo en la final, el efes turco
> 
> *¡Locura en Belgrado! Micic gana el partido con un triple histórico*



Me toca los cojones que equipos israelitas y turcos participen en competiciones europeas...no son europeos joder...


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

ta jodido el tema


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

ya enpiezan las mandarinas, mala pinta

y encima nos quedamos sin base en la primera jugada


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

En el canal 6 lo podeis ver pero se corta...








Regarder Barcelone Real Madrid streaming live Barcelone vs Real Madrid streaming direct


Suivez Barcelone Real Madrid Streaming HD Voir Barcelone vs Real Madrid Live direct Barcelone vs Real Madrid liens streaming pour regarder le match



www.streamonsport23.xyz





PD En el 7º va mejor, 18 igvales en el primer 4º


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 May 2022)

Es que después de tener bases como Campazzo, Doncic, o el Chacho en su prime, ver a NWG o a este Llull que es el 60% del Llull de hace 5 años, pues da ganas de llorar al niño Jesús, y mira que la plantilla es buenísima, pero nos cuesta hacer buen baloncesto como antaño.


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

El barsa por delante


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Lo veo muy chungo esto,van con la lengua fuera para mantenerse en el partido...

Ellos tienen varios jugadores que anotan con facilidad a poco que les dejes,el Madrid no,todo es muy trabajoso...tan simple como eso.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

llego la hora de dejar de correr y suicidarse de 3


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

con willian ross habia alguna opcion, sin el cero


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

Problemas sirios para el Madrit...


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

habra que confiar en anadolu


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Y el hijo de puta de Mirotic siempre ultramotivado contra el Madrid...


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Problemas sirios para el Madrit...



Bastante, encima el barcelona le ha ganado los ultimos 5 duelos entre ellos


----------



## dac1 (19 May 2022)

El barça 10 arriba


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Remontar a PSG,Chelsea y City es una cosa,remontar esto no lo veo...


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

es que sin cabeza es imposible ganar gana

a ver si echan ya al puto comunista


----------



## fachacine (19 May 2022)

Menudo equipo mediocre que tenemos los de Madrid este año, no sé ni cómo cojones hemos alcanzado la final four, Rudy y Llull están para irse al hogar del jubilado y los negros son todos de medio pelo.


----------



## Ethan20 (19 May 2022)

A los mandriles no os da vergüenza el repugnante gordo lloron que tenéis de entrenador? 

He visto un rato y da vergüenza ajena


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Pues a posteriori parece que el cambio lapro x Heurtel no fue buena idea...y eso que a mí me parecía del montón cuando estaba aquí.

Nuestro mejor jugador es Tavares y es un troncazo de cuidado.Ellos con gente como Mirotic,Davies,Exum,Higgins vs Rudy,Llull,Causeur...no se puede.


----------



## fachacine (19 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Es que después de tener bases como Campazzo, Doncic, o el Chacho en su prime, ver a NWG o a este Llull que es el 60% del Llull de hace 5 años, pues da ganas de llorar al niño Jesús, y mira que la plantilla es buenísima, pero nos cuesta hacer buen baloncesto como antaño.



Yo lo de plantilla buenísima no lo veo por ningún lado


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo lo de plantilla buenísima no lo veo por ningún lado



Todo es relativo,depende con quién te compares...mejor que el resto de equipos acb barca aparte pero bastante justa para poder ganar la Euroliga.

Y un equipo como los Warriors nos daría un palizón de escándalo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

lo peor es que en la liga va a ser lo mismo

bochornoso


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Yo lo de plantilla buenísima no lo veo por ningún lado



El mejor roster interior de la euroliga, un roster de aleros buenísimo, falta un tirador Top, y sobre todo 2 bases del máximo nivel que sean capaces de jugar con los interiores y generar juego.

este mismo equipo con Campazzo o Doncic, y un tirador del estilo de Carroll, seria este año campeón de Europa.


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

Ojito que han resvcitado


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

si es que esta haciendo de base hanga jodet


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> El mejor roster interior de la euroliga, un roster de aleros buenísimo, falta un tirador Top, y sobre todo 2 bases del máximo nivel que sean capaces de jugar con los interiores y generar juego.
> 
> este mismo equipo con Campazzo o Doncic, y un tirador del estilo de Carroll, seria este año campeón de Europa.



si, es el base el que les toene que hacer buenos


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 May 2022)

De una perdida clara de Calathes a un triple de Mirotic tirado a 8 metros , te cagas


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Y el hijo de puta de Mirotic siempre ultramotivado contra el Madrid...



Mas que eso, vaya partido esta haciendo, se podia haber quedao en la NBA, oh wait alli no puede


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

El resto son jugadores más o menos apañados,pero no tienes nadie realmente diferencial como un Mirotic o Micic...lo dicho,es todo sufrir y sufrir,y pelear...

Ni siquiera el Carroll de hace unos años...


----------



## fachacine (19 May 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> El mejor roster interior de la euroliga, un roster de aleros buenísimo, falta un tirador Top, y sobre todo 2 bases del máximo nivel que sean capaces de jugar con los interiores y generar juego.
> 
> este mismo equipo con Campazzo o Doncic, y un tirador del estilo de Carroll, seria este año campeón de Europa.



No ya coño, y si mi abuela tuviera ruedas sería una bicicleta, estamos hablando del Madrid que es, no del que podría ser


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

4 pvntos de mierda...


----------



## dac1 (19 May 2022)

El partido esta muy igualadooo


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 May 2022)

Por lo menos hay que mantenerse en el partido , y apretar los últimos minutos, por si hay canguele final en el barsa,


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

2 arriba,otra ramuntada


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

A uno


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

Y enchvfa Llul el triple


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A uno



Busca otro Stream más decente


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 May 2022)

ad7973215880d12940a75699aa7044839a13a6f1


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Busca otro Stream más decente



Lo que va con retraso es el usuario


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Uy uy qué el barca se está asustando...

Aunque Mirotic sigue haciendo pupita de la buena,que cabron...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Increíble que falta le pitan a Poirier..


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

Está siendo un partidazo


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Laprovittola es otro hijo de puta,el y Mirotic están sosteniendo al barca...

Pinta feo el final con el Llull sistema


Joder Causeur,que clutch...retiro lo que dije antes de el


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 May 2022)

Fantastico Causeur.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

El Madrid es espesisimo en ataque,es un milagro que puedan ir 1 arriba...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Uf que cerca está +3 con 20 segundos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Y que manera de tirar Abrines con toda la presión,es espectacular...


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

Menvda mierda joder 

Pues nada otra personal


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

Buah,increíble lo de este año,otra remontada imposible...


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 May 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJA, A la final joder,


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

¿Han ganao? Decidme que sí, me cago en Dios,


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Han ganao? Decidme que sí, me cago en Dios,



Si.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

igual que en futbol, no se puede explicar


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 May 2022)

O mienten en as o ha ganao wl Madrid....voy camino a casa ..si lo daban en movistar lo veo en diferido...menos mal que deje mi abono hace años, si no ya hubiera muerto...


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

MUAHAHAHAHHA,, jódete Mirotic, puta rataaaaaa,

jajajajaja

ME CORROOOOOOOO


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> ¿Han ganao? Decidme que sí, me cago en Dios,



A mi me ha dado algo pero sí, están ahí el Sábado


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

han ganao los cojones, ni base ni hostias, bencema style


----------



## Chispeante (19 May 2022)

Este equipo estaba en la PUTA MIERDA, en el agujero más oscuro de la última década...y ahora a jugar otra final. No puede ser casualidad que estás cosas le pasen al Real Madrid. Otra remontada y otra noche para la historia. No tenemos derecho a pedir más pero...¿y si ocurre?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

Vamossss


----------



## MC33 (19 May 2022)

Mirotic ha vuelto a cagar el pañal ?


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (19 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Este equipo estaba en la PUTA MIERDA, en el agujero más oscuro de la última década...y ahora a jugar otra final. No puede ser casualidad que estás cosas le pasen al Real Madrid. Otra remontada y otra noche para la historia. No tenemos derecho a pedir más pero...¿y si ocurre?




El club más grande del mundo


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A mi me ha dado algo pero sí, están ahí el Sábado



Partidazo del madrid, increible, a la final !!! ha ganado mas el madrid por equipo y puntos claves de casseur y llul, que bien. Acaba de cortar una racha mala contra el barcelona, ahora hay otra peor: hasta hoy este duelo en final four madrid barza se habian enfrentado 3 veces, con 2 ganadas por el madrid y 1 barcelona, y luego nadie gano la final. Veremos a la cuarta que pasa


----------



## petro6 (19 May 2022)

El cara feto del Jasikepifius debe estar cagando sangre en el vestuario, Jódete hijo de perra¡¡


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 May 2022)

Cuanta pasta se ha dejado el Barcelona para esto?? Wahahahaha


----------



## Tubiegah (19 May 2022)

Ahora esperemos que lolaso no se invente nada para perder la final.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

ojo al detalle, sin tavares, poirier es menos tocho


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Cuanta pasta se ha dejado el Barcelona para esto?? Wahahahaha



Mucha  puff mirotic con 26 puntos, 12 rebotes, 39 de valoracion, menuda cara de tonto se le ha quedao


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (19 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

*Éxtasis, remontada y polémica: ¡y el Madrid, a la final europea!*

Yabusele, Causeur y Poirier, tres franceses, aguantaron al Madrid en una buena segunda parte para romper el ritmo del *Barça*. La final, ante el *Efes*.


----------



## cebollo (19 May 2022)

Mirotic, el nuevo Tomic.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 May 2022)

Qué gozada!!! Ver rabiar a la rata no tiene precio.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

fatal jokuvaitis y Calathes, a mi Calathes nunca me gusto, cuando lo ficharon de panathinaikos me alegre


----------



## Woden (19 May 2022)

A MAMARRRRRRRRRR


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (19 May 2022)

CAMPEONES.

Joder con los catalufos. No ganan ni al baloncesto.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 May 2022)

Disfruten.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (19 May 2022)

Rataaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Woden (19 May 2022)

Mal bebedor
Mal jugador
Mal perdedor
Es Judas el Miserable
Era un auténtico cabrón, yeah!


----------



## spam (19 May 2022)

Ufff, esto es demasiado. Cuánta grandeza.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Mirotic, el nuevo Tomic.



la verdad es que Mirotic ha sostenido al Barcelona,desde luego no ha sido por el que hayan perdido…


----------



## NaNuWe (19 May 2022)

Es una lástima que Portis esté rindiendo tan bien en la NBA, de lo contrario el Real Madrid debería ficharlo. Solo por ver la carita de Mirotic antes de los partidos ya habría merecido la pena la inversión.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> la verdad es que Mirotic ha sostenido al Barcelona,desde luego no ha sido por el que hayan perdido…



joder 26 puntos mirotic

fue muy raro la ultima canasta de 2 de abrines cuando perdian de 3


----------



## DRIDMA (20 May 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (20 May 2022)

sorprendente la baja capacidad de reaccion del barsa, ayer no se vio a samli, ni a calathes, ni al butraguenyo jokuvaitis, ni abrines...

solo el boludo y mirotic mantuvieron


----------



## Erik morden (20 May 2022)

NaNuWe dijo:


> Es una lástima que Portis esté rindiendo tan bien en la NBA, de lo contrario el Real Madrid debería ficharlo. Solo por ver la carita de Mirotic antes de los partidos ya habría merecido la pena la inversión.



El que se quedo fue Portis y sus compañeros (cuando estaban ambos en los bulls) le apoyaron.
No creo que mirotic sea trigo limpio (sin pau no duró nada en ningún equipo)


----------



## cebollo (20 May 2022)

Yo creo que Llul está acabado, solo es capaz de anotar si le defiende Laprovittola, que defiende lo mismo que una puerta giratoria.


----------



## artemis (20 May 2022)

spam dijo:


> Ufff, esto es demasiado. Cuánta grandeza.



Enhorabuena spam, no por el partido, que a pesar de leer los comentarios, aún no habéis ganado nada, sino por salir de la cueva, que llevabas escondido mucho tiempo sin dar la cara por el hilo...


----------



## The Replicant (20 May 2022)

incraipla, lamantabla









También en baloncesto: oigan la narración de RAC-1 del agónico final del Clásico


Los instantes finales del Clásico de Euroliga fueron de lo más tenso y buena prueba de ello es cómo se vivió en RAC-1 el triunfo madridista.




as.com





taluecs


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (20 May 2022)

Suena Vesely para el VARsa, supongo que por Davies... y eso que están arruinados.


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Yo creo que Llul está acabado, solo es capaz de anotar si le defiende Laprovittola, que defiende lo mismo que una puerta giratoria.



llull no es base y esta jugando de base por necesidad, llull es escolta tirador, y si pones a un escolta tirador de base pues acaba jugando solo

el problema de llull es que cuando coge el balon todos se quedan paraos y acaba viendose forzado a tirar


----------



## kakarot (20 May 2022)

"BALONCESTO"

Welcome 1974


----------



## Engraved (20 May 2022)

Las caras, Juan. LAS CARAS.


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

Lo que hace un puñado de años, *en 2011*, era un *Madrid inexperto*, sin un genio competitivo moldeado, que pagaba los pecados de juventud tras 14 temporadas viendo las Final Four por televisión (1997-2010), *ahora es un equipo con instinto ganador*, con una generación de oro que da sus últimos coletazos, pero que quiere seguir haciendo ruido en la escena europea. *A la caza de la undécima Copa de Europa, que sería la tercera de Llull en su octava Final Four*, solo al alcance del Madrid glorioso de los 60 y 70. *Rudy competirá por su título 29, incluidos los cinco oros con la Selección*. Una bala, la del carácter forjada en la exigencia, que quieren gastar esta noche en el *Stark Arena*, donde la presión ambiental no será un factor, porque los aficionados del Anadolu Efes y del Madrid son de largo los menos numerosos de la cita.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> llull no es base y esta jugando de base por necesidad, llull es escolta tirador, y si pones a un escolta tirador de base pues acaba jugando solo
> 
> el problema de llull es que cuando coge el balon todos se quedan paraos y acaba viendose forzado a tirar



Normal que se queden parados,lleva escrito en la cara desde que la coge que se la va chupar solito...

Llull realmente está para ser el 8-9 jugador de la plantilla y salir unos minutos para aportar intensidad,estar en la final con el llevando la batuta me parece un milagro.


----------



## Erik morden (21 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Normal que se queden parados,lleva escrito en la cara desde que la coge que se la va chupar solito...
> 
> Llull realmente está para ser el 8-9 jugador de la plantilla y salir unos minutos para aportar intensidad,estar en la final con el llevando la batuta me parece un milagro.



El mejor llull lo vi con chacho, le dejaba jugar y el se sometía.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

Suerte a todos, va a estar jodido no, lo siguiente, pero habrá que pelearlo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

habemos festival de triples, fallados claro


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Tavares es tan troncazo como necesario...


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

la defensa es buena, el ataque pura anarquia


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> la defensa es buena, el ataque pura anarquia



El ataque es una espesura total,1 arriba gracias a que Tavares esta on fire,pero se necesita algo más ..


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

tiene mucho merito estar donde estan sin base

sin base y con rudy fernandez regalando balones


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (21 May 2022)

A mi Yabusele me recuerda un poco al gordo Barkley.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Y Poirier no desentona cuando se sienta Eddie,el tío es un gladiator...


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Tanto Larkin como Micic son bueniiiisimos,va a haber que sudar esto...


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

Pues de momento ni tan mal, pero si Micic y Larkin entran en ebullición, va a ser muy duro resistir eso, hay que encomendarse al trabajo y a la defensa dura, sobre todo al final.


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

Hay que mejorar el rebote y el tiro de tres. Y parar, en lo posible a Larkin y Micic. Con estas tres cositas de nada, tenemos medio título en el bolsillo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

13 puntos de Micic y 10 de Larkin

12 de Tavares

flojos Yabusele, Causeur y Deck


----------



## Erik morden (21 May 2022)

Micic es muy weno


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

hoy le toco a abalde jugar de base


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

Joder que cantidad de oportunidades perdidas coño.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Aquí la clave es la defensa perruna del Madrid,están haciendo que Efes sude cada punto...


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Puto Abalde,no mete una


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

el madrid esta jugando bastante mal la verdad


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Puto Abalde,no mete una



Vaya dos triples se ha jugado seguido  esta igualada la final


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

el partido es malisimo


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

cuantos tiros llevan sin tocar aro joder?


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

anadolu sabe wue defender al.madrid es facil, como tiran de pena, basta con no dejarles penetrar


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

se estan complicando solos el partido


----------



## Suprimo (21 May 2022)

Vaya pvta mierda está siendo el tercer 4º


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

Hemos fallado lo que no esta en los escritos , ellos también.


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

tercer cuarto real madrid 8 - efes 11, vaya nivel de final....


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

Nada que ver con el partido de semifinales. El porcentaje de tres del Madrid no debe llegar al 20%...Llull no tiene hoy el día, como base no funciona.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Lo del Madrid es una espesura total en ataque,es que da igual que defiendas,así es muy difícil...


----------



## Suprimo (21 May 2022)

Pues ahí están


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

Muy jodido, no hay ni un solo jugador metido en el partido.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

falta tavares ahora


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

ha slaido el rodolfo a joderla


----------



## Suprimo (21 May 2022)

Al menos ya van cargados de faltas


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Partido agónico,para variar...bota bota de Llull en cada ataque hasta el final,lo veo.


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

Estamos vivos. Ya es algo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

parece la grecia de nikos gallis


----------



## Suprimo (21 May 2022)

Y siguen fallando


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Estamos vivos. Ya es algo.



con micic estar vivo es ganar de 4


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Este Pleiss está haciendo pupita de la buena,muy chungo lo veo


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Y Llull aunque meta alguna parece retra,no te puedes tirar semejantes mandarinas coño


----------



## Satori (21 May 2022)

el Madrid, sin bases, juega a lo que sale. Si no fuera por Tavares y el partidazo que está haciendo, estaría el partido ya perdido


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

Esto va a ser un parto, muy muy jodido -3.


----------



## Satori (21 May 2022)

Canastón de Micic


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Lo de Micic es demencial,pero demencial...


----------



## Suprimo (21 May 2022)

Estoy viendo el peor mejor partido del año


----------



## Satori (21 May 2022)

-3 a un minuto.....


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Puto Pleiss,nos está matando


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

el mdrid se quedara a una paso de ganar la euroliga pero es un completo desastre


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

en manejo de balon nos dan 20 vueltas


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Vaya final más mierdoso...en fin,la épica no sale cada día


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

Vaya partido de MIERDA


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> en manejo de balon nos dan 20 vueltas



Con yabusele,con hanga,con Rudy...es normal que no fluya nada,todo es pelea...


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (21 May 2022)

Nada, vaya día de mierda joder, esto con un simple Chacho con mil años lo hubiésemos ganado, cada ataque era un autentico parto, pero bueno , por lo menos se ha competido hasta el final..


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

larkin y micic repiten campeones de europa


----------



## fachacine (21 May 2022)

No recuerdo unos porcentajes de anotación más lamentables en años


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

Los últimos 40 segundos han sido de juveniles. Falta para regalarles 14 segundos en cada posesión. El tiro de tres horrible el rebote de pena,...otra final regalada por el Madrid después de la del Olimpiakos y el Maccabi.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Con yabusele,con hanga,con Rudy...es normal que no fluya nada,todo es pelea...



el madrid no tiene un puto manjeador de balon, son todo tiradores malos y fajadores

es un eelquipo muy descompensado, vamos, nador sabe que hacen en la final


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Los últimos 40 segundos han sido de juveniles. Falta para regalarles 14 segundos en cada posesión. El tiro de tres horrible el rebote de pena,...otra final regalada por el Madrid después de la del Olimpiakos y el Maccabi.



pues eso no hay manejo de balon ni cabeza

yabse encargo rodolfo de joder el partiod


----------



## cebollo (21 May 2022)

Es una proeza, nos hemos marcado un 6 de 30 en triples y hemos perdido de menos de 15.


----------



## Mr. Pwnage (21 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya final más mierdoso...en fin,la épica no sale cada día





sociedadponzi dijo:


> larkin y micic repiten campeones de europa



Ya nos jodieron bien a los culés el año pasado. Fue muy frustrante. "Decíme" qué se siente. Otra vez será.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Es una proeza, nos hemos marcado un 6 de 30 en triples y hemos perdido de menos de 15.



si, si con los mimbres que hay es alucinante lo que han conseguido


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

si lo dice la cope, no les puedes regalar los ultimos 50 segundos sin rascar bola joder


----------



## MC33 (21 May 2022)

No había equipo, llegar a la final y perderla de solo un punto me parece ya algo insólito.

me quedo con haber dejado al Farsa sin euroliga, cuando ha gastado lo que no está en los escritos para conseguirlo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Los últimos 40 segundos han sido de juveniles. Falta para regalarles 14 segundos en cada posesión. El tiro de tres horrible el rebote de pena,...otra final regalada por el Madrid después de la del Olimpiakos y el Maccabi.



Efectivamente,se ha defendido fatal el final,3 faltas regaladas seguidas sin que ellos tuvieran que hacer apenas nada...

Pero la realidad es que ellos son mejores,el Madrid es básicamente la lucha de Tavares y Poirier,el resto no es nada del otro mundo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

yo creo que ha sido el rodolfosistema, es un tio que juega para el contrario


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

Y lo de Tavares viendo desde el banquillo cómo Pleis nos follaba vivos...Ahora mismo tengo ganas de mandar a tomar por culo a todos. Los turcos han jugado de pena, y ni por esas. Es lo que más me jode, que con muy poquito hubiéramos ganado.


----------



## MC33 (21 May 2022)

Rudy hoy estaba anímicamente destruido. Hay gente que ante una adversidad como la pérdida de un familiar se crece o se hunde, y eso no lo sabes hasta que te pasa


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

Entre esto y lo de Mbappé...pero bueno, esta temporada está siendo más que buena. Quizá hubiera preferido perder de 20 o al menos tener el último tiro para empatar o ganar el partido.


----------



## Charlatan (21 May 2022)

entro,me rio del madrit y me voy.........ha celebrarlo........con mbape........


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

no creo que llull este contento con el rol nikos gallis que le ha tocado

mas bien creo que llull ha conseguido hasta ahora tapar las cagadas del gordo del banquillo y del rodoflo


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

Lo que no puede ser es que en los momentos calientes todo sea bota bota de Llull y tirartela a lo que salga,para mi que a Laso también se le está pasando el arroz,si eso es todo lo que puede hacer el equipo en ataque apaga y vámonos...


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Lo que no puede ser es que en los momentos calientes todo sea bota bota de Llull y tirartela a lo que salga,para mi que a Laso también se le está pasando el arroz,si eso es todo lo que puede hacer el equipo en ataque apaga y vámonos...



no es culpa de llull, es culpa de quien planifica (FLorentino) y quien dirige (el gordo)

llull ha estado casi sobresaliente haciendo de heroe, no creo que este contento con ese rol


----------



## artemis (21 May 2022)

Jajajajaja @spam que poco dura la alegría en la casa de LOLaso jajajaja jajajaja


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

con william goss esto se hubiera ganado facil


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> llull ha estado casi sobresaliente haciendo de heroe, no creo que este contento con ese rol



Le pone corazón pero con el amasando bola es muuuuy difícil 

No es lo mismo el bota bota de Micic que el suyo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

De todos modos ya digo,Tavares Poirier y un grupito de secundarios peleones


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

6 triples de 33 tiros, no se que se puede ganar asi


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

tavares mete 10 puntos en los primeros 5 minutos y el gordo lo sienta no vaya a ser que meta mas y destaque del colectivo, al final del partido 14 

jugador desactivado con exito CHECK!




Randolph mete 2 triples de 2 tiros y no vuelve a jugar. Jugador desactivado. CHECK!

18 minutos con el tronco del Rodolfo y su 1 de 7 en tiros, que es lo unico que "sabe hacer". Ese se desactiva solo. CHECK!

puto gordo comunista

parece que la misiion maxima del gordo es repartir los puntos entre los juagdores


----------



## Ethan20 (21 May 2022)

Bueno me voy a tomar una Efes Pilsen a vuestra salut


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> tavares mete 10 puntos en los primeros 5 minutos y el gordo lo sienta no vaya a ser que meta mas y destaque del colectivo, al final del partido 14
> 
> jugador desactivado con exito CHECK!
> 
> ...



Yo lo de randolph no lo entiendo salvo lesión...y Tavares tiende a cargarse de faltas,pero aún así ha estado mucho tiempo fuera y le necesitábamos como el comer.


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

*La mala gestión del Madrid de la última jugada que le hizo perder la Euroliga*

Con el partido ardiendo y un punto solo de diferencia, al equipo blanco se les esfumaron sus opciones por esta mala búsqueda del rebote.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La mala gestión del Madrid de la última jugada que le hizo perder la Euroliga*
> 
> Con el partido ardiendo y un punto solo de diferencia, al equipo blanco se les esfumaron sus opciones por esta mala búsqueda del rebote.



es que ese es el momento del base. Como no hay base pues no hubo momento


----------



## cebollo (21 May 2022)

Nuestro 5 (Tavates+Poitier) ha sumado 19 puntos, 15 rebotes y 3 tapones.

Las otras 4 posiciones tienen que hacerlo muy mal para perder y hacer 57 puntos entre todo el equipo.


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066059
> 
> 
> 6 triples de 33 tiros, no se que se puede ganar asi



Y a pesar de esto, con haber metidos los dos últimos tiros libres, uno sólo, el que falló Yabuselé o Caseur (creo que fueron estos dos) seríamos campeones. O con haber metido simplemente un triple más...que no es mucho pedir. Ha sido una segunda parte tan horrible, desde el banquillo y en la pista, que simplemente no se puede pedir más. La alegría de la temporada, de momento, nos la llevamos el jueves.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Y a pesar de esto, con haber metidos los dos últimos tiros libres, uno sólo, el que falló Yabuselé o Caseur (creo que fueron estos dos) seríamos campeones. O con haber metido simplemente un triple más...que no es mucho pedir. Ha sido una segunda parte tan horrible, desde el banquillo y en la pista, que simplemente no se puede pedir más. La alegría de la temporada, de momento, nos la llevamos el jueves.



yo creo que cuando se vieron ganado de 10 se vieron ganadores y desenchufaron. la direccion es lamentable. 

Estamos ahi por la heroica de Lull, nada mas


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

El partido pudo haberse roto si uno de los dos triples medio comodos que tuvo Abalde en el tercer cuarto hubiera entrado,ahi se ponian por encima de 10 de diferencia…luego justo despues llega un tio de 2,20 como Pleiss y enchufa el suyo en posicion parecida,ahi empece a verlo feo.


----------



## Chispeante (21 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> yo creo que cuando se vieron ganado de 10 se vieron ganadores y desenchufaron. la direccion es lamentable.
> 
> Estamos ahi por la heroica de Lull, nada mas



Yo es que me vi celebrando la undécima al comienzo del tercer cuarto...Con un Carroll en sus buenos años esto no se nos hubiera escapado. Ni que decir si hubieran estado el Chacho, Campazzo o Doncic.


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Yo es que me vi celebrando la undécima al comienzo del tercer cuarto...Con un Carroll en sus buenos años esto no se nos hubiera escapado. Ni que decir si hubieran estado el Chacho, Campazzo o Doncic.



un partido normal se hubiera ganado, pero psicologicamente no se porque entraron en barrena, creo que el gordo les fue dinamitando la moral no aprovechando los momentos, porque el gordo no lee, solo tiene su plan


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

Tu crees que Llull quiere hacer lo que hace durante 35 minutos? Lo hace porque no hay otro que suba el balon. Lo tiene que subir a ratos Hanga, Causeur

Llull no tiene la vision de pase y de juego de un base, no es su culpa, porque no es su puesto. Como escolta se siente mejor tirando que es su puesto

No es su culpa hacer lo que hace, es culpa de que no haya nadie que lo haga y lo tenga que hacer el, y eso es no planificaicon y no gestion


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

darle la bola y esperar que pasasen cosas lo podias hacer con Sergio Rodriguez,pero con Llull no es buena idea…vamos,ni en sus mejores años


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

pues no puede ser el heroe todos los dias, no, es que no esta en su puesto. Yo creo que hasta el se tiene que sentir mal y dar un paso atras, que parece ser lo que hizo hoy

tu posicion es la del jefe que machaca al empleado que saca las castanyas del fuego como puede, todos los dias, pero un dia, falla


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

Rodolfo si esta en su puesto aunque su puesto real deberia ser el banquillo para no quitarselo a otros que si aportan


----------



## fachacine (21 May 2022)

Joder ya no quedan cracks en Europa, gente que te haga pagar una entrada para ver el basket, están todos en la NBA


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder ya no quedan cracks en Europa, gente que te haga pagar una entrada para ver el basket, están todos en la NBA



la verdad es que si la panda del madrid ha quedado segunda como estara el nivel


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

el gordo perdio la confianza en sus bases hace muchos meses. De hecho el unico que es base es william goss. Creo que Heurtel tambien deberia ser un escolta porque tiene buen tiro pero ninguna vision de juego

si pones escoltas a jugar de bases pues acabas sin direccion de juego y regalando el balon los ultimos 50 segundos perdiendo de uno


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

El madrid lleva 2 anyos sin base eh, desde campazzo,

otro que tampoco es base, es escolta, es laprovitola, el madrid lo quemo poniendolo en el puesto equivocado

mira que bien lo usa el barsa de escolta

Llull lleva 2 anyso siendo el plan B, porque no hay plan A


----------



## sociedadponzi (21 May 2022)

perfecto el analisis de marca:









El Anadolu Efes retiene la corona y frustra la undécima del Real Madrid


Belgrado no será lugar de peregrinación para el madridismo. La ciudad blanca, que eso es lo que significa, no vio al Real Madrid levantar la Euroliga como sucediera hace cuatro año




www.marca.com





El Madrid, *sin Williams-Goss, Alocén y finalmente Heurtel*, se las apañó sin bases puros. *Su losa fue un horripilante 6/33 desde el triple.* No hay más explicaciones para su derrota. El milagro es que tuviera opciones de triunfo con semejante desatino, concentrado *especialmente en Yabusele, Abalde, Rudy y Causeur, al que se le acabó su idilio con la Final Four*. Entre los cuatro no acertaron con ninguno de los 19 que lanzaron. *Tanto error dejaron en nada una gran defensa y 18 rebotes de ataque.* Eso fue lo que mantuvo a los blancos en el partido hasta los últimos instantes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

CARTA DE MBAPPE!!!!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!! LOS SUEÑOS SE CUMPLEN!!!


Hola, me llamo mbappe, mi sueño es jugar en el Real Madrid y ganar balones de oro, como mi idolo cr7. No tengo estudios superiores pero soy un chico especial, mi madre después de salir con mi padre sauron y abandonar Mordor se encargo de mi educación. También tengo un cómic, que yo no he...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ulises 33 (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> CARTA DE MBAPPE!!!!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!! LOS SUEÑOS SE CUMPLEN!!!
> 
> 
> Hola, me llamo mbappe, mi sueño es jugar en el Real Madrid y ganar balones de oro, como mi idolo cr7. No tengo estudios superiores pero soy un chico especial, mi madre después de salir con mi padre sauron y abandonar Mordor se encargo de mi educación. También tengo un cómic, que yo no he...
> ...



Al final es mejor el ignore, te pones ya un poquito por no decir muy idiota.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Al final es mejor el ignore, te pones ya un poquito por no decir muy idiota.




Si por favor!!


----------



## ApoloCreed (21 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder ya no quedan cracks en Europa, gente que te haga pagar una entrada para ver el basket, están todos en la NBA



Por lo menos en el efes había uno,pero es cierto que el basket europeo no estimula demasiado sabiendo que estás viendo equipos compuestos de todo lo que no quiere la NBA...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 May 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> perfecto el analisis de marca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El equipo que vive del triple normalmente muere en el triple tambien.

Dicho esto, alguien pensaba a mitad de temporada que el Madrid estaria a 50 segundos de ganar la euroliga dejando al Barcelona en el camino?


----------



## DRIDMA (22 May 2022)

Una pena, porque hubiese sido una machada de las que marcan época. De todas formas, somos el Real Madrid y no es consuelo quedarse a una puta canasta de la gloria... ahora a lamerse las heridas y a por la ACB de los cojones.


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> El equipo que vive del triple normalmente muere en el triple tambien.
> 
> Dicho esto, alguien pensaba a mitad de temporada que el Madrid estaria a 50 segundos de ganar la euroliga dejando al Barcelona en el camino?



La verdad que no, aquello fue un buen bache que se perdia todo encima, y esos mismo jugadores remontaron el vuelo, asegurando el segundo puesto en la liga regular, clasificando pa final four, eliminando al barcelona que le habia ganado las 5 ultimas veces seguidas y perdiendo la final por un solo punto y con la sensacion que de haber acertado algo mas en la canasta, hubiera ganado la euroliga. Poco mas que pedir y sigue la maldicion de quien gana el clasico en la semifinal de la final four pierde luego el titulo


----------



## DRIDMA (24 May 2022)

Hezonja jugará en el Madrid
 

El club blanco ha llegado a un acuerdo para la contratación del alero croata para la próxima temporada. Con el Kazán ha promediado en Euroliga 14,1 puntos.



as.com





Viendo lo que ha pasado con el tortugo... no lo creeré hasta que vea la presentación.


----------



## xilebo (25 May 2022)

*El Madrid ficha a 'Super Mario'*

El *Real Madrid* ha llegado a un acuerdo para la contratación del alero croata *Mario Hezonja* de cara a la próxima temporada.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 May 2022)

Si lo dice el mejor entrenador europeo de la historia...


----------



## DRIDMA (26 May 2022)

Según el As, Vesely ficha por el VARsa.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 May 2022)

Pues no sé, fichan experiencia y calidad a raudales.


----------



## Woden (27 May 2022)

Alguien sabe qué tal lo ha hecho este año Spagnolo en el Cremona. Se le puede recuperar o pasando?


----------



## DRIDMA (28 May 2022)

Trámite cumplido. 2-0 al Manresa y a esperar rival.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 May 2022)

Qué gozada!!


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

*El Madrid hace los deberes*

El *Real Madrid* de *Pablo Laso* dominó a un *Baskonia* que fue de menos a más durante el partido. *Causeur* y *Rudy*, los mejor del encuentro.


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Jun 2022)

A ver si el Juventud da la campanada y se carga a la banda de la rata.


----------



## xilebo (4 Jun 2022)

*El Madrid despide a Carroll*

El Palacio homenajea al jugador extranjero con más partidos en la historia del club por delante de Benzema. Y luego, un *Madrid* sin bases frente al *Baskonia*.


----------



## Woden (5 Jun 2022)

A Lolaso le ha dado un infarto. Esperemos que se recupere pronto.


----------



## Cazarr (5 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> A Lolaso le ha dado un infarto. Esperemos que se recupere pronto.



Llevaba viendo los partidos de los últimos dos meses del Madrid y cada vez que veía a Pablo Laso sufría. "A este al final le va a dar un yuyu", pensaba.

Un infarto no es ninguna broma. Pablo Laso es un hombre recio, pero esos niveles de tensión y de estrés no son sanos. Y eso que es joven, acabo de ver que tiene 54 años y yo le echaba diez más.

Lo mismo pensé de Ancelotti hace unas semanas, cuando dijo que antes de los partidos se ponía a +120 pulsaciones por minuto. Ancelotti no deja de tener ya más de 60 años. Y ponerse con esas taquicardias por puro estrés y estando quieto... no me parece muy salubre.


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Jun 2022)

Acabo de verlo. Como siga así se va pal cajón de pino, algo que siempre he pensado cuando le veo los cabreos que se pilla. 
Que se recupere pronto y, o bien se lo tome con más calma, o que se retire y ya le pondremos una estatua en la cuidad deportiva. 
La salud lo primero


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Jun 2022)

Ojalá vuelva pronto y al 100%.


----------



## Satori (5 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojalá vuelva pronto y al 100%.



Y con algun buen base fichado, o se va seguir llevando disgustos.


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

*Pablo Laso abandona la UCI*

El *Real Madrid* comunica las buenas noticias sobre el estado de su entrenador, que sufrió un infarto de miocardio y fue sometido a un cateterismo.


----------



## Woden (6 Jun 2022)

Creéis que volverá a entrenar al Madrid? Yo lo veo complicado, no ya esta temporada sino incluso la próxima.


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Creéis que volverá a entrenar al Madrid? Yo lo veo complicado, no ya esta temporada sino incluso la próxima.



Pufff yo creo que no, y como vive el los partidos, a ese nivel de tensión, muy dificil que vuelva. Aunque es capaz de todo, sii hasta en silla de ruedas entreno al real madrid en una final de liga en el palau, que curiosa imagen aquella porque perdio la liga y al año siguiente volvio y ya bien del problema que tuvo y gano la liga


----------



## artemis (6 Jun 2022)

LOLaso es un entrenador de infarto.... 

@spam mamón, al final si que funciona tu vudu, casi le dejas moñeco


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

*Aluvión de bajas en el Madrid: Llull, Abalde, Heurtel...*

Los blancos viajan a Vitoria en cuadro, sobre todo en la posición de base. *Llull* y *Heurtel* están descartados y *Abalde* tiene muy difícil jugar. *Thompkins* también se ha lesionado.


----------



## Erik morden (6 Jun 2022)

artemis dijo:


> LOLaso es un entrenador de infarto....
> 
> @spam mamón, al final si que funciona tu vudu, casi le dejas moñeco



Como jugador y entrenador es la hostia bendita. 
Te gusta el baloncesto o los tíos de 2 metros?


----------



## artemis (6 Jun 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Como jugador y entrenador es la hostia bendita.
> Te gusta el baloncesto o los tíos de 2 metros?



Pero si lo he dicho, era un jugador y un entrenador de infarto....

Imborrable las risas viendole como lo sacaron cruzando el Palau en silla de ruedas bramando años árbitros


----------



## spam (6 Jun 2022)

artemis dijo:


> LOLaso es un entrenador de infarto....
> 
> @spam mamón, al final si que funciona tu vudu, casi le dejas moñeco



Cabronazo, que casi nos quedamos sin Lolaso... está por ver si le apetece seguir, porque un aviso así es para tomárselo en serio, y este año ha sido el más difícil de su ciclo. Aunque conociendo a Herrores y Cagancho, en vez de complicarse la vida fichando un Itoudis o Trinchieri, ascenderán en el escalafón a Mateo y Redondo y tira millas...


----------



## Woden (6 Jun 2022)

Estos años de Lolaso me habían hecho olvidar a Cagancho. El horror.


----------



## xilebo (7 Jun 2022)

*Pablo Laso vuelve a casa: "La vida me ha dado un aviso"*

El entrenador del *Real* *Madrid* ha recibido el alta médicca y vuelve a casa tras sufrir un infarto en la madrugada del pasado sábado al domingo.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jun 2022)

Y ahora, a ganar la final para Laso arrastre la chorra otra vez.


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jun 2022)

El VARsa pone el 2-1 a favor. Mala pinta.


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El VARsa pone el 2-1 a favor. Mala pinta.



Bueno el cuarto partido sigue siendo en Joventut, ayer fue una caldera, todavia hay serie creo. Lo malo que el quinto seria en el Palau


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Jun 2022)

El Partizán se retira de los playoffs de la Liga Serbia como castigo a sus aficionados radicales


El Partizán se ha retirado oficialmente de los playoffs de la Liga Serbia. Con esta medida, el club de Belgrado espera abrir un debate sobre el baloncesto en el país y la convivenc




www.marca.com





Eso es tener pelotas.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Jun 2022)

Lo esperado, Clásico para la final y con factor cancha en contra.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Jun 2022)

Joder, últimamente cada vez que veo este hilo arriba me imagino lo peor


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

*Pablo Laso vuelve al ruedo*

El entrenador del Real Madrid, Pablo Laso, asegura que ya está entrenando y agradece los mensajes de apoyo que ha recibido en los últimos días.


*Tiembla el Barça: Llull y Abalde podrían jugar esta noche*

Llull no juega desde el 2 de junio, en el primer partido de la serie de semifinales frente al Bitci Baskonia, mientras que la última aparición de Abalde se remonta al 28 de mayo


----------



## Narwhal (13 Jun 2022)

Deck y la defensa de Yabusele han sido determinantes para aguantar la ventaja en el último cuarto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (13 Jun 2022)

A los que no lo hemos visto, que tesumen nos hariais los que lo habeis seguido? 
Gracias y enhorabuena


----------



## Chichimango (13 Jun 2022)

Como el Madrid levante esta Liga va a ser meritorio de cojones. Últimamente no tenemos una semana tranquila, no ganamos para desgracias.


----------



## cebollo (13 Jun 2022)

Creo que Laso debería cuidarse, una década sabática le iría muy bien.


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Jun 2022)

no he visto el partido pero acabo de ver la lesion de Randolph y tela…tiene los ligamentos de chicle si ahi no se ha roto algo,le ha mirado un tuerto a ese hombre…

por lo visto se ha marchado entre aplausos,un gesto elegante por parte del publico,hay que reconocer las cosas.


----------



## artemis (13 Jun 2022)

Joder el madris sin LOLaso juega mucho mejor...

Ha pasado @Manero por el hilo?


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## spam (14 Jun 2022)

Buen comienzo, pero hay que rematar la faena. Seguro que mañana la Majia del Palau se hace notar mucho más.


----------



## Manero (14 Jun 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder el madris sin LOLaso juega mucho mejor...
> 
> Ha pasado @Manero por el hilo?



Imagina lo interesado que estoy en esta final que ni me había enterado que ayer se jugaba el primer partido.

De todas formas esto es un play off y las cosas pueden dar muchas vueltas, por eso no celebres aún el título merengue disfrazado.


----------



## xilebo (14 Jun 2022)

El Madrid roba el factor cancha


Los blancos arrasan de salida en el Palau con energía, rebote y acierto. Llegaron a mandar por 23: 51-74. Hanga,16 puntos de incicio y Deck, 16 al final.




as.com


----------



## artemis (14 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Imagina lo interesado que estoy en esta final que ni me había enterado que ayer se jugaba el primer partido.
> 
> De todas formas esto es un play off y las cosas pueden dar muchas vueltas, por eso no celebres aún el título merengue disfrazado.



Yo no estoy celebrando nada, me la bufa quien gane, solo preguntaba si ya habías pasado....


Entre tu y yo, el único merengon eres tú...


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> no he visto el partido pero acabo de ver la lesion de Randolph y tela…tiene los ligamentos de chicle si ahi no se ha roto algo,le ha mirado un tuerto a ese hombre…
> 
> por lo visto se ha marchado entre aplausos,un gesto elegante por parte del publico,hay que reconocer las cosas.



definitivamente no eran de chicle,entre 8 y 10 meses de baja,ya se puede olvidar del baloncesto.,.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Jun 2022)

Una pena, huele a retirada.


----------



## artemis (15 Jun 2022)

Jajajajajaja es que sois bobos, como podeis dejar que juegue el inútil de Rudy? Os ha hecho perder el solito con sus pérdidas de balones


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Jun 2022)

Que aburrimiento es el arbitraje europeo y especialmente el acb...

Falla Higgins la entrada.a canasta y en vez de dejarlo así tienen que regalarle una falta y los dos puntos,y los retrasados de los comentaristas de Movistar dándolo por bueno cuando en la repetición se ve que no le toca


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (15 Jun 2022)

Atraco guapo, guapo, A Calatrava le han encargado un trabajo y lo ha hecho.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Jun 2022)

La jugada en la que le dan un manotazo en la cara a Causeur, le tiran al suelo, meten un triple, y encima le pitan técnica al Real Madrid ha sido fundamental.

De no sumar nada y ataque para el Real Madrid, a 4 puntos para el Barcelona.

No ha sido la única, pero resume muy bien el partido.


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Jun 2022)

en cuanto salen Rudy y Llull se jode

el mejor base del madrid hanga


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> La jugada en la que le dan un manotazo en la cara a Causeur, le tiran al suelo, meten un triple, y encima le pitan técnica al Real Madrid ha sido fundamental.
> 
> De no sumar nada y ataque para el Real Madrid, a 4 puntos para el Barcelona.
> 
> No ha sido la única, pero resume muy bien el partido.



un puto robo


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Jun 2022)

La Magia del Palau.


----------



## ApoloCreed (15 Jun 2022)

Y puestos a pitar faltas con microscopio le podían haber dado el 2+1 a Tavares en la penúltima jugada,al menos que el criterio sea igual para todos,pero como pitan al tun tun...

Porque claramente Davies le desestabiliza algo cuando está en el aire,infinitamente más que la siguiente de Higgins.


----------



## spam (15 Jun 2022)

Se veía venir esto, la verdad.


----------



## Chispeante (16 Jun 2022)

Y ahora el Madrid presionará terriblemente a la ACB, a la Federación, al Comité de Árbitros y al Consejo Superior de Deportes con unas durísimas declaraciones de Emilio Butragueño. Cuidado, ahí, que lo mismo hace dos mohines y sube el tono tres decibelios. No sé hasta que punto es necesario ser humillados públicamente por los árbitros año tras año, no sé si realmente el Madrid tiene alguna mínima posibilidad de defenderse o todas sus opciones son aceptar los capones que le caigan y poner buena cara.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Jun 2022)

hay que ganar los dos partidos en el guizin porque sino el último en el palau va a ser un atraco a mano armada


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jun 2022)

no sé ni por qué os molestais en ver la mierda competición esta


----------



## The Replicant (16 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> no sé ni por qué os molestais en ver la mierda competición esta



ya tenia un ojo morao, pues le da en el otro para compensar


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


>



y los mongolos de los comentaristas vuelven a repetir “toca el brazo,toca el brazo”…me parecen mas molestos estos dos que el arbitraje incluso


----------



## xilebo (16 Jun 2022)

*El Madrid explota tras el Clásico: "Qué vergüenza"*

Nigel Williams-Goss, base del Real Madrid, criticó la última decisión arbitral a favor del Barcelona en el segundo partido de la final de la Liga Endesa.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Jun 2022)

ademas no se trata ya de ver si Tavares le roza una uña o no,es que en las acciones finales de un partido las canastas hay que ganarselas y no se pueden regalar pitando faltitas por cualquier cosa,y Higgins sencillamente habia fallado esa entrada.

pitas eso y no das el 2+1 anterior? Por que? Porque si,sin criterio ninguno.

igualito afrontar el ultimo ataque con la prorroga asegurada que con 2 abajo…


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2022)

Es evidente que nos van a robar la liga, es lo que hay. Yo ya ni jugaría los partidos siguientes.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> no sé ni por qué os molestais en ver la mierda competición esta



Esto fue triple del Barcelona tras el manotazo y encima falta técnica. Por si fuera poco los árbitros le amenazaron de FLOPPING. Es una jugada de 4 puntos regalados.

No entiendo que se use el instant replay para cosas finísimas y una cosa así quede totalmente impune. Pero bueno, una victoria en dos partidos es un buen botín, si te tienen que ganar por la mínima jugando en casa soplándote jugadas de este estilo vas por buen camino.


----------



## Manero (16 Jun 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Yo no estoy celebrando nada, me la bufa quien gane, solo preguntaba si ya habías pasado....
> 
> 
> Entre tu y yo, el único merengon eres tú...



@artemis Ayer se te olvidó citarme en este hilo después de la derrota de tu Madrid.

Y repite conmigo: Anoche los jugadores del Madrid hicieron.....


----------



## artemis (16 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> @artemis Ayer se te olvidó citarme en este hilo después de la derrota de tu Madrid.
> 
> Y repite conmigo: Anoche los jugadores del Madrid hicieron.....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1091990



jajajajaja anoche me pase a reirme de los vikingos, esto es un win win... gane quien gane, hay de quien reirse.... en esto si que hay IGUALDAD, me dan tanto asco los HIJOS DE PUTA como los FILLS DE PUTA....


----------



## Manero (16 Jun 2022)

Si aparecí al dia siguente al igual que esta vez, ya ves que no hago diferencias gane quien gane. 

Pero desde hace ya bastante tiempo el basket no me quita el sueño ganemos o perdamos, y eso que yo era de los que daba prioridad a ver los partidos antes que a cualquier otra cosa. El basket me enganchaba cuando los equipos tenían plantillas estables que te las conocías de memoria y que como mucho hacían algún cambio de americano en el verano, pero ahora que empieza una nueva temporada y ves un quinteto de mercenarios casi nuevo eso no engancha.

Si el Madrid ha podido dominar estos últimos años creo que ha sido precisamente por eso, por tener una base estable de jugadores que el Barça no ha tenido.


----------



## Narwhal (17 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> no sé ni por qué os molestais en ver la mierda competición esta



Porque de este equipo nos debemos sentir especialmente ORGULLOSOS. Aunque se pierda y nos roben como de costumbre. Fuimos con un tirachinas a la Final Four y a base de defender como perros rabiosos casi nos cae la undécima.
Esta noche es la clave: tanto el Real como la Farsa están muy tocados físicamente y ninguno va a ser capaz de remontar al final de la serie.


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Jun 2022)

hanga + couser + deck bien

rodolfo + llull + abalde mal


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jun 2022)

Vaya tres puntos de regalo para el barca antes del descanso,por lo que ha sido un roce como mucho...


----------



## The Replicant (17 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya tres puntos de regalo para el barca antes del descanso,por lo que ha sido un roce como mucho...



sólo con soplarles ya pitan falta, hay que irse acostumbrando


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Jun 2022)

nos están robando también en casa, no?


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jun 2022)

Casi es una suerte que Tavares no sepa tirar,si no fuera así sería tan dominante que de ninguna manera estaría en Europa


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Casi es una suerte que Tavares no sepa tirar,si no fuera así sería tan dominante que de ninguna manera estaría en Europa



es tamanyo sabonis


----------



## ApoloCreed (17 Jun 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> es tamanyo sabonis



Pero es que ademas es atlético a diferencia de Sabonis, y salta...va justito de fundamentos y aún así domina...

Hoy está ganado,fundamental acabar esto con el 3-1...


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Jun 2022)

grande yabusele


----------



## Narwhal (17 Jun 2022)

Joder Yabusele ese mate ha sido como un orgasmo  . Con ese nivel de compromiso de los jugadores extranjeros tenemos un tesoro. Antes enfocaban a Llul pidiéndoles calma.


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero es que ademas es atlético a diferencia de Sabonis, y salta...va justito de fundamentos y aún así domina...
> 
> Hoy está ganado,fundamental acabar esto con el 3-1...



quisiera yo ver a tavares corriendo los 100 metros


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Jun 2022)

se puede perder pero hasta ahora el madrid parece bastante superior en los 3 partidos

hanga de base funciona bien, pena que no le den mas minutos

lo triples son del barsa y los tableros del madrid


----------



## artemis (17 Jun 2022)

@Manero ya has pasado?


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (17 Jun 2022)

Magnifico partido a nivel de intensidad, el próximo es un match ball, espero lo mismo o incluso mas intensidad , esto no debe salir de Madrid.


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Jun 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> Magnifico partido a nivel de intensidad, el próximo es un match ball, espero lo mismo o incluso mas intensidad , esto no debe salir de Madrid.



el barsa sabia que este no era su partido, igual que el madrid sabia que el segundo no era el suyo

el cuarto lo van a querer los 2 y el quinto si hay tambien


----------



## Narwhal (17 Jun 2022)

Jugando el Madrid como hoy muy finos han de estar los tiradores del Farsa para tener opciones. La superioridad en el juego interior ha sido descomunal.


----------



## Manero (17 Jun 2022)

artemis dijo:


> @Manero ya has pasado?



Y para que voy a pasar por aquí si no he visto el partido? 

De esta final solo he visto el segundo partido, y después de ver como a Yabusele le permitieron gritarle en su cara al árbitro sin que le caiga una descalificante y sin que en el acta lo reflejasen los árbitros, tengo clarísimo que está todo atado para que gane el Madrid. Si hasta el As dijo que no se puede permitir que un jugador haga eso.









No se puede permitir que un jugador haga esto: miren a Yabusele con el pitido final


Los jugadores del Real Madrid terminaron el partido muy enfadados con los colegiados. Yabusele fue al extremo y se encaró así tras el pitido final.




as.com





Y no creo ni que necesiten estas ayudas ya que el Madrid ha llegado al final de temporada mucho mejor que el Barcelona y ganaría esta final incluso sin Yabusele en pista. El Barça desde la Copa ha bajado mucho el nivel y pasó de ser el mejor equipo europeo con diferencia a lo que se ve ahora.


----------



## Narwhal (17 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> tengo clarísimo que está todo atado para que gane el Madrid.


----------



## Ulises 33 (18 Jun 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Y ahora el Madrid presionará terriblemente a la ACB, a la Federación, al Comité de Árbitros y al Consejo Superior de Deportes con unas durísimas declaraciones de Emilio Butragueño. Cuidado, ahí, que lo mismo hace dos mohines y sube el tono tres decibelios. No sé hasta que punto es necesario ser humillados públicamente por los árbitros año tras año, no sé si realmente el Madrid tiene alguna mínima posibilidad de defenderse o todas sus opciones son aceptar los capones que le caigan y poner buena cara.



Calma, que esta nuestro Antonio Martin que vela por la mejor liga de baloncesto de Europa, cero interés y una mierda de árbitros desde hace años, para vomitar. Neiro creo la mejor escuela.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Jun 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> el cuarto lo van a querer los 2 y el quinto si hay tambien



hay que ganar el domingo porque si hay quinto va a ser un robo a mano armada en el palau


----------



## Charlatan (18 Jun 2022)

que nivel Maribel,si esto lo llaman baloncesto......estamos apañados......la acb debe desaparecer ya.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

ya tenemos base





__





Sergio Rodríguez pone rumbo al Real Madrid con la Lega, un partidazo y entre gritos de "MVP"


Sergio Rodríguez disputó su último partido con el Armani Milán, equipo en el que ha jugado las tres últimas temporadas. El base canario firmará un contrato de 1+1 con el Real Madri




www.marca.com


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

bueno, este es un crack, mientras tanto que aprenda Nunez


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Demoledor Tavares en la pintura,como el rebote no salga largo rebote que caza...

Eso sí,un juego exterior muuuuy mejorable con Rudy y Llull tirando mandarinas


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> ya tenemos base
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Debe de ser que no se puede gastar un duro,si no es inexplicable fichar bases de 36 años


----------



## Erik morden (19 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Demoledor Tavares en la pintura,como el rebote no salga largo rebote que caza...
> 
> Eso sí,un juego exterior muuuuy mejorable con Rudy y Llull tirando mandarinas



Si dominas el rebote es muy fácil ganar, tirar piedras no es saber jugar


----------



## Narwhal (19 Jun 2022)

Dios qué potra Llull. La putada es que ahora va a tirar otras 20 pedradas.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Si dominas el rebote es muy fácil ganar, tirar piedras no es saber jugar



Tavares es el 50% del equipo,le cambias por cualquier jugador del barca incluido Mirotic y esto no se gana.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Debe de ser que no se puede gastar un duro,si no es inexplicable fichar bases de 36 años



no hay en europa

no creo que sea barato


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tavares es el 50% del equipo,le cambias por cualquier jugador del barca incluido Mirotic y esto no se gana.



el maddid no es un equipo, son acciones deslabazadas sin direcccion


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

a mi me huele a anadolu, espero equivocarme


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

ademas couser se ha liado a guantazos con calates


----------



## Erik morden (19 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tavares es el 50% del equipo,le cambias por cualquier jugador del barca incluido Mirotic y esto no se gana.



Hay un problema desde que los equipos lo hacen la estadística, con lo de 7 segundos o menos.
Tirar mucho da puntos, pero si tienes que jugarte la vida en un playoff con defensas especializadas a la larga pierdes.
Jasikevicius te mataba a media distancia, de larga no era natural,además es ka zona de mayor creación de juego. Ningún jugador del barca sabe jugar o crear dónde puedes ganar más.
Miran estadísticas sobre nada que importe (presupuesto 20 veces mayor que cualquiera y lloran como siempre)
Jasikevicius era muy bueno como jugador, como de entrenador esperé que buscase lo mismo que el hizo.
Tiene a mirotic (en la nba no es muy querido precisamente)


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

El juego exterior del Madrid da algo de pena,en el barca hay varios que a poco que les dejes te la clavan...

Como de costumbre,el Madrid es Tavares + Poirier + defensa perruna y lucha,pero de talento el equipo no va sobrado que digamos.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Jun 2022)

El Barcelona está vivo porque lleva un 64% en triples. Eso no es sostenible y ese porcentaje bajará.


Si el Real Madrid sigue igual en defensa se lo acaba llevando y no por 2 pts.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

yo sacaba a nunez

tiene mala.pinta xq el madrid tiene moral debil y cuando se colapsa se colapsa


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Pues como haya que que ir al Palau otra vez se ve chungo,ya no tenemos a Djordjevic para hacer la machada allí...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Jun 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> yo sacaba a nunez
> 
> tiene mala.pinta xq el madrid tiene moral debil y cuando se colapsa se colapsa



El Barcelona ha metido 21 pts de sus 33 en triples. 7 de 11. Eso te vale para un rato, pero ningún equipo saca un 60-65% en triples al final de un partido.

Si el Real Madrid sigue igual, el Barcelona empezará a fallar los triples, y se irá haciendo diferencia.

Otra cosa es que el juego interior les falle, pero si la segunda parte es como la primera, el Barcelona en vez de hacer 33 pts hará 20, y la cosa acabará como el resto de la serie: con el Real Madrid ganando de 15, salvo con "la magia del Palau", que todos conocemos.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

el publico esta muy callado los 2 partidos o me lo parece a mi?


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

yabusele desaparecido


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Tavares es un puto titán

Y Kuric joder,ni medio metro le puedes dar...


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

no se ve tension ni caras de ganar la liga hoy


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> no se ve tension ni caras de ganar la liga hoy



Se sienta Eddy y el barca te come toda la ventaja enseguida...


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Se sienta Eddy y el barca te come toda la ventaja enseguida...



no pero no es eso, es que patece un partido normal de liga, ni el publico


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

Que sigan con llursss tirandoe l partido, que sigan.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> no pero no es eso, es que patece un partido normal de liga, ni el publico



Yo si veo al equipo dándolo todo,y el público grita lo habitual,pero es que para mí ellos son superiores,si están con acierto es muy complicado...

Porque Eddy tiene que sentarse de vez en cuando claro


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Que sigan con llursss tirandoe l partido, que sigan.



Es desesperante ver a Llull tirando piedras,bota bota y piedra...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Jun 2022)

Se han agarrado ahi al partido como ratas. Es verdad que sin Tavares pierdes mucho juego interior, pero tampoco es normal semejante porcentaje en triples del Barcelona. 21 pts de diferencia en triples...


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es desesperante ver a Llull tirando piedras,bota bota y piedra...



NO, lo desesperante es que se lo permitan desde el banco. Si se gana con llursss de base es un milagro. No hay juego ninguno, no pasa bola, todo para mi y punto.


----------



## PORRON (19 Jun 2022)

CULES LADRONES.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> NO, lo desesperante es que se lo permitan desde el banco. Si se gana con llursss de base es un milagro. No hay juego ninguno, no pasa bola, todo para mi y punto.



y si falla Llurs y el banquillo, estan los amigos arbitros, penoso, ahora recuerdo porque deje de ver el baloncesto. De los hijos de puta de los comentaristas que puede decir, ya lo he dicho.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

menos mal que tenemos a calathes


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Uy qué cerca está esto...


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Uy qué cerca está esto...



Y llurs en el banquillo, el equipo mejora, que raro.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Jun 2022)

0 de 5 en triples el Barcelona (Como ya dije ese porcentaje de >60% iba a bajar) y el Real Madrid se pone 8 arriba.


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Tiene que ser frustrante para el barca jugar contra alguien como Tavares,es imparable

Un mini shaquille oneal


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Y llurs en el banquillo, el equipo mejora, que raro.



Muchísima más seguridad da Hanga,que se puede fallar el ataque,pero sabes que no termina en pedrada...


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Esto está ganado

Creo que nunca ha habido un mvp más claro en una final acb...


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Muchísima más seguridad da Hanga,que se puede fallar el ataque,pero sabes que no termina en pedrada...



NO solo eso, es que con el no hay jugada, son dos jugadas simples lo que hacen pero las hacen, llurss es botar, botar y pedrada.


----------



## Narwhal (19 Jun 2022)

Fabien CAUSEUR besándose el escudo en el 2+1. Extranjeros que sienten los colores.


----------



## Edu.R (19 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto está ganado



Al final los porcentajes "anormales" se suelen acabar igualando y se impone la lógica. Si tiras más, probablemente acabes ganando.

Lo de toda la serie, el Real Madrid ganando, salvo el día de la magia del Palau. Hoy de menos, eso si, y necesitan aun 2-3 puntos para no asustarse.


----------



## Ulises 33 (19 Jun 2022)

A tomar por culo los polacos, dos equipos fundidos, a pesar del trio calavera no han podido.


----------



## artemis (19 Jun 2022)

Amego @Manero mucho Merotic y su megasueldo pero os han ganado la liga un equipo con su entrenador con un infarto, uno de sus mejores jugadores lesionado en el primer partido y os humillan en vuestra casa y en la suya..... otro éxito de Lapuerta... o también es culpa de Barto??? menudo ridiculo del farsa... Mes que un club... Un meme


----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Al final los porcentajes "anormales" se suelen acabar igualando y se impone la lógica. Si tiras más, probablemente acabes ganando.
> 
> Lo de toda la serie, el Real Madrid ganando, salvo el día de la magia del Palau. Hoy de menos, eso si, y necesitan aun 2-3 puntos para no asustarse.



Pero el porcentaje ha caído porque el Madrid defiende muy fuerte,no dejan ni un solo tiro cómodo...si no es así el barca tiene muy buenos "enchufadores",no es raro que puedan jugar un partido rondando el 50%


----------



## Narwhal (19 Jun 2022)

*Liga 36 Hala Madrid *


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

que equipo mas patetico

a ver si lo arregla el chacho


----------



## cebollo (19 Jun 2022)

Yo le recomendaba una década sabática a Laso y haría una despedida-homenaje a Llul y Rudy estilo Marcelo.

En un vestuario sin mucha vaca sagrada creo que Chus Mateo lo podría hacer muy bien.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

que poca ilusion recogiendo el trofeo, mas pendientes de sus temas familiares que del trofeo, pura decadencia, parecen funcivagos


----------



## Manero (19 Jun 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Amego @Manero mucho Merotic y su megasueldo pero os han ganado la liga un equipo con su entrenador con un infarto, uno de sus mejores jugadores lesionado en el primer partido y os humillan en vuestra casa y en la suya..... otro éxito de Lapuerta... o también es culpa de Barto??? menudo ridiculo del farsa... Mes que un club... Un meme



No he visto el partido porque se jugaba a la misma hora que la final de Champions de Balonmano. Y por cierto....el Barça de Balonmano acaba de ganar la Champions, y encima contra el Kielce del merengón Dujshebaev. La 11ª de la sección y la 45ª en total del club.

Cuantas Copas de Europa tiene tu Atleti??


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

bueno, el anyo que viene sin laso, ojala sin fernandez y con chacho tiene que ir mejor

al menos un poco de organizacion


----------



## Coto Matamoros. (19 Jun 2022)

*Qué grande es ser del Real Madrid, joder.*


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

La conjura de la barbacoa lleva al Real Madrid a la Final Four


El Madrid de la crisis y los incendios es el primer equipo de la Euroliga en llegar a la Final Four. De mutación en mutación, tras un gran inicio de curso y casi dos meses de ceros




www.marca.com





Se hablaron de muchas cosas. El Madrid venía de una dinámica de resultados espantosa: *15 derrotas en los últimos 20 encuentros* entre Liga Endesa y Euroliga, y derrota en la final de Copa, un traspié muy doloroso en fondo y forma porque incluso con un plan de partido en el que el Barça estuvo muy incómodo no tuvo como premio el triunfo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> no pero no es eso, es que patece un partido normal de liga, ni el publico











Jasikevicius: "Hemos venido a jugar como si fuera un partido cualquiera"


Sarunas Jasikevicius, entrenador del Barça, lamentó tras perder el tercer enfrentamiento con el Real Madrid en la final de la Liga Endesa (81-66) que sus jugadores afrontaron de nu




www.marca.com


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Jun 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Amego @Manero mucho Merotic y su megasueldo pero os han ganado la liga un equipo con su entrenador con un infarto, uno de sus mejores jugadores lesionado en el primer partido y os humillan en vuestra casa y en la suya..... otro éxito de Lapuerta... o también es culpa de Barto??? menudo ridiculo del farsa... Mes que un club... Un meme



Tengo la impresion de que en el madridismo mas de uno cree que si a Laso no le da el parraque hubieran perdido la final pero lo cierto es que desde que esta este tio tienen un alma que les faltaba en la era Messina.

Y por mucho que se dijera, el Barcelona tiene una plantilla diseñada por y para ganar en Europa. El batacazo en Belgrado fue yo creo el punto de inflexion. Si hubieran campwonado alli esta liga la ganan con la gorra pero de alli salieron sabiendo que el Madrid les puede ganar y empezaron las dudas en un lado y a agrandarse los blancos.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Jun 2022)

El del baloncesto de esradio lo llama "el mejor jugador los 30 primeros minutos" pero que luego se borra.
Abre grande Nicola!!!

Enhorabuena al madridismo!


Por cierto, como no quiero gastar otro mensaje en estos tios, reabro este...el estudiantes parece que no sube a la acb, marc gasol les deja otro año en leb..









Marc Gasol lleva al Girona a la ACB


Girona vuelve a la Liga Endesa 14 años después de la desaparición del Akasvayu tras derrotar al Movistar Estudiantes en la Final Four (60-66).




as.com





En la epoca que seguia bien el baloncesto esta gente era odiosa


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Jun 2022)

AVRIIICCCC CULERDOS
AVREEEE MIRRATIC AVREEEE JRANDEEEE


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (19 Jun 2022)

y como postre a la consecucion del titulo liguero.... ver como ruedan las cabezas en barcelona....

declaraciones de la estrella cule Nicola Mirotic:

"La temporada ha sido un poco fracaso. Y no estoy de acuerdo con que sea por falta de carácter, nosotros hacemos los planteamientos que se nos dicen."



Nikola Mirotic, Jugador del Barcelona


para mi que cae LLasquebisius


----------



## Edu.R (19 Jun 2022)

Cuando aspiras a ganar todo, y tu eterno rival te echa de la final de la Final Four de la Euroliga y te gana la final de la Liga (3-1 y gracias, porque podría haber sido 3-0), el palo es bastante brvtal. Las cosas como son.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## ApoloCreed (19 Jun 2022)

Tavares tiene justo lo que le falta a llull,basicamente conocer sus limitaciones y adaptarse a ello









Tavares: “¿La clave ante el Barça? Haber perdido tanto”


Walter Tavares fue el más destacado de la final de la Liga Endesa, que se llevó el Madrid ante el Barça. Acabó con 41 de valoración.




as.com





porque llull aun seria un tio aprovechable,pero si cree que esta para asumir el papel de Jordan desde luego no.


----------



## Narwhal (19 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> 45ª en total del club.



Menuda serenata que llevan dando hoy vuestros panfletos con lo de la 45. 
45 sí, la mayoría de ellas en Hockey Patines: Un "deporte" que ni es olímpico, que no se practica en ningún país de Asia, Oceanía, Estados Unidos, casi toda África y cuyos mundiales siempre se los reparten entre España y Portugal. Y ya cuando sacáis las de fútbol sala es el descojone, título que hasta ganó el Talavera en 1998. Incluso tenéis los cojones de contar los campeonatos de las mujeres.................


----------



## Chichimango (19 Jun 2022)

Grande también el Madrid de basket, mira que han sufrido contratiempos y se han sobrepuesto a todo. Pena de Euroliga, la temporada hubiese sido memorable (cuando apuntaba a ser una puta mierda).


----------



## spam (19 Jun 2022)

Enhorabuena a todos... siempre confié  
Unas cuantas maldades:

- está mal decirlo, pero creo que con Laso esta serie no se gana.

- muchas cosas de Fabien hoy invitan a pensar que ya le han dicho que se busque equipo... mientras renovaremos a las dos momias. Rudy a veces aportaba, pero es que lo de Llulldan es dantesco. El combo Llulldan-Laso es tirarse al río con zapatos de hormigón.

- no obstante, entre las semis de F4 y lo de esta serie, podemos haber abortado el tan cacareado cambio de ciclo, porque los nuestros se van a sacudir los complejos que les habían entrado con la farsa, y allá su nefasto final de temporada probablemente se lleve cabezas por delante.

Pese a que ahora aún duele más aquella nefasta gestión del último minuto vs Efes, el futuro es ilusionante, si se confirma lo de Musa yo me mojo toa. Hala Madrid y nada más.


----------



## Chichimango (19 Jun 2022)

spam dijo:


> Pese a que ahora aún duele más aquella nefasta gestión del último minuto vs Efes, el futuro es ilusionante, si se confirma lo de Musa yo me mojo toa. Hala Madrid y nada más.



Enhorabuena también a ti como creador del hilo, hamijo Spam.

He leído por ahí el nombre de Campazzo, y me he quedado un poco chueco. ¿Es un rumor, una pajilla mental, hay algo cierto?


----------



## Chispeante (19 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Esto es él ¡REAL MADRID!
Vaya añito que llevamos de épica y cojonazos como sandías.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## spam (19 Jun 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Enhorabuena también a ti como creador del hilo, hamijo Spam.
> 
> He leído por ahí el nombre de Campazzo, y me he quedado un poco chueco. ¿Es un rumor, una pajilla mental, hay algo cierto?



Yo creo que se lo están trabajando bajo el radar, pero también el Facu apurará las opciones de buscar algo allí, porque se ve que también es un poco esclavo de contratos publicitarios en Argentina. El Facu volverá, solo espero que no lo haga ya para retirarse y cuando no vaya a aportar.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Tavares tiene justo lo que le falta a llull,basicamente conocer sus limitaciones y adaptarse a ello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con chacho no va a tener que hacer de 1 y volvera a ser llull escolta


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)

Chichimango dijo:


> Grande también el Madrid de basket, mira que han sufrido contratiempos y se han sobrepuesto a todo. Pena de Euroliga, la temporada hubiese sido memorable (cuando apuntaba a ser una puta mierda).



seamos serios, buenos jugadores pero como equipo parecen el ejercito de pancho villa


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (20 Jun 2022)

lo de los ninyos ayer recogiendo los trofeos ha sido lamentable

el siguiente paso cual es? que le entreguen el trofeo en el podio a las parientas? basta ya de planchabragas


----------



## Woden (20 Jun 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> con chacho no va a tener que hacer de 1 y volvera a ser llull escolta



Lo suyo es que tanto Llull como Rudy no siguieran. Creo que son contraproducentes y solo nos valen por si dni español para nada mas.
A Causseur si le renovaría.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Jun 2022)

Chacho, Musa, Hezonja, dentro. Si sale Thompkins y Randolph no va a estar disponible en mucho tiempo (si es que puede volver), nos falta un 4.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Jun 2022)

Acabo de ver el partido en Real Madrid TV y los árbitros hicieron lo posible por que se repitiera en Madrid "la magia del Palau".

Como decía uno de los comentaristas: "Es la primera final que se gana por 4 a 0"


----------



## Phoenician (21 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Creéis que volverá a entrenar al Madrid? Yo lo veo complicado, no ya esta temporada sino incluso la próxima.



Lo que debería hacer Laso para el año que viene es buscarse un cardiólogo amiguete que le prohíba por prescripción facultativa vuelos de más de 1 hora de duración: así Laso sería primer entrenador sólo en liga ACB y se quitaría el mono que seguro que tendrá, además del stress y vuelos larguísimos en Euroliga que los haría Chus Mateo como primer entrenador para Europa. 

Si va mejorando del corazón que vaya a los partidos de casa en Euroliga como segundo de Mateo y ya. Para la 23-24 volvemos a evaluar su situación. Creo que esta opción sería la mejor para el año que viene.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (22 Jun 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Lo que debería hacer Laso para el año que viene es buscarse un cardiólogo amiguete que le prohíba por prescripción facultativa vuelos de más de 1 hora de duración: así Laso sería primer entrenador sólo en liga ACB y se quitaría el mono que seguro que tendrá, además del stress y vuelos larguísimos en Euroliga que los haría Chus Mateo como primer entrenador para Europa.
> 
> Si va mejorando del corazón que vaya a los partidos de casa en Euroliga como segundo de Mateo y ya. Para la 23-24 volvemos a evaluar su situación. Creo que esta opción sería la mejor para el año que viene.



Yo creo que por su bien y el bien de la seccion lo mejor es que lo deje como entrenador.
Igual si lo dejan de un cargo simbolico ayuda pero tener de entrenador a alguien que en cualquier momento de la temporada no puede estar te puede echar por alto el proyecto anual.

Por otro lado, si juzgamos el rendimiento de la plantilla en la final, tampoco parece que Chus Mateo sea mal relevo.


----------



## The Replicant (22 Jun 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por otro lado, si juzgamos el rendimiento de la plantilla en la final, tampoco parece que Chus Mateo sea mal relevo.



yo creo que ha cumplido sobradamente y se merece una oportunidad


----------



## Phoenician (22 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Fabian (Guillotine) Causer. Siempre en mi equipo.


----------



## Woden (22 Jun 2022)

Por otra parte, no entiendo como el Barça que no tiene un puto duro y que está dando pena con sus intentos de fichaje de la sección de fútbol que no acaban de concretarse para nada, sigue aparentemente fichando peña a precio de oro para la de baloncesto, que es aun más deficitaria si cabe. 
No entiendo que les dejen fichar a Vesely o a Satoransky. Ni que puedan mantener la base del equipo, salvo que les paguen con cats o dinero del monopoly que es lo mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

!!!!!!!!Capítulo 2: MARIA CONOCE A MAMADOU EN TINDER !!! ESTRENO MUNDIAL !!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!


Hola, si, soy yo, tras una larga crisis creativa y la presión de haber sido forero revelación, golden boy, artist awards y burbuja entertaiment del año he conseguido terminar un nuevo capítulo perteneciente al mamadou verse que pronto se juntara con el Braulio verse en un gran multiverso, os...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2022)

El Efes, ¿un Dream Team europeo?


El equipo turco acaba de fichar a Zicic, ha sacado de Moscú a Clyburn, ha renovado a Larkin y trabaja para retener a Micic y formar un quinteto de ensueño.




as.com





Da miedo el Efes.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2022)

Y suena otra vez Kalinic para el VARsa. Ese tío tenía que estar ya en el Madrid.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Jun 2022)

Una pareja de tres miembros es una gran pareja...


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2022)

Y Deck, no te lo olvides.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2022)

A Calathes también le pegan la patada en el culo, tienen que hacer hueco a Satoransky.


----------



## The Replicant (23 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> A Calathes también le pegan la patada en el culo, tienen que hacer hueco a Satoransky.



Pues Calathes no seria un mal fichaje


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Pues Calathes no seria un mal fichaje



Calla, calla... lo mismo pensaba de Heurtel y mira cómo ha salido el experimento.


----------



## DRIDMA (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (24 Jun 2022)

Disfruten otra vez.


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Jun 2022)

Ya es oficial, Taylor no seguira en el Madrid.


----------



## Manero (25 Jun 2022)

Mientras este invididuo siga al frente de la ACB como si jugáis con Blancanieves y los 7 enanitos que vais a ganar igual.




Muchos no sóis conscientes que si lo de Yabusele al árbitro lo hace en la NBA le caen 15 partidos de sanción, y a gestitos Causier directamente lo mandan a la nevera varios meses que allí existe tolerancia 0 con estas actitudes. En cambio en la ACB de Antonio Martín palmadita en la espalda y adelante, no se vaya a enfadar Florentino conmigo y me sustituya como presidente por Romay o Corbalan.

Por cierto por si alguno por edad no ha reconocido al presidente de la ACB, es este mismo.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Jun 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ya es oficial, Taylor no seguira en el Madrid.



El jefris? Nuestro jefris?


----------



## DRIDMA (26 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mientras este invididuo siga al frente de la ACB como si jugáis con Blancanieves y los 7 enanitos que vais a ganar igual.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101769
> 
> ...



Ahora dilo sin llorar. El VARsa ha sido el dominador del cotarro desde que se fundó la ACB, así que menos quejas.


----------



## Narwhal (26 Jun 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Mientras este invididuo siga al frente de la ACB como si jugáis con Blancanieves y los 7 enanitos que vais a ganar igual.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1101769
> 
> ...



Anda!!! Ahora es Antonio Martín??? ¿¿Pero no era Franco??? ¿¿Lo de los 10 campeonatos de Europa y 9 subcampeonatos también es por la ACB??


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Jun 2022)

Oficial: Trey Thompkins se marcha del Real Madrid


Fin de la vinculación de Trey Thompkins con el Real Madrid. El club no ha renovado su contrato, que expiraba este verano, tras siete años de relación.




as.com





Otra salida.


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> El jefris? Nuestro jefris?



Si, TAylor y trey thompkins dejan el club, no se renuevan.
POr cierto, declaraciones de Heurtel reconociendo su error, no ha jugado en la final por lesión.


----------



## Woden (29 Jun 2022)

Hay que fichar un 4 pues.

El Farsa parece que se hace con Kalinic, de verdad que no sé de dónde sacan el dinero para el basket cuando no tienen ni para pipas ni siquiera para el futbol.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Jun 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Hay que fichar un 4 pues.
> 
> El Farsa parece que se hace con Kalinic, de verdad que no sé de dónde sacan el dinero para el basket cuando no tienen ni para pipas ni siquiera para el futbol.



Tienen que potenciar las "secciones" ya que en futbol tienen claro que no se van a comer una mierda


----------



## Woden (29 Jun 2022)

Sí, coño, pero no tienen un duro, les pagarán con butifarras o con travestis del CampNou o qué.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2022)

Ya empieza el FC Palancas a presentar a jugadores.


----------



## Woden (1 Jul 2022)

Ojo, Juancho Hernangómez se ha quedado sin equipo.
Y Campazzo igual.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Ojo, Juancho Hernangómez se ha quedado sin equipo.
> Y Campazzo igual.



Seguro que Juancho encuentra un contrato, aunque sea corto.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (1 Jul 2022)

De momento Coser ya esta renovado segun he leido en el as.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Jul 2022)

Me falta Kalinic, coño!!!


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2022)

El Madrid sustituye a Laso por Chus Mateo por su infarto: planea la sombra de Pinedo sobre el club


Le ofrecen seguir en el equipo a la espera de su evolución médica, pero el entrenador baraja dirigir otro conjunto.




www.elespanol.com







> *El Madrid sustituye a Laso por Chus Mateo por su infarto: planea la sombra de Pinedo sobre el club*
> *Le ofrecen seguir en el equipo a la espera de su evolución médica, pero el entrenador baraja dirigir otro conjunto. *
> 
> 4 julio, 2022 01:31
> ...



Cómo puede ser tan cabezón el pobre Lolaso. Más le valdría descansar una buena temporada y volver en modo zen... cuando hayamos jubilado a Llulldan y Rudy para evitarle tentaciones. Supongo que la dirigencia habrá pensado que aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid, era un buen momento para relajar un poco e iniciar una transición tranquila. Pero con tal de no bajarse del burro, este hombre es capaz de acabar mal con el club y marcharse a entrenar un Fuenla de la vida. La jodienda es que la renovación de las momias y el regreso del Chacho se han hecho contando con su continuidad...


----------



## Phoenician (4 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ya es oficial, Taylor no seguira en el Madrid.



Contrato de 4 años por la décima parte de lo que cobraba a Sediq Garuba que asuma su rol de defensor de exteriores.


----------



## Phoenician (4 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Hay que fichar un 4 pues.
> 
> El Farsa parece que se hace con Kalinic, de verdad que no sé de dónde sacan el dinero para el basket cuando no tienen ni para pipas ni siquiera para el futbol.



El 4 claramente es Eli Mbiaye. Bastante mejor en ataque que Usman Garuba y casi igual en defensa.


----------



## Phoenician (4 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> El Madrid sustituye a Laso por Chus Mateo por su infarto: planea la sombra de Pinedo sobre el club
> 
> 
> Le ofrecen seguir en el equipo a la espera de su evolución médica, pero el entrenador baraja dirigir otro conjunto.
> ...



Lo que debería hacer Laso para el año que viene es buscarse un cardiólogo amiguete que le prohíba por prescripción facultativa vuelos de más de 1 hora de duración: así Laso sería primer entrenador sólo en liga ACB y se quitaría el mono que seguro que tendrá, además del stress y vuelos larguísimos en Euroliga que los haría Chus Mateo como primer entrenador para Europa.

Si va mejorando del corazón que vaya a los partidos de casa en Euroliga como segundo de Mateo y ya. Para la 23-24 volvemos a evaluar su situación. Creo que esta opción sería la mejor para el año que viene.


----------



## Phoenician (4 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Me falta Kalinic, coño!!!



Kalinic se lo van a levantar gratis al Valencia. Por Abalde nosotros pagamos 1 kilo... Y luego los malos somos nosotros... verdad horchateros?


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Jul 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Lo que debería hacer Laso para el año que viene es buscarse un cardiólogo amiguete que le prohíba por prescripción facultativa vuelos de más de 1 hora de duración: así Laso sería primer entrenador sólo en liga ACB y se quitaría el mono que seguro que tendrá, además del stress y vuelos larguísimos en Euroliga que los haría Chus Mateo como primer entrenador para Europa.
> 
> Si va mejorando del corazón que vaya a los partidos de casa en Euroliga como segundo de Mateo y ya. Para la 23-24 volvemos a evaluar su situación. Creo que esta opción sería la mejor para el año que viene.



Creo que Laso preferiria morir de un parraque -o de lo que sea- antes de pasar a ser segundo de su actual segundo...


----------



## Phoenician (4 Jul 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Creo que Laso preferiria morir de un parraque -o de lo que sea- antes de pasar a ser segundo de su actual segundo...



Pues se equivoca. Tómate un año semisabatico siendo segundo entrenador y ponte a régimen y pierde 20 kilos progresivamente en 12 meses. Luego si quieres emociones fuertes te vas a entrenar al Partizan o al Farsa... Jajajaja!


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2022)

Encestando.es apunta en la misma dirección. Y que parece que hay desencuentro, supongo que la cosa viene de atrás:









El Real Madrid quiere un año sabático para Laso y a Chus Mateo en el banquillo | Encestando.es







encestando.es







> *El Real Madrid quiere un año sabático para Laso y a Chus Mateo en el banquillo*
> Por
> Javier Maestro
> -
> ...


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2022)

Pues parece que la cosa se ha encanallao y finalmente ha habido portazo:









El Real Madrid y Laso llegan a un acuerdo para su desvinculación: Chus Mateo será el entrenador


El técnico vitoriano no aceptó tomarse un tiempo de descanso en lo que persista el cuadro médico que le provocó el infarto.




www.elespanol.com







> *El Real Madrid y Laso llegan a un acuerdo para su desvinculación: Chus Mateo será el entrenador*
> *El técnico vitoriano no aceptó tomarse un tiempo de descanso en lo que persista el cuadro médico que le provocó el infarto.*
> 
> 4 julio, 2022 15:42
> ...



Vamos a ver si se oficializa, pero no tiene pinta de que haya vuelta atrás. Es el peor escenario, acabar tan mal algo que ha sido tan grande y duradero. Supongo que el plan ahora es ver cómo funcionan Mateo & Redondo, y en función de eso, fichar a Trinchieri para la 23-24.


----------



## artemis (4 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Pues parece que la cosa se ha encanallao y finalmente ha habido portazo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te doy el pésame por lo de LOLaso


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Te doy el pésame por lo de LOLaso



Yo ya dije que lo veía superado hace tiempo, y cuando sacaba a Llulldan para tirarse hasta las zapatillas, era tirarse al río con zapatos de hormigón. Está claro que en el club lo veían igual, y le invitaban a tomarse un descanso, cuanto más largo mejor. Y el otro, que es borrico como la madre que lo parió, habrá dicho que nones, y como se tenían ganas, pues se habrá liado buena.

Siempre hay vértigo ante un cambio así, y más viniendo de una época tan dichosa, pero los fichajes son buenos, y los subalternos creo que están capacitados para mantener la rueda girando. Y si no cuaja, pues la verdad es que Trinchieri me gusta.

Hoy comienza *la era de ChusMa*


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Jul 2022)

Qué mal gestionado lo de Laso!!


----------



## cebollo (4 Jul 2022)

Bueno, el Real Madrid quería hacer un cambio de ciclo y han aprovechado una cuestión de salud para no reconocer que es una decisión técnica. 

Ha salido muy mal porque el médico no ha querido participar, Laso se ha dado cuenta y si finalmente cobra el año que le quedaba estamos ante una destitucion mal camuflada.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Bueno, el Real Madrid quería hacer un cambio de ciclo y han aprovechado una cuestión de salud para no reconocer que es una decisión técnica.
> 
> Ha salido muy mal porque el médico no ha querido participar, Laso se ha dado cuenta y si finalmente cobra el año que le quedaba estamos ante una destitucion mal camuflada.



Ya podrian haber untado un poquito al medico para que exagerase por eso de no quedar como el ogt...yo soy Laso y estaria cagandome en toda la directiva desde Herreros hasta el ser superior...


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2022)

Es que parece que lo de JCS y Laso viene de hace años, tras diferentes desencuentros supongo que le tenía ganas y con la excusa de la salud, le han dicho "tómate tu tiempo... y cuanto más mejor", y Laso se ha olido la tostada.

Yo creo que el relevo está justificado (y el riesgo para Laso existe), pero las formas han sido malas, y el desenlace lamentable. Merecía un mejor final (aunque encabezonarse en seguir tampoco ayuda).


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (4 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Es que parece que lo de JCS y Laso viene de hace años, tras diferentes desencuentros supongo que le tenía ganas y con la excusa de la salud, le han dicho "tómate tu tiempo... y cuanto más mejor", y Laso se ha olido la tostada.
> 
> Yo creo que el relevo está justificado (y el riesgo para Laso existe), pero las formas han sido malas, y el desenlace lamentable. Merecía un mejor final (aunque encabezonarse en seguir tampoco ayuda).



Sin duda esta salida es inmerecida para alguien que ha levantado la seccion del ostracismo para llevarla a la tercera era dorada (si consideramos la epoca de Lolo como la segunda) . por cierto herreros y laso fueron compañeros uno o dos años yo creo


----------



## Manero (4 Jul 2022)

¿En un hilo del Madrid de basket y nadie ha comentado todavía el positivo que dió Trey Thompkins el verano pasado? Y tela que la noticia no haya salido a la luz hasta que el jugador no ha rescindido su contrato con el Madrid, el poder que tiene Florentino para que no salgan a la luz los trapos sucios de su club es tremendo.

Ya son 2 Ligas las que tenéis que devolver, la del carnet falso de Slaughter y esta del positivo en doping de Thompkins.


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2022)

Respétate un poco, hombre. A menudo quien más habla es quien más tiene que callar.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> ¿En un hilo del Madrid de basket y nadie ha comentado todavía el positivo que dió Trey Thompkins el verano pasado? Y tela que la noticia no haya salido a la luz hasta que el jugador no ha rescindido su contrato con el Madrid, el poder que tiene Florentino para que no salgan a la luz los trapos sucios de su club es tremendo.
> 
> Ya son 2 Ligas las que tenéis que devolver, la del carnet falso de Slaughter y esta del positivo en doping de Thompkins.



Seguramente fue por algún cigarrito de la risa, no desvaríes.


----------



## Manero (4 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Respétate un poco, hombre. A menudo quien más habla es quien más tiene que callar.



Tipica táctica madridista para no tener que dar explicaciones de sus chanchullos, soltar un "y tu más".



DRIDMA dijo:


> Seguramente fue por algún cigarrito de la risa, no desvaríes.



Que si, que lo de devolver la Liga en este caso iba de coña porque el positivo fué por marihuana y lo dió durante sus vacaciones de verano.

La crítica aquí va más bien a los medios de comunicación nacionales que tienen esa fea costumbre de ocultar estas cosas cuando pasan en el Madrid, y en cambio ponen altavoces a tope cuando pasan en el Barcelona. El mejor ejemplo han sido las filtraciones de las charlas de Ramos y Piqué con Rubi, mientras que con Piqué fué noticia de portada en todas partes lo de Ramos en muchos medios ni se ha mencionado.

Por cierto hemos firmado a Satoransky, fichajazo.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Jul 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Tipica táctica madridista para no tener que dar explicaciones de sus chanchullos, soltar un "y tu más".
> 
> 
> Que si, que lo de devolver la Liga en este caso iba de coña porque el positivo fué por marihuana y lo dió durante sus vacaciones de verano.
> ...



Todos los que ha cerrado el VARsa son fichajazos; la plantilla da otra salto de calidad. También está al caer Kalinic.


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2022)

Lo ideal para Lolaso (si evoluciona favorablemente) sería hacerse cargo de la selección, ahora que Scariolo no va a poder compatibilizarla con la Virtus. Aparte de las grandes citas, es un trabajo relajado, puntual y que le permitiría recuperarse tranquilamente.


----------



## spam (4 Jul 2022)

Un buen resumen de la situación:








Implosión en Goya: el Madrid fulmina a Laso a cuenta de su salud


Escribo estas líneas aún en estado de shock y negación, totalmente superado ante la magnitud de una noticia inesperada y de enorme calado. De Goya hemos visto marchar en la última década a catacrac…




karusito.com







> *Implosión en Goya: el Madrid fulmina a Laso a cuenta de su salud*
> EN 4 JULIO, 2022POR KARUSITO83
> 
> Escribo estas líneas aún en estado de shock y negación, totalmente superado ante la magnitud de una noticia inesperada y de enorme calado. De Goya hemos visto marchar en la última década a catacracks como Doncic, Mirotic, Chacho o Campazzo, pero se ha seguido ganando porque había un proyecto, y el eje que lo vertebraba no vestía de corto sino de corbata y se llama *Pablo Laso*. Bien, pues este mediodía ha sido despedido.
> ...


----------



## The Replicant (4 Jul 2022)

joder es que un infarto no es ninguna broma, él mismo deberia dar un paso al costado por un tiempo por su propia salud


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Jul 2022)

Supongo que tras el espectáculo de ayer no habrá despedida ni nada, no??


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Jul 2022)

¿Qué equipo tuvo un entrenador que se le murió por infarto? a ver si recuerdo... que fácil es opinar. El Torino news como siempre sacando mierda, eso si, del Atletico de Madrid, ese equipo que usa recientos municipales, ayudas de comunidad etc, no dice nada hasta que su mafioso Cerezone lo dice.


----------



## artemis (5 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Un buen resumen de la situación:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La puñalada trapera de Chus Mateo esta a la altura de la de Bruto a Julio Cesar.....


----------



## geremi (5 Jul 2022)

No se puede echar así al entrenador que devolvió la gloria a la sección de baloncesto. Y menos con la excusa de la salud, cuando tiene el alta del cardiólogo que lo operó y habiendo echado a tu médico porque no quiso darle la baja....


----------



## Otrasvidas (5 Jul 2022)

Feísimo gesto el que ha tenido el club con una LEYENDA.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

*Laso responde al Madrid*

El entrenador emite sus primeras declaraciones públicas después de su salida del Real Madrid. Reafirma su postura: tiene el visto bueno de los médicos.


----------



## artemis (5 Jul 2022)

jojojojo el LOLaso es inmortal jajajaja


----------



## Manero (5 Jul 2022)

La Cibeles o Canaletas, la que prefieras










Relevo's tweet - "#Exclusiva Trey Thompkins, exjugador del Real Madrid de baloncesto, dio positivo en un control antidopaje en julio de 2021, según ha podido confirmar @relevo. ✍️@willy_garcia4 " - Trendsmap


Detailed Tweet Analytics for Relevo's tweet - cuando, mafia, vaya, todo, noticia




www.trendsmap.com


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Jul 2022)

Pues mejor para el, puede entrenar otro equipo y cobrará dos sueldos, el que le paga el Madrid de finiquito y el nuevo.


----------



## Ulises 33 (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Woden (5 Jul 2022)

Sinceramente creo que los días de jloria del lolaso ya habían llegado a su fin, pero las formas no han sido las adecuadas.


----------



## seven up (5 Jul 2022)

La noticia de la destitución de Laso me ha producido una gran pena, me parece que después de ganar dos títulos este año, se merecía por lo menos acabar su contrato. Todo lo demás es una enorme chapuza tanto técnica, como humana.

Tengo que reconocer mi debilidad por Laso, desde que empezó su carrera como jugador siempre lo he visto como el jugador que me gustaría haber sido, compartimos edad y estatura. Gracias a Nuevo Basket, seguí desde infantil los inicios de su carrera, primero su debut en el Basconia desde el San Viator, después su año en USA y a su vuelta a España, casi tomar las riendas de un equipo con 16,17 años siendo un juvenil. Su madridismo está fuera de duda, su padre ya fue en sus años mozos jugador blanco. Pablo aunque al final de su mejor época, también vistió como jugador la elástica madridista.

Su trayectoria como entrenador bajo mi punto de vista ha sido sensacional, la labor de Laso no se puede comparar ni con Ferrándiz ni con Lolo, no es lo mismo empezar de 0 ó de 10 que empezar desde -10. Me imagino que todo el mérito no es de Laso, que Herreros y Angulo tendrán también su parte de culpa pero el que ha dado en todo momento la cara ha sido Laso. Los que somos del Real Madrid desde jóvenes, hemos visto de todo. A mi me tocó la época de Lolo pero este heredó una sección completamente hecha, desde la cantera hasta su equipo profesional campeón de Europa, lo máximo en el baloncesto FIBA, dirigido por nada menos que Don Raimundo Saporta primero, luego por Pedro Antonio Martin que algo sabían de baloncesto. Sus rivales eran en España; el Barcelona y en Europa; el Varese, el Cantú, el Maccabi, Cibona y el Olimpia de Milano. 
Para los flacos de memoria, recordarles que Pablo llegó a un club que en 15 años había ganado una puta Eurocap, dos ligas ACB y cinco torneos de navidad después de gastarse el oro y el moro con los mejores jugadores y entrenadores del continente. Revisas un poco las hemerotecas y parecía un triunfo llegar a la final de la supercopa. Se va (lo echan) después de ganar 22 títulos, entre ellos 2 Copas de Europa (tres veces subcampeón), 6 ligas ACB, 6 Copas del Rey (que no se ganaba desde el año 1986), 7 Supercopas y 1 Intercontinental. Todo ello en base a enfrentarse al Barcelona (que se han gastado lo que no está en los escritos), Valencia, Basconia y Juventud. En Europa nada menos que contra Maccabi, CSKA, Efes, Panathinaikos, Olimpiakos, Fenerbahce, Basconia y Barcelona, casi nada.

Veremos lo viene a continuación, el tiempo dará o quitará razones pero nos hemos acostumbrado a comer caviar después de pasar muchos años comiéndonos los mocos. Espero que Pablo Laso se recupere plenamente de su dolencia y tenga mucha salud, también me gustaría que se convirtiera en el próximo seleccionador nacional de baloncesto y siga ganando muchos títulos para todos los españoles.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

Segun lo que le han dicho a Laso su medico, el puede seguir ejerciendo su profesión con total normalidad. Ahi hay algo mas, la directiva de baloncesto del madrid hace tiempo que lo querian ya echar y no se llevaban bien, justo hoy el madrid ha anunciado a chus mateo, el que era su segundo, como nuevo entrenador del madrid para las dos proximas temporadas


----------



## spam (6 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Supongo que tras el espectáculo de ayer no habrá despedida ni nada, no??



Yo espero que


Manero dijo:


> La Cibeles o Canaletas, la que prefieras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El doping de Trey es del mismo que el de Rijkaard. Y ya que estamos, al bueno de Trey se le han perdonado y tapado otras cosas. Cae majete pero profesionalidad ya si tal.
Lo de que debería servir para invalidar el título de liga, en condiciones normales entendería que es troleo, pero viendo otros comentarios tuyos en este hilo y el del fútbol...


----------



## Manero (6 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> El doping de Trey es del mismo que el de Rijkaard. Y ya que estamos, al bueno de Trey se le han perdonado y tapado otras cosas. Cae majete pero profesionalidad ya si tal.
> Lo de que debería servir para invalidar el título de liga, en condiciones normales entendería que es troleo, pero viendo otros comentarios tuyos en este hilo y el del fútbol...



En otro mensaje ya expliqué que era un troleo lo de devolver la Liga que por marihuana no se mejora el rendimiento. Me autocito para mostrarlo



Manero dijo:


> Que si, que lo de devolver la Liga en este caso iba de coña porque el positivo fué por marihuana y lo dió durante sus vacaciones de verano.
> 
> La crítica aquí va más bien a los medios de comunicación nacionales que tienen esa fea costumbre de ocultar estas cosas cuando pasan en el Madrid, y en cambio ponen altavoces a tope cuando pasan en el Barcelona. El mejor ejemplo han sido las filtraciones de las charlas de Ramos y Piqué con Rubi, mientras que con Piqué fué noticia de portada en todas partes lo de Ramos en muchos medios ni se ha mencionado.
> 
> Por cierto hemos firmado a Satoransky, fichajazo.



Pero en cambio la liga de Slaughter aún espero que la devolváis.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Jul 2022)

Ya sabemos que hubo un caso de infarto en el banquillo y muerte, uno y no más.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## The Replicant (6 Jul 2022)

Musa, camino de Madrid para cerrar su fichaje


Dzanan Musa ha sido captado por un medio de Sarajevo camino a Madrid. Se espera que firme por el Real en las próximas horas.




as.com





que os parece?


----------



## Woden (6 Jul 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Musa, camino de Madrid para cerrar su fichaje
> 
> 
> Dzanan Musa ha sido captado por un medio de Sarajevo camino a Madrid. Se espera que firme por el Real en las próximas horas.
> ...



De entrada me parece bien fichaje, aunque sospecho que sea un turci bosnio y desconfío de tales muladíes.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Jul 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> Musa, camino de Madrid para cerrar su fichaje
> 
> 
> Dzanan Musa ha sido captado por un medio de Sarajevo camino a Madrid. Se espera que firme por el Real en las próximas horas.
> ...



El último MVP que fichamos fue Laprovittola y mira cómo salió...


----------



## cebollo (6 Jul 2022)

Lo de que Laso tiene obstruida una arteria huele a tres pares de calzoncillos ¿no os parece? Lo digo por Ferreras, claro.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Jul 2022)

Grande Coach L. Con enormes aciertos y épicas cagadas, pero siempre carismático.

En cuanto a su sucesor, sea quien sea es un marrón importante. Veremos cuánto tiempo tarda Chus Mateo en convertirse en Chusma Teo.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Jul 2022)

Llull renovado dos años más... creo que es mucho, mejor año a año.


----------



## Woden (6 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Llull renovado dos años más... creo que es mucho, mejor año a año.



Mejor no haberlo renovado. Pero bueno, año a año hubiera sido lo suyo.


----------



## spam (7 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El último MVP que fichamos fue Laprovittola y mira cómo salió...



Musa le frota el nardo por la cara fuertemente al pobre Lapro, hamijo. Está pasando demasiado desapercibido el fichajazo que hemos hecho.



DRIDMA dijo:


> Llull renovado dos años más... creo que es mucho, mejor año a año.



Éste es el mayor desastre de esta semana de via crucis... Tal pareciera que hubieran liado la de Laso para que de rondón nos tragásemos esta rueda de molino de tamaño platillo volante y sin rechistar.

Ya sabéis los que seguís el hilo, lo lasista perdido que he sido, aunque este año me he convencido de que el ciclo estaba agotado. Pero el histerismo y viudismo que se están viendo por las redes desde el lunes son de un estomagante que ya me tiene hasta las pelotas. Y no va por los comentarios de aquí, que han sido muy correctos. Pero hay montones de talifans en twitter y foros que han dado vergüencita ajena...

Que el mesonero la había visto a huevo para apartar a Lolaso con lo del infarto es de cajón, y que la cosa ha acabado de la peor manera posible por el chantaje de uno y la cabezonería de otro, que no ha asumido que el infarto le había dejado sin bazas en el envite y que el parón temporal era una salida honrosa... todo eso salta a la vista. Pero que el perfil de Lolaso tan pipero-friendly, iba a ser aprovechado por la canallesca para echar más leña al fuego y meter mierda contra el club, ni cotizaba. Si en vez de Laso hubiera sido Lasovic, los ofendiditos hubieran sido una milésima parte. Y es que, por qué no decirlo, pasa demasiado a menudo en este club que al calor de la masa aduladora y la prensa seudomadridista, los favoritos españoles de la afición acaban creyéndose por encima del bien y del mal y con más poder que la directiva, y acaban saliendo como Baúl, el Fardo o Canelita. Roma es ingrata, pero aquí se viene a servirla, no a servirse de ella.


----------



## xilebo (7 Jul 2022)

*Cuenta atrás para el próximo gran fichaje del Real Madrid*

Dzanan Musa ha sido captado por un medio de Sarajevo camino a Madrid. Se espera que firme por el Real en las próximas horas.


----------



## cebollo (7 Jul 2022)

Al mimado de Laso (Llull) le han dado dos años para que no raje mucho, parece. 

No le veo ninguna otra explicación a la renovación por dos años.


----------



## spam (7 Jul 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> Al mimado de Laso (Llull) le han dado dos años para que no raje mucho, parece.
> 
> No le veo ninguna otra explicación a la renovación por dos años.



Yo desde luego hubiera preferido estar esta semana aguantando a las viuditas de Llulldan que a las de Laso. Pero puestos a buscar el lado positivo, ahora que se ha roto el tándem, las dosis de Llulldan serán por fuerza menos tóxicas.

Y encima viene Musa. Con este tipo me ilusionaría la temporada incluso teniendo como coach a Orenga


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Jul 2022)

Comunicado Oficial: Causeur | Real Madrid CF


Web Oficial del Real Madrid con las últimas noticias, fotos, videos y venta de entradas para los partidos.




www.realmadrid.com


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Musa le frota el nardo por la cara fuertemente al pobre Lapro, hamijo. Está pasando demasiado desapercibido el fichajazo que hemos hecho.



Juegan en posiciones diferentes, pero de todas formas, me refería al hecho de fichar a un MVP. Ojalá el Musa nos salga la mita de bueno que Rudy.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Y encima viene Musa. Con este tipo me ilusionaría la temporada incluso teniendo como coach a Orenga



No te pases...


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Jul 2022)

Dep, otra leyenda que se nos va.


----------



## Woden (7 Jul 2022)

Que la tierra le sea leve.


----------



## spam (7 Jul 2022)

Vaya semana llevamos. Dep.


----------



## Chispeante (7 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Que la tierra le sea leve.




_Sit tibi terra levis..._


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Jul 2022)

El Valencia Basket iguala la oferta por Kalinic y pide al Barça 500.000 euros


El Valencia Basket no va a facilitar el fichaje de Nikola Kalinic por el Barcelona.




www.eurohoops.net





Todavía se quedan sin Kalinic.


----------



## spam (8 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Valencia Basket iguala la oferta por Kalinic y pide al Barça 500.000 euros
> 
> 
> El Valencia Basket no va a facilitar el fichaje de Nikola Kalinic por el Barcelona.
> ...



Por si acaso sujétate la cartera, que pagarán lo que les pidan aunque no tengan ni un chavo...


----------



## El chepa (8 Jul 2022)

Muy grande, don Pedro. Lo de la autocanasta debió ser el lolaso de la época, tipo lo de "Rudy, tú hazte el despistado".


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Jul 2022)

dep don Pedro Ferrándiz


----------



## xilebo (8 Jul 2022)

Pedro Ferrándiz, el genio que lo cambió todo


Cuatro de las primeras cinco Copas de Europa del Real Madrid llevaron su firma. Se retiró a los 46 años porque los títulos le salían de las orejas.



as.com


----------



## cebollo (8 Jul 2022)

Ahora que ha muerto Ferrandiz aprovecho para recordar las 10 Copas de Europa del Real Madrid. 
La primera, ganada en 1964 tiene como entrenador a Joaquín Hernández un joven entrenador que murió poco después por un fulminante cáncer de hígado. Las estrellas eran Luyck y Emiliano. 
La segunda en 1965 es con el mismo equipo y ya con Ferrandiz de entrenador. 

La tercera y cuarta son en 1967 y 1968 con Aiken como pivot importante, Luyck ya nacionalizado ty Brabender llega en 1967. Por los años el protagonismo de Emiliano es menor. Ferrandiz entrenador. 

La quinta es en 1974 con Ferrandiz de entrenador. Ya juegan Corbalan y Rullan. Muy buena final de Carmelo Cabrera. Aleros Brabender-Walter

La sexta es en 1978. Ya es entrenador Lolo Sainz. Luyck aún no se ha retirado pero ya juega muy poco. De nuevo gran final de Carmelo Cabrera. 
Séptima en 1980. Lolo Sainz de entrenador y gran final de Rullan. 
Octava en 1995. Obradovic de entrenador, Santos importante en defensa y estrellas Arlauckas y sobre todo Sabonis. 
Novena en 2015, Laso de entrenador y Nocióni MVP. 
Décima en 2018, Doncic MVP y Laso de entrenador.


----------



## DRIDMA (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## svidrigalilov (9 Jul 2022)

Solemos minusvalorar títulos antiguos y en blanco y negro pensando que solo vale lo de anteayer. Ganar en Europa en época de Ferrándiz y Sáinz era dificilísimo: los rusos y yugoslavos eran apenas accesibles al no poder contratar americanos, el Maccabi jugando con 5 nacionalizados reconvertidos al judaísmo, Meneghin dando hostias en Varese y luego en Milán. Había que pasar por encima de monstruos como Delibasic, Kikanovic, Tkachenco, Dalipagic, Myshkin, Belostenny. Probablemente sin los dos americanos de turno los occidentales no hubiesen rascado ni una copa. Y luego el ambiente en algunas pistas: el día de la autocanasta de Ferrándiz hubo una lluvia de cajas de cerillas rellenas de monedas de Lira que rompieron unas cuantas cabezas madrileñas.


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

*Laso rechaza la primera opción para volver a entrenar*

Según desveló el presidente del Estrella Roja, le hicieron una oferta pero el vitoriano dijo que su estado de salud no le permite aún ir a Belgrado.


----------



## seven up (11 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



Juraría que ese partido lo ganamos, fue la temporada que perdimos la final contra la Cibona, la 84-85. Gran equipo, se ganó la Liga, la Copa del Rey y perdimos el torneo de Navidad con rotura de tablero de Sabonis incluido. Jackson y Robinson los foráneos. Los Fernandos, Corbalan, Itu y Del Corral los nacionales. Completaban la plantilla Velasco, segundo base, Rullan y Biriukov que estaba tramitando la nacionalidad española.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Jul 2022)

Vasilije Micic, Shane Larkin, Will Clyburn, Achille Polonara y Ante Zizic. No está mal, pero creo que el VARsa me parece algo superior.


----------



## Narwhal (13 Jul 2022)

Le van a pagar el año que le queda de contrato. Sale como campeón de liga aunque no haya sido mérito suyo lo cual le colocará pronto en equipo de primera línea con salario de primera línea. Además sale como víctima protegida por la prensa. 
No le ha podido salir mejor la jugada.


----------



## artemis (13 Jul 2022)

spam dijo:


> Yo desde luego hubiera preferido estar esta semana aguantando a las viuditas de Llulldan que a las de Laso. Pero puestos a buscar el lado positivo, ahora que se ha roto el tándem, las dosis de Llulldan serán por fuerza menos tóxicas.
> 
> Y encima viene Musa. Con este tipo me ilusionaría la temporada incluso teniendo como coach a Orenga



Los de CHUS MAteo es de lo más rastrero que se ha visto en mucho tiempo


----------



## El chepa (13 Jul 2022)

No se puede callar el tontolaba este, opinólogo profesional:

Pau Gasol, sobre el caso Pablo Laso: "Me han sorprendido mucho las formas del Madrid"


----------



## seven up (13 Jul 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Le van a pagar el año que le queda de contrato. Sale como campeón de liga aunque no haya sido mérito suyo lo cual le colocará pronto en equipo de primera línea con salario de primera línea. Además sale como víctima protegida por la prensa.
> No le ha podido salir mejor la jugada.



¿No es mérito de Laso el campeonato de liga?, explíqueme por favor, si es tan amable en que se basa tal suposición. Si al final va a ser que el título se ganó gracias al trabajo de Heurtel.

PD. Por cierto para los que criticaban a Laso de inmovilismo, después de Llul, ahora han renovado a Rudy. La plantilla va a parecer un geriátrico; Rudy 37, Sergio 37, Causeur 36 y Llul 35 años.


----------



## seven up (13 Jul 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> No se puede callar el tontolaba este, opinólogo profesional:
> 
> Pau Gasol, sobre el caso Pablo Laso: "Me han sorprendido mucho las formas del Madrid"



Gasol de Baloncesto puede opinar lo que le salga de los cojones que para eso tiene el palmarés más grande que ha tenido nunca un jugador español de baloncesto.

Otro que no tiene ni idea de Basket debe de ser Doncic o que es un antimadridista manifiesto, ayer se quedó a gusto sobre el tema de Laso. 
Doncic sobre la salida de Laso: "No debería ser así"


----------



## El chepa (13 Jul 2022)

seven up dijo:


> Gasol de Baloncesto puede opinar lo que le salga de los cojones que para eso tiene el palmarés más grande que ha tenido nunca un jugador español de baloncesto.
> 
> Otro que no tiene ni idea de Basket debe de ser Doncic o que es un antimadridista manifiesto, ayer se quedó a gusto sobre el tema de Laso.
> Doncic sobre la salida de Laso: "No debería ser así"



Laso fue entrenador de Doncic. Gasol es cuñado de 2,15 metros, sus cuñadeces sobre la guerra civil, el proces, covid, open arms... son de Hall of Fame.


----------



## seven up (13 Jul 2022)

¿No? Y de que habla, por qué decir que Laso es el mejor entrenador de baloncesto que ha tenido el Real Madrid no es hablar de petanca.


----------



## Erik morden (13 Jul 2022)

Gasoft es un bocas al cual si le retiran la camiseta en los lakers es porque murió kobe y eran colegas. 
Me pareció más determinante lamar en su primer título y Metta en el segundo. 
Y no sé si meter a Ariza en el primero también


----------



## Narwhal (14 Jul 2022)

seven up dijo:


> ¿No es mérito de Laso el campeonato de liga?, explíqueme por favor, si es tan amable en que se basa tal suposición.



En que con Laso habría sido mucho más difícil ganar la final. Es un entrenador que resta y no suma.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Jul 2022)

eL


Narwhal dijo:


> En que con Laso habría sido mucho más difícil ganar la final. Es un entrenador que resta y no suma.



Por eso todos los años que lleva en el Madrid no se ha ganado absolutamente nada.


----------



## Narwhal (14 Jul 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> eL
> 
> 
> Por eso todos los años que lleva en el Madrid no se ha ganado absolutamente nada.



Que no, que se empieza a ganar porque Florentino entra en razón de que hay que construir un equipo sin urgencias ni sin el "ahora o nunca". Que es lo que denunciaba Messina.


----------



## Woden (14 Jul 2022)

Laso nos ha dado mucho, pero también ha tenido importantes cagadas y obcecación que nos han costado más de un título.


----------



## xilebo (14 Jul 2022)

*El Madrid se decide por Cornelie*

Hay fumata blanca por uno de los dos refuerzos que barajaba el Real Madrid: Petr Cornelie es el elegido. Se negocia con él su fichaje.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Jul 2022)

Pues ni puta idea de quién es Cornelie.


----------



## spam (14 Jul 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Que no, que se empieza a ganar porque Florentino entra en razón de que hay que construir un equipo sin urgencias ni sin el "ahora o nunca". Que es lo que denunciaba Messina.



Y que se empezó a meter pasta a espuertas. Messina sembró más de lo que parece a nivel de infraestructura y funcionamiento, un poco a lo Mourinho pero con algo menos de estridencia (y de éxito deportivo).


----------



## xilebo (14 Jul 2022)

*Oficial: el Madrid ficha a Musa*

Dzanan Musa ha sido anunciado como nuevo jugador del Real Madrid. Es el vigente MVP de la ACB. El escolta bosnio procede del Breogán.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

*Oficial: Sergio Rodríguez vuelve a casa*

Sergio Rodríguez regresa al Real Madrid, del que se marchó en 2016 para probar por segunda vez en la NBA. Procede del Olimpia de Milán.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Jul 2022)

Ahora le toca a Hezonja.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

*"Habría agradecido que el Madrid me hubiera dado sus informes"*

El técnico vitoriano Pablo Laso ha hablado este lunes en la presentación de su campus. Era su primera rueda de prensa después de salir del Real Madrid.


----------



## Narwhal (18 Jul 2022)

Conclusiones de la rueda de prensa:
Que lo del Estrella Roja se lo inventó la prensa. Que lo del informe médico que le dió su médico se lo inventó la prensa. Que el responsable de la sección es su enemigo se lo inventó la prensa........Joder con los periolistos que tenemos, querían una rueda de prensa con sangre y se han encontrado con la realidad. Que se jodan.


----------



## DRIDMA (21 Jul 2022)

Ya es oficial el fichaje de Hezonja. Espero que venga con la cabeza en orden.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Jul 2022)

Y el cuarto.









Oficial: Petr Cornelie ficha por el Real Madrid


El Real Madrid ha hecho oficial el fichaje de Petr Cornelie para la próxima temporada. El francés refuerza el juego interior blanco.




as.com


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Jul 2022)

Ojalá.


----------



## Woden (27 Jul 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Y el cuarto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien lo ha visto jugar? Es un perfil Randolph?


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Alguien lo ha visto jugar? Es un perfil Randolph?



Yo no lo conozco.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Jul 2022)

Bufff, sería la leche ver a Durant en los Celtics...







más una primer ronda... si fuese así creo que sería demasiado.


----------



## DRIDMA (31 Jul 2022)

Muere Bill Russell: el mítico jugador de los 11 anillos de la NBA


La NBA se viste de luto tras la pérdida de uno de los mejores jugadores de siempre de la liga norteamericana. Hasta la fecha, Bill Russell (12/02/1934) es el jugador con más anillo




www.marca.com





LEYENDA, dep.


----------



## Woden (1 Ago 2022)

Grande entre los grandes. RIP.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Ago 2022)

No me jodas, antes había que hacer más méritos para conseguir ese logro.


----------



## El chepa (17 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> No me jodas, antes había que hacer más méritos para conseguir ese logro.



Kobe Bryant, Wilt Chamberlain (No. 13), Elgin Baylor (No. 22), Gail Goodrich (No. 25), Magic Johnson (No. 32), Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (No. 33), Shaquille O’Neal (No. 34), James Worthy (No. 42), Jerry West (No. 44) and Jamaal Wilkes (No. 52).

Quizá me pueda cierta fobia personal pero este grupo se le queda grande a Gasol. Me habría gustado ver antes ahí a Derek Fisher, a Michael Cooper, a Byron Scott y hasta a Kurt Rambis si me apuras.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Kobe Bryant, Wilt Chamberlain (No. 13), Elgin Baylor (No. 22), Gail Goodrich (No. 25), Magic Johnson (No. 32), Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (No. 33), Shaquille O’Neal (No. 34), James Worthy (No. 42), Jerry West (No. 44) and Jamaal Wilkes (No. 52).
> 
> Quizá me pueda cierta fobia personal pero este grupo se le queda grande a Gasol. Me habría gustado ver antes ahí a Derek Fisher, a Michael Cooper, a Byron Scott y hasta a Kurt Rambis si me apuras.



O Divac.


----------



## Chispeante (17 Ago 2022)

No se ha hablando en este hilo acerca de la marcha de Nuñez al Ulm. No tiene sitio en el Madrid y si al final demuestra tener potencial, con minutos y cierta responsabilidad puede ser bueno para él la decisión que ha tomado. Suerte y ya iremos viendo.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> No se ha hablando en este hilo acerca de la marcha de Nuñez al Ulm. No tiene sitio en el Madrid y si al final demuestra tener potencial, con minutos y cierta responsabilidad puede ser bueno para él la decisión que ha tomado. Suerte y ya iremos viendo.



Llevas razón, yo creo que ha sido una pena porque potencial y calidad tiene se sobra.


----------



## Chispeante (17 Ago 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Llevas razón, yo creo que ha sido una pena porque potencial y calidad tiene se sobra.



Entre el Chacho, Alocén y si finalmente recuperamos al Campazzo, no tenía ningún sentido tenerle en la plantilla chupando banquillo. Una cesión a un equipo de la ACB hubiera sido lo deseable, pero por lo visto el chaval ya anda mirando las opciones NBA (un poco precipitado creo yo) y los alemanes le daban mucha más libertad en ese sentido.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Ago 2022)

Chispeante dijo:


> Entre el Chacho, Alocén y si finalmente recuperamos al Campazzo, no tenía ningún sentido tenerle en la plantilla chupando banquillo. Una cesión a un equipo de la ACB hubiera sido lo deseable, pero por lo visto el chaval ya anda mirando las opciones NBA (un poco precipitado creo yo) y los alemanes le daban mucha más libertad en ese sentido.



Alocén tiene para bastante con la lesión y no sabemos el nivel que pueda volver a alcanzar, Campazzo no va a venir y queda la incógnita de Williams Goss... así que creo que sí tenía opciones de jugar.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Ago 2022)

Se retira Ayón, un grande del lolaso.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (20 Ago 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Kobe Bryant, Wilt Chamberlain (No. 13), Elgin Baylor (No. 22), Gail Goodrich (No. 25), Magic Johnson (No. 32), Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (No. 33), Shaquille O’Neal (No. 34), James Worthy (No. 42), Jerry West (No. 44) and Jamaal Wilkes (No. 52).
> 
> Quizá me pueda cierta fobia personal pero este grupo se le queda grande a Gasol. Me habría gustado ver antes ahí a Derek Fisher, a Michael Cooper, a Byron Scott y hasta a Kurt Rambis si me apuras.



Desconocia que Byron Scott no tuviese retirada la camiseta, pero tambien opino que se lo mereceria mas que Gasol. De todos modos yo pienso que la camiseta se le deberia retirar solamente a unos pocos contados en toda la historia de la NBA en general. Y al final, se hace basicamente como otro elemento de marketing.

Gasol, un gran jugador, pero no como para retirarle la camiseta.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Le han retirado la camiseta a Gasol? Roto2


----------



## Woden (20 Ago 2022)

Mas blando que la mierda de pavo y los Lakers le retiran la puta camiseta. Lamentable.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Ago 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Mas blando que la mierda de pavo y los Lakers le retiran la puta camiseta. Lamentable.



A ver, los laquers son el farsa de allí. Es lógico que perpetren estas cutradas


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Ago 2022)

El Madrid tiene un cañón: Musa lo borda contra Francia


Musa, reciente fichaje del Real Madrid. se sale ante Francia y Nurkic ante Gobert. Bosnia gana en la prórroga y manda un serio aviso de cara al Eurobasket.




as.com





Ahora falta que lo demuestre de blanco.


----------



## spam (28 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> A ver, los laquers son el farsa de allí. Es lógico que perpetren estas cutradas



En Detroit no se la hubieran colgado, eso está claro...


----------



## artemis (28 Ago 2022)

spam dijo:


> En Detroit no se la hubieran colgado, eso está claro...



Ya han echado al traidor de CHUS MAteo?


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Ago 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Ya han echado al traidor de CHUS MAteo?



Dale un respirito... por lo pronto, hace nada, se folló a Jasikevicius y a la rata traidora.


----------



## spam (28 Ago 2022)

Eh tío, larga vida a Chusma. A ver si ficha de ayudante a un tal Pablo Laso, que dicen que promete...


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Ago 2022)

A por el Eurobasket... aunque va a ser muy, muy, myy difícil.


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (4 Sep 2022)

Primera derrota de la selección.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Sep 2022)

Como en los peores años en Grecia!!


----------



## Manero (6 Sep 2022)

Al médico que le dio el alta a Pablo Laso también lo echó Florentino del Madrid. Señorío!!!

Florentino no quiere a buenos profesionales en su club sino siervos sumisos que cumplan sus órdenes.


----------



## DRIDMA (7 Sep 2022)

Ya tenemos rival para octavos, será la Lituania de Valanciunas y Sabonis. 

Pd: Menudo fichajazo el de Musa.


----------



## DRIDMA (10 Sep 2022)

Se cumplen 50 años de uno de los mayores escándalos de la historia del deporte


Este sábado se cumplen 50 años de la histórica y controvertida victoria de la URSS ante Estados Unidos en los Juegos Olímpicos de Múnich 72 en el que hoy aún se sigue considerando




www.marca.com


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2022)

Pues en cuartos ya. No pensaba que con los jugadores que llevabamos pudiesen pasar la primera criba, pero a cojones parece que no nos gana nadie.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Sep 2022)

pues no seria un mal fichaje el Lorenzo Marrón este


----------



## DRIDMA (11 Sep 2022)

Campazzo es el hombre.


----------



## spam (11 Sep 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> pues no seria un mal fichaje el Lorenzo Marrón este



Muy de Lorenzo Moreno desde shequetito... siempre confié 

Hoy juega el primer partido de pretemporada nuestro Lolaso (perdón, ChusMaso  ), 20:30 vs Unicaca, retransmitido por RMTV. Quien pueda que lo vea y nos haga un resumen 

En otro orden de cosas... Deck 30 puntazos para eliminar a USA y clasificar a la final de Americup. El Facu, que aparte de aferrarse a cualquier franquicia NBA a cambio del chándal y poco más, se ve que tiene oferta de otro equipo europeo que le paga más que el Madrid (y el club retuvo via tanteo sus derechos en ACB pero no NBA), y por lo visto no se establecieron plazos de pago de lo que falta por abonar de su cláusula de salida hacia la NBA. Vamos, que se puede ir a un Fener de la vida e ir pagándonos, con la calma, hasta que se retire. Espero que no se llegue hasta ese punto porque sería el colmo del desprecio al club que te trajo a Europa, te puso en el mapa y te pagó como un crack hasta que te cansaste. Lo de este muchacho se me empieza a hacer bola. Que siga agitando toallas hasta los 34 y que vuelva ya siendo del montón para que lo fiche otro.


----------



## El chepa (11 Sep 2022)

Inmenso George Karl:


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2022)

España-Alemania y Polonia-Francia... si me lo dicen a principio del Eurobasket me meo de la risa.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Sep 2022)

Va a jugar Alocén este año o vais a fichar un nigga más para que no juegue ni un minuto?


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Sep 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Va a jugar Alocén este año o vais a fichar un nigga más para que no juegue ni un minuto?



A ver en el estado que vuelve.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (15 Sep 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> A ver en el estado que vuelve.



Estaba lesionado? Hostia, entonces me callo ... 

No miro casi nunca ACB, pero sí mire algún partido del Zaragoza para verle jugar y me acuerdo de que era muy muy bueno (aunque igual coincidí en alguno que lo hizo mejor de lo normal), pero de eso hace dos temporadas? Ya ni me acuerdo.


----------



## Woden (15 Sep 2022)

Se jodió el cruzado y pasó casi toda la temporada en blanco. A ver si puede volver y cómo.


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Sep 2022)

Pues nada, a por otra final, la más inesperada de los últimos años.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (19 Sep 2022)

Jamás volveré a dudar de la selección.


----------



## Woden (19 Sep 2022)

Increíble lo de estos tipos, nadie daba un duro por ellos y nos han cerrado a todos la boca.
Grandes.


----------



## The Replicant (24 Sep 2022)

bueno hoy empieza la era CHUSMASO  









Una ACB de oro


La Supercopa alza el telón de la temporada de clubes seis días después del éxito en el Eurobasket. Coosur Betis-Real Madrid y Barça-Joventut, en semifinales




as.com





taluecs


----------



## Woden (24 Sep 2022)

A ver qué tal la temporada.
Pienso que tenemos mejor equipo que el año pasado. Que pese a todo se llevó la liga contra pronóstico y a punto de llevarse también la euroliga.
A ver cómo lo gestiona Chus Mateo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Sep 2022)

joder, acabo de flipar con el equipazo que tiene el madrid, segun as












Coosur Real Betis vs Real Madrid: Puntos, rebotes y asistencias por jugador | Supercopa ACB 2022


Consulta todos los datos de rebotes, asistencias y otros datos del Coosur Real Betis vs Real Madrid individualizado por jugador en AS.com



resultados.as.com


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Sep 2022)

nuevos:

Henzonja, no sabia que lo habian fichado 2.03​​Eli Ndiaye, 2.04, 18 anyos​​Baba Miller, 2.11, 18 anyos <=========== alero espanyol de 2.11 ? ​​Dzanan Musa, 2.06​​Petr Cornelie, 2.11​​Sergio Rodriguez​​
18 jugadores?


----------



## The Replicant (24 Sep 2022)

buen partido, Musa una máquina, parece que lleve jugando toda la vida en el Madrid

esto tiene buena pinta, forza CHUSMASO


----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Sep 2022)

*BARCELONA*

3 Oriol Paulí 2,01​​*5 Sertaç Sanli 2,13*​​6 Jan Vesely 2,10​​8 Sergi Martínez 2,02​​10 Nikola Kalinic 2,02​​13 Tomas Satoransky 2,01​​20 Nico Laprovittola 1,90​​21 Álex Abrines 1,98​​22 Cory Higgins 1,96​​*23 Mike Tobey 2,13*​​31 Rokas Jokubaitis 1,93​​*33 Nikola Mirotic 2,08*​​46 James Nnaji (Inf.) 2,12​
ya no esta kalates en el barsa? Tampoco Oriola, ni Davis, ni Smiths. Y han fichado a Tobey









Los dos pívots que ficha el Barça para relevar a Davies y Smits


Movida en el Palau: el Barça ya tiene atados a dos pívot para relevar a Davies y Smits




www.culemania.com













El Barça se lanza a por un nuevo pívot tras la negativa de Davies


Brandon Davies no ha aceptado la oferta de renovación del Barça y su aspiración de marcharse a Milán está cerca. El club culé mira al futuro.



as.com













Oficial: El Fenerbahce ficha a Calathes


El Fenerbahce de Estambul anunció el fichaje por las próximas dos temporadas del base griego Nick Calathes, a quien le quedaba un año de contrato con el




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## The Replicant (25 Sep 2022)

hoy final con el basket Palancas, a ver que tal

habrá que parar a Laprovittola, creo que va a ser el principal problema, a ver que se inventa Chusmaso porque creo que Hanga es baja

taluecs


----------



## spam (25 Sep 2022)

Tenéis enlaces acestream para ver el partido? Se aceptan privis


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

he visto esta mañana un poco de la final de Londres 2012 y ahora estoy viendo al Madrid...no descubro nada,pero hay una diferencia muy evidente en la velocidad de movimientos entre los Chacho Rodriguez y Rudy de entonces y ahora...entonces eran jugadores muy muy top a nivel europeo y hoy estan para rellenar una rotacion sin pena ni gloria...

es jodido hacerse viejo


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2022)

spam dijo:


> Tenéis enlaces acestream para ver el partido? Se aceptan privis



Pues no, pero tampoco te estás perdiendo nada
Chusma Teo no se come el turrón


----------



## El chepa (25 Sep 2022)

Ya sé que es pretemporada, pero da hasta pena cómo está Llull, desastroso.


----------



## sociedadponzi (25 Sep 2022)

el madrid mas perdido que Marco en el dia d la madre


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

Mira que a mi Laprovittola no me convencia cuando estaba en el Madrid pero lo mismo tuve que ponerme las gafas o algo porque el tio es un dolor de cabeza…

y Musa desde luego tiene calidad,lo malo es que tiene 23 años y como salga excesivamente bueno durara poco aqui.


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mira que a mi Laprovittola no me convencia cuando estaba en el Madrid pero lo mismo tuve que ponerme las gafas o algo porque el tio es un dolor de cabeza…



Se llama Pablo Laso, para bien y para mal.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Bvena remontada 

19-2 de parcial


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Bvena remontada



ha entrado llull en ebullicion


----------



## Narwhal (25 Sep 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Ya sé que es pretemporada, pero da hasta pena cómo está Llull, desastroso.



Pues con los dos que acaba de meter tenemos cabra loca para rato otra vez. Capaz de lo mejor y lo peor. Pero cobrando siempre como el mejor.


----------



## sociedadponzi (25 Sep 2022)

es que el madrid ahora defiende, antes estaban de paseo


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

Vaya 3 triples del tiron ha metido “el increible”


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

4 faltas del Madrid en un minuto


----------



## Chispeante (25 Sep 2022)

El Madrid ya está en bonus...que cosa más curiosa


ApoloCreed dijo:


> 4 faltas del Madrid en un minuto



Esto le viene muy bien al equipo que necesita remontar.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Ha sonado bien eso de Rudy


----------



## sociedadponzi (25 Sep 2022)

se acabo la temporada y la carrera d rudy


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

no se puede ganar un final igualado con Llull en pista,bota bota y tirar de cualquier manera…

es que joder,lo comparas con la paciencia y la calma con la que lo maneja Laprovittola…que igual no la mete,pero intenta algo con sentido.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

Tavares ha debido entrenar como un bestia este verano,se ha sacado un tiro majo de 3-4 metros…


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

Es desesperante,15 segundos de posesion y que ataque taaaaaaan mal jugado…


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Mira que estaba viendo que se iban a tocar los cojones


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

Jugar con Tavares es un abuso,en la zona es como si yo me enfrento a niños de 10 años…

menos mal que de talento no va sobrado porque estaria en los Lakers hace tiempo


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

2' y todo sigue igval


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

Que bestia es Tavares,el solo es medio equipo

esto esta ganado


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

El tapón ha sido muy top


----------



## Suprimo (25 Sep 2022)

Menvda pvta mierda, para eso que no pidan tiempo


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (25 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pues musa ya tiene los mismos títulos que mirratic, no? Algo así era...


----------



## spam (25 Sep 2022)

Bueno, seguimos tocando chapa, aunque sea un trofeo de la galleta siempre será mejor ganarlo si la farsa está enfrente.

No me ha gustado el equipo en varias fases, me inquieta que el llullsistema no haya sido erradicado por chusMa, el tío no sabe jugar a otra cosa, es un agente del caos, algún mandarinazo le entra pero no compensa el alto riesgo de que le salga una pedrada como la mayor parte de las veces.
Mosquea también que Hezonja empiece contando tan poco, no sé si no estará empezando a hezonjear demasiado pronto y ya le están cogiendo la matrícula.

Musa, Deck y Edy son nuestro big 3, qué manera de arrastrar el nardo. Si le hubieran dado la bola en la última posesión a Musa y aclarado, no hubiéramos ido a la prórroga. Pero que la suba Llull y se la deje a Deck a 8-9 metros del aro con 6 segundos... qué podía salir mal???

La farsa ha dado poco miedo sin Higgins ni Mirotic, y aún así nos han llevado a la prórroga y durante mucho tiempo de partido lo tenían ganado. Que meritorios como Jokubaitis, Sanli (!!!), Tobey y sobre todo Lapro (siempre quedará en el debe de LOLaso que la versión de Lapro en el farsa sea TAN superior a la que jugó aquí) nos hayan tenido contra las cuerdas me intranquiliza, quiero achacarlo a que estamos en pretemporada.

Alguien sabe por cierto para cuánto tiene Hanga? Va a ser clave para dar relevos al Chacho en el 1 y mandar a Llulldan al fondo del banquillo.
Y lo de Rudy, a ver pero tenía pinta de necesitar tiempo de recuperación.
HALA MADRID, SALVE CHUSMASO!


----------



## Chichimango (25 Sep 2022)

La final ha estado de puta madre, ha tenido un poco de todo. Es importante empezar ganando para seguir comiéndole la moral al Barça.

Vendrán batallas de más enjundia, pero el primer chupito pal cuerpo. 

Hala Madrid, cabrones!


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

*El pulso lo gana Tavares*

La superioridad del pívot del Madrid es decisiva en la segunda parte y en la prórroga: 24 puntos, 12 rebotes, 5 tapones y 40 de valoración, récord. Laprovittola, 14 asistencias.


----------



## ApoloCreed (25 Sep 2022)

Con Tavares no hay una sola canasta fácil cerca del aro,lo que aporta este tío no lo reflejan los números...si además mete algunas en ataque apaga y vámonos.

Es como una versión actualizada de lo que era Roberto Dueñas en su día en el rival,en moreno y algo menos feo.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Sep 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Con Tavares no hay una sola canasta fácil cerca del aro,lo que aporta este tío no lo reflejan los números...si además mete algunas en ataque apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Es como una versión actualizada de lo que era Roberto Dueñas en su día en el rival,en moreno y algo menos feo.



Tuve la desgracia de sufrir como aficionado madridista a Roberto Dueñas y tengo la fortuna de disfrutar a Eddi Tavares.
Roberto Dueñas era en un baloncesto de mucho menos nivel fisico y tecnico un jugador diferencia porque como bien indicas, intimidaba muchisimo en defensa y en ataque, al no tener pivots minimamente fisicos, a veces anotaba no poco...

Pero Tavares le mejora en todo, yo creo que en la vida hizo Dueñas esas valoraciones, menos en finales. La movilidad de Tavares, la coordinacion, y la agilidad, es dificil de comparar con nadie en el viejo continente. Por otro lado, las ostias que recibe Tavares en aro rival no tiene nada que ver con lo rapido que iba Dueñas al tiro libre, tan es asi que la unica serie donde los arbitrajes fueron menos descaradamente procules le valieron al Madrid de Scariolo para ganarle la final de liga a Aito, que contaba como torre de su juego interior a, efectivamente, el fuenlabreño Roberto Dueñas.


----------



## artemis (25 Sep 2022)

Joder @Manero estos hijos de puta os han vuelto a humillar... El CHUS MAteo ha vuelto a sodomizaros a pesar de vuestras palancas, es el Saras ese el entrenador más humillado por el mandril?


----------



## spam (25 Sep 2022)

Edy es mucho mejor que Dueñas. Y encima es una garantía en los tiros libres. Y esos últimos tapones, cómo ha cerrado a Lapro en la última defensa... joder. Crema.


----------



## Manero (25 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Joder @Manero estos hijos de puta os han vuelto a humillar... El CHUS MAteo ha vuelto a sodomizaros a pesar de vuestras palancas, es el Saras ese el entrenador más humillado por el mandril?



Abre un hilo de "Walter Berry, crónica de una decadencia anunciada" a ver si obras el milagro y resucitas al Atlético de Basket. Así podrás forear de basket al mismo nivel del resto que si tenemos equipo.


----------



## artemis (26 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Abre un hilo de "Walter Berry, crónica de una decadencia anunciada" a ver si obras el milagro y resucitas al Atlético de Basket. Así podrás forear de basket al mismo nivel del resto que si tenemos equipo.



Eso es... que vaya saliendo la bilis, amego... poco a poco, que no se te quede dentro... lo de poderte sentar aún llevara unas semanas que el culo estos MHDP te lo han dejado en carne viva... has felicitado ya a @JimTonic ???


----------



## Erik morden (26 Sep 2022)

Manero dijo:


> Abre un hilo de "Walter Berry, crónica de una decadencia anunciada" a ver si obras el milagro y resucitas al Atlético de Basket. Así podrás forear de basket al mismo nivel del resto que si tenemos equipo.



Ese era muy weno, en la nba(creo que en los spurs, no hagas caso) era una máquina. 
Tenía un problema, defender era algo mágico. 
En ataque solo he visto a gervin, petrovic y Oscar. 
Lo de gervin en manresa solo lo he visto en Huesca (hall, Jackson) entre 2


----------



## The Replicant (26 Sep 2022)

tiene buena pinta el equipo este año, aunque me sigue faltando un base porque creo que el Chacho ya está para hacerle un homenaje y poca cosa más...

gran fichaje Musa, este MVP si que no va a salir rana como Lapro

la era CHUSMASO ha comenzado

taluecs


----------



## xilebo (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Manero (26 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Eso es... que vaya saliendo la bilis, amego... poco a poco, que no se te quede dentro... lo de poderte sentar aún llevara unas semanas que el culo estos MHDP te lo han dejado en carne viva... has felicitado ya a @JimTonic ???



¿Bilis por una Supercopa de basket que me he enterado que existía al ver tu mensaje? No hombre, la bilis la reservo para competiciones más importantes, de esas que en el museo del Atleti no hay trofeos.


----------



## Manero (26 Sep 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Ese era muy weno, en la nba(creo que en los spurs, no hagas caso) era una máquina.
> Tenía un problema, defender era algo mágico.
> En ataque solo he visto a gervin, petrovic y Oscar.
> Lo de gervin en manresa solo lo he visto en Huesca (hall, Jackson) entre 2



Me dio ayer por curiosear por Google sobre Walter Berry y el tío iba para estrella NBA pero acabo estrellado por su carácter problemático y por ser un vago. En su segundo año en la universidad ganó los principales premios individuales y de ahí a la NBA, donde tras varios conflictos con entrenadores acabó en Italia y de ahí lo fichó Gil. En España dejó récords de anotación que aún perduran pero no defendía un pimiento. Y luego fue varios años a Grecia rondando por diferentes equipos, también por Italia y Eslovenia para acabar su carrera en Venezuela.

Vamos el típico ejemplo de supercrack talentoso que por su mala cabeza nunca llegó a ser la estrella que pudo haber sido.


----------



## The Replicant (26 Sep 2022)

__





La arenga de Chus Mateo tras ganar al Barcelona: "¡Esto es el Real Madrid, el corazón de un equipo campeón!"


Chus Mateo, el sustituto de Pablo Laso en el banquillo del Real Madrid, realizó un discurso en el vestuario tras el triunfo de su equipo en la prórroga (89-83) ante el F.C. Barcelo




www.marca.com





_Cuando estamos jodidos nos ponemos a defender como hijos de puta y nos metemos en el partido _

CHUSMASO es mi pastor, nada me falta

taluecs


----------



## artemis (26 Sep 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cada uno defiende como lo que es... MHDP


----------



## xilebo (26 Sep 2022)

*Mateo: "El corazón del campeón se mantiene en nuestro equipo"*

El Real Madrid encadena su quinto trofeo de la Supercopa en el primer título sin Pablo Laso como entrenador desde la Liga de 2007.


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

*"Marcará una época en el Madrid"*

Musa debuta a lo grande en la Supercopa. Chus Mateo lo elogia. Título y 40 puntos, récord merengue en cualquier edición. “La gente de Yugoslavia tiene gran autodisciplina”.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Sep 2022)

hoy empieza la ACB, buen partido









Marc Gasol y Aíto García Reneses, regresos sonados ante el Madrid


El Madrid abre la Liga en Girona, que vuelve a la ACB 14 años después. Rudy Fernández, operado, y Adam Hanga, de baja varias semanas.




as.com


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Sep 2022)

Empezamos sin Rudy.


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2022)

Empezo el girona real madrid, con marc gasol titular y aito resenes en el banquillo


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2022)

*Marc se rinde al campeón*

Mario Hezonja fue decisivo con 23 puntos para que los de Chus Mateo consigan la primera victoria de la temporada en el campeonato.


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Sep 2022)

Muchos puntos encajados, pero bueno, lo que cuenta es empezar ganando.


----------



## The Replicant (29 Sep 2022)

buen partido ayer de Hezonja, es importante que este jugador se vaya integrando en el Chusmaso Team


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Sep 2022)

artemis dijo:


> Cada uno defiende como lo que es... MHDP



Algunos por muy hdp que sean y defiendan, pierden las finales.


----------



## spam (1 Oct 2022)

Un artículo interesante sobre el cansino caso Campazzo:









Oficialmente harto del caso Campazzo


No os hacéis una idea de la pereza y hartazgo que me da el tema Campazzo. Todo ello. La prensa y fanaticada argentina NBA fan-lover viralizando hasta el más vago rumor sobre el supuesto interés de …




karusito.com







> *Oficialmente harto del caso Campazzo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ya dije varias páginas atrás, pienso igual. Con el equipo que tenemos ahora, obviamente aportaría pero no es imprescindible; y tal como está de emperrado en quedarse en la NBA a cualquier precio, casi prefiero que consiga otro contrato limosna para seguir agitando toallas hasta los 34 y que vuelva siendo del montón para que lo fiche otro, antes que pagarle un puto dineral a alguien que viene aquí solo porque no le ha salido nada mejor.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Oct 2022)

Pues sería una gran deslealtad.


----------



## Erik morden (4 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Un artículo interesante sobre el cansino caso Campazzo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se juega una pensión de por vida si juega este año


----------



## Phoenician (5 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Pues sería una gran deslealtad.



No creo que vaya al Partizan. No pagan mucho allí. Más bien el representante quiere que el Madrid pique y le haga un plurianual por mucha pasta para terminar de pagar lo que tiene pendiente. 

Tranquilidad. Si quiere que se vaya un añito al Partizan que no son rivales.


----------



## Woden (5 Oct 2022)

Pero campazzo aun debe pasta al Madrid, no?


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Oct 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Pero campazzo aun debe pasta al Madrid, no?



Sí, y mucha. Tenía 6 millones de claúsula, pero el Madrid no le puso plazos, otra gilipollez, y puede pagar en cómodas mensualidades lo que le salga del cipote. Supongo que lo harían para ganarse al jugador y que en caso de salir de la NBA volviese con el rabo entre las patas, como le pasó a Deck, ya que sólo consiguieron un derecho de tanteo si regresaba a Europa.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Oct 2022)

Arranca la Euroliga. Panathinaikos-R. Madrid.


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Arranca la Euroliga. Panathinaikos-R. Madrid.



Qué mejor manera de empezar que con uno de los 4 equipos más laureados.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Oct 2022)

en principio nos los tenemos que comer con patatas









Panathinaikos Athens Roster | EuroLeague | Euroleague Basketball


The official EuroLeague page for Panathinaikos Athens. Click to purchase tickets and merchandise, check out the team profile, players, stats, roster and more.




www.euroleaguebasketball.net





taluecs


----------



## xilebo (6 Oct 2022)

*Así es la oferta del Real Madrid a Campazzo: duración, salario...*

El jugador abre la puerta. El club blanco, que puede igualar cualquier oferta que reciba, le ofrece reactivar el contrato anterior: tres años y más de tres millones brutos. No hay acuerdo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Oct 2022)

horroroso partido, se gano por la minima


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Oct 2022)

Mandarinazo.


----------



## spam (7 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Mandarinazo.



Qué ganas de que se vaya a dar de comer a los patos en el parque... traerán a Facu y aún encontrarán minutos para que se tire sus mandarinas y le dé parciales al rival.

Está envejeciendo peor que Navarro.


----------



## feps (7 Oct 2022)

El Madrid de baloncesto necesita un relevo generacional. Hay jugadores que no están para disputar más de 7 minutos por partido, en el mejor de los casos. Fue un mal precedente que Felipe se marchara con 40 años, cuando con 37 ya era irrelevante.

Y Campazzo que se vaya a tomar por culo. El Madrid no debe arrastrarse por ningún jugador. Ya lo hizo con Mbappé en fútbol y mirad cómo salió la jugada.


----------



## Ulises 33 (8 Oct 2022)

En baloncesto igual que en fútbol, siempre todo más, al final este va a ser el ADN del aficionado del Madrid.


----------



## The Replicant (8 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Está envejeciendo peor que Navarro.



joder, tampoco te pases


----------



## spam (8 Oct 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> En baloncesto igual que en fútbol, siempre todo más, al final este va a ser el ADN del aficionado del Madrid.



Al contrario, casi todo está no bien, sino excelente, y por eso chirrían más las pocas cosas que no están al nivel del resto. Y ello aplica a las dos disciplinas.


----------



## spam (13 Oct 2022)

Pues parece que Facu va a conseguir su propósito de permanecer en la NBA. Lukita le ha echado un capote y los Mavs le darán chándal y un sitio en el extremo del banquillo con las toallas a mano.

Y yo creo que es un buen desenlace también para nosotros, que tenemos generadores con balón en otras posiciones y material de sobra para apañarnos al 1 entre Chacho, Hanga, NWG y Alocén cuando se recuperen, así que esta temporada irá bien para ver cuál(es) de ellos sigue el año que viene, y en verano replantearse si vale la pena volver a negociar con el Facu u olvidarse de él y apostar por algún otro top.

A todo esto, ha pasado desapercibido pero esta tarde en Euroliga jugamos con la farsa.


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Pues parece que Facu va a conseguir su propósito de permanecer en la NBA. Lukita le ha echado un capote y los Mavs le darán chándal y un sitio en el extremo del banquillo con las toallas a mano.
> 
> Y yo creo que es un buen desenlace también para nosotros, que tenemos generadores con balón en otras posiciones y material de sobra para apañarnos al 1 entre Chacho, Hanga, NWG y Alocén cuando se recuperen, así que esta temporada irá bien para ver cuál(es) de ellos sigue el año que viene, y en verano replantearse si vale la pena volver a negociar con el Facu u olvidarse de él y apostar por algún otro top.
> 
> A todo esto, ha pasado desapercibido pero esta tarde en Euroliga jugamos con la farsa.



Cierto, otro Clásico contra el Palancalona de la rata, que hoy no estará, a ver si hay suerte y se repite la historia de la Supercopa.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Oct 2022)

chacho no

llull no

veamos musa


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Oct 2022)

el banquillo del madrid yo no se si le quedara grande


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Oct 2022)

creo que este entrenador no vale

el.mejor equipo de la euroliga y mierda de juego


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Oct 2022)

40-30 y gracias, descanso


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Oct 2022)

que desastre de equipo


----------



## xilebo (13 Oct 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> que desastre de equipo



Ultimo cuarto ya, va a caer la primera derrota del madrid...


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ultimo cuarto ya, va a caer la primera derrota del madrid...



pero si es un desastre, parece una verbena de jugadores paca y palla, cada uno va a la suya a aprovechar sus segundos de balon

con el enttrenador ni se sientan


----------



## Suprimo (13 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ultimo cuarto ya, va a caer la primera derrota del madrid...



Es que les están pasando por encima, albergo algo de esperanza


----------



## Suprimo (13 Oct 2022)

Con Llull te tienes que de reir ya


----------



## Suprimo (13 Oct 2022)

Los del Barsa van con lo jvsto sobre los hombros para no irse cagando encima

PD Lo dicho, felicidades a Llull


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Oct 2022)

el madrid tiene 2 equipos y ni se lo toma en serio. estos partidos no valen una mierda

con 13 segundos de margen, esto era una penetracion d musa con falta de toda la vida, o tiro d herzonja , no una mandarina, venga a cagar


----------



## xilebo (13 Oct 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Es que les están pasando por encima, albergo algo de esperanza



Pues lo ha clavao, si el triple de llul entra, gana el madrid


----------



## MC33 (13 Oct 2022)

La decadencia de Llull va a ser de las de flipar, y jugando minutadlas y todas las bolas calientes


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Oct 2022)

el caso que seguimos sin base. el chacho esta para partido homenaje

hace de base deck.... total, pa acabar con una mandarina no necesitas base

en fin, es poco serio, no parece balonecsto


----------



## spam (13 Oct 2022)

Me alegro de haberme perdido el partido, por lo que leo se ha hecho basket de calidac y el llullsistema para los finales de partido sigue vigente... Lolaso vive, la lucha sigue!



MC33 dijo:


> La decadencia de Llull va a ser de las de flipar, y jugando minutadlas y todas las bolas calientes



Sí, vamos, nos salva que el tío está en su cénit, porque cuando empiece a decaer...


----------



## MC33 (13 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Me alegro de haberme perdido el partido, por lo que leo se ha hecho basket de calidac y el llullsistema para los finales de partido sigue vigente... Lolaso vive, la lucha sigue!
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, vamos, nos salva que el tío está en su cénit, porque cuando empiece a decaer...



Acaso he dicho que no esté ya en plena decadencia tontolaba?


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Oct 2022)

Al final veo a Hanga de base, como en la final ACB.


----------



## spam (14 Oct 2022)

MC33 dijo:


> Acaso he dicho que no esté ya en plena decadencia tontolaba?



Léete tu propia frase y nos lo cuentas, hamijo... lo que la naturaleza no da, Burbuja no lo presta.


----------



## MC33 (14 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Léete tu propia frase y nos lo cuentas, hamijo... lo que la naturaleza no da, Burbuja no lo presta.



Quizá no sabes leer, no te culpo algunos dais para lo que dais.


----------



## The Replicant (14 Oct 2022)

hay que dejar ganar al Farça estos partidos intrascendentes para que se confien, y después derroerlos en las finales

taluecs


----------



## spam (14 Oct 2022)

En el fondo no sé de qué nos sorprendemos. Se ha fichado sangre nueva y que sería ilusionante con cualquier otro entrenador, pero las inercias de vestuario no van a cambiar si se renueva a las momias y el entrenador es el miniyo de Lolaso. Llullsistema y qué puede salir mal, y con lo que nos ha dado y tal. Pues si ChusMa decide vincular su destino al de Llulldan se está poniendo buena piedra al cuello, pero él verá.

Habría que llamar a Scariolo a ver con qué conjuro consiguió que Llull se perdiera el Eurobasket. O directamente, traer a Rudiger a algún entrenamiento a que marque a Llulldan y le haga sentir el África... porque desde luego, el día que se retire va a haber que celebrarlo como otro título. Es una pena que siga haciéndose y haciéndonos tanto daño. Y que nadie se lo haga ver.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Pues parece que Facu va a conseguir su propósito de permanecer en la NBA. Lukita le ha echado un capote y los Mavs le darán chándal y un sitio en el extremo del banquillo con las toallas a mano.











El motivo oculto por el que Campazzo sigue en la NBA: una pensión vitalicia


Facundo Campazzo, al quedarse en la NBA por tercera temporada, adquiere el derecho a tener una pensión vitalicia cortesía de la liga.




okdiario.com


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> El motivo oculto por el que Campazzo sigue en la NBA: una pensión vitalicia
> 
> 
> Facundo Campazzo, al quedarse en la NBA por tercera temporada, adquiere el derecho a tener una pensión vitalicia cortesía de la liga.
> ...



Eso y la obsesión de los argentinos por el basket useño. Ayón ya lo intentó cuando salió del Madrid, además de par estar cerca de sus hijis, pero él no tuvo suerte y se quedò sin pensión.


----------



## spam (15 Oct 2022)

Lo de la pensión siempre es nombrado como otro argumento para agarrarse como garrapatas a la liga, aunque la cuantía de ésta es bastante exigua comparando con los contratos que firman durante su carrera; claro que los que se aferran suelen ser los jugadores de ese escalafón en el que se encuentra el Facu a su pesar, jugadores de contrato mínimo, sin garantizar, año a año o aún más corto, y para completar plantillas.

Yo lo que había leído a otros insiders es que tenía contratos publicitarios que le condicionaban mucho a quedarse. Sería un motivo más lógico a corto plazo, habida cuenta que aún tiene alrededor de la mitad de la cláusula por pagar. En cualquier caso, es de agradecer que el culebrón se haya resuelto rápido y no haya que volver sobre este tema hasta la planificación de la próxima temporada.

Por cierto, el pavo al que yo había citado ha borrado sus comentarios anteriores o es cosa mía? No aparecen las citas que escribí.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> aunque la cuantía de ésta es bastante exigua



_que hace llegar cantidades anuales desde los *60.000 euros* a los 200.000 en los jugadores de mayor calado en cuanto a experiencia y años en competición._

ya me gustaria a mi pillar una pensión vitalicia de éstas


----------



## spam (15 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> _que hace llegar cantidades anuales desde los *60.000 euros* a los 200.000 en los jugadores de mayor calado en cuanto a experiencia y años en competición._
> 
> ya me gustaria a mi pillar una pensión vitalicia de éstas



Invirtiendo correctamente el pastizal que has amasado durante tu carrera la tendrías aún mayor.
Pero claro, si firmas una cláusula de 6 millones y te vas al año siguiente, te aferras con uñas y dientes a contratos mínimos, etc... más vale que te garanticen una pensión para no quedarte en la calle el día de mañana.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Oct 2022)

El As dice que van a fichar a Evans del Betis. Cortarán a NW Goss???


----------



## spam (15 Oct 2022)

Va en serio lo de Shannon Evans???


----------



## xilebo (15 Oct 2022)

spam dijo:


> Va en serio lo de Shannon Evans???



Parece que si....


*El Madrid, cerca de fichar a Evans*

El equipo blanco estaría a un paso de cerrar a Shannon Evans (28 años y 1,85 m), según David Camps (Onda Cero). Actualmente juega en el Betis.


----------



## Woden (15 Oct 2022)

sería una noticia cojonuda. Que espero limitaria enormemente las minutadas y mandarinas de Llull.


----------



## DRIDMA (15 Oct 2022)

Parece que es humo.


----------



## spam (16 Oct 2022)

Eso es, parece que alguien se ha tirado a la piscina antes de tiempo con este scoop. Ojo, no dudo que le hayan seguido y pueda haber habido tanteos con el jugador y su entorno. Y ojo que lo del Facu no está firmado todavía.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (16 Oct 2022)

alguien tiene enlace al hilo para descojonarse del barcelona?


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Oct 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> alguien tiene enlace al hilo para descojonarse del barcelona?



Hay una cosa maravillosa que se llama "buscador".


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid despega a tiempo*

El Joventut planta cara en la primera parte, en la que llegó a vencer 41-50; pero no resiste el tirón blanco de la segunda: 51-29. Musa, Hezonja y Deck crecen con el equipo.


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Oct 2022)

Segunda derrota en Euroliga.


----------



## xilebo (21 Oct 2022)

*La chistera del Chacho*

El base da 8 asistencias y es clave para romper el atasco ofensivo del Madrid. Partido muy completo de Deck. El Estrella Roja se puso 59-54. Vildoza vuelve con ganas.


----------



## Phoenician (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La chistera del Chacho*
> 
> El base da 8 asistencias y es clave para romper el atasco ofensivo del Madrid. Partido muy completo de Deck. El Estrella Roja se puso 59-54. Vildoza vuelve con ganas.



Y todo ello a pesar de que nos pitó Ann(timadridista) Phanter


----------



## DRIDMA (22 Oct 2022)

Luego llegó eso de dejarnos tirados para irse a la NBA, pero bueno, se partió la cara por el Madrid y se le perdona aquella traición.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

*Laso: "¿Creéis que quité a Heurtel por salir una noche?"*

El vitoriano habla de su carrera y su salida del Real Madrid y explica que la opción del Estrella Roja le sorprendió porque no hubo llamadas directas. Después trascendió el interés.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Oct 2022)

¿Por qué el Real Madrid no despega? El tiempo corre en contra de su entrenador


El Real Madrid perdió en Vitoria algo más importante que un partido y la oportunidad de situarse líder de la Liga ACB, algo baladí en este incipiente inicio de temporada. Perdió cr




www.marca.com





Bueno, es cierto que han llegado las derrotas antes de lo esperaro, pero han sido por escasos puntos además de que los nuevos se tienen que terminar de acoplar. Demos un poco de confianza, coño.


----------



## The Replicant (25 Oct 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> ¿Por qué el Real Madrid no despega? El tiempo corre en contra de su entrenador
> 
> 
> El Real Madrid perdió en Vitoria algo más importante que un partido y la oportunidad de situarse líder de la Liga ACB, algo baladí en este incipiente inicio de temporada. Perdió cr
> ...



ya empieza el apocalipsis cuando vamos 4 ganados y 1 perdido, exactamente igual que los otros tres de arriba  

hay que matar a estos hijosdeputa de la prensa


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

*Buenas y malas noticias para el Real Madrid*

Los blancos, con un balance de 2-2 en la Euroliga, reciben este jueves a la Virtus de Scariolo. Chus Mateo trabajó durante seis temporadas con el seleccionador.


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

*Madrid-Scariolo: la historia sigue*

El Real y la Virtus se vuelven a cruzar 20 años después. La última vez que el seleccionador se midió con el Real fue en 2014. Chus Mateo fue su ayudante durante seis cursos.


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Oct 2022)

mucho gominolo para el aun ocupante del banquillo del madrid

por cierto que hace gominolo poniendonos los cuernos ?


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Oct 2022)

a ver si pierden de paliza y florentino toma ya cartas en el asunto porque dan pena y dolor


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Oct 2022)

0 puntos y valoración negativa de los dos bases. Sin dirección de equipo poco vamos a ganar esta temporada.


----------



## spam (27 Oct 2022)

A chusMa le queda MUY grande este traje... Paco Redondo ya ya ya!!!


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

*El Madrid se carga de dudas*

La Virtus Bolonia, que no había pasado de 66 puntos en las cuatro primeras jornadas, anota 95 en el WiZink y se lleva la victoria. Los bases blancos, a cero. Deck, 28. Gran ovación a Scariolo.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *El Madrid se carga de dudas*
> 
> La Virtus Bolonia, que no había pasado de 66 puntos en las cuatro primeras jornadas, anota 95 en el WiZink y se lleva la victoria. Los bases blancos, a cero. Deck, 28. Gran ovación a Scariolo.



este año la Euroliga va a ser dura de cojones, joder es que el más tonto hace relojes, Virtus cuenta con Lundberg, Hackett, TEODOSIC  ,

Nos falta un base como el comer


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> este año la Euroliga va a ser dura de cojones, joder es que el más tonto hace relojes, Virtus cuenta con Lundberg, Hackett, TEODOSIC  ,
> 
> Nos falta un base como el comer



O dos


----------



## The Replicant (4 Nov 2022)

que fichajazo hemos hecho con Musa, partidazo ayer en Milan
Hezonja también muy bien

si tuviéramos un base decente se vendrian cositas, pero veo dificil por no decir imposible este año entrar en la Final Four, hay más nivel que nunca


----------



## feps (4 Nov 2022)

A final de temporada, el Madrid de baloncesto necesita hacer una limpia muy importante. Tiene a unos cuantos jugadores cerca de los 40 años, y están ya para pocos minutos. Necesita una renovación profunda, como se ha hecho en la sección de fútbol. En junio también habrá que hacer balance de la labor de Chus Mateo, y decidir si realmente está capacitado para dirigir un transatlántico.


----------



## El chepa (4 Nov 2022)

Veo cierto pesimismo por aquí. Creo que tenemos una plantilla muy larga y de altísimo nivel, "sólo" falla en el puesto de base, Llull ayer volvió a salir en los minutos finales con desastrosos resultados... Tremendo Musa, lo encorvado y endeble que parece y la calidad que tiene.


----------



## feps (4 Nov 2022)

El chepa dijo:


> Veo cierto pesimismo por aquí. Creo que tenemos una plantilla muy larga y de altísimo nivel, "sólo" falla en el puesto de base, Llull ayer volvió a salir en los minutos finales con desastrosos resultados... Tremendo Musa, lo encorvado y endeble que parece y la calidad que tiene.



A mí sólo me salen siete jugadores top que no tengan un carro de años. Da para luchar por los títulos pero hace falta una limpia como el comer.


----------



## DRIDMA (4 Nov 2022)

Lío y amenaza del Panathinaikos por el arbitraje contra el Partizán


El equipo ateniense perdió su cuarto partido seguido en Europa. Se arrojaron objetos a la pista y se habló de una queja formal por el arbitraje.




as.com





Les están dando de su propia medicina y no les gusta!!!!


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Nov 2022)

nuevo ridiculo, a ver si echan al ocupa de una vez


----------



## Chichimango (6 Nov 2022)

Lo de hoy es un poco cantoso... ¿No le estarán haciendo la cama al ChusMa?


----------



## artemis (6 Nov 2022)

@spam CHUSMAteo se están luciendo


----------



## DRIDMA (8 Nov 2022)

Dwight Howard encuentra un acomodo fuera de la NBA


Nuevo destino para Dwight Howard, uno de los grandes veteranos de la NBA no retirados que se encontraba sin equipo. Se marcha a Taiwán.




as.com





Para darle descanso a Tavares nos hubiese venido de lujo.


----------



## sociedadponzi (10 Nov 2022)

despues de la mandarina de Llull al descanso tenemos mandarinas para 6 meses mas


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Nov 2022)

Conflicto de intereses de Micic, Ataman y el Efes en el Serbia-Turquía


Serbia no tendrá consigo a Micic, MVP de la Final Four de la Euroliga. Ataman ha movido hilos para que se centre en el Efes y no le afecte a Turquía.




as.com





Qué cabronazo Atamán!!


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Nov 2022)

Qué opináis??? Yo creo que Sabonis tiene calidad como para estar en el primer quinteto.


----------



## cebollo (14 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Qué opináis??? Yo creo que Sabonis tiene calidad como para estar en el primer quinteto.



No está mal pero no está perfecto, el segundo quinteto no tiene base. 
Podría estar Jokic en el primero por Gasol. 
Por calidad Doncic tiene que estar en el primero pero sería un buen base para el segundo.


----------



## DRIDMA (14 Nov 2022)

cebollo dijo:


> No está mal pero no está perfecto, el segundo quinteto no tiene base.
> Podría estar Jokic en el primero por Gasol.
> Por calidad Doncic tiene que estar en el primero pero sería un buen base para el segundo.



Petrovic puede valer como base, perfectamente.


----------



## DRIDMA (17 Nov 2022)

Jasikevicius manda a los vestuarios a Kalinic en mitad del partido


El entrenador del Barça y el serbio tuvieron un roce durante un tiempo muerto en el tercer cuarto del encuentro ante el Anadolu Efes.




as.com





Joder, pues que se venga al Madrid.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Jasikevicius manda a los vestuarios a Kalinic en mitad del partido
> 
> 
> El entrenador del Barça y el serbio tuvieron un roce durante un tiempo muerto en el tercer cuarto del encuentro ante el Anadolu Efes.
> ...



Jasikevicius haciendo hamijos, me nutre

Ademas hemos ganado al Alba, jornada redonda


----------



## The Replicant (18 Nov 2022)

pues muy buen partido ayer frente al Alba, que está claro que son una banda, pero el encuentro dejó notas muy positivas:

Regreso de NGW que dejó buenas sensaciones y el primer buen partido del Chacho desde su regreso, si conseguimos apuntalar el puesto de base tenemos mucho ganado, ahi es donde estabamos cojeando.

Tambiém muy buenos minutos del chaval N diaye, tiene pinta de ser el nuevo Garuba por su energía e intensidad, promete.


----------



## DRIDMA (18 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> pues muy buen partido ayer frente al Alba, que está claro que son una banda, pero el encuentro dejó notas muy positivas:
> 
> Regreso de NGW que dejó buenas sensaciones y el primer buen partido del Chacho desde su regreso, si conseguimos apuntalar el puesto de base tenemos mucho ganado, ahi es donde estabamos cojeando.
> 
> Tambiém muy buenos minutos del chaval N diaye, tiene pinta de ser el nuevo Garuba por su energía e intensidad, promete.



Ya lo avisé, el Chacho estaba en la mierda físicamente e iba a tardar en coger la dinámica del grupo. Esperemos que ya esté a velocidad de crucero y con NGW podemos una terna de bases decentes, cosa que con Llull no se podía.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Nov 2022)

El Madrid ruge en el Palacio


Los blancos destrozan al UCAM Murcia. En el minuto 18 iban 52-18 y 80 a -1 en valoración. Poirier, a gran nivel. Bien Abalde y Ndiaye. Regresa Causeur.




as.com





entrenamiento con público con el UCAM, no ha jugado el Chacho, supongo que lo reserva pues la semana que viene hay doble jornada de euroliga, el martes contra el Violencia


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Nov 2022)

Hoy visita el Palacio el gran Obradovic con su Partizan.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Nov 2022)

Victoria contra el Partizan, aunque encajar 92 puntos habla mal de nuestra defensa.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Nov 2022)

Pues ya van 5 victorias seguidas en Uropa, terceros delante del Barcelona. Imagino que todo el antimadridismo que hacia sangre cuando el bache de resultdos estara una temporadita callada....


----------



## The Replicant (25 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pues ya van 5 victorias seguidas en Uropa, terceros delante del Barcelona. Imagino que todo el antimadridismo que hacia sangre cuando el bache de resultdos estara una temporadita callada....



las ratas siempre están esperando un tropiezo para salir de su madriguera...

este año tenemos un equipazo, lo que pasa es que la Euroliga está más cara que nunca, el más tonto hace relojes. Creo que hemos acertado de lleno con los fichajes, Musa va a marcar una época, Hezonja está cumpliendo y creo que va a ir a más, Cornelie me ha sorprendido gratamente, incluso el chaval N dyiaye está dando muy buenos minutos.

En ACB el rival es el Farça como siempre, sobre todo si recuperan a Mirotic . Esperemos que Jasikevicius siga haciendo amigos, de momento ya envió a Kalinic al vestuario un dia en pleno partido...


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (25 Nov 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> las ratas siempre están esperando un tropiezo para salir de su madriguera...
> 
> este año tenemos un equipazo, lo que pasa es que la Euroliga está más cara que nunca, el más tonto hace relojes. Creo que hemos acertado de lleno con los fichajes, Musa va a marcar una época, Hezonja está cumpliendo y creo que va a ir a más, Cornelie me ha sorprendido gratamente, incluso el chaval N dyiaye está dando muy buenos minutos.
> 
> En ACB el rival es el Farça como siempre, sobre todo si recuperan a Mirotic . Esperemos que Jasikevicius siga haciendo amigos, de momento ya envió a Kalinic al vestuario un dia en pleno partido...



A mi no deja de dorprenderme el nivel de odio de los haters. Na mas entrar mateo, gana la supercopa al barcrlona y se lavtuvieron que envainar, cuando perdio ...que? 3 ,4 partidos? Que si crisis, que si no es entrenador pal madrid, blablabla... a ver si a final de año no se hinchan a comer mierda y tirnen que acabar celebrando que la euroliga la gana un moro porque la liga vuelve a ser del madrid y el barcelona se vuelve a estrellar, y a ver que argumentan


----------



## sociedadponzi (25 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Victoria contra el Partizan, aunque encajar 92 puntos habla mal de nuestra defensa.



el madrid encajo 40 en el primer cuarto


----------



## DRIDMA (28 Nov 2022)

Golpazo de los Mavericks: fichan a Kemba Walker y echan a Facu Campazzo


Los Mavericks se mueven en el mercado ante su mala racha de resultados y sus problemas para rodear bien a Luka Doncic. El elegido es Kemba Walker.




as.com





A ver qué hace ahora.


----------



## The Replicant (28 Nov 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Golpazo de los Mavericks: fichan a Kemba Walker y echan a Facu Campazzo
> 
> 
> Los Mavericks se mueven en el mercado ante su mala racha de resultados y sus problemas para rodear bien a Luka Doncic. El elegido es Kemba Walker.
> ...



pues mira, ahora casi que le pueden dar por el culo


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (30 Nov 2022)

Se va miguel angel martin, aunque casi toda su carrera importante fue en el estudiantes sonada fue en su temporada en el madridvla anecdota con arlauckas que prueba que el banquillo blanco puede devorar a cualquier buen twcnico.









Fallece Miguel Ángel Martín, mítico entrenador del Estudiantes y del Madrid


'El Cura' ha muerto este miércoles a los 73 años por culpa de un cáncer. Llevó a los colegiales a la Final Four de 1992.




as.com


----------



## Chispeante (30 Nov 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Se va miguel angel martin, aunque casi toda su carrera importante fue en el estudiantes sonada fue en su temporada en el madridvla anecdota con arlauckas que prueba que el banquillo blanco puede devorar a cualquier buen twcnico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No ya por su paso por el Madrid, pero por si la época que representa y los buenos recuerdos que tengo de aquellos años, siento sincera pena por esta muerte,como la de meses atrás por la de Imbroda.

_Sit tibi terra levis.._


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Nov 2022)

Dep.


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Dic 2022)

El Milán niega un acuerdo con Campazzo


Según Basket News, Facundo Campazzo estaría muy cerca firmar con el Milán de Ettore Messina. El Real Madrid puede igualar la oferta.




as.com




Pedazo de zopenco. Con lo bien que se ha portado el Madrid con él.


----------



## The Replicant (2 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> El Milán niega un acuerdo con Campazzo
> 
> 
> Según Basket News, Facundo Campazzo estaría muy cerca firmar con el Milán de Ettore Messina. El Real Madrid puede igualar la oferta.
> ...



el Milan necesita un base como el comer, estan en la mierda


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (2 Dic 2022)

Pues el Madrid gana en Turquia. El antimadridismo a la cueva una semana mas....


----------



## sociedadponzi (2 Dic 2022)

El Fenerbahce reconoce que quiso a Campazzo pero todos los caminos conducen al Real Madrid


El Real Madrid visita al Fenerbahce este viernes en un duelo entre dos de los equipos que el pasado verano pujaron por Facundo Campazzo en caso de que no encontrara sitio en la NBA




www.marca.com


----------



## The Replicant (3 Dic 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Pues el Madrid gana en Turquia. El antimadridismo a la cueva una semana mas....



nos hemos cargado al lider en su campo y ya vamos segundos, a mamarla haters...


----------



## DRIDMA (3 Dic 2022)

33 años sin Fernando.


----------



## The Replicant (4 Dic 2022)

6/6 en triples de Musa frente al Valencia, que puta máquina


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Dic 2022)

Protesta oficial del Barcelona por los arbitrajes en la Liga


Según el periodista Marc Mundet, el equipo azulgrana ha presentado una queja oficial ante la Liga ACB. Ha sufrido ya tres derrotas en diez partidos.




as.com





No me jodas, el equipo más favorecido por los árbitros desde que se creó la ACB se pone a protestar!!! Con Mirotic recibiendo faltas hasta por soplarle!!!


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Dic 2022)

Las claves de la negociación entre Campazzo y el Real Madrid: su vuelta ahora no es imposible, pero casi...


En las próximas horas, días a lo sumo, se resolverá el futuro inmediato de Facundo Campazzo, sin equipo desde que fue cortado por los Mavericks el pasado 28 de noviembre y ningún e




www.marca.com





Buen artículo donde queda bien explicadas las posibles salidas que tiene Campazzo.


----------



## Chispeante (5 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Las claves de la negociación entre Campazzo y el Real Madrid: su vuelta ahora no es imposible, pero casi...
> 
> 
> En las próximas horas, días a lo sumo, se resolverá el futuro inmediato de Facundo Campazzo, sin equipo desde que fue cortado por los Mavericks el pasado 28 de noviembre y ningún e
> ...



Cero ilusión la vuelta de Campazzo. Ya sé que en los negocios lo emocional no cuenta y que agravios pasados no deben tenerse en cuenta si al final las cuentas salen. Pero coño, que es el PUTO REAL MADRID, y no podemos ser unos perritos falderos babeando por mucho que un base de primer nivel nos remate la plantilla. 

Es una cuestión de imagen, de transmitir un mensaje de seriedad y de hacerse valer más que cualquier jugador. Y encima un jugador que nos debe unos buenos dineros y que no te garantiza el nivel que tenía cuando se fue. Lo de Deck ha salido bien (otro que también...) pero no sabemos que tal va a ver ir el Facu después de dos años y medio de aventura americana.


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## DRIDMA (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (8 Dic 2022)

vaya triplazo d james, para forzar la prorroga, y van 4 x lo menos


----------



## sociedadponzi (8 Dic 2022)

vaya partido ha perdido el madrid por falta de cabeza otra vez

primero gana de 4 a 6 segundos y tavares le da un 3 mas 1 a james -> prorroga 

despues pierden de uno con balon para monaco y 22 segundos y le dejan agotar posesion sin hacer falta 

en fin, alguien al mando?


----------



## xilebo (8 Dic 2022)

*El Mónaco frena la racha del Madrid en la prórroga*

Los de Sasa Obradovic se impusieron en el tiempo extra gracias a una gran actuación de Mike James, cortando así seis victorias consecutivas de los blancos en Euroliga.


----------



## sociedadponzi (9 Dic 2022)

Jordan Loyd, con la nariz rota pero sin daños cerebrales


Jordan Loyd, que tuvo que ser retirado en camilla a unos segundos del final del tiempo regular del Real Madrid-AS Mónaco de Euroliga de este jueves, sufre una fractura




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Chispeante (11 Dic 2022)

Muere Imanol Rementería, exjugador del Estudiantes entre 1983 y 1989
A muchos no os dirá nada si nombre, pero los que fuimos aficionados al baloncesto en los 80-90 si que le tenemos en el recuerdo. Sin ser una estrella era de los habituales, un fajador de la zona de los de antes.

Sit tibi terra levis...


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Dic 2022)

otro noqueado por los pivots del madrid


----------



## sociedadponzi (15 Dic 2022)

aparte del arbitraje casero, el madrid no ilusiona nada


----------



## Phoenician (16 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


>



El Madrid no iguala la oferta, me parece lo mejor por un jugador bajito y semi-acabado para el Basket. Que pague la deuda.

Parece que cobra 1.8 netos este año no? Con 100K se puede vivir perfectamente, pero vamos a ser magnánimos y que pague 1.6 ahora y otro millón el año que viene. 

Y a su representante decirle: qué mirás, bobo! Jajajaja!


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> El Madrid no iguala la oferta, me parece lo mejor por un jugador bajito y semi-acabado para el Basket. Que pague la deuda.
> 
> Parece que cobra 1.8 netos este año no? Con 100K se puede vivir perfectamente, pero vamos a ser magnánimos y que pague 1.6 ahora y otro millón el año que viene.
> 
> Y a su representante decirle: qué mirás, bobo! Jajajaja!



campazo a estrella roja?


----------



## Phoenician (16 Dic 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> campazo a estrella roja?



Sí. 

A Campazzo decirle: andá pa allá bobo!


----------



## DRIDMA (16 Dic 2022)

Phoenician dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> A Campazzo decirle: andá pa allá bobo!



Ojo.









Campazzo no podría jugar la Euroliga con el Estrella Roja de momento


La Comisión Económica de la competición prohibió el pasado 1 de diciembre a los serbios inscribir nuevos jugadores por impagos.




as.com


----------



## The Replicant (16 Dic 2022)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Ojo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phoenician (18 Dic 2022)

Caso Campazzo:

Ahora que ha vencido el plazo y se ha visto que todo era una maniobra del representante para encarecer al jugador el Madrid ya no debería ser magnánimo y exigir el pago completo de los 2.6 millones de la cláusula antes de inscribir al jugador el Estrella Roja.

Qué pida un crédito a un Cofidis avalado con el súper-contrato que presentaron... Le va a salir barato porque todo lo que mueven los corruptos hambrentinos apesta.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Dic 2022)

victoria en Tenerife y lideres en ACB, partidazo de super Mario Hezonja, cada vez me está gustando más

pues nada haters, a seguir mamándola


----------



## DRIDMA (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## spam (19 Dic 2022)

Pues ya es oficial lo del Facu a Estrella Roja. Y según cuenta Encestando, hubo negociaciones cara a cara en Madrid entre JCS y Facu, y se rompieron. O es lo que cuentan por el momento, porque también se dice que al Madrid no le interesaba ficharlo ahora por tema de fiscalidad, y que en cambio fichándolo en verano saldrá mucho más barato por cuestiones de tributación... así que en verano, vuelve la burra al trigo, y esto será más estomagante que lo de bapé.

Tal vez habría que ir pasando página, dejarse la panoja en un base titular con más futuro, menos pasado (y en verano, dar pasaporte al Chacho, a Llulldan y NWG), y darle las llaves a los cracks que ya están aquí, que son muchos y buenos. Ahora mismo, nos conviene más que el Facu el dinero que aún debe de la cláusula.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (19 Dic 2022)

Yo me traía al otro base argentino del Estrella Roja, Vildoza, casi tan buen jugador, más joven y seguramente más barato.


----------



## Phoenician (19 Dic 2022)

Lord Yavestruc dijo:


> Yo me traía al otro base argentino del Estrella Roja, Vildoza, casi tan buen jugador, más joven y seguramente más barato.



Facu está semi-acabado y en estos 6 meses se verá. Yo que el Madrid exigía el pago íntegro de la cláusula antes de inscribir al jugador. 

Qué pida un crédito avalado con el súper contrato que ha firmado o que le avalen la Euroliga o Serbia.


----------



## The Replicant (20 Dic 2022)

al loro con Lorenzo Marron









El Real Madrid se plantea el fichaje de Lorenzo Brown tras el 'no' de Campazzo


La oferta del Real Madrid a Facundo Campazzo para regresar esta temporada no convenció al argentino, que la semana pasada consumó su fichaje por el Estrella Roja (fue oficializado




www.marca.com


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> al loro con Lorenzo Marron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estaría mal.


----------



## spam (20 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> al loro con Lorenzo Marron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que en verano aún pujarán por el Facu, pero si se pone muy estupendo, desde luego Lorenzo Marrón es un fichar de manual. Muy fan.



The Replicant dijo:


> victoria en Tenerife y lideres en ACB, partidazo de super Mario Hezonja, cada vez me está gustando más
> 
> pues nada haters, a seguir mamándola



A Hezonja no se le da demasiada importancia desde que se le fichó (yo soy el primero que sólo tenía ojos para Musa), y ChusMa no le da toda la bola que merece. Y me parece incomprensible. Es un jugadorazo completísimo, con hechuras de absoluto crack, lo tiene todo a nivel de físico, fundamentos y tiro, y en su punto óptimo de madurez por edad. Y encima CUPO. En el 3 Deck es mucho Deck, pero como 4 abierto Hezonja es un arma demoledora. Yo lo prefiero a Yabusele con mucha diferencia. El culogordo es muy bueno también, pero no defiende un carajo (Supermario sólo a ratos, pero tiene mucho más IQ para ello) y es muy propenso a la dispersión y las carajas. En algún momento habrá que elegir entre ellos y yo lo tengo clarísimo.


----------



## Phoenician (20 Dic 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> al loro con Lorenzo Marron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucho mejor Lorenzo Brown que Campazzo. El boludo que vaya llamando a Cofidis a ver a cuánto le cobran el crédito de 2.6K


----------



## sociedadponzi (20 Dic 2022)

El Real Madrid se plantea el fichaje de Lorenzo Brown tras el 'no' de Campazzo


La oferta del Real Madrid a Facundo Campazzo para regresar esta temporada no convenció al argentino, que la semana pasada consumó su fichaje por el Estrella Roja (fue oficializado




www.marca.com


----------



## The Replicant (20 Dic 2022)

spam dijo:


> A Hezonja no se le da demasiada importancia desde que se le fichó (yo soy el primero que sólo tenía ojos para Musa), y ChusMa no le da toda la bola que merece.



Hezonja nos va a dar muchas alegrias, ha madurado mucho desde que se fue del Farça y ahora es un jugador mucho más completo, gran tirador y además defiende bien. Chusma le está dando cada vez más minutos y la verdad es que se los está ganando.

Pues a mi me gusta el equipo que tenemos, a poco que los bases funcionen minimamente bien, se puede hacer una temporada arregladita, aunque repito que este año la Euroliga está carísima


----------



## The Replicant (23 Dic 2022)

victoria ante el ASVEL, con lo que nos ponemos arriba también en Euroliga

seguir en la cueva haters, a mamar rabo de Chusma

taluecs


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Dic 2022)

Confieso que estoy mamando polla Chusmaniana, pero con sumo gusto
no homoc


----------



## DRIDMA (2 Ene 2023)

Parece que pintan bastos.


----------



## artemis (2 Ene 2023)

Madre mía @spam laprovitta os ha bukkakeado en vuestro propio campo....


----------



## spam (2 Ene 2023)

artemis dijo:


> Madre mía @spam laprovitta os ha bukkakeado en vuestro propio campo....



Vaya novedad. Con la ChusMa que tenemos vamos a ningún lado...


----------



## The Replicant (3 Ene 2023)

no vi el partido porque me pongo de los nervios (menos mal), pero bueno siempre nos ganan en estos partidillos intrascendentes, ya pasaba con el Lolaso, cuando hay que ganar de verdad ahi hay que derroyerlos


----------



## kakarot (3 Ene 2023)

Hilo interesante


----------



## spam (3 Ene 2023)

The Replicant dijo:


> no vi el partido porque me pongo de los nervios (menos mal), pero bueno siempre nos ganan en estos partidillos intrascendentes, ya pasaba con el Lolaso, cuando hay que ganar de verdad ahi hay que derroyerlos



Lo que no quita para exasperarse viendo que la gestión de roles es una verbena, que chusMa es un pobre hombre al que el traje le va MUY grande, o que Llull lo mejor que puede hacer por el equipo es lesionarse. Así para empezar.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Ene 2023)

Campazzo seguirá dos meses más sin jugar en la Euroliga... negociazo.


----------



## spam (5 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Campazzo seguirá dos meses más sin jugar en la Euroliga... negociazo.



Lo de este muchacho es peor que lo de Pierre Nodoyuna. Se empeña en demostrar audacia en cada decisión que toma... y siempre le sale rana.


----------



## panaderia (5 Ene 2023)

una duda,que tiene mas chacé,gnar la liga o la copa? es que es muy distinto del futbol y no lo entiendo


----------



## The Replicant (5 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Campazzo seguirá dos meses más sin jugar en la Euroliga... negociazo.



que se joda

Lorenzo Marron es el hombre

taluecs


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Ene 2023)

panaderia dijo:


> una duda,que tiene mas chacé,gnar la liga o la copa? es que es muy distinto del futbol y no lo entiendo



La Copa tiene un atractivo que no tiene la Liga, ya que el sistema de competición es mucho más atractivo, mientras que la Liga se hace demasiado larga y tediosa, en la que quedar primero no significa nada.


----------



## panaderia (5 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> La Copa tiene un atractivo que no tiene la Liga, ya que el sistema de competición es mucho más atractivo, mientras que la Liga se hace demasiado larga y tediosa, en la que quedar primero no significa nada.



es al revés, para mi. Lo que tiene merito es la regularidad,no tener suerte en pocos partidos.


----------



## DRIDMA (5 Ene 2023)

panaderia dijo:


> es al revés, para mi. Lo que tiene merito es la regularidad,no tener suerte en pocos partidos.



Puedes ser campeón de Liga siendo octavo en la liga regular, por ejemplo. Eso estaría bien si la liga no tuviese las eliminatorias finales.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Ene 2023)

ayer el Farça fue sido derroido en su cancha contra la Virtus de Teodosic, y Baskonia perdió en Berlin que iba último..., lo que os digo, este año la Euroliga es de locos

si hoy ganamos a Maccabi nos ponemos arriba

taluecs


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Ene 2023)

The Replicant dijo:


> ayer el Farça fue sido derroido en su cancha contra la Virtus de Teodosic, y Baskonia perdió en Berlin que iba último..., lo que os digo, este año la Euroliga es de locos
> 
> si hoy ganamos a Maccabi nos ponemos arriba
> 
> taluecs



Un equipo sin bases vs el base más en forma de Europa... date por follado.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Ene 2023)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Un equipo sin bases vs el base más en forma de Europa... date por follado.



...hombre de poca fe


----------



## DRIDMA (6 Ene 2023)

The Replicant dijo:


> ...hombre de poca fe



Me encanta que me cierren así la boca!!


----------



## The Replicant (7 Ene 2023)

camiseta de calentamiento ayer del Estrella Roja:


----------



## Phoenician (8 Ene 2023)

The Replicant dijo:


> camiseta de calentamiento ayer del Estrella Roja:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1319159



#FacuPagaLaCocaPrimerAviso


----------



## panaderia (Lunes a la(s) 10:03 AM)

DRIDMA dijo:


> Puedes ser campeón de Liga siendo octavo en la liga regular, por ejemplo. Eso estaría bien si la liga no tuviese las eliminatorias finales.



te eequivocas,creo. Una cosa es la lig ay otra la copa del rey. La liga es al fnal de las 38 jornadas.


----------



## DRIDMA (Lunes a la(s) 12:05 PM)

panaderia dijo:


> te eequivocas,creo. Una cosa es la lig ay otra la copa del rey. La liga es al fnal de las 38 jornadas.



La liga tiene playoffs por el título, así que siendo octavo puedes ganarla tranquilamente. En la ACB el quedar primero tras acabar la liga regular sólo te da derecho a jugar todas las eliminatorias con ventaja de campo, pero nada más.


----------



## panaderia (Lunes a la(s) 4:41 PM)

DRIDMA dijo:


> La liga tiene playoffs por el título, así que siendo octavo puedes ganarla tranquilamente. En la ACB el quedar primero tras acabar la liga regular sólo te da derecho a jugar todas las eliminatorias con ventaja de campo, pero nada más.



vaya mierda entonces,aunque respeto. Ayer estaba oyendo el pamesa valencia y fliparon con el trple que anotó el rival en los ultimos segundos del partido,dijeron que era flipante ese tiro.


----------



## DRIDMA (Martes a la(s) 10:23 PM)

Paliza al equipo de Campazzo. Ya está bien que el Chacho cuaje un partido en condiciones, a ver si dura.


----------



## DRIDMA (Martes a la(s) 10:33 PM)




----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

*El Madrid acalla el Pionir*

Los blancos abaten al Estrella Roja, que se le había subido a las barbas, con unos últimos 15 minutos fabulosos (12-37). Tavares, 35 de valoración. Musa, 19 puntos. El Chacho, 7 asistencias.


*Mateo: "Hoy hemos hecho un esfuerzo mental muy grande"*

El técnico del Real Madrid habló para los medios tras la victoria en Belgrado en el primer partido de la semana de doble jornada en la Euroliga.


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

*"A veces me despierto por la mañana y me pregunto por qué no voy de camino a entrenar"*

Pablo Laso ha concedido una entrevista al medio ‘Israel Hayom’ en el que repasa su momento actual y da sus favoritos para el torneo.


----------



## DRIDMA (Martes a la(s) 10:36 PM)




----------



## The Replicant (Martes a la(s) 11:51 PM)

Chusma es mi pastor y tal uecs


----------



## GUARRILLA SENIOR (Jueves a la(s) 10:56 PM)




----------

